# 20 dollars or less, let's see them!



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

In the spirit of this being the f71, let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear. Some people think that ultraaffordables will only last you a few weeks, so please state, how old your watch is. I have many ultraaffordables, which some of you may have noticed, but I'll kick off with one I wore recently, the Orkina PO homage:








I've had this one for a couple of years.


----------



## Calvin82 (Sep 2, 2013)

This watch looks more expensive than its price tag. May I know where you purchased it?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Calvin82 said:


> This watch looks more expensive than its price tag. May I know where you purchased it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


I found it on ebay, which is my best source and permanent leak of my bank account, it would seem.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I haven't actually purchased it yet, but it's in my ebay watch-list. $9.99 shipped.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> I haven't actually purchased it yet, but it's in my ebay watch-list. $9.99 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 1268673


Casio is always good for a bargain, on or off eBay.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

If you bump into $21 I have a sick number of watches I've gotten from Precision Time during their 31st Anniversary Sales while also incorporating discount codes.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> In the spirit of this being the f71, let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear. Some people think that ultraaffordables will only last you a few weeks, so please state, how old your watch is. I have many ultraaffordables, which some of you may have noticed, but I'll kick off with one I wore recently, the Orkina PO homage:
> View attachment 1268641
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a couple of years.


You magnificent bastard... I just found a really nice looking PO Homage on eBay for $15.95 shipped... Yeah it's quartz, but I'll deal.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got a couple of under $20 watches.. Here they come!











































Now if you did under $50 I would have a lot more to post!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> You magnificent bastard... I just found a really nice looking PO Homage on eBay for $15.95 shipped... Yeah it's quartz, but I'll deal.


I have the quartz too. :roll: But then I made the mistake of buying a goldplated bracelet for it. Now I cannot wear it anymore, lest people should think I'm dealing... :-x


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> I've got a couple of under $20 watches.. Here they come!
> View attachment 1268711
> View attachment 1268712
> View attachment 1268713
> ...


Well, maybe that will be next time. As it is, you're doing rather well. The first one is drop dead gorgeus! And the HMTs are all lovely, of course. That red calender thing is a bit different, isn't it? And we all like a good skeleton watch from time to time. No, no flies sitting on you!


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

This is what I like about f71. Within an hour there have been 7 replies.

Here are my sub $20 watches:








An $8 (shipped) EBay find.








A $20 Goodwill find. A perfectly functioning Eco-Drive. Just needed a pin to fix the bracelet.








Ok, the one on the left is kind of a cheat. The watch was sub $20. However, when the leather strap broke I slapped on an after market nato.
The one on the right was a Woot $15 special.








My $17 'pool watch'.








I found this on clearance at Target for $18.








Ok, this one is also a cheat but I just have to brag. My wife wanted a gold-tone watch to match certain outfits. I found this on clearance at Target (same day as the watch before this) for $22.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> This is what I like about f71. Within an hour there have been 7 replies.
> 
> Here are my sub $20 watches:
> 
> ...


One of the things I like too! That out of the way, I'd like to call dibs on that green watch. I only have one green faced watch, and I definitely need more. I'll forgive you your cheats, since they are such great ones. I also habitually put on better straps/bracelets as needed, and I suppose that is kind of cheating. I just do it and forget about it, whilst I remember what I paid for the watch. But you cannot wear a watch if a) the strap looks like cr** b) the strap is broken, so there!


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, hoonu! I' ll play

The marea one is my cheapest watch, bought it for 2 EUR in a flea market. Seconds hand was loose, so I removed it and changed the strap

Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

barto said:


> Hi, hoonu! I' ll play
> 
> The marea one is my cheapest watch, bought it for 2 EUR in a flea market. Seconds hand was loose, so I removed it and changed the strap
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2


That Marea is quite a find! A seconds hand on a quartz is not pretty anyway. I have considered getting that "Monaco" Jaragar, but I decided that it has after all a too masculine expression for me to wear it. A couple of Eykis have worked their way into my collection, though not this very nice field watch!


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> I'll forgive you your cheats, since they are such great ones.


Thanks, and in all fairness, I bought the watch on a black leather strap and wore it everyday (for years) until that strap broke. I then threw the watch into a drawer and forgot about it. That was the better part of a decade ago. When I began to get interested in watches I pulled it out and put this strap on it...









It spends 99% on its time on the red and blue striped nato. The 'bond' (shown here modeled by my son) was just me playing with the colors. I certainly got my money's worth from this watch.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Your frugality gets you far my man. Respect!


Eddie Mac said:


> This is what I like about f71. Within an hour there have been 7 replies.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> Thanks, and in all fairness, I bought the watch on a black leather strap and wore it everyday (for years) until that strap broke. I then threw the watch into a drawer and forgot about it. That was the better part of a decade ago. When I began to get interested in watches I pulled it out and put this strap on it...
> 
> View attachment 1268764
> 
> ...


It looks good on the Nato. I have a few Natos myself, but I cannot really get into wearing them much. Probably just me.

This thing of having got your money's worth out of a watch is interesting. We must own up to the fact that it actually takes a good quality for a watch to be worn day after day, year out and year in. What your example shows is that a good quality watch is not the same as an expensive one.

I like it that you are getting your son used to be around watches and watch paraphenalia!


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Other than the WUS Vostok 5/6 Vostok Amphibia (on it's way to vendor for adjustment due to losing over 2m/24h) each one here I either paid around $13 for or I got for free from my Russian w/m friend:










This is a bit of a streatch for $22 on sale









$20 on sale









There was another Revolt that I bought from precision time on sale for *$10* after a $10 coupon discount which I gifted to a fellow WIS. It was s.steel, Japanese quartz chronograph, 100m but I had no need for it.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

jackrobinson said:


> Other than the WUS Vostok 5/6 Vostok Amphibia (on it's way to vendor for adjustment due to losing over 2m/24h) each one here I either paid around $13 for or I got for free from my Russian w/m friend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a stash! I'd like to have a watchmaker friend like that! That Raketa is just stunning! I'm finding out these days that there are quite a few bargains to be had in Russian vintage watches, in fact vintages in general. Some of mine have run to a bit more than 20 bucks, I have to admit. Sometimes, on eBay, I get a bit carried away. It might be time for me to take a break from the bay. Too many watches, not enough room! b-)


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

All of these were $21 to $24. I could include three higher end Sotto dive watches I essentially got for $24 each when I returned a few watches to Precision Time that I was not happy with and they told me I could pick out three other Sottis of the same original retail value of $399 each.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> All of these were $21 to $24. I could include three higher end Sotto dive watches I essentially got for $24 each when I returned a few watches to Precision Time that I was not happy with and they told me I could pick out three other Sottis of the same original retail value of $399 each.


You are forgiven for having moved a tad outside the price range. What an amazing haul! It never ceases to flabbergast me what a difference there can be between RRP and the actual price. It is a reminder not to fork over obscene amounts of money for a watch without checking whether a deal can be had. Your example also shows that for some businesses, it is still important to have goodwill amongst its customers. Much may change in this world, but only happy customers are returning customers!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

$10 Craba and currently up for grabs in the f71 Movember giveaway









$8 Timex Dynabeat









$10 Vostok









$9 PAM homage quartz









Sent from my AOSP on Mako using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> $10 Craba and currently up for grabs in the f71 Movember giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Timex and the Vostok have the kind of dial that I like most at the moment. Lovely! The PAM homage looks very real. I bought a 16 dollar Infantry PAM homage. When I got it, it felt very plasticky, so I got a Parnis, where I had to replace the crown guard to get the rigth look. But that was no 9 dollar exercise. The new crown guard alone cost 11 bucks!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> The Timex and the Vostok have the kind of dial that I like most at the moment. Lovely! The PAM homage looks very real. I bought a 16 dollar Infantry PAM homage. When I got it, it felt very plasticky, so I got a Parnis, where I had to replace the crown guard to get the rigth look. But that was no 9 dollar exercise. The new crown guard alone cost 11 bucks!


This PAM looked legit and felt plasticy as hell.

Sent from my AOSP on Mako using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> This PAM looked legit and felt plasticy as hell.
> 
> Sent from my AOSP on Mako using Tapatalk


Yes, well you don't get everything for that price in this world! :-d At least it looks good in pictures.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I really liked my black-dial Fineat, now deceased by my own hand. A blue-dial one is on the way.









I bought this Raketa perpetual calendar off the Bay for about twenty.









And modded this cheapie three-eye to have a red star and the Hegel brand.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

spacetimefabric said:


> I really liked my black-dial Fineat, now deceased by my own hand. A blue-dial one is on the way.
> 
> View attachment 1268958
> 
> ...


The Fineats have been on my radar more than once, but I didn't buy them because I already had a couple of Jaragars in that style. The Fineat is better, though, because it has the uncluttered dial, as opposed to my Jaragars that are socalled "multifunction". I liked that in a watch, but now it is growing a bit old. I seem to be hankering for simplicity, simple, elegant lines.That Raketa calendar, or its twin brother, might find its way to my house at some point. I'm impressed with your modding skils. So far my attempts in that direction have been disastrous. Good job, I only have inexpensive watches, then.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

No pics right now but I had several Jaragar and Winner auto watches that were pretty impressionable, especially for under $20.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> No pics right now but I had several Jaragar and Winner auto watches that were pretty impressionable, especially for under $20.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I must say, I am impressed with the watches posted so far. There seems to be a great variety of ultraaffordables out there, some of surprisingly good quality, others not so much. But still fun, and they also tell time, at least for a while. Here's one of mine, that I have had, almost since the start of my eBay habit .. ehrm, watch collecting career:







I have changed the bracelet on this one. It still works and keeps good time. It is very noisy, when you wind it, and there is an issue with the crown, it sometimes feels as if it is slipping. So it is not perfect. It has personality, and I like it very much. Would I rather have a Rolex Daytona? Well, if I had one of those, I would sell it and get a new roof on our house. But at the end of the day, I would still wear the AK-Homme homage.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

These small automatics also fall into this category. On eBay, however, you have to watch your step. There will usually be many similar watches for sale, and most of them will have a very low starting bid, but every now and again there will be one with a bid of hundreds of dollars. I think it must be something else, they are selling in those instances. I take care not to bid on those items. 








Anyway, enough of that. Keep your ultraaffordables coming! Let's see them!


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> I've got a couple of under $20 watches.. Here they come!
> 
> View attachment 1268711


That's a nice watch. More info please?


----------



## David Gori (Jul 10, 2013)

Where I can find it ? Which key words I must use to find it on eBay or similar?

$9 PAM homage quartz









THANKS!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

David Gori said:


> Where I can find it ? Which key words I must use to find it on eBay or similar?
> 
> $9 PAM homage quartz
> 
> ...


I wish I could help you. I bought it at a thrift store. I also removed the seconds hand to stop the quartz ticking.

Sent from my AOSP on Mako using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

sciumbasci said:


> That's a nice watch. More info please?


It is a Luch 1801.1, this one is actually my birthyear watch (1990). It has a small 17 jewel hand wound movement with no second hand. Luch still makes similar watches to this day!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

EBay last week for £8.70










Raketa big zero Proletariat. No one bid yet they normally sell for about £40-50. Yes very lucky.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Number29 (Jul 4, 2013)

David Gori said:


> Where I can find it ? Which key words I must use to find it on eBay or similar?
> 
> $9 PAM homage quartz
> 
> ...


Hey David!
Not sure if that's what you're looking for, but here's a similar Infantry watch:

Officer Infantry Mens Date Pilot Military Sport Black Leather Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay
Just under 20$.

U.S INFANTRY OFFICER DATE ARMY BLACK /BROWN LEATHER SPORTS MENS WRIST WATCH +BOX | eBay
Other colors but more expensive - can't really tell why...

I've never owned this particular model but I did own the cheapest model they offer (a simple 9$ watch). Over all it was a decent watch with sub-par QC (speck of dust under the glass for example - easy enough to disassemble and clean the watch). Not the best there is but I was happy for my 9$ and I feel it was a fair deal.

If money is not an issue I'd say to go for it and update the rest of us 

Hope I've been of some help!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Oshen:









And sorry for the blurry pic (I left this watch at work, so I can't do a better one)


----------



## David Gori (Jul 10, 2013)

Number29 said:


> Hey David!
> Not sure if that's what you're looking for, but here's a similar Infantry watch:
> 
> Officer Infantry Mens Date Pilot Military Sport Black Leather Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> In the spirit of this being the f71, let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear. Some people think that ultraaffordables will only last you a few weeks, so please state, how old your watch is. I have many ultraaffordables, which some of you may have noticed, but I'll kick off with one I wore recently, the Orkina PO homage:
> View attachment 1268641
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a couple of years.


I really like that one! Where did you get it? If you dont mind me asking.

Edit: just noticed you already answered. Any particular seller you can recommend?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

My FineaTerra


Suunto Copy


----------



## Number29 (Jul 4, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> My FineaTerra


Can you share some details on this one? Another picture perhaps? It looks like it could have cost far more than 20$!


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

My pic from other thread.

20$ casio, new strap. The strap alone was 40$.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> EBay last week for £8.70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes, you can be lucky. That is allowed!  It makes up for the times, you bid too much for something. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

josha840 said:


> My pic from other thread.
> 
> 20$ casio, new strap. The strap alone was 40$.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


That Casio is very nice! I like the uncluttered dial. As for putting a more expensive band or bracelet on a cheap watch, I have done that many times. Unfortunately, most of the inexpensive watches come on crappy straps.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> My FineaTerra
> 
> 
> Suunto Copy


That Fineat is nearing "WIS approved" status, don't you think? You posted the other one in the WRUW, saying it was a homage. What is it a homage of?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> If you bump into $21 I have a sick number of watches I've gotten from Precision Time during their 31st Anniversary Sales while also incorporating discount codes.


We'll bump into 21 dollars. Bring them on!


----------



## bichef (Feb 29, 2012)

Fineat is a nice one - 19$ shipped....on your picture the strap was changed....

I had a "Winner" deville blue hands.......dead after 2 hours :--| 

What about the reliability of a Fineat ?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

bichef said:


> Fineat is a nice one - 19$ shipped....on your picture the strap was changed....
> 
> I had a *"Winner" deville blue hands..*.....dead after 2 hours :--|
> 
> What about the reliability of a Fineat ?


I have had one of those for some months now, and it still works. Quality control is probably virtually non existent with these "brands", so it is the luck of the draw. I too have received duds, if they died within a short time of my having received them, I have contacted the sellers. In most cases, I have received a replacement. In a few cases, I received a refund. And in one case, I got a watch bracelet as partial compensation, because I had made the watch worse in my attempts to "fix" it. This ramble to show why I am still not afraid of purchasing ultraaffordable watches on eBay. Although I am not buying as many now. I have almost enough, I think.  But then there is vintage, and in that category, you can also find ultraaffordable bargains.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have owned many in the sub $20 range. Lots have moved on to other homes. These are what I have remaining. I use them as mostly beater/work watches. The skeleton is the only watch my wife has given me that she chose on her own. The blue dial is fairly recent, because I forgot to take a work watch with me to an out-of-town job, and I can't wear just any watch to work.

































edit: Forgot this one(made form 2 cheapies)









Sent from my LG-P935 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I have owned many in the sub $20 range. Lots have moved on to other homes. These are what I have remaining. I use them as mostly beater/work watches. The skeleton is the only watch she has given me that she chose on her own. The blue dial is fairly recent, because I forgot to take a work watch with me to a job, and I can't wear just any watch to work.
> 
> View attachment 1269935
> View attachment 1269936
> ...


I have the exact same skeleton watch, with a different brand name on it. Pretty, but it is hard to read. I have several славаs, but I've never seen that pepsi. Goodlooking watch. Which brand is the one with the blue dial? I have several Winners. Sometimes I think the worst thing about Winners is their logo.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I was looking for some Roman numerals but didn't want to spend much on them. These two from Eyki fit the bill nicely. $20 and $17 on eBay with free shipping.

I was surprised when I got the rectangular one to find that each end of the strap is attached with a pair of spring bars. Never seen that before. I think it's also the first time I've seen a watch or a clock use IV for the number four instead of IIII.









Found this Timex Weekender on the clearance shelf at a Meijer store for $20.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Jove said:


> I was looking for some Roman numerals but didn't want to spend much on them. These two from Eyki fit the bill nicely. $20 and $17 on eBay with free shipping.
> 
> I was surprised when I got the rectangular one to find that each end of the strap is attached with a pair of spring bars. Never seen that before. I think it's also the first time I've seen a watch or a clock use IV for the number four instead of IIII.
> 
> ...


I have the rectangular Eyki. When I got it, I was so fat that the strap was too short, so I had it put on a bracelet that would only go in the outer position of the springbars. The whole thing ended up looking very strange with the big gaps between bracelet and watch. Now that I have shrunk to nearly normal size, I could put the leather strap back on ... (Only talking to myself here. Probably much more information than anyone needs). A project for a rainy day in November, maybe. Anyway, I liked the watch because of its art-deco design. The IV instead of IIII is quite unusual. It could be explained by the shape of the watch and the way the numbers are placed on the dial. It could also be explained by ignorance of watch history on the part of the watch designer. It doesn't look bad in my eyes, though.

I don't believe I have seen the round Eyki before. It almost has an Alpinist vibe. If that dial is green, whoa, Bob's your uncle! ;-)

I had a handwinding Timex take me from childhood through adolescence, before it gave up the spirit, so I figure Timex is good quality, durable watches for a low price. I have been tempted by the weekender several times, but then I just slapped a Nato on one of my other watches, and that scratched the itch.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> I have the rectangular Eyki. When I got it, I was so fat that the strap was too short, so I had it put on a bracelet that would only go in the outer position of the springbars. The whole thing ended up looking very strange with the big gaps between bracelet and watch. Now that I have shrunk to nearly normal size, I could put the leather strap back on ... (Only talking to myself here. Probably much more information than anyone needs). A project for a rainy day i November, maybe. Anyway, I liked the watch because of its art-deco design. The IV instead of IIII is quite unusual. It could be explained by the shape of the watch and the way the numbers are placed on the dial. It could also be explained by ignorance of watch history on the part of the watch designer. It doesn't look bad in my eyes, though.
> 
> I don't believe I have seen the round Eyki before. It almost has an Alpinist vibe. If that dial is green, whoa, Bob's your uncle! ;-)
> 
> I had a handwinding Timex take me from childhood through adolescence, before it gave up the spirit, so I figure Timex is good quality, durable watches for a low price. I have been tempted by the weekender several times, but then I just slapped a Nato on one of my other watches, and that scratched the itch.


Yeah, the strap is definitely on the short side, but I can make do with it. It's not going to be an everyday watch, so even though it's cheap, it should be a while before I need to replace it. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. To be honest, I didn't even notice the 'IV' until I received the watch. I was just looking for something different with a bit of a retro look that I could wear with casual dress. I doubt my friends will notice the watch itself, let alone which version of the number four is on it.

The round one has a nice domed crystal. I like it. I didn't realize the numbers were silver when I ordered it. They appeared white in the eBay picture. But I'm good with it.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Forgot that the OP asked about the age of our ultra-affordables. I've only had the watches from my previous post for a month or two, so I can't really speak to how long they'll last.

For durability, I can't top this one. I've probably had this as a weekend beater for at least 10 years. Don't think I paid more than 12 bucks for it, at Target or K-Mart I think.

Before I stumbled onto this forum and started learning more about watches a couple of months ago, I didn't know that a watch with a 100 ft. WR rating shouldn't be submerged. I wore in in the pool every day on my vacation last July and it's still going strong.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Jove said:


> Forgot that the OP asked about the age of our ultra-affordables. I've only had the watches from my previous post for a month or two, so I can't really speak to how long they'll last.
> 
> For durability, I can't top this one. I've probably had this as a weekend beater for at least 10 years. Don't think I paid more than 12 bucks for it, at Target or K-Mart I think.
> 
> ...


You'd think a WR rating of a 100 ft. would be good for the pool, wouldn't you? Personally, I do not submerge any of my watches. I will not even wear a diver in the shower. That is probably something one should take into account, when people ask you for affordable homages of divers, they may actually wish to dive with them! ;-)

Anyway, yours held up. Luck aids he who knows no better, sometimes, I suppose.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I have this for...20€:



It spent the entire summer on my wrist, I dove with it in the river below (about 2m depth), shower, beach, pool twice a week and it's still ticking!
As a matter of fact all my 100m wr see the water except if they are on leather and none as failed so far...

My other 20€ watch is incoming and will be on leather (with a darker tone):


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

cuica said:


> I have this for...20€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will allow 20 euros as well! So your diver really is a diver? I cannot really tell which brand it is. Could you tell us, please? That Eyki will look good on leather. It is interesting, how a field watch almost becomes a dress watch, when you put it on leather. A strap can really change a watch, not surprisinly of course, since the strap covers more than the watch itself in most cases.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Great idea for a thread Henny!


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Orkina - still going strong after 6 mo.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> We will allow 20 euros as well! So your diver really is a diver? I cannot really tell which brand it is. Could you tell us, please? That Eyki will look good on leather. It is interesting, how a field watch almost becomes a dress watch, when you put it on leather. A strap can really change a watch, not surprisinly of course, since the strap covers more than the watch itself in most cases.


Looks like a Casio.

Casio Black Resin Quartz Analog Diver-Style Watch with Rotating Bezel #MRW-200H-1B

I was looking at something similar recently before I decided to go for a Tough Solar ani-digi instead.

I've been wanting to find something with a green dial that I can put on brown leather. Might have to add another Eyki to the collection.


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> View attachment 1269938


Hi, can you please tell me the lug width on the Winner that you've posted here? Also, what are your opinions on the watch?

Thanks!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

After reading this thread I looked up Q and Q watches the Seiko cheap brand. They used to have some good prices. Wow have they gone expensive! And they're only quartz. I might as well buy a genuine Seiko.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

This was about $17 on the Bay for the head


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

docvail said:


> Great idea for a thread Henny!


Thanks. It is the f71, after all.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Ramblin man said:


> Orkina - still going strong after 6 mo.
> 
> View attachment 1270366


I have several Orkinas that have kept ticking for years. I also have an Orkina that is the exact same model as an AK-Homme. I'm willing to swear there is no difference, except the logo. It sort of lends evidence to the claims of how mushroom brands work.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> This was about $17 on the Bay for the head


That is so pretty and unusual! I have moved into the field of Russian vintage lately. I try not to get too attached to them, because the services, they need, are no 17 dollar matter. But some of them WILL get serviced for sure!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> After reading this thread I looked up Q and Q watches the Seiko cheap brand. They used to have some good prices. Wow have they gone expensive! And they're only quartz. I might as well buy a genuine Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


That happens sometimes. I bought a HERC PO homage at one time and paid 60 dollars shipped for it. They are now twice that. Too rich for my blood. If I am going to spend 120 bucks on an homage, which I am not at the moment, I'd rather have an Alpha. I've also had a few giggles about the Tudor brand that is supposed to be a more inexpensive offering from Rolex. Well, my HOUSE didn't cost much more than a Tudor. (A bit exaggerated, I know).


----------



## PoleFighter (Feb 9, 2013)

demag said:


> After reading this thread I looked up Q and Q watches the Seiko cheap brand. They used to have some good prices. Wow have they gone expensive! And they're only quartz. I might as well buy a genuine Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Q & Q is actually made by Citizen. I've never seen one in person, but I am curious about how they look. You can find them on eBay for the $20 to $40 range pretty easily. I'm considering pulling the trigger on a couple of diver styles (I don't think they have a screw on back or screw down crown, so it would be for the look only).

If anyone has a Q & Q, it would be nice to see some pics.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Number29 said:


> Can you share some details on this one? Another picture perhaps? It looks like it could have cost far more than 20$!


I think it is a Fineat from eBay. Luxury Analog Automatic Mechanical Mens Ladies Date Wrist Watch Blue Black White | eBay


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Forgive my correcting you  - Q&Q are the low end brand of Citizen Watch co.
Look at the frame at the top of this page: Japan CBM Corp - Company Home - Japan Manufacturer
or here:
QandQ



demag said:


> After reading this thread I looked up Q and Q watches the Seiko cheap brand. They used to have some good prices. Wow have they gone expensive! And they're only quartz. I might as well buy a genuine Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

This cost about £5.95 including postage from Hong Kong. The strap is worth more than that.










Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

PoleFighter said:


> Q & Q is actually made by Citizen. I've never seen one in person, but I am curious about how they look. You can find them on eBay for the $20 to $40 range pretty easily. I'm considering pulling the trigger on a couple of diver styles (I don't think they have a screw on back or screw down crown, so it would be for the look only).
> 
> If anyone has a Q & Q, it would be nice to see some pics.


Can't remember when or where I got this one, but I'm sure it qualifies for this thread. It sat in a drawer for years. When I started getting interested in mechanical watches recently, I pulled it out, wound it, and it still ran okay. I rarely wear it. While I like the clean, uncluttered dial, I never particularly cared for the hands, and at 34 mm, it's a bit small for my tastes.


----------



## bighands (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> This cost about £5.95 including postage from Hong Kong. The strap is worth more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that. And it being a quartz, there is no reason why it shouldn't last as long as a quartz that cost a 100 times more than that. When I look at my collection, I can see that I definitely paid too much for some of my quartzes.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

bighands said:


>


This one seems to me to have better finish than most Jaragars, and I have a few. Never got round to buying this one, though.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Jove said:


> Can't remember when or where I got this one, but I'm sure it qualifies for this thread. It sat in a drawer for years. When I started getting interested in mechanical watches recently, I pulled it out, wound it, and it still ran okay. I rarely wear it. While I like the clean, uncluttered dial, I never particularly cared for the hands, and at 34 mm, it's a bit small for my tastes.
> 
> View attachment 1270752
> 
> View attachment 1270754


I like it. As you mentioned, the dial is very stylish. It looks like a nice vintage watch. One that hasn't been through *all *the wars!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Hoonnu said:


> I have the exact same skeleton watch, with a different brand name on it. Pretty, but it is hard to read. I have several славаs, but I've never seen that pepsi. Goodlooking watch. Which brand is the one with the blue dial? I have several Winners. Sometimes I think the worst thing about Winners is their logo.


The blue dial one is a cheapie from Wal-Mart. No idea what the brand is.



dreamlord said:


> Hi, can you please tell me the lug width on the Winner that you've posted here? Also, what are your opinions on the watch?
> 
> Thanks!


The lug width is 22mm. The watch is ok for under $20. I had to tear it apart and clean under the crystal, but I have had to do that on watches that cost over $100. You could do worse things with $20.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoonnu said:


> We will allow 20 euros as well! So your diver really is a diver? I cannot really tell which brand it is. Could you tell us, please? That Eyki will look good on leather. It is interesting, how a field watch almost becomes a dress watch, when you put it on leather. A strap can really change a watch, not surprisinly of course, since the strap covers more than the watch itself in most cases.


It's a MRW200 from Casio, not really a diver but 100m WR.;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/fineat-never-heard-better-get-one-then-537839.html

Had this once...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd love to see the the high end version of this thread.....*$20,000 or less, let's see them*


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> The lug width is 22mm. The watch is ok for under $20. I had to tear it apart and clean under the crystal, but I have had to do that on watches that cost over $100. You could do worse things with $20.


Thanks for the reply. I'll be ordering it soon. It will be my first mechanical watch, so I hope to open it up and fiddle around after it dies on me.


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

PoleFighter said:


> Q & Q is actually made by Citizen. I've never seen one in person, but I am curious about how they look. You can find them on eBay for the $20 to $40 range pretty easily. I'm considering pulling the trigger on a couple of diver styles (I don't think they have a screw on back or screw down crown, so it would be for the look only).
> 
> If anyone has a Q & Q, it would be nice to see some pics.


I have owned a few Q&Q and they have varied in quality. My last one made me promise not to get another one. The chrome finish turned pink in a matter of weeks. The first one held up better though. Took 2 years for it to change color. Both were dress watches. Dont know about the divers.

My gf has one on steele bracelet that has server her well. All of them was about 20$.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

A huge number of watches in my vintage Chinese collection were purchased for less than $20. Many cost less than 10.

A few examples:

November 1971 Shanghai 1123









November 1971 Shanghai 1523









1970s Double Rhomb









1970s? Meihualu









1970s Weixing









1970s? Suzhou









January 1983 ZuanShi with SM1A-K movement, imo the best watch value available anywhere









I could go on and on...


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I'd love to see the the high end version of this thread.....*$20,000 or less, let's see them*


I'd worry that we'd have to wade through tons of Rolexes, Pateks, Lange und Söhne, Cartier and the like. Frightfully boring. ;-)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

saskwatch said:


> A huge number of watches in my vintage Chinese collection were purchased for less than $20. Many cost less than 10.
> 
> A few examples:
> 
> ...


I was buying a few vintage Russians, and what do you know? A few vintage Chinese jumped into my basket as well. Some really spectacular deals to be had there!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

On my afternoon walk with the faux fiddy. It was just above zero and my hands were getting very cold.



















Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> On my afternoon walk with the faux fiddy. It was just above zero and my hands were getting very cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an "Infantry"?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Is that an "Infantry"?


Yes Henny its the Infantry. The strange thing is out of the many watches I own this one has drawn more admiring glances and comments than any of them. I think it just crept under the $20 mark to qualify. The general finish is not bad. The crown guard is not very well shaped and could be better although the little clip works perfectly. The Parnis I owned didn't even have a clip and the crown guard although well shaped was just a blank. it had the Seagull/Asian 6497/8 automatic movement. The two of them were almost identical but the Parnis was much heavier and obviously more solidly built. The Infantry although it looks the part is really only a pretend version. It is however very nice to wear and after a short time I forget I have it on whereas the Parnis was very uncomfortable as the stiff strap used to cut into my wrist so it spent months on end in the watch drawer until eventually it found a more deserving owner than me in a WUS competiton.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> Yes Henny its the Infantry. The strange thing is out of the many watches I own this one has drawn more admiring glances and comments than any of them. I think it just crept under the $20 mark to qualify. The general finish is not bad. The crown guard is not very well shaped and could be better although the little clip works perfectly. The Parnis I owned didn't even have a clip and the crown guard although well shaped was just a blank. it had the Seagull/Asian 6497/8 automatic movement. The two of them were almost identical but the Parnis was much heavier and obviously more solidly built. The Infantry although it looks the part is really only a pretend version. It is however very nice to wear and after a short time I forget I have it on whereas the Parnis was very uncomfortable as the stiff strap used to cut into my wrist so it spent months on end in the watch drawer until eventually it found a more deserving owner than me in a WUS competiton.


I have a different version of the Infantry, and I think it cost 16 dollars shipped. I also have a Parnis, that I had to put a crown guard on myself, since the one it came with looked like s***. I think it was a question of the crown guard with the clip being the intellectual property of Panerai. I see that Parnis sell both versions on eBay now. Anyway, that is around a 100 dollars. And you are right, the Parnis is soooo heavy! I call it the "Ironworks" because of the amount of steel in it. I changed the strap immediately, since the one it came on seemed to be made from cardboard. I have changed several times since then till I found "the perfect" strap - light tan with white stitches. And I wear it quite often. The Infantry, on the other hand, I never warmed to. The strap on mine seems to be made from a kind of plastic that I really don't like. I could change it, of course. Maybe I will some day.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

saskwatch said:


> January 1983 ZuanShi with SM1A-K movement, imo the best watch value available anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birth year _and _month for me on that one! Nice watch!

Randy


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

saskwatch said:


> 1970s? Meihualu


This one is just awesome! One of the best vintage watches I've seen in a while. Where did you get this one from?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I have three or four Vintage Chinese on the way right now. I think a couple of them will qualify as well.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> I have three or four Vintage Chinese on the way right now. I think a couple of them will qualify as well.


Let's see them when you get them!


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are a couple of my recent ones:

Gotta love the old domed acrylic crystals:

$3 manual wind Timex from Goodwill

















$20 Westclokfrom eBay

















A very flat but nifty $10 Fossil (added the NATO band).


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

DannyJackson said:


> Here are a couple of my recent ones:
> 
> Gotta love the old domed acrylic crystals:
> 
> ...


That Timex is a classic! Some good finds here.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Another eBay special. Although only a fashion brand it looks a lot more expensive than it was.










Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

My beloved Horsham Watersprite. I adore this watch. It might be 50-60 years old and wasn't running that well when I bought it, but I perservered and now it ticks away for a full wind no problem at all. I've never seen another but this one is definitely a keeper.



















Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> Another eBay special. Although only a fashion brand it looks a lot more expensive than it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hoonnu said:


> Snap! I have that one. Bought it in Aldi, so it's one of the few watches I have actually seen prior to buying it.
> 
> Sendt fra min GT-P3110 med Tapatalk


Sendt fra min GT-P3110 med Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> My beloved Horsham Watersprite. I adore this watch. It might be 50-60 years old and wasn't running that well when I bought it, but I perservered and now it ticks away for a full wind no problem at all. I've never seen another but this one is definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hoonnu said:


> I have never heard of Horsham watches before, but it looks very nice.
> 
> Sendt fra min GT-P3110 med Tapatalk


Sendt fra min GT-P3110 med Tapatalk


----------



## PoleFighter (Feb 9, 2013)

demag said:


> Another eBay special. Although only a fashion brand it looks a lot more expensive than it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like the look of this watch! It does look like it cost a lot more than $20.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Polefighter it actually cost about $12. I was the only bidder. Sometimes they are there just waiting to be snapped up.


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

That Ascot looks amazing, great find.

I'm also thinking of ordering the Infantry PAM, but I can't decide between the all black or the white on black. Any help?


----------



## PoleFighter (Feb 9, 2013)

demag said:


> Polefighter it actually cost about $12. I was the only bidder. Sometimes they are there just waiting to be snapped up.


I notice that both you, and Hoonnu, are in Europe. Is this a common watch brand there? I've never seen it here in the USA. I would love to pick one up.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

dreamlord said:


> That Ascot looks amazing, great find.
> 
> I'm also thinking of ordering the Infantry PAM, but I can't decide between the all black or the white on black. Any help?


It is down to personal preference, I should think. Here's mine, white on black:


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks good! Do you have a wrist shot by any chance? Also, is that the stock strap?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

PoleFighter said:


> I notice that both you, and Hoonnu, are in Europe. Is this a common watch brand there? I've never seen it here in the USA. I would love to pick one up.


Ascot watches are sold in Aldi supermarkets here. I have never seen them anywhere else, with the exception of eBay, where they are rare birds. Aldi is a discount chain, and their non-food is often produced for them exclusively. They will sell the occasional computer, telephone and watch. Whether or not you like their line-up has almost become a religion. Some people say that since it comes from a discount shop, it must be c***, others that it is really good value for money. I have bought two computers from Aldi, they both still work, and one of them is over 10 years old. I have bought 4 watches from them, and they still work. I think they are good value, and I'll be there the next time they have Ascot watches among their offerings. At the very least, they are worth checking out!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

dreamlord said:


> Looks good! Do you have a wrist shot by any chance? Also, is that the stock strap?


I didn't have a wrist shot, but now I do. Yes, it is the stock strap, and I now realize that it is the reason I never wear this one. Will change that strap soon!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Henny I'll buy the strap don't throw it away.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

In order of appearance on my wrist:
USSR Pobeda with yer actual Arabic numerals








USA 1975 Timex - $5 








Czech 1970s Prim


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> In order of appearance on my wrist:
> USSR Pobeda with yer actual Arabic numerals
> 
> 
> ...


That green dial is incredible. I'm a sucker for green dials and yet I don't own many.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmm, I really must browse eBay auctions more, you guys have amazing collections for <20$.

Does anyone know of a quartz pilot/flieger style watch? Infantry kind of has one for 23$, but they won't be stocking the black dial anymore, so it's only white, which I don't like very much...


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

+1 Really great Pobeda.

Sendt fra min XT910 med Tapatalk2


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> Henny I'll buy the strap don't throw it away.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


I never throw anything out, as anyone who knows me can vouch for. ;-)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

dreamlord said:


> Hmm, I really must browse eBay auctions more, you guys have amazing collections for <20$.
> 
> Does anyone know of a quartz pilot/flieger style watch? Infantry kind of has one for 23$, but they won't be stocking the black dial anymore, so it's only white, which I don't like very much...
> View attachment 1272515


I have a Parnis flieger, but it was more like 5x20 dollars ...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I recommend the infantry pilot. Strap is awful, rivets were out on arrival. The crown is a little sharp. I wish they still had the black dial available

Got mine for $13+ on ebay. Threw on a nato


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks good. Might end up buying it if I can't find anything else. And yeah, I talked to the customer help thing on their site, and they said the black one wasn't good for their sales...weird.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hoonnu said:


> I was buying a few vintage Russians, and what do you know? A few vintage Chinese jumped into my basket as well. Some really spectacular deals to be had there!





demag said:


> I have three or four Vintage Chinese on the way right now. I think a couple of them will qualify as well.


It's great to hear that there is some interest here in vintage Chinese mechanical watches. I hope you will post pictures.

Henny, I noticed your Shanghai 17 jewel watch in the WRUW thread a few days ago. It's a beautiful example. :-!



Raznov said:


> This one is just awesome! One of the best vintage watches I've seen in a while. Where did you get this one from?


I bought it on Taobao, which is kind of like a Chinese version of a well-known auction site, except most of the listings have fixed prices. It's Chinese language only, however. CMW forum moderator AlbertaTime has a useful guide at his excellent website. The majority of my watch shopping is done on Taobao now. I bought this Pobeda there some time ago:










Its condition isn't as good as OhDark30's beauty, but I like it.


----------



## PoleFighter (Feb 9, 2013)

Hoonnu, thanks for the reply. We have Aldi supermarkets here in the USA...in fact, I stop at one around the corner from my gym at least once a week for various items. They only have a small non-food section. They did sell some fashion watches this summer, but nothing appealing to me. Certainly nothing like the Ascot in this thread. If you ever consider getting rid of yours, I would be happy to work out a trade or transaction of some sort. Maybe there's something on US Amazon for a great price that is hard to get where you are? Feel free to PM me if you're so inclined. 

BTW, I had the same Infantry PAM homage that you have. It has an awesome look, and got plenty of compliments, but the strap was definitely the weak link. I ended up giving it to my son, and he really likes it. Maybe I should get him a leather nato with PVD hardware for it.


----------



## PoleFighter (Feb 9, 2013)

dreamlord said:


> Hmm, I really must browse eBay auctions more, you guys have amazing collections for <20$.
> 
> Does anyone know of a quartz pilot/flieger style watch? Infantry kind of has one for 23$, but they won't be stocking the black dial anymore, so it's only white, which I don't like very much...
> View attachment 1272515


I've seen this one on eBay. It is just a traditional B type dial with numbers 5-55, and a small inner circle. The pic is the link to the auction.









Under $20 shipped.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> In order of appearance on my wrist:
> ...
> USA 1975 Timex - $5


I have inherited one like this! Gotta take a look at my drawers...


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

saskwatch said:


> I bought it on Taobao, which is kind of like a Chinese version of a well-known auction site, except most of the listings have fixed prices. It's Chinese language only, however. CMW forum moderator AlbertaTime has a useful guide at his excellent website.


Ah yes, I've tried Taobao a couple of times, but searching for certain brands is quiet hard. So is the searching for this specific brand, only get like 3 results and none of them which such a nice dial. Thanks by the way for the info .


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

What is written there on the crescent?



OhDark30 said:


> In order of appearance on my wrist:
> USSR Pobeda with yer actual Arabic numerals


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

PoleFighter said:


> I've seen this one on eBay. It is just a traditional B type dial with numbers 5-55, and a small inner circle. The pic is the link to the auction.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1272726
> ...


Polefighter - you enabler you! Hadn't seen that one before, but thanks to you I've just bought one now.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

jackrobinson said:


> What is written there on the crescent?


Thanks for the kind words everyone!
The Naf translated it for me - it says 'In the name of Allah, the most compassionate, the most merciful'
On a religious note, I also have a Zhufeng watch with a hologram of the Chinese goddess of compassion Gyanyin:









Cuica - I was thrilled to get this Timex. When I was small all the guys at school had them, and I really wanted one. Well now I do! I completed the look with a vintage nylon strap


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

saskwatch said:


> It's great to hear that there is some interest here in vintage Chinese mechanical watches. I hope you will post pictures.
> 
> Henny, I noticed your Shanghai 17 jewel watch in the WRUW thread a few days ago. It's a beautiful example. :-!
> 
> ...


Thank you, that Shanghai is getting more wrist time than many others of my watches. I am wearing it right now, as a matter of fact. Seems to be a solid piece, even though it is "85% new".

I like your blue dialled Pobeda as well. I haven't tried buying anything on TaoBao yet. As if that is what I need: Yet another place to spend money.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!
> The Naf translated it for me - it says 'In the name of Allah, the most compassionate, the most merciful'
> On a religious note, I also have a Zhufeng watch with a hologram of the Chinese goddess of compassion Gyanyin:
> 
> ...


WOW! That is stunning. And a great picture too!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Henny! I can't believe how wruw has improved my photography skills - all those reflecting, refracting surfaces!
The best pic I've taken of Guanyin was at an angle that lost the hologram's green cast. You can see more detail of her multiple hands, and a fish (lower left)








http://www.putuoshan.net/English/Seeings/guanyin2.php
One of the joys of watch collecting is these fascinating insights into other cultures. Thanks to a picture on a watch, I've found out a whole lot about Buddhism!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Talking of green dials. This popped through the door today. Voken automatic. Never heard of them before. It needs a crystal.










Edit:
Just been doing some homework and found the "VOKEN" name registered to Citizen Tokei Kabushiki Kaisha in 1976.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> Oshen:
> 
> View attachment 1269733
> 
> ...


I bought that Ohsen, because I felt intrigued by it. I actually bought two, but that was a mistake. I have not worn them, however, since they are too large for me to wear. And I never understood half of the functions. But it is an impressive machine for a very low price.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

josha840 said:


> I really like that one! Where did you get it? If you dont mind me asking.
> 
> Edit: just noticed you already answered. Any particular seller you can recommend?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


No, I don't remember which seller I got it from, but I have found all eBay sellers to be honest and cooperative. Well, maybe ½% of the sellers I have worked with have not been my kind of cooperative, but that is probably just me. Check the sellers rating. It pays to deal with someone, who has high ratings.


----------



## PoleFighter (Feb 9, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Polefighter - you enabler you! Hadn't seen that one before, but thanks to you I've just bought one now.


Sorry...I've been fighting the urge to pull the trigger. I'm thinking the band may be pretty crappy, but that's easy to work around. Please let me know what you think once you get it. Maybe a wrist shot...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

PoleFighter said:


> Sorry...I've been fighting the urge to pull the trigger. I'm thinking the band may be pretty crappy, but that's easy to work around. Please let me know what you think once you get it. Maybe a wrist shot...


:-d
Sure, will do my utmost to get you to buy one too. It's coming from US to UK, so might take a while.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Polefighter - you enabler you! Hadn't seen that one before, but thanks to you I've just bought one now.


And me......:-d


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Similar to what I thought. bismillah ar-rahman ar-rahim. recited several times as part of daily Muslim prayers.
The hologram is so cool, never seen such a dial before on a watch.



OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!
> The Naf translated it for me - it says 'In the name of Allah, the most compassionate, the most merciful'
> On a religious note, I also have a Zhufeng watch with a hologram of the Chinese goddess of compassion Gyanyin:
> 
> ...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

heres the fineat


put a strap on it


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Goody2141 I see the crown guard on your Infantry is the same odd shape as mine. They must all be the same.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> heres the fineat
> 
> 
> put a strap on it


Good show! I'm going to put another strap on my Infantry as well. That way it might get worn around here. It is a much lighter and more comfortable watch than the Parnis ironworks! (also a PAM homage).


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks Henny! I can't believe how wruw has improved my photography skills - all those reflecting, refracting surfaces!
> The best pic I've taken of Guanyin was at an angle that lost the hologram's green cast. You can see more detail of her multiple hands, and a fish (lower left)
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your holographic Zhufeng. I have a couple of different images of Guanyin:



















The holographic Zhufengs usually have great casebacks too:


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

saskwatch said:


> I really like your holographic Zhufeng. I have a couple of different images of Guanyin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy. I can feel on my waters that I'm going to have to hunt down one of those too.

EDIT: Done. That was easy. But it wouldn't qualify for this thread.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Arrived today - Orkina sterile military / field watch with a 22mm nato I put myself. Damages - 12$ for the watch & 7$ for the Nato strap.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> Arrived today - Orkina sterile military / field watch with a 22mm nato I put myself. Damages - 12$ for the watch & 7$ for the Nato strap.
> 
> View attachment 1273768
> View attachment 1273770


Nice! Rare to see a blue dial on a field watch. I haven't come across a sterile Orkina before.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Good show! I'm going to put another strap on my Infantry as well. That way it might get worn around here. It is a much lighter and more comfortable watch than the Parnis ironworks! (also a PAM homage).


About that... I've been wanting a PAM homage. Is the infantry version lighter because its plastic, or is it metal? Because I want metal...


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Timex T2P137 - I absolutely love this watch - cost me 20$ from ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111201452402)


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Nice! Rare to see a blue dial on a field watch. I haven't come across a sterile Orkina before.


I got my sterile field watch from here - Orkina Mens Fashion Navy Blue Color Quartz Mechanical Fabric Band Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

Lots of cool cheapies in this thread to check out


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

konstan said:


> About that... I've been wanting a PAM homage. Is the infantry version lighter because its plastic, or is it metal? Because I want metal...


Yes, the watch case is metal, but a very light metal. I was in doubt for a while, but it does appear to be metal.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> I got my sterile field watch from here - Orkina Mens Fashion Navy Blue Color Quartz Mechanical Fabric Band Wrist Watch | eBay


Love that ad. "Quartz mechanical" that should tick a couple of boxes! LOL


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> Timex T2P137 - I absolutely love this watch - cost me 20$ from ebay (Timex Classic Blue Rubber Band Black Stainless Steel Dial Date Indiglo T2P137 | eBay)
> 
> View attachment 1273827


Your photograph is so much better than that of the listing. One wonders why these sellers don't practise a bit with the old camera skills.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Yes, the watch case is metal, but a very light metal. I was in doubt for a while, but it does appear to be metal.


Yes Henny's right it is metal. To be honest, if I was going to be blunt about it I could say it was cheap and nasty. But it's not, it's quite cleverly done. It's probably aluminium alloy of some sort, but the finish is quite good unless you are really close up. It's quartz so it doesn't have a heavy Seagull/Asian movement and the caseback is just a thin pressing. But obviously from the number of people who have passed compliments about mine it LOOKS a lot more expensive than it really is. It's physically about the same size as the Parnis and mine is really comfortable to wear so will be getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Yes, the watch case is metal, but a very light metal. I was in doubt for a while, but it does appear to be metal.


Oh, ok, thanks, I probably won't like that, then. I like when they feel heavy.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Love that ad. "Quartz mechanical" that should tick a couple of boxes! LOL


Is that the same logic as a Seiko Kinetic..?


----------



## Relentless602 (Mar 5, 2012)

Milan watch, sort of a Rolex "homage" type. Practically a steal for $7.00 on eBay. Came with a Japanese movement as well. Not bad!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

This qualifies. Unfortunately it also qualifies for cheap and nasty. The finish is awful.




























Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> Is that the same logic as a Seiko Kinetic..?


Well, you got me there, because I am not sure how exactly a kinetic works, and if you could reasonably dubb it a "mechanical".


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> This qualifies. Unfortunately it also qualifies for cheap and nasty. The finish is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it looks good in the first picture. The finish between the lugs is often that awful. Sometimes, it wil scratch a leather strap, if it is a little bit thicker than the stock one. Unfortunately, it is no good to try and polish it, because the chrome is thin and you never know what is underneath. The flip side can also be quite horrible on some ultraaffordables, although some are better than others. Moulding seams are also often found on ultraaffordables. Then again, you should not expect perfection for the price of a Happy Meal ®


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Well, you got me there, because I am not sure how exactly a kinetic works, and if you could reasonably dubb it a "mechanical".


I think a Quartz Mechanical is same as a Seiko Kinetic. A rotor spins (large geared) due to user movement; and rapidly rotates a small pinion at high revolutions. This is bound to some sort of electrical generator which charges a capacitive battery or capacitor.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I've had the Rolex Daytona on my mind for years. Being a poor schlob, I could never justify spending that kind of money, so I have purchased "a few" homages. Some more affordable than others. The first one certainly was affordable. It is now on a bracelet that retails for several times the cost of the watch, but that doesn't count. ;-) But I guess it didn't satisfy my "Daytona need", since I had to go and buy about a dozen other homages.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> I think a Quartz Mechanical is same as a Seiko Kinetic. A rotor spins (large geared) due to user movement; and rapidly rotates a small pinion at high revolutions. This is bound to some sort of electrical generator which charges a capacitive battery or capacitor.


I would not expect to find that kind of complicated mechanism in an inexpensive Orkina, though. I'm pretty sure this is a case of a listing written by someone who doesn't have too much English.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Well, it looks good in the first picture. The finish between the lugs is often that awful. Sometimes, it wil scratch a leather strap, if it is a little bit thicker than the stock one. Unfortunately, it is no good to try and polish it, because the chrome is thin and you never know what is underneath. The flip side can also be quite horrible on some ultraaffordables, although some are better than others. Moulding seams are also often found on ultraaffordables. Then again, you should not expect perfection for the price of a Happy Meal ®


Yes I don't expect much from this class of watch but this is worse than usual. I owned an Orkina automatic and the quality was outstanding. I mean very very good. So this was a bit of a let down. I thought the case and bezel would be a little better. Ah well it was only £5.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Now, this was $20.60 so just over. But it is a lovely Vcm. It is covered with a thick film or patina all over but will polish nicely. Its running great and I'm really pleased with it.










Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

$19.95 clearance at Walmart. I used Meguiar's Nxt Metal Polysh and a terry cloth towel to take the brushed bracelet to a polished finish.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I've seen quite a lot of good comments about Walmart watches. Asda in the UK is part of Walmart but I don't think they do the same range.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

demag said:


> I've seen quite a lot of good comments about Walmart watches. Asda in the UK is part of Walmart but I don't think they do the same range.


I can't complain. It keeps great time, looks more expensive than it is and when I called Armitron customer service, they sent me a couple of bracelet links for free. I've had better experience with Armitron customer service than Omega over the years!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

demag said:


> Now, this was $20.60 so just over. But it is a lovely Vcm. It is covered with a thick film or patina all over but will polish nicely. Its running great and I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese vintage mechanicals can be an inexpensive and interesting way into the hobby! :-!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Mach 1 said:


> View attachment 1274569
> 
> 
> $19.95 clearance at Walmart. I used Meguiar's Nxt Metal Polysh and a terry cloth towel to take the brushed bracelet to a polished finish.


We don't have Walmart here, but that looks quite a find. And a good job of polishing. It is interesting to me, how many people want to brush a shiny piece or vice versa. The grass is always greener, I suppose. But it is an easy modification, all you need is a bit of elbow grease, and as long as the result is what you want it to be.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Relentless602 said:


> Milan watch, sort of a Rolex "homage" type. Practically a steal for $7.00 on eBay. Came with a Japanese movement as well. Not bad!


Not bad at all! A few metres away, this will look completely like "the real deal". So look out, if you have to go through a dark alley.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

konstan said:


> Oh, ok, thanks, I probably won't like that, then. I like when they feel heavy.


Oh, you'll love the Parnis then. You get a lot of steel for your money with that. Of course, it costs quite a bit more than the Infantry. But it has the looks of a real watch, where the Infantry can seem like a bit of a toy watch.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> We don't have Walmart here, but that looks quite a find. And a good job of polishing. It is interesting to me, how many people want to brush a shiny piece or vice versa. The grass is always greener, I suppose. But it is an easy modification, all you need is a bit of elbow grease, and as long as the result is what you want it to be.


I didn't polish it until I collected a few scratches on the bracelet. I hate scratches and I'm not going to go through the task of polishing the shiney bits and re brushing the brushed bits.

Besides, a few years ago I polished a few Swiss Military watches I collected over the years. They all were polished stainless to begin with and I hand polished the cases and bracelets while watching TV. I got absorbed in the television programs and wound up polishing a Swiss Military divers watch for three hours. The result was a mirror finished watch and bracelet. Every single non-watch guy I know asked me if I was a Rolex or other expensive brand. These were the same guys who never noticed my Speedmaster Professional, Seamaster 300 or Aquaterra. (No, I haven't polished those.) I tried not to laugh.

A friend who is the former curator of a major firearms museum and well versed in gun finishes saw the diver and asked me to polish a couple of $200-$400 watches. His wife accused him of buying two new watches. He's been asking asks me to repolish them every year since.

I honestly get a bigger kick out of wearing a highly polished cheap watch than a more expensive one.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

I picked this one up for $2 at Goodwill yesterday, put it a new battery and swapped it onto a NATO strap.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

My new arrival: a blue-dial Fineat, to help prevent me from shelling out more than $20 on the tempting Sea-Gull AT. It's on a Teju grain strap that I recolored.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

DannyJackson said:


> I picked this one up for $2 at Goodwill yesterday, put it a new battery and swapped it onto a NATO strap.


Great find! I really like that dial.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

spacetimefabric said:


> My new arrival: a blue-dial Fineat, to help prevent me from shelling out more than $20 on the tempting Sea-Gull AT. It's on a Teju grain strap that I recolored.
> 
> View attachment 1275422
> 
> ...


Fine combo!


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

So did anyone order/receive that Rothco Flieger posted a few pages back? Waiting to see some wrist shots..


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks great! where'd you get it?!


sunny27 said:


> Arrived today - Orkina sterile military / field watch with a 22mm nato I put myself. Damages - 12$ for the watch & 7$ for the Nato strap.
> 
> View attachment 1273768
> View attachment 1273770


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

eBay 'Orkina Quartz', sort by price and it should be around the 12-15$ category.


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks seems to have gone up to $14.99 now but I think I'll pick one up.


dreamlord said:


> eBay 'Orkina Quartz', sort by price and it should be around the 12-15$ category.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dreamlord said:


> So did anyone order/receive that Rothco Flieger posted a few pages back? Waiting to see some wrist shots..


Not yet mate, still waiting ... :-(

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My Eyki, bought more than a week ago, hasn't shown up. It cost me a bit more because it was supposed to come from the UK.
Seems like the seller is posting from China what means long waiting, customs and taxes and a new watch probably in 2014...


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Not yet mate, still waiting ... :-(
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Tapatalk HD


I ordered one. I thought it looked really smart for the money. A card from the PO popped through the door yesterday asking for £12 import duty! I assume it's arrived.


----------



## nenad (Oct 24, 2013)

Auriol. Picked it up a month ago for $12 in supermarket .


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

*Received yesterday from Tsuen Wan, Hong Kong*

_Another "cheap and cheerful" via eBay (about 10 days in transit), the new *EYKI *quartz, $14.99,
will post a review soon (in the meantime, could EYKI be any more bold?):_


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

...a couple


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

Great thread!
I'll try to add some to it this evening after work.
Need to take some pics of my >$20 collection.

In the meantime, where are you guys finding these Zhufeng watches?
Those are pretty cool! I'm less enthralled by the hologram, moreso by the awesome caseback!


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

$9.03 to the door.
Cheapie from this thread.
Good work on the car watch.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Just received my Rothco flieger tonight and thought I'd post up a few thoughts. Will try upload some pics tomorrow.

Size - this thing feels huge! The bid says it's 44mm but it feels larger, will have to try measure it. Could be because it's all dial, making it feel larger.
The dial is not bad, printing is quite good with no obvious flaws. It has a shiny silver ring around the hour markers, which I'm not overly fond of, but it's not unbearable.
The numbers are in a light green - think of first generation monster lume. Which brings me onto my next topic...
Lume. There is none. Okay, not strictly true, there appears to be a faint ghosting of lume on the hands, but that's about it. But then, what more would you expect for 20 bucks? The numbers are painted on in a manner which looks like lume, but that's as far as the similarities go.
The case is matte and I'm guessing it's some sort of coated base metal. The bid states it is 'silver alloy' - eh? No idea. It feels fairly light but well machined, with no obvious finishing flaws to it.
The strap is a god-awful pleather, which I had expected, but at least the metal parts match the case. Perfectly wearable until you can pick up something better. I think I'll try put this on a pilot-style black leather band tomorrow.
I haven't cracked the back, so can't comment on the movement, beyond saying that there is a bit of slop in the minute hand, noticeable when setting the time and it translates to a bit of wiggle as the second hand pings it's way around the dial, but this is nit-picking really.

I should also mention the packaging. It comes in a very simple, but sturdy perspex case, wrapped in bubble-wrap and in a padded envelope - much better packaging than some watches I've got from China! So chances are good that you'll get it in one piece.

So all in all, pretty good going for the £17 I paid for it (including shipping). It's given me more of a feel for the style and I've come to the conclusion, that I do like the b-uhr style, but if I'm going to fork out more money I should consider a smaller case. Until then, I plan on putting this on a better strap and using this as a grab-and-go quartz to add into the mix.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally received my Eyki (not the stock strap):


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Have mine on today


Heres a another one to add


----------



## mikpop93 (Oct 28, 2013)

cuica said:


> Finally received my Eyki (not the stock strap):


I'm really loving the dial. Do you find it to be a sturdy watch worth buying? I would probably put a brown strap on like that one. Beautiful watch.


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the mini review, mrwombie! Do post some wrist shots.

cuica, your Eyki looks great. It's the black color, right? And what strap is that?


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

That Eyki looks very nice I want to buy one now. Details on strap please and where to buy.


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

As promised, here is my collection of $20 and under watches:







Genoa Mystery Dial - $10.








Fossil Abacus Atomic Watch - $7.50








Croton Automatic Square - $15.25






















Some Random Flashy Watch - $5








Lobtime Quartz - $10








Croton Quartz - $12.50








Croton Chronomaster Quartz Chronograph - $17








Croton Diamond - $15















Android Quartzes - $19 each, all originally came with bracelets that I transplanted to other watches (third one in white not shown).








Android Euxine EL - $20








Noname Chinese - $11








Omax - $6








Omax - $1








Croton Compass Dial - $10








Croton Quartz - $17








Croton Diamond - $20








Lord Harris Pave - $15








Sinobi Quartz - $5








Lord Nelson - $10








Fossil Big Tic - $19








Croton Square - $10 (The band I put on is worth 5x the watch.)








Kenneth Cole Skeleton - $20








Elgin Swiss Mechanical - $8








Balle (Maybe Balls?) Faceted Crystal - $6.18








Vostok Kadet - $1

There's some more, but that is what I had handy to take pictures of that is also presently working.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

domadh said:


> View attachment 1281628
> 
> Vostok Kadet - $1


How'd you manage that?!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Some snaps of the rothco:

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

A bit more detail on the dial


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> View attachment 1281855


Yes, doesn't it just!  When I first started it, I had a clear understanding of what kind of watch 20 dollars would buy, or I thought I had. I must say I have got that understanding enlarged a great deal. I'm beginning to think there is very little reason to pay more than 20 dollars for a watch! ;-)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

domadh said:


> As promised, here is my collection of $20 and under watches:
> View attachment 1281583
> 
> Genoa Mystery Dial - $10.
> ...


That is some haul, you've got there! The Omax brand made a Daytona homage in all goldplating. I was going to pull the trigger on it, then I didn't, and the next time I thought about it, it wasn't there anymore. That'll teach me!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Some snaps of the rothco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very nice fieldwatch!


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

kayjf said:


> How'd you manage that?!


The auction ended while I was working


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Yes, doesn't it just!  When I first started it, I had a clear understanding of what kind of watch 20 dollars would buy, or I thought I had. I must say I have got that understanding enlarged a great deal. I'm beginning to think there is very little reason to pay more than 20 dollars for a watch! ;-)


This thread encouraged me to get my EYKI, which is actually a damn good looking watch -- I'd like to give it a month or so and then review it. I've ordered two other super-cheap watches off eBay... just as an experiment. It's eye-opening to me to have a functional, handsome time piece that costs so little.

Over time, I predict this thread will become a Category 5, Super Typhoon of a thread.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Found this Sekonda with 25% off sale sign on a spinner rack in the duty free shop passing through Heathrow a few years back. Almost think they had the price miss-marked. I think it was around that $20-$30 cost USD. Decent looking watch I think and I wear it sometimes.


----------



## seanl (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheap $20 Chinese watch. It's a lot of fun. Automatic does not work though so I complained to the Ebay seller and he refunded my money. I just use like a hand winder and it's a free watch. 









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

seanl said:


> Cheap $20 Chinese watch. It's a lot of fun. Automatic does not work though so I complained to the Ebay seller and he refunded my money. I just use like a hand winder and it's a free watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FREE For the Win!


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

looks good. "Metres" indicates it was created for the UK market.


Bueller67 said:


> Found this Sekonda with 25% off sale sign on a spinner rack in the duty free shop passing through Heathrow a few years back. Almost think they had the price miss-marked. I think it was around that $20-$30 cost USD. Decent looking watch I think and I wear it sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 1282038


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Great collection. The Lobtime looks very angry.


domadh said:


> As promised, here is my collection of $20 and under watches:
> View attachment 1281583
> 
> Genoa Mystery Dial - $10.
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mikpop93 said:


> I'm really loving the dial. Do you find it to be a sturdy watch worth buying? I would probably put a brown strap on like that one. Beautiful watch.





dreamlord said:


> cuica, your Eyki looks great. It's the black color, right? And what strap is that?





watchoz said:


> That Eyki looks very nice I want to buy one now. Details on strap please and where to buy.


Thanks guys!

It's the cheapest watch on my stable but I think it's well worth what I paid for it, it looks really good!
It's the green one, sorry I couldn't catch the colour:








greed 

The strap was bought from Watch Band Center: Watch band CrLB19606 22mm dark brown saddle leather light contrast stitching
Got it for another watch but it was liying around unused...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

My SOKI and HMT I guess...


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> A bit more detail on the dial


I rather like the rothco, what are the dimensions of the watch? Could you comment on the build quality as well?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sunny27 said:


> I rather like the rothco, what are the dimensions of the watch? Could you comment on the build quality as well?


Hi Sunny, I reckon the build quality is surprisingly good for the price. The case is very light, so I'm not sure how well it will stand up to knocks and bumps over time but it's well finished and with a lovely matte finish to it. Almost looks sand-blasted. I couldn't see any evidence of poor finishing, like you can sometimes see between the lugs of cheap watches. The caseback appears to be stainless steel with a mirror finish. I've mentioned above that I'm not wild about the shiny steel circle around the hours, adds a bit too much bling for my taste, but YMMV.

I've measure it and it is 45 mm in diameter and 54mm lug-to-lug. It takes a standard 22mm strap. This doesn't sound too large, but I find it's a pretty big watch because it's all dial. The long-ish lugs also contribute, although they do curve slightly down. Makes me realise there's no chance I could ever wear a 48mm pilot!

Oh, forgot to mention in my mini-review, but this does tick quite loudly. I haven't worn a quartz for quite a while now, so maybe I've also forgotten just how loud the little buggers can be. ;-)

Hope this helps with your decision!


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

A box arrived today with some batteries so I am now going serious retro with my $4 Goodwill find:


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I've been looking over this thread never realizing _I _have an under $20 that I can share!

The Timex Atlantis I liberated from my dad's desk! That translates to FREE (to me!)








Will have another eBay find under $20 in hand sometime around the first of the week! (Just checked... should be delivered Monday!)

Randy

P.S So many great finds can be had in this price range!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Since the purchase only set me back $11 and change, I'm not getting bent out of shape over this, but have I got a funny/annoying story going!

My previous post mentioned an under $20 supposed to be delivered to me on Monday. Well, it arrived today! I promptly cut open the bubble mailer it was shipped in.

It's the _*WRONG*_ watch.

Not only is is the wrong watch, I just discovered it's a _*BROKEN*_ wrong watch! The crown stem won't pull out to set the day/date/time and it just "spins" when you turn it... So, the person who bought this will be pissed off if and when they ever get it.

A little research tells me this watch was bought the same day as mine. Easy (albeit stupid) mistake, switching watches in the packaging/shipping process. I've opened a case and am waiting to hear back from them on it. The fact that the watch I received was listed as being in perfect working order but arriving in need of repair has me leery of the condition 'my' watch was in.

Maybe I should have just went with the Fineat I was considering.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

theinterchange said:


> Since the purchase only set me back $11 and change, I'm not getting bent out of shape over this, but have I got a funny/annoying story going!
> 
> My previous post mentioned an under $20 supposed to be delivered to me on Monday. Well, it arrived today! I promptly cut open the bubble mailer it was shipped in.
> 
> ...


Maybe. Maybe people, who only order much more expensive watches, also receive duds on occasion. My guess is that they do.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Hoonnu said:


> Maybe. Maybe people, who only order much more expensive watches, also receive duds on occasion. My guess is that they do.


Yep. Duds happen at all price ranges


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Hoonnu said:


> Maybe. Maybe people, who only order much more expensive watches, also receive duds on occasion. My guess is that they do.





Bradjhomes said:


> Yep. Duds happen at all price ranges


Sure they happen at all price ranges, even when buying new! It's just more likely to happen when you're buying used watches from strangers on eBay.


----------



## seanl (Oct 15, 2013)

DannyJackson said:


> A box arrived today with some batteries so I am now going serious retro with my $4 Goodwill find:


This takes me back. In 1981, when I finished my basic training for the Canadian Forces, I bought a Timex digital as a gift to myself. It looked a little like this except it was a chronograph alarm. I paid $200 back then. Lot of money fot a poor private back then.
Sean.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

theinterchange said:


> Sure they happen at all price ranges, even when buying new! It's just more likely to happen when you're buying used watches from strangers on eBay.


Then the risk is almost neglible! ;-) If we were restricted to buying from people known to us, these here interwebs would almost have been invented in vain! On principle, I trust eBay sellers. If they turn out not to be trustworthy, there is always eBay and PayPal to protect the buyer's interest. What is it they say? Trust is good, control is better!


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread is AWESOME! Most of my collection would fit here, if we're not going to be too sticky with the sub $20 limit... sometimes new straps, shipping, etc can get in the way. I'll have to take some new pics...


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Hoonnu said:


> Then the risk is almost neglible! ;-) If we were restricted to buying from people known to us, these here interwebs would almost have been invented in vain! On principle, I trust eBay sellers. If they turn out not to be trustworthy, there is always eBay and PayPal to protect the buyer's interest. What is it they say? Trust is good, control is better!


Very true! I generally trust eBay sellers as well. In all my years on there, I've had only a few truly bad experiences. This one's shaping up to be a not-so-hot experience, but I don't think it will escalate to bad. The last communication I had from them was late Saturday night telling me they shipped out MY watch that day (meaning it's been sitting there since I hit the BIN button!) and if the watch they sent by accident wasn't already purchased I could just keep it for my trouble because "they have more watches than they need lying around". I've not heard back from them since I responded with the info on said watch. I have no idea if I'm shipping it back or keeping it. Not that it's any big boon for me if I am "allowed" to keep it since the watch is damaged but VERY clean for a vintage. I opened the back and see the problem, it'd be a quick enough fix if someone knew what they were doing.

But by and large, my buying experiences on eBay have been positive... except for the fruit loop who suddenly developed a bad case of "pidgin engrish" when I called them on an item not being as descriped. My previous communications before the item arrived were in flawless English from a seller in the Midwest.

Randy


----------



## Saybia (Nov 18, 2013)

6 dollar inc shipping.


----------



## Number29 (Jul 4, 2013)

Saybia said:


> 6 dollar inc shipping.
> View attachment 1286154


I've bought the same watch in green (I broke it since but it ran and kept excellent time up to that point ) and it was totally worth even double or triple the price (20-30$ haha). I put it on a nato and it was a very decent looking little watch.

I'm actually considering getting another Infantry watch since I've head such a pleasant experience for so little money.


----------



## Saybia (Nov 18, 2013)

Number29 said:


> I've bought the same watch in green (I broke it since but it ran and kept excellent time up to that point ) and it was totally worth even double or triple the price (20-30$ haha). I put it on a nato and it was a very decent looking little watch.
> 
> I'm actually considering getting another Infantry watch since I've head such a pleasant experience for so little money.


I totally agree with you. It's a bit small but for that price...


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

Another one to add to the collection:








Seller's image.
The Band is a nice Hadley-Roma expansion, but, like all expansion bands I have come across, it is too big for my wrist.
I put it on a brown ostrich band. I'll take a picture when I got home.
It is a nice and minty fresh vintage electronic (pre-quartz) Benrus! 
All for the price of $5.50 + shipping.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

domadh said:


> Another one to add to the collection:
> View attachment 1287310
> 
> 
> ...


Very good pick-up! Those expansion bands are pinchers anyway. A nice leather strap will be much better!


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

my newest ultra-affordable, $12 plus shipping on ebay. This isn't the terrible strap that comes with it, this is one of my favorite leather bands, my fossil quick change


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Great strap - got a link to it? My Infantry PAM should be coming soon as well..


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

here on amazon
Fossil Dark Brown Genuine Smooth Leather 24mm Watch Strap: Watches: Amazon.com

or directly from fossil. looks like they only list black strap and other colors besides the brown for separate sales.
Fossil


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

This one was gifted to me by a fabulous WIS from Netherlands. He just wanted me to pay the postage of 17 Euro (crazy high postage rates in Europe).
So you could say it cost me just above $20.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

jackrobinson said:


> This one was gifted to me by a fabulous WIS from Netherlands. He just wanted me to pay the postage of 17 Euro (crazy high postage rates in Europe).
> So you could say it cost me just above $20.


Dutch people and generosity? Hell must be frozen over!


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

No, don't get me wrong. It was on sales forums forever and he couldn't sell it. I offered a trade for a mechanical ladies watch he didn't want. Eventually he offered it for shipping costs.
The guy is a self acclaimed Ferengi.



Negakinu said:


> Dutch people and generosity? Hell must be frozen over!


----------



## Canterbury (Nov 13, 2013)

Picked up this Timex Expedition last night for $20 on clearance. Brought it home and decided to turn it into a little project. I've been wanting to try a paracord strap for a while, turned out pretty nice I think.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

that looks good. Did you make it or is it a bought survival paracord bracelet?
I have three paracord bracelets that a friend in US of A bought me at Target per request a while ago. It has a plastic clasp, similar to what is used on back packs.
Only cost me $1 per unit but I cannot work out how to get a watch onto it.



Canterbury said:


> Picked up this Timex Expedition last night for $20 on clearance. Brought it home and decided to turn it into a little project. I've been wanting to try a paracord strap for a while, turned out pretty nice I think.
> 
> View attachment 1288141


----------



## Canterbury (Nov 13, 2013)

I made it from scratch. It's not a new idea so I did some research to see what other people had done, came across this really good tutorial How to Make a Paracord Watch Band - YouTube . Using an existing bracelet would be tough because theyre usually pretty thick. The supplies weren't expensive, about $6 for 2x 50ft pieces of paracord and the plastic buckles I found were $2 for 5 sets.

Better pic of the stitch.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

$15 at Walmart on clearance. I like its simple style.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I can add this one to my list now, just ordered it for $16







It is the Chinese version of the Soviet Elektronika 77, not a bad price for NOS. One corny feature of this watch is that it has 7 different melodies/songs you can use for the alarm, they sound like this:


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

First off, the tinny little melodies are awesome!

Second, here are the pics of the Benrus after the strap change:








And a wrist shot:








It is quite large, especially for a vintage piece!


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

That is very cool.



GuessWho said:


> I can add this one to my list now, just ordered it for $16
> 
> It is the Chinese version of the Soviet Elektronika 77, not a bad price for NOS. One corny feature of this watch is that it has 7 different melodies/songs you can use for the alarm, they sound like this:


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

From the "got my money's worth in steel" part of my collection.
Quick mini-review: nice and heavy which I like. Very shiny.
Bezel rotates. 
Metal finish is a little rough but I think it makes it "rugged" so that's good. 
Lots of Russian front and back.
Leather strap it came with is junk (leather itself is ok, thread will come apart soon).
Ultra affordable. $12 on *bay.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Hi Sunny, I reckon the build quality is surprisingly good for the price. The case is very light, so I'm not sure how well it will stand up to knocks and bumps over time but it's well finished and with a lovely matte finish to it. Almost looks sand-blasted. I couldn't see any evidence of poor finishing, like you can sometimes see between the lugs of cheap watches. The caseback appears to be stainless steel with a mirror finish. I've mentioned above that I'm not wild about the shiny steel circle around the hours, adds a bit too much bling for my taste, but YMMV.
> 
> I've measure it and it is 45 mm in diameter and 54mm lug-to-lug. It takes a standard 22mm strap. This doesn't sound too large, but I find it's a pretty big watch because it's all dial. The long-ish lugs also contribute, although they do curve slightly down. Makes me realise there's no chance I could ever wear a 48mm pilot!
> 
> ...


I ordered one based on your post and generally agree. Although the minute hand on mine wiggles around a bit when I move my wrist, so I don't think the movement is secured inside the case properly. Otherwise a great value! I can even tolerate the fake leather band.

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

Well this watch cost me $25. But this is probbly the best $25 I have seen in a long time. The Jaragar Monaco homage. Its rather big watch but works for me. The Bracelet is the one down side for me its cheap feeling but it works. And for 25 I cant really complain. Probably order up a black leather with orange stitching rally style band for it soon. But all in all a cheap fun watch...









Sean


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

canadian300zx said:


> Well this watch cost me $25. But this is probbly the best $25 I have seen in a long time. The Jaragar Monaco homage. Its rather big watch but works for me. The Bracelet is the one down side for me its cheap feeling but it works. And for 25 I cant really complain. Probably order up a black leather with orange stitching rally style band for it soon. But all in all a cheap fun watch...
> 
> Sean


I think it is a great looking watch. I have been on the brink of ordering one several times, but it would become one of those watches that I take out and look at from time to time, and I have enough of those. It is simply too big for me. But again, it is different, a disctinctive watch that will get noticed, and all for 25 bucks! I think it will look great on leather.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Casio F105 for $12. Wearing it all the time now. Very comfortable. No fuss.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

The Slow Boat finally delivered. This one just barely made it under the $20 mark. The factory strap was too small for me though so I moved it over to a NATO.


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

DannyJackson said:


> The Slow Boat finally delivered. This one just barely made it under the $20 mark. The factory strap was too small for me though so I moved it over to a NATO.


Looks good! Got a link?

Edit:
Found it, at least I think.. 
http://ebay.com/itm/350561291193
The dial seems much darker in the listing than in your picture. If it is the same, is your picture or the listing more accurate?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just ordered a Casio AE1000W-1AV from eB*y $19.97 plus FREE Expedited Shipping.


----------



## TheManWhoFalls (Sep 13, 2013)

konstan said:


> Lots of Russian front and back.


Not technically Russian but pretty good, nonetheless.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

These two were $31 delivered from India on usable but not inspiring straps. I just finished putting new straps on them and have been wearing them around the office a bit.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Henny , I got this Raketa for $16.00 ... need to find a 16mm strap but do have had fun wearing it on this jute string. I like the piece even though wearing it like this is dangerous ...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

jute string?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

A few of my ultra-affordables, all under $20. Of this trio, the first is the only one to get much wrist time, but the last ($5 or less) is always a fun one to wear.

























Edit: I just reread the opening post and see I missed adding some relevant data. The Fineat at the top I've had over a year. It gets monthly use (weekly in the early days) and has as yet given me no problems. The second I've had about a year, but I rarely wind it, since I have another cheap skeleton I play with more. This blue-dial-ring watch's black-dial-ring twin (not pictured) stripped its winding mechanism early on. The third watch I've also had for a year or so. It gets worn rarely, but it ticks away reliably enough. It's loud, so I keep it closed in a drawer when not in use.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

cabfrank said:


> jute string?


 well it's not rope ... but that stuff you string pole beans on with, or maybe tie packages with ... kind of funky but hell. Don't know what they call that ... okay twine !!! They call it twine !!!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

gotcha


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Vintage Ricoh hand wind that came in under the £20 mark (not $20, sorry) and is the only ultra affordable in my regular rotation:


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Took the case from a $10 cheapie and put the EYKI dial/movement into it - altogether not including tools just a little bit over $20
Had to remove the rotor for it to fit but I was pretty happy with it at the time!


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

This just arrived registered mail yesterday afternoon. I took the generic black 'gleather' straps off and put them on these.

I paid $11.50 for the HMT 









and $15.60 for the old Seiko 5 (7009-8960 with a cool quick set Roman numeral day display). 









The Seiko has a lot of wabi, but has run perfectly so far. The stories this old battered thing could tell about it's life in India before immigrating! I was thinking that I might do a sort of poor man's Milgauss homage with it, but it is kind of growing on me. The Seiko D.O.B calculator suggests it is from January of 1984.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

DannyJackson said:


> This just arrived registered mail yesterday afternoon. I took the generic black 'gleather' straps off and put them on these.
> 
> I paid $11.50 for the HMT
> 
> ...


where did you score the HMT for 11.50?


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

I picked both watches up from a seller in India on eBay.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

TheManWhoFalls said:


> Not technically Russian but pretty good, nonetheless.


The language on the front and back is definitely Russian though the watch itself isn't


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

You didn't buy them, you stole them!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

cabfrank said:


> You didn't buy them, you stole them!


A smiley or two would not have been out of place here!


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Lots of Smilies here about them!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up this HMT Euan from the HMT store in my city today. This is my first HMT. It looks different from most HMT watches I've come across. It cost me Rs.900(15-16 US$). 
View attachment 1314112
View attachment 1314114


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Odd that you should say that, because I tried twice to insert a smiley and it didn't work. I'll try again.


Hoonnu said:


> A smiley or two would not have been out of place here!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Still didn't work...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Eyki Overfly and Infantry from F29. $16


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

Got this from the cybermonday deals for I think like 19.50 shipped, it came with a white silicone band which i wasn't really a fan of, just waiting on a grey sharkskin band i got off of the bay to make it's debut. Ceramic case and a sapphire face, i'm tempted to throw a NATO on it as well and just use it as the daily beater.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Add one more to the list, the Integral 53B. Made in Belarus sometime before 2010 and after 2007.







This one was $20 even, a very no frills digital watch, just the time, day, date, month, and a (very weak) LED back-light. No fancy chronograph, timers or alarms on this one, it doesn't have a speaker! It is supposed to be waterproof (notice водонепроницаемые written on the dial, that is the big Russian word for waterproof), but I read on a Russian blog that going for a swim with it on will kill the watch. It also came with an integrated strap which doesn't line up nicely; it isn't a defect, they all look like that!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

cabfrank said:


> Still didn't work...


Ah, well. You can't win them all! ;-)


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

$15. Of course I put it on a band that cost more than the watch.


----------



## Number29 (Jul 4, 2013)

Blurter said:


> $15. Of course I put it on a band that cost more than the watch.


I got the same model (with the pepsi bezel) this Monday and I'm quite impressed with it! I was planning to write a review on this ultra affordable watch since it's such a nice one for the money. I wear it on the factory bracelet, which is as cheap as you'd expect but not completely horrible (and quite easy to adjust) and over all it's a nifty little watch


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Blurter said:


> $15. Of course I put it on a band that cost more than the watch.


I had one of those, loved it to bits, literally. Pulled out the crown and stem, tried to fix it and mayhem ensued. It went to the BOD box, from where nothing ever has reappeared in sound state. I often put bands on my cheapies that cost more than the watch itself.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I love a good deal and would much rather be able to say what a great buy I got on a watch than what an exorbitant price I paid for it. None of my watches cost over $200 and I have several under the $20 limit, these are just a few...

My favorite is my Vostok Amphibia commemorating the September 1993 675th anniversary of the restoration of the Bahauddin Naqshbandi, a famous monument in the Bukhara Province of Uzbekistan, which I picked up for $18 including SS ZIM bracelet:










My best buy was a NOS Poljot still in the box with matching serial numbers and passport for $20 even. It has an integrated bracelet that makes it uncomfortably tight on my arm though:


























I picked these up for under $10 each:









Raketa gold plated









Raketa with Russian flag









Raketa UFO


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

OCDood said:


> I love a good deal and would much rather be able to say what a great buy I got on a watch than what an exorbitant price I paid for it. None of my watches cost over $200 and I have several under the $20 limit, these are just a few...
> 
> My favorite is my Vostok Amphibia commemorating the September 1993 675th anniversary of the restoration of the Bahauddin Naqshbandi, a famous monument in the Bukhara Province of Uzbekistan, which I picked up for $18 including SS ZIM bracelet:
> 
> ...


Love these. I have a Raketa that is quite similar to your goldplated one. The bezel on mine has gone quite green, though, so I'm thinking it's brass or bronze or maybe depleted uranium ;-), what do I know, but it has become a favourite never the less.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

17 USD @ DX


----------



## Nameless (Dec 21, 2011)

My only <20$ mechanical:










I paid ~19$ on eBay and was a bit surprised when it arrived - it looked silver in the pictures. But somehow it's kinda fun on the gold Nato strap, makes for a nice summer watch.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Nameless said:


> My only <20$ mechanical:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly like it. I have a bit of a thing for Shanhai watches.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I've made three recent additions to my ultra-affordables collection. Finally got a chance to put up some pictures.

This Infantry model cost me $4.99 on eBay (most of that was shipping cost). There's not much weight to it, and I'm not in love with the white hands against the white dial, but for five bucks, it will make an OK beater.








I got this one for four dollars at a Value World resale store. I've never heard of Episode brand and Google hasn't yielded much infomation on it. But I liked the simple style and the size. (I don't think it wears quite as large as it appears in this picture.) When I got it home, I realized that the crown was really easy to pull out and accidentally change the time. I took it apart and removed the stem and put it back in a few times, and it seems to be better now. The crappy bracelet it was on was too small for me so I threw it away and put it on an inexpensive black leather strap.








This one was the best buy of the three. Nine dollars for this Fossil Arkitekt from the same trip to Value World. I've never owned a Fossil. This one's not bad. Stainless steel case and 50m WR. When I first saw it in the display case, my thought was to put it on a leather strap until I noticed the narrow lug width. But when I tried it on with the bracelet, it fit pretty well, so I just kept it that way.








All in all, not a bad trio of watches for a total of $18. (Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.)


----------



## bichef (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to play ! Found this one on dealextreme (dx.com) for 14.40$
I bought it because I love blue hands, (I would have preferred blue hands but black roman numbers.....). It's quartz...and am very pleased with it even though I did not receive only compliments about it :-d


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

How can you beat that look for under $15?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

domadh said:


> As promised, here is my collection of $20 and under
> 
> View attachment 1281597
> 
> ...


where is this one from I like it a lota lot


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

N.Caffrey said:


> where is this one from I like it a lota lot


Found it on ebay

searched "space age watch"

seller is "lob-time"


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

$16


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Jove said:


> I've made three recent additions to my ultra-affordables collection. Finally got a chance to put up some pictures.
> 
> This Infantry model cost me $4.99 on eBay (most of that was shipping cost). There's not much weight to it, and I'm not in love with the white hands against the white dial, but for five bucks, it will make an OK beater.
> View attachment 1322552
> ...


I got that Infantry and i never wear it cant see time with the white on white.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

mike70sk said:


> I got that Infantry and i never wear it cant see time with the white on white.


That was my problem with it too. So I took the hands off and "painted" them with a black Sharpie. Here's how it came out. Not perfect, but not bad for my first attempt at removing hands without the proper tools. And now at least I can see what time it is.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

$15










Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Jove said:


> That was my problem with it too. So I took the hands off and "painted" them with a black Sharpie. Here's how it came out. Not perfect, but not bad for my first attempt at removing hands without the proper tools. And now at least I can see what time it is.
> 
> View attachment 1333552


A radical, but effective solution! Good job!


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

nice looks like a totally different watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Casio B640: $19.99. Beautiful. I'd love to score the all black negative display model too but its much more expensive. For me this one is much nicer looking than either the a158 or a168, and slightly bigger.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Jove said:


> That was my problem with it too. So I took the hands off and "painted" them with a black Sharpie. Here's how it came out. Not perfect, but not bad for my first attempt at removing hands without the proper tools. And now at least I can see what time it is.


I have done that a couple times myself. Always worked out fine. Sadly I don't have either of these two watches any longer though.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Paid 20$ for this, excluding the strap. Was pleasantly suprised.










Sent from the icy north.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My Casio SGW100B-3V twin sensor compass/thermometer on nylon strap I picked up for $14 plus $2.92 shipping:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

On Saturday night I polished off a 26 ounce bottle of Vodka almost completely by myself (thanks to my lovely friends provoking drunk me by saying I couldn't do it). Complete black-out, Sunday was one of the worst hangovers I have had in years. I didn't even look at my emails until this morning (looking at any screen was giving my terrible headaches yesterday), and I saw one from PayPal. Fortunately it was a small purchase (only $10) and had free shipping, it was pretty funny to see what I had ordered at 3:20 AM Sunday morning:







The infamous "Waving Mao" watch, I have no idea how I managed to order this given the state I was in, especially considering it was from DX which I have never used before.




The seller listed it as "Semi-Automatic" movement, which leads me to believe it has an Automatic Tongji movement (we all know how effective the rotors on our $10 Jaragar/Sokis are). Should make for an interesting conversation piece at least!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry you felt like **** the next day, but, I'm still proud of you!


GuessWho said:


> On Saturday night I polished off a 26 ounce bottle of Vodka almost completely by myself (thanks to my lovely friends provoking drunk me by saying I couldn't do it). Complete black-out, Sunday was one of the worst hangovers I have had in years. I didn't even look at my emails until this morning (looking at any screen was giving my terrible headaches yesterday), and I saw one from PayPal. Fortunately it was a small purchase (only $10) and had free shipping, it was pretty funny to see what I had ordered at 3:20 AM Sunday morning:
> View attachment 1352440
> 
> The infamous "Waving Mao" watch, I have no idea how I managed to order this given the state I was in, especially considering it was from DX which I have never used before.
> ...


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely one of the more charming stories here on the WUS.


----------



## Ramez (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is mine INFANTRY IN-010 it's 19.99$ and was a gift from my Mom "thanks mom"  even after 4 months of using still looks great ;-)




























*Nice Add-on* b-)


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My $16 Soviet era Pobeda Mickey Mouse watch. There's one just like it going for $75 on etsy and I've seen them going for over $100 on ebay:


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

This one was dropped in Woodinville for $14.00.









And this one for $17.00, Ends up being a loaner for the kids.









And this is my $6.99 MS Special. It's apparently very vogue to have any watch over 40mm and I get lots of hard stares trying to figure out what sort of G-Shock it is. Nothing but good fun!









They're all a whole lot of fun for under $20.00!!!!!!!!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Ramez said:


> Here is mine INFANTRY IN-010 it's 19.99$ and was a gift from my Mom "thanks mom"  even after 4 months of using still looks great ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bodofish said:


> This one was dropped in Woodinville for $14.00.
> 
> View attachment 1357967
> 
> ...





Hoonnu said:


> I have the quartz too. :roll: But then I made the mistake of buying a goldplated bracelet for it. Now I cannot wear it anymore, lest people should think I'm dealing... :-x





Eddie Mac said:


> This is what I like about f71. Within an hour there have been 7 replies.
> 
> Here are my sub $20 watches:
> 
> ...





jelliottz said:


> $10 Craba and currently up for grabs in the f71 Movember giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jelliottz where did you get the $9 Pam homage? That is very pretty.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Nos Bellini Solar 2000 with fresh capacitor fitted. It came with a presentation box and instructions for £7.50 including the postage. About $10?



















Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

A little less than $20 with the current exchange rate. Good deal on a solar Wave Ceptor. Did throw it on a different strap as the color and material work better for me than the metal Casio bracelet it came with. Found it at the same place I picked up a nice King Seiko High Beat that's off to Seiko to be serviced.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

demag said:


> Jelliottz where did you get the $9 Pam homage? That is very pretty.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


Demag,

Thank you! I found the $9 PAM homage in a Goodwill. It had a quartz movement, base metal case, stainless back and cheap pleather strap. It had a center seconds hand, but I removed it for a more genuine look. The strap in the picture is a $40 replacement. Who says you can have a strap that costs 4x your watch. I sold it almost a year ago. It made a good beater.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

This Technos automatic won for less than $10:








Now in rotation

This Seiko automatic own for less than $20, but smaller diameter than I expected:








Need to decide what to do with it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another dollar find 
Cheers p


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Current beater. $10.88 at Wal-Mart. Quartz, 100M WR. Though mine looks slightly different. No date feature. No O-ring around the bezel. No crown guards. Military time in black instead of red. Thin metallic border around the hands instead of a thin black one. And no lume dot on the seconds hand. (I know, I know... But it's clearly a variation of my watch. And I can't find a pic. of that one particular No-name model) Ironically, the cheap O.D. green canvas strap is spot-on. Though I plan to replace it with a $19.99 cheap quartz model that looks a bit better and has a date feature. (Rite-Aid is a better place for cheap watches than Wal-Mart.)


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

5.99 on amazon. Replaced the band but can't decide. Which one? Thanks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

rileyd5 said:


> 5.99 on amazon. Replaced the band but can't decide. Which one? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is name of watch


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another one 



Cheers p


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> what is name of watch


Here you go.

Youyoupifa New York Mens Business Stainless Steel Quartz Wrist Watch NBW0FA6581-BL2: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

rileyd5 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Youyoupifa New York Mens Business Stainless Steel Quartz Wrist Watch NBW0FA6581-BL2: Watches: Amazon.com


No way thank you very much


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Triton9 said:


>


Under $20 looks that good and it has a rotating bezel?... Very nice!


----------



## Tourbill (Dec 1, 2010)

$9 for the Orkina, thing keeps absolute dead on time. KS was cpl bucks more $23. Haven't had for very long though but overall quality is decent. Replaced both bands on contact.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is my latest ultra-affordable arrival: $10 Infantry military-style watch...










I plan to keep it in my car for days I forget to wear a watch, or other emergency situations ;-)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...the forever evolving Twins quartz, bought for 12 $. currently in process of gaining patina (or rust) and will probably be relumed for the third time. and get bezel insert, if I manage a way to make it myself...







and a Jaragar I got as a gift (thank you Negakinu). It died, so I replaced a movement from another watch...and accidently made it left hook...also I think the strap costs more than a watch.


----------



## Number29 (Jul 4, 2013)

rileyd5 said:


> 5.99 on amazon. Replaced the band but can't decide. Which one? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool!!! I think that the left one looks better but both straps look awesome!


----------



## Sivart444 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheap chinese quartz from ali-express for 12$ a couple months ago


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just bought this on eBay last night - $15.49 + $3.22 shipping=$18.71 USD Croton CX2 - Model: 62620107 aka: CX328013SPOR
Japanese quartz movement, stainless steel case, leather band, lifetime warranty?(no tags or case). Fugly, but fun.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

It is not fugly, it looks cool, and that is a great price. Enjoy it!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aqualite Alarm Chronograph - $1.00 promotion at Whataburger, circa 1991


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Aqualite Alarm Chronograph - $1.00 promotion at Whataburger, circa 1991


Nice watch. And tangentially, since leaving the Southwest, I really miss Whataburger. Every now and then, I have dream of a bob ranchero.

And to keep this on topic, here's my $15 (new) ebay purchase with a $4 acrylic crystal and some elbow grease.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Really nice vintage look, and GREAT price.


djeucalyptus said:


> Nice watch. And tangentially, since leaving the Southwest, I really miss Whataburger. Every now and then, I have dream of a bob ranchero.
> 
> And to keep this on topic, here's my $15 (new) ebay purchase with a $4 acrylic crystal and some elbow grease.
> 
> View attachment 1383985


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Q&Q model Q610J202Y
$10.00 on DailySteals - Fall 2013


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

$10 hand winder from Turkey.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

I picked these three up at a couple fundraiser junk sales. Paid $4 for the Lorus ( I think that I might try the bracelet on one of my HMTs), $2 for the Eddie Bauer Ladies and $5 for the Mickey Mouse. All need batteries.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Are Daich/Darch watches still in production? I really like the logo.

Not my photo but mazdamx594's/ :









They could be had for $10 on ebay back then. Can't find any now. Well for Australian ebay that is


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Sam-e said:


> Are Daich/Darch watches still in production? I really like the logo.
> 
> ...
> 
> They could be had for $10 on ebay back then. Can't find any now. Well for Australian ebay that is


Unfortunately, they've become somewhat rare. They pop up occasionally, but sometimes command collector's item prices :-|

Try this search string, which accounts for mis-spellings and variations: (darch,dachi,daich) watch


----------



## elpadrone (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's my two recent purchases for <$20. Both off fleabay.

This one cost me $16.01 shipped. The watch looks far better than what's in the pic. The seller claims its 'vintage' but it looked brand-spanking-new when I got it. It probably is, cos HMT watches still look the same as 20 years ago. I am not complaining 









This one is an oddity. Cost me a dollar... well $1.04 to be precise. But the added shipping made it $16 altogether. Nabbed it anyway cos I was on the lookout for a Ruhla. The crystal is very thick, and it's got glow-in-the-dark material, which makes me think it could be some kind of a diver. Incidentally, the seller spelled it as RUKLA and thought GDR is some area/factory in Switzerland 

Again, the pic doesn't do any justice to the watch at all. Scratches aren't that deep and it looks far better in real.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Both nice finds, elpadrone! Love the retro style of that Ruhla!
A bit of polywatch or toothpaste to buff out those crystal scratches and a brown vintagy strap and that'll look fabulous


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice topic. Here are my sub $20 watches.

*New*

Commodore, bought for 25 dutch guilders in 1985, still working.










Cjiaba, bought for $ 14 including shipping (With the exchange rate for dollars so low and an additional 1 euro strap still a sub 10 euro watch)










*Gift*

Own creation, started life as a donated rule 9 watch. (never heard of the brand, untill I was told here it was in violation of rule 9)










Kaiserstunde, donated by a member after he commented harshly on my question how to open the watch abofe. (I wanted to design my own dial, which wored out nicely)
I didn't use the parts for another design, but decided to restore the watch. A goldsmith cleaned and polished the case.










Citizen 7 watch, running 1 min an hour fast.










Ascot Salvatore, freezes at 23:30 during day + day of week change










Tusal Geneve, watch my grandfather got as a present when he turned 65, which was 4 days before I was born. I got id from my godfather for my birthday when I was told I react bad to Quartz.










Ascot portable weather station. (sports watch, but can't wear it)










*Used*

Bought for 10 euro at a fleamarket (latest addition)










Several watches bought at a recycling store. (correct translation for the dutch 'kringloopwinkel'?) All 5 euro or less.

First mechanical watch I bought, Pontiac Hydraulica (needs cleaning, can't get it open)










Ancre, spring needs fixing










Lasita, really nice, will wind, but not run.










Ruhla gold, first repair attempt as teh ancre was already broken. Now in search of a donor for the complete escapement (balance wheel, ancre and escape wheel)










Ruhla blue, runs perfectly










Timex, needs cleaning, freezes after a few seconds.










Union Ancre, runs perfectly










No fleabay items < $20, out of budget for the moment.


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

PoleFighter said:


> Q & Q is actually made by Citizen. I've never seen one in person, but I am curious about how they look. You can find them on eBay for the $20 to $40 range pretty easily. I'm considering pulling the trigger on a couple of diver styles (I don't think they have a screw on back or screw down crown, so it would be for the look only).
> 
> If anyone has a Q & Q, it would be nice to see some pics.


Have a few Q&Q pieces that are used as sundry garden watches. They are quartz, keep their times extremely well (which they shud considering they are quartz!), reasonably gud looking and extremely cheap. Hence no worries at all. Will post pics later .... If there still is interest in this brand.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm trying to come up with something more flimsy than this watch, but I'm struggling. A stale potato chip maybe?

Looks cool, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

T_I, what a wonderful collection of vintage watches, and so cheap! Hopefully, you will be able to restore the ones, that have problems.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Two Vostoks for just over $20 for the pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

I love this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

it isnt mine yet, but she is in the mail 
Ill have pics when she is here


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My $20 workhorses: Timex & Casio


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Picked up this old hand wind Timex for $9 at Goodwill and moved it over to the NATO.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Purchased this at a church rummage sale for $0.25...surely the best deal I've ever gotten on a watch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I probably violate rule # 9 all the time.(actually I do not I discuss homages not replicas)The way I buy watches I should change my name to Rip Van Kringloopwinkel.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

SOKI cheap quartz watch (Infantry style)
ordered this from ebay 24/04, delivered today 03/04 from Belgium - <£4,79 delivered as offer before item ended - normal price £5.99 (seller ID soki2010).
Seems half decent quality, strap long enough & comfortable. I know it's not great but will do for the time being.
Only slight issue is the date change only works if you adjust the time forward over 24hr period - assume this is due to cheap movement ? Only an issue on first receipt and change of battery.

View attachment 1443525
View attachment 1443526
View attachment 1443527
View attachment 1443528


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)

Seiko Flightmaster in foreground: $20.00 (Casio Super Illuminator on far left $25.00)








G-Shock $15.00








Same G-Shock


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

PAUL H. said:


> Another dollar find
> Cheers p


This is one of the strangest quartz watches I have (in black) I had to google how to set the thing! Nice to see others appreciate oldies but goodies.


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

£3.99 Military watch magazine with my own old leather Nato.I call it Rambo






£20 off fleabay for the homage


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The $5 Timex back from servicing. My watch guy just took it to another level
















A reminder - sellers pic:








My best efforts:
The apparent corrosion was mostly crud around the bezel. Chrome slightly lifted in spots








It'll have another service in 39 years, whether it needs it or not


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)

^ I LOVE getting a deal on a dingy, dirty looking watch only to find that all it really needs is a good cleaning.
Finding a nice shine beneath a layer of built up crud is the best!


----------



## tugrul (Jan 30, 2013)

Silverstreak09 said:


> Casio B640: $19.99. Beautiful. I'd love to score the all black negative display model too but its much more expensive. For me this one is much nicer looking than either the a158 or a168, and slightly bigger.


Casio B640WB-4BEF: $14.21 off eBay. It's a good thing you weren't looking for one


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Got to search for my white Timex like that one, been wanting to revamp it for a while...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Your watch guys knows his stuff, that looks great!


OhDark30 said:


> The $5 Timex back from servicing. My watch guy just took it to another level
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks cabfrank!
Cuica - go for it, such a fun wear!


----------



## tugrul (Jan 30, 2013)

Citizen 0510 calibre chronograph. The 3 o'clock marker was loose, and the battery was dead, but instead of tossing it the seller actually put it up for a $5.02 shipped buy it now. I was happy to oblige.


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)

tugrul said:


> Citizen 0510 calibre chronograph. The 3 o'clock marker was loose, and the battery was dead, but instead of tossing it the seller actually put it up for a $5.02 shipped buy it now. I was happy to oblige.


Dead battery watches make the best deals. Out of all of my "broken" quartz watch buys, changing the battery fixed them good as new. As for Eco-Drive, sticking a dead solar watch under a very strong light over night usually gets it back to ticking.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm glad this thread is still around! I recall how this started...one of Docs challenges!!!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

*Incoming:*









Huey-hip to be square-Lewis









Maolex









Tossit


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's a $14 ePray special, a Fuyate with a day/night indicator, 24hr subdial, that fake tourbillon (fuaxbillon?) that's so prevalent now, and that special feature you can only find on the finest, cheapest mechanicals: a second second hand. Came on a pretty gross, plasticky alligator-looking "genuine leather" band, but the watch itself is pretty nice for the price of a fancy hamburger. The subdials seem to work correctly, it's got a domed crystal, and it's quite a bit heavier than I would have expected. 41mm without the crown, 44.5mm with, and it takes a 20mm band. It's an auto movement that doesn't hack. I picked it up because I thought it'd be neat to have a watch with the day/night sun/moon indicator, and for me the 24hr subdial is a bonus. Can't say I'm crazy about that seconds subdial, but at least that hand is in sync with the main seconds hand. Pics, finishing with it looking nice enough on a blue nato I had lying around.


----------



## silversharpshooter (Apr 4, 2014)

My $15 converse watch


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Doesn't get much better than free! Had to pay modest S&H of course. Steampunk Saturday.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

The Fuyate is a neat pick up. I actually think it looks pretty cool on the croc strap. Here's hoping you get a few years or more out of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> In the spirit of this being the f71, let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear. Some people think that ultraaffordables will only last you a few weeks, so please state, how old your watch is. I have many ultraaffordables, which some of you may have noticed, but I'll kick off with one I wore recently, the Orkina PO homage:
> View attachment 1268641
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a couple of years.


Does anyone know where I can find this watch for around the same price point? I have checked eBay but have only managed to find this for considerably more - and it has some slight differences...

Would be a lovely watch to own, imo.

Edit: To keep with the spirit of the thread;

Here's a Vostok Komandirskie I bought from eBay for around £9.02 or something like that:









So far this watch has made its rounds haha.


----------



## HL817 (Aug 23, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Hi Sunny, I reckon the build quality is surprisingly good for the price. The case is very light, so I'm not sure how well it will stand up to knocks and bumps over time but it's well finished and with a lovely matte finish to it. Almost looks sand-blasted. I couldn't see any evidence of poor finishing, like you can sometimes see between the lugs of cheap watches. The caseback appears to be stainless steel with a mirror finish. I've mentioned above that I'm not wild about the shiny steel circle around the hours, adds a bit too much bling for my taste, but YMMV.
> 
> I've measure it and it is 45 mm in diameter and 54mm lug-to-lug. It takes a standard 22mm strap. This doesn't sound too large, but I find it's a pretty big watch because it's all dial. The long-ish lugs also contribute, although they do curve slightly down. Makes me realise there's no chance I could ever wear a 48mm pilot!
> 
> ...


A question about your Rothco flieger; how is the lume on it, and about 6 months on how is it suiting you/holding up? Thank you!


----------



## calquail (Apr 4, 2014)

Three that I picked up today at our local flea market. All were well under the $20 limit even considering our "northern peso". All needed batteries so there were no guarantees they'd work however they worked properly when new batteries were installed.









A swatch - mostly plastic, even the buckle. My sister has another so she may end up with this as part of her "collection".









Timex Ironman triathlon - needs a new strap so I may end up very close to the $20 limit by the time it's replaced. Any comments about using an 18 mm nato with this? I can't quite picture how it would look. It will be a good summertime beater.









Timex chronograph. Everything works as I believe it should although I cannot find another example on the net. It's a fairly large watch (39.5 mm x 12.5 mm) and I usually don't wear anything that big. However it fits well and despite being heavy and substantial it is quite comfortable. It uses pins instead of springbars and one is missing. I made a temporary one but need to source some stainless steel to make a final replacement. The main flaw in the watch is the crystal - it has several deep scratches. It appears to be mineral glass. The minute and hour hands are skeletonized and make it quite interesting. It has a screw on back rather than the usual snap on one I've seen on most timex watches.

Any information about this watch would be appreciated.

John.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Brand: SD Man (lol)
RRP: $70
Bought it for $10 with shipping in Australia, so this is a really good deal.

















- Seiko movement
- Stainless steel back
- Water resistant to 1 ATM
- Strap with 18mm
- Moving bezel


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

At least it has a sweep second hand, more than some pricey watches have. Free at some promotional giveaway long ago. The band is spring loaded kind of like a Slinky, no clasp.











$14US. W800HG


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

£3.95










Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

demag said:


> £3.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? how?!


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> what? how?!


I said these exact same words haha.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

I struggled to find watches that inexpensive, probably somewhat due to my attempts to clean out watches I don't wear and most cheaper watches ending up on that list. 
Anyway from left to right:










Prudential 125th Anniversary Watch:









Gifted from an uncle who worked for the company at the time. I've had it since I was a kid, I would say at least fourteen years. It's only needed a battery once but I rarely wear it. Looks fine with the Golden accents and subtle striped dial.

Casio CA-35W:









A cool little $15 watch from Amazon, purchased it last year. Does what it needs to do and more for the gym! I can time my runs, exercises, calculate heart rate etc. plus I've got an alarm to tell me when it's time to leave. It's a watch with much purpose!

Cotton On Quartz:









Champagne dial on matte black case. The fake pushers don't float my boat but I got it free last Black Friday with the purchase of a hoodie for $10. Clothing for the price of a cheap watch, or at least the way I like to look at it. The movement is apparently Japanese, so I'll probably give this one to my friend who is in need of some more daily beaters.

The only one I forsee staying in the box for a while is the calculator watch, but that might even go. I've seen some good finds here for under $20, keep it up! Holy massive images Batman! I previewed this post and apologize if the images are showing up as large as they are for me... Darn Tapatalk hosting...

Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

NOS YEMA


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Sam-e said:


> what? how?!


From ebay. It's an old NEXT watch. I didn't even know they sold watches!
Just lucky, right time, right place. No one else bid on it.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought this Orkina watch for $18 delivered. It actually works fine and looks pretty good. Anyhow, I found a vintage Orient KingDiver with a crap bracelet, put on the leather strap from the Ork and it looks great. How about that.


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats on that Orient. I just picked up a black-dial version myself, but for more than it would take to post in here. Nice to see how that case looks with a different strap on it.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on the Rothco B-dial flieger...the wait begins.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

demag said:


> From ebay. It's an old NEXT watch. I didn't even know they sold watches!
> Just lucky, right time, right place. No one else bid on it.


Old next watch? What's that supposed to mean??


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Letchy said:


> Edit: To keep with the spirit of the thread;
> 
> Here's a Vostok Komandirskie I bought from eBay for around £9.02 or something like that:
> 
> So far this watch has made its rounds haha.


Fantastic combo. I have the exact same on the way unfortunately with, imo, an unattractive dial.

Actually does anybody know of a source for komandirskie dials without date?


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

How about this one for just $15.06? I like roman numbers and blue hands. Overall it's quite a nice piece for the money. Any opinions? 
Fashion New Automatic Mechanical Calendar Men&apos;s Male Casual Leather Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Hrvoje Gudelj said:


> How about this one for just $15.06? I like roman numbers and blue hands. Overall it's quite a nice piece for the money. Any opinions?
> Fashion New Automatic Mechanical Calendar Men&apos;s Male Casual Leather Wrist Watch | eBay


Many of the sub $25 Chinese automatics on Ebay do not autowind very well and will not stay running without supplemental winding by hand. In my experience, those branded as Fineat do have a decent autowinder. It would not however surprise me if all of these mushroom brands switched movements whenever they found a particularly good price, so I don't know that past success is any guarantee of future performance.


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

@watchcrank thanks for your reply, think I'll take a chance for 15 bucks and keep you posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Not <$20 retail but I picked this one up for $19.50 off the Bay. Had to upgrade the strap immediately to a Hirsch strap (strap cost more than the watch!)








Edit: The bezel is not scratched at around 10 o'clock....not sure what happened with the photo.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

This just arrived at $20 delivered


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

great thread loving the timexs/hmt/sekonda and don't get me started on all the stunning Russian watches just love them. but i am surprise that we have not seen more from the military watch collection yet apart from a couple of our fellow collectors lol so I think you guys/girls will love them there is another one out today so i will add it later on  its available in the u.k for £9.99


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

@ is that my watch can you name these watches or post links to them?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Those watches above are part of the Eaglemoss collection of Military Watches. They sell for £9.99
The issue 1 & 2 were £3.99 & £6.99.
To date we are at issue 6. 
6&7 for subscribers.
There is a thread dedicated to these watches.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=986528
Military watches collection magazine


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> @ is that my watch can you name these watches or post links to them?


I am a fellow forum member who frequents the same thread as is that my watch , and in lieu of his response I can tell you that the watches he has shown above are all from the Eaglemoss Military Watch Collection Magazine . This is released every 2 weeks in the UK and started a couple of months ago .So far there have been 6 releases ( including todays ) .There is a detailed review of 5 of the 6 watches on the forum , just follow the link in my signature and it will take you to it ( please be aware that this is the link to the REVIEW thread ONLY and there is also a discussion thread to which Fox Covert has posted a link above ) .
These watches are also being sold on ebay UK by various people who are flipping them so people from outside the UK may be able to get their hands on them through that route .

The watches all have a Seiko/Epson Quartz movement , so far by far the most popular watch has been the Italian divers Watch ( the Panerai homage) as for £10 you cant really go wrong !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> @ is that my watch can you name these watches or post links to them?


 sorry guys I was a bit tied up with the new release so thanks foxy and dall me old buddy's for replying did you put the review thread up as well here it is just to be sure Eaglemoss MIlitary Watches collection magazine review thread and as promise the new release just home and checkin it out so yeah thanks guys


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

I picked up this old handwind Benrus at an estate sale this past Sunday for $7.50!!

















I took the original strange and a bit too small bracelet off and put it on this NATO. It has kept nearly perfect time and was running within a couple seconds a day last time that I checked it.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Hegner. i paid $17 for it... it was black dial, but the store owner give me the copper dial from the cooper plated version... i prefer stainless steel since i dont like plated, but i like the dial.
all stainless steel, mineral glass, seiko epson VX movement.. how does it look?


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

*Quasio $5.88*










The name says it all: beyond cheap (stolen design, flimsy build, no QC). Girlie/classic size. For fun and emergencies only.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

*Tossit Squartz* ($13.90)










My first 'fashion watch'. Quite well made, faux leather (of course) strap, fairly thick on the wrist.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

May the Squartz be with you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Less than $12 brand new.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Astraeus said:


> *Quasio $5.88*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the crooked display an extra feature?


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> Less than $12 brand new.


Wow, full luminous dial!:-!
Could you give me a link pls?


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

isti said:


> Is the crooked display an extra feature?


Sure. It's easier to read on the wrist that way.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Less than $12 brand new.


What size lugs on that? Might add to my colec5ion if it fits.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

akahrt said:


> What size lugs on that? Might add to my colec5ion if it fits.


22mm.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

isti said:


> Wow, full luminous dial!:-!
> Could you give me a link pls?


Check our ebay user yourchoicestore2008 for AK-homme night vision watch.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

I might pull the trigger for this (7€ shipped..)










AK-Homme Nightvision Dial Canvas Band Mens Women Analog Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> Check our ebay user yourchoicestore2008 for AK-homme night vision watch.


Thank you!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> 22mm.


Please the link?

Thanks

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

it's in my post just above.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

DannyJackson said:


> I picked up this old handwind Benrus at an estate sale this past Sunday for $7.50!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky bastard


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

For those wondering, a rough translation of the dial should say "75 Years Trade Unions Tatarstan"
I have a black bund coming in but I doubt it will match. Dark brown is working okay ...
Give me strap ideas!


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Iyonk said:


> Hegner. i paid $17 for it... it was black dial, but the store owner give me the copper dial from the cooper plated version... i prefer stainless steel since i dont like plated, but i like the dial.
> all stainless steel, mineral glass, seiko epson VX movement.. how does it look?


Looks really nice, not cheap at all. Great buy, though i would prefer black dial, too. But for 17 bucks, who cares...


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Not <$20 retail but I picked this one up for $19.50 off the Bay. Had to upgrade the strap immediately to a Hirsch strap (strap cost more than the watch!)
> View attachment 1476522
> 
> 
> Edit: The bezel is not scratched at around 10 o'clock....not sure what happened with the photo.


Looks really nice, could you post a link for eBay seller? Thx!


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Hrvoje Gudelj said:


> Looks really nice, could you post a link for eBay seller? Thx!


Sorry, it was an individual that only had one and it was an auction. They can be had online new I've seen for around $100 USD. I just got lucky on the Bay. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Sorry, it was an individual that only had one and it was an auction. They can be had online new I've seen for around $100 USD. I just got lucky on the Bay. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Too bad, but thanks for your quick reply!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyuaki (Apr 19, 2014)

The first is a Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright that I got for $20. The second is an Armitron. 3rd is a Kenneth Cole I got for $10. 4th is a Fossil I got for $10. Got them all on craigslist. The KC and Fossil needed new batteries.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the Bulova, heck of a deal!


hyuaki said:


> The first is a Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright that I got for $20. The second is an Armitron. 3rd is a Kenneth Cole I got for $10. 4th is a Fossil I got for $10. Got them all on craigslist. The KC and Fossil needed new batteries.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyuaki (Apr 19, 2014)

I originally grabbed it for my Dad as a father's day gift. But after really examining it, two things occurred to me. 1 he would have a hard time with the yellow numbers. 2 I liked the watch. So he'll be getting a Citizen instead.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

That's a win-win!


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Just won this one over at eBay for AU $ 9.46 (US $ 8,77) shipped! Quite a treat!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Fourteen dollars and forty cents from deal Extreme.G shock style back wr 30 meters plastic case and strap dial lights up with the press of a button.This watch is available in ss also in different brands. I.E Weide


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Hrvoje Gudelj said:


> Just won this one over at eBay for AU $ 9.46 (US $ 8,77) shipped! Quite a treat!
> 
> View attachment 1504189


That's a good deal!
I used to have the black version:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

IntendedEffect said:


> Here's a $14 ePray special, a Fuyate with a day/night indicator, 24hr subdial, that fake tourbillon (fuaxbillon?) that's so prevalent now, and that special feature you can only find on the finest, cheapest mechanicals: a second second hand. Came on a pretty gross, plasticky alligator-looking "genuine leather" band, but the watch itself is pretty nice for the price of a fancy hamburger. The subdials seem to work correctly, it's got a domed crystal, and it's quite a bit heavier than I would have expected. 41mm without the crown, 44.5mm with, and it takes a 20mm band. It's an auto movement that doesn't hack. I picked it up because I thought it'd be neat to have a watch with the day/night sun/moon indicator, and for me the 24hr subdial is a bonus. Can't say I'm crazy about that seconds subdial, but at least that hand is in sync with the main seconds hand. Pics, finishing with it looking nice enough on a blue nato I had lying around.
> 
> View attachment 1446556
> 
> ...


I have found for the most part fuyate ,Winner, etc are good basic watches.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Letchy said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this watch for around the same price point? I have checked eBay but have only managed to find this for considerably more - and it has some slight differences...
> 
> Would be a lovely watch to own, imo.
> 
> ...


You can check on DX Miniinthebox Tiny deal, etc.There are a lot of sites.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have had this for a while and can recommend it.The strap is junk but you can find a 24 mm silicone rubber replacement for not much money. Lately i have seen it on some sites at around the fourteen dollar mark.The case is claimed to be ss.It is a big watch and I bought after looking at some homages to the Monaco Steve Mcqueen wore in Les Mans(if you want to watch , it's free on you tube)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

* i will get something in here but it appears i cannot get what i want in here right now.I work in a ware house so I won't waste this space.*






this left hand crown fleiger is on it's way.It cost about 9 bucks.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Also this is on it's way--






the waiting will take some strong fortitude it was a bit under 17 USD.


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Found this at a thrift store for 19 bucks. Vintage seiko 5 with original band. Runs great! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

rileyd5 said:


> Found this at a thrift store for 19 bucks. Vintage seiko 5 with original band. Runs great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet find!

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Lately I built quite a nice collection of this crap, I should remember to post some pics here... 


Sent from iZopo


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

The previous Eyki hasn't arrived yet, but this one came in today, $14.98 shipped. Nice, light, great finish. I'm more than happy with it, now waiting for a brown leather strap for the same ammount...


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Got this today. Surprisingly good for $15 delivered:


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

James Haury said:


> Also this is on it's way--
> View attachment 1505227
> the waiting will take some strong fortitude it was a bit under 17 USD.


Well now you'll know what time it is in Londom (Lonoom?) Adeladie and Hongnon.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

nice find on the 6119



rileyd5 said:


> Found this at a thrift store for 19 bucks. Vintage seiko 5 with original band. Runs great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> nice find on the 6119


more than that. excellent find.


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

Unidentified flea market quartz for 8 € but looks sharp and keeps accurate time. Had to change the strap because original weak brown didn't really go with the watch.


----------



## loiidol (Jul 28, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Also this is on it's way--
> View attachment 1505227
> the waiting will take some strong fortitude it was a bit under 17 USD.


Looks like an Omega X33 homage >.<


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Sandwich dial for $10 shipped


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Congrats on your SOKI 

I have the same watch, same price. I removed the magnifying bubble from the glass and I will open the watch to "sterilize" the dial. Also replaced the band with a carbon pattern leather strap. Great looks.

Wear it in good health!



Ace McLoud said:


> Got this today. Surprisingly good for $15 delivered:


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

Since I have several HMT Janatas and Pilots, I bought this refurbished and running HMT Pilot for parts! I thought it was ugly and I suppose many other people thought so too because I won the auction for well under $7 US, the shipping was free. When it finally arrived about 3 weeks later I pulled it out and was pleased with its looks. The dial is a metallic Teal color, it looked flat in the auction pic. I wore it several times and grew to like it quite well. Unfortunately, the metal retainer that holds the movement in place in the case, was rubbing the stem and the stem broke. NOW it IS a parts watch as I originally intended. I recently received a black version of the modern HMT Pilot which was dead, so I will replace its movement with the movement from the teal Pilot since both movements are 0230. Total cost of BOTH watches.......still under $20 US. Sorry but I dont have pics of the black Pilot yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> Less than $12 brand new.


I received mine too!  
I replaced the original strap with a nato (+ $1.89). It's still under $15 shipped. |>


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine is held at customs since the 30th of May...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Picked up this no frills Timex 1440 model for under $20 at Walmart. Not a lot of features, just time/day/date, stopwatch, alarm and second timezone, but the comfortable strap and large display numbers make this a good weekend beater.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fineat £11.97 (Omega Aqua Terra homage)
So Foxy gets a new shiny watch with blue hands










And The Bishop of Sheffield gets a new shiny crosier with blue hand piece.










What if these two masterpieces were to meet?

How would you ask the most holy man in the province to hang your watch from his most holy of holy's? 
Your grace, your emminence, father. .F&£K that. 
Best Weegie accent on and "Here mate seen as yer here, can a jist hing ma watch on yer hooky hing an get a photy tae show ma mates on the watchuseek forum"

Result


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

CEST parfait.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Fox Covert said:


> Fineat £11.97 (Omega Aqua Terra homage)
> So Foxy gets a new shiny watch with blue hands
> 
> 
> ...


Well it worked.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I was tempted to buy that QUASIO but found a real one with black plastic case at GOODWILL and combined it with a ss CASIO bracelet bought at another thrift store in(Fessenden? ND) I love the combo.I'm sure what state i'm in but not the town.I hit a lot of thrift shops when I went to MINOT.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have that with a blue dial.it looks and feels better on a 3 dollar 24 mm silicone rubber strap.I believe I got it from DX.Or it could be miniinthebox.com


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

USD $ 21.99 - Men's Multi-Function Analog-Digital Steel Round Dial PU Band Wrist Watch (Assorted Colors), Free Shipping On All Gadgets!--available in black or brown.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I got this one used for $10. It needed (a lot of) refinishing. I even dropped an $8 sapphire crystal in it. So it counts in this thread still, even after the upgrade. b-)









Matter of fact, all of these have less than $20 in them because they needed needed TLC. These either got mineral replacements or didn't need a replacement crystal.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Free from a co-worker because it wasn't working:










Repaired (loose winding rotor), cleaned the case. Crystal and strap that I had spare after an SNK mod:










I've ordered a darker green canvas strap from Crown & Buckle, so that will put it over th $20 limit when it arrives!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I got this one used for $10. It needed (a lot of) refinishing. I even dropped an $8 sapphire crystal in it. So it counts in this thread still, even after the upgrade. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1531053
> 
> ...


That is one thing I have often noticed on e-bay that you can often get a beautiful watch for a song, but there is something wrong with it. I have not ventured in that direction, because I seem to become a destructive idiot, everytime I approach a watch with tool in hand. BUT for whoever is a little bit handy with swapping out bits and pieces on the watches, there is certainly often a very good deal to be had. And it must be extra satisfactory to have saved a timepiece from a fate worse than death ...


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I got this one used for $10. It needed (a lot of) refinishing. I even dropped an $8 sapphire crystal in it. So it counts in this thread still, even after the upgrade. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1531053
> 
> ...


Beauties! one of these days you should post a tutorial on restoring these well loved watches.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I got this one used for $10. It needed (a lot of) refinishing. I even dropped an $8 sapphire crystal in it. So it counts in this thread still, even after the upgrade. b-)
> 
> Matter of fact, all of these have less than $20 in them because they needed needed TLC. These either got mineral replacements or didn't need a replacement crystal.
> 
> View attachment 1531054


What a nice looking watch. It has a vintage Grand Seiko flair that really catches my eye.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

paulandpaul said:


> Beauties! one of these days you should post a tutorial on restoring these well loved watches.


+1!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's three....


----------



## Mr.V (Jun 11, 2014)

Bought a silver and gold one for 400USD, thinking I was buying two Eichmüller Skeleton Watches (which costs 300€ each)
When they arrived in the mail, turned out to be two Chinese Skeleton Watches from GOER which cost +-10USD each, 
The seller vanished and I was stuck with most expensive inexpensive watches ever. 
I wore them for a good 2 years and learned to love em. But now the movement broke, so I'm looking for a new inexpensive movement with a diameter of 2.7cm and a height of 0.5cm


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Because of my many 20mm natos I was looking for a watch that would be under 50USD with 20mm lugs and that I could use any natos I liked.

After considering the Timex Weekender I've found this Eyki W3-8455:









It was 14USD delivered in Portugal


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

This full lume AK is getting more and more wirst time:








"28 days later" with battle scars


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

isti said:


> This full lume AK is getting more and more wirst time:
> View attachment 1557788
> 
> 
> ...


Oh can we see a dark room shot?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr.V said:


> Bought a silver and gold one for 400USD, thinking I was buying two Eichmüller Skeleton Watches (which costs 300€ each)
> When they arrived in the mail, turned out to be two Chinese Skeleton Watches from GOER which cost +-10USD each,
> The seller vanished and I was stuck with most expensive inexpensive watches ever.
> I wore them for a good 2 years and learned to love em. But now the movement broke, so I'm looking for a new inexpensive movement with a diameter of 2.7cm and a height of 0.5cm


I hope that seller sells no more! Chinese skeleton watches should not cost more than 20 dollars, shipped. They are not hard to find on e-bay.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh can we see a dark room shot?


Here you are (shutter speed 5 sec.):


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

isti said:


> Here you are (shutter speed 5 sec.):
> View attachment 1557969


That is about the coolest lume ever!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I wanna play. Just so everyone knows I tend to put almost everything on NATO straps so I don't count the cost of those.







D0101 This is a nice cheap watch with a milti color LED light. It will be moving on soon though, the bottom right button controls the analogue display and gets bumped easily. Very comfortable. Cost me $6 including shipping on ebay.







Vintage Bulova M5. This is a cheat as I inherited this from a family member. Made in 1965 still keeps perfect time.







HMT Pilot. This cost $11 on ebay including shipping. Works awesome. I love it.







HMT Sona Just got this for $9.25 on ebay including shipping. Arrived today.







Nino mechanical 17 jewels everything is original except the movement. My worst mechanical, runs 1 min 18 sec fast/24 hours. Cost 7 including shipping.







HMT Incabloc mechanical pocket watch. Cost $17 including shipping.







Quartz pocket watch. Very accurate for only $6 off ebay.







Armitron 45/7004 Usually costs $20 at Wal-Mart, but the band was snapped so I got it for 1/2 off.







Ohsen Digital Sport Watch. Has a nifty multi color LED light. Very comfortable highly recommended. Excellent for $8 including shipping.







SunTime Ohio State Quartz watch. This is another watch I inherited from family. The Bezel rotates as well.







last one. Timex indigo I inherited this one too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Off eBay - Orient-Express, New Old stock *$16.75*

I really like the look, it's comfortable and lightweight. The downside is it also really feels cheap, no lume and hard to read quickly.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Please don't take this the wrong way, and maybe you already considered it, but I do not believe that is an Orient brand watch.


HoustonReal said:


> Off eBay - Orient-Express, New Old stock *$16.75*
> 
> I really like the look, it's comfortable and lightweight. The downside is it also really feels cheap, no lume and hard to read quickly.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nope. Orient Express is not a brand produced by Orient Watch Co. It is a commemorative brand commissioned by the operators of the Orient Express Train. The railway is the origin of the Orient Watch logo.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Snapped up this Raketa for just under $20 including shipping a little while back.

Definitely my greatest <$20 buy at this point!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great find, IntendedEffect!
I do like that Raketa export model, and that one was a bargain


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Of "Murder on the Orient Express" fame I guess.


HoustonReal said:


> Nope. Orient Express is not a brand produced by Orient Watch Co. It is a commemorative brand commissioned by the operators of the Orient Express Train. The railway is the origin of the Orient Watch logo.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Lanco Watch, probably early 1970's reissue. Very substantial build quality and spot on accuracy.

I attached this alligator strap for quite a nice combo.

A touch over $20 but not by much.

Guilloche dial, knurled bezel, hidden crown and 25 micron gold plated case.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Lovely cheapo armitron instalite... a classsic durable armitron..


comparison size with DW5600e


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine is a bit less scratched up and i have it on a black 18 millimeter military strap from Wal- Mart. The hands are blue courtesy of my watch repair guy in Illinois and a sharpie.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> Nope. Orient Express is not a brand produced by Orient Watch Co. It is a commemorative brand commissioned by the operators of the Orient Express Train. The railway is the origin of the Orient Watch logo.


COOL


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Never posted this one here, got it for just $15, although I did have to spend another $11 on a new strap when I broke the one it came on...


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

GuessWho said:


> Never posted this one here, got it for just $15, although I did have to spend another $11 on a new strap when I broke the one it came on...
> View attachment 1588092


Is this color combo still available? I can't find it anywhere.

My new one with full lume dial:


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Off eBay - Orient-Express, New Old stock *$16.75*
> 
> I really like the look, it's comfortable and lightweight. The downside is it also really feels cheap, no lume and hard to read quickly.


It has a sort of "porthole" appearance. Very nice, does not *look *cheap.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

isti said:


> Is this color combo still available? I can't find it anywhere.


I think it is discontinued, I got it in an eBay auction from a Korean seller (in used condition). Model number it DW-290T


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

GuessWho said:


> I think it is discontinued, I got it in an eBay auction from a Korean seller (in used condition). Model number it DW-290T


Thanks for the info. :-!
That was a good deal. The cheapest price (with international shipping included) what I've found is around $35 for the standard version.


----------



## the77 (Jan 2, 2014)

A Merona that I picked up from forum member akahrt for $10! The Timex Weekender feels a bit too small for me, and I love how this watch looks like a big Weekender.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks to you jerks I have Fineat on the way. Hopefully it's as good as it looks!


----------



## USER876 (Feb 15, 2007)

$10


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

USER876 said:


> $10
> 
> View attachment 1614773


Nice - where from?


----------



## annuvin (Feb 9, 2012)

I recently scored this NOS Raketa big zero 'proletarian' for $19.99. I was the only bidder


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

it's over priced at $70 but got it for $10.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

@sam-e : what watch is that?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

$9 for the 6 - have them all cleaned / serviced ad working - sorry for sellers poor pic - Cheers p


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> @sam-e : what watch is that?


SD Man. Not a very appealing name but I've seen worse. 
SD Time Interchange


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I've a few Casios that were about $20 that I like to wear when I'm in a digital kind of rotation. (although not that often, I have to admit)

The $15 AQ230 is just elegant and useful:
Amazon.com: Casio Men's Dress watch #AQ230A7D: Watches


The $19 B640WD is destined to become a retro classic. Has the same features as the DW5600 G-Shock, but at half the price and a less tactical appearance. Easy-to-press buttons and a dual LED sidelight complete the package. The late 70s digital watch case style is kind of fun too. If only Casio would make a cheap bracelet that doesn't pull hairs.
Amazon.com: Casio B640WD-1A Men's Silver Digital Retro Stainless Steel Watch: Casio: Watches


The AL190W is fun too. "Batteryless" challenges the way we think about solar watches, and this one actually has a good feature set. Stopwatch, timer, 5 alarms... everything but a light, which would take too much juice. This one is currently $21, but I'm sure it'll come down that last buck soon enough:
Amazon.com: Casio Men's AL190WD-1A Solar Digital Watch: Casio: Watches


Lastly, the famous $15 A158W "Terrorist Special" Files were found on a captured terrorist's computer on how to wire the alarm output on this or an F91W to be used as the trigger for a bomb, and now folks occasionally get hassled in the airport for wearing them while traveling. For my part, I keep this as a spare in my desk drawer at work, for the rare days I leave home without a watch.
Amazon.com: Casio Men's A158W-1 Classic Digital Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch: Casio: Clothing


This old Timex, my brother got for me used from a thrift shop. I think he paid about $5 for it. It has a soft, comfortable leather band, and kind of an interesting set of arabics. I quite enjoy it when I wear it.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I actually have /had one of those but it kept doing a Lazurus on me .







I doubt Christ had anything to with it though.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

$12.88 from the _"House of Sam Walton"








_


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

£2.80 including postage from China to UK, had it around 12 hours now and the timekeeping seems as normal as any average watch. (Sub dials for decoration only).


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Got the Fineat you jerks made me buy. Man, I knew the bracelet was going to be bad, but wow. Oof! Beyond that, i'm happy with the purchase. $20 got me an auto that looks like what I was after, seems to be put together correctly, and has no visible flaws. Dial looks good, hands line up well enough, display case back is a nice touch, and hasn't lost any time in the past 12 hours. I wish the blue dial was is stock, but I may pick one up later. Overall, happy with the INTERNATIOMNAL CPMPANY.

Now I just need a bracelet!


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

I was gifted another Seiko 5 in need of a bit of love. Needs a new crystal and a case polish but apparently the movement has recently been serviced:










I've already cleaned the stretch bracelet and fitted it onto a 70's Citizen that I have. The new crystal and strap will put it well over $20 in the end.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Feedbacker said:


> Got the Fineat you jerks made me buy. Man, I knew the bracelet was going to be bad, but wow. Oof! Beyond that, i'm happy with the purchase. $20 got me an auto that looks like what I was after, seems to be put together correctly, and has no visible flaws. Dial looks good, hands line up well enough, display case back is a nice touch, and hasn't lost any time in the past 12 hours. I wish the blue dial was is stock, but I may pick one up later. Overall, happy with the INTERNATIOMNAL CPMPANY.
> 
> Now I just need a bracelet!


At that price, you can't expect the company to have a spell checker. Good luck on strap hunting. E-bay is your place. Or try with a brown leather strap. I saw that combo once and it looked very good.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah I've got it on a brown leather strap now and I'm enjoying it. 

No issues at all with the watch yet. Keeps good time, holds power well, and hadn't fallen apart. Lume sucks but I don't care. 

Still wishing I could find a blue dial model though.


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

Feedbacker said:


> Yeah I've got it on a brown leather strap now and I'm enjoying it.
> 
> No issues at all with the watch yet. Keeps good time, holds power well, and hadn't fallen apart. Lume sucks but I don't care.
> 
> Still wishing I could find a blue dial model though.


Blue dial is quite nice...


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Some real bargains in here. The citizen autos are rock solid.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Ace McLoud said:


> I was gifted another Seiko 5 in need of a bit of love. Needs a new crystal and a case polish but apparently the movement has recently been serviced:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go. The crystal was cheaper thanm $20, but the strap certainly wasn' (edit: the dust is on the outside)t:


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

These arrived on the slow boat last week. I swapped the 'Gleather' straps out and all have been running like champs.

I wish that they would have matched the lum color between the hands and the numerals. 


















This one was actually $23 but hey, that's close!


----------



## jack cambrian (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello all - new guy here. I wanted to show off my most recent purchase - a Casio Edifice EF-513D - which set me back exactly AU$20. I got it from a guy on Gumtree (kind of an Aussie Craig's List) who was asking for $30; I offered him $20, partly because I'm a cheap bastard, and partly because I was inspired by this thread! I was just looking for a cheap watch with at least 100M W.R. for an upcoming trip and I'm pretty happy with what I ended up with.


----------



## thelegacy (May 1, 2014)

HiramRanger said:


> All of these were $21 to $24. I could include three higher end Sotto dive watches I essentially got for $24 each when I returned a few watches to Precision Time that I was not happy with and they told me I could pick out three other Sottis of the same original retail value of $399 each.


What is the one on the brown flieger?


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

Just give all the names of the upper row! They look nice!


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Free


----------



## g3neral (Oct 2, 2014)

domadh said:


> As promised, here is my collection of $20 and under watches:
> 
> View attachment 1281616
> 
> ...


First of all, Hi!!! I've registered just to ask this (been reading for a long time though, it's nice to see people obsess about watches

I absolutely love the way this watch looks. Can anyone point me in a direction where I could find me a place to order it (been searching for 3 hours). Or possibly a similar one?

Furthermore, dunno should I ask this(?), is there a cheap-o hommage of Tag heuer link (I'm not asking for a replica).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all...

I am new here. I bought this seiko 7009 3040 two months a go from a friend for only Rp. 200,000 ( USD 1 = Rp. 12,150). So it less than usd 20 and I love it.





































Thanks,
Ludwig


----------



## jonbyrne (Apr 1, 2011)

This is my kind of affordable, I only have a couple of watches that where much over $20



Under repair!



Chinese special, paid much less than $10 a few years ago.



This came from a seller on here for around $15



eBay Specials



Given this on here









Fashion specials, I like the look of these and they came from high street retailer.



$2 chinese specialsandwiched between two nice vintages, I like all theese three,and they are my smallest watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well my latest one was a steel at £19.99 lol is my first digital one in about ten-twenty years that I bought for my self just getting back in to them so is a Casio world timer and is quite niffed it does lot of times at a push of the button so here it is


----------



## jonbyrne (Apr 1, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well my latest one was a steel at £19.99 lol is my first digital one in about ten-twenty years that I bought for my self just getting back in to them so is a Casio world timer and is quite niffed it does lot of times at a push of the button so here it is


No its mine!

oops thought I had attatched this


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, couldn't resist the style! 50s jukeboxes and Cadillacs with fins....or something.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

mardibum said:


> Free


You bought a Jeep?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonbyrne said:


> No its mine!
> 
> oops thought I had attatched this


? how do you set the bloody day on this thing the instruction books like an inch thick I got bored after the first page lol 

p.s and it looks better then my one to hmmm


----------



## jonbyrne (Apr 1, 2011)

I am little disappointed on how much mine has worn compared to my GShock which has had much more wear, but I do like the watch.

I will have to have a think, I have not changed the day since I got it, does it not work it out from the year? I cannot remember I will have a play.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonbyrne said:


> I am little disappointed on how much mine has worn compared to my GShock which has had much more wear, but I do like the watch.
> 
> I will have to have a think, I have not changed the day since I got it, does it not work it out from the year? I cannot remember I will have a play.


it was truly bizarre I changed the time and date and month when on to do the day.
then it started throwing out all the different would times at me and now I can't seem to find the one that let's me changed the day lol that's why I got it showing the city of london on it now lol


----------



## munstersg (Nov 15, 2014)

Both are less than $20. The citizen I got an old model and refurbished it, slap on a new strap and still less than $20.

My casio F-91W is less than $10 with a leather strap on still less than $20.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hmm maybe a few pics time all in the sub £20 quid  well I think that enough for now lol


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

jonbyrne said:


> View attachment 2082194


Any info on the one on the left?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

g3neral said:


> First of all, Hi!!! I've registered just to ask this (been reading for a long time though, it's nice to see people obsess about watches
> 
> I absolutely love the way this watch looks. Can anyone point me in a direction where I could find me a place to order it (been searching for 3 hours). Or possibly a similar one?
> 
> ...


hey sorry I think your comment must have got over looked if you are still around maybe look here 
http://www.amazon.com/Croton-CA301157ORBK-Stainless-Steel-Quartz/dp/B002CSYESM


----------



## jonbyrne (Apr 1, 2011)

CRetzloff said:


> Any info on the one on the left?


Not much I am afraid, I bought it in 2011 from eBay, it came as a set with 2 NATO straps, black and green in a gift box. If my memory is right the box was branded American Apparel but I can find nothing on the web now.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

$13 incl shipping. Love the quirky look.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Norsk Monster homage (the problem with the seiko is that it is an automatic) for 20$









Casio MTF001 for 19.5$


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here some of my pan hommages I got all for under £20  and a vossie why not indeed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I seem to have a few minute spare so how about a few more cheap and cheerfuls : ) three out the five was only £10 lol last of the mad spender me lol


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> Norsk Monster homage (the problem with the seiko is that it is an automatic) for 20$
> 
> View attachment 2101586


Where is the monster homage from? Any details ? Looks really cool


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

$11 incl shipping
A nice PAM homage for the money


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

-ix- said:


> $11 incl shipping
> A nice PAN homage for the money


if you like pan homage look on the bay for rebirth of cool he does some lovely one buy now of like £36 I think it is or on a bid you might get lucky I snag one of the four types he does for £13 not bad at all


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I got this in a $2 shop some time in the 1990s, I think for actually 2 australian pesos. I thought the KGB logo looked kinda cool, in some kind of ethical contrarian way.

While I don't wear it (sorry Hoonnu for the rule breach), I still have it, and it hasn't seized up yet. A few swirls, and it happily ticks away.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> I got this in a $2 shop some time in the 1990s, I think for actually 2 australian pesos. I thought the KGB logo looked kinda cool, in some kind of ethical contrarian way.
> 
> While I don't wear it (sorry Hoonnu for the rule breach), I still have it, and it hasn't seized up yet. A few swirls, and it happily ticks away.
> 
> ...


yeah I'm surprised there not been more Russian watches I mean a new vossie is like $45 including post and about £15-£20 get's you a good condition old one or a good frankestien lol which as long is sold as that and not original. I have not got a problem with how about some cheap Russian one's the first is my only Russian quartz lol  and a jump hour just because


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

£2 watch from car boot, £3 strap from ebay.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

53 pages and over a year later ... When I think of the fact that I started this thread on a dare in one of DocVails giveaways, I am amazed and totally thrilled that this thread is still rolling. Sometimes a bit more than other times, but that is in the nature of the beast. And it really goes to show that it is possible to be a watch enthusiast without breaking the bank. Lots and lots of ultraaffordable watches out there!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here you go!

norway-imports | eBay


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I'm surprised there not been more Russian watches I mean a new vossie is like $45 including post and about £15-£20 get's you a good condition old one or a good frankestien lol which as long is sold as that and not original. I have not got a problem with how about some cheap Russian one's the first is my only Russian quartz lol  and a jump hour just because


Are you saying mine, in post #526, is a Vostok? I've got no idea what it is. Thanks.
Where the heck do you find them for $US45 these days?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

£3 including postage China to UK, quartz, works fine.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> Are you saying mine, in post #526, is a Vostok? I've got no idea what it is. Thanks.
> Where the heck do you find them for $US45 these days?


 well the case is a big long russian word I can't spell lol but some of use call them vossie for short let me see if I can find the spelling the case looks like the komandirskie and the dial is a kgb one but the boys in the Russian forum will tell make and model if you ask them and look out for zenitar on the bay of chirstopcity as well think I have spelt that right 

will p.m a link to one that's like $48 I think it is


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

$7.10 on an ebay auction!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> 53 pages and over a year later ... When I think of the fact that I started this thread on a dare in one of DocVails giveaways, I am amazed and totally thrilled that this thread is still rolling.


It's even gained EPIC Thread status up in the Sticky section. Great thread, Henny.


----------



## 4real (Nov 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I seem to have a few minute spare so how about a few more cheap and cheerfuls : ) three out the five was only £10 lol last of the mad spender me lol


I like the first sterile watch, no brand name, just black dial, white hands.
What is it ? A sterile Parnis ?


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

$18 from Walmart, pre-WUS days. I wear it all the time! Is it cheating if I paid $30 for a new strap?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Casio F-84W my late dad bought me some 25yrs ago or so.
I bought a new one a couple of months ago on Amazon for around $15, then took the strap and module out and put them into my old case.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

mrsgarkenzie said:


> $18 from Walmart, pre-WUS days. I wear it all the time! Is it cheating if I paid $30 for a new strap?
> View attachment 2131682


Not cheating. I think we stopped counting straps quite a while back!


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Not cheating. I think we stopped counting straps quite a while back!


Whew!


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

$19.95 "Norway Watch" Sochi :-d Olympic


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

misc320 said:


> View attachment 2150474
> 
> $19.95 "Norway Watch" Sochi :-d Olympic


Very nice. Remember seeing these on the bay ages ago.
Where did you find it for 19.95?


----------



## rrmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

$1.00 for the watch, $15 for shipping.


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Very nice. Remember seeing these on the bay ages ago.
> Where did you find it for 19.95?


Here you go!

Loose bezel ones are $20. I also have the white version. For the price they are nice watches.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

What's the issue with the loose bezel? Looks great


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> What's the issue with the loose bezel? Looks great


The bezel has a little play in it. Not enough to actually "click" but enough you can move it a bit. I was going to remove the bezel to see if the spring needs to be tightened but for $20 it hasn't been a priority.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My mistake you were referring to the Olympics watch not the Dirskie.o| Not sure about the play in bezel.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered the black with white numerals, , £7.99 inc. postage.


----------



## MarktheStampede (Feb 23, 2014)

This -







And This - 








Both less than 15 dollars on Amazon!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I also ordered one in white and gold, £2.99 inc. postage.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Acquired-taste-'pvd finish', rattle-and-hum bracelet, some crazy stuff happening on the dial...

... but my new BadAce...










... is simply, well, err, BadAce. _Ungeheuer!_


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is it pronounced "Badass"?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £6.99 including postage. The hardest part was deciding between this and the black/gold version


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, it was actually $28 but close enough for me...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Found this on eBay the other day. Still waiting for it to arrive. I'm not in love with the strap color, but for $16.99 with free shipping, who cares? I've got plenty of other Weekender straps and 20mm Natos that I can put it on. (Actually, I think I'd like to put it on a brown leather strap if I can find something that's not too expensive.)


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> Got this today. Surprisingly good for $15 delivered:


Does this watch have a luminous dial?


----------



## ultrasuperninja (Dec 21, 2014)

mrphotoman said:


> Does this watch have a luminous dial?


No.

The hands are lumed but the dial is not.


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> ... but my new BadAce...


Do subdials actually work or are they for decoration only?


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

ultrasuperninja said:


> No.
> 
> The hands are lumed but the dial is not.


Thanks for the info.

Now does anyone know if the cjiaba diver has a luminous dial or is it also just the hands? I ordered one last night as well as a hmt sona.


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Speed King w/ Oysterflex bracelet, $0.50 from a Goodwill junk jewelry rack. Sometimes it actually happens.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## defoncateur_3k (Feb 19, 2014)

mrphotoman said:


> Now does anyone know if the cjiaba diver has a luminous dial or is it also just the hands? I ordered one last night as well as a hmt sona.


Hands only. You'll tell me how yours is. Mine arrived with the crown damaged, so they sent another one and it arrived with a flawed bezel.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

defoncateur_3k said:


> Hands only. You'll tell me how yours is. Mine arrived with the crown damaged, so they sent another one and it arrived with a flawed bezel.
> View attachment 2390993


That is nice to hear, lol. Hopefully mine is a good one, doesn't sound like the odds are good though. Do you know what size band it takes?


----------



## defoncateur_3k (Feb 19, 2014)

It's 20mm. I wanted to try a fat leather on it but I don't have one and I'm reluctant to buy a strap that would be more expensive than the watch. Natos aren't too good, the watch lugs are too high or too short, it's silly. Leather for a diver should be good, especially with the coca bezel.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

defoncateur_3k said:


> It's 20mm. I wanted to try a fat leather on it but I don't have one and I'm reluctant to buy a strap that would be more expensive than the watch. Natos aren't too good, the watch lugs are too high or too short, it's silly. Leather for a diver should be good, especially with the coca bezel.
> 
> View attachment 2391505


Thanks for all the info I appreciate it. How did the watch look/feel other than the issues you mentioned? I should have just got the casio diver for $38 lol. I will post up what I end up with, I assume it will take about a month to deliver it to the east cost.


----------



## defoncateur_3k (Feb 19, 2014)

It looks ok but feels cheap. I don't mind because I've been buying one watch of each kind (chrono, vintage hand wound, diver, digital, etc) and I had to pick a cheap diver. I do this to determine what I like. This one confirmed that divers should be nice, and that I really like coca bezels. The bracelet is horrible and hurts a bit, but the steel bracelet of the Casio A158 confirmed that bracelets can be nice too (had always thought it was too flashy/tacky for my taste).









All in all, for a 15€ automatic, I'm not too disappointed. :-D And I still haven't tried it on a leather!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Buzz224 said:


> Rolex Oyster Speed King w/ Oysterflex bracelet, $0.50 from a Goodwill junk jewelry rack. Sometimes it actually happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You are despicable.Congratulations I'm just jealous.it's actually Daffy Duck


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mrphotoman said:


> That is nice to hear, lol. Hopefully mine is a good one, doesn't sound like the odds are good though. Do you know what size band it takes?


Whatever you do do not dive into water with it.Just at your desk.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/22/70d7d6f349f21b5f007f147e97678fc3.jpg






I love the name.


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

James Haury said:


> You are despicable.Congratulations I'm just jealous.it's actually Daffy Duck











Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Buzz224,
That is the purchase of a lifetime. I would restore and then flip it.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

12,99 $ at local version of CostCo. 47 mm, quartz.


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Buzz224,
> That is the purchase of a lifetime. I would restore and then flip it.


I had it overhauled and gave it to my best friend, typically this is where many of my Rolex finds have gone to friends as gifts.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

You are a very good friend. My friends only give me beer, and only once in a while.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Buzz224 said:


> I had it overhauled and gave it to my best friend, typically this is where many of my Rolex finds have gone to friends as gifts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You found it yesterday and already had it refurbished and gave it to a friend? How did you find someone to repair it so quickly?


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

mrphotoman said:


> You found it yesterday and already had it refurbished and gave it to a friend? How did you find someone to repair it so quickly?


It turned up locally several years ago, didn't know there was a time limit on procurement vs posting.
My mistake, disregard, and I'll go back and delete the related posts if necessary.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

There is no statute of limitations :-D


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

$22 open box Amazon Warehouse damaged packaging. Should be here Wednesday.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Haurex Italy Men's 2P504URN Tremor Black Plastic Case Rubber Strap Date Watch


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Buzz224 said:


> It turned up locally several years ago, didn't know there was a time limit on procurement vs posting.
> My mistake, disregard, and I'll go back and delete the related posts if necessary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Lol I just assumed you had a friend at a watch shop or something.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

HiramRanger said:


> $22 open box Amazon Warehouse damaged packaging. Should be here Wednesday.
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Haurex Italy Men's 2P504URN Tremor Black Plastic Case Rubber Strap Date Watch


Wow that is a good deal.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

mrphotoman said:


> Wow that is a good deal.


We'll see, not getting my hopes up. Not my typical style. Could be a good beater.


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's one. $16 and worth every penny (and not a penny more). It's hilarious HMT: lumed by a fingerless blind man, with a face installed by someone with vertigo.

But it's blue, so blue, and clean as a whistle, and cool as hell.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Buzz224 said:


> Rolex Oyster Speed King w/ Oysterflex bracelet, $0.50 from a Goodwill junk jewelry rack. Sometimes it actually happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Pics, or it didn't happen! ;-)


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen! ;-)











Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Buzz224 said:


> View attachment 2413145
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Well, that has certainly been banged about a bit! But with a bit of spit and polish, it is probably a nice watch. The price was right, anyway.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Well, that has certainly been banged about a bit! But with a bit of spit and polish, it is probably a nice watch. The price was right, anyway.


Do you know your thread was nominated by Doc as one of the best threads of the year? I've never had a thread I started go past 4-5 pages. Ever.


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> Well, that has certainly been banged about a bit! But with a bit of spit and polish, it is probably a nice watch. The price was right, anyway.


I'll get it tidied up nice someday, thnx for responding!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Do you know your thread was nominated by Doc as one of the best threads of the year? I've never had a thread I started go past 4-5 pages. Ever.


Yes, I am aware of it. And proud, particularly since the thread was actually started in 2013. But that is well within in the rules, as stipulated by the Doc himself.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Yes, I am aware of it. And proud, particularly since the thread was actually started in 2013. But that is well within in the rules, as stipulated by the Doc himself.


...and if I recall correctly, this thread was initiated as one of docs challenges....


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> ...and if I recall correctly, this thread was initiated as one of docs challenges....


That might be very true. It would not have existed without that challenge, which also was about writing haiku poetry, free fall air-diving and a bunch of other fun stuff! ;-)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £11.99 including postage


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these, £11.99 including postage
> View attachment 2425761


I seen that one ebay, looks pretty nice. I noticed this one today listed on ebay for $16.32


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

$16-20 on ebay, cheap Ocean Planet knock-off, but mine is miracolously accurate (for el cheapo quartz), +1 sec/month. Looks great, but no lume and WR.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

Okapi001 said:


> $16-20 on ebay, cheap Ocean Planet knock-off, but mine is miracolously accurate (for el cheapo quartz), +1 sec/month. Looks great, but no lume and WR.
> View attachment 2428729


looks good, does the bezel rotate? any more pics?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

mrphotoman said:


> looks good, does the bezel rotate? any more pics?


It does - unidirectional, 60 clicks, not very precise, though. Inside is Miyota 2115 (at least $5 retail). And the rally strap with orange stitching is quite good, faux leather probably, but nevertheless something you would have to pay at least $10 on ebay.


----------



## defoncateur_3k (Feb 19, 2014)

Coca diver on a rubber; I like the looks much better than the bracelet, but I still advise against the watch. I didn't know modern rubbers were than soft!









(How do you add a picture and have the foum scale it to size itself? I can insert but I see no options.)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

defoncateur_3k said:


> Coca diver on a rubber; I like the looks much better than the bracelet, but I still advise against the watch. I didn't know modern rubbers were than soft!
> 
> View attachment 2429657
> 
> ...


That is a good question. I don't see any option to do that either. I have found that Tapatalk sizes pics automatically. When I have used a camera, I have resized the pics to between 600 and 900 pixels wide. Any wider, and they will go off most people's screens. Or they will only see macro's of armhair, which could put you off your food, if not watches ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

If you are on Android these photo editor apps have a size adjuster. Maybe Windows has these apps too?


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

disregard.


----------



## Mirror_Image (Mar 27, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these, £11.99 including postage
> View attachment 2425761


Nice one


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these Bauhaus style watches, £2.38 inc. postage!


----------



## scimitar (Feb 6, 2012)

My new eBay score for $12 shipped. HMT "Janata". Wanted a cheap dressy watch and this fits the bill really well.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mrphotoman said:


> looks good, does the bezel rotate? any more pics?


My Orkina P.O homage has lume on the hands .Better no lume at all than lume on the indices only though.I have a few like that.


----------



## PGILL (Dec 12, 2014)

scimitar said:


> My new eBay score for $12 shipped. HMT "Janata". Wanted a cheap dressy watch and this fits the bill really well.


I have a few janatas on the way !! How do you like yours so far ? If you don't mind sharing which ebay seller ? Yours looks in great shape for $12 ! Good buy


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I got this for my wife because she liked the looks of it. Have no idea what the brand is. $1.57 off eBay with free shipping - from China. Not sure how they're making that business model work ...


----------



## omega360 (Nov 3, 2014)

Where do you get you wostok?


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

$10.50 shipped and it keeps great time, love it!

Cell phone pics


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## scimitar (Feb 6, 2012)

PGILL said:


> I have a few janatas on the way !! How do you like yours so far ? If you don't mind sharing which ebay seller ? Yours looks in great shape for $12 ! Good buy


Love it so far. Didn't know how to wind it but figured that out with some Googling. The fit and finish is great. I'm even happy with the cheap strap for now.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these Bauhaus style watches, £2.38 inc. postage!
> 
> View attachment 2473498


I have noticed these, and you're right, they do have a Bauhaus-vibe. Makes you wonder how any brand name has the courage to launch a watch with a simple dial. From a quite short distance, you cannot really tell whether it is a watch costing several hundred dollars or just below 3. I have one called "Baishuns", which is very similar. Also the price-tag. I slapped a Nato on it, and hey presto! You had to get very close to tell if I was wearing a "Daniel Wellington" or not.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got this for my wife because she liked the looks of it. Have no idea what the brand is. $1.57 off eBay with free shipping - from China. Not sure how they're making that business model work ...
> 
> View attachment 2527090


I have wondered about the same thing. Maybe they are hoping for repeat customers?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

solchitlins said:


>


You're a card. You should be dealt (with)! ;-)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> I have noticed these, and you're right, they do have a Bauhaus-vibe. Makes you wonder how any brand name has the courage to launch a watch with a simple dial. From a quite short distance, you cannot really tell whether it is a watch costing several hundred dollars or just below 3. I have one called "Baishuns", which is very similar. Also the price-tag. I slapped a Nato on it, and hey presto! You had to get very close to tell if I was wearing a "Daniel Wellington" or not.


Yes, it's a shame they don't have thinner hands though, and over the production of a few hundred thousand it would save them a nice chunk of material cost.
I think there may be a similar version branded Bei Nuo?
Do you have a photo of yours?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, it's a shame they don't have thinner hands though, and over the production of a few hundred thousand it would save them a nice chunk of material cost.
> I think there may be a similar version branded Bei Nuo?
> Do you have a photo of yours?


Yes, or I made a couple in a jiffy. Mine is ultrathin, which makes it look less like a Bauhaus watch, I guess. I notice today, that the "gold"-plate is disintegrating a bit. Almost looks as if the watch is a bit rusty. ;-) But why not? People seem to be very happy for their brass and bronze watches to change colour, so why not my Baishuns. It is on a suede strap today:








It has quite thin hands, as you can see. The manufacturers got that saving in. I quite like the guilloched dial. I am not so happy with the little bit of black crud just before the number "VI". Possibly a mosquite committed suicide there? A well, what does one expect for a couple of dollars?

Another photo, in profile, so that you can see how ultrathin it is:








I do wear this watch from time to time. I change the strap when in that mood. I have even put a new battery in it.  So, although very cheap, not a use-and-throw-away one.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It seems great for the price, the thiness and the dial pattern. Can you take the movement out to get the black stuff off?


----------



## RocketRob (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All, I'm brand new to the forum after being a lurker for a couple of months! Seems like a sub £20/$20 is a great place to start for me! So this is what I'm wearing today for £10.99 inc p&p 

(Phone quality)









I will add other photos as and when I am available!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like a good buy! What is that brand name?


----------



## RocketRob (Jan 15, 2015)

Its Pacifistor - from what I can gather they are part of Infantry co. I saw it on Amazon and decided to take the plunge, the first I received had a sticky mechanism, I complained and they sent a working one, so far off one winding its got 36+ hours and keeps time fairly well! I've also got a w/m friend who is fixing the other one for free! So soon I'll have two ;-)

Edit - This is what I have on today currently its a Jaragar I picked up from the bay.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> It seems great for the price, the thiness and the dial pattern. Can you take the movement out to get the black stuff off?


I might try that some time, although the combination of me, watchtools and watch in hand is almost always a disaster, unless it is about the very simplest of operations, like changing a battery. Even that I have made an occasional bad job of, and have had to have a watchmaker tidy up after me. He charged me for the service, and was none too pleased at my handiwork. ;-)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

RocketRob said:


> Hi All, I'm brand new to the forum after being a lurker for a couple of months! Seems like a sub £20/$20 is a great place to start for me! So this is what I'm wearing today for £10.99 inc p&p
> 
> (Phone quality)
> 
> ...


I agree, it is a great place to start. Myself, I went a bit overboard, bought too many of the ultracheaps, many of which never get any wristtime. In retrospect, I could have wished that I had not bought quite so many ultracheap watches, but perhaps one or two quality affordables instead of the 40-60 pieces currently residing in a plastic bag in the back of the closet. That being said, many of the watches that I still wear and love, are also ultraaffordables. I was just a bit tardy in developing any kind of discriminative taste. Oh, well, it is the story of my life, and some of it was fun, while it lasted.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

omega360 said:


> Where do you get you wostok?


I have bought a Wostok from an ebay seller, it was more than 20 dollars, though. And 1970 vintage.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got this for my wife because she liked the looks of it. Have no idea what the brand is. $1.57 off eBay with free shipping - from China. Not sure how they're making that business model work ...
> 
> View attachment 2527090


I ordered 10 of these for my brothers kids (he has 4 girls)

when they arrived, my wife stole 4 of them, each in different color. they work without problems.


----------



## RocketRob (Jan 15, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> I agree, it is a great place to start. Myself, I went a bit overboard, bought too many of the ultracheaps, many of which never get any wristtime.


I am going in with the mindset that mostly these are fashion watches, so I don't expect them to last years! But hey every so often you may get lucky and one lasts for ages, if I like the style and its <£20 I will probably give it a go! My first purchase (not a gift) I'm hoping will be the Sea-Gull 1963 maybe after I've sorted out the house we're buying!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> I might try that some time, although the combination of me, watchtools and watch in hand is almost always a disaster, unless it is about the very simplest of operations, like changing a battery. Even that I have made an occasional bad job of, and have had to have a watchmaker tidy up after me. He charged me for the service, and was none too pleased at my handiwork. ;-)


I wonder if in some of these mega cheap watches they have some internal parts with permanent rivets instead of screws, as they would be cheaper to buy a new one than repair?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I wonder if in some of these mega cheap watches they have some internal parts with permanent rivets instead of screws, as they would be cheaper to buy a new one than repair?


I only take less affordable watches to the watchmaker, after having made botched jobs. If an ultra affordable dies, it stays dead. You hardly get any work out of anyone here for 20 bucks. About 5 minutes of a watch maker's time, probably. So I cannot really answer your question, but it would be a good idea with permanent rivets, I imagine.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think I'll make it through the day without picking up this one at Overstock. Half the price I'm seeing everywhere else.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't think I'll make it through the day without picking up this one at Overstock. Half the price I'm seeing everywhere else.


That's sharp.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Alrighty here are all of my sub $20 purchases:


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

$18 incl shipping. (+ $4 strap though). I know it's been shown before by someone else, but I think it deserves some air time.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

15cad shipped...On the right... It's a fairly decent looking "refurb" on the dial with better lume than my edifice. Hate the hour hand they used though. Frig it's tiny though.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

FMD AW021 ana-digital. With a list price of $12.88 at Walmart, it cost me $14.04 including local taxes and the ten-cent nylon Ebay strap with which I replaced its truly awful plastic band.









It feels a bit flimsy here and there (e.g., it has the lightest springbars I've ever seen), the plastic strap it comes on is truly abysmal, the seconds hand doesn't quite line up to the indices, the lume is weak and pointless (hour and minute hand only), and the plastic crystal is a scratch magnet, but all in all, this seems to be a very useful beater at this price.

Features:


Uniderectional ratcheting rotating bezel, a rare and welcome feature in this price range, where bezels are usually fake or bidirectional, and ratchets are uncommon
50 m claimed water resistance (so far I've only tested to about 40 cm)
Digital stopwatch with 1/100 second precision (far finer than the 1/5 second or so that my fingers can actually use) and the usual split feature
Alarm
12- or 24-hour options for digital time
Optional hour chime (not that I ever use these)
Seconds hand (absent from many ana-digitals, even expensive ones)
Day/Date
Light for the digital display

Like many inexpensive anadigitals, the digital and analog displays are not slaved and appear in fact to be driven by separate parallel quartz references (also common among budget anadigitals), so that the times displayed by the two will gradually diverge. While this is a weakness, it also makes tracking two timezones quite easy, even the half-hour zones like IST (in which more than 1.2 billion of our fellows live).

Size is a bit chunky. It's one of those cases which has too much going on to give a clean measurement, but here's what I came up with:


50 mm side to side including crown
47.1 mm across diagonally-opposed buttons
44.5 mm across case from opposite sides of the same buttons
Bezel extremities vary from 41.6 mm to 43.5 mm
50.9 mm lug-to-lug extreme
46.5 mm springbar center to springbar center
22 mm lug width
It is quite light, 51 g complete with the horrid plastic band and 32 g for the head alone.

FMD is evidently a low-end Fossil brand (their business address is the same building, at least), so I'm optimistic that the overall build quality will prove adequate.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> FMD AW021 ana-digital. With a list price of $12.88 at Walmart, it cost me $14.04 including local taxes and the ten-cent nylon Ebay strap with which I replaced its truly awful plastic band.
> 
> View attachment 2701298
> 
> ...


While this is not a watch that I would buy for myself, it does seem to be good value for money. More functions than I would know how to deal with.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

-ix- said:


> $18 incl shipping. (+ $4 strap though). I know it's been shown before by someone else, but I think it deserves some air time.


Looks very smart on that strap!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £3.50 including postage:


----------



## Tighthands (Jan 16, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these, £3.50 including postage:


What a steal! Awesome Panerai lookalike.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Tighthands said:


> What a steal! Awesome Panerai lookalike.


Please post the link to this Panerai homage?


----------



## jeffreymak (Nov 29, 2014)

IMGP0974a by tootal2, on Flickr


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these, £3.50 including postage:
> View attachment 2724153


Well, it looks the part in the picture. And at that price, you cannot really go much wrong.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The link is Mens Military Sport Date Watch PU Leather Band Quartz Anolog Wristwatches Black | eBay they are out of stock now but i'm sure they'll get more.


----------



## omega360 (Nov 3, 2014)

Where did you get this for 3,50$????

I want one


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

omega360 said:


> Where did you get this for 3,50$????
> 
> I want one


Follow the link in the post just above yours. Current price is £1.00


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Follow the link in the post just above yours. Current price is £1.00


Hmm. Looks more like the seller may be gaming Ebay searches on price w/shipping by bundling a £1.00 watch into the same ad. When they return to stock, my guess is the price of the PAM-clone will be £3.50, same as before. The listing of a cheaper item in the same ad is one of many things that's making Ebay less useful. It's also usually a sign that another vendor has the same item for something in between the two prices that a multi-item ad like this has.

That said, even £3.50 is very, very inexpensive.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It was two watch types on the same listing £1-£3.50, choose which from a dropdown menu. They had 13 of the homages, last one when I spotted the listing.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Glitch


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

£3.63 inc postage. I had a Casio years ago but not now, so this is just a bit of entertainment.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Aparently JLC Deepsea alarms canbe had for less than $20 now:

Man Finds Original LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm At Phoenix Goodwill Store For $5.99, Sells It For $35,000 (Plus An Omega Speedmaster!) - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

Bought a bunch of 80' s digitals for 7 EUR at a flea market...could only save this one


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

-ix- said:


> $18 incl shipping. (+ $4 strap though). I know it's been shown before by someone else, but I think it deserves some air time.


I almost bought one of those, but changed my mind. How do you like it?


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just received a Pulsar 4000 Solar Diver I spent $20 for. Should make a good beater.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I almost bought one of those, but changed my mind. How do you like it?


I like to wear it for fun once in a while. As you can see, I've added a playful touch with an orange nato strap (though thinking of replacing it with an black+orange, a bit too much color for my regular outfit.  )

The watch actually has a really nice weighty feel, but there's no doubt that it's plated, which I think is a give away that it's a cheap watch. Otherwise it's nicely finished, with nice and sharp details on the watch face. The included strap is somewhat strange with the punched out holes, but I've always liked POs on natos anyway so no big deal for me. It's keeping good time, as most quartz watches in my experience.

All in all a very fun watch for the price. Not the best in the price range, but for what it's trying to be, a joyful addition to any collection.


----------



## John_Rowe (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

John_Rowe said:


>


Whats the wr on the Infantry Sub homage?


----------



## John_Rowe (Sep 27, 2014)

30m, just don't get it wet. 
Haha, $9 watch.


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

shipped £4.00 ebay


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

John_Rowe said:


> 30m, just don't get it wet.
> Haha, $9 watch.


Nested questions:

Does the bezel rotate? If so, does it click or rotate freely? If it clicks, is it unidirectional, or will it rotate both ways? If it's unidirectional, does it rotate in the conventional counter-clockwise direction?


----------



## John_Rowe (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes it turns unidirectional, counterclockwise. It's 60 clicks for 1 full rotation.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

John_Rowe said:


> Yes it turns unidirectional, counterclockwise. It's 60 clicks for 1 full rotation.


Good info. Thanks!


----------



## Premy-sl N. (Dec 27, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Alrighty here are all of my sub $20 purchases:


Very beautiful watch. What is the brand? Ebay purchase?


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

Premy-sl N. said:


> Very beautiful watch. What is the brand? Ebay purchase?


It's a Vostok Komandirskie, but I think this particular one could be a Generalskie.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

It's a Vostok Kommandirskie. I forget the exact name but it is the one for Border Guards.

And believe it or not, yard sale find not ebay.


EDIT: I looked it up. It is a Vostok Pogranichnie.


----------



## Nifelheim (Dec 24, 2014)

jonbyrne said:


> This is my kind of affordable, I only have a couple of watches that where much over $20
> 
> View attachment 2082194
> 
> ...


Are there any markings on the left watch? I really, really like it but I need something to look for if I am to try and find a deal on one.


----------



## Pym (Jul 18, 2013)

Casio bought in 1982 - still running!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of the for £2.99, my first fine mesh band watch.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Nifelheim said:


> Are there any markings on the left watch? I really, really like it but I need something to look for if I am to try and find a deal on one.


I'd love to know that as well!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

barto said:


> Bought a bunch of 80' s digitals for 7 EUR at a flea market...could only save this one


 I have been trying to get an 80's digital to put on a fleiger but they all end up dead when I put a battery in. I finally just bought a CASIO digital. Glad you had better luck.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pity your name isn't Kevin...



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 2811778
> 
> 
> I ordered one of the for £2.99, my first fine mesh band watch.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

$12 Beater Seiko watch, had a decent but worn metal band so I put a $8 Russian Mil band on it, POOF $20 watch that runs great.


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

James Haury said:


> I have been trying to get an 80's digital to put on a fleiger but they all end up dead when I put a battery in. I finally just bought a CASIO digital. Glad you had better luck.


PM with your address and it is yours


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Just scored the craziest deal. $10 each. Some obvious signs of use by previous owner, but hey, I don't have to worry about that first mark.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice! I'm kinda jealous


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent purchase! Welcome to the EF-503 club. The blue dial version with orange hands is rare.


----------



## Tighthands (Jan 16, 2015)

Rare or not I don't know. But the two watches look pretty.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these, £3.50 including postage:
> View attachment 2724153


Mine arrived today, marked Curren, looking at the first listing photo I can see where they blacked out the name. Don't know why, I thought a named brand would sell better.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

If I weren't saving every penny I can right now to buy a grail, I would offer to buy one of those.


-ix- said:


> Just scored the craziest deal. $10 each. Some obvious signs of use by previous owner, but hey, I don't have to worry about that first mark.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 2082826
> 
> 
> I ordered one of these, couldn't resist the style! 50s jukeboxes and Cadillacs with fins....or something.


I put a lemon strap on it yesterday. (Silicon rubber)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Cheating, but I have this on the way off eBay for $24.95 delivered.

Infantry Men's Digital Alarm Army Sport Quartz Watch Stainless Steel, Waterproof All-Black


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Speaking of Infantry, I just got this in the mail. $12 incl shipping. As always with Infantry/Pacifistor, a nice and somewhat funky look for the price.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

A little over 20USD this is the best watch in terms of a good return on your investment: the Casio MTP-1314L










It was already reviewed here at WuS: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/casio-mtp-1314d-7av-review-simon-kite-man-867250.html

You can buy it from here: Casio MTP-1314L-7AV Men's White Face Brown Leather Band with Date Disp - Great Watches

Use coupon *greatwatches *for extra discount! Mine is on my way!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Lusitanv said:


> A little over 20USD this is the best watch in terms of a good return on your investment: the Casio MTP-1314L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been eying that one, but it seems a bit too big for my taste. Otherwise, a great deal!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £1.86 inc. postage. A little bit of vintage Hamilton style.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

ops


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

-ix- said:


> I've been eying that one, but it seems a bit too big for my taste. Otherwise, a great deal!


Bare in mind that its around 40mm (excluding crown) not 44 or 45mm - I have seen these measurements but they are not real.

Its a very versatile watch, I like the dial pattern and I will be using it exclusively with natos: leather and nylon. 

Perfect spring/summer casual watch that I can wear everywhere and I don't even have to think about protecting it...


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Lusitanv said:


> Bare in mind that its around 40mm (excluding crown) not 44 or 45mm - I have seen these measurements but they are not real.
> 
> Its a very versatile watch, I like the dial pattern and I will be using it exclusively with natos: leather and nylon.
> 
> Perfect spring/summer casual watch that I can wear everywhere and I don't even have to think about protecting it...


Oh, really? I had no idea! Thought it looked big in the review thread you referred to.

Suddenly it pops up on my wish list again. I'm actually in the market for a bit chunky (i.e. not dressy), white watch. This definitely fits the bill, that's for sure!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Lusitanv said:


> A little over 20USD this is the best watch in terms of a good return on your investment: the Casio MTP-1314L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casio's inexpensive line is definitely up there, when you're talking best bang for your buck!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

-ix- said:


> Oh, really? I had no idea! Thought it looked big in the review thread you referred to.
> 
> Suddenly it pops up on my wish list again. I'm actually in the market for a bit chunky (i.e. not dressy), white watch. This definitely fits the bill, that's for sure!


Hey  Don't mind an extra 1 or 2mm it will look great on your wrist! If you live in US use the Ebay store from the same seller: Casio Men&apos;s Classic Analog Leather Band Watch MTP1314L 7A Brand New with Date | eBay

24USD with shipping included, what could be better?!


----------



## ManuelTP (Nov 1, 2014)

Got this today.


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's my recent acquisition. My 20+ year old Tag Heuer 1000 dive took its final breath recently. Local Jeweler says it needs a new movement. So,.....While I was thinking about whether I want to repair it or not,....I bought this Chinese made "Wiede" Chronograph. I like the overall easy to read Submariner look with a rotating bezel, and what I really like is the hidden LED Chrono modes. I can call up the time, date, or day of the week, and set an alarm with the 4 chrono buttons. My biggest complaint is the super shiny finish. I would prefer a brushed finish,.....however, I have received some compliments on this watch,.......which I NEVER did on my Tag. Total outlay was under $14 from ebay China vendor.

BC in Austin


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

Coming in at 19 bucks i think this qualifies. Got it off ebay as a refurbed HMT Pilot. Took nearly 6 weeks to get from India to Australia but arrived very well packaged. The case, back and crystal look brand new.



The dial is out of alignment by a couple degrees but nothing major. It seems to run fast by about 30secs a day but as this will just get occassional wear that's not a problem either.



It came with 2 black leather straps, neither of which i really dug, so swapped them for a 'patriot' nato. Reckon it looks pretty sharp!


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Last night I bought this Aqua Terra look alike. I guess it's a crappy watch but I just couldn't resist it since it was $ 1.00!!! Interesting thing is that only a couple hours after my purchase, the seller raised the price to $11.68. Still a silly price tag, but maybe the first price was just promotional and it won't be that crappy watch after all. I'll post a review when it arrives.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have seen an Eyki that looks the same apart from the same.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

Just received this in the mail today. Not bad for $19.91 including shipping


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

$1 shipped... It's actually not that bad.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

£16 new.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

aaronmd said:


> $1 shipped... It's actually not that bad.


Interesting! Where did you get it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

5 €


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Almost the same.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it available online somewhere? Looks better than the average "Orkina" or "Soki"



starman69 said:


> View attachment 3134410
> 
> View attachment 3134418
> 
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm interested in this military watch too!


----------



## Codwatches (Oct 10, 2014)

Gets more attention from people than my Steinharts and Hamiliton.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

OK, I think it's the "US Infantry" from the Military Watches Magazine collection by Eaglemoss, too bad it's out of stock, some in eBay but not 5 euros...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

$10 on eBay with its original box, manual and warranty card....nobody else even bid on it. I put the nice band on it and it works like a champ.


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

And I was so pleased with this late-mechanical Timex The crystal really needs some attention, but it runs strong and keeps time. I'm calling it on-topic in this thread because it was one of 25 I got in a lot for $30, and five of them were strong runners. I put it on this Zulu strap, and the look is growing on me.


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd been looking at this Casio on Amazon at $62. A couple days later I notice an ad for that watch priced at $23.79 on Amazon! I go to have a look and notice that if I apply for their store credit card,.... I get another $10 off. Topped it off by adding a book so now I got free shipping for both. Final cost of the watch was $13.79. Plus a few dollars tax for a total of $15.75 delivered!!







l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

A couple of my very affordable ones with different very affordable shoes...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

$12 with free shipping and I had the band.......








$16 and I added the band...








And the best for last, $19 with a nice bracelet but I like Russian Military ones better.








Last week was a good one for me on eBay. One can really score on quartz units if you look hard enough.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

(Seems as appropriate here as in the "Heads Up! I Saw A Bargain" thread ...)

At least for the moment, right now at Kohl's you can get this sporty U.S. Polo Association watch for $12.07 with tax plus free shipping:

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-15...m=2&siteID=lw9MynSeamY-V0Wzo035NZi6uyiLapQoWQ

Stack the following coupon codes at checkout:

MENSTYLE10
SHOWERS30
MVCMARCH


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

bcolins said:


> I'd been looking at this Casio on Amazon at $62. A couple days later I notice an ad for that watch priced at $23.79 on Amazon! I go to have a look and notice that if I apply for their store credit card,.... I get another $10 off. Topped it off by adding a book so now I got free shipping for both. Final cost of the watch was $13.79. Plus a few dollars tax for a total of $15.75 delivered!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible buy right there. I got mine used for a little more than that and love it. Was my everyday watch for months while I tried to determine the direction of my watch rotation.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Won these two on Ebay. I really wanted the Slim, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to bid on both so I'd end up with at least one of them.

Both are in very nice, wearable and running condition.

Ended up paying $14 for this one....


And $12 for this one.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

aaronmd said:


> $1 shipped... It's actually not that bad.


A bit of elbow grease and voila


----------



## AnthonyUK (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All.
I've just started looking at watches more closely especially Chinese mechanicals.
I don't have much at the moment but bought this at a car boot for £10.
It is working but I have removed the battery for storage.
I guess it very much a product of its time.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

aaronmd said:


> A bit of elbow grease and voila


Hi, same watch here.

How did you remove the logos? Alcohol or something?

Thanks!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Picked up a couple ultra-affordables recently.

Casio World Time. $15 from Amazon.








Found this Armitron at Burlington Coat Factory. There really wasn't much of a selection on their shelves (mostly fashion watches), but for $10, I figured this one was worth picking up. The negative display can be kind of hard to read in dim lighting, but it's got 100m WR rating, so it might make a good beach watch this summer.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Lusitanv said:


> Hi, same watch here.
> 
> How did you remove the logos? Alcohol or something?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, please share how you got the letters away


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £11.99, dark blue according to the listing. The white version looks amazing but as i've already bought three white Bauhauses i'm going for blue this time.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 3433922
> 
> 
> I ordered one of these, £11.99, dark blue according to the listing. The white version looks amazing but as i've already bought three white Bauhauses i'm going for blue this time.


Congrats! From where did you order it?

Thanks


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Glitch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks 
It was from ebay UK. Seller "tellthetimeuk".


----------



## Cakes (Mar 7, 2015)

£10 delivered!


----------



## placeboroy (Jan 6, 2015)

15 USD delivered from dx.com to Mx, couldn't be more satisfied, great quality!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks
> It was from ebay UK. Seller "tellthetimeuk".


Unfortunately only blue is available... Where can I find the white dial one?

Thanks


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had to search my history for this, from a different seller. When I just looked they had none currently though.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

placeboroy said:


> View attachment 3451946
> View attachment 3451970
> 
> 
> 15 USD delivered from dx.com to Mx, couldn't be more satisfied, great quality!


Care to share the seller and or details. I like it. How much play does the quartz movement have?


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

6.39 soki watch + 3.75 strap (usd). Not bad. Loosing about 5 seconds a week.


----------



## placeboroy (Jan 6, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Care to share the seller and or details. I like it. How much play does the quartz movement have?


Hi, look for naviforce in dx.com, the tic-tac is a little bit noticeable at night :S, but im a little bit deaf so no much problemas 

Enviado desde mi XT1063 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## placeboroy (Jan 6, 2015)

vladg said:


> 6.39 soki watch + 3.75 strap (usd). Not bad. Loosing about 5 seconds a week.


Bro, really like that combo, mind to share where you got them?

Enviado desde mi XT1063 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cakes (Mar 7, 2015)

Another £10 buy


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I got on eBay a few weeks ago....the guy took two terrible pics and the band link that connects to the spring bar was bent a bit. I bid $15.50 and nobody else was interested......there are so many nice buys out there on quartz so I took a chance. Its a really nice watch with a solid link bracelet in almost perfect condition. 133grams. I put a NATO on it till I got the band cleaned up and fixed. Just the other day I found another one in awesome shape and picked it up for $22.50 just to have a spare. Mine is a A4 2004 but even though I think its out of production, it is still sold new.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> I got on eBay a few weeks ago....the guy took two terrible pics and the band link that connects to the spring bar was bent a bit. I bid $15.50 and nobody else was interested......there are so many nice buys out there on quartz so I took a chance. Its a really nice watch with a solid link bracelet in almost perfect condition. 133grams. I put a NATO on it till I got the band cleaned up and fixed. Just the other day I found another one in awesome shape and picked it up for $22.50 just to have a spare. Mine is a A4 2004 but even though I think its out of production, it is still sold new.
> 
> View attachment 3466562
> View attachment 3466570


Bodyblue, let me know when it arrives. You bought mine.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

placeboroy said:


> Bro, really like that combo, mind to share where you got them?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1063 mediante Tapatalk


Sure, not a secret at all. Got both of it from ali express. See my order list below.




Hope it will help or seng me PM.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Mine says Hi


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Picked this up at a thrift sale for $5 and wore it a little over the weekend, but too small and too gold for me to wear it much.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Got it off of eBay with no band. Armitrons from a few years ago are kind of sleepers. The Durasteel line used SS cases and backs and they still use good Myota movements that are cased in the US. Even some of the older non Durasteel branded ones have SS cases and you can really pick them up cheap. This one is on the Russian Mil band I got today. I think it looks better in the dark brown colored band.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

aaronmd said:


> A bit of elbow grease and voila


Please share with us what have you done to erase logo...

Thanks!


----------



## Fahsha (Mar 19, 2015)

Man, that is soooo nice.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I should mention that this watch had various imperfections, turns out the one in the picture is the actual watch I got. You can easily see how the stitching in the strap has come loose and by enlarging it you can see stuff on the dial, like next to the 12 a light mark, a black mark between 8&9, there were quite a few others that can't be seen in the picture because of the resolution. So I sent it back for a refund.

Quite different from my Kevin brand bauhaus which is one of my favourite watches, probably worn it more than my Rodina (which I also love).

The square WoMaGe art deco watch is great - at least the watch body. The strap was a cheap plastic VERY shiney thing but I had a spare strap already so I sorted that out straight away. (22mm width if you are buying one and want to get a strap before the watch arrives)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 3433922
> 
> 
> I ordered one of these, £11.99, dark blue according to the listing. The white version looks amazing but as i've already bought three white Bauhauses i'm going for blue this time.


I was trying to quote this, didn't happen for some reason.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I was trying to quote this, didn't happen for some reason.


Please show us that Kevin watch


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is it. Hamilton also used the name Kevin for one of their watches many years ago.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 3515610
> 
> 
> This is it. Hamilton also used the name Kevin for one of their watches many years ago.


Very nice indeed. How do you find it compared with the rodina? 
Thanks


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Difficult to say anything really insightful both are nice, the Kevin is my first watch with a milanaise band so that's a part of its appeal. No mechanical movement, but then I only have to set it twice a year when the clocks go forward or back.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Difficult to say anything really insightful both are nice, the Kevin is my first watch with a milanaise band so that's a part of its appeal. No mechanical movement, but then I only have to set it twice a year when the clocks go forward or back.


What about build quality, weight and size?

Already found one at the bay ; will press the button for sure


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The build quality of the Kevin for £2.99 is excellent! And very good anyway irrelevant to the price. The diameter is about 0.5 less than the Rodina. The Rodina is very very slightly heavier but you need scales rather than feel to know this.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> The build quality of the Kevin for £2.99 is excellent! And very good anyway irrelevant to the price. The diameter is about 0.5 less than the Rodina. The Rodina is very very slightly heavier but you need scales rather than feel to know this.


Thanks! That's what I wanted to know ;-)

I always try to opt for 20 usd or less if they are worth it hihi


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello 

Before you ask, I messed the dial by trying to remove the lettering with regular alchool. I had to use my wife's black eyeliner to cover the "polished result" to a matte black on the dial...

With this leather nato... turned out great, barely noticing the dial smudges 

[EDIT] the smudges can be seen on the photo because of the direct flash light, however during the day or regular lamps no issues at all.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Lusitanv,

Seeing your success made me want to try to do the same on my watch. The watch was so cheap that I was not worried to try, even if I eventually could mess up (what I have managed to do). Having no previous experience, this $10 watch could teach me some things.

And this being the thread I posted first on this forum, and being the cause of lots of bad (good) ideas, decided to share the step by step

Sorry for the amount of pictures, and if this is the wrong thread, please feel free to instruct me how to move the post to the proper place.

It all started with a regular plain Curren watch, with the ugly red C and the "Leisure Series" on dial.









Started taking off the strap









And protecting the back with tape where I would press the blade to open the case









Removed the stem









And the spacer









Tried very carefully to erase the logo with isopropyl alcohol









But the paint was too thin on this dial. As soon as the red C started to go away, so did the dial color









Seeing that there was no coming back from that, decided to remove the hands and split the sandwiched dial with dental floss









With the outer dial away from the movement, took some acetone to remove all the paint









I even though on leaving that way, but tried the hands and that was a no-match
Played with some colors on computer and decided to give white a chance
Got to the stairway of my apartment and set up a small area to paint the dial
















As I waited the paint to dry, decided to check on the lume of the back dial. 
First, comparing against a Parnis.















After, against a Casio Edifice















That's a pretty lame lume, for sure. If I had the tools, would re-lume this dial. 
Anyway, as that was not an option, back to mount everything and check the result

First, time to check the painted dial against the other colors I was thinking about








Dial on top of the back dial








Almost lost all my hair putting the hands back. No previous experience on that also, way harder than I thought
Checking hands spacing









Cleaned the case, dropped the movement with dial and hands, inserted stem and spacer in position









That's how it looked like in the end









24mm straps options. Some are the ones I use on that Parnis when it's not on the leather zulu









Trying them on the watch:



























The black rubber one looks flat on this picture, but has some channels. Anyway, I was between that one and the original strap:
















Or
















Decided on the black one









So, if you allow me to keep the trend and post a picture inspired on the Lusitanv one, 3rd in a row:


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

AlexCristiano said:


> Lusitanv,
> 
> Seeing your success made me want to try to do the same on my watch. The watch was so cheap that I was not worried to try, even if I eventually could mess up (what I have managed to do). Having no previous experience, this $10 watch could teach me some things.
> 
> ...


Excellent work my friend.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

It's so bad.



The only redeeming quality. Barely.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I like this watch! Links? Brand? (nevermind! - http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Mili...r_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1428140334&sr=1-2)


Gryffindor said:


> It's so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> The only redeeming quality. Barely.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a jump hour style watch, £3.59 inc. postage. (The picture looks like the hour rotates rather than jump, but I don't mind at this price).


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Lusitanv said:


> A little over 20USD this is the best watch in terms of a good return on your investment: the Casio MTP-1314L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch with the right strap looks perfect! :


----------



## Wilmi (Oct 13, 2014)

I put my Curren PAM homage in line with the others. Removed the second hand for a more original look. About 7-8$ with shipping including a 24mm black leather strap!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Lusitanv said:


> This watch with the right strap looks perfect! :
> 
> View attachment 3560586


Wow, looks great! Where did you buy that strap? I fear it's more expensive than the watch?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok got three in the mail today....I have been on an Armitron kick recently; in the last month I bought a Durasteel Diver and a Analog-digi chrono (NOS) that I am keeping, two more Divers NOS (not here yet) and these two. The gold one is not a Durasteel so it has a base case but if it has been on somebody's arm, I sure cant tell. Cost, $3.44 The other one as been lightly used and is all steel with the same Myota movement as my other digi-chrono. Cost $5.28. The band is only ok but the watch itself is very solid feeling. Both will make good presents for my youngest stepson in the next few months.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

-ix- said:


> Wow, looks great! Where did you buy that strap? I fear it's more expensive than the watch?


Hello and thanks for asking!

You are absolutely right... Its a Stowa leather strap, came from a very expensive watch! I got it from one of the hidden treasures of WUS:

*The Affordables Forum Strap Exchange!*

I take part in this exchange for a long time now, I really appreciate doing some exchanges even if I don't have a special strap need. I have some available and everytime someone needs one I try to find a way to make the exchange (in fact I already gave away some just for the thread spirit!)

For now I have THESE straps available, let me know if you need any. I have some more but they are not worth mentioning, I am considering in offering them in a trade, like a surprise gift 

My only issue is that whenever I trade with a strap I don't really need I find myself searching for a watch to wear the strap with hihihi and thats one of the reasons I follow the "20 dollars or less, let's see them!" thread!!!

So, this is a circle... never ending story...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered my first duel time watch, £7.49 inc. postage. It was listed as a women's watch although I thinks it's bigger than my Rolex Prince so I don't know?


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got this in the post. $14.00 Cdn, in the door. I started out looking for a caseback to replace on my wifes Janata, found this whole watch for less, and it runs great. Guess I still need a caseback then??..


----------



## BobbyDuplex (Dec 30, 2014)

$6 janata on a $14 crocodile strap made for Android by Hadley Roma.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

This is sort of a ringer but with my eBay coupon _both _of these NOS Armitrons for $3.46.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I had to have one of these. At about 6 bucks, it is probably one of the most inexpensive stabs at the Bauhaus style. But, this watch is better in pictures than in the metal. And not a patch on the Rodina Small Seconds, IMHO. But then again, it is a tiny fraction of the cost.

Please excuse any typos from my illiterate Samsung S5


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The dial pattern is different to mine. I definately prefer small seconds but for centre seconds these are great.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody familiar with these "F1 GT" cycling analog watches? On sale from $7 to $10 delivered. They certainly don't look bad.

http://m.newegg.com/ProductList?Keyword=F1+GT+watch


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Fashion time! I got this watch on a nato strap for 5eu. The whole dial (hour markers etc) is just ink (printed). 42mm and noisy.
Got it because i liked the strap. I will put it on an other watch.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I dare you to take that picture to the Fashion Watch Sub-Forum ;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody familiar with these "F1 GT" cycling analog watches? On sale from $7 to $10 delivered. They certainly don't look bad.
> 
> Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.com


Fake subdials. You can tell by the pointers. Probably fake pushers as well.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Ridiculously affordable Panerai Radiomir homage from Archive Watch. Won it for under $20 on eBay:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

kostependrhs said:


> Fashion time! I got this watch on a nato strap for 5eu. The whole dial (hour markers etc) is just ink (printed). 42mm and noisy.
> Got it because i liked the strap. I will put it on an other watch.
> 
> View attachment 3645338
> ...


Nice style! Although over my 40mm limit.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

His 'n' hers. Haven't even set the time yet. Waaay less than $20 each. Only got 'em 'cause the green is my company color...


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Nice style! Although over my 40mm limit.


My limit is 40mm too. This ultra cheap watch is 42 and looks bigger because of the wide white face. But i kinda like it...
(didnt swap the strap yet)


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Say hello to my litle friend, the Skmei 1053, seems very nice for $9, have another type from Skmei in order also...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Removed the "S shock" logo:


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Last month I bought the Armitron Durasteel watch on the left on eBay for $15 because I wanted to see how they looked and felt. The band was missing but it ends up its a very nice, solid watch rated for 10ATM when new. I started looking for another one for the band and I found the one on the right on eBay listed for $10 not working but it had the band. I offered the guy $8 and said he could keep the watch. I got it today, (he shipped the watch as well) the band was filthy (still in the cleaner) and had a few scratches like the watch but it is fine. Just for fun I found a battery for it and it fired right up! The crystal is scratched, but hey, for $8 its a hell of a lot better than the $12 Infantry I bought.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

This is an original Auriol. Not a cheap fake. A brandname by Lidl or whatever. 
40mm, day + date working fine! Looks quite good but the glass looks greenish at an angle (like every cheap chinese quartz watch). Difficult to set the time because the minutes hand, jumps forward when you push the crown. Comfortable and little noisy. Price 9.90 eu. Would buy again the same model with a black dial.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks great for the price!!!


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

NormanF said:


> Ridiculously affordable Panerai Radiomir homage from Archive Watch. Won it for under $20 on eBay:
> 
> View attachment 3647594


This looks pretty nice. What did you search to find that?


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

Pulsar chronograph.










Not bad for under $20, especially after I took it to pieces and gave the case a good cleaning.


----------



## Miguelcarmor (Apr 12, 2013)

EYKI 12 bucks shipped. Love the Chinese day complication 










http://www.YOUKNOWTHEADRESS.com/ite...-Canlenda-Free-Shipping-W8479G/468310271.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Think these cost the equivalent of abt a fiver on a Hong Kong market


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Slarnos said:


> Pulsar chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm very similar to my Caravelles that I got one for $15 and one for $22....very nice. Pulsar is to Seiko as Caravelle is to Bulova.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

2 euros at a flea market


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

5 $


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

Automatic, attractive clean uncluttered face,date function, leather band. $14.89 on Ebay. Down side is, it looses a minute every 5 hours!!!! Am putting it next to a weak magnet to see if magnetizing it will make it run faster and cancel out the slowness. OK What did I expect for the price haha


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

The mailman brought me the $19 Jaragar Monaco. 









Edit: First impressions on the watch:

Liked:
1) nice glass shape with the bevel on left and right sides
2) keeps good time, so far. Will update after some more tests.
3) the dial is not pure white as seller pictures, is more a white-yellowish mix. I liked that way, fits the style of the watch.
4) looks beautiful IMHO

Disliked:
1) very poor quality bracelet that pulls hair, rattles, and have stains I was not able to remove (maybe polishing later).
2) automatic 'almost' not working: has a see trough case back and it is possible to see that the rotor almost never moves when turning the watch (CW or CCW). Maybe related to "3".
3) Poor power reserve: Even wearing the watch yesterday for 13 hours, when put aside, it ran for only 4 hours and 30 minutes. 
4) seller listed as 22mm lug spacing, but its 23mm. Harder to find alternatives and making useless the orange band I had bought for it.
5) came with a dent on the case near 5 hour mark. Not that noticeable on real life, but the picture above made it pop.

So far, not sure what to think. Will try for some more time and see how it works. Liked the look, anyway.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

This thread inspired me to drop a whopping $10 on this watch







its a Geneva quartz watch. I bought a cheap rubber strapped, which I turned over in order to get the textured side facing outward. From up close you can tell its a crappy watch, but from a few feet it actually looks like you are wearing a rather expensive watch. This is my "going out to mow the lawn" piece.


















Anyone heard of Geneva?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had a Geneva Swatch homage, great for the price but I sold it because of the large size.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Does free count? A tool shop freebie give away.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

jrosado3 said:


> This thread inspired me to drop a whopping $10 on this watch
> 
> View attachment 3915418
> its a Geneva quartz watch. I bought a cheap rubber strapped, which I turned over in order to get the textured side facing outward. From up close you can tell its a crappy watch, but from a few feet it actually looks like you are wearing a rather expensive watch. This is my "going out to mow the lawn" piece.
> ...


I think there is more than one cheap watch brand named "Geneva". I have a couple in very different styles from yours, and I see some weird and wonderful floral and striped creations on the Bay. They scream "cheap watch" from a mile away. BTW, stylish way to be mowing the lawn.


----------



## JHogg (Mar 28, 2015)

AlexCristiano said:


> The mailman brought me the $19 Jaragar Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're watch looks identical to this one I found on the bay:














This one has the name L.A. Banus, could they be from the same manufacturer? Only ask as I was considering adding it to my collection given the price...


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

JHogg said:


> You're watch looks identical to this one I found on the bay:
> View attachment 3934322
> View attachment 3934346
> 
> ...


Even the back looks exactly the same. Only difference is the name on the dial.
Just didn't understood what is the white piece of plastic on top of the movement, showing trough the glass. Could it be one of the extensions used to connect the side buttons to the movement (the ones used to adjust day and date) that got loose?


----------



## JHogg (Mar 28, 2015)

Now that you've pointed that out I'm not sure either, will probably give it a miss. If the rotor was struggling to spin before I can't imagine that will help! Great spot though.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

$7 Lorus Solar watch......


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Everything but the far left Fossil NATO and the Timex were purchased for less than $20 today. Super stoked!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not including postage and customs I bought this NOS Lot of Mondaine watches for £20.75, I didn't want the ladies watch in the middle and I sold it for £16.

I think after postage, customs and selling the one watch the net result was roughly, two watches for £17.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Free counts, right?

Freebies from work, new in box.




























These things are really cheap feeling. Both are 45mm, but together weigh about as much as my Parnis auto.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

Around $20 at Movado Outlet. it has a stamp in back "As-Is" (there goes the resale value...) have had it since 2003 and have gone into the ocean with it multiple times.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

This not just a simple "G" watch but a whole "four G" by Jaga. Costs 3€ per "G" for a totall of 12€.
45 mm without buttons. I do not wear it often because it is too big for my taste. Got it because i was impressed by the digits size, the saturated red ring, and the price.









Readability is great at all angles except this one!









The alarm is quite loud and it beeps for a whole minute. Not like Casios RIDICULOUS 10 secs! (like on my 360€ LCW-M150TD-1AER)
Stopwatch counts up to 24hrs. And i do like that type of backlight. The strap feels cheaper than the watch itself.


----------



## Mirror_Image (Mar 27, 2013)

starman69 said:


>


From ebay? Could you please share the link?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These are pretty sharp-looking automatic watches for under $17 delivered! Though I note the seller, from China, has zero feedback.

Anyway, if you're so inclined, search The Bay for "*Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Date Wrist Watch Stainless Steel Leather Hot"

*








UPDATE: My curiosity got the better of me, and I'm in for the white-dialed one. I'll let you all see it and know what I think when it comes in. If I like it, I may go back for that red one, too!

It appears to be a total mushroom brand, Oneloong(?) I see virtually the exact watch under the Winner name as well. They've got display backs too. I like the angles of the bezel. Really intrigued by this ultra-affordable.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

https://www.eaglemoss.com/fr-fr/histoire-et-armee/montres-militaires-be

to Mirror_Image


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these for £3.27 including postage.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Waiting for this to arrive... eBay for 11.60 shipped. [Edit: It was $11.60, not $11.20... don't want to mislead! :-d ]


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Wilmi said:


> I put my Curren PAM homage in line with the others. Removed the second hand for a more original look. About 7-8$ with shipping including a 24mm black leather strap!


How's the lume on the sandwich dial?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Waiting for this to arrive... eBay for 11.20 shipped.


Reminded me of this.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

starman69 said:


> https://www.eaglemoss.com/fr-fr/histoire-et-armee/montres-militaires-be
> 
> to Mirror_Image


Wow, I like almost every watch on this site!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

$15 from eBay. T1 Caravelle. I got to wear it til my wife got home then it was removed from my wrist and will only be seen on her wrist from now on.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess I'm not the first to show this kind of bracelet-led-watch, but mine arrived today - brand new for $3.25, and it's showing time;-)


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Okapi001 said:


> I guess I'm not the first to show this kind of bracelet-led-watch, but mine arrived today - brand new for $3.25, and it's showing time;-)
> View attachment 3985834


I have to admit to being a little curious about those... care to give us your impressions?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> I have to admit to being a little curious about those... care to give us your impressions?


In fact it looks better than $3.25 (but don't expect too much - it's still like a cheap jewelry you can buy from a street vendor). The bracelet might be too short for somebody with a bigger wrist (8" is maximum, I think). The clasp is very simple and looks quite fragile. The biggest problem are relatively weak LEDs - you can't see nothing in a bright sunshine. Other than that it's a fun ultra-affordable watch some kid will be happy to have.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I finally got a Timex Expedition.....$8 from eBay. I am surprised how much I like it....the cloth and leather band is very comfortable and after I figured out how to use the I-control to get it set, its great! I was afraid it would be too big but it is just right for my wrist. Now I see why so many people like them.


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

*This one makes me smile!






And not just because my 3 year old grand daughter picked it out for me.*


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok, this isn't a watch, but it is a watch case. That counts, right?

I got this Pelican 1470 on eBay for $16.99 shipped. Needed cleaning up, and I had some old pick & pluck from another project laying around..

Should hold 8 watches comfortably (and safely).


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Ok, this isn't a watch, but it is a watch case. That counts, right?
> 
> I got this Pelican 1470 on eBay for $16.99 shipped. Needed cleaning up, and I had some old pick & pluck from another project laying around..
> 
> Should hold 8 watches comfortably (and safely).


At $17 it surely is a bargain, congrats.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

kefirchick said:


> *This one makes me smile!
> View attachment 3988626
> And not just because my 3 year old grand daughter picked it out for me.*


Great colours!


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hi All, Just joined last night, this is my 1st post here
here are my 'under $20' watches, mostly ebay finds, mostly from India,
Gotta love a $20 watch!
I see the point of a $20 watch, but completely fail to see the point of a $20,000 watch!

Can anyone enlighten me on the funky orange HMT?, not seen one of these before, also the military style one to the right of it?

Also, if an HMT has a broad arrow on the dial does it mean it is re-painted?

Some great cheapies in this thread!
I am planning to start my 12 year old nephew off with a Favre Leuba 'Sea King' and an HMT, does anyone know if they do a 30 - 32mm?

Cheers








Seiko 5 (Auto, 21J), Citizen (Auto 21J, +5 secs/day!) Lanco (h/wind 17J) Ricoh (Auto 21J)








HMT Jawan X2 (h/wind 17J) Pilot X2 (17J h/wind)








HMT Avinash (h/wind 17J) Unknown funky orange-Any help here? (h/wind 17J) Unknown military style-Any help here? (h/wind 17J)


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

I just tried to delete the 'extra' pic at the bottom, no luck, any ideas?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> I just tried to delete the 'extra' pic at the bottom, no luck, any ideas?


You have to "go advanced", then "manage attachments". From there, it should be self-explanatory. Nice haul of watches here!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> I just tried to delete the 'extra' pic at the bottom, no luck, any ideas?





Hoonnu said:


> You have to "go advanced", then "manage attachments". From there, it should be self-explanatory. Nice haul of watches here!


As Henny said.
Took me a while to figure out how it works, the first time I had to deal with it.


----------



## bwajdyk (May 15, 2015)

I hope these count. I love nothing more than hitting garage sales, goodwill, ebay, and etc for $20 or less watches. Everyone of these work perfectly. I have a couple more I can post later. My theory is a used name brand will work better than a new sub $20. Though I bought some new that worked quite well too.


----------



## bwajdyk (May 15, 2015)

X


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That jump hour watch is an excellent find!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is £2.85 including postage, I haven't ordered it, trying to resist as i've got so many watches!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

bwajdyk said:


> I hope these count. I love nothing more than hitting garage sales, goodwill, ebay, and etc for $20 or less watches. Everyone of these work perfectly. I have a couple more I can post later. My theory is a used name brand will work better than a new sub $20. Though I bought some new that worked quite well too.
> View attachment 3992882
> View attachment 3992890
> View attachment 3992898
> ...


I am out picking at least 3-4 days a week and you are exactly right....buy the name brands or the sub-brands (like Pulsar or Lorus) and forget the no name stuff unless you really fall for it. I pick for items to re sell most of the time and name brands are easier to sell. I really dont do that well at Goodwill etc but I do really well at estate sales and at flea markets most of the time. I do the same thing on eBay as well. One can find some incredible deals if you look for the Pulsar, Lorus, Caravelle and even Armitron names. Good quality stuff but costs less because it does not have the Seiko or Citizen or Bulova name on it. I bought this Timex that I posted above for $8 just to see what they were like. I am sure I could sell it for at least that much but I actually really like it so I will keep it.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

Here it is, one Sharp watch...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I was bidding on one of the Eaglemoss watches and I just got it for £6.75. It is based on the Eterna Super KonTiki, a 1950s version I think.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I... I.... need to block every website that sells stuff.

Got this on the way for $17.95. It was the last one, and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> This is £2.85 including postage, I haven't ordered it, trying to resist as i've got so many watches!


I couldn't resist that one back in the day. I do still wear it on occasion, it has that Bauhaus vibe. I sometimes slap it on a striped Nato, when I want to be fashionable! I also came across a joblot of 18mm straps, that almost all work well on this. A light brown suede one, for instance.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Waiting for this to arrive... eBay for 11.60 shipped. [Edit: It was $11.60, not $11.20... don't want to mislead! :-d ]


Link please :-! :-$ :O


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these for £3.27 including postage.


Care to share the link? ;-)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lusitanv said:


> Care to share the link? ;-)


It is:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=301552952517&view=all&tid=1122605896020


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Lusitanv said:


> Link please :-! :-$ :O


LINK That's the link to the original auction, but it is the only one I have seen like it on the bay. The seller didn't have more, but with a 98.7 approval rating, I took a shot.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> You have to "go advanced", then "manage attachments". From there, it should be self-explanatory. Nice haul of watches here!


Thanks Henny + Wtma, hopefully my noob days will soon be over!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> It is:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=301552952517&view=all&tid=1122605896020


Not available anymore.. :-(


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Men&apos;s Luxury Business Retro Couple Tables Quartz Mens Leather Wrist Watch Gift | eBay

I don't know what happened with the other link! But they have still got some


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Men&apos;s Luxury Business Retro Couple Tables Quartz Mens Leather Wrist Watch Gift | eBay
> 
> I don't know what happened with the other link! But they have still got some


Thanks! Now I got it ;-)


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

DSlocum said:


> I... I.... need to block every website that sells stuff.
> 
> Got this on the way for $17.95. It was the last one, and I couldn't resist.


I want one of these!!!! Casio is the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4real (Nov 7, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> This is £2.85 including postage, I haven't ordered it, trying to resist as i've got so many watches!


Would you have a link for this one ? Thanks


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

mooncameras said:


> I want one of these!!!! Casio is the best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have the blue face, analog version on eBay for $11.95....


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

4real,

Women Men Ultrathin Design Faux Leather Band Strap Classic Simple Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

DSlocum said:


> They have the blue face, analog version on eBay for $11.95....


Thanks for the Tip incredible price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

kostependrhs said:


> This not just a simple "G" watch but a whole "four G" by Jaga. Costs 3€ per "G" for a totall of 12€.
> 45 mm without buttons. I do not wear it often because it is too big for my taste. Got it because i was impressed by the digits size, the saturated red ring, and the price.
> 
> View attachment 3949282
> ...


I was able to find a close match to this watch.

The case is the same, but different movement and colour combinations (example: red buttons)










I will look into it! Available HERE.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought this just to satisfy my curiosity...

$5.50 from eBay, it is 42mm x 12mm. I gotta say, it is a hefty little watch, and kinda cool! I stuck it on an Ague Nato and I am gonna sport this sucker at least a little....


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

My collection of cheapo watches...all under $20


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

Just added this to the pile


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

I love this Pam homage


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

I think i went overboard with the ultra affordables...even though I've moved up in my tastes, I still like buying an ultra affordable now and then 😃


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Casio MTD-1017A


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

Except for the Star Trek watch bottom left, all these watch cases were under $20 and faces designed by me so....free! Yes...I'm into sci fi.

Dials are in reference to:
Star Trek
Galaxy Quest
Battlestar Galactica
Farscape
Star Wars
Stargate SG1
Serenity
Babylon 5


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Blancpain said:


> Just added this to the pile


Have you purchased it from banggood? I just purchased mine! I hope that the hands are not hollow like another buyer reported...

Is the case painted or ion plated?

It looks like an outstanding/expensive watch, will look great on a leather nato that I already have waiting for it...


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

Lusitanv said:


> Have you purchased it from banggood? I just purchased mine! I hope that the hands are not hollow like another buyer reported...
> 
> Is the case painted or ion plated?
> 
> It looks like an outstanding/expensive watch, will look great on a leather nato that I already have waiting for it...


No, I got it from ali xpress
Hands are not hollow and have some lume...not great, but it's there.
Case is painted. Leather is fake....but it does say "genuine" and is stiff, but easily remedied with new strap.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> I bought this just to satisfy my curiosity...
> 
> $5.50 from eBay, it is 42mm x 12mm. I gotta say, it is a hefty little watch, and kinda cool! I stuck it on an Ague Nato and I am gonna sport this sucker at least a little....


I got the square version.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Blancpain said:


> I got the square version.


We have similar (good/bad/questionable) taste! I also ordered one of those Naviforce watches a while back, but I did it with an outfit that I am (now) half-conviced is shady.

It was ordered on 4/24, they supposedly shipped it a couple of days later but nothing yet. I already emailed them, told them I was opening a dispute with PayPal on 5/23 if it wasn't here.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> We have similar (good/bad/questionable) taste! I also ordered one of those Naviforce watches a while back, but I did it with an outfit that I am (now) half-conviced is shady.
> 
> It was ordered on 4/24, they supposedly shipped it a couple of days later but nothing yet. I already emailed them, told them I was opening a dispute with PayPal on 5/23 if it wasn't here.


Questionable taste is right! Ha ha. Most of these watches were bought before I knew what I wanted.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Blancpain said:


> Except for the Star Trek watch bottom left, all these watch cases were under $20 and faces designed by me so....free! Yes...I'm into sci fi.
> 
> Dials are in reference to:
> Star Trek
> ...


I love this collection!

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

$14 off of eBay. SS cast, Myota movement, screw down crown and 200m WR. Surfer dude watch.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

Do you know the meaning of the word "Heat" on the bezel? Curious as to what it is used for.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

jrosado3 said:


> Do you know the meaning of the word "Heat" on the bezel? Curious as to what it is used for.


IIRC, that is a surfer brand on the watch. In surfing competitions, the rounds (or heats) are 15 minutes.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> IIRC, that is a surfer brand on the watch. In surfing competitions, the rounds (or heats) are 15 minutes.


In the thread where I ask about lifestyle brands one poster kind of trashed the watch because they put something "meaningless" on the dial.... That assumption was a good illustration of my point that I think some people think lifestyle watches are all about bling and nonsense. But I dont think a lot of people know about surf heats though so I understand his reaction. I have some relatives that were once total surfer dudes out here in California and just happened to remember them talking about heats when they were competing. Oh and I changed the band, again, til the heavy shark mesh arrives. The lume is incredible BTW, like Seiko incredible. Lasted all night like my Lorus Lumibrite does.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> In the thread where I ask about lifestyle brands one poster kind of trashed the watch because they put something "meaningless" on the dial.... That assumption was a good illustration of my point that I think some people think lifestyle watches are all about bling and nonsense. But I dont think a lot of people know about surf heats though so I understand his reaction. I have some relatives that were once total surfer dudes out here in California and just happened to remember them talking about heats when they were competing. Oh and I changed the band, again, til the heavy shark mesh arrives. The lume is incredible BTW, like Seiko incredible. Lasted all night like my Lorus Lumibrite does.
> View attachment 4043650


I agree, I think some people cannot see passed their own noses. If they happen to not like something, they think everyone shouldn't either.


----------



## bwajdyk (May 15, 2015)

Thanks! Finding one that works well at that price is the difficult part. They were cheaply made, but soooo cool.



Stephen2020 said:


> That jump hour watch is an excellent find!


----------



## bwajdyk (May 15, 2015)

A few more.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

bwajdyk said:


> A few more.
> 
> View attachment 4050466


This is pretty damn nice for the price! What model?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

$5.58, but it took a month to arrive. Even so, the silicon rubber band is VERY comfortable... enough that I moved it to a better watch 










Moved the band to here










and the Stuhrling band to the cheaper watch


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> $5.58, but it took a month to arrive. Even so, the silicon rubber band is VERY comfortable... enough that I moved it to a better watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is about the nicest rubber band I have seen! Really nice! I like the canvas one as well but I bet it would show dirt pretty quickly. Nice!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> That is about the nicest rubber band I have seen! Really nice! I like the canvas one as well but I bet it would show dirt pretty quickly. Nice!


It was worth the cost of the watch for the band alone... but bonus, the tan Stuhrling band perfectly color matches the tan face of the cheap watch.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Got my $14 Casio. I think this will be nice with a leather band... of course, I don't own anything with an 18mm band to try. It is super slim so should fit under the snuggest cuff.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok, a while back I posted that I had ordered this watch on eBay for $11.










What I GOT was a badly faked, black-faced Bell & Ross BR WWI-92, complete to the branding on the band! No signed crown, case was questionable and B&R doesn't make a see-through case back with a Bell & Ross logo'd weight!

I contacted the seller and requested a return, sending pictures of the bad fake. Not cool....

I don't mind wearing Homage watches all day long, but I won't wear an outright fake!

I don't know if I am allowed to post pics, fake discussions being frowned on, but watch out for seller automaticwatch2010


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Ok, a while back I posted that I had ordered this watch on eBay for $11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post a link to that seller, would you?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> Post a link to that seller, would you?


You must have caught me editing to do just that... look up!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> You must have caught me editing to do just that... look up!


HA! Interesting that that seller has zero items for sale now. I will buy small items (under $10) from overseas and I guess your purchase qualifies for that but I just am soooooo leary about buying watches from out of the US........and expensive items outside of eBay from outside the US? Not on your life. One can read about transactions gone wrong all the time on here. I hope you get your money back from that seller.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> HA! Interesting that that seller has zero items for sale now. I will buy small items (under $10) from overseas and I guess your purchase qualifies for that but I just am soooooo leary about buying watches from out of the US........and expensive items outside of eBay from outside the US? Not on your life. One can read about transactions gone wrong all the time on here. I hope you get your money back from that seller.


I don't mind small items, and I have gotten a couple of low-dollar jewels from eBay. I am with you though, I won't send more than $20 for an item outside the country in most cases.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Speaking of 'under $10' I just bought these 2:

New Luxury Stainless Steel Men&apos;s Quartz Wrist Watch Watches Free Shipping | eBay Ever wondered how the chinese spell 'Omega'? - now you know!

Fashion Mens Army Data Wrist Watch Gift Analog Quartz Leather Sport Watches | eBay

I can smell the quality from here (I was wondering where that faint smell of vinyl + sh*t was coming from, thought it was me!)

Both of 'em for $8.60, as long as the plating lasts more than 5 minutes I'll be a happy man,
Hurry up Mr. Postman!

Reason for purchase - sometimes I like to look 'high class' while I'm shovelling horse poop


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Speaking of 'under $10' I just bought these 2:
> 
> New Luxury Stainless Steel Men&apos;s Quartz Wrist Watch Watches Free Shipping | eBay Ever wondered how the chinese spell 'Omega'? - now you know!
> 
> ...


The mesh band on the first one is worth the $5. And the description is a scream! LOL


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Yup, the description is what sold it,

In the first listing it appears you can get men's + women's sizes, I sent a message asking for men's size
In the second listing it says 'colour may appear different on your monitor'

So basically, I'm expecting a woman's watch and a bright barbie pink one to arrive in about 6 weeks


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Yup, the description is what sold it,
> 
> In the first listing it appears you can get men's + women's sizes, I sent a message asking for men's size
> In the second listing it says 'colour may appear different on your monitor'
> ...


If so, I totally expect to see a post in one of the WRUW threads! :-d b-)


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hell yeah!! it's going in the 'High end' section,
I'm gonna show all the Patek owners what a REAL watch looks like


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Hell yeah!! it's going in the 'High end' section,
> I'm gonna show all the Patek owners what a REAL watch looks like


If you tell them its Swiss and you paid $10K for it, they will think its really cool! Because, you know, all the _cool_ people wear $10K watches!


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

I was thinking of adding a few zero's on the end, £29900 is cheap compared to what those mugs pay!

Though I appreciate quality (you only have to look at my collection of re-painted HMT's to see that) I can't get over the fact that you could buy half a house with what they pay for a watch (and probably a 'safe queen' to boot)
or feed the third world for 6 months, but hey, it's only money!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

eBay find - $15.50










Was shopping for a parts watch with a working movement... I'm still looking for that parts watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

A nice find for $15 (ten quid in real money) looks pristine!


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

A fairly recent acquisition, not strictly under $20 though, it was more like $30 ish









That funky knot sticking out of the strap has got to be worth at least $10, so it sorta does count


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Not sure if this qualifies because it was marked down. But I really love this cream-dial Timex Rugged Field watch I found at Target for about $15. I have no idea why it was marked that low (from $75) but I grabbed it and paid for it fair and square. This was about 5 or 6 years ago and it's still ticking.

http://www.amazon.com/Timex®-EXPEDI...8&qid=1432441762&sr=8-3&keywords=timex+rugged


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

DannyJackson said:


> I picked this one up for $2 at Goodwill yesterday, put it a new battery and swapped it onto a NATO strap.


I remember having that. The "indiglo" on the dial dates it back to when the light was still a new feature.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Blancpain said:


> No, I got it from ali xpress
> Hands are not hollow and have some lume...not great, but it's there.
> Case is painted. Leather is fake....but it does say "genuine" and is stiff, but easily remedied with new strap.


Thanks for this post. Been looking for something like this for a long while!

Currently debating with myself which color option looks coolest, leaning towards 02 or 04. I think the clean metal case suits the brown strap better, but the black case suits the black watch face better.










Decisions....


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

^^^This watch has been copied from a Citizen aw1360.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

-ix- said:


> Thanks for this post. Been looking for something like this for a long while!
> 
> Currently debating with myself which color option looks coolest, leaning towards 02 or 04. I think the clean metal case suits the brown strap better, but the black case suits the black watch face better.
> 
> ...


I went for the 02, black case and the dial its clearer/spot on!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> ^^^This watch has been copied from a Citizen aw1360.


Wow shameless copy!  at least doesn't say Citizen on the dial...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I admit to being fascinated by cheap watches... I keep buying these $5 & $10 watches, and have found some gems among the turds.

This latest $10 eBay arrival was an expected turd, but I thought that it would be an excellent watch to take apart and play with, mod etc.

It is better than I feared... in fact, it has some nice features.










It is acid etched with a pattern on both sides of the case. The straps are removed via screws instead of pins, and it has a domed plastic crystal.



















Not bad detail... though all the hands being silver makes it a little hard to read. The numbers, logo and scrollwork are all appliques.










On the back is a plain-jane window.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

I hear you.
I tried the cheapo mecha realm some time ago and also ended up with a TURD for $17.
Amazing how so much effort is spent in details but all the wrong details.
Here it is, my WINNER loser. I had the auto mechanism removed because it was useless and at least I see the movement this way. The manual winding isn't that hot either, but the watch runs and keeps time for the single day I wear it.





















DSlocum said:


> I admit to being fascinated by cheap watches... I keep buying these $5 & $10 watches, and have found some gems among the turds.
> 
> This latest $10 eBay arrival was an expected turd, but I thought that it would be an excellent watch to take apart and play with, mod etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got mine last year but worth another mention maybe, for those that don't know about it?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> ^^^This watch has been copied from a Citizen aw1360.


Oh, that really put me off... 

I ended up ordering another Casio instead. As always. There is no need for all these mushroom brands with Casio's amazing range of affordable watches.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Just discovered this thread and.......subscribed! (I don't venture off the BSHT thread much!!). My favorite part of this thread is all the positive feedback and general good vibes the OP puts out there. Possibly the best OP response of any WUS thread!

As a frugal (tight wad if you will) buyer I have several that fall into this category! I'll start with this little slice of Sub-vana!!!!







Red Sharpie and it's like I got a Nassau!! Sekonda Sub with Newcastle United logo. Bought for $2.99 at a thrift store. The second hand was floating in the case but I took my chances (sub$3, how could I not). A new battery and leather strap later and I don't want to part with it! I'll post more later that may fit the theme a little closer but this is all I have on my phone for now!!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Got this decent working condition Hamilton from flea bay for $20. Incredible! I don't know why the seller sell it so low? Even at $30-$45. It can be easily sold off. This watch contains a jewel ETA 963.121 movt which is better build than most Quartz movement now.
No bull and with proof of getting this $20 excluding shipping fee.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Got this decent working condition Hamilton from flea bay for $20. Incredible! I don't know why the seller sell it so low? Even at $30-$45. It can be easily sold off. This watch contains a jewel ETA 963.121 movt which is better build than most Quartz movement now.
> No bull and with proof of getting this $20 excluding shipping fee.


I wasn't sure it counted but I got this Hamilton (oddly enough) for around $21.00 shipped. The seller had it listed only as "men's watch"!!! Men's watch FTW! The case was trashed so I put it in a sub case that used the same size ETA movement and voila.........field/sub Khaki!!! The sub case it's in now is all SS and best of all.....free!!!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

justadad said:


> I wasn't sure it counted but I got this Hamilton (oddly enough) for around $21.00 shipped. The seller had it listed only as "men's watch"!!! Men's watch FTW! The case was trashed so I put it in a sub case that used the same size ETA movement and voila.........field/sub Khaki!!! The sub case it's in now is all SS and best of all.....free!!!


Still a very fantastic deal. Congrat! The sub looks beautiful.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Swiss movement
Sapphire crystal
43mm
200 meter WR
Screw down crown
Day/Date









$14.24 - on sale now at Ali Express - model # DOM 132D

I guess this will be my first entry to the sub $20 category :-!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't usually come into a deal but I bought this Enicar triple date moon phase for 5.55. It didn't run but when I received it I cracked the case and found the gasket had been pinched by someone who had opened the watch years ago. The gasket had dried and fragmented and it was clear that fragments were jammed in the movement. With that knowledge I sent it off the Vintage Watch Restoration in Phoenix AZ. for a full tear down - clean - oil - and regulate by graph. That little ditty cost 279.00 but I did pay 5.50 for the watch so I count it as an under 20 dollar find.









As near as I can tell it dates to around 1954 - 1960. I have 2 different straps on the way at this time and haven't worn it yet. The case is 36mm without crown and 40mm at the crown which makes it a good size for me. One strap is black buffalo grain leather and the other is a dark navy blue Crocodile grain that might work well because of the blue numbers and the blue tip on the date hand. When I put the strap on I'll take a few pictures and repost.

Ard


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Swiss movement
> Sapphire crystal
> 43mm
> 200 meter WR
> ...


that fit and finish is downright impressive for that price. are these your pics or the seller's? seems to good to be true, but if it is...


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

That DOM watch is a shameless and direct copy of the Casio EF-132d-1a7ver.










Amazon.com: Mens Watches CASIO CASIO EDIFICE EF-132D-1A7VER: Watches


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That DOM is about the best named watch around if you like Welsh rock music! Dom - BBC Music


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My Eaglemoss "Eterna" arrived today, very pleased with it. I'm not usually into cloth straps but I like the one on this.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

TooPoorForThis said:


> that fit and finish is downright impressive for that price. are these your pics or the seller's? seems to good to be true, but if it is...


Partially too good to be true:

Looks like sold out but showing 9,000+ units in stock, a new search of the model # only shows at $49.95 - looks like this was a limited time sale to pull in some attention to the watch.



sunny27 said:


> That DOM watch is a shameless and direct copy of the Casio EF-132d-1a7ver.
> 
> Amazon.com: Mens Watches CASIO CASIO EDIFICE EF-132D-1A7VER: Watches


Shameless? Yeah, at $14.24 I do feel ashamed ;-)

Casio: 100m WR, mineral crystal, push pull crown, Asian movement.
DOM: 200m WR, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, Swiss movement.

Looks like the student has bested the master...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> USA 1975 Timex - $5


Very cool Timex; looks good on that NATO.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Canterbury said:


> Picked up this Timex Expedition last night for $20 on clearance. Brought it home and decided to turn it into a little project. I've been wanting to try a paracord strap for a while, turned out pretty nice I think.
> 
> View attachment 1288141


Are you familiar with the use of para-cord to escape from (flex) handcuffs? (taught at the SERE school).


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok, so I FINALLY got my Naviforce watch... never order from GearBest.com. Not only do they ship by SHIP (6 weeks) but ...well... just look...

The watch arrived in the cheapest band I have ever seen, and the back of the watch having already popped off. The band literally disintegrated when I took the watch off...










Still, it was running, looked OK but very familiar... Now I remember!










Of course, both are damn near identical to a certain Timex, but we won't talk about that.

I mentioned the back had popped off, and here is what it looks like inside










But... slip it on a Nato, and Voila! Not a bad looking little beater for $10.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> ...
> DOM: 200m WR, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, Swiss movement.
> 
> Looks like the student has bested the master...


That can't possibly be true, can it? 
If it is, congrats! If it isn't, just open a dispute, and you get it even cheaper!


----------



## joe_grundy (Feb 9, 2014)

After the apocalypse only these and cockroaches will be left!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> That DOM watch is a shameless and direct copy of the Casio EF-132d-1a7ver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136130
> ...


The DOM M-132D is a 40mm case, versus 47mm for the Casio. DOM also sells a tungsten W-698 that is a homage to the Rado Jubile. Tons of Chinese manufacturers make a similar Rado styled watch, but only DOM bothered to waterproof their model. The also sell a Seamaster Aquaterra (quartz) homage, the DOM M-526GL. I'm sure there are more homage/knockoff models on the site, imitation being the sincerest form of flattery. They do clearly label and brand their models as other than the originals. https://www.duomu.hk/


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I paid about $21 for the first one, but I snagged a second one for $18.50 USD, so I guess it counts.

Kronen & Sohne - Imperial Collection KS095

40mm automatic, non-hacking but handwinding


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Swiss movement
> Sapphire crystal
> 43mm
> 200 meter WR
> ...


I think 43mm is with the crown, DOM website states 40mm case. https://www.duomu.hk/showproduct.asp?pid=55


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Quicksilver 300M WR diver, screw down crown, Myota movement $18 NOS. Fourth Quicksilver with one more on the way......all have 200WR and screw down crowns and all less than $20.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

-ix- said:


> That can't possibly be true, can it?
> If it is, congrats! If it isn't, just open a dispute, and you get it even cheaper!


Will post pics and review when it (if) arrives :-d

BTW: What a great idea for a thread. I'm into my second evening and on page 48 of 92.


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

got it for $21.95, it's almost there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

My oldest son is Autistic and loves big digital watches so I got this one for his Bday later on in June. $10 NIB from eBay. I really like how Armitron's light works. I love Indiglo but this is just a bit cooler IMO. I like how big the numerals are and how clean the display is for a big digi but its just a bit too big for my 7 in wrist. The 330ft WR is not bad for this type of watch.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Ok, so I FINALLY got my Naviforce watch... never order from GearBest.com. Not only do they ship by SHIP (6 weeks) but ...well... just look...
> 
> The watch arrived in the cheapest band I have ever seen, and the back of the watch having already popped off. The band literally disintegrated when I took the watch off...
> 
> ...


That's a homage of Citizen ecodrive aviator. I just sold mine a couple months ago. how is the quality?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Our fifth Quiksilver and last for a while. It was listed as a boys watch but its a women's (33mm) I think. This is the only one rated for 330ft (other 3 are 200M and one is 300M) and the only one without screw down crown but has the usual Myota movement and steel case. The crystal has a couple of small nicks but it will be perfect for my wife's job (pre school teacher). $17 shipped. The lume is awesome and I like the date at Six.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Cgull said:


> That's a homage of Citizen ecodrive aviator. I just sold mine a couple months ago. how is the quality?
> View attachment 4153586


That's the one... don't know why I mis-remembered it as a Timex...

Anyway, the quality of the Navi is.... poor at best. It is a pot-metal case, plastic crystal, questionable water resistance. Given all that, it looks nice, runs great, all you can ask of a $10 watch, right? I am not disappointed because my expectations were appropriately low!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Blancpain said:


> Just added this to the pile


Link?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Ok, so I FINALLY got my Naviforce watch... never order from GearBest.com. Not only do they ship by SHIP (6 weeks) but ...well... just look...
> 
> The watch arrived in the cheapest band I have ever seen, and the back of the watch having already popped off. The band literally disintegrated when I took the watch off...
> 
> ...


That band is rare. Almost worthy of Ugly Hall of Fame! ;-)


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> That band is rare. Almost worthy of Ugly Hall of Fame! ;-)


It's nice how it shows you where the watch is tho..


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

$11.60 from eBay. I like it....


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. This Jaragar auto cost 11 pounds a year ago and still working well.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is my last diver for a while. $15 off of eBay. One owner (Yes I know JJ was just a zombie brand after Rhapsody bought them in the 70s) not a scratch. 330WR steel case, Myota movement and cased in the almighty China along with a zillion other no name watches. It had a 22mm rubber band on it but I despise rubber so I put a 20mm mesh on it til I get some 22s in stock. The lume is awesome and the bezel very nice. Its a bit big for me at 44mm but I was attracted to the yellow dial. The guy bidding against me should have bid another nickel since I won at $14.95.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> Here is my last diver for a while.


Right..... I've heard that tune before... :-d;-)


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Right..... I've heard that tune before... :-d;-)


Oh yeah? Your mother wears combat boots!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> Oh yeah? Your mother wears combat boots!


She did! She only served one tour though.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 4138225
> View attachment 4138241
> 
> 
> My Eaglemoss "Eterna" arrived today, very pleased with it. I'm not usually into cloth straps but I like the one on this.


The buckle holes have no reinforcement so the cloth strap probably won't last a long time. I ordered the best bracelet to go with this, a bit like the original Eterna and not too expensive for this cheap watch, £9.99.








Below is an original vintage Eterna Super Kontiki bracelet - EXTREMELY expensive!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Want cheep?
I discovered a bargain at WalMarts.
The Ozark Trail. . Biggest Casio GShock and Protrek Ive ever seen.
Bought one of each iteration. Set both to Atomic clock 3 weeks ago.
Surprise surprise. Neither had lost or gained a second. Danged
amazing for $10.88 each. Am I gonna flip my higher end watchez for
Ozark Trails? Not a chance! Just testing the waters for best bang fer
the buck watchpiece. WM says they are distributed by Advance Watch
Co

X traindriver Art


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Just received this in the mail yesterday. Purchased as a present for the daughter of some family friends.

$11.97 new in box, shipping included









From the Timex Ebay store - some super deals there. This watch is sold out but I see a LOT of good deals there. Seems they use this store to blow out excess inventory and discontinued models.

Tiimex Ebay

I bought a pair of these for the sons, $19.97, shipping included, they're still in stock:









Timex Men's Expedition | Black Strap Black Case Indiglo | Durable Watch T49920


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Just won this Odo on the bay for $10.50 incl shipping.








(not my picture)

Hopefully better quality than the Naviforce discussed earlier (glass crystal) and not a shameless rip off. Rather a very close homage to the original B-Uhr.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread is gonna make me poor! VERY, VERY, SLOWLY!!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Update on the $10 bucks Ozark Trail, Paw2500, knockoff.
It's failing to update the date and day.Started yesterday.
But time telling is still dead bang on. So if it has a major
meltdown, it was only $10.00 what tha heck?
The other O T WalMart knock off of the Casio DB250 on
duty with no probs of any kind.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello and thanks for sharing!

Link please?



-ix- said:


> Just won this Odo on the bay for $10.50 incl shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Lusitanv said:


> Hello and thanks for sharing!
> 
> Link please?


No problem,
Never understood if you're allowed to direct link to ebay and the likes, but seller's name is "ckchoihk". There are a few variations available. Black or steel case, black or green strap.

EDIT: probably should mention there are a few other sellers on Ali as well, which is where I borrowed the picture from. Cheapest on ebay though.


----------



## flowerhillfixit (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a killa at $16. Wait till I get home. ..


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> the Orkina PO homage:
> View attachment 1268641
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a couple of years.


Is that a true auto chrono? For under $20?!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lusitanv said:


> Hello and thanks for sharing!
> 
> Link please?


..I actually owned this watch for a while...good quality,44 mm.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Is that a true auto chrono? For under $20?!


Looks like a multifunction. Day on the left sub, date on the right, 24hr indicator on the bottom subdial. Most Chinese autos that look like chronographs use this configuration.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Picked this up at Walmart on clearance for $15. Added a $5.99 eBay NATO so I'm in this one $21 and pretty happy with how it looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheManWhoFalls (Sep 13, 2013)

Do let us know if the Odo is actually stainless steel when it arrives, -ix-.
The ebay posting makes it seem like it is, but you just never know with these watches.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Is that a true auto chrono? For under $20?!


It's automatic, but not a chrono. It is a socalled "multi-function", where the subdials tell day, 24-hours, and date.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Silverthorne86 said:


> View attachment 4194250
> 
> Picked this up at Walmart on clearance for $15. Added a $5.99 eBay NATO so I'm in this one $21 and pretty happy with how it looks.


That's another cool Timex Expedition I'd like to add to the collection. Pity the prices aren't so sharp here as they are in the US :-(
I saw a nice lightly used $20 Marathon with a jelly strap the other day, but the seller seemed to think it was worth $140 :roll:

Half the fun is the search though right |>


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

-ix- said:


> No problem,
> Never understood if you're allowed to direct link to ebay and the likes, but seller's name is "ckchoihk". There are a few variations available. Black or steel case, black or green strap.
> 
> EDIT: probably should mention there are a few other sellers on Ali as well, which is where I borrowed the picture from. Cheapest on ebay though.


I've been trying to find out where to buy an oDo SCHMEICHEL watch for years. thanks!!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

TheManWhoFalls said:


> Do let us know if the Odo is actually stainless steel when it arrives, -ix-.
> The ebay posting makes it seem like it is, but you just never know with these watches.


 Will do. In the meantime, maybe sinner777 can fill in the details.


sinner777 said:


> ..I actually owned this watch for a while...good quality,44 mm.





Weston1 said:


> I've been trying to find out where to buy an oDo SCHMEICHEL watch for years. thanks!!


 He he, I know, this must be the ultimate WIS grail...


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

-ix- said:


> Will do. In the meantime, maybe sinner777 can fill in the details.
> 
> He he, I know, this must be the ultimate WIS grail...


So... this ODO case is alloy made, not stainless steel, and the black version its painted, not PVD.

But for the record the Eyki "Military" is also alloy, and I like it a lot:


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

So.......I bought this in order to remove the automatic GMT movement (non-independent GMT hand...basically a 24 hour indicator) and use on a different project but I threw it on this Weekender strap and now I'm not so sure I wanna take it apart!! $22 shipped (just a buck over but pretty stinkin close)!! It has an oddly contoured alloy case but the dial is actually very clean and actuallyquite nice!







Maybe I'll just take the ol' Scotchbrite pad to it for a brushed finish!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

justadad said:


> So.......I bought this in order to remove the automatic GMT movement (non-independent GMT hand...basically a 24 hour indicator) and use on a different project but I threw it on this Weekender strap and now I'm not so sure I wanna take it apart!! $22 shipped (just a buck over but pretty stinkin close)!! It has an oddly contoured alloy case but the dial is actually very clean and actuallyquite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one! I get your point about a brushed finish being nicer than a blingy, shining one. But before "sanding it down", do find a non-conspicous spot to do a test, because it might be yellowish metal under the shiny finish.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Silverstreak09 said:


> Casio B640: $19.99. Beautiful. I'd love to score the all black negative display model too but its much more expensive. For me this one is much nicer looking than either the a158 or a168, and slightly bigger.
> 
> View attachment 1340439


I know I have never seen a 50M Casio that recently made (since the Illuminator light). I'm guessing it might be a steel case rather than chrome plating.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Freshly purchased $10 sale Walmart








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

It's labelled "NT" on the crystal, but who are we kidding...the F91 bastard child.










It has the crazy alternating colour backlight, but apparently you can set it to one of the colours only. Good for seizure proofing.




























Using this backlight colour at the moment:










Came with a broken plastic tang buckle. Springbars are just a piece of metal. Display glass all scuffed up. Strap smells noxious.

But $2.01USD :-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I won this on eBay yesterday for $4.25 USD. It may take 3 weeks to get here from China. Cheapest Panerai Radiomir 1940 homage around.

*CURREN Q4203-1*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oneloong, $17 delivered from eBay.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bored, bid $20, won it for $17.50.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

My Infantry watch I bought a few months ago for $12 on eBay. It has actually grown on me a bit. I still dont like the Parkerized finish on the case but that is the style I know. The "Spaciel" diver I got from them for the same amount will be here tomorrow but I am pretty sure 44mm will be far to big for me to wear much. This Infantry may have a pretty junky movement but the case and buckle are actually pretty well made. The lume is simply terrible however. And it has been super accurate, just like quartz watches are......even the cheapest.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Bored, bid $20, won it for $17.50.


Was this due to my recommendations on the square watch thread?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Was this due to my recommendations on the square watch thread?


I must have missed that. I had already exhausted my usual searches, and remembered someone mentioning Croton... most were *gak* but I actually thought this one might look cool on a different band. It's a chrono, which I usually avoid, but something about it I liked anyway.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So the (in)famous US$9.62 'Daniel Wellington' watches that started the argument in the 'Spotted a Bargain' thread, arrived in the post today.

My head says that for the price they're pretty likely to be knockoffs, but if they are, they're the best darn fakes I've seen in a long, long time. I've poured over pics of store-bought DW's and I'll be beggared if I can spot any notable differences.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Here it is in all of its $13 glory!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> 'Daniel Wellington' [...] pretty likely to be knockoffs, but [...] I'll be beggared if I can spot any notable differences.


Well, it's not as if the Daniel Wellington 'originals' are playing in the same league as Patek Philippe _cum suis_. I'd say that what you've paid better reflects their worth than DW's official 'retail price'.

Enjoy.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> Here it is in all of its $13 glory!
> 
> View attachment 4267970


I have one as well, quite nice!

But I was a bit lucky and got the "spacial edition".


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

-ix- said:


> I have one as well, quite nice!
> 
> But I was a bit lucky and got the "spacial edition".


My wife and I were actually disappointed we got the one that was NOT "spacial"! That was part of the wonki-ness!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, I have received mine today.

If I knew that the case was painted rather black metal, I would go for the steel. (maybe I can remove the paint in the future?) Nevertheless I am quite impressed with the watch, for the price that is.

Mine came from gearbest and it has the faux leather strap, not the arrowed one.

Will add a genuine leather nato and will post a photo soon.



DSlocum said:


> Ok, so I FINALLY got my Naviforce watch... never order from GearBest.com. Not only do they ship by SHIP (6 weeks) but ...well... just look...
> 
> The watch arrived in the cheapest band I have ever seen, and the back of the watch having already popped off. The band literally disintegrated when I took the watch off...
> 
> ...


----------



## silverwarior (Apr 23, 2009)

IK colouring, my first mechanical watch & the only watch below $20. Currently sell at DX for $17.85.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oneloong, $17 delivered from eBay.
> 
> View attachment 4253362
> 
> ...


Terrible name, but not a badlooking watch. The movement even seems to have some embellishments that you don't usually see on a cheap watch.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Here you go, genuine leather nato vs original strap (sorry for bad quality pic)












Lusitanv said:


> Well, I have received mine today.
> 
> If I knew that the case was painted rather black metal, I would go for the steel. (maybe I can remove the paint in the future?) Nevertheless I am quite impressed with the watch, for the price that is.
> 
> ...


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

I wore this little fellow most of the weekend running errands and doing chores. Unknown age, unknown maintenance history and yet it keeps almost perfect time (only a couple seconds off for two days)


----------



## strannger (Jan 10, 2015)

Lusitanv said:


> Here you go, genuine leather nato vs original strap (sorry for bad quality pic)


nice looking especially considering the price. was the case steel or alloy?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

strannger said:


> nice looking especially considering the price. was the case steel or alloy?


And is the crystal really plastic?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

So, I got my oDo Schmeichel.







Standard Chinese quality for this price tag, which is impressive of course, but not jaw dropping. Ticks quite a lot with jumpy second hand. Glass crystal. I'm not sure if the case is stainless, any easy way to test that?

An ugly detail that I didn't notice before. The hour hand completely covers the hour number instead of pointing at it...

Anyway, I wanted a Flieger just for fun. For that purpose the oDo definitely fits the bill.


----------



## strannger (Jan 10, 2015)

-ix- said:


> So, I got my oDo Schmeichel.
> View attachment 4283498
> 
> Standard Chinese quality for this price tag, which is impressive of course, but not jaw dropping. Ticks quite a lot with jumpy second hand. Glass crystal. I'm not sure if the case is stainless, any easy way to test that?
> ...


Looks not bad from the photo. Any lume on the hour/minute hands?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So the (in)famous US$9.62 'Daniel Wellington' watches that started the argument in the 'Spotted a Bargain' thread, arrived in the post today.
> 
> My head says that for the price they're pretty likely to be knockoffs, but if they are, they're the best darn fakes I've seen in a long, long time. I've poured over pics of store-bought DW's and I'll be beggared if I can spot any notable differences.


When a well known, Swiss made watch is offered for an extremely low price from China. you know it's fake. When a fashion watch, that is produced in China is offered for a bargain price, it's much harder to determine the provenance.

After being chastised for posting this deal, and told that a certain banned website is full of contraband, I have started taking notice of all the "forbidden to MMention" watches available on acceptable eBay. Hmmm. :think:

How is the quality? Any other initial impressions?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

strannger said:


> Looks not bad from the photo. Any lume on the hour/minute hands?


No lume.

EDIT: interesting detail. On the back, some kind of sticker, mostly in Chinese. Looks like it's supposed to say "this is really a genuine oDo!"  including this web address http://www.china3-15.com/ which is amazingly slow and refuses to load. I have lots of Chinese watches but never seen this before.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

-ix- said:


> And is the crystal really plastic?


Hi, glass crystal, alloy case. I like it a lot, but I'm afraid since the case is painted, it will show wear sooner than later...


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Could you please share the link?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheManWhoFalls (Sep 13, 2013)

-ix- said:


> I'm not sure if the case is stainless, any easy way to test that?


I don't know of any ordinary household methods of testing definitively. It's mostly qualitative.

Try to remove the strap and look between the lugs for any rough finishing that might reveal yellow base metal beneath the finish. The pics of the caseback on the listing showed " STAINLESS STEEL", rather than "STAINLESS STEEL BACK" but you never really can tell.

If you have another watch that has "STAINLESS STEEL BACK" on the caseback, try to compare the two. I've noticed that chrome plated cases usually have an "unnatural", almost bluish shine to them, though that might be hard to discern on a watch with a blasted finish.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Got the $17 eBay Croton chrono in, and the watch itself is great. The band is kinda neat, but it is missing a screw  Hopefully the local shop will have one because this watch requires a band with a cutout center like this one....



















Also got in my $10 (each) Android watchbands....


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Swiss movement
> Sapphire crystal
> 43mm
> 200 meter WR
> ...


I went to Ali express to see, price is no longer $14.95
It looks like it is actually more than the Casio now.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Ok, so I FINALLY got my Naviforce watch... never order from GearBest.com. Not only do they ship by SHIP (6 weeks) but ...well... just look...
> 
> The watch arrived in the cheapest band I have ever seen, and the back of the watch having already popped off. The band literally disintegrated when I took the watch off...
> 
> ...


Damn that was an ugly band! Glad the watch worked out ok. I'm thinking of putting mine on a NATO strap also.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Got the $17 eBay Croton chrono in, and the watch itself is great. The band is kinda neat, but it is missing a screw  Hopefully the local shop will have one because this watch requires a band with a cutout center like this one....


Croton is pretty good with customer service. The watch has a lifetime warranty, and there is a good chance they will send you a screw if they still have them on hand. Croton Watches - Contact us


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

silverwarior said:


> IK colouring, my first mechanical watch & the only watch below $20. Currently sell at DX for $17.85.


Ha Haaaa, I have that watch too! Only I paid a bit more for it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

-ix- said:


> No lume.
> 
> EDIT: interesting detail. On the back, some kind of sticker, mostly in Chinese. Looks like it's supposed to say "this is really a genuine oDo!"  including this web address ä¸.å›½å•†å"�ä¿¡æ�¯éªŒè¯�ä¸.å¿ƒ which is amazingly slow and refuses to load. I have lots of Chinese watches but never seen this before.


oDo is a Chinese watch brand.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> The buckle holes have no reinforcement so the cloth strap probably won't last a long time. I ordered the best bracelet to go with this, a bit like the original Eterna and not too expensive for this cheap watch, £9.99.
> View attachment 4171298
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet I bought didn't fit between the lugs, the first link was very slightly wider than the end part. I bought another for £5.99, only 3 links wide but it does have curved end pieces.








I did have to take out all 4 removable links to fit my 7 1/4 wrist though!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

This is what happens when I spend my day on Conference Calls.... ordered these today.

eBay 19.99 shipped, 46mm (Re-Branded Timex?)










Also paid a tad more, but found this 44mm Timex on Amazon (Last one) for 24.99 shipped.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1974 Seiko










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 1974 Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is a score!


----------



## strannger (Jan 10, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> This is what happens when I spend my day on Conference Calls.... ordered these today.
> 
> Also paid a tad more, but found this 44mm Timex on Amazon (Last one) for 24.99 shipped.


Nice catch. Love the look of this timex case. Any idea what the model number/name?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

strannger said:


> Nice catch. Love the look of this timex case. Any idea what the model number/name?


Amazon listed it as Model # 2G761.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DSlocum said:


> Now THAT is a score!


Thanks
Fully-functional too. Had to polish her all up & Polly Watch the acrylic crystal.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DSlocum said:


> This is what happens when I spend my day on Conference Calls.... ordered these today.
> 
> eBay 19.99 shipped, 46mm (Re-Branded Timex?)
> 
> ...


Better stay away from those calls ,then again smokin'deals u got

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks
> Fully-functional too. Had to polish her all up & Polly Watch the acrylic crystal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


Looking great. Stunningly up to date despite its age.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

-ix- said:


> Looking great. Stunningly up to date despite its age.


Thanks, I'm pleasantly surprised on how much I like this it gets more wrist time than my panerai's.
this is the coolest feature of the watch
  









1974 Seiko Navigator Timer

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

On the way, 10.7$ shipped.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

This Edifice wannabe is in the wishlist, about 18$.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Found another for my wishlist, 13.5$ shipped.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

My beach watch from the other day, $10!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertee (Jan 30, 2015)

I freaking STOLE an Invicta Grand Diver Automatic 3045. Cost me $11.28. Pretty much brand new. All I had to do was replace the pin that holds the band on one side, that was the only thing broken. Brand new. I didn't have a spare pin, so I took it to the Jewelry store and they put one in for me for $10, because I didn't want to wait...haha.

Sorry in advance for the massive image, not sure how to resize without opening up a file editor.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Fantastic deal! The Grand Divers are awesome!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Globlu








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I decided I needed a three dial watch. $9 shipped.







Actually I just bought this for this thread....


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

$13 Special Edition and $14 Bulova


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Globlu Japan Quartz 








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

So I go into Wal-Mart for printer ink and cat litter!! Two simple things right? I walked out with these two specimens!! Well, plus the ink and litter!!! Casio I'll give to my daughter, and the Timex I thought I'd flip but now that I've set it.........it's pretty sweet so who knows!!!







$15 for the pair!! I would have had another nice expedition but the crown wouldn't depress all the way. The time would run fine but one little twitch and the date would start flipping!! Oh well......you win some you lose some I suppose!!!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Got the 38mm 'fineat' for my wife. Costed me 8 USD in the end (16 USD paid to seller with 50% refund afterwards).

The package was supposed to handle the post, but it was badly packed. The case was almost entirely out of the protection.










Besides the already known 'internatioMnal cPmpany', the rotor had fell off during shipment.









Notice the dust inside of the case.









After some monumental effort trying to unscrew a snap back case, finally was able to fix the rotor into its place and, after some TLC, everything worked was it should.

The watch is running about +4s/day and has a 40h30min power reserve.

The bracelet was changed to a blue leather strap, and my wife is really happy with her gift, her first automatic watch.

It has been difficult to take some pictures, because she forgot how rotation works and has it on her wrist all the time now.

Anyway, I was able to get a picture this morning


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Some of my under 20 cheapies...(I know, it's a disease LOL)


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Still on the 38mm Fineat. The smartphone pictures, lacking focus, weren't helping the watch, lol

Took some pictures, including one in my wrist (7.5"). This one is my wife's, but I think I will buy another one and put a a brown leather strap.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

It's a good looking watch, but I am thinking it might be a bit small for me, probably a good thing considering my out of control buying lately


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

So far my Fineat has been great value for money, it got much wrist time and keeps the time well,
I ordered one with blue dial also...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> So far my Fineat has been great value for money, it got much wrist time and keeps the time well,
> I ordered one with blue dial also...
> View attachment 4357442


Sweet color! Did you get that one off of ebay? I can't seem to find it there.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

It is on the not to mention site called Ali....................


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> So far my Fineat has been great value for money, it got much wrist time and keeps the time well,
> I ordered one with blue dial also...
> View attachment 4357442


That's it, found my new one, lol


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> So far my Fineat has been great value for money, it got much wrist time and keeps the time well,
> I ordered one with blue dial also...
> View attachment 4357442


Great looking watch! Too bad it's an automatic...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

I kinda agree as I have to many automatics now and quartz is less "maintainance", but still for that price who cares b-)


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Got the $19.99 eBay Zippo watch and I am mightily impressed. It is as nice, or nicer, than a couple of the quartz watches I paid 5X for.










Nicely curved case which is a bonus since it measures 47mm from 10-4, signed crown and very cool milled rings around the case.




























Band is very cushy and extra long!! Details on the watch are really nice.










Looking through a loupe, I couldn't see any flaws, but you can see a couple of small ones where the lume was applied, but only when lit up. Very bright.

Lume shot


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Got the $19.99 eBay Zippo watch and I am mightily impressed. It is as nice, or nicer, than a couple of the quartz watches I paid 5X for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it come with extra flints?????


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> Did it come with extra flints?????


Sadly, no. No idea where the fluid goes either.... guess I will have to carry a bic lighter as well as the watch.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Sadly, no. No idea where the fluid goes either.... guess I will have to carry a bic lighter as well as the watch.


See, if it were a Rolex, your servant would light your smokes for you.........so its a fail on so many levels!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> See, if it were a Rolex, your servant would light your smokes for you.........so its a fail on so many levels!


If it was a Rolex, I would have to wear a couple of gold chains and some really stupid sunglasses... or at least, that is how it works in Miami!

I don't do gold chains, so I don't qualify.... woe is me!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> If it was a Rolex, I would have to wear a couple of gold chains and some really stupid sunglasses... or at least, that is how it works in Miami!
> 
> I don't do gold chains, so I don't qualify.... woe is me!


Yeah, the third world pimp look is one only third world pimps can pull off I guess.


----------



## jk_riles (Jun 17, 2015)

My new Jargar watch. Only paid $12. It's an automatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Got the $19.99 eBay Zippo watch and I am mightily impressed. It is as nice, or nicer, than a couple of the quartz watches I paid 5X for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full stainless or just the back?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I would like to take the time to thank all the people that do not buy cheap and/or lifestyle brand or quartz watches, especially all 3. It makes the pickings for me all the better! I recently traded my Quiksilver 300M WR 43mm diver to a friend (that left me and my wife with four of them) so since I have realized that the older ones are just awesome watches I am always on the lookout for more. This one just arrived out of the mail. At 38mm it is much closer to what I like to wear and exactly the price I like to pay; $15 with shipping. This is the only Quiksilver I have owned without a screw down crown (only 50m WR) and it is the one that says "Super Professional" on it, lol. But like all the others it has a SS case and a Myota movement and awesome lume (as good as my Seikos). So I am happy.....now I am going to go find a replacement for the crappy plastic band.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

jk_riles said:


> My new Jargar watch. Only paid $12. It's an automatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... that is one busy dial! My eyes couldn't handle that... :think:

That's one of those watches where the conversation goes something like this:

"Hey, what time is it?"
"No idea, but look how awesome this is! Hold on, let me get my magnifying glass....." :-d


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

justadad said:


> Full stainless or just the back?


Full stainless! It is a substantial watch, weighing in at 102gms.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> I would like to take the time to thank all the people that do not buy cheap and/or lifestyle brand or quartz watches, especially all 3. It makes the pickings for me all the better! I recently traded my Quiksilver 300M WR 43mm diver to a friend (that left me and my wife with four of them) so since I have realized that the older ones are just awesome watches I am always on the lookout for more. This one just arrived out of the mail. At 38mm it is much closer to what I like to wear and exactly the price I like to pay; $15 with shipping. This is the only Quiksilver I have owned without a screw down crown (only 50m WR) and it is the one that says "Super Professional" on it, lol. But like all the others it has a SS case and a Myota movement and awesome lume (as good as my Seikos). So I am happy.....now I am going to go find a replacement for the crappy plastic band.


Congrats on finding another one, but didn't I see you posting that you weren't going to be buying more anytime soon? :think:

I remember being skeptical ;-)


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Ahhhhhh so much better!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Congrats on finding another one, but didn't I see you posting that you weren't going to be buying more anytime soon? :think:
> 
> I remember being skeptical ;-)


BUT!!!!! I traded two for the Casio 106! Does that count??? And I cant believe I am going to say this, but I think I am going to sell the Casio 106, its just too big for me. Especially after I put this one on.

PS Of course you were right to be skeptical!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Full stainless! It is a substantial watch, weighing in at 102gms.


Hmmmmm.........me thinks!!!! Just checked the Bay. Shame they have nothing with a rotatable bezel and everything is 45-46mm.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> BUT!!!!! I traded two for the Casio 106! Does that count??? And I cant believe I am going to say this, but I think I am going to sell the Casio 106, its just too big for me. Especially after I put this one on.
> 
> PS Of course you were right to be skeptical!


HA! That is why you fit in here so very well...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> I recently traded my Quiksilver 300M WR 43mm diver to a friend (that left me and my wife with four of them)
> View attachment 4361010


I'll be your friend and you call it 5!!!


----------



## drmemory (Jun 2, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> I would like to take the time to thank all the people that do not buy cheap and/or lifestyle brand or quartz watches, especially all 3. It makes the pickings for me all the better! I recently traded my Quiksilver 300M WR 43mm diver to a friend (that left me and my wife with four of them) so since I have realized that the older ones are just awesome watches I am always on the lookout for more. This one just arrived out of the mail. At 38mm it is much closer to what I like to wear and exactly the price I like to pay; $15 with shipping. This is the only Quiksilver I have owned without a screw down crown (only 50m WR) and it is the one that says "Super Professional" on it, lol. But like all the others it has a SS case and a Myota movement and awesome lume (as good as my Seikos). So I am happy.....now I am going to go find a replacement for the crappy plastic band.


Where can you find these watches?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Quite a bit of the time Quiksilver watches are available on the bay for next to nothing. They are decent watches.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> BUT!!!!! I traded two for the Casio 106! Does that count??? And I cant believe I am going to say this, but I think I am going to sell the Casio 106, its just too big for me. Especially after I put this one on.
> 
> PS Of course you were right to be skeptical!


He has it listed dirt cheap too. If I didn't already have 1 I would buy it.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought this for $21, but after I complained about some misrepresentations and QC issues, it was reduced to $15.

*Megir M3006 Quartz Chronograph - Panerai 1950 Homage

*


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

drmemory said:


> Where can you find these watches?


Capt O is quite right, most of the time I find them on eBay. The ones that they make now are just plastic digitals but the ones that seem to be six or more years old were really made quite well and have good Myota movements. After I bought the first one for my wife and saw how nice it was, I tried a few more. Since they are not listed in the list of brands when searching, one has to really dig for them. One of the ones I traded was a real professional diver with 300m WR and silicon shield...but like the 106, it was just too big for me to wear. Since they are a fashion/lifestyle brand, they often get overlooked and can be had for next to nothing. I love finding good quality watches from those type of brands because they can be had for awesome prices. I never care about names on watches.....when I started _not_ caring about names a vast world of awesome watches opened up to me. I have in the mail a diver from a company called "Freelook" ....I had to look them up, they are some sore of Fashion brand, here is the link to this watch HA1433-1 Is it worth $150 new? I highly doubt it....but I am sure its worth the $11.50 I paid for it.

I got a used one off of eBay for $11.50 just to see if they are decent quality. It has 100M WR, looks nice (basic black diver with black case) and is cheap. This seller listed his with an auction starting at 9.50 and I was the only bidder. The other Freelooks were listed at BIN prices of $45+. These are the type of watches that I take a chance on if I can get them low enough......Quiksilvers can be real gems, I will have to see about Freelook. The rest of their line is pretty gross though! The bottom line is that if you dig deep enough into eBay's search engine, you can find all kinds of things.

PS One reason I look for lightly used off and fashion/lifestyle brands is that one can get them for good prices like I said above but the other reason is that new watches in this price range, like the Infantry Diver I got last week and reviewed, are just terrible in comparison. That is one reason I rarely buy new watches. I got my new Seiko 5 in Feb for $43 and my new Invicta for $45 because at that price, they were less than what used ones were going for but that is rare. The Infantry units I got new for $12 each I did not feel too abused by but if I would have paid more than that, I would have felt burned.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is a great example of a "fashion" brand that looks like a pretty cool watch. It went higher than $20 but it still looks like a nice buy for a good watch.

Nautica Mens NMX 650 Mega Pro Diver 200M WR Black Dial SS Orange Resin Big Watch | eBay


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Bodyblue said:


> Here is a great example of a "fashion" brand that looks like a pretty cool watch. It went higher than $20 but it still looks like a nice buy for a good watch.
> 
> Nautica Mens NMX 650 Mega Pro Diver 200M WR Black Dial SS Orange Resin Big Watch | eBay


Nautica has some nice wathes indeed. Timex's better dressed brother.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Even though this cost $25, I had posted it with an < $20 as 'incoming' earlier in the thread, so I thought I would share here.










Purty....


----------



## jk_riles (Jun 17, 2015)

jk_riles said:


> My new Jargar watch. Only paid $12. It's an automatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops!! I misspoke about the price, it's actually $18. still a bargain though!


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Casio G Shock AWGM100B-1ACR pre-owned $16.05 + $5.00 shipping.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Even though this cost $25, I had posted it with an < $20 as 'incoming' earlier in the thread, so I thought I would share here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty! New? Used? Link?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

AlexCristiano said:


> Pretty! New? Used? Link?


New old stock! Still in the package, never opened... got it on Amazon, but it was the last one in stock. It's a 2G761 if you want to search for one.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, I finally got the "Freelook" diver that I bought on eBay for $11.50. Freelook is some sort of fashion brand and this watch lists for $150 on Amazon Amazon.com: Freelook Unisex HA1433-1 Sea Diver Jelly Black with Black Dial Watch: Watches

Of course it is not worth anything near $150 that but it has decent WR, a nice rubber strap, 40mm size and a Myota movement. The one thing that I dont like about it, fixed bezel, is what it makes it soooooooooo much nicer than the Infantry diver. The Infantry has just a _terrible_ sloppy bezel and I just cant wear it. At least this one feels better and the bezel does not flop all over the place. This one I got at auction and I was the only bidder at $9.50 + $2 shipping. It did not come in a box but its looks as if its never been worn. The other used ones ones on eBay are at BIN prices at around $45-50, which is still waaay too much I think. I think its a pretty decent $20 watch (far better than the Infantry) and a really nice $11.50 watch. If the bezel was real, it would be worth $30 or so I think.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Forgot to post this... I saw a silver one like this here on WUS, asked about it but never got an answer. Kept my eyes open and saw it on eBay... honestly, I was a little bummed that it was an Infantry, but hell, it was cheap so... you know me. 

I had to get it just for the shape... I seem to be developing a shape fetish and am going all Pokemon (Gotta catch 'em all)


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Forgot to post this... I saw a silver one like this here on WUS, asked about it but never got an answer. Kept my eyes open and saw it on eBay... honestly, I was a little bummed that it was an Infantry, but hell, it was cheap so... you know me.
> 
> I had to get it just for the shape... I seem to be developing a shape fetish and am going all Pokemon (Gotta catch 'em all)


Pure Cylon all the way!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

$12 incl shipping, online auction.








My first (and probably last) two-tone. Nice condition, sapphire crystal and a very dark blue face, looks black most of the time, but a ray of deep blue appears in some light conditions (seems impossible to capture with my phone's camera...)

Will definitely replace the bracelet with a leather strap, which should make it a pretty sharp looking dress watch.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

-ix- said:


> $12 incl shipping, online auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking watch. I like two tone if it tasteful like yours. I dont think the band looks that bad really. One of my favorite under $20 is this Armitron. It came with a two tone bracelet (like the color but not the bracelet) but I like it on leather or mesh much better. This thick Italian leather band has a gold buckle so it picks up the gold accents. I actually have three of them that I picked up very cheap.....SS case and Myota movements cased in the US.....I love old Armitrons.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

-ix- said:


> $12 incl shipping, online auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FYI, if anybody's in the market for a summer hiking/camping watch, a shop on eBay has the "Paracord 550 Survival Bracelet Watch" with a compass, flint, whistle and maybe more gadgets than that, for $14.99 delivered.

Paracord 550 Watch Survival Bracelet with Compass Flint Whistle Handmade Camo | eBay


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Got my super cheap ebay watches today, less than £3 each!
















So that's how the Chinese spell 'Omega'


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Pulsar PXN133. Got it for $4.99+5 shipping. The cyclops was scratched so badly it was useless. There is a nice scratch going from 11 to 12. Fantastic buy IMO. 100m wr, day/date, screw down crown and back. Ss case, rotating bezel

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Got my super cheap ebay watches today, less than £3 each!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4445922&d=1435273109"]
> 
> ...


How is the SWIDU? I am looking at that one in blue


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> So that's how the Chinese spell 'Omega'


 what was your search term? Seller? Nice style...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Pulsar PXN133. Got it for $4.99+5 shipping. The cyclops was scratched so badly it was useless. There is a nice scratch going from 11 to 12. Fantastic buy IMO. 100m wr, day/date, screw down crown and back. Ss case, rotating bezel
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I never seem to find the pulsars you guys score. I would love one or two.This is about the only price point I would buy an orange watch too.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Believe me when I say I would have gladly paid $50+ for it.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I had forgotten I ordered these... that pair cost me $12.79 on one of _those _chinese websites.

My wife had mentioned that she like the idea of a ceramic watch, in white, for summer wear, but didn't want to pay the prices of the ones she had looked at.

I found this, and she loves it. It is ceramic (links and body) and the only issue I see is that it doesn't use split pins on the link, it uses a solid pin and special sleeves.










And after seeing a hundred of these on here, I had to get one. Slapped it on a decent leather band with deployant... I have to admit, I like it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I like that curren but I know myself...I wont wear a watch with a black case. They always just sit in my watch box.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I like that curren but I know myself...I wont wear a watch with a black case. They always just sit in my watch box.


I don't mind. I work at home as a developer, so no real worries about scratching it, and if I do, it's a Curren, so who cares!

ALL of my good watches are stainless though


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Nah, it's not about that for me. I just don't think they look right on my arm. I have a small wrist and they just sit there like a chunk of coal.


----------



## 1986red5.0 (Jun 9, 2015)

Exactly $4 worth of watch. Late night eBay impulse shopping at it's finest  









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

As I have to many automatics I was glad to finally find a 40mm Sub with quartz and silver dial.
Bezel is not for rotating (which is ok since last time i needed that function was scuba diving in the army years ago)
and the crown is a bit big but who cares. Picked it up for 19 $ on a 70% sale in Sweden today.


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

This Infantry Pacifistor.

Bought it purely for the looks. You don't see watches with a 'globe' so often, and the blue hands also were a big suprise. They actually look good! The globe is also not printed, but really 'sticking' out of the dial. I've had many cheap watches but this one has been in my collection for quite a while now.. It costed 15$ on ebay as far as I recall.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> As I have to many automatics I was glad to finally find a 40mm Sub with quartz and silver dial.
> Bezel is not for rotating (which is ok since last time i needed that function was scuba diving in the army years ago)
> and the crown is a bit big but who cares. Picked it up for 19 $ on a 70% sale in Sweden today.
> 
> View attachment 4457266


I love it!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> I love it!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

I think this watch was featured some times now but for 9 USD including shipping to Portugal this is one of my favourites:









True chronograph, dual time, decent bracelet and great night light


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Grab from a close down sale. NOS, swiss ETA movt, screw down crown and backcase. 2.5x magnification of cyclops. 60 clicks of bezel. Great quality for the price point.
Love the vintage Tag Heuer 1000 feel.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought for £5 the Eaglemoss Australian Naval Diver, I though at first it was based on the Longines Legend but it's actually the Droz Supercompressor. I need to find out what type of strap they originally had.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

When I ordered this from BangGood (several weeks ago), I didn't have any all black watches...for $14, it's not too shabby.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> When I ordered this from BangGood (several weeks ago), I didn't have any all black watches...for $14, it's not too shabby.


I tried several Skmei watches lately and the quality and finish is not bad for the price.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> I tried several Skmei watches lately and the quality and finish is not bad for the price.


They beat the Infantry watches (except for the Sinne Auto) and a couple of others in the way it feels when setting the time... not touchy, smooth and no jumping when you push the crown in.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, they are worth a try. There are many models at their homepage:
Guangzhou LED Watches | Binary and special LED watch | LCD Watches | Guangzhou h


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

I have got by email the whole Eyki catalog with pricing too. 
Impressive portfolio. 
What I have noticed is that their listed prices are basically half of the price tags at Ali-express. I mean, it's still kinda peanuts, but now I see why selling a watch at 12-14$ means already a huge margin.

Almost all quartzers have a seiko movement. Some have even sapphire glass. They are more expensive, though. 35$ LOL
Unfortunately not all products are available at sellers at Ali, maybe someone can order at Eyki directly but I wonder if they ship just one or two pieces.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Impressive for 1.5€ shipped. Small hands are fake, plastic case but the band itself is worth this price. LOL


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Cabatisto said:


> I have got by email the whole Eyki catalog with pricing too.
> Impressive portfolio.
> What I have noticed is that their listed prices are basically half of the price tags at Ali-express. I mean, it's still kinda peanuts, but now I see why selling a watch at 12-14$ means already a huge margin.
> 
> ...


I have never been disappointed by an Eyki. Great watches for the price.

If I PM you my email address, would you mind sending more a copy of the catalogue? Most often I can't find models I their website...


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Cabatisto said:


> Impressive for 1.5€ shipped. Small hands are fake, plastic case but the band itself is worth this price. LOL


Name itself is worth the price, and I can't even tell if it's Genius Army or Gemius Army. :-!


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

@-ix- Sure, no problem at all.

Actually, for those interested, I have zipped that bunch of PDF's here, you can download it as you like.

Also, I have got the JIUKO catalog, it's their high-end brand. Again find the zipped PDF's here.

http://www.4shared.com/zip/tzNVrhrFba/Eyki.html

http://www.4shared.com/zip/GEzbpG1Uce/JIUSKO.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

wromg said:


> Name itself is worth the price, and I can't even tell if it's Genius Army or Gemius Army. :-!


Checked again. It's Gemius!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Cabatisto said:


> @-ix- Sure, no problem at all.
> 
> Actually, for those interested, I have zipped that bunch of PDF's here, you can download it as you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Amazing line up!

Also, wasn't aware of their premium brand, only their women's fashion brand, Kimio.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I finally found a band that makes me want to wear this Infantry. Between this one and the Diver by Infantry, this one is by far much better made. The horribly crappy bezel on the Diver means I cant stand to wear it. The Freelook Diver I got with the fixed bezel is much better because it does not flop around when moving ones arm.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Since someone reported that those links (Eyki catalogs) provided some ads/spam, these below should be used:

Simple File Sharing and Storage.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Found this one for $3 with no strap. I wish it was a little bigger but I still really like it.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

DannyJackson said:


> Found this one for $3 with no strap. I wish it was a little bigger but I still really like it.


Very nice. Why don't I find these 
Probably best I don't, I own too many watches as it is ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

DannyJackson said:


> Found this one for $3 with no strap. I wish it was a little bigger but I still really like it.


Bargain of the year!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 4486266
> 
> 
> I bought for £5 the Eaglemoss Australian Naval Diver, I though at first it was based on the Longines Legend but it's actually the Droz Supercompressor. I need to find out what type of strap they originally had.











The Droz seem to have originally been fitted with Tropic rubber straps, so I ordered one of these modern versions, £14.99.


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> I finally found a band that makes me want to wear this Infantry. Between this one and the Diver by Infantry, this one is by far much better made. The horribly crappy bezel on the Diver means I cant stand to wear it. The Freelook Diver I got with the fixed bezel is much better because it does not flop around when moving ones arm.
> View attachment 4494986
> View attachment 4494994
> View attachment 4495002


I was just looking at those Infantry diver watches on eBay earlier today. is the bezel actually loose enough to click or rattle when you move your wrist?


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> I finally found a band that makes me want to wear this Infantry. Between this one and the Diver by Infantry, this one is by far much better made. The horribly crappy bezel on the Diver means I cant stand to wear it. The Freelook Diver I got with the fixed bezel is much better because it does not flop around when moving ones arm.
> View attachment 4494986
> View attachment 4494994
> View attachment 4495002


I was just looking at that Infantry Diver's watch this morning. Is your bezel actually so loose that it makes a clicking noise when you move your wrist?

BC


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Navy blue Shark Army

Really liked this kind of blue !


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

bcolins said:


> I was just looking at that Infantry Diver's watch this morning. Is your bezel actually so loose that it makes a clicking noise when you move your wrist?
> 
> BC


I used to have an Infantry Sub. The bezel didn't move on it's own when worn, but it was so loose that it was not worth having. Trust me don't buy it. Instead look on eBay for Armitron Durasteel or Quiksilver for inexpensive divers.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

My weekender just went kaput and I need a replacement. white dial, no complications. Something that will pair well with a wide variety of natos. 20mm lugs. any ideas before I go try and reinvent the wheel?


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I used to have an Infantry Sub. The bezel didn't move on it's own when worn, but it was so loose that it was not worth having. Trust me don't buy it. Instead look on eBay for Armitron Durasteel or Quiksilver for inexpensive divers.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I've managed to pick up two different NIB Croton divers (200M & 300M), for under $25 online. They are way better made than the Chinese brands. It's not easy to find them that cheap, but possible with auctions or closeouts.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

bcolins said:


> I was just looking at those Infantry diver watches on eBay earlier today. is the bezel actually loose enough to click or rattle when you move your wrist?


If you shake your wrist I imagine it will move a bit, its just really loose and I hate it. It _looks_ quite nice but thats all. The other Infantry watch (that I bought for the same price a few months ago on an auction) feels much better because it is a solid piece of steel......and now I notice that they are not discounting them at all now and dont put them on auction. They are just about $25 all the time which I think is a bit high. $20 and under is a better price.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I used to have an Infantry Sub. The bezel didn't move on it's own when worn, but it was so loose that it was not worth having. Trust me don't buy it. Instead look on eBay for Armitron Durasteel or Quiksilver for inexpensive divers.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I second that! I am in a dry spell and its making me crazy! I have not been able to find any decent DuraSteels for a while now. But I do have 3 of these! LOL Oh and all of them have slightly different handsets.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ooops... it was over $20


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

This is one I took a chance on liking since it does look pretty silly. This "Time Force Italian Design" surf watch was $12 on eBay. It looks like it should be $5 but actually it is a fairly nice watch. 10ATM, SS case and back and thick acrylic crystal with very comfortable blue cloth coated rubber strap. It is 40mm but looks smaller. The biggest surprise is the lume; it has two fat blobs of it on the end of each hand. When I got it out of the mail a few hours ago, I hit it for a few seconds with an LED flashlight and put it down. Three hours later I can still see it in a well lighted room. Yes, its silly looking, yes it was cheap but I am actually pleased with it!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

The blue band that came on the Time Force was nice looking and comfortable but I get gagged out when I wear most old leather or canvas bands so off it came and on went a mesh. Again, the face looks like an anime comic book but its a much better watch than any of my Infantry watches.


----------



## S8pt (May 28, 2015)

Finally received this today. "Professionally refurbished". I've been trying to avoid these watches but I really liked how the strap mached the dial. ~7£


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Picked up a blue dialed amw330 for $12 on the Bay. Crystal has significant scratching and an internal plastic tab is broken which prevents adjustments to the digital display but it was cheap as chips and the blue variant is less common so I went for it. Eventually I will get a donor watch for the parts and make the blue one whole. For now it is my blue beater.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Picked up this Xiongmao (Chinese for Panda) from Taobao for a hair under $20














I would guess it was made some time in the 80s, it features a Chinese Tongji (standard) movement and was made in Xian, China.

One thing that is interesting about these watches is that they were never marketed. Technically all of these "Panda" watches are prototypes, however there certainly seems to be a lot of them out there. The most common one I see comes in a 30mm case with a non-textured white dial, I was pretty excited to see a 35mm Panda with a textured dial for under $20! Best part is that it keeps time very well and is in almost mint condition.


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Heres a pic of an "Infantry" brand Tachymeter/Dive style Watch which also has a double digital display with a back light. Stainless steel case and band and slightly domed crystal. $14 (Ebay) delivered from stateside (New Jersey I think) was sent priority, so had it in 3 days.

Case diameter is listed at 45mm. Thought it might be a bit big on my small wrist, but looks OK. The Digital display is ONLY visible in Direct sunlight or bright lighting,....Backlight does not help in daylight,....however back light works very well in low level lighting situations. Wishing they would make the same watch without the 3 and 9 numerals on the dial. If they deleted the 3 and 9 and changed to a digital display that was more visible, this would be a killer value,....That said,.....Still well worth the $14 IMHO.

BC


----------



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

Nothing special, Casio W213-1A for my wife for camping. $13.97 on Amazon, 10-year battery life, timer, light etc. it does have everything she needs and more.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

bcolins said:


> Heres a pic of an "Infantry" brand Tachymeter/Dive style Watch which also has a double digital display with a back light. Stainless steel case and band and slightly domed crystal. $14 (Ebay) delivered from stateside (New Jersey I think) was sent priority, so had it in 3 days.
> 
> Case diameter is listed at 45mm. Thought it might be a bit big on my small wrist, but looks OK. The Digital display is ONLY visible in Direct sunlight or bright lighting,....Backlight does not help in daylight,....however back light works very well in low level lighting situations. Wishing they would make the same watch without the 3 and 9 numerals on the dial. If they deleted the 3 and 9 and changed to a digital display that was more visible, this would be a killer value,....That said,.....Still well worth the $14 IMHO.
> 
> BC


I put this mesh band on one of my Infantry watches and really started liking/wearing it.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

eahm said:


> Nothing special, Casio W213-1A for my wife for camping. $13.97 on Amazon, 10-year battery life, timer, light etc. it does have everything she needs and more.
> 
> View attachment 4585290


Its a nice looking watch, like most Casios are.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Picked up this Xiongmao (Chinese for Panda) from Taobao for a hair under $20
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4582050&d=1436365917"]
> 
> 
> ...


I shouldn't have seen this watch.... Thankfully I have no idea how to buy on Taobao


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Won this watch last week for a 1.06 USD and received it over the weekend. I like the way it looks. Keeps accurate time. What do you say friends?


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is yet another addition to my growing collection of "Under $20" watches. This one by "Skmei". The watch is about 45-46mm wide. Watch was $13.56 on eBay, shipping by Epacket from Hong Kong. It took about 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Won this watch last week for a 1.06 USD and received it over the weekend. I like the way it looks. Keeps accurate time. What do you say friends?


Nice pickup


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

$10 watch on $4 strap:


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> $10 watch on $4 strap:
> 
> View attachment 4806945


How much slop does your bezel have? The Infantry like yours I got is just terrible. And on mine the cyclops is so far out of place one can barely see the date. I really wanted to like this watch but I have been having a hard time with it.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Bodyblue said:


> How much slop does your bezel have? The Infantry like yours I got is just terrible. And on mine the cyclops is so far out of place one can barely see the date. I really wanted to like this watch but I have been having a hard time with it.


Guess I was lucky because the bezel is very thight and the cyclops is in the right place.
They even corrected the "spacial" spelling error LOL. With these chinese brands you never know what you get.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

A $12 Lorus after a new battery and a case polishing.


----------



## awundrin (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been looking at that very same watch on The Bay. How wide is the watch? Strap quality? And is there also English for day of the week in addition to the Chinese?


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Got my S-shock (Skmei). Couldn't wear it outside the house, the S-Shock was too embarrassing.








I have thought that the S-Shock was painted. In fact, it was painted, but inside of an engraving.

Well, someone had to do something about that, am I right?

Got a dremmel, 2 sanding bits and started to destroy the bezel, lol

This is what it looks like now, up close, pretty bad finishing...









And his is what it looks like in 'normal' view. Bad, but 100% better than with the white printing.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Decided to save another ultra affordable. Orkina 'Planet Ocean'. When it arrived, went straight to the end of a drawer. The fake chrome look, bad finishing, glue showing between the bezel insert and the glass, a bad insertion of the bezel insert near the pip, insert was misaligned too, the poor strap, the glass that had smudges on the inside... I could go on.

Bottom line, never wore it outside of the house. Yesterday I thought about putting some elbow grease on it and checking what I could get from it.

Brushed the case, bezel, cleaned and reglued bezel insert, this time aligned with dial, changed the strap for a 20mm orange nato.

Before:














During:








After:














Wearing it today:


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

AlexCristiano said:


> Decided to save another ultra affordable. Orkina 'Planet Ocean'. When it arrived, went straight to the end of a drawer. The fake chrome look, bad finishing, glue showing between the bezel insert and the glass, a bad insertion of the bezel insert near the pip, insert was misaligned too, the poor strap, the glass that had smudges on the inside... I could go on.
> 
> Bottom line, never wore it outside of the house. Yesterday I thought about putting some elbow grease on it and checking what I could get from it.
> 
> Brushed the case, bezel, cleaned and reglued bezel insert, this time aligned with dial, changed the strap for a 20mm orange nato.


Nice work. Sometimes ultra-affordables require a bit of DIY effort to make them wearable.... it's sort of like having to put together your own Ikea furniture; you need to do the finishing yourself on very cheap watches ;-)


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

Squeezy robot not included.









It's hard to complain for $15.55, but here I go anyway. I think the lume is 100 year old zinc sulfide and fades before my eyes can react to the darkness. The case is chrome plated brass. The plating is 2 atoms thick in most places. Zero atoms thick in others. The original bracelet was honed to a lethal edge and I hope the recycling guy wasn't injured by it. I find the screw-down crown amusing.

But it was $15.55, a whole $0.55 more than the strap.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Speaking of watches and robots...I have a couple of these on the way:


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

Just yesterday I found this J Crew Timex military watch at a Goodwill for $9.99.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is an update on my Kevin watch, originally £2.99 with a milanaise strap. I sold the strap for £2 and fitted a brown leather strap, which cost around £3.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Not a bad looking watch, but I don't know... something about wearing a watch with a name freaks me out. Like people who name their cars, or their genitals ;-)

"Hi, I'd DSlocum and this is my watch, Kevin. He doesn't get along with Peter and Paul, my loafers, but he seems to like my belt, Abigail." :-d


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I thought the name was not too good at first, but then I thought about the Hamilton Kevin and it seemed a lot better.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Speaking of cheap watches...

Just got this, an impulse buy at $19.99

I kinda like it. Hate the logo, but like the color and size. The fake leather band has to go, but I have my watchband box full of rejects from other watches so...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice tonneau shape


----------



## awundrin (Feb 18, 2015)

I just got back from a flea market. Picked up this nice, never-worn diver sport watch. Still has the plastic film on the back case. Anyone familiar with the Chameleon brand? Oh, and the best thing is that it only cost $3.50!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Speaking of cheap watches...
> 
> Just got this, an impulse buy at $19.99
> 
> I kinda like it. Hate the logo, but like the color and size. The fake leather band has to go, but I have my watchband box full of rejects from other watches so...


It looks like applied indices. Would make a nice project, disassembling and painting the dial.

I will keep this idea in my bad ideas list. Never know


----------



## portunderground (May 10, 2014)

Alba military. I like the unique day complication. Uses an arrow to show the day. 
Slapped on a NATO to replace the cheapish leather strap the previous owner had and it looks new!
Had it for about $18. Love it! Especially with the hardlex crystal(or mineral).


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

portunderground said:


> Alba military. I like the unique day complication. Uses an arrow to show the day.
> Slapped on a NATO to replace the cheapish leather strap the previous owner had and it looks new!
> Had it for about $18. Love it! Especially with the hardlex crystal(or mineral).


Got a link on this one? Love the day indicator!


----------



## portunderground (May 10, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Got a link on this one? Love the day indicator!


I think it has been discontinued as I couldn't find it anywhere. It says V733-X060 on the back which turns out nothing on Google.

I actually wanted to purchase this over Amazon but it does not ship to where I live. Hope this helps!









http://www.amazon.com/Aruba-Alba-Wa...TF8&qid=1439739597&sr=1-1&keywords=alba+watch


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Very similar. About £15 in UK.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$1 (50% off)+ $1 shipping - GEEK mobile app* (wish.com)

HONHX S-SPORT (not quite as advertised SYNOKE S-SPORT)

The bezel lettering looked a lot better in the ad. I will probably just clean it off since it's so poorly applied. Hard to complain too much for $2 all-in.


----------



## fijiankudi (Aug 26, 2011)

I see some Eyki watches here so I wanted to ask, does anyone know where I can find cuteberry/julius watches?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fijiankudi said:


> I see some Eyki watches here so I wanted to ask, does anyone know where I can find cuteberry/julius watches?


I'm not sure about Cutebery, but there are tons of Julius watches over on the site we dare not speak its name, Ali Express. *"**Home> All Categories>"julius watch" **4,065 Results"*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Finally arrived on its slow boat from Singapore ... My Yulan "Peasant Plywood" (because it's not a Royal Oak). $6.96 delivered new from GearBest.com, and I must say, I'm a little impressed! It quite obviously uses a cheap kind of stainless steel, but otherwise it looks pretty good. The band seems to be real leather, with a really nice croc pattern. The second hand hacks, which was a surprise.

They have these in several different dial colors. Or at least they did.

I'll totally wear this watch when it works with the wardrobe for the day.


----------



## Miki88 (Aug 18, 2015)

Funny story that happened to me yesterday. Went to the watchmaker to change the battery on my watch and to buy the new strap (original strap wasn't that good).
I kept looking at different straps when she said, "For your Armani I recommend this strap" showing me one of the more expensive straps. Wtf? Was she being serious? At first I thought that she had recognized a cheap Chinese watch and tried to pull off the joke. But no, she was being dead serious and kept referring to the watch as Armani at least 3 or 4 times. I was obviously way too embarassed to tell her that it wasn't the Armani and that the watch actually cost $6.5. 
And here are the pics:

































I bought it simply because I liked it, no intention of pretending to wear Armani (I don't even know what model she thought it was).


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

What does that dial signature say?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> What does that dial signature say?


Something that cannot be pronounced in any language I know.  Definitely not Armani.


----------



## Miki88 (Aug 18, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> What does that dial signature say?


It's a "famous" Chinese brand "Shshd". 

Btw, I have just found out which model it reminded her of:









The original strap that came with it is also pretty similar to the original:









The new one I bought is not as shiny as the original. Gotta buy a better one to make it look more Armani-like.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ah! Shshd.

Seems to be a popular watch case, my Womage had it and i've seen a Limit with it.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

These Bauhaus watches from Aeropostale are £10.53, got to try and resist it with all the watches i've already got!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Timex Expedition Acadia $20 eBay NIB


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

After a nailbiting 2 week wait I received my Jiedeng Automatic, I paid the princely sum of £5.89 (free p+p!) for an Auto with a display back, comedy complications; it has a 'Moonphase' comp. which is in fact a Sun/Moon am/pm indicator and Seconds/24 Hours sub dials (no minutes!) I suppose you could use it as a Dual Time comp.

Only tested for 4 hours so far and it's running at a projected +24 secs/day......so far I'm impressed!........time will tell


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Another ebay find, £2.18 (free p+p) feels cheap and very light but ok for a work beater

The dust was free, I think it's a special offer


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> View attachment 5100226
> 
> View attachment 5100234
> 
> ...


Hi! From where have you bought it? I like it!

Thanks

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

EBay $39 including shipping that's $19.50 each.









Seller pic.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

awundrin said:


> Anyone familiar with the Chameleon brand?
> View attachment 5019169


I am actually laughing at that brand mark. It's the logo for a free desktop operating system called OpenSUSE. You can use their logos etc. for free which is probably why they grabbed it.


----------



## ariksokol (Aug 3, 2015)

My $13 NaviForce. I like it a lot, guessing it's a Luminox-inspired watch. Purchased from Gearbest.


----------



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

Danbooru, that's a completely different logo/design and it's a chameleon, of course it's shaped like that.

Motherf.... even they copied openSUSE.


----------



## K_S_P (Aug 20, 2015)

Got this one today, I kinda like the strap color even if it feels super cheap.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

K_S_P said:


> Got this one today, I kinda like the strap color even if it feels super cheap.
> 
> View attachment 5117722


Does that say Weesky? As in "Cigarettes, Wheesky and Wild Wild Women"?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

eahm said:


> Danbooru, that's a completely different logo/design and it's a chameleon, of course it's shaped like that.
> 
> Motherf.... even they copied openSUSE.


It's one of the old vectors for the logo. I've seen Linux penguin ice lollies in dollar/pound shops - it happens here and there.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Does that say Weesky? As in "Cigarettes, Wheesky and Wild Wild Women"?


I was going to ask that!


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

My Yazole $5.00 special with brown band






....which I rather like


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmm... a watch that can double as a passive-aggressive insult.. I think I like it!


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

$7.46 plus $3.99 shipping. Baked the lume of bezel, dial and hands, and sanded all the ugly plating off case and bezel. Underneath is an alloy mishmash, which looks pretty fun, like a ****ty metal camouflage. Removed the Shark army logo and writing with nail polish remover, which didn't affect the black of the dial, a pleasant surprise.

Probably won't be wearing it in company, but I had fun doing it. Shame that the inner ring is fixed, or I would have removed the writing.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Delta32 said:


> $7.46 plus $3.99 shipping. Baked the lume of bezel, dial and hands, and sanded all the ugly plating off case and bezel. Underneath is an alloy mishmash, which looks pretty fun, like a ****ty metal camouflage. Removed the Shark army logo and writing with nail polish remover, which didn't affect the black of the dial, a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Probably won't be wearing it in company, but I had fun doing it. Shame that the inner ring is fixed, or I would have removed the writing.


looks like brass. Maybe do some of the patina accelerating methods to get an even more vintage look. I have thought about picking up a shark or Soki just to play with the brass patina methods.


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't know if the pictures came out well, but it looks more like copper in real life. (not that I know a lot about metals, chime in experts!) Here is a closer look of the three types of metal finish in the case


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

What you are seeing there is the copper layer between the original case and the chrome plating. The copper plated layer is required for the chrome plating to stick to the original metal. Keep sanding and you will eventually get all the copper plating off.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

crodgers said:


> My Yazole $5.00 special with brown band
> View attachment 5130314
> ....which I rather like


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Lusitanv said:


> Hi! From where have you bought it? I like it!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Hi Lusitanv,
It was an ebay find, Mens Automatic Mechanical Skeleton Wristwatch PU Leather Band White Dial | eBay

For the first 6 hours it was running around +20 secs/day......then it stopped!

I tested it again yesterday and it was running at +6 secs/day, then after around 8 hours.........yup, you guessed it!
I have managed to have it running for 14 hours max, it was running at +4 secs/day that time!

So overall, I'm impressed with the look and timekeeping ability for the price of a big mac + fries, but can't say I'm too impressed with it's failure rate

I originally wanted the black dial version, which I prefer, but that seems to be more than double the price at £12.59








Mens Automatic Mechanical Skeleton Wristwatch Wrist Watch PU Band Analog | eBay

Perhaps going for the absolute cheapest on ebay (the white £5.89 one) wasn't the best option, I'll probably chuck this one back at them and go for a black dial and chance it again,
If you decide to go for one then good luck!!

If you search ebay for 'mens automatic watch' and filter the search to show cheapest first there is an amazing choice for under £10


----------



## paneraifan111 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes most of these watches are very affordable and you could literally have 200 to 300 of em for each stunner watch that some have!!


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

paneraifan111 said:


> Yes most of these watches are very affordable and you could literally have 200 to 300 of em for each stunner watch that some have!!


True, but at least the 1 stunner would be right more than twice a day ;-)

I will get a black one and share my thoughts here, perhaps I was just unlucky with this one (the 50% price tag may have something to do with it too?)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Hmm... a watch that can double as a passive-aggressive insult.. I think I like it!


Especially if you put extra emphasis on the "Y" and the "E" at the end is silent.

"Listen, Y'azole, I've had about enough of you."


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Budget design that combines two of my interests; diving and racing b-)


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Since my vacation earlier in the month I have not bought a lot but I am getting back to my little business a bit at a time. I think I will keep this one for a while......I like Armitrons, especially the solid steel ones like this (they used to be called Durasteel), they use Myota movements and are cased in the US. I like the funky dial and layout of the day/date along with the red nylon ring around the case. It came with a cheapie band but I put a heavy mesh one on it and it matches pretty well I think. The crystal is thick acrylic and is virtually perfect.

$14 delivered from eBay.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$18 on eBay right now? Oh, no way!


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

SWIDU Quartz. Made in China. 39.5mm alloy case. Stainless steel bracelet. Water resistance: officially 3ATM, unofficially 0 ATM. It has a very attractive date window, which also makes it easier to read. ;-) And last but not least, the price: US$ 10. :-! Photographed with my smartphone. My apologies for the poor quality.

Cheers,


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

> SWIDU Quartz. Made in China. 39.5mm alloy case. Stainless steel bracelet. Water resistance: officially 3ATM, unofficially 0 ATM. It has a very attractive date window, which also makes it easier to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have one on the way with white dial


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Nice! I have one on the way with white dial


I had a black one, just gave it away a couple of days ago, it ran very well and the new owner is very happy with it, I'm sure you will be too

Not seen the bronze version before, looks nice


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Another recent ebay acquisition. $9.56 including shipping from New Jersey. Took about a week to arrive. FYI, as a prior poster mentioned a rattling rotating bezel on his identical watch,...I am happy to report that The bezel on this one does not rattle. It's a very clean simple and easy to read watch with reasonable quality. BTW, the leather strap is off another eBay watch find, a watch I bought out of China for $2.95 with shipping included.


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Delta32,.......what do you mean by "Baked the Lume"?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

bcolins said:


> Delta32,.......what do you mean by "Baked the Lume"?


Maybe I can take this one. It looks like he did just what it sounds like: baked it in the oven. You have to remove the movement from the dial but it goes in the oven for a few minutes to give it a little nasty. Instant age! Hands, dial, and insert by the looks of his. Baking a colored aluminum bezel sometimes will darken it also, or at least burn the gloss coat off of it, as well as aging the pip.

Forget about "lume" anymore though. It kills luminosity.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

bcolins said:


> Another recent ebay acquisition. $9.56 including shipping from New Jersey. Took about a week to arrive. FYI, as a prior poster mentioned a rattling rotating bezel on his identical watch,...I am happy to report that The bezel on this one does not rattle. It's a very clean simple and easy to read watch with reasonable quality. BTW, the leather strap is off another eBay watch find, a watch I bought out of China for $2.95 with shipping included.


It was ME with the Infantry sub with the terrible bezel! I did use dental floss on it and it fixed it, then I put it on and was happy until I looked down and looked at the cyclops and remembered it was not centered over the date and you cant even _see_ the date! Grrrrrrrrrr.. I really, really wanted to like it! Its a nice looking watch and keeps good time but geeezze I got a bad one! LOL


----------



## don 65 (Aug 29, 2015)

picked this up at garage sale 20 years ago for $1


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Jay McQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I have one on the way with white dial
> ...


What are your thoughts on the Swidu's I like the look of the blue ones


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

don 65 said:


> picked this up at garage sale 20 years ago for $1
> View attachment 5183482


That watch deserves a new crystal!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

bcolins said:


> That watch deserves a new crystal!


And a proper styled leather pilots strap! It sure is a looker!!! Best pick up of this thread by a mile!


----------



## don 65 (Aug 29, 2015)

blue ones are nice. my phone took this picture and it is nickel and band is silver also . but if you gave away a gallet flying officer watch they are over $1000 this one was made in 40's


----------



## don 65 (Aug 29, 2015)

blue is nice


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

pandahill said:


> What are your thoughts on the Swidu's I like the look of the blue ones


They feel a bit cheap and light as a feather, but with those classic looks and a £3 price tag (including P+P) how can you go wrong?

It kept time as well as any other super cheap quartz ( +/- 1 sec/day) and looks the part, 
The plating seemed to scratch rather easily, I would imagine it's probably about 3 atoms thick!

As with all cheap, Chinese watches - Treat it like a GREMLIN...... nasty things happen when they come into contact with water ;-)

I gave mine to a mate who doesn't own a watch at present but is thinking about his first significant purchase (yup, my fault!), I thought it would be a good 'practise' watch......y'know, how to walk through doorways without bashing it! If he can keep the plating on for more than a week then he's passed the test

ebay here I come, I'm gonna bag me a bronze 'Swindle-you'


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Sofa-Lofa, I have a question. Was it difficult for you to remove the pins connecting the links on the bracelet of the SWIDU? It was very, very, difficult on mine, nearly impossible. 

Thanks,

MMT


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hi MMT,
My strap was fashioned from the finest plastic cow, so no pins to worry about,

But, yeah, some of the really cheap straps can be a bit of a bugger to adjust, if I were you I would double the value of the watch by buying a £3 strap to go with it


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Hi MMT,
> My strap was fashioned from the finest plastic cow, so no pins to worry about,
> 
> But, yeah, some of the really cheap straps can be a bit of a bugger to adjust, if I were you I would double the value of the watch by buying a £3 strap to go with it


And I thought the strap was made of finest Connolly leather. ;-) Thank you for the reply. 

Cheers,

MMT


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> They feel a bit cheap and light as a feather, but with those classic looks and a £3 price tag (including P+P) how can you go wrong?
> 
> It kept time as well as any other super cheap quartz ( +/- 1 sec/day) and looks the part,
> The plating seemed to scratch rather easily, I would imagine it's probably about 3 atoms thick!
> ...


Man, that is a clean look to toss on a nato. Really considering it for $4 to US.


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

AP Royal Oak homage.

These watches were issued (free) to members of the Philadelphia Police Department in the 1980s. I have three (two black; one silver), and all three are still running strong after more than 25 years.

(Anyone interested in FSOT, let me know)


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I won this from eBay when I started the thread about gold watches........welcome to 1994! Price of admission? $15


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are three of mine







Curren 8182a - 12 dollars
As a right wearer i LOVE that one. 
I also got it in blue, green and brown.








Curren 8066 - 12 dollars








*V6 super speed 0100 - 9 dollars*
I also got it with white numbers - easier to read

I like them and for now they still work.


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

Another $17 (delivered) Winner. It functions surprisingly well as a hand-cranker, now that the auto winding bits have been removed and reside in my desk drawer. In its defense, the auto winder did work if I did jumping-jacks continuously.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

electroken said:


> Another $17 (delivered) Winner. It functions surprisingly well as a hand-cranker, now that the auto winding bits have been removed and reside in my desk drawer. In its defense, the auto winder did work if I did jumping-jacks continuously.
> 
> View attachment 5292690


Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but is there any significant advantage to removing the autowinder parts?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought this watch as part of a $50 challenge over in the Affordables thread. Having paid the grand sum of $20.82 including delivery for it i was expecting... hmm shall we say i pile of rubbish.

I am actually very surprised what you can get for $20

Pretty nicely packaged...










Gift box 










Nice watch 

















Hang Tags

















Exhibition Back and decorated rotor 










Even got a nice buckle










What can go wrong??? Its even keeping time 

Mark


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but is there any significant advantage to removing the autowinder parts?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The autowinder worked very poorly and added so much drag to the mechanism that hand winding was difficult.

No automatic wind + no hand wind = a watch correct twice per day.

The mechanism was clearly grafted on as an afterthought and was easily removed. Without it, the watch now has a simple Chinese Standard Movement with a few extra holes in it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Took a chance last week on an auction for a 1966 ladies Bulova. Very blurry and dim pictures, but the price was right.

The watch came in today, and it is immaculate. A singe tiny little scratch over the 9 o'clock indicator. Runs beautifully as well. My wife adores it.

$12.42


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

$20 on the dot shipped


----------



## K_S_P (Aug 20, 2015)

Bought this one a couple weeks ago for 14$, ended up being kinda impressed with the case, it doesn't feel that cheap at all.








But I hated the strap so went for something else ( now a '' 30 dollars or less '' watch )


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

K_S_P said:


> Bought this one a couple weeks ago for 14$, ended up being kinda impressed with the case, it doesn't feel that cheap at all.
> View attachment 5346578
> 
> 
> ...


What's the lug width on that strap. Interested in off-loading? Pm me if so.


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Goodwill auction win. $5 bucks plus shipping/handling and fee. $13.25 total. First electric watch I purchased. Did some research and was able to purchase the correct battery from CVS and it fired up!! Been running excellent for the 2 days. Buffed out most of the scratches on the acrylic crystal and case was almost perfect. Threw on a newer stretch band I had laying around. Not too bad for a 45 year old watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

Another CURREN
I got this, because I like the color blue.









Price 10$
Weight 100 gr

I love the design.
Its also quite heavy. 
But even I wear it on my writing hand, its very comfortable. 
I really felt in love with CURREN


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Whoops, 
wrong forum.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another Frederique Constant Index Automatic Deal Alert: Jomadeals today has model 303S5B6 for $439. That's the white dial, stainless steel, leather strap, with stick indices.
> 
> Everyone else is more than $200 more. Gemnation has one in the $500s but it's not this exact model.
> 
> ...


Wrong thread mate! Lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dang, you guys are fast!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dang, you guys are fast!


They call me Lucky Luke. Fastest draw in the west.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

Skmei 0992, €4,50 shipped:


----------



## abax_312 (Dec 21, 2013)

rileyd5 said:


> Goodwill auction win. $5 bucks plus shipping/handling and fee. $13.25 total. First electric watch I purchased. Did some research and was able to purchase the correct battery from CVS and it fired up!! Been running excellent for the 2 days. Buffed out most of the scratches on the acrylic crystal and case was almost perfect. Threw on a newer stretch band I had laying around. Not too bad for a 45 year old watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very similar to a Gruen Precision I've recently inherited and will be trying to restore. Hope it turns out anywhere close to the way yours did. May I ask what you used on the crystal?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have seen something with the same bezel, Winner I think????



Anatole Sturgeon said:


> Skmei 0992, €4,50 shipped:
> 
> View attachment 5430610
> 
> View attachment 5430626


----------



## brmvs (Nov 18, 2013)

I've got a couple

A HMT Pilot, can't remember what it cost but it was certainly under $20










Then a Infantry sub for $13, I think it looks quite good and it has a ss case.










and last the Orkina PO, cost were similar as the Infantry but I think the Infantry is of better quality.


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello, Since the timex has an acrylic crystal I used a product I found at the hardware store called "Scratch Out" by Kit but polywatch is the best one I heard for sure.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Soki military/pilot style. Advertised as a "Noctilucent" dial, and the lume is outrageous. Out of the box the brightness was the first pic, after 30 seconds under an LED flashlight is the second, and then a little collage showing it on the (tinny) bracelet and a couple of NATO styles.

$0.01 ($7.00 including shipping).


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Soki military/pilot style. Advertised as a "Noctilucent" dial, and the lume is outrageous. Out of the box the brightness was the first pic, after 30 seconds under an LED flashlight is the second, and then a little collage showing it on the (tinny) bracelet and a couple of NATO styles.
> 
> $0.01 ($7.00 including shipping).


Very nice!


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Any idea what size the Orkina hands are, and if they'd fit other watches? If they would work on Seiko/Invicta movements, it would be cheaper to buy the watch than separate handsets. Thanks.


brmvs said:


> I've got a couple
> 
> A HMT Pilot, can't remember what it cost but it was certainly under $20
> 
> ...


----------



## brmvs (Nov 18, 2013)

glassmandave said:


> Any idea what size the Orkina hands are, and if they'd fit other watches? If they would work on Seiko/Invicta movements, it would be cheaper to buy the watch than separate handsets. Thanks.


I'm have no idea if they would fit. I've never swapped hands myself so my knowledge is very weak on that subject. However, you could always buy the watch and try! It is pretty cheap after all.


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Soki Sub S86, $17. Faux leather nato strap, $2.5


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

I have few more, posting what i have pics in handy, All below 20$ (exclduding straps in few)


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

> Soki Sub S86, $17. Faux leather nato strap, $2.5


Haha, you gotta love a divers watch called 'Soaky' ;-)


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

I glanced at the first photo and was surprised someone would post a picture of a fake Daniel Wellington in this thread... Then I read your comment and got even more surprised  The original DW watches have slim and long hour markers (yours have fat and short ones), and the original DW watches have a minute hand that barely reaches the minute markers, and an hour hand that touches the hour markers.

If you've seen pictures of store bought DW watches that look like yours, those people have also purchased fakes.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> So the (in)famous US$9.62 'Daniel Wellington' watches that started the argument in the 'Spotted a Bargain' thread, arrived in the post today.
> 
> My head says that for the price they're pretty likely to be knockoffs, but if they are, they're the best darn fakes I've seen in a long, long time. I've poured over pics of store-bought DW's and I'll be beggared if I can spot any notable differences.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

How many variations are there of 100% genuine DW though? They are a western design produced cheaply in China, maybe with several different factories, maybe with intended design tweaks over time. Maybe many overstock watches have been made and retailers are selling them for their true value, not the extreme severe over inflated prices that DW sells them for?


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> How many variations are there of 100% genuine DW though? They are a western design produced cheaply in China, maybe with several different factories, maybe with intended design tweaks over time. Maybe many overstock watches have been made and retailers are selling them for their true value, not the extreme severe over inflated prices that DW sells them for?


There are three different designs, the one pictured in the above post is similar to one of them. DW wouldn't recognise it as theirs as they've never sold watches looking like that. Since we're playing the guessing game, I'd guess it's either a question of the brand not being properly registered internationally, or DW simply having decided to not chase after those using their name.

Either way, I totally agree with you. I wouldn't pay a tenth of what they charge for it. At ten bucks, it's a great watch! At 20, it's okay. At 200, it's a steal - but the other way around


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Halex said:


> I glanced at the first photo and was surprised someone would post a picture of a fake Daniel Wellington in this thread... Then I read your comment and got even more surprised  The original DW watches have slim and long hour markers (yours have fat and short ones), and the original DW watches have a minute hand that barely reaches the minute markers, and an hour hand that touches the hour markers.
> 
> If you've seen pictures of store bought DW watches that look like yours, those people have also purchased fakes.


I wonder if they screwed up and put the women's hands on the men's watch?

*Daniel Wellington Sheffield 40mm* (from DW website)


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

It's not impossible that such a mistake could be made.

But... Always the famous but 

That leaves the misaligned logo (the distance between the center of the watch and the bottom of the logo should be equal to the distance from the top of the logo and the bottom of hour marker 12), the different font size in the logo (Daniel Wellington is written in a much larger font size on the cheaper watch), the different crown (a real DW has basically half a sphere sticking out, the cheap one has a much flatter rounded crown), the different hour markers (long and thin on the real one, short and fat on the cheap one), and the different back (the WR-text is misaligned to the logo, and the shape is completely off, compare to a real one: http://www.discountwatchstore.com/product_images/blog/uploads/2015/01/0106DW-back-1024x682.jpg) to explain. And doesn't it look like the minute markers are longer and closer to the edge of the dial on the top picture? Not to mention the much sharper lugs on the real DW...

I know differences can be hard to spot unless you know what to look for, but I hope I pointed them out in a clear way 



HoustonReal said:


> I wonder if they screwed up and put the women's hands on the men's watch?
> 
> *Daniel Wellington Sheffield 40mm* (from DW website)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Halex said:


> It's not impossible that such a mistake could be made.
> 
> But... Always the famous but
> 
> ...


How about a sterile dial version for $6? I think it has many of the elements the other one is lacking (dial indices, hands, crown, etc.).


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

aaronmd said:


> $20 on the dot shipped
> View attachment 5340066


Is that Gagarin on the strap?


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> How about a sterile dial version for $6? I think it has many of the elements the other one is lacking (dial indices, hands, crown, etc.).


I'm not sure what you mean, but there are plenty of weird things happening here. You've got the DW logo on the strap on picture 4, and I suspect it has been photoshopped out on pictures 2, 3 and 5, and looking at the watch in the top right corner on the last picture you clearly see the DW logo on the dial. I bought a sterile version from a Chinese site a few months ago, and was sent three DW fakes instead, so I have my doubts regarding your link 

It wouldn't surprise me if DW has bought a pre-existing design and simply smacked their logo on top and has a 2 000 % markup, so a six dollar watch that has all the characteristics of a DW except for the logo? Sure, why not. It's a beautiful design and I'd buy it in a heartbeat. But it's not a DW. So why are they using DW's pictures to sell their watch?

In the end, I don't understand this has turned into a discussion. The watch posted earlier is an obvious fake, that's all. Had it not been for the DW logo on it, it would've been a great deal. And if it turns out the watch you linked is actually sterile, that's a great deal as well, but just like the watch posted earlier it won't be a DW.

I would gladly pay ten bucks for a sterile version, but I wouldn't pay a single cent extra for a real DW, and I wouldn't pay a single cent at all for a fake DW.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The DW company doesn't make sense, they say Daniel Wellington wore a Rolex - but they named a company selling quartz Bauhaus watches after him!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I assumed DW was a completely fictional character and the "DW story" was just something made up to sell $6.00 watches for a huge margin. Their one success, as far as I can see, is that their website isn't in broken English, poor idioms, and is mostly correct in regards to grammar and spelling. Not that that isn't win enough!


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> The DW company doesn't make sense, they say Daniel Wellington wore a Rolex - but they named a company selling quartz Bauhaus watches after him!


DW was started by a guy who studied marketing and had sold cheap Chinese watches online for years. He used social media in a pretty much flawless way and is a great example of how marketing, selling the brand, is more important in "making it" than the actual product is. So it makes perfect sense to use Rolex' good name and a, most likely made up, rugged James Bond/Ernest Hemingway manly man type to sell the image.

The watch has a design that has existed for decades, wearing clean dials with both nylon and leather straps has also existed for decades. He has added nothing original of his own, other than the brand. Then he sold the brand, not the watch. And I think the price point is genius. They're too expensive to be something you just buy to try, so if you buy it you'll wear it. But they're cheap enough that even a student can get one. Basically, he's not selling watches. He's selling fashion accessories that indicate that you have money, at a price you can afford. Brilliant.

I'm very impressed by how he basically took textbook examples, applied them to real life and got rich by doing nothing original. But that's also why I would never purchase a watch from DW, because they don't make watches, and it could even be argued watches isn't what they're selling.

On a more on-topic note, I'm going to try to take a couple of decent photos of a Jaragar I purchased for 19 dollars seven or eight years ago on eBay, if not more, that is still running only seven seconds fast per 24 hours. That way, I can contribute to this thread in a more positive way


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Halex said:


> That way, I can contribute to this thread in a more positive way


I though this was positive, entertaining, and informational! Can't wait to see that Jaragar though!!


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

So here it is. Extremely poor lighting and cellphone pictures, but I guess it's fitting for the thread  I got it for 19 dollars about seven or eight years ago, and I've worn it at least every month for the past four or five years. The top button no longer works because the plastic thing on the holder broke off a while back. When I opened it, thw rubber gasket was broken and I didn't see any point in getting a new one for such a cheap and old watch. I have since worn it whilst scrubbing pans, forgotten to take it off in the shower, and basically never been careful with it. 

It still ticks, and last time I checked it gains seven seconds per 24 hours on average (I wound it every morning, wore it two days and checked after a week). Although I have no clue what movement it is...

Its "immortality" outweighs the imperfections on the sub-dials, and I even still wear the original "genuine leather" strap.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

I can't figure out how to edit a post, but the watch is 40 mm sans crown and lug width is 22 mm. The one watch that gives me the most compliments from non-WIS... Funny how those things turn out, huh?


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is one that was 19$
Make is AURIOL


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mike Tyson clear plastic sub, gift for a friend. Words cannot describe how cheap the quality is, the bezel insert is almost falling off already. But that dial though...


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Delta32 said:


> Mike Tyson clear plastic sub, gift for a friend. Words cannot describe how cheap the quality is, the bezel insert is almost falling off already. But that dial though...


This is amazing hahahaha.


----------



## 4real (Nov 7, 2014)

For about $20, will this "Fineat" automatic watch work fine ? (I'm curious about reliability of that watch....) Thanks if you have any input !


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

4real said:


> View attachment 5532682
> 
> 
> For about $20, will this "Fineat" automatic watch work fine ? (I'm curious about reliability of that watch....) Thanks if you have any input !


The thing with cheap automatics is that you never know what you get. For instance, on the previous page I posted pictures of a 19 dollar automatic that has lasted for almost a decade, and keeps good time still. But had they sent me another one, made the same day in the same factory, it might not even have survived the shipping. I've had that happen as well.

If you like the way it looks, get it. You're likely to get a watch that will last a few years, but don't be surprised if it doesn't.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Truly solar powered, not a solar charged battery as most are, this has no battery.

AL-190W


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Truly solar powered, not a solar charged battery as most are, this has no battery.
> 
> AL-190W


So how does it store the charge? Does it just stop working overnight?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I would imagine that it has a capacitor instead of a battery... it will hold a charge, but not as much or as long as a battery would.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

no-fi said:


> So how does it store the charge? Does it just stop working overnight?


In a capacitor. They're not considered batteries as far as I know, but don't ask me what the difference between a capacitor and a rechargeable battery is


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> I would imagine that it has a capacitor instead of a battery... it will hold a charge, but not as much or as long as a battery would.


I didn't see your post. But thanks for explaining


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Halex said:


> I didn't see your post. But thanks for explaining


Thanks to both of you - you learn something new everyday!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> I would imagine that it has a capacitor instead of a battery... it will hold a charge, but not as much or as long as a battery would.


I believe the capacitor will last 12 days without light, according to the module instructions. No idea how many times the capacitor will survive deep-cycling.

Mine lives on a window sill with my other normal solar Casio, Seiko and Citizen (and old out-of-production Timex Solars, RIP)

another version of the batteryless at double the price, HDD-S100



















Think the constant Sun is affecting the acylic crystal


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

Thought I'd post a couple in this thread. Each of these watches was under $20 but the straps are both replacements. A Winner skeleton and an Infantry quartz...


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

HMT Janata, $9.5 with free shipping from India. Mechanical, the band is terrible but for the price...


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm glad you were able to keep your Dad's watch running!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I wasn't intending to look for another Kevin but I couldn't resist ordering this, in the milanaise version, £3.96 inc. postage.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

My rather pretty vintage handwind Prim, around $20, i polished the crystal and put a matching $15 strap on it.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 5612377
> View attachment 5612473
> 
> 
> I wasn't intending to look for another Kevin but I couldn't resist ordering this, in the milanaise version, £3.96 inc. postage.


I like this watch but am having trouble finding it on ebay. Do you have a link or ebay search criteria? Or did you buy it someplace else?


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

w2338h said:


> I like this watch but am having trouble finding it on ebay. Do you have a link or ebay search criteria? Or did you buy it someplace else?


I find tons of them on eBay searching for Kevin in the category Watches.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Halex said:


> I find tons of them on eBay searching for Kevin in the category Watches.


I probably should have mentioned that I have tried that, I have found other Kevin watches but not that model. Perhaps it isnt currently available. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

w2338h said:


> I probably should have mentioned that I have tried that, I have found other Kevin watches but not that model. Perhaps it isnt currently available. Thanks for the help.


Oh, I tend to hit "worldwide" in that little filter-thingy to the left out of habit when looking for cheap Chinese goods on eBay, I realise this might not be as obvious to people who actually have better things to do than sit on eBay way too much 

Kevin Simple Style Round Dial Roman Numerals TWO Type Watch Band MEN Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

KEVIN Simple Style Round Dial Roman Numerals Two Type Watch Band Men Wrist Watch | eBay

Still available, now even cheaper!

Edit: just saw Halex's answer after I posted this from the previous page.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks to both Stephen2020 and Halex for the information and insights on how to use Ebay more effectively. Lots of things to learn here.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Purchased in Tokyo convenience store, March 2015:
J-Axis quartz, 38mm, 5 bar, kanji date. Fitted with aftermarket calfskin band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Delta32 said:


> Mike Tyson clear plastic sub, gift for a friend. Words cannot describe how cheap the quality is, the bezel insert is almost falling off already. But that dial though...


I bet you get people asking you "Is that a Rolex" all the time.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> I bet you get people asking you "Is that a Rolex" all the time.


It's obviously a Raw-lex, or maybe a Ro-flex. I only wonder if the tick-tock is fittingly high pitched


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Halex said:


> It's obviously a Raw-lex, or maybe a Ro-flex. I only wonder if the tick-tock is fittingly high pitched


I was thinking Troll-ex!


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

justadad said:


> I was thinking Troll-ex!


I usually say my sub homage is a Fauxlex when people ask me "if it's real"


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Halex said:


> It's obviously a Raw-lex, or maybe a Ro-flex. I only wonder if the tick-tock is fittingly high pitched


Rolexth!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

$11 Infantry that works better than expected with $5 bracelet that feels more expensive.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Telva Sports 38mm mil-watch, parkerized steel case, 10 bar WR, Kanji date. Purchased from that big multi-storey Yodobashi superstore in Tokyo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I have this incoming! A few bucks over the $20 theme but a lot of watch (on paper) for the money! Never seen a bull head that cheap. I couldn't not get it! I'll report back when it arrives!


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

That's a nice bullhead, please keep us updated on this one, I like the look of it,
How much over the $20 was it?


----------



## ditothegreat (Oct 28, 2009)

justadad said:


> I have this incoming! A few bucks over the $20 theme but a lot of watch (on paper) for the money! Never seen a bull head that cheap. I couldn't not get it! I'll report back when it arrives!


I like the orange and yellow combo. Can't wait to see real photos!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> That's a nice bullhead, please keep us updated on this one, I like the look of it,
> How much over the $20 was it?


$25.64 shipped. Seller has a decent feedback rating so....we'll see!


ditothegreat said:


> I like the orange and yellow combo. Can't wait to see real photos!


I was really at a conundrum. I liked the "stainless" and white dial better (I'm a sucker for white dials) but I wanted something super sporty. I don't have much in that category. Obviously the center hand is the running seconds. How hard is it for movement designers to get that one little part right?!?! Sheesh!!


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

justadad said:


> $25.64 shipped. Seller has a decent feedback rating so....we'll see!
> 
> I was really at a conundrum. I liked the "stainless" and white dial better (I'm a sucker for white dials) but I wanted something super sporty. I don't have much in that category. *Obviously the center hand is the running seconds.* How hard is it for movement designers to get that one little part right?!?! Sheesh!!


That's the one thing stopping me from getting an ultra cheap chrono. I've always just assumed a proper chrono requires a more complicated, and therefor more expensive, movement.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Halex said:


> That's the one thing stopping me from getting an ultra cheap chrono. I've always just assumed a proper chrono requires a more complicated, and therefor more expensive, movement.


Since I'm likely never to use the chrono irl it doesn't bother me on this one. Oddly enough it bugs the crap out of me when the center has running seconds AND there is a tachymeter scale! Not only is it useless for such but I have a visual reminder that it bugs me every time I look at the watch!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

An affordable bullhead! )))))))))


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

justadad said:


> Since I'm likely never to use the chrono irl it doesn't bother me on this one. Oddly enough it bugs the crap out of me when the center has running seconds AND there is a tachymeter scale! Not only is it useless for such but I have a visual reminder that it bugs me every time I look at the watch!


I call the combination of central seconds hand and tachymeter scale "tackymeter watches".


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I once bought this magazine watch for, i forgot the exact amount, but it was around $7 as it was the first of the military watches magazine collection.










And this funky "ufo" handwinder from 1970s Russia, around $20. Cheap but acceptable bracelet was added afterwards.










I will also put it on mid brown leather and polish the acryl crystal. To make it look like this (not my picture):










In fact you can buy really cool vintage ex-communist watches under say $50. I already posted a lovely blue $20 Prim recently.
For example this groovy ultra 1970s Poljot Stadium was more than $20 because mint, but I have another more used looking one for around $20 (no pic in my phone of that one), very cool but when shopping for it make sure that the crystal is ok because you won't find a replacement:










Also this super thin handwind Luch was around $20-25. Why buy a taobao quartz horror instead?








.

Finally this vintage Prim was also around $20, without the mesh.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Re: Megir Bullhead


justadad said:


> $25.64 shipped. Seller has a decent feedback rating so....we'll see!


Cheers, I managed to find one on ali ex, $21.30 with free shipping, also good feedback, fleabay doesn't seem to have any available yet?

we can have a shipping race! .......Oh damn! we haven't got the chrono to time it yet, Doh!

Edit: I've just noticed it has a Miyota movement, perhaps it won't fall apart in the first 5 minutes then


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Re: Megir Bullhead
> 
> Cheers, I managed to find one on ali ex, $21.30 with free shipping, also good feedback, fleabay doesn't seem to have any available yet?
> 
> ...


If it actually has a miyota movement I would be very surprised!


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Lidl supermarket Germany









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Seikosis said:


> Lidl supermarket Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad design at all, could be the basis of a slightly more elaborate microbrand design.


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Aldi supermarket Germany 
Japanese VD57 chrono movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Bought this Shanghai a couple months ago and I'm really happy with it. It's mechanical, very subtle, with applied markers/logo (not sure if you can see that by the photos, though), signed crown/buckle and a decent leather strap. It's 38mm wide and probably 11 thick (1/3 from the crystal).

Some pictures:


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The shanghai is elegant.


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ticking loud enough to be heard 8 meters away, and with a clasp that disintegrated the very first time I pushed the buttons, the Putex Crimeamaster is the choice of the distinguished gentleman.









(damn that clasp, now I'll have to find a different cheap gift for the family reunion. And sorry if this offends anyone)


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Delta32 said:


> Ticking loud enough to be heard 8 meters away, and with a clasp that disintegrated the very first time I pushed the buttons, the Putex Crimeamaster is the choice of the distinguished gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meatal not STRRRONG eenough to hold such grrreat wotch!


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Delta32 said:


> Ticking loud enough to be heard 8 meters away, and with a clasp that disintegrated the very first time I pushed the buttons, the Putex Crimeamaster is the choice of the distinguished gentleman.
> 
> (damn that clasp, now I'll have to find a different cheap gift for the family reunion. And sorry if this offends anyone)


In Soviet Russia, TV watches you. In Putin's Russia, watch TVs you.

Or something.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Delta32 said:


> Ticking loud enough to be heard 8 meters away, and with a clasp that disintegrated the very first time I pushed the buttons, the Putex Crimeamaster is the choice of the distinguished gentleman.


WOW! that Putin watch is proper classy!

I think the loud ticking you can hear isn't the movement, it's the timer that is connected to the detonator,
You could use the bezel to countdown to the next attack,


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

This one arrived last week, 42mm love the shades of blue


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I got 3 watches for $50, one of which was this. Which means this watch was $16.66.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

What a find! Congrats!



lildrgn said:


> I got 3 watches for $50, one of which was this. Which means this watch was $16.66.
> View attachment 5766010


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

HMT Pilot hand wound watch, for what I have read, HMT bought the rights to produce a 17 jewels miyota movement.

I like it a lot!

+- $13.00 shipped!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Bought it on eBay, I know some people may want to know.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

A couple of extra pics


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Dalton era Bond homage to the Tag Heuer. EBay for $16.99!! Fully lumed dial and in excellent condition!!


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

I just changed the battery on my modded Sottomarino Italia Esploratore, and figured I should take a pic for this thread :-!

It looks like these have been discontinued, but MSRP was around $150 and they usually sold for under $100. Mine was picked up for $20 (not including shipping) a couple years ago... I think it may have been a refurbished warranty exchange watch or a floor model because it was sold "as is" from the dealer (Precision Time Co.) and came with a couple scratches. I eventually swapped out the hour and minute hands for ones to make it look more like an Explorer I homage.

I think I got a pretty good deal: sapphire crystal, solid link bracelet (including end links), double clasp, sunburst dial, and a nice mix of polished/brushed on all that stainless steel b-)


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

My new "20 dollars or less" collection:









Sekonda $19
HMT Jubilee $9
HMT Sona $11

Prices in AUD, so the whole collection is close to under 20USD haha


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Casio F-91, I'd wear any Casio.

May I ask why not sub $50.... Seiko 5, some G Shocks, etc. G Shock homage S Shock is available I suppose, I wouldn't be caught dead with that though.

I've seen the collection some of you have amassed and I think money isn't the issue here.

Some of these watches are funny and goofy worth a wear or two.

Also, if you got a deal or used under $20 I'm not sure that counts.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Took a chance last week on an auction for a 1966 ladies Bulova. Very blurry and dim pictures, but the price was right.
> 
> The watch came in today, and it is immaculate. A singe tiny little scratch over the 9 o'clock indicator. Runs beautifully as well. My wife adores it.
> 
> $12.42


Good catch!


----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Not sure if this has already been raised or not but I kinda wish this thread was dedicated to NEW watches only. Including used watches makes it all too easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> ....Also,* if you got a deal or used under $20 *I'm not sure that counts.


I may be wrong, but I always thought that was the whole point of this thread!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I may be wrong, but I always thought that was the whole point of this thread!


I think the original.point was new watches under $20 are great and the lady who started this thread seems to be anti over $20 watch. I read the early posts so I could be way off and this thread has.morphed into its own beast.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> In the spirit of this being the f71, let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear. Some people think that ultraaffordables will only last you a few weeks, so please state, how old your watch is. I have many ultraaffordables, which some of you may have noticed, but I'll kick off with one I wore recently, the Orkina PO homage:
> View attachment 1268641
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a couple of years.


If you guys are trying to get all "spirit of the thread" it was no brand new watches and there was a set of criteria. I think that keeps it so limited that this thread would have died off pretty quick. I enjoy seeing the brand new, the well worn, and the used scores under $20. Its been a fun thread, I say keep it rolling.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

$10 and a strap change...


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

DannyJackson said:


> $10 and a strap change...


 Nice pickup


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm happy to see all sub $20 and even borderline over in this thread. It has been very entertaining to follow. 

I enjoy seeing the super deals some people have found used, and some of the sillier watches.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Right on!!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My Kevin arrived, unlike my first one which just came in bubble wrap, this was packaged, including a card. The case is approx the same diameter as the first one but shaped so that the dial is slighly less diameter. Good to have a working seconds subdial for this price.
Can anyone translate the card?


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

AlexCristiano said:


> Decided to save another ultra affordable. Orkina 'Planet Ocean'. When it arrived, went straight to the end of a drawer. The fake chrome look, bad finishing, glue showing between the bezel insert and the glass, a bad insertion of the bezel insert near the pip, insert was misaligned too, the poor strap, the glass that had smudges on the inside... I could go on.
> 
> Bottom line, never wore it outside of the house. Yesterday I thought about putting some elbow grease on it and checking what I could get from it.
> 
> ...


Ive got a couple I need to do that brushed look on. How did you do it?


----------



## bcolins (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's my recently acquired Infantry Sub style. $9.64 with shipping from the US. Came with a really crappy black nylon Nato style strap. I have a prior pic of it on here (Page 111 or 112) with a brown leather faux Alligator strap. Here are two more showing a stainless Jubilee strap I had around and the one I think I like the best,....a black silicone dive style strap that has a bit of a Jubilee profile to it (found it on eBay for about $2.50 and arrived in approx. 2 weeks from China.


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

One of my favourite ebay stores/supplier send me a mail that he got some new models of 'Shark Army' (subbranch of Shark Watches) and I wanted to try it out!

So... The Shark Army Voodoo II Black/White. I think it's pretty nice for the price, comes with box & manual. Rubber strap is soft, but wears nice.

View attachment DSC_0014.jpg


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

bcolins said:


> Ive got a couple I need to do that brushed look on. How did you do it?


I use the scotch Brite green scouring pads. There are also fiberglass pens for more precise use. I will see if I can dig up a link later.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sewor Sublike


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Got this one on order, $19.03 before shipping, $21.02 with shipping included.
Looks really nice and also good on paper: 40mm, Japanese movement (movement on picture says SII so I don't know if it's a SII Morioka Seiko one), leather band.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

bcolins said:


> Here's my recently acquired Infantry Sub style. $9.64 with shipping from the US. Came with a really crappy black nylon Nato style strap. I have a prior pic of it on here (Page 111 or 112) with a brown leather faux Alligator strap. Here are two more showing a stainless Jubilee strap I had around and the one I think I like the best,....a black silicone dive style strap that has a bit of a Jubilee profile to it (found it on eBay for about $2.50 and arrived in approx. 2 weeks from China.


I love every piece of excessive, unnecessary text on that thing! I need one.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

rappasol said:


> Got this one on order, $19.03 before shipping, $21.02 with shipping included.
> Looks really nice and also good on paper: 40mm, Japanese movement (movement on picture says SII so I don't know if it's a SII Morioka Seiko one), leather band.


Love to see your pics and review when you get it. It's a great looking watch, I've had my eye on similar in blue.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

rappasol said:


> Got this one on order, $19.03 before shipping, $21.02 with shipping included.
> Looks really nice and also good on paper: 40mm, Japanese movement (movement on picture says SII so I don't know if it's a SII Morioka Seiko one), leather band.


Love to see your pics and review when you get it. It's a great looking watch, I've had my eye on similar in blue.


----------



## Jwells (Aug 22, 2014)

Something to be said about a $12.00 watch that is this awesome.... The best part is my wife can't understand why I would even want to wear it!

Jason A. Wells


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)




----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

This is my first time posting here, and I've only been scanning the posts here for a few days, specifically the "20 dollars or less" thread. So far, I've read about 7 pages of this thread, and I'd appreciate it if you read my entire post; you might find it interesting/humorous:

I actually came here to find out about a decent quality, inexpensive watch that I could replace my old Casio with. I have some specific functions/features that I need: analog (I'm old school); large face (I'm having problems with macular degeneration); full set of Arabic numerals; some kind of luminous hands and numbers. I'd like to find an automatic (is self-winding the correct term?) or a solar powered, so I don't have to worry about batteries. But those are specific features based on specific needs... 

I just wanted to say...all you people are crazy! A watch is a watch. It's just something to show you the time, it doesn't have to be expensive, or fancy, or stylish. Sure, you want the watch to keep good time, since that's the function of a watch, but it doesn't have to really do anything else in terms of style.

Why should I care if a watch has a blue face or a red face? So that it goes with my clothes that day? Are you kidding me? You want several different types of watches so that you can wear them "in rotation" depending on how you feel? They're fracking WATCHES, not fashion accessories. You put one on so that you can tell time.

Sure, I have somewhat of a collection of knives (although having just 30 or so isn't really considered a "collection"), but they actually do different things...have different functions. Some are better at slicing, some at chopping, some are small enough to carry on a daily basis, some are large enough to cut firewood, some are carbon steel, some are stainless...but you know...there are different reasons for having each one.

OK,now that I've got that off my chest, I'm going to continue reading about these inexpensive watches to see if I can find one that meets my NEEDS...

EDIT:
So, now I've read about 25 pages of this thread, and I've found some watches that, while they may not meet all my needs, seem to be good choices for me. Who knew that Casio made so many different models? I had totally forgotten about Timex; didn't know that they were still around. And some of these others that I've never heard of like Orkina,Fineat (can you really get a $20 automatic that works?), Infantry... 

Aren't "homage" watches just what we would call (in the knife world) "counterfeit" or "clones"? Oh, I see the difference...the "homage" watches don't present themselves as "brand name", they just imitate the design of some popular/expensive watches. Hmmmm...are some of the "homage" watches are better quality than the originals...that's cool!

I'm still trying to figure out if I want a quartz movement; sounds like they keep the best time.

But OMG, I see that some people agonize over what kind of band a watch has, and some actually spend extra money to replace a perfectly good band with something that "looks better". It's just a WATCH!...although I guess I can understand that someone might not like the old-style expandable bands...I have a watch from my dad that has that, and it catches on my arm hair all the time.

And that NATO-style band DOES sound like it would be secure; more secure than some cheap fabric band that might fall apart after a few months...so...OK, I can see that SOMETIMES it might make sense to replace an original band with something better.

EDIT: 
So I've read about 50 pages of this thread, and while I've still not seen a watch that would meet all of my needs, this "AK Homme" looks pretty good: analog, large easy to read Arabic numerals, good luminescence, decent review, and best of all...less than $8 shipped! Wow, I didn't know you could even get a working watch for that little. Just ordered it from ebay, but it's just a replacement for my defunct Casio...that's all! 

I see that some of you even purchase multiple different inexpensive watches, and do "mixing and matching" of parts to get the look you want...that's CRAZY! Well, sure those of us into guns do that with certain types of gun parts (in fact, I have several perfectly good rifles on my workbench right now that are waiting for replacement parts to make them "better"), but that's DIFFERENT!

So, now that I've ordered my replacement watch, I don't really NEED to look thru the rest of these posts...but maybe I will just for general interest.

EDIT:
Just finished going thru about 75 pages of this thread, and there are lots of inexpensive, nice looking watches out there. Sure, some of them look like junk and probably wouldn't work for longer than a week, but some...

That "type B dial" is interesting, with the hour hand pointing to an inner circle of hour numbers, and the minute hand pointing to an outer circle of minute numbers. It took me a while to see the benefit, but that makes total sense. Wonder why I've never seen those before? 

There are some nice older Armitron all-metal watches (I don't like the newer plastic-looking ones). I see some watch faces are just too "busy": too many dials, too much going on...like those that have a transparent face showing all the gears and such...how does anyone actually see the time with all that in the background? So, anyway, I guess I can see the value in certain type of watch faces. Even some square or rectangular watch faces have a certain appeal...I mean, just as long as they're also practical.

EDIT:
I'm up to page 100 of this thread now. You people certainly know your watches! Saw a bunch of very nice looking Croton watches, and so inexpensive! Wonder if I could pick up one of those, just for, you know, a backup in case that AK Homme doesn't work well...

Sure, I know I don't NEED more than one watch, but it might be nice to have another, you know...just in case.

Hmmm...after checking ebay for some of the brands that caught my eye, I see that the prices are not always so inexpensive. Makes sense; other people find out about these values, and the price goes up. Maybe I should start spending some time on ebay checking for watch prices...and maybe amazon and alibaba, too. It's always good to get the best price, but I guess you have to work for it!

EDIT:
Just completed reading the entire "20 dollars or less" thread. Wow, lots of good info there.

I've decided that I like the "submariner" style watch...but not for all the time. Sometimes it would be just too much; so I guess it makes sense to have a smaller, less obtrusive watch for those times. And some watches are just...I don't know..."fun to look at" might be the best way to describe it. And some watches seem to be more "formal" for those occasions that are "formal"...and some are "conversation starters"...

I find myself drawn to watches that have "lume" in one way or another, like that Soki "Noctilucent"...but I've already ordered the AK Homme partly because of that...maybe I should get something more like an HMT Pilot...

So...OK, I was wrong...I can see the reason for having more than one watch...even for having a bunch of watches for different reasons.

Looks like a lot of people get good deals from some "off-brands" at places like WalMart...maybe I should check their stuff periodically. No, wait a minute, I don't want to be "that guy"...I already spend too much on my other "toys"...

OMG, what's happened to me? I've become a "watch guy"?! OMG!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

rict said:


> This is my first time posting here, and I've only been scanning the posts here for a few days, specifically the "20 dollars or less" thread. So far, I've read about 7 pages of this thread, and I'd appreciate it if you read my entire post; you might find it interesting/humorous:
> 
> I actually came here to find out about a decent quality, inexpensive watch that I could replace my old Casio with. I have some specific functions/features that I need: analog (I'm old school); large face (I'm having problems with macular degeneration); full set of Arabic numerals; some kind of luminous hands and numbers. I'd like to find an automatic (is self-winding the correct term?) or a solar powered, so I don't have to worry about batteries. But those are specific features based on specific needs...
> 
> ...


Someone check the record book.....rict might just have the longest first WUS post of all time! And it tells a story......the story of how he became one of us, one of us, one of us...........


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

got the "Freaks" reference!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Halfway in that massive wall of text I considered stopping and making a snide comment. Something like "you sure you're in the right place?" Then I decided to read it all. Welcome, brother! Please let us show you how to lighten that wallet of yours. (Although in this thread, not by much at a time.)


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

ironborn said:


> Halfway in that massive wall og text I considered stopping and making a snide comment. Something like "you sure you're in the right place?" Then I decided to read it all. Welcome, brother! Please let us show you how to lighten that wallet of yours. (Although in this thread, not by much at a time.)


Thanks for reading all the way through. I wanted to write an actual description of my "evolution" as I read through the thread (as I found it amazing), and I wanted present it with a humorous twist, but I didn't want to "give away" the ending. I kind of expected some negative comments from anyone who didn't read the whole thing, but I'd accept that in return for the smiles (of recognition) I'd give anyone who DID read the entire thing.

Right now, I'm forcing myself not to order another inexpensive watch because I really don't NEED it...but at under $20, it's hard to resist!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

rict said:


> Thanks for reading all the way through. I wanted to write an actual description of my "evolution" as I read through the thread (as I found it amazing), and I wanted present it with a humorous twist, but I didn't want to "give away" the ending. I kind of expected some negative comments from anyone who didn't read the whole thing, but I'd accept that in return for the smiles (of recognition) I'd give anyone who DID read the entire thing.
> 
> Right now, I'm forcing myself not to order another inexpensive watch because I really don't NEED it...but at under $20, it's hard to resist!


Give it up.. you are already lost. You WILL buy another. Then another, soon you will buy a small watch case to hold and display them. When you outgrow that case, you will get another, larger case.

It is a progressive sickness, though it does have plateaus where you seem to go into remission, even shrink your canc..er... collection for a while, but it always comes back


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ironborn said:


> Halfway in that massive wall og text I considered stopping and making a snide comment. Something like "you sure you're in the right place?" Then I decided to read it all. Welcome, brother! Please let us show you how to lighten that wallet of yours. (Although in this thread, not by much at a time.)


Yeah, I wasn't going to comment but I definitely almost clicked away. When I saw the knife comment i had a feeling he was going to be one of us really soon.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bravo!

This is definitely post of the year material.



rict said:


> This is my first time posting here, and I've only been scanning the posts here for a few days, specifically the "20 dollars or less" thread. So far, I've read about 7 pages of this thread, and I'd appreciate it if you read my entire post; you might find it interesting/humorous:
> 
> I actually came here to find out about a decent quality, inexpensive watch that I could replace my old Casio with. I have some specific functions/features that I need: analog (I'm old school); large face (I'm having problems with macular degeneration); full set of Arabic numerals; some kind of luminous hands and numbers. I'd like to find an automatic (is self-winding the correct term?) or a solar powered, so I don't have to worry about batteries. But those are specific features based on specific needs...
> 
> ...


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

pandahill said:


> Love to see your pics and review when you get it. It's a great looking watch, I've had my eye on similar in blue.


Will do.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Great post Rict. This is pretty much how my collection started. First it's "I need a watch, I wonder which one?"
Then it's "well I need a dress watch for formal occasions" and the "a beater for wearing in the yard or to the beach" the spiral begins...

Welcome, keep us posted with your conquests.


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

I fell down the rabbit hole of checking out Russian vintage watches on ebay. This thread is going to hurt my wallet with all of these "oh, it's only ______ dollars! I can get that" purchases I've been making. Those $8, $10, and $20 "cheap" watch purchases add up!

Here's the Raketa that just came in:









Only $18.50


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hi rict,

Welcome to the asylum! it's a slippery slope and downhill all the way ;-)
First it's a post about agonising over your 2nd watch.....then it's the 2nd 10 slot case

Don't forget to buy a spring bar tool for swapping the massive collection of straps you will soon have


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

AaronFG said:


> I fell down the rabbit hole of checking out Russian vintage watches on ebay. This thread is going to hurt my wallet with all of these "oh, it's only ______ dollars! I can get that" purchases I've been making. Those $8, $10, and $20 "cheap" watch purchases add up!


Welcome to the asylum... this is where we all start, and some of us keep coming back here... "Thank you sir, may I have another!"


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

Another Shark Army which came in last week, sold them pretty quickly aswell too so got 3 more coming in... they're pretty cool, gonna keep this one in another colour I think 

Shark Army M1A1 Steel/Blue

















Also incoming today: Tss Chrono (very similiar to the Megir Chrono posted above here)

Have a good one


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

$7 at Walmart, no idea what brand. I bought this 2 years ago for the bar exam and it's still dead on. Never worn, just sat on my desk for the 3 days of exams. Been in a drawer since. Crazy how accurate even cheap quartz is. Meanwhile my ETA and 6R15B lose seconds everyday.


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, I took the plunge, and this was delivered yesterday:









and the real reason I purchased it:









It's cool that the whole dial glows like that, but kind of disappointing that it only last for about 2 minutes, even after being hit with a really strong flashlight for several minutes. I still like the look of it anyway.

I also have this, which is the watch my dad passed along to me just before he died:









Not much external value, but tremendous sentimental value. Unfortunately, it won't run for more than a few hours; it keeps time perfectly for a few hours, then just stops. I took it to a repair place, but even without opening it up they told me that it would be very expensive to fix. I might see if I can find another one just like it to buy. Surprisingly, the expansion band is very comfortable, and doesn't pinch me at all.

Anyway, I've got a second new watch which should be coming in today...and so it starts!


----------



## Grathr (Nov 2, 2015)

rict said:


> Well, I took the plunge, and this was delivered yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5959906
> 
> ...


The Lorus Lumibrite is very similar to that, but it lasts all night. It costs more than $20 though, but is still a cheap watch. 

















But if you want great lume, you should try Seiko or Citizen....

I started like you, just wanted a cheap watch with lume. Started out with Casio's and it was a slippery slope from there. 
Now I have drawer full of G-shocks and other casios, Russian automatics, Indian HMT's, Lorus, Seikos, and Citizen. 
Then I found this place. And now a Hamilton is on its way....

Oh. And here is some Citizen lume. (Lasts all night)


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

Grathr said:


> Oh. And here is some Citizen lume. (Lasts all night)


Nice! What citizen is that?


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

14 USD shipped! The brass is visible in more places than not, the bezel doesn't click at all, and i suspect there is actually no colour at all on the dial (it has a golden sunburst effect to it) due to being in the sun. But I love it, and it made me finally decide to buy a new one 









Edit: snapped a picture to show the dial, it's not quite as "completely" washed out as on the first picture.


----------



## Grathr (Nov 2, 2015)

rict said:


> Nice! What citizen is that?


Its an older model of this : 
http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-us/watches/watch-detail/?model=AW1410-08E


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

Grathr said:


> Its an older model of this :
> Citizen Citizen Eco-Drive Military AW1410-08E Military


Hmmm...used one with bidding at $39:
Citizen Eco Drive Military Canvas WR 100 Watch | eBay


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

Got another one this morning. Inexpensive, same style as my (formerly broken) Casio, but larger face, with indiglo:









and some lume on the hands:









And...slightly off topic, but...after reading many posts about people opening up their watches themselves to make repairs, mods, change batts, etc, I opened up my previously "dead" Casio (somewhat difficult without the proper case knife), blew out the inside, put it back together, and...it runs! Cool!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've had it for about a year.


----------



## vilts (Dec 1, 2010)

That one was about 8EUR delivered. And I basically got 2 watches for the price 

Though, I did "clean" up the plain surfaces.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Newest vintage came in today.

NOS condition 1980s Pulsar V041-5180 in original box with manual. Popped in a fresh Renata 397 and it sprang right to life. $16.50.


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

Dinner is served!!






Kohls


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Welcome to the asylum... this is where we all start, and some of us keep coming back here... "Thank you sir, may I have another!"


Apparently I took your words to heart.

Here's the latest ebay find-- another Raketa:









$12!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

AaronFG said:


> Apparently I took your words to heart.
> 
> Here's the latest ebay find-- another Raketa:
> 
> ...


Vintage mechanical russians are so much cooler than generic grab-bin quartz


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

MrDagon007 said:


> Vintage mechanical russians are so much cooler than generic grab-bin quartz


I agree 100%. The only downside I can see is having to hunt for ones that are at least 36mm wide.

I wasn't entirely sure how small I could go without a watch looking too small on my wrist. Apparently the 35/36mm mark is as far as I can stretch it. And even then it's iffy.

37/38mm is the smallest I think I can wear and not worry that maybe the style coupled with the size is going to make it look too small on me.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

AaronFG said:


> I agree 100%. The only downside I can see is having to hunt for ones that are at least 36mm wide.
> 
> I wasn't entirely sure how small I could go without a watch looking too small on my wrist. Apparently the 35/36mm mark is as far as I can stretch it. And even then it's iffy.
> 
> 37/38mm is the smallest I think I can wear and not worry that maybe the style coupled with the size is going to make it look too small on me.


Hi Aaron, check the following models: Raketa Big Zero, Poljot Stadium, Poljot UFO, Poljot Big UFO, Raketa UFO, certain 24h Raketas, Vostok Amphibia 710 ("Ministry") series, all these will address your size cravings.
As an aside sometimes I do wear a 36mm vintage, it is a matter of getting used to it again, it is not as if people's arms were so feeble 40 years ago, hence in this context also check out the superthin Luch and Poljot with 2209 series movement. They are awesomely cool.


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

casieko said:


> Dinner is served!!
> View attachment 5985866
> Kohls[/
> QUOTE]
> Holy moly, the screws on that look enormous!


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

MrDagon007 said:


> Hi Aaron, check the following models: Raketa Big Zero, Poljot Stadium, Poljot UFO, Poljot Big UFO, Raketa UFO, certain 24h Raketas, Vostok Amphibia 710 ("Ministry") series, all these will address your size cravings.


Thanks for this info!

Much appreciated.


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

rict said:


> casieko said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner is served!! Kohls[/
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

How about an under $5 thread. I got this Timex on Amazon this past summer for the massive sum of $4.85 shipped, plus tax.

















Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

Should start a collection of Shark Army Watches. First one is another model/colour of the M1A1 (SAW037), this time in PVD. This one is probably staying. Love the ugly yellow hands in the simple face, and the pvd case is pretty good for the money. ++Nato with pvd hardware. 14$










Second one is the 'Aries'. Older model I think, different logo on the crown and different placement of the logo on the dial. The watch is pretty cool design wise but I think the cheap looking material is making it not that cool, the shiny logo is a big nope for me, same goes for the case I think. ++ 3d depth in the dial & own face. -- cheap looking material/bezel & day(date) was hard to set manually(=cheap movement). 15$ I think.










Third one is the 'Avenger' which is actually just another homage, as you can see. But, suprisingly better quality compared to the other 2 above. Finishing is pretty okay, nato is ++ dial is better,But, -- copy and -- engravings in the dial inner ring, which make no sense. 17.5$


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice! That last one there looks very similar to the Infantry 019!


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

Jup, exactly what I was thinking. Shark army has alot of models which Infantry also has. Hmmm.......


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Nice! That last one there looks very similar to the Infantry 019!





Sagehomme said:


> Jup, exactly what I was thinking. Shark army has alot of models which Infantry also has. Hmmm.......


i guess they are sister companies...?


----------



## Caleb515 (Oct 8, 2015)

So after looking through this thread I finally pulled the trigger on one of these for $15 shipped










I've seen a few people remove the logo's on the face and they mentioned using fingernail polish remover.
Do the logos just wipe off or is there alittle more work involved?

Thanks!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Say what?

I've been wanting one of those for a long, *long* time. I need to start shopping where you do.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Seiko Bullhead


O_O



matlobi said:


> Say what?
> 
> I've been wanting one of those for a long, *long* time. I need to start shopping where you do.


You can say that again.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Got this so many years ago & for 25.00 it looked interesting didn't know what I was getting @the time, but I sure am glad I did now 
I've since purchased this bracelet so that means it was over 20.00 now..
& I paid 25.00 .

I will get my coat

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

hendyir said:


> i guess they are sister companies...?


Yeah, which is weard. I thought we had the Infantry company, and the Kronen & Sohne company, etc etc.. but may be all one big supplier since all their "official dealers" offer all the brands. I know Megir and Regina have the same models as K&S has, Infantry has the same as Shark Army which is of Shark Watches, Shark Watches has the same as Weide, Weide and Curren have alot the same... Where does it end? Also possible that there's companies in china producing the cases&dials for different companies with different logo's. I've been following 'Shark Army' Since they surfaced on the bay and my sellers send me some info and photos about them, the first one I got arrived in a box with the website & info of Shark-Watches (Another, pretty big big brand in affordables) but the newer ones link to Shark-Army new website. I've only seen a couple of their models available right now on the bay but damn, they really really have some very cool, own faced, super cool looking models in an affordable range. Who knows  Will def. get more of their models. Can easily flip the ones 'I don't really like'.


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Caleb515 said:


> So after looking through this thread I finally pulled the trigger on one of these for $15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, you might want to remove that "Spacial Edition"... :-(


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Caleb515 said:


> I've seen a few people remove the logo's on the face and they mentioned using fingernail polish remover.
> Do the logos just wipe off or is there alittle more work involved?
> 
> Thanks!


Indeed, you might want to remove that "Spacial Edition"... :-(


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

And what is a pacifistor...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

rappasol said:


> Indeed, you might want to remove that "Spacial Edition"... :-(


It seems thaey allready took care of that one or I have been lucky as my last two have been special ones LOL b-)


----------



## callsign7 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys, you have probably seen this but I got this for 10 USD on .........s. Cheap but still...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Got this for 10$ recently.
Expandable bracelet, Miyota movement. Love the easy readable dial.


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

Got this hmt for $17!









edit: another of it on my wrist:


----------



## linux_author (Oct 28, 2015)

i'm a fan of affordability, so i figured i couldn't lose for $17.98 w/free shipping; indiglo, water resistance, nice leather band, and get this - a working unidirectional bezel (albeit w/60-clicks):









nice size - 45mm across to include the non-screw-down crown (tapping crown activates light blue indiglo):









the non-Roman hour markers, hands are lumed (rather nicely, but of course don't last too long)... the watch takes a big battery:









i'm happy w/this one... it's no Casio MDV-106, but hey it looks better than $17!!!

willie
on the cheap-watch Gulf of Mexico


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

linux_author said:


> i'm happy w/this one... it's no Casio MDV-106, but hey it looks better than $17!!!


Sure does!

I wish I could wear something that large. I've seen lots of watches that I find attractive but are just too big for my taste. I think 42mm is my max. 38-40mm is my ideal range.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

AaronFG said:


> Sure does!
> 
> I wish I could wear something that large. I've seen lots of watches that I find attractive but are just too big for my taste. I think 42mm is my max. 38-40mm is my ideal range.


If that 45mm measurement does indeed include the crown (most Timex watches are conservative in size) then this should fit right in your wheelhouse!


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

justadad said:


> If that 45mm measurement does indeed include the crown (most Timex watches are conservative in size) then this should fit right in your wheelhouse!


Possibly. But I've got that Casio MDV106 also which I'm pretty sure is 45mm and I think it's too big.

Technically it isn't -- the lugs fit on my wrist still, etc, but to me it is very much a "big" watch and I don't like how it looks in comparison to, say, a 40mm.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

AaronFG said:


> Possibly. But I've got that Casio MDV106 also which I'm pretty sure is 45mm and I think it's too big.
> 
> Technically it isn't -- the lugs fit on my wrist still, etc, but to me it is very much a "big" watch and I don't like how it looks in comparison to, say, a 40mm.


I might be wrong but I think the Casio MDV106 is 44(and a bit)mm excluding crown and the Timex T2M563 above is 41mm without crown. I think 44mm (on a sub style) is a little on the large side too. 39-42 is my sweet spot in a sub also.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Aaron, where did you get it? I'd really like to get one, too. Thanks, Dave


AaronFG said:


> Got this hmt for $17!
> 
> View attachment 6068378
> 
> ...


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by rappasol said:


> [/URL] Got this one on order, $19.03 before shipping, $21.02 with shipping included.
> Looks really nice and also good on paper: 40mm, Japanese movement (movement on picture says SII so I don't know if it's a SII Morioka Seiko one), leather band.





pandahill said:


> Love to see your pics and review when you get it. It's a great looking watch, I've had my eye on similar in blue.


Shipping from China was super quick, less than 10 days delivered to Florida.
Watch looks very nice, dial is well finished. Wife and kid could not believe I got it for that price.
The inner part of the case around the dial / under the glass is white translucent plastic as you can see from the picture below, it would look nicer in metal.
The seconds hand clicks in between the seconds indicators but that is a problem often found on expensive quartz watches as well.
The watch is 40mm but wears MUCH larger because of the large dial and thin casing. I had to measure it to confirm it was indeed 40mm. My wrist is about 6.75"
The leather band looks very nice but is super stiff. It got a little better after a couple of days so I hope it will continue improving. On the other hand little metal piece on the buckle that fits into the bracelet holes (don't know the name) feels very flimsy and moves freely sideways.

Overall opinion: looks much nicer than its price would suggest and if indeed it is the Japanese SII movement that is fitted in it, it is a great deal.


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Aaron, where did you get it? I'd really like to get one, too. Thanks, Dave


Ebay is your friend 

Here's the same one but with a yellow dial: VINTAGE PILOT 17J MACHENICAL HAND-WINDING MOVEMENT MEN'S ANALOG DIAL WRIST WATCH

Or blue:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PIL...525348?hash=item2ca4af7d64:g:is8AAOSwsFpWTaEz

can't seem to find another with the white dial though, sorry.


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Big Bang for little bucks.  Megir Mens Day Date Calendar Rubber Waterproof Military Sport Wristwatch | eBay


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Handwind HMT watches are so much more characterful than grab bin quartz.
Nice white dial pilot hmt there.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

I would say precious less than 20$ collection, all in one together.


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

akvikram said:


> I would say precious less than 20$ collection, all in one together.


I think we have the same <$20 watch collection!

I finally had to go buy a <$20 box to house them all.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

akvikram said:


> I would say precious less than 20$ collection, all in one together.
> 
> View attachment 6095738


Hmts are charming. You still need an original black faced pilot watch though!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got a HMT tonneau for £0.99, surprisingly I was the only bidder! The strap is orange leather.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 6103386
> 
> 
> I got a HMT tonneau for £0.99, surprisingly I was the only bidder! The strap is orange leather.


It is actually a beauty. If a microbrand would launch a bigger variant of this design on kickstarter, many would be drooling over it.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> Hmts are charming. You still need an original black faced pilot watch though!


Thanks, HMTs are all time beauties. I have a charming black pilot also.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

akvikram said:


> Thanks, HMTs are all time beauties. I have a charming black pilot also.
> 
> View attachment 6106402


Though I do think that those thick zulu rings are overkill for the delicate watch!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> Though I do think that those thick zulu rings are overkill for the delicate watch!


I Change straps often. Some time in croc leather and some time in ZULU or NATO's.
IMHO the character changes with Zulu and i can use it as casuals.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

akvikram said:


> I would say precious less than 20$ collection, all in one together.


Is that a silver Janata up the back? I love that watch and was searching for one forever (finally found a new one). If you found one for <$20 that's quite a find, they're like hens teeth.

(Unless you are in India, in which case they're probably easy to get)

HMT should have started selling O/S, they would do well on the international market I'm sure.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

rappasol said:


> Shipping from China was super quick, less than 10 days delivered to Florida.
> Watch looks very nice, dial is well finished. Wife and kid could not believe I got it for that price.
> The inner part of the case around the dial / under the glass is white translucent plastic as you can see from the picture below, it would look nicer in metal.
> The seconds hand clicks in between the seconds indicators but that is a problem often found on expensive quartz watches as well.
> ...


Mind sharing a link?  I can find it on plenty of places, but it says 45 mm everywhere I look... I know I've seen it listed as 40 mm before, and now that I've seen a wrist-picture, I just got to have it


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hi all,
Please have a look at this $20 to $50 - Lets see them! .....post your 'posh' cheapies here
Cheers


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Bah. .. that thread it's not the same spirit. 

I call it hijacking.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hi Lusitanv,
Sorry if you feel it's hijacking/plagiarism/intellectual property theft or something, not my intent,

As you can see from the original post there, it is meant as an extension of this post, not to hijack it, or I would have called it '$50 or less', I think the $20 - $50 is quite specific and why would I want to **** all over my favourite thread?

No-one really mentions it if someone puts up a post of a $25 dollar watch but $49 would be pushing it a bit.......not in the spirit perhaps?

I hope to see some of your 'bloody good bargain but not quite '$20 or less' watches' on there, we all have them, I get watches most months that are $20 - $50 and a steal at that, they are generally a different beast than the $20 ones (although not always) hence the 'posh cheapies' tag,

Sorry, got to go, there are sirens and cars pulling up outside with 'WUS Police' written on them

'Come out with your hands up, or we'll G-SHOCK you!'

........I think it's for me!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. I will also take part in the thread you suggested. 

Also already subscribed.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

No worries mate, see you there!


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

Just in from Kharkiv, Ukraine--a $19 purchase on Etsy:


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Bought this for $15 a while back









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

cfw said:


> Bought this for $15 a while back
> 
> View attachment 6128442
> 
> ...


Seriously? No really?


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

Trumps mine  Impressive find!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Seriously? No really?


I kid u not, was before Oris relaunched the 65 diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

blaw said:


> Trumps mine  Impressive find!


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Seriously? No really?


Sorry it was $18 not $15 haha









$1- R15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, some new batch Janatas up for grab and am lucky to have a Silver and hindhi one.
Looking for a nice strap for silver janata.

I live in India, luckily having access to many of the HMTs at retail price.

today with Lovely blue Pilot.











pandahill said:


> Is that a silver Janata up the back? I love that watch and was searching for one forever (finally found a new one). If you found one for <$20 that's quite a find, they're like hens teeth.
> 
> (Unless you are in India, in which case they're probably easy to get)
> 
> HMT should have started selling O/S, they would do well on the international market I'm sure.


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Halex said:


> Mind sharing a link?  I can find it on plenty of places, but it says 45 mm everywhere I look... I know I've seen it listed as 40 mm before, and now that I've seen a wrist-picture, I just got to have it


Here is the link on Ebay:
Megir Genuine Leather Date Luminous Chronograph Mens Sports Analog Wrist Watches | eBay

I actually just took a more precise measurement of the watch with a digital caliper and it is exactly 42.75mm.


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bought for 8 dollars and 50 cents  Dust is on the outside, sorry for the crappy quality. It is in like new condition was a steal!


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

rappasol said:


> Here is the link on Ebay:
> Megir Genuine Leather Date Luminous Chronograph Mens Sports Analog Wrist Watches | eBay
> 
> I actually just took a more precise measurement of the watch with a digital caliper and it is exactly 42.75mm.


Thanks! Oddly enough, I can't find that auction myself... 43 mm, is that with or without the crown?


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it me or this one is quite nice? Also in black/black and silver/silver. 
Came accross it in the ali thing, it says 41mm SS case & miyota 2035
14 USD/13 EUR!


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks to Black Friday, a white weekender for < $11 US...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

wadefish said:


> Thanks to Black Friday, a white weekender for < $11 US...
> 
> View attachment 6161338


A simple, classic, and very handsome design. Well done.


----------



## 4real (Nov 7, 2014)

matlobi said:


> A simple, classic, and very handsome design. Well done.


Just jealous ! Why don't we have this kind of price in Europe for this watch...Timex weekender is around 40$ here (OK, still affordable...but)


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

4real said:


> Just jealous ! Why don't we have this kind of price in Europe for this watch...Timex weekender is around 40$ here (OK, still affordable...but)


Agreed. In Europe prices are somewhat ridiculous in certain items.

But on the other hand my country has some of the best wines in the world for under 5usd. And the food... much better :>

And the sun is priceless, not to mention the peace.

Can't complain!


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks to black friday this bad boy was a little over $20.


----------



## Jwells (Aug 22, 2014)

i took advantage of the 50% off Timex deal, and landed this watch for $10.50. The strap is a Hirsh that I also got on a Black Friday special for around $10.50. I guess I'm slightly over $20, but not by much!

Sent from my iPhone 9


----------



## Jwells (Aug 22, 2014)

deleonj said:


> Thanks to black friday this bad boy was a little over $20.


I almost picked that up too, but I was a little late! Nice grab!

Sent from my iPhone 9


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Picked up for about 15 dollars on eBay


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

wait...
just, wait a minute... ah ok, its not...
what is that sign down there? looks like GS upside down, i've almost fell off my chair


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

feltharg said:


> wait...
> just, wait a minute... ah ok, its not...
> what is that sign down there? looks like GS upside down, i've almost fell off my chair


"SQ" Seiko Quartz

Was pretty common on their (quartz) watches in the early/mid 1980's.

Still a nice grab for under $20. They generally go for more.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

ah, thanks for the enlightment. nice watch btw 



matlobi said:


> "SQ" Seiko Quartz
> 
> Was pretty common on their (quartz) watches in the early/mid 1980's.
> 
> Still a nice grab for under $20. They generally go for more.


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

feltharg said:


> ah, thanks for the enlightment. nice watch btw


Thanks!! The picture doesn't show all of the imperfections. There are some scratches on the crystal and the second hand is slightly bent. Still, for 15 dollars I'm really happy with it!


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is one I got for 12.50, band was 8


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry on mobile, here's the watch


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i've bought 4 timex watches on the black friday amazon deal - extra 50 percent off. One weekender and three amerituses. 
Xmass solved  all together 64 bucks including tax and shipping (which i think was free, also free returns...)
Looking at the weekender live now, i should have bought more of these...


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Halex said:


> Thanks! Oddly enough, I can't find that auction myself... 43 mm, is that with or without the crown?


43mm, no crown.
Here is the link again:
Megir Genuine Leather Date Luminous Chronograph Mens Sports Analog Wrist Watches | eBay

If it does not work for you (maybe auction expired by the time you look at it), you may try looking up the ebay seller: *shinningday916*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I was quite impressed with the Megir 6000 that I bought so decided to order their Big Bang homage, total £14.58.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

My Megir Pam homage/clone, I paid about £13 from Ali.
When I initially bought it the second time I put it on one of the spring bars in the buckle broke. 3 months later I bought some and fixed it.
Its actually a very nice watch imho for the money. If I charge the lume before bed I can still read the time 6 hours later when I wake up.


----------



## bondbrandon (Nov 13, 2015)

Do those subbdials actually work or are they decorative only?

I picked up one of the cheapies (I think it was AK) and it was worse than a Crackerjack toy.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Lefizz said:


> My Megir Pam homage/clone, I paid about £13 from Ali.
> When I initially bought it the second time I put it on one of the spring bars in the buckle broke. 3 months later I bought some and fixed it.
> Its actually a very nice watch imho for the money. If I charge the lume before bed I can still read the time 6 hours later when I wake up.


They have them for one euro at the moment. I just ordered one, but was never taken to the "verified by Visa"-page that is usually the case. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it's something shady going on and I'll wake up to an empty bank account tomorrow...

But hey, I've spent way more than a euro on lottery tickets, and I'm assuming it's about the same chance of actually "winning" this watch as it is winning the lottery


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

You have to be careful, there are at least 3 levels of these Megir watches. There are the highest spec automatics which are actually quite expensive £40ish, the middle ground quartz with working sub dials £15ish and the real cheaply ones with non working sub dials which are usually under £10. 

Mine me is very solidly constructed for the price though probably chromed brass case wise. It has a heavily domed hardened glass crystal and "genuine leather" band which probably isn't but after massage it a bit in a thoroughly boring meeting at work it's become a bit softer and more usable. The watch undoubtedly deserves better.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

The sub dials are 24hr hand, and two for a sec only stop watch. At the same time I bought another Megir which had a proper stop watch setups the around the same price, however it's nowhere near as nicely made as this even though in the photos it looks a bit more elegant.


----------



## Alan Godfrey (Sep 26, 2015)

Aw, rats. Just bought about a half-dozen HMTs (a Pilot, a Slim, a Sona, and others) ... really didn't need to discover eBay under the stress of writing a term paper in 24 hours.

Welp, gonna have a lot to post to this thread. Considering I usually sit in the $40 - 200 range for watches, this should be interesting to seem if I am satiated by HMTs (or if I just wind up buying more due to their low cost).


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Alan Godfrey said:


> Aw, rats. Just bought about a half-dozen HMTs (a Pilot, a Slim, a Sona, and others) ... really didn't need to discover eBay under the stress of writing a term paper in 24 hours.
> 
> Welp, gonna have a lot to post to this thread. Considering I usually sit in the $40 - 200 range for watches, this should be interesting to seem if I am satiated by HMTs (or if I just wind up buying more due to their low cost).


Don't discount HMT due to their price. Even though they are most likely frankens at that price, if they have the genuine HMT movement, they will be well worth the money.

Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## Alan Godfrey (Sep 26, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Don't discount HMT due to their price. Even though they are most likely frankens at that price, if they have the genuine HMT movement, they will be well worth the money.


Oh, I am not at all looking down upon these buys. I like bargains, and I'm not considering them to be garbage by any means. I just hope I don't like them too much, or I'm going to have to come up with some sort of creative watch storage solution. (I really like the look of those DIY watch drawers...)


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Another eBay deal, this was about 15 as well


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

This is one of my Black Friday finds, which I got on Amazon for $19.99. It has a Japanese automatic movement that hacks and handwinds, unidirectional bezel and screw down crown.

I haven't taken a picture yet, so this one from eBay will have to do.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> This is one of my Black Friday finds, which I got on Amazon for $19.99. It has a Japanese automatic movement that hacks and handwinds, unidirectional bezel and screw down crown.
> 
> I haven't taken a picture yet, so this one from eBay will have to do.


I've wondered about those. 300 dollar watches going under the name "Charles Hubert Paris" but having absolutely no connections whatsoever to Paris, France, or even Europe. 19 dollars sounds like a decent price though, I'd love to find it at that price point as well


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Halex said:


> I've wondered about those. 300 dollar watches going under the name "Charles Hubert Paris" but having absolutely no connections whatsoever to Paris, France, or even Europe. 19 dollars sounds like a decent price though, I'd love to find it at that price point as well


I wouldn't have paid much more than that. I also got a CCCP Heritage for $23 with a Slava automatic movement.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

matlobi said:


> "SQ" Seiko Quartz
> 
> Was pretty common on their (quartz) watches in the early/mid 1980's.
> 
> Still a nice grab for under $20. They generally go for more.


I got this 1990 Pepsi for $34









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

rappasol said:


> 43mm, no crown.
> Here is the link again:
> Megir Genuine Leather Date Luminous Chronograph Mens Sports Analog Wrist Watches | eBay
> 
> If it does not work for you (maybe auction expired by the time you look at it), you may try looking up the ebay seller: *shinningday916*


I bought one of those and no offense but they are cheap for a reason, casing is alloy and chrome plated I sent it back cause luckily the description state stainless steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

That's the other Megir I bought. The pan clone is significantly better.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

two euros without band, bought at a flea market


----------



## linux_author (Oct 28, 2015)

$5 Coleman w/stainless screwback, plated brass case - needed a new battery for its Epson quartz movement... promptly snatched up by SWMBO after i put on a cheap stainless bracelet (leather straps were shot):









i also saw a Timex automatic in the same box at the flea market, it worked but had a badly cracked domed crystal (didn't know Timex made automatics?)

willie
on the cheap-watch Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Nalco (Dec 6, 2015)

Winner. $18. +-8 per day. My daily, I wear it for 1 year. Not faced a problem yet.A very neat and clear balance wheel.Tonjin movement I think etc etc ..


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

Another HMT for $19.99 (just made it under $20)


----------



## HammLP (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't have this one (and over by 75 cents), but as someone who likes numerals this one has intrigued me. Possible good deal...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just got my Naviforce watch from Ali, and I kind of like it! It reminds me a little bit of a Glycine Incursore.

The leather strap is thick and very nice. The case is some kind of carbon or plastic -- in the profile shot here it looks shiny but it's actually a matte black. Signed buckle and crown, black date wheel and the day indicator is different. $13 and change delivered. I can see myself wearing this watch.

























I thought their other color iterations looked good, too:


----------



## monster623az (Feb 14, 2006)

got this one on ebay for around $13, pretty cool hand winder "Made in Germany"










got the orange B&R style for around $20, the green hand winder was around $16 with tin box and extra strap, the green one is my go to beater, keeps decent time and is legible, my gf keeps borrowing also as its nice sized and lightweight










My girlfriend liked this one too so I gave it up











*DO NOT POST REPLICA'S ON WATCHUSEEK! -Admin*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I sold my Shhors lcd, mainly because of the gigantic diameter, but thought it would be nice to have another example of one, so I bought this, £5.50 before postage.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

I've just received my Reginald Sub homage. It's got a solid stainless case, solid not folded bracelet, the bevel is decent, it has a lovely screw in caseback however it is quartz which some won't like and the clasp is pressed .

Everything is lumed hands, hour dot and lume pip. The movement is a 2115 miyamota.

All in all though superb for £16.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

The bevel is bezel case and case back aren't far off the quality of my Sea urchin. If the lume was better and the clasp and the second hand lined up a bit better it would be a perfect day to day beater. As it is its still excellent


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

The clamp was hideously finished I had to set to it with emery paper but I cut myself twice. The watch n strap are very decent though


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cfw said:


> Bought this for $15 a while back
> 
> View attachment 6128442


Sheesh! Bargain of the month!


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

If anyone is interested after extensive looking around the web my Reginald is a Bagel sport submariner with a different back to accommodate the thinner Quartz movement.


----------



## Nalco (Dec 6, 2015)

Wear in nice days! I got a question hows water resistance, is the crown screw down?



Lefizz said:


> I've just received my Reginald Sub homage. It's got a solid stainless case, solid not folded bracelet, the bevel is decent, it has a lovely screw in caseback however it is quartz which some won't like and the clasp is pressed .
> 
> Everything is lumed hands, hour dot and lume pip. The movement is a 2115 miyamota.
> 
> All in all though superb for £16.


----------



## Nalco (Dec 6, 2015)

Here it comes. I received lately this 39 mm not steel case(alloy probably), mica screen but tongjin movement runs +9 per day after balance wheel regulation.Lets see the performance for 6 months.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

On the front it laughably says 300m but the crown is not screw down and on the back says water resistant.

Like most Chinese watches I think hand washing without taking it off is about as far as I'd trust it.

After taking the rough edges of the clasp I stuck it on my wrist 5 days ago, it's been there ever since. 

Personally I absolutely love it, even more for what i paid.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

Yesterday I received a couple of the shark army submariner style clones, they were so cheap on Black Friday that since I wanted a black and green nato effectively the two watches cost me £10. I have to say the construction of them is absolutely terrible compared to the Reginald. Fit finish is just woeful compared. 

They both have sloppy bezels which can be push off centre over a millimetre, the cases are quite nasty as well, the chrome one is too blingy and the black one too shiny.

The print on the date wheel is poor on both,date cyclops magnifies just enough to see the terrible printing quality on the date wheel.

The time is hard to set accurately since when you push in the crown no matter how carefully the hands move always. Movement seems sloppy in the case.

I have seen people say these are alright but for £6 more the Reginald is just so so much better, it really isnt far off a seiko in terms of build apart from lume and clasp.

The Shark army/Infantry subs style watches look like they should have come in a Christmas cracker( albeit expensive ones)


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Lefizz said:


> Yesterday I received a couple of the shark army submariner style clones, they were so cheap on Black Friday that since I wanted a black and green nato effectively the two watches cost me £10. I have to say the construction of them is absolutely terrible compared to the Reginald. Fit finish is just woeful compared.
> 
> They both have sloppy bezels which can be push off centre over a millimetre, the cases are quite nasty as well, the chrome one is too blingy and the black one too shiny.
> 
> ...


Hi where is the source for the reginald?

Tnx


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Absurdly pleased with this - £12 off the bay. Of course, I had to throw the stock strap away immediately so I put it on a thin silicon strap I had lying around, very comfy.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Arrived a day early. Well played, *amazon*. $16.24


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Keithcozz said:


> Arrived a day early. Well played, *amazon*. $16.24





A timeless classic !....


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't think we can link but If you search a .........s for Reginald watch you will find it.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Lefizz said:


> Yesterday I received a couple of the shark army submariner style clones, they were so cheap on Black Friday that since I wanted a black and green nato effectively the two watches cost me £10. I have to say the construction of them is absolutely terrible compared to the Reginald. Fit finish is just woeful compared.
> 
> They both have sloppy bezels which can be push off centre over a millimetre, the cases are quite nasty as well, the chrome one is too blingy and the black one too shiny.
> 
> ...


I have/had an Infantry one and it was a total piece of dog crap. Both Infantry watches I have bought have been garbage.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Saw this 77 Timex auto on eBay and won the auction at $12. I was planning on cleaning it, putting a cheap strap on it and flipping it but it was so cherry I am keeping it. It is so rare to find an old Timex that is not worn through or corroded on the case. This one is virtually perfect. I put a burgundy croc band on it and have been wearing it for two days straight.....


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My HMT pilot watch, from India, $13.00 plus a $1.00 nato strap.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

I love those hmt pilots, it looks really nice on that nato. Could I ask about the lume and the quality of the new Perspex crystal they put on them when they are " professionally serviced" . I've bid on a couple but would like to know what the overal quality is like.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Thought I would try my first Caravelle New York.....I have had a lot of the old Caravelles By Bulova. I got a screaming deal for a floor model that arrived without a scratch....$19 shipped. They also sell this model with a leather strap but this bracelet is actually decent. Only the tiny inner links are folded and they dont pull hair and it is tight and quiet. The case is solid SS. I needed a dressy watch since I retired all of my vintage Accutrons and at 40mm it is a great size although it wears bigger. It sure as hell does not feel like a $20 watch....I am very impressed.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay I just have to post this ... $20.50 ... from an ebay bid I really didn't think I would win. Free shipping too !!!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

tss88 said:


> Okay I just have to post this ... $20.50 ... from an ebay bid I really didn't think I would win. Free shipping too !!!


Very nice score.

Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Bodyblue said:


> Saw this 77 Timex auto on eBay and won the auction at $12. I was planning on cleaning it, putting a cheap strap on it and flipping it but it was so cherry I am keeping it. It is so rare to find an old Timex that is not worn through or corroded on the case. This one is virtually perfect. I put a burgundy croc band on it and have been wearing it for two days straight.....
> 
> View attachment 6372985
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely stunning! What a good find!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Lefizz:

Sorry to break the news to you, no lume on this HMT, it just has green dots painted. the Acrylic crystal, is not bad, so far I haven't scratched It yet, I got the watch in August, and sporadically wear it to work. on anther note, there Is a product called "Polywatch", it can be found on ebay, and you can see a video on youtube, on how to remove scratches from acrylic crystals.

I have enjoyed my HMT, It beats any brandless mechanical watch found on the bay, you probably did you research, and know that HMT bought the rights to manufacture this 17 Miyota movement. mine is running +27 seconds a day, not bad if you ask me.

I'm sure you will enjoy it very much. I took a couple of open back pics .

20 dollars or less, let's see them! - Page 129



Lefizz said:


> I love those hmt pilots, it looks really nice on that nato. Could I ask about the lume and the quality of the new Perspex crystal they put on them when they are " professionally serviced" . I've bid on a couple but would like to know what the overal quality is like.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I hope you all will allow this in the $20 or less realm...

I picked up this Orient Blue Mako from a fellow WIS here on WUS for $20 shipped.










He said it was his daily beater for the past couple of years, and had stopped running when the bezel around the day/date window came loose.

It needed lots of TLC and a new crystal (that cost me a total of $1.69 plus shipping from Krysworks) but here is how it is looking now.




























I'm pretty happy with it at this point, and it is keeping excellent time as well, as many Orients are known to do.

So, my total outlay was less than $20 if you don't include the shipping, or a little over if you do. In any case, since the Blue Mako was on my want list anyway, I am very happy to have it in my collection. And it felt pretty good that I was able to bring a beater back from the abyss as well.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I hope you all will allow this in the $20 or less realm...
> 
> I picked up this Orient Blue Mako from a fellow WIS here on WUS for $20 shipped.
> 
> ...


Excellent job my friend.

Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Rose Gold Bambino for $20, courtesy of an Amazon lightning deal that ran for approximately 11 minutes yesterday.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

DC Lavman said:


> Rose Gold Bambino for $20, courtesy of an Amazon lightning deal that ran for approximately 11 minutes yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 6413897


Damn! That's a sweet watch at a sweet price! Congratulations!

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> Rose Gold Bambino for $20, courtesy of an Amazon lightning deal that ran for approximately 11 minutes yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 6413897


Oh my, a Bambino for 20 bucks, that is quite a deal. I own a Bambino, but it certainly does not quality for this thread!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I got lucky again this week....74 Caravelle hand wind. I hit it with metal polish and it came put great. Works like a champ.








$9 shipped.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Bodyblue said:


> ...74 Caravelle hand wind


A beautiful watch Bodyblue ... nice score indeed !!!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Recent buy, love the red.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

This is the other Caravelle that came with the bigger one above. I paid $18 for both. Both run great and look pretty good as well. The lume on the bigger one even still fires right up. The smaller one (30mm) I think was probably sold as a boys watch since it is small for a mens and way too big for a womens from 1974.

I am going to keep the bigger one and flip the smaller one.....


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

it's a working automatic for €14, shipping included. And it's a huge mother too.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Got the $10 classic F-91W, but the original band was short so I fitted it with this $1,3 strap which is longer and wider and have steel clasp.
Now it is much more comfortable and useable for me.


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Seiko 7T94 0AB0. Locally, a week before Christmas - $10. 
Cost me $12 for a new battery.........


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not browsing eBay enough.


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I'm not browsing eBay enough.


Sums up my brain reading this entire thread.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I got this one yesterday.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

I have tried many Skmei models specially the S-shocks, for the very low price they have been reliable and kept good time.
3 models are on the way, the cost from $7.50 to $10.50 on Alixxx.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Found another Skmei also so soon I have thested the whole range LOL

I was curious how some of the cheapest crap would hold up, $2 did not buy me gold, but some retro digital fun in chromed plastic b-)


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> View attachment 6491425


please give us an update if this one's subdials are just decorative. I bought the 9070 model on the same price range and the subdials are decorative only, so it went straight to the corner of my watchbox


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a Skmei with real subdials.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Normally they write that the subdials are non working and for decoration purpose, now they claim that it works on this model
and for $10 I think its worth finding out.


----------



## Hoven (Oct 18, 2014)

$13 excluding shipping on eBay. Pretty decent looking watch for the price, might have to pick one up to see it for myself. Also available in green and blue dial.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Found another Skmei also so soon I have thested the whole range LOL
> 
> I was curious how some of the cheapest crap would hold up, $2 did not buy me gold, but some retro digital fun in chromed plastic b-)
> 
> View attachment 6552514


SO?? why not get a Casio A158W for $13~ instead????


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

SteevoLS said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Skmei with real subdials.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I see. So it's better to stick to their lineup of digital / ana-digi then


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

This STL-S110H was $15.88 after tax from Sears.









Even better, in some small consolation for the many screw-ups Sears made in getting the watch to me, they significantly discounted a first watch for my four-year old son, as well. This came to $2.67. So both individually and together they come under $20!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

atarione said:


> SO?? why not get a Casio A158W for $13~ instead????


 Believe me, I have enough watches better than this, it was just for fun.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

hendyir said:


> please give us an update if this one's subdials are just decorative. I bought the 9070 model on the same price range and the subdials are decorative only, so it went straight to the corner of my watchbox


I will post the "result" when I get it 

Most of the time it's written by seller if it's decorative, in this case they claim it works.



> 3 small dials will work while stopwatch function is on


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Hoven said:


> $13 excluding shipping on eBay. Pretty decent looking watch for the price, might have to pick one up to see it for myself. Also available in green and blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 6622506


This one looks interesting. Just my size at 40mm. I might have to get one.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bought this many years ago for $19.99 from the Campmor catalog (pre-internet). battery went dead and I put it in a box. years went by and I found it, put a new battery in it, and now my son wears it everyday. He loves the blue and the chrono dials.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Jay McQueen said:


> I have tried many Skmei models specially the S-shocks, for the very low price they have been reliable and kept good time.
> 3 models are on the way, the cost from $7.50 to $10.50 on Alixxx.
> 
> View attachment 6491425
> ...


I think I like the middle one the best is that an Omega Homage?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

$16.47 shipped, no tax brand new in box from a seller on eBay. I cant believe I am wearing the same type of watch as when I was 14!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

$11 plus shipping from China. 42.5mm size watch


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> $11 plus shipping from China. 42.5mm size watch


My goodness a display back on a quartz movement. Fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Under $20 before shipping on Ebay.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

geauxtigers said:


> My goodness a display back on a quartz movement. Fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$11 watch with screw on backcase.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Technically not a watch, but this uses a watch movement. 

Saw this on the big auction site last week and just had to have it.

M24 (I believe) based alarm clock. The alarm is electric piezeo and is powered by a battery. Seller mentioned the alarm didn't work, but I discovered it's because the battery is dead. It leaked a little, but caused no damage that I can see. I don't have an N battery, but I used some test leads and a AAA and it works perfect, and is pretty loud.

The movement works somewhat intermittently, and could probably use a simple cleaning/lubrication.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

$10 at K-Mart... band is donated by an old Caravelle that is not running.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Picked these up for $4.80 total just before Christmas and they came in today. The "gold" was $0.38 more expensive than the silver.

Sometimes these ultra-cheap throwaway watches are fun. These have loud alarms and will be great beaters, or something to tinker with.

I was surprised that the bands were even some sort of metal.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Picked these up for $4.80 total just before Christmas and they came in today. The "gold" was $0.38 more expensive than the silver.
> 
> Sometimes these ultra-cheap throwaway watches are fun. These have loud alarms and will be great beaters, or something to tinker with.
> 
> ...


Have fun with those watches and let us know if you modify them. Also can you give some indication of their time accuracy?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

w2338h said:


> Have fun with those watches and let us know if you modify them. Also can you give some indication of their time accuracy?


Wait...these can be modded?

I already have the silver one partially disasembled, and have lost the beeping capability.

As for accuracy, I am planning on it. I set them both to NIST and the silver one has already lost 13 seconds three hours in, while the gold is spot on.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Received the $10 Sanda 199 grey camo version. For the price I'm very pleased, feels and looks nice and it's even got the world time and timer which are often missing from these cheap plastic watches. The bezel is a bit softer than the plastic of the case but not as soft as the PU in the G-Shocks. The 12 o'clock dial isn't doing anything and the 2 o'clock display isn't doing anything useful 

Let's how accurate it will be. Not expecting too high level of accuracy, similar watches have been varying between +3s sec/month and -1min30sec per month.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Accuracy update:

The gold one has lost 4 seconds over 24 hours while the silver has lost *33*.



matlobi said:


> Picked these up for $4.80 total just before Christmas and they came in today. The "gold" was $0.38 more expensive than the silver.
> 
> Sometimes these ultra-cheap throwaway watches are fun. These have loud alarms and will be great beaters, or something to tinker with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yerba1 (Mar 29, 2009)

The red Rasta Nato strap - is a Q&Q eco thing from Citizen - $16.95 free shipping


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Got the Skmei 1134, after trying most of their shock models this one seems the most robust.
Almost 50mm wide its big and so far it's been in water, snow and -24 degrees celcius without problem.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

$19 Infantry. Most of their stuff is hideous- over the top military designs with way too many doo-dads. This one is ideal as a daily beater. 40mm, 12/24 hr, day/date, screw down back, lume hands. Not bad.


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

I got some CURREN again
























They were 10$ each. 
The last one has the knob on the left which shows more that I am a rightie.

All are very comfortable


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

Picked up this Naviforce 9044 from gearbest.com for $10.99 and free shipping. So far it has survived 30 minutes on the treadmill and after setting it 48 hours ago it is still spot on with time.gov.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Bought this solar quart for 350INR, roughly 5.5$ shipped.

Came with a white fabric strap and switched to NATO. Its the very light weight and is completely sealed. We cannot open this watch, cool the movement is from Citizen.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought this Curren for £3 including postage. It's a giant 45mm though.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> I will post the "result" when I get it
> 
> Most of the time it's written by seller if it's decorative, in this case they claim it works.


I did'nt get it yet, but here is an overview:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Jay McQueen said:


> Got the Skmei 1134, after trying most of their shock models this one seems the most robust.
> Almost 50mm wide its big and so far it's been in water, snow and -24 degrees celcius without problem.
> 
> View attachment 6677498


That is a DW 5600 homage.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

James Haury said:


> That is a DW 5600 homage.


That's right, it seems like most of their "shock" models are homages to Casio's...


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

I love cheap watches! I really like the ultra simple modules of the F-91W and the crappy just-good-enough backlight just adds to the cheapo vibe of the watch. The orange F-91WC was around $21 after overseas shipping. Apparently genuine colored 91's are only a European/Japan thing. The metallic watch is an A168. I wanted a "premium" 91, and the A168 has the same module, plus EL backlight and "metal" case. The CA53 calculator watch was a childhood dream watch, and it has a second time zone! The Timex was my first watch as a child. My dad bought it for me so I guess it doesn't count, but I did recently buy the Nato and a battery.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought a chicken leather watch strap for my Kevin, it was £10 on top of the £3.99 for the original watch.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Jargar. Automatic! ;-)


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

HoosierTrooper said:


> Picked up this Naviforce 9044 from gearbest.com for $10.99 and free shipping. So far it has survived 30 minutes on the treadmill and after setting it 48 hours ago it is still spot on with time.gov.


Thanks , the Black One is 7.99 Shipped . My Fast Food Lunch that I DID NOT GET today would have been this much .....Ill post a pic when it shows .............


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Got some of the watches today...the 1063 is very big as the shock models are.

The 9106 impresses me, concidering the price of $10 it looks great! Nice details and design, genuine leather strap in carbon look,
red details in the dial with matching strap stiches (there are several colours to choose from) and yes the subdials are working b-)

Forgive the picture quality:


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice one, Jay


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

hendyir said:


> Nice one, Jay


Thanks! Got bored at work today and it is minus 24 celcius so I got creative LOL


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

:think:.I have never seen Chicken leg skin leather before.:-d


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

justadad said:


> So.......I bought this in order to remove the automatic GMT movement (non-independent GMT hand...basically a 24 hour indicator) and use on a different project but I threw it on this Weekender strap and now I'm not so sure I wanna take it apart!! $22 shipped (just a buck over but pretty stinkin close)!! It has an oddly contoured alloy case but the dial is actually very clean and actuallyquite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking at that model.It seems like a really nice watch congrats.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Where did you get one for $22 a steal. I have a similar Eyki with dark blue indices 
Still going strong 12 months later

A lovely watch wear in good health.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

James Haury said:


> :think:.I have never seen Chicken leg skin leather before.:-d


There are the occasional ones on ebay, shame there's not more as it's a genuine food by product that would otherwise be thrown away. If you read up on the killing of reptiles you'll know why i'd only buy food by product.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

pandahill said:


> Where did you get one for $22 a steal. I have a similar Eyki with dark blue indices
> Still going strong 12 months later
> 
> A lovely watch wear in good health.


EBay. There are a few up now for $20 and change BIN.


----------



## happytrees (Apr 2, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> I didn't get it yet, but here is an overview:


So sadly is suffers the issue with most cheap chronographs, the Techymeter is useless as the seconds hand for time keeping is in the wrong spot.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

happytrees said:


> So sadly is suffers the issue with most cheap chronographs, the Techymeter is useless as the seconds hand for time keeping is in the wrong spot.


For me that is not important in this price range and so far I am impressed with what $10 gets you.


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> $11 plus shipping from China. 42.5mm size watch


The case and crown color don't match at all


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> $11 plus shipping from China. 42.5mm size watch


I think that's made by Deep Blue's sister company!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Skmei "Aqua Terra" came in today:


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> Skmei "Aqua Terra" came in today:
> 
> View attachment 6823138


Did they have that in black?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Did they have that in black?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> Yes


Black with the lines? Got a link? I found some solid black but they have a Roman numeral at 12. I like yours better. 


Jay McQueen said:


> Yes


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Black with the lines? Got a link? I found some solid black but they have a Roman numeral at 12. I like yours better.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Here you go:

http://www..........s.com/item/100-...49&btsid=4d79af8a-4ed1-47ba-9b38-a14972d2c60f


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/100-...49&btsid=4d79af8a-4ed1-47ba-9b38-a14972d2c60f


Hmm..that did'nt work oh well...just search for Skmei 9072


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

After seeing Jay McQueen's photo of the Skmei 1134 on page 153, I went looking for it and found it for USD$6.36 Delivered at DealsMachine.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www..........s.com/item/100-...49&btsid=4d79af8a-4ed1-47ba-9b38-a14972d2c60f


thanks. link works is you add the websites name in for the dots. forum blanks that one out. I got it though. What is your impression of the watch?


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

idvsego said:


> thanks. link works is you add the websites name in for the dots. forum blanks that one out. I got it though. What is your impression of the watch?


I did not have time to see it deeply, but earlier experience with Skmei is good, the details look nice, the bracelet has a cheep feel,
but it comes with a decent clasp. For the price it seems like a nice catch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

jrosado3 said:


> View attachment 6653786
> $10 at K-Mart... band is donated by an old Caravelle that is not running.


I am amazed you got it on.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

So I have to share this little fella. Back when I was a one watch guy (that is, before discovering this forum), I needed only one additional watch - a dress watch - for rare formal occassions. But since I wouldn't be wearing it much, I wasn't going to spend much. There on the table of watches in Sears (you know, the cheap watches they don't need to put under glass) was this guy for a mere $19.99.

Since learning about watches, I've come to recognize it's many, many shortcomings, and have sought to replace it with a "real" watch, but I can't say I've found one I like better for formal occassions. So, for now, it's sticking around.

In fact, I recently took this on a cruise to wear during formal nights, and it was my most complemented watch. Go figure.


----------



## LeatherMan64 (Oct 16, 2013)

Picked this one up for $20 even at a pawn shop. Came in the original box with the original bracelet, which promptly went into said box in favor of a black leather one I had laying on the pile.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

LeatherMan64 said:


> Picked this one up for $20 even at a pawn shop. Came in the original box with the original bracelet, which promptly went into said box in favor of a black leather one I had laying on the pile.
> View attachment 6838402


Nice find!!


----------



## LeatherMan64 (Oct 16, 2013)

justadad said:


> Nice find!!


Thanks! I'm happy with it. I've got relatively small wrists, so the size is perfect, and the fact that it's my only quartz at the moment means it fits perfectly into the rotation as a grab and go, no worries kind of piece.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anyone own this Skmei 0939? I just found the Black, Red and Blue for USD$5.20 (AUD$7.19) Delivered.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Redback said:


> Does anyone own this Skmei 0939? I just found the blue version for approx USD$5.40 (AUD$7.58) delivered on Ebay


Yes, I have had all their shock models and this model is solid for the money, would like them a bit smaller though...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Got a two piece Gulf nato and a Martini strap for my Skmei 9106, will post pictures soon.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Got a two piece Gulf nato and a Martini strap for my Skmei 9106, will post pictures soon.


Picures from the online shop:


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you please post the purchase link for the nato straps?


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps - Cheapest NATO Straps


sunny27 said:


> Can you please post the purchase link for the nato straps?


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Took some picks of the 9106 red and orange and the new straps.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

On the SKMEI watches do the subdials work?


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

James Haury said:


> On the SKMEI watches do the subdials work?


Most of them are non working for decoration, but on the 9106 above they work.


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jaragar Longines homage - $24.99 Canadian from Amazon.ca ($17.86 US). Chinese automatic, with hand wind and hack function. Chrono dials do day of the week, date and 24 hour time.

Honestly, shocked at the quality for $17. It beats some of my cheap quartz watches from Timex and Fossil hands down (i've worn this to work at the office and nobody noticed it was any different from my usual dress watches) - and as a bonus (fingers crossed), no issues, keeps great time and when wound has a decent power reserve.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Yes, I have had all their shock models and this model is solid for the money, would like them a bit smaller though...


Thanks Jay, I went with the Blue Skmei 1134 as I have a small wrist. I've always liked the simple looks of the Casio G-Shock DW5600E and this is a very good copy. Obviously less features but who cares for $6.36 it's just a fun beater watch for work on building sites.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Redback said:


> After seeing Jay McQueen's photo of the Skmei 1134 on page 153, I went looking for it and found it for USD$6.36 Delivered at DealsMachine.
> 
> View attachment 6823850


I have this watch in negative display. Pretty nice watch and I didnt have a negative-display watch. Maybe a little big. Before I bought it I read the review on this website which directly compared the Skmei 1134 and Casio's G-Shock DW-5600. The review is in Spanish. If you don't understand Spanish, Google Translate will do an acceptable translation

Casio 5600e VS Skmei 1134


----------



## le01 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is an X-Marine digital watch that I got free. It has been my daily outdoor beater for 8 years. It has a rechargeable 10 year power cell, so it is nearing the end of its life.








The stock band broke over 2 years ago, so I replaced it with this Batman strap from an old 1989 Batman watch that had broken.








I also have this John Weitz analog that cost $18. It has been my daily wearer for a couple years now, but it's time is coming to an end, as it burns through a battery in only 11 months, and the second hand stops between the 2 and 3 at random times.


----------



## Fahad CA (Jun 11, 2015)

$15.5 Canadian , wallmart


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I had to post this somewhere because it's so funny. It's the Skmei Sloar. Looks like they got the L and the O the wrong way around. 
Must of been a Friday afternoon job.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

$5 g-shock and well $3.50 battery...

I've always wondered what the attraction was to the g-shock...so i figured for $5 i'd get this one to mess around with.. changed the battery works fine... plastic bezel is cracked... didn't notice when I bought it.. not sure if i want to spend $15~ish on a new one (saw them for about that on ebay)... I'm going to keep it around for mt biking and whatever I guess..


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

Vintage Gruen Precision snagged on ebay for $15.84. The gold plating is wearing off and the crystal is scratched up, but I think it looks neat!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Clock_King said:


> View attachment 6933562
> 
> Vintage Gruen Precision snagged on ebay for $15.84. The gold plating is wearing off and the crystal is scratched up, but I think it looks neat!


Congrats on the score! You gonna swap out the bracelet? Or keep it as is?


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm planning on swapping it out at some point, but until then, I'm just leaving it as is. Need to get it cleaned up and maybe serviced before I start wearing it frequently anyway.


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Digitec is a local Indonesian brand who has a slew of G Shock homages. This is DG 2065T an homage of G Shock GW A1100R. 165k IDR / 12.17 USD before shipping.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

$8.00 watch with shipping included from India...









The band is a Hadley Roma from auction on the 'Bay.

I have one more Pilot on the way purchased for $6 bucks and, from the pictures, looks even sharper than this one.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

$11.35 from Sears after coupons. After the band on my last Ironman broke I resolved to give Casio a try... and went right back to Timex. The Casio makes a fine all-purpose beater, but for running the Ironman is king.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Picked this Casio AQ-S810W up for $14. Thinking about sanding off the Illuminator and Tough Solar text and painting the screws matte black. Great watch thus far for garage Saturdays.

Also first WUS post


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

dzilla said:


> Picked this Casio AQ-S810W up for $14. Thinking about sanding off the Illuminator and Tough Solar text and painting the screws matte black. Great watch thus far for garage Saturdays.
> 
> Also first WUS post


Welcome to the WUS forums young fella ... that's a migthy fine Casio you have there too ...

Cheers ... Pete


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

Double Post Again ...


----------



## vpafi09 (Jan 6, 2016)

10€ from ebay.










From Inside C4 White Airbus


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

vpafi09 said:


> 10€ from ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had one, where the stem wouldn't pull out so that you could set it. The seller sent me a replacement, and this time the crown and stem fell out, so I gave up on that particular model. I liked it, though. Even with its day/night indicator and superfluous 24-hour dial. But I think the crown in that position must have been a bit of a challenge to the people assembling the watch.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

vpafi09 said:


> 10€ from ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had one, where the stem wouldn't pull out so that you could set it. The seller sent me a replacement, and this time the crown and stem fell out, so I gave up on that particular model. I liked it, though. Even with its day/night indicator and superfluous 24-hour dial. But I think the crown in that position must have been a bit of a challenge to the people assembling the watch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got myself a Poseidon by Kienzle watch for a bid of £10.30, they are usually much more. This is the Small, listed as 45mm but I get it to around 42.5mm which is better for me. The XL is listed as 52mm!

I also like this lemon version (but don't have it).


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> I got myself a Poseidon by Kienzle watch for a bid of £10.30, they are usually much more. This is the Small, listed as 45mm but I get it to around 42.5mm which is better for me. The XL is listed as 52mm!


Those look identical to the Neptune line from Swiss Legend that comes in a lot of different colors, sizes and even available with an automatic movement.

I wonder if there is any brand relationship between Kienzle and Swiss Legend.

Pic from web:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

They may be connected, Kienzle used to be an independent brand but like so many it has now been owned by several multibrand organizations. I think they have been made in Germany, Switzerland and Italy.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

WRUW_2016-01-15 by clair_davis, on Flickr

Picked ths one up on Shnoop a year or two ago, it was just under $20 - if you don't count the shipping... I removed the second hand for a simpler look.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Gearbest have the Black Naviforce 9044 for USD$8.68 delivered for anyone interested in trying out an aviator style watch on the cheap.
Once you are logged in to your account, add it to your cart and apply the code OZBARGAIN for 8% off.
I have owned this before, pretty nice for the money. Glass face and a working date. Review here.
Try coupon code FBGBES for 9% off.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Orient Titanium automatic just landed. $20! There was postage on top of that but still an unreal low price.
It's running great just needs a bit of a clean.
(ebay pics)


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

฿100, so a bit less than $US3


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

View attachment 7117978

Curren with sausage dial and the center seconds hand removed. Watch is about 3-4 dollars and the NATO is another dollar on top of that. DWO is a little awkward and tiny and would be much better white-on-black but certainly acceptable for the price.


----------



## Rb5155 (Feb 6, 2016)

Danbooru said:


> View attachment 7117978
> 
> Curren with sausage dial and the center seconds hand removed. Watch is about 3-4 dollars and the NATO is another dollar on top of that. DWO is a little awkward and tiny and would be much better white-on-black but certainly acceptable for the price.


Here is my 15 Dollar local purchase


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1980 Caravelle digital. Just got it in, and I'm on the hunt for a new crystal or case.


----------



## Algebraic (Feb 23, 2016)

Picked up these 5 in a job lot for $55!


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally, I have something to report. Today at the flea market overheard a one vendor tell another that he'd scored a display box on the cheap. Watches, costume jewelry, belt buckles. It was mostly garbage. But I pored through it as my wife looked on, quite annoyed, and came up with this. It's gawd-awfully huge and gaudy, it's not on a bracelet (as I would prefer), it's got nicks and scrapes & was obviously worn by a smoker (the strap will be bathing in some nice essential oil). But it *is* a Prescisionist and I've been wanting to get one in my collection since I read about the technology. So here it is, my 98B102. It cost me $20.

















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Gearbest have the 46mm Naviforce 9028 (Gun Metal) for USD$9.79 delivered. Apparently it has a Japanese quartz movement.
Beware this is a big watch at 46mm diameter. I can't get any coupon codes to work on this one.
I found this in their Naviforce Brand Sale.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1958 gold plated aluminum Timex Viscount.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've had this one for a while, I think I paid $3.00 for it new with shipping; the strap that's on it cost more.

The one thing that always bugged me about it was how the seconds hand was misaligned and never hit a mark. Solved that today by just removing it entirely.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

matlobi said:


> 1958 gold plated aluminum Timex Viscount.


i like this...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Itubij said:


> i like this...


Thanks. It's become the favorite of my vintage Timex's.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

looks great with vans sk8 hi.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I acquired one like this only with dark brown bezel and dial and a Rolex-style chain link bracelet. Genevas are ubiquitous on eBay, Amazon, and at flea markets in the U.S. They offer many nice-looking conservative watches below $5 from China that appear much more expensive than they are. However, at this price, you do not get a hacking movement, the watch movement may not switch off, and the minute hand jumps when you push in the crown after resetting. Not much of a deal breaker at $5, in my opinion. Some Geneva dress watches come with Sunon Chinese movements that take garden variety quartz watch batteries but drive a ticking mechanism. It is the draw of the cards when you get one with the Sunon.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, all! This is my 1st post. This is my $15 Amazon Orkina chrono. I had to hunt for a NATO strap that had rose hardware, but I'm really happy with the result. You can see in the pic, the second dial doesn't reset to zero anymore, but whatever.
View attachment 7371082


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

YungHorologist said:


> View attachment 7348466
> 
> 
> looks great with vans sk8 hi.
> ...


Yay for Sk8His!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HMT Janata with repainted (I think) dial.

Overall very, very good condition, and pretty attractive, in my opinion.

$7 including shipping.


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

My gym watch


----------



## knafel1983 (Oct 30, 2015)

I found a 1941 Hamilton Wiltshire in "coral gold" at a garage sale for $10. It's in all original condition. Or how about a Heuer Carerra chronograph from the 1960's for $10? That was my horological barn find.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Expeditions are very good in my experience. I have a six and a half year old ivory face/black numerals/numbered bezel/indiglo model that is still running on the original batteries. I cannot remember the last time I reset it or had to. It has been worn during all kinds of household work, including sanding and skim coating dry wall and working under tractor and maintained its appearance remarkably well. Brushed stainless finish. Should post a pic but I wife has my cell. I have another slightly newer that is following in its footsteps. I'd say you got a terrific deal. Both of mine were slightly north of $35 at Wally World. Use them in good health.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Hi, all! This is my 1st post. This is my $15 Amazon Orkina chrono. I had to hunt for a NATO strap that had rose hardware, but I'm really happy with the result. You can see in the pic, the second dial doesn't reset to zero anymore, but whatever.
> View attachment 7371082


Welcome! We can't wait to see the watch. WUS (or is it tapatalk) is screwin up lots of image posts lately. Try reposting (second time is the charm most days). As for the chrono hand, it can probably be reset. Most quartz movements use a similar reset method.

Looking forward to more posts! Cheers!!


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> The DW company doesn't make sense, they say Daniel Wellington wore a Rolex - but they named a company selling quartz Bauhaus watches after him!


What is the difference between an "homage" and counterfeit and also
Curious as to what a Bauhaus watch is.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Seikosis said:


> Aldi supermarket Germany
> Japanese VD57 chrono movement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know if Aldi sells watches anywhere in the US. I would love to get my paws on one like this. Very handsome timepiece.


----------



## flagumbrak (Oct 22, 2014)

For my kids. It projects on the wall! Gotta get the bug started early.
View attachment 7385130


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

thomachuck said:


> What is the difference between an "homage" and counterfeit and also
> Curious as to what a Bauhaus watch is.


A fake is as you know, using someones brand name - a lie. An homage is in the style of something else but not trying to claim it is a
brand that it isn't.
Bauhaus is a minimalist style using as little decorativeness as possible, so they commonly have the thin straight lugs for example. Mostly a white dial and a plain smooth strap.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

thomachuck said:


> What is the difference between an "homage" and counterfeit and also
> Curious as to what a Bauhaus watch is.


In my experience a homage will look very similar if not almost identical, but it will have its own branding. For example Rolex Submariner - Invicta 8926OB.

A counterfit will have the same brand markings as the original company.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

thomachuck said:


> Do you know if Aldi sells watches anywhere in the US. I would love to get my paws on one like this. Very handsome timepiece.


I'm sure they do but I found this online on the usual auction site. Just search Aldi watch, chronos similar to this will show up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thomachuck said:


> What is the difference between an "homage" and counterfeit and also
> Curious as to what a Bauhaus watch is.


As others have said, it's all about the branding. If you make a watch that looks 99.9% like a famous watch, you're usually safe it if you put your own brand/logo on it. Also a homage may be "in the style of", but not a direct copy.


















Bauhaus was a German art school. Bauhaus watches tend to stress minimalist designs.

Nomos / Rodina (Nomos homage) / Junkers


----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

knafel1983 said:


> I found a 1941 Hamilton Wiltshire in "coral gold" at a garage sale for $10. It's in all original condition. Or how about a Heuer Carerra chronograph from the 1960's for $10? That was my horological barn find.


I can relate to this, I found my best pieces this way. It's like finding a needle in the haystack though. People have no idea what they're worth and sell these vintage pieces for a few bucks because they've usually been sitting in a drawer for decades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I offer my sympathies but this is so (sorry) funny


----------



## curtis1073 (Mar 11, 2016)

20.00 dollars for the watch


----------



## curtis1073 (Mar 11, 2016)

I wil pay 20.00us for the watch


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

In the words of American comedian, in America, everyone is looking for a party. In Russia, party looks for you


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Ironhead66 said:


> View attachment 6863626
> 
> 
> Jaragar Longines homage - $24.99 Canadian from Amazon.ca ($17.86 US). Chinese automatic, with hand wind and hack function. Chrono dials do day of the week, date and 24 hour time.
> ...


Can you explain difference between an homage and a replica? Is it that the replica tries to "be" the thing it imitates and the homage looks like the thing it imitates but puts its own trade mark on it? Have I captured this?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Great looking watch. Where did you buy it?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for your post. I was not getting the semantics together very well and really wanted to know the difference between a replica and an homage. discussions of replicas are supposed to be anathema on this site, but homages, apparently not so much.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Many thanks for the time you took to respond. This is mightily educational for someone just getting into the hobby/


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thomachuck said:


> Can you explain difference between an homage and a replica? Is it that the replica tries to "be" the thing it imitates and the homage looks like the thing it imitates but puts its own trade mark on it? Have I captured this?


Yup. With a homage, you like the style elements of a famous watch, but don't mind people seeing a different brand. A "replica" is a fake copy of the original, right down to branding and logos. On close inspection, a watch aficionado can tell most replicas from the real deal, but many of the general public cannot.

Check out these two threads if you're still unclear what a homage is:

*Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club.*


*I Can't Believe They Actually Made a HOMAGE of that!*


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Many thanks for the links. I love watches that look way more expensive than they really are.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Watch 7,95 euro shark mesh 10,37 dollar.

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Cheap watch with perfectly working chrono and a cheap shark mesh from China....alltogether not a Bad Combination..?


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Picked this up from Amazon for $13.99 in January. It's my casual Friday watch at the office, and I also can't help trying to spell words with it like I'm back in high school math class...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

amac84 said:


> Picked this up from Amazon for $13.99 in January. It's my casual Friday watch at the office, and I also can't help trying to spell words with it like I'm back in high school math class...


5318008 :-d


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I missed the boat on the Mickeypocalypse, so I'm posting this here.

$18 and the second hand hits all the markers. My very first Mickey watch.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these, £11.99 including postage
> View attachment 2425761


just bought this! how do you like it?

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I sold mine, it fuctioned ok for telling the time but pulling the crown out to adjust it the low quality could be felt. The bracelet kept falling off but when I changed it to a strap it stayed in place as normal. If yours was cheap you will have done ok for the price.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I missed the boat on the Mickeypocalypse, so I'm posting this here.
> 
> $18 and the second hand hits all the markers. My very first Mickey watch.


Sekonda?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> Sekonda?


I honestly don't know what movement it has.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I honestly don't know what movement it has.


Between the hand shape and the case/bezel shape........that's what made me think Sekonda. Here's a pic of an old Sekonda Sub I had. I no longer have it but it would have been right at home in this thread as I paid $2 for it in a thrift store. Changed the battery and re-seated the seconds hand and whudyaknow......it's alive!!!!


----------



## cdemwell (Sep 19, 2015)

How are you folks finding these amazing one-off deals? That Timex Viscount! The Orient Titanium! My mouth is watering, but I doubt you're looking at every auction to come up on ebay.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cdemwell said:


> How are you folks finding these amazing one-off deals? That Timex Viscount! The Orient Titanium! My mouth is watering, but I doubt you're looking at every auction to come up on ebay.


Right place at the right time, I guess.

I wasn't even looking for the Viscount. I was just doing some random searches and stumbled across it when I was browsing the seller's other items.


----------



## cdemwell (Sep 19, 2015)

Mind telling us which seller?


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Luxurious black Casio diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 22, 2014)

I picked this up on ebay for the princely sum of 99 UK pence - simply described as 'watch' and 'no battery' with a blurry photo that I could just about make out the Exalt name on (and a obviously non-original box):









A bit of google searching found very few references to Exalt as a brand, though there was some mention of them using the Lemania 5100 so I was hopeful it might be a decent movement. When it arrived, it was a fairly substantial case with screw-down crown (and included its original metal strap (though slightly too tight for my wrist so I've swapped it for a chunky leather)

















Case back didn't really give any clues either:









Couldn't wait to get the back off and found, not a 5100, but this:









A 7750 that works perfectly and keeps very good time - not at all bad for 99p!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Gaspode said:


> I picked this up on ebay for the princely sum of 99 UK pence - simply described as 'watch' and 'no battery' with a blurry photo that I could just about make out the Exalt name on (and a obviously non-original box):
> 
> View attachment 7417850
> 
> ...


Congrats on the killer deal! She's a beauty.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cdemwell said:


> Mind telling us which seller?


fhjp1 on eBay


----------



## supermike (Nov 25, 2015)

I bought these on a whim from a Chinese web site for about $8.00 each








Large but light
















Genuine Skmei!








Usually hard to read
















EL works OK though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Croton CA301048SSBL* "Aquamatic" Quartz Diver *$19.95 w/FS* _on A__mazon_ NIB w/tags 
This is one of the BEST under $20 watches you can buy. I bought one last year, and I thought I got a great deal at $24! The Watchery was selling these for $75, and eBay has a couple for just under $30. 



45mm Stainless Steel case
30 ATM/300M WR with screw down crown
Solid End Links (check out the pictures below!)
Dark Blue Face w/Pepsi Bezel
199g











Croton has customer service that you can actually reach, and they were very nice when I needed to replace a missing bezel lume pip. They sent it out twice for free (I dropped the first one in the carpet).


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This arrived this morning, and I'm finding it almost ridiculously impressive, but will report back after a while. It was inexpensive enough that $20 would have bought me four with change to spare.
View attachment 7444186
View attachment 7444194


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If anyone can tell me why the photos aren't appearing in-line as they did when I posted them, please let me know as I'm new to the site and the first time I tried to post this, the site was having none of it and told me, after I clicked post, that something had expired. Thanks!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Is there a size limit on in-line photos? If so, what is it? Thanks!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> If anyone can tell me why the photos aren't appearing in-line as they did when I posted them, please let me know as I'm new to the site and the first time I tried to post this, the site was having none of it and told me, after I clicked post, that something had expired. Thanks!


Software error that "they are looking in to", but nothing has been fixed, and this has been going on for some time.

I suggest hosting them on a third party site like Photobucket, Imgur or TinyPic and posting the links here.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> If anyone can tell me why the photos aren't appearing in-line as they did when I posted them, please let me know as I'm new to the site and the first time I tried to post this, the site was having none of it and told me, after I clicked post, that something had expired. Thanks!


You need to edit your comment - but you don't actually edit the comment, you just add the photo later and it seems to work for me.


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

What is it?!
The suspense is killing me.


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

nachodaddy said:


> I missed the boat on the Mickeypocalypse, so I'm posting this here.
> 
> $18 and the second hand hits all the markers. My very first Mickey watch.


What is this watch? Where can I buy one?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

R2rs said:


> What is this watch? Where can I buy one?


Here, but it's currently selling for $64:

Amazon.com: Disney Mickey Mouse Men's W002394 Mickey Mouse Silver-Tone Watch: Clothing


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

Here's the Jaragar "Monaco homage" many of you already know, I paid around 17€ for it, shipping included.
It's really good value for the money.

View attachment 7480938


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9117 , quartz, around 19$ on .........s

View attachment 7485778
View attachment 7485786


Glass is scratch resistant , also water resistant tested that and made review - it can be found on youtube with "Skmei 9117" keywords


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ha ha! Let's see if the image posting works today...








What is it?!
The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. I was a bit mystified!



matlobi said:


> Software error that "they are looking in to", but nothing has been fixed, and this has been going on for some time.
> 
> I suggest hosting them on a third party site like Photobucket, Imgur or TinyPic and posting the links here.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Since the image above seems to actually have uploaded successfully, here's another one. The cost was around 5 Australian Dollars shipped, which is under 3 GBP. I rather like it, though I realise it's too big for my unusually thin wrists.

View attachment 7490722


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You have to be kidding me. The image didn't get uploaded that time, it seems.



Mike_1 said:


> Since the image above seems to actually have uploaded successfully, here's another one. The cost was around 5 Australian Dollars shipped, which is under 3 GBP. I rather like it, though I realise it's too big for my unusually thin wrists.
> 
> View attachment 7490722


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

View attachment 7490746


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

View attachment 7490754


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I recently got this oldie Armitron for $12.50 from a private seller on eBay. The chunky, massive, retro look intrigued me and in person it's very heavy, almost like military hardware with a very wide bracelet (Armitrons are noted for nice bracelets). This one is 1-1/8 inches wide at the lugs. Altogether the metallic surfaces are in nice shape, but the crystal has deep scratches and gouges that no amount of elbow grease and PolyWatch could remedy. Not the best photo, I admit, but can anyone point me in a likely direction to find a new crystal for this critter? I have grown fond of it and it runs well. I already inquired with Esslinger in Minnesota and they replied they could not source a crystal for "this brand watch". Don't know anything about new acrylic crystals, but could there be a generic one for it?





​


----------



## antonio_cadiz (Feb 8, 2016)

hello! mike_1 I can not see what you pics. thanks


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Antonio. Thanks for letting me know. Here's another try!
View attachment 7496026




antonio_cadiz said:


> hello! mike_1 I can not see what you pics. thanks


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a pretty cool watch. As far as the crystal goes, if it's an acrylic, surely polishing it up a bit should improve things if you can't get a replacement?


thomachuck said:


> I recently got this oldie Armitron for $12.50 from a private seller on eBay. The chunky, massive, retro look intrigued me and in person it's very heavy, almost like military hardware with a very wide bracelet (Armitrons are noted for nice bracelets). This one is 1-1/8 inches wide at the lugs. Altogether the metallic surfaces are in nice shape, but the crystal has deep scratches and gouges that no amount of elbow grease and PolyWatch could remedy. Not the best photo, I admit, but can anyone point me in a likely direction to find a new crystal for this critter? I have grown fond of it and it runs well. I already inquired with Esslinger in Minnesota and they replied they could not source a crystal for "this brand watch". Don't know anything about new acrylic crystals, but could there be a generic one for it?
> View attachment 7494810​


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Thomachuck, is it flat or curved?


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Gearbest have the Skmei 1019 Army Green for US$5.16 delivered.


----------



## agforau (Jul 11, 2014)

Does this count? I found this watch sitting in a bucket at a thrift/consignment store in Janesville Wisconsin in 2013 for $10.00. I was blown away at the beauty of the movement. The 1277 Lemania movement was only produced in 1969, and was a year later slightly modified as the 872 movement. The next modification was exclusively used by Omega as the 861 Speedmaster.


----------



## Brandon99 (Mar 20, 2016)

agforau said:


> Does this count? I found this watch sitting in a bucket at a thrift/consignment store in Janesville Wisconsin in 2013 for $10.00. I was blown away at the beauty of the movement. The 1277 Lemania movement was only produced in 1969, and was a year later slightly modified as the 872 movement. The next modification was exclusively used by Omega as the 861 Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 7503826
> View attachment 7503866
> View attachment 7503874


Great find!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

You are so lucky.Enjoy your Jewel in good health.|>" title="Thumbs Up" border="">-|>" title="Thumbs Up" border="">-If SIskel and Ebert were watch guys(yes i now they have shuffled off this mortal coil) they would give it two thumbs up.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

It is slightly convex, probably the least degree of curvature that is available. It fits flush with the bezel. Thanks for responding.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I have had this Remington Rolex look-alike for many years and it is a good stand-up watch: has a good bracelet, has a hacking movement, has lived through several batteries, and looks good on the wrist. The resemblance to a Submariner is very close and I've grown fond of it as an everyday watch (evidenced by the scratches on the bracelet links). Does anyone know anything about Remington watches? One person speculated that it was probably a give-away promo with Remington electric shavers. But the signature on the watch is the same as the firearms manufacturer and I believe there was no connection between the shaver maker and the gun maker. I paid only $10 for this years ago at an off-price store and it would be cool to have info as to its origin.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

As Frank Romano would say, "Holy crap". What a keeper! You were definitely in the right place at the right time. I'm envious.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Are you experienced in detaching hands or was this a "lucky first time try"? 
I have a new/hardly-worn Chinese Bariho watch that has terrific aesthetics but keeps stopping when the hands are in the 10:40 position. I suspect the hands are hanging up on one another, or possibly the movement is getting stopped by the triggering of the day/date change (anyone's guess, but either is plausible). The watch wasn't expensive and wouldn't amount to a huge loss if pitched in the trash, but I'd still like to get it running right because it looks so good. Any special tools required? I have many different kinds of tweezers. Does it go much beyond that?


----------



## MexBoss (Apr 14, 2015)

agforau said:


> Does this count? I found this watch sitting in a bucket at a thrift/consignment store in Janesville Wisconsin in 2013 for $10.00. I was blown away at the beauty of the movement. The 1277 Lemania movement was only produced in 1969, and was a year later slightly modified as the 872 movement. The next modification was exclusively used by Omega as the 861 Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 7503826
> View attachment 7503866
> View attachment 7503874


Why wouldn't it count?

It's a great find.

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

in first upload attachment didn't worked Skmei 9117, ~19$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thomachuck said:


> I have had this Remington Rolex look-alike for many years and it is a good stand-up watch: has a good bracelet, has a hacking movement, has lived through several batteries, and looks good on the wrist. The resemblance to a Submariner is very close and I've grown fond of it as an everyday watch (evidenced by the scratches on the bracelet links). Does anyone know anything about Remington watches? One person speculated that it was probably a give-away promo with Remington electric shavers. But the signature on the watch is the same as the firearms manufacturer and I believe there was no connection between the shaver maker and the gun maker. I paid only $10 for this years ago at an off-price store and it would be cool to have info as to its origin.
> View attachment 7505634


Remington makes/made pocket watches, and apparently branched out into a fashion watch line. I would think they probably just licensed the name and font/logo to someone. There is also a Hong Kong based watch company using the same name, but with a different font.










Hong Kong based:


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Many thanks to Houston Real. Way more info in one place than I gathered in many years elsewhere.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

I personally like the AK Homme watches. I've had several and held up quite well (I'm tough on watches). One of my best AKs was a Breitling homage that I gave away to my nephew, who really liked it. It APPEARED well made and was heavy. Since then, I haven't seen them offered on the 'Bay. Yours is very nice.

dave


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Gearbest are having a 2nd Anniversary Sale. They have the Megir 2002 for US$14.78 delivered.









Naviforce NF9061M for US$10.40 delivered.








SKMEI 1019 Blue & Army Green for US$5.16 delivered.








SKMEI 1060 Blue for US$4.45 delivered.







I can't find them cheaper anywhere else.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment 7549554


I ordered this Byino, £11.99, they call it a DeVille but it looks more like some kind of Rolex Oyster to me.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> That's a pretty cool watch. As far as the crystal goes, if it's an acrylic, surely polishing it up a bit should improve things if you can't get a replacement?


Try a local Jeweler first.Maybe he can cut one for you?(I do not mean the cheese)Have you tried Armitron,you can contact their service and ask?The worst they can say is no,just make sure if you send it in they will not replace it with something similiar since you seem to really like this particular model.I used to work with(Okay, i had him work on my watches) a Jeweler in Forest Park Illinois named Lloyd Levin You can write him and ask.I am not sure if he will reply but it can't hurt.He was very good compared to the battery replacers out here and I miss him not just for what he did for my watches but for the knowledge I gained and just talking about stuff.His shop is called Time Dimensions and is located on Roosevelt rd west of Harlem on the north side of the street.he is closed wednesdays and sundays.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Can I ask where you ordered it from? Looks quite fun...



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 7549602
> View attachment 7549554
> 
> 
> I ordered this Byino, £11.99, they call it a DeVille but it looks more like some kind of Rolex Oyster to me.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It was from a seller called ebuy.store, listed as "High Quality Automatic Mechanical Mens Stainless Steel Day Calendar Wrist Watch".


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. I'll look it up! 


Stephen2020 said:


> It was from a seller called ebuy.store, listed as "High Quality Automatic Mechanical Mens Stainless Steel Day Calendar Wrist Watch".


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oops...noticed the back of the watch says "Swiss made". Hmmmm!



Stephen2020 said:


> It was from a seller called ebuy.store, listed as "High Quality Automatic Mechanical Mens Stainless Steel Day Calendar Wrist Watch".


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Testing Martini and Gulf nato on the Skmei 9106


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a pretty watch, particularly on the Martini Nato. What diameter is it (the watch!)?



Jay McQueen said:


> Testing Martini and Gulf nato on the Skmei 9106
> 
> View attachment 7552506
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks  The original leather/carbon strap with red stitching is not bad either, it is about 43mm wide without the crown, 
13mm thick and uses a 20mm strap, subdials are also working, not bad for 12 bucks.



Mike_1 said:


> That's a pretty watch, particularly on the Martini Nato. What diameter is it (the watch!)?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

For 12 bucks it sounds like a miracle to me!



Jay McQueen said:


> Thanks  The original leather/carbon strap with red stitching is not bad either, it is about 43mm wide without the crown,
> 13mm thick and uses a 20mm strap, subdials are also working, not bad for 12 bucks.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Got it for this price a while back at Ali-x...



Mike_1 said:


> For 12 bucks it sounds like a miracle to me!


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

To James Haury--many thank for the time and thought you put into this reply. I may just do the mail-in exercise with Armitron and see what they say. If their product support measures up in any credible way with the quality of their product, I may just get lucky. Thanks again.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

My wife has two Mickey Mouse watches, but this is the first I've seen with a numbered bezel. Very nice.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Found this gem last weekend. Less than $13. Added a battery, and put it on a cheap nato. I love it!

















Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Check the sellers Miniinthebox/banggood,Tiny deal,deals machine etc.I have some 24 mm black silicone rubber straps I bought from one of them a while back( their are also colors available) The prices were quite reasonable.If you cannotfind anything i may have a redundancy.Check them first though.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a pretty one. Really liking the second hand, too

!


theretroshave said:


> Found this gem last weekend. Less than $13. Added a battery, and put it on a cheap nato. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> Oops...noticed the back of the watch says "Swiss made". Hmmmm!


People should think more about what the watch companies themselves are instead. Only a certain percentage of parts and cost have to be Swiss in Swiss legal terms, so a "Swiss" watch "made" in Switzerland may have a lot of non-Swiss about it.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Red and blue NATO seems to work better (picks up the red from the dial and hands). Good photos and cool looking watch. Price definitely right.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a Patek Philippe homage that has "Rolex" etched onto the case back. A whole lot of non-Patek, non-Rolex, non-Swiss about it. I would send a photo just to elicit chuckles, but the management might not approve.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1967 Caravelle with 11DP (Citizen 0241) 17 jewel movement. Snap on caseback and still has the "C" signed crown.

Bought for the princely sum of $5.59. Came with a period correct Speidel expansion, but I switched it to this thin lizard print.


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

I bought this today for $19.99 at the thrift store. It didn't have any scratches and the back still had the clear sticker on; I popped in a new battery and it ticked to life.










Other than it being a Swiss Army Quartz, I'd really appreciate if someone could assist with model type and/or number. Thanks!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This watch for sale at World of Watches has me tempted to scratch my never-satisified 3-6-9-12 dial itch.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Lets call it the SARBY1N0 hehe


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

$19.99 + Tax = A Planet Casio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

The cheap and cheerful plastic gets to see sun for a change 

These things (g-shors, s-shock, etc) are really amazing for the money, they just keep running year after year. And this one is accurate as well, +3 seconds per month.

And no, it's not flying anymore


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

yesterday's find at the animal rescue thrift $7 Casio G-SHOCK DW5600EH.. changed battery just now..









amusingly words can scarcely describe how NOT thrilled about this watch my wife is...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The thing is, how can people tell who or what company has produced a Chinese watch with an unheard of name? Many people would see the plausibility of any statements made on the watch as sort of guide. Are you proposing that the watch in question, which is sold out of China for a price of, if I remember correctly, about 11 pounds, has sufficient Swiss parts in it to justify a"Swiss made" tag? I am no expert; I am merely asking whether that is your assertion, in order that I can educate myself.



Stephen2020 said:


> People should think more about what the watch companies themselves are instead. Only a certain percentage of parts and cost have to be Swiss in Swiss legal terms, so a "Swiss" watch "made" in Switzerland may have a lot of non-Swiss about it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have to be honest here: I can see where she's coming from, I think!

The problem is the whiteness of the plastic, I reckon!



atarione said:


> yesterday's find at the animal rescue thrift $7 Casio G-SHOCK DW5600EH.. changed battery just now..
> 
> View attachment 7587946
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

l


Mike_1 said:


> The thing is, how can people tell who or what company has produced a Chinese watch with an unheard of name? Many people would see the plausibility of any statements made on the watch as sort of guide. Are you proposing that the watch in question, which is sold out of China for a price of, if I remember correctly, about 11 pounds, has sufficient Swiss parts in it to justify a"Swiss made" tag? I am no expert; I am merely asking whether that is your assertion, in order that I can educate myself.


I don't know the Byino company, i'm not saying it can legally be called Swiss in Switzerland but I don't know that it can't, i'm strongly guessing it can't.

CLARO WATCH :: WELCOME TO OUR WEBSITE
As an example of what goes on: how to turn a 100% Chinese ST16 into a 100% Swiss CL-888


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. This is indeed an education for me!



Stephen2020 said:


> l
> 
> I don't know the Byino company, i'm not saying it can legally be called Swiss in Switzerland but I don't know that it can't, i'm strongly guessing it can't.
> 
> ...


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

atarione said:


> yesterday's find at the animal rescue thrift $7 Casio G-SHOCK DW5600EH.. changed battery just now..
> 
> View attachment 7587946
> 
> ...


$7? Such a score! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

"Jelborer" (?), less that 4€ shipping included.
Just cheap plastic, almost nothing more.
But it's so strange I think kids would like it!


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

Got this one in the mail today









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

I think this absolutely qualifies! It just came in the mail! With shipping from China, the total cost was $3.55.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Got this today in a local thrift store. Cost was $10+tax.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Got this today in a local thrift store. Cost was $10+tax.


Wow what a bargain, that's a Citizen Eco Drive (solar) Did you have to replace the rechargeable battery?


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Got this today in a local thrift store. Cost was $10+tax.


That's not even fair!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Redback said:


> Wow what a bargain, that's a Citizen Eco Drive (solar) Did you have to replace the rechargeable battery?


Nope. The strap has very little wear and the watch is nice and minty.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

6$ and a lot of manual work to clean it. It turned out beauty. When I bought it,it looked like it spent few years in compost, all scratched up and dirty.

Surprisingly,movement was serviced 2 years ago by my watchmith.I recognized his signature inside the backcase. Works like a charm.

sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## MrDo (Mar 31, 2016)

Jay McQueen said:


> Testing Martini and Gulf nato on the Skmei 9106
> 
> View attachment 7552506
> 
> ...


Got a link for the bands? I'm really diggin that Martini and Rossi style.


----------



## davidkmendel (Jan 17, 2016)

Aussie straps. On eBay have them

Sent from my ASPERA_R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

NATO Regimental Strap Martini - Cheapest NATO Straps


MrDo said:


> Got a link for the bands? I'm really diggin that Martini and Rossi style.


----------



## davidkmendel (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool. Just check my previous post might be a good deal cheaper if u are using US exchange rate. 100% reliable seller bought heaps off them.

Sent from my ASPERA_R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 7631130


Free Fossil from my wife's work trip to Fla. She was getting an award and everyone got to pick one free gift. Has a Nato(ish) strap here but came with a nice leather strap which is back on . I wear to work 3-4 times a week.


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

Just got this in the mail for about $8.5.
Cool looking watch, just need to put it on a NATO. 
Makes me want to have the real thing one day..










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Casio Oceanus OC-502 for $16 including shipping.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

The second of two Remingtons that I just received from a private eBay seller in Oregon. I sense that these watches are a bit scarce and there is not too much known about them, other than a flurry of Remington pocket watches came on the market from Hong Kong company a few years back.

This one has a problematic movement but is in pristine condition throughout, probably due to not being worn. Came from an estate sale, but no idea how old it is, but for $13 dollars (including shipping), not too bad for working 24-hour indicator, day and date subdials, clean-as-a-whistle crystal, and rotating bezel.

The movement is VX3J V-09. Any ideas on a good or likely source for a replacement? The only place I know of that sells movements is Esslinger. Thanks for any guidance here. A real looker, I think, and well built.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Another cheap watch that I just acquired from private seller on eBay. An unusual critter that has some grotesque corrosion on the back frame, but most of the rest of the visible watch is OK. I think it has an interesting look with the digital works apparently breathing their last so the analog hands are against a plain background. Very heavy watch, with crystal virtually without a mark on it. Good deal for $6, 5 of which was shipping. A beater for most people, but I would not be afraid to wear this to church. Thanks for many helpful hints on this thread.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes, I have a couple of these (one with white face). Whoever makes this has totally nailed the Western taste in faces/subdials/overall styling. It could last just a year and be well worth it.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Does this Naviforce "homage" have a working data window or is it just painted or glued on? I ordered one like this on eBay. Looks good in your photo. How much do real ones cost?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

On your Fossil, the link won't open. When you compose your post, scroll down to "go advanced" and find the icon that answers up "attach photo", then import/download the saved picture from wherever it is on your computer. I'm being officious here, but once I got this figured out, the sharing thing got to be a whole lot more fun. I got a couple of Mickey Mouses for my wife the same way: company generosity (at Disney World). They make it soooo easy to spend money.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Love the aesthetics of this, especially the strap you are showing. Is this the kind of movement where the second hand just moves continuously, like the Accutron movements? Price you mentioned looks reasonable.


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

thomachuck said:


> Does this Naviforce "homage" have a working data window or is it just painted or glued on? I ordered one like this on eBay. Looks good in your photo. How much do real ones cost?


The date window is real

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

$16 impulse buy on eBay


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

$12 Freakbay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

thomachuck said:


> Does this Naviforce "homage" have a working data window or is it just painted or glued on? I ordered one like this on eBay. Looks good in your photo. How much do real ones cost?


I can also confirm the Naviforce 9044 has a working date window, these are a copy of the Citizen Eco-Drive AW1360 which are on ebay for US$94.99.

The cheapest I can find the Naviforce 9044 is at Gearbest - US$9.43 delivered. Try code - 8STOREWIDE - for 8% off which will make it US$8.68.


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

I already got this in blue, but because I liked it so much I also got it in black.
These days I am only wearing CURREN


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bluetooth WatchInternational Smart Watch*
FREE for attending Nick Vertucci Real Estate Academy house flipping seminar. Given away with flash drive and 2600mAh powerbank.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike20 said:


> I already got this in blue, but because I liked it so much I also got it in black.
> These days I am only wearing CURREN


It looks nice, any idea on the model, price and where to buy it?

Edit - I found it at Gearbest, it's the Curren 8173 US$8.80 delivered.
Once you are logged into your account use the code FBGBES for 9% off which will bring it down to US$8.01.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Got this today in a local thrift store. Cost was $10+tax.


Now that's a sweet deal! Eco drive for $10! Gotta love thrift stores! I need to get myself down to my local store!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bluetooth WatchInternational Smart Watch*
> FREE for attending Nick Vertucci Real Estate Academy house flipping seminar. Given away with flash drive and 2600mAh powerbank.
> 
> View attachment 7696314


That sounds way more than $20.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

$20 shipped from ebay.
Acrylic was scratched up. Easy fix, now it looks great!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

Picked up this great watch for $15

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bluetooth WatchInternational Smart Watch*
> FREE for attending Nick Vertucci Real Estate Academy house flipping seminar. Given away with flash drive and 2600mAh powerbank.
> 
> View attachment 7696314


Is that middle button a speed dial link for TacoBell?!?


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

How low can you go? This Sanda 293 looks just like the Skmei 1134, which are larger homages to the Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V.
Gearbest have it for US$4.68 delivered.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Arrived from China yesterday - SKMEI quartz for £6/$8.40 including shipping.

Of course, I don't need another cheap quartz watch but curiosity got the better of me and for the money I have to say I'm impressed. The blue index marks and hands work very well with the green lume spots on a very clean-looking dial.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Back to the 80's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan3series (Mar 7, 2016)

Bought this for $7 shipped maybe 2 years ago....

Not that I am a video game fanatic or anything, but as a kid I played a lot of Goldeneye 007 on Nintendo 64. When you pressed the start button (pause) it pulled up this watch with ammo and health and an options menu... Super cheap movement but reminded me of childhood.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Elgin PQS Chronograph.

This is a rebranded Citizen calibre 8500 Eco Drive. Came across it on the famous auction site, and the seller had it listed as barley used. Received as a gift, was worn a few times and then was put in it's included box and stashed away in a drawer. Stated that the "battery" needed to be replaced.

It was delivered today dead as a door nail. I put it on, went out, and about 20 minutes later the minute hand started moving (moves 1/3 of a minute every 20 seconds) and about 10 minutes after that, the seconds hand starting ticking.

Very close to brand new condition. Only mark is a scratch on the screw off case back, and the only issue is whoever removed the back managed to lose the alarm contact spring, so the beeps don't work. Not a big deal at all.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

justadad said:


> Is that middle button a speed dial link for TacoBell?!?


And a GPS Taco Bell locator! Quite handy at 2:30am on a Saturday night.

Actually, it just adjusts the ringer volume.


----------



## No0bMan (Feb 11, 2016)

Clock_King said:


> Picked up this great watch for $15
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Paid less than six bucks for the yellow dial version of this. Really a cool dial design.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mod from a less than $17 HMT handwinding watch.



Another HMT automatic watch less than $20.



Citizen automatic vintage less than $20.



Incoming brand new naviforce watch less than $12 including shippping.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My best score yet ! $10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

mooncameras said:


> My best score yet ! $10


That looks just like the 8332G which you can get at Gearbest for US$4.41 delivered.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Gearbest are having a promo on Megir Watches. They have the Megir 3789 in black or white for US$7.89 delivered.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

Redback said:


> That looks just like the 8332G which you can get at Gearbest for US$4.41 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 7754082


I've just bought one


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> I've just bought one


As much as I hate to admit it....I think I'll pick one up too! You really can't go wrong with that sort of price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Mod from a less than $17 HMT handwinding watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where on earth did you find the vintage citizen automatic for that kind of Money?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1907 Illinois grade 33 0s size movement dialed by Bullard Brothers of St. Paul, MN.

Sometime in it's life it was converted to a wirstwatch, and the case it's in is quite old as well.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

matlobi said:


> 1907 Illinois grade 33 0s size movement dialed by Bullard Brothers of St. Paul, MN.
> 
> Sometime in it's life it was converted to a wirstwatch, and the case it's in is quite old as well.


Man- that looks tiny on your wrist. What size is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Man- that looks tiny on your wrist. What size is it?


It's not that bad, at least I don't think so. It's also not something I'll wear every day.

It's roughly 33mm.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

matlobi said:


> It's not that bad, at least I don't think so. It's also not something I'll wear every day.
> 
> It's roughly 33mm.


Yea- I figured it Was sub 35 from the looks of the pic. Either that or you have giant wrists!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Yea- I figured it Was sub 35 from the looks of the pic. Either that or you have giant wrists!


The tape showing a slightly loose 7.75" isn't *that* big.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> As much as I hate to admit it....I think I'll pick one up too! You really can't go wrong with that sort of price.


Joined the club too. Thanks a lot guys for the find! I've been looking for something like this for a while and now it's on its way, yes. And this is also available on the censored ali xpress with the model 8332G.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

mooncameras said:


> Back to the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, my friend, seem to be in a time warp!


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

$11 Stormtrooper watch on eBay, $8.95 for the NATO (also on the bay). I think it looks pretty sweet, waiting on the black and red strap for my Darth Vader watch (light saber look)


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> I've just bought one


Let us know how it goes! Though I just spent $5.31 on a coffee the other day (!), I can't pull the trigger on a sub $5 watch!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks sweeet! Do you have links for this?



hockeyandbeers said:


> $11 Stormtrooper watch on eBay, $8.95 for the NATO (also on the bay). I think it looks pretty sweet, waiting on the black and red strap for my Darth Vader watch (light saber look)


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Looks sweeet! Do you have links for this?


I'm on my phone and it's not copying links for some stupid reason.

Got the strap from eBay user snappytag and the watch from hbasurplus


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

hockeyandbeers said:


> I'm on my phone and it's not copying links for some stupid reason.
> 
> Got the strap from eBay user snappytag and the watch from hbasurplus


Great! Thanks


----------



## putungelahne (Apr 3, 2014)

I found a very interesting good in Gearbest：Skmei 1080 Male Digital Watch http://m.gearbest.com/sports-watches/pp_261617.html
Still work after 5 month

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Checking out the clearance rack at a local WallyWorld and this just spoke to the Star Wars geek in me. $7.00 I had to get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm guessing at $7- that's a fixed bezel right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Alpina&Citizen.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> I'm guessing at $7- that's a fixed bezel right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. It's part of the case!


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

Got this Jaragar a while ago, wore it yesterday for the first time.. A bit big for me, but it's quite nice for $17.99, automatic with hand winding.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

yossxp said:


> Got this Jaragar a while ago, wore it yesterday for the first time.. A bit big for me, but it's quite nice for $17.99, automatic with hand winding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a few jaragars going very cheap. Always been skeptical though. Is this your first jaragar? You'll have to let us know if it's still running in a month!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

Have this Jaragar for 5 years now, no service done on it, still works great (only had to change the strap to a stainless steel bracelet because the strap was crappy and also too short; the case is alloy but the watch runs good and is beautiful) :


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

artaxerxes said:


> Have this Jaragar for 5 years now, no service done on it, still works great (only had to change the strap to a stainless steel bracelet because the strap was crappy and also too short; the case is alloy but the watch runs good and is beautiful) :


 That's hopeful! 5 years is a lot for such little money. How's the crystal? Many scratches? I heard they were soft on the jaragars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

mtbmike said:


>


The mdv106 looks great on the bracelet. Is that the stock bracelet? Are the end links solid or hollow? My mdv106 came on the rubber and I've been looking for a bracelet for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Soki that I just can't stop wearing. <$10!









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Redback said:


> That looks just like the 8332G which you can get at Gearbest for US$4.41 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 7754082


Had to get one myself


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

maccasvanquish said:


> That's hopeful! 5 years is a lot for such little money. *How's the crystal? Many scratches? I heard they were soft on the jaragars.*


I have some very small scratches on the crystal near 1.30 (don't know how I got them, I'm not usually rough with my mechanicals) but they can only be seen on very close inspection (provided you know what to look for) and only in a certain light-99% of the time they're invisible to me and others, perhaps the blue AR coating has something to do with that. Speaking of which the AR coating has a beautiful light blue hue. On other models its purple. Following my next paycheck I'll have a close friend of mine order a Jaragar Monaco for me


----------



## Titan3series (Mar 7, 2016)

Another one of mine under $20, won this one for $17 shipped without a band. I have loads of bands laying around so it was no problem to me..

Waltham manual wind


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

artaxerxes said:


> I have some very small scratches on the crystal near 1.30 (don't know how I got them, I'm not usually rough with my mechanicals) but they can only be seen on very close inspection (provided you know what to look for) and only in a certain light-99% of the time they're invisible to me and others, perhaps the blue AR coating has something to do with that. Speaking of which the AR coating has a beautiful light blue hue. On other models its purple. Following my next paycheck I'll have a close friend of mine order a Jaragar Monaco for me


One more question: can you hand wind this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

$13.50 from Gearbest. I have owned it for about a week now.I know these cheap chinese watches are a crap-shoot but the auto-wind module on this one works well and it keeps good time.


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

maccasvanquish said:


> One more question: can you hand wind this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. You can hand-wind it-no problem.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice looking watch


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I ordered a blue Skmei 1029 from Gearbest. I have had it for a couple of weeks now and it's great for the money.
The detail and finish is very impressive for the price you pay and band is a nice soft plastic. The round dial that looks like a compass doesn't really do anything but the sections of the dial flash every second. It has an hourly chime that you can turn on or off. The green backlight lights up the whole dial. It's about 17mm thick and the diameter is 50mm. My only complaint is the blue hands don't stand out, but seeing as I'm not using it for dual time it doesn't bother me that much. The yellow hands on the army green model should be on all models. 
The black Skmei 1029 is US$7.59 delivered. 









If you don't want analogue hands you can get the Skmei 1019 deep blue or army green for US$5.16 delivered.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

skmei 9117 review -


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Got this for 10.60€. I like the size (40mm) the dial decoration (carved) and the hands.
Anything else on that watch feels cheap and annoying. The glass is a bluish thing! The watch is noisy. Can hear it ticking from 1m away! It is far from solid. Feels like an empty tomato can.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Finally- I get to play too!


I picked up this (apparently) Frankenstein-Seiko for $8 delivered on eBay from India a few weeks ago and it came in today. Slapped a $9 silicone band from Kohls on it on my way home and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Titan3series (Mar 7, 2016)

LBPolarBear said:


> Finally- I get to play too!
> 
> I picked up this (apparently) Frankenstein-Seiko for $8 delivered on eBay from India a few weeks ago and it came in today. Slapped a $9 silicone band from Kohls on it on my way home and I couldn't be happier!


I like the plate like bezel....cool watch and good find!!!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

all below 20$ shipped


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry, it went a little over. Bought at a pawn shop for $22. Its a good thing it fit as it didn't have any extra links with it. Has a Swiss Rhonda movement in it. A pain to swap the battery.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Citizen I purchased from a seller in India came in today.

Now I know that buying a watch from that country can be a crap shoot, but this one is in immaculate condition. It looks like it's never been used, and the date as well as English/Kanji day snap over perfectly.

Swapped out the gold band for a black perlon for now. The gold on gold was giving off too much of a '70s Uncle Guido vibe.


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Citizen I purchased from a seller in India came in today.
> 
> Now I know that buying a watch from that country can be a crap shoot, but this one is in immaculate condition. It looks like it's never been used, and the date as well as English/Kanji day snap over perfectly.
> 
> Swapped out the gold band for a black perlon for now. The gold on gold was giving off too much of a '70s Uncle Guido vibe.


The dial isn't genuine, so maybe it hasn't been used before. Have you opened it? Is the movement genuine?


----------



## No0bMan (Feb 11, 2016)

My contribution. Finally got an extremely budget pepsi bezel. Less then 10$ shipped. Seller installed part of the mesh bracelet upside down..lolol


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

LJ123 said:


> The dial isn't genuine, so maybe it hasn't been used before. Have you opened it? Is the movement genuine?


I'm aware it's a redial, and it honestly doesn't bother me.

The movement is authentic, as far as I can tell, and is spotless.

The case and back is immaculate as well. The case still even has the sharp edges that are usually missing when a refurbisher gets too aggressive with the polishing.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Yet another EYKI....
I got this one for £5 from a UK eBay seller (listed as Eyki Man Watch - EOVS8649L-RG).
It arrived in 2 days and I'm impressed with the build quality for the price. The design might be an acquired taste... but it's growing on me. 
It has a surprisingly quiet Japanese movement, a nice leather strap with a decent buckle and good lume on the hands, numerals and indices (looks great at night).
At 43mm I was afraid it would look too big on my skinny wrists but it's actually OK, I think. It looks bigger in the photo than it seems in real life.
I could have done without the magnifier for the date window and I have so far been unable to get the back off, but other than that I can find little to fault.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't think it was made in France


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Naviforce watch, full stainless steel black ion plating case with screw on back case , thick leather strap for $10.04 including shipping to US.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

akvikram said:


> all below 20$ shipped


How did you get the SmileSolar at that price?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

CURREN 8139 - 7$







I like the color and its very light.

Fun fact: I orderd it like 9 months ago. When the package came I misplaced the watch and forgot about it.
So I am wearing it the first time today.

Fun fact 2: This month I only wore CURREN watches.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

fiona_jdn said:


> How did you get the SmileSolar at that price?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Got it in Flipkart sale... 
Got two of them, the strap is made of white fabric... So i changed to this...

Fyi- Flipkart is e-commerce site in India


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> Naviforce watch, full stainless steel black ion plating case with screw on back case , thick leather strap for $10.04 including shipping to US.


That's the Naviforce 9041, where did you get it for that price? The cheapest I can find it is at Gearbest for US$10.24 delivered. 
I like the white one the best but it would probably look better on rubber like the Casio MDV106 comes with.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

$5 CVS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Naviforce watch, full stainless steel black ion plating case with screw on back case , thick leather strap for $10.04 including shipping to US.





Redback said:


> That's the Naviforce 9041, where did you get it for that price? The cheapest I can find it is at Gearbest for US$10.24 delivered.
> I like the white one the best but it would probably look better on rubber like the Casio MDV106 comes with.
> 
> View attachment 7953146


Maybe it's because it's really late and I just got off work but are you upset about the $0.20 difference? Buy the watch! Buy it in every color!


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

The Rolex, Breitling, Three Tags, and Hilfiger each cost me $3.42 including shipping off Ebay. Bought together and yes they are all fake except for maybe the Hilfiger (because why bother?) The "Rolex and one of the Tags have display backs.

The Oris was around $17 from one of those ever present sellers from India on Ebay.

The Seiko actually cost me $20.51, but I'm including it anyway because it's just barely breaking the rules, also from one of the Indian sellers.

They all work and keep reasonably good time for as much wrist time as they get.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Another example of the Soki military style watch. Did a couple of simple mods - the supplied nylon strap was too long for my skinny wrist so I fitted an Infantry leather Nato which I converted to a Zulu (the leather was too thick to use as a Nato IMO, made it very bulky. Works much better as a Zulu.) Total cost around £4.50. Both from eBay.
I also painted the hands black with a fine point Sharpie. The original luminous hands were almost invisible against the luminous face, especially at night.









Also an update on the Eyki posted earlier (post # 1798). I finally managed to get the back off after I realised that it really was screwed on and not a press fit, it was just VERY tightly screwed down. Both the back and stem have rubber seals so it might even be slightly waterproof. The movement was confirmed as a Seiko-Epson AL32A. All in all I'm very impressed with what you get for £5.









Ignore the marks on the casing - caused by my clumsy attempts to prise open a screw down back. Doh!


----------



## Toan Ngo (Feb 4, 2016)

$10 on Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Yet another EYKI....
> I got this one for £5 from a UK eBay seller (listed as Eyki Man Watch - EOVS8649L-RG).
> It arrived in 2 days and I'm impressed with the build quality for the price. The design might be an acquired taste... but it's growing on me.
> It has a surprisingly quiet Japanese movement, a nice leather strap with a decent buckle and good lume on the hands, numerals and indices (looks great at night).
> ...


I was watching this for a while and you've given me the push, does the band feel good for the price and have you noticed any scratches on the case at all from normal use yet? Thanks


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

The 8332G, one properly man size watch! I'm in the middle strap hole with my 21cm wrist. Maximum wrist size for the watch would be 24-25cm, should be enough for most of us


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm feeling the slight pull to get me one one of those Casio King knock offs.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Yet another EYKI....
> I got this one for £5 from a UK eBay seller (listed as Eyki Man Watch - EOVS8649L-RG).
> It arrived in 2 days and I'm impressed with the build quality for the price. The design might be an acquired taste... but it's growing on me.
> It has a surprisingly quiet Japanese movement, a nice leather strap with a decent buckle and good lume on the hands, numerals and indices (looks great at night).
> ...


Just purchased one, now only one left. When I saw it had a seiko epson movement I knew despite being cheap it'll last a while providing I keep care of it and for £5 it looks great. The bronze dial is a little too much with the bronze case so it'll become my project to turn the dial white.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

Are we talking USD here? 

You don't get much for 20AUD, but 20USD works out as 30AUD, which gets us Aussies are bit more! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay, this one was a little over-approximately the equivalent of 22 usd

I like the rose-gold accents on the dial and the date window. The star pattern is also beautiful and very subtle.

For this price you get a stamped buckle with double safety lock (very solid, btw)

Cons-alloy case, 30m wr, bracelet pinches sometimes, no quick set date on this one
Pros-nice dial with subtle star pattern, rose-gold accents, comfortable stainless steel bracelet (even if it pinches at times)


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Another example of the Soki military style watch. Did a couple of simple mods - the supplied nylon strap was too long for my skinny wrist so I fitted an Infantry leather Nato which I converted to a Zulu (the leather was too thick to use as a Nato IMO, made it very bulky. Works much better as a Zulu.) Total cost around £4.50. Both from eBay.
> I also painted the hands black with a fine point Sharpie. The original luminous hands were almost invisible against the luminous face, especially at night.
> 
> View attachment 7973818
> ...


Does the face glow on this one?
I have a Soki, too!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Is it cheating if it's £16 and won at auction? These normally got for a BIN of £29.99

45mm Radiomir homage. The eBay seller also does a Luminor homage. Polished or PVD.

solid stainless steel case.

solid stainless steel screw in buckle.

strap is of a good length and 24mm I changed it to a 26mm one I had.

Nice thick domed crystal with AR coating.

No no lume though and a simple Myota Quartz.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Does the face glow on this one?
> I have a Soki, too!


It does.

Here is mine after about 10 seconds under an LED flashlight.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Does the face glow on this one?
> I have a Soki, too!


Yes, the whole face is luminous on the Soki. It's very bright just after being 'charged up' but mine doesn't quite last all night. It's still glowing in the morning but just not quite bright enough to see the time clearly. Painting the hands black has helped though. The stock luminous hands became completely invisible after a couple of hours.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Just purchased one, now only one left. When I saw it had a seiko epson movement I knew despite being cheap it'll last a while providing I keep care of it and for £5 it looks great. The bronze dial is a little too much with the bronze case so it'll become my project to turn the dial white.


Sounds cool, if it's successful I'd like to see a photo of that mod.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Sounds cool, if it's successful I'd like to see a photo of that mod.


I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I was watching this for a while and you've given me the push, does the band feel good for the price and have you noticed any scratches on the case at all from normal use yet? Thanks


Sorry, I missed your earlier post (haven't been getting notifications for some reason). Obviously you've already taken the plunge so you will find out for yourself soon enough but the strap is nice quality and comfortable. My only slight gripe is that the buckle is silver so doesn't match the case, which is very nicely finished (even between the lugs). No scratches so far - apart from the self-inflicted ones trying to get the back off. I bought it as a cheap beater watch to wear to work but I've decided it's far too nice for the building site so it will see service as my 'posh' weekend watch.


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

fun and classy all-in-one!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

808static said:


> fun and classy all-in-one!
> 
> View attachment 8009930


And a classic.

Those are still handsome after all these years.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like it as is.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Toan Ngo said:


> $10 on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure it's called a SKONE but, don't try to butter it and eat it.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

fiona_jdn said:


> Are we talking USD here?
> 
> You don't get much for 20AUD, but 20USD works out as 30AUD, which gets us Aussies are bit more!


I don't think Hoonnu is too strict with the rules. I've seen dollars, euros and pounds mentioned, so just go for it and don't forget to show us what you get. ;-)


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I'll keep you updated!


Well the "chapter ring" is glued onto the dial so I don't think I can mod it









This may be a no go or I'll have to think creatively

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Late '70s (I think) 17 jewel Westclox in virtually unused condition.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Well the "chapter ring" is glued onto the dial so I don't think I can mod it
> This may be a no go or I'll have to think creatively


That's a pity. Looks like you got yours just in time - the seller has just doubled the price to £10 :-(


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Fashion time again! For 5.90€.
Metal case 40mm and a glass that is not bluish on the edges (like all ultra cheap china watches). No lume. Strap is what you expect to be. Hope it will last a whole week!


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Thats a double post. Dont know what happened. Please delete that one.

Fashion time again! For 5.90€.
Metal case 40mm and a glass that is not bluish on the edges (like all ultra cheap china watches). No lume. Strap looks good but the quality is what you expect to be. Hope it will last a whole week!

View attachment 8028122


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Less than £9 delivered.










I love those Naviforce watches!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lancman said:


> That's a pity. Looks like you got yours just in time - the seller has just doubled the price to £10 :-(


Very cheeky of them


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

$15 watch + $1 strap = $16 of awesome


----------



## pyro224 (Jun 27, 2013)

kcohS-G said:


> $15 watch + $1 strap = $16 of awesome


Hey where did you buy the strap for $1? I just bought one off .........s for $3 and thought that was a bargain lol


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I see this thread has been going for 2.5 years now. :-!
As a newbie to all this I was wondering what the consensus is on the longevity of these ultra-cheap quartz watches? I'm assuming we can expect those containing Seiko or Miyota movements to last a good while, but what about those with Chinese-made quartz movements? Are we talking months or could it be years? Will they even make it to the first battery change? 
The numbers are staggering: Sunon claims to be churning out 2 million movements a day and in wholesale quantities they cost mere pennies a piece.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Lancman said:


> I see this thread has been going for 2.5 years now. :-!
> As a newbie to all this I was wondering what the consensus is on the longevity of these ultra-cheap quartz watches? I'm assuming we can expect those containing Seiko or Miyota movements to last a good while, but what about those with Chinese-made quartz movements? Are we talking months or could it be years? Will they even make it to the first battery change?
> The numbers are staggering: Sunon claims to be churning out 2 million movements a day and in wholesale quantities they cost mere pennies a piece.


It is the luck of the draw, both quartz and automatic ultraafforables are produced in environments with little or no quality control. I have purchased many of the socalled "eBay freebies", and amazingly they keep ticking year after year. Obviously, I end up not liking several of the watches enough to change batteries in them, but I have several that have survived more than one battery change. I also have several automatics that are a few years old now and still working. My statistical material is not great enough to be significant, but a majority of my ultraaffordables have been good value and kept working a long time.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

pyro224 said:


> Hey where did you buy the strap for $1? I just bought one off .........s for $3 and thought that was a bargain lol


Ebay. There are tons of them there. Free shipping too.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> It is the luck of the draw, both quartz and automatic ultraafforables are produced in environments with little or no quality control. I have purchased many of the socalled "eBay freebies", and amazingly they keep ticking year after year. Obviously, I end up not liking several of the watches enough to change batteries in them, but I have several that have survived more than one battery change. I also have several automatics that are a few years old now and still working. My statistical material is not great enough to be significant, but a majority of my ultraaffordables have been good value and kept working a long time.


I am pleasantly surprised to hear that they can keep going that long. Thanks for the feedback.
There is a downside to this of course; if they don't stop working there's no excuse to buy another one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not my style at all but a colleague at work was good enough to let me photograph his latest Amazon U.K. purchase. It set him back all of the equivalent to 56 Cents - delivered from China. Like I say, not my thing at all but it's hard to argue at that price.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Another vintage Timex added to my collection.

1976 day/date automatic in near enough may-as-well-be brand new condition. Less than $10 with shipping.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

htt
G








I ordered this IWC Pilot homage, £11.69 + £1.99 p+p


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> htt
> G[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8067322&d=1462883179"]
> 
> 
> ...


I've looked at that one a few times. You'll have to let us know how it is once it arrives.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, I will....I have had two Megirs before, fully working chronos, I sold them because of the giant diameters.


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

A little over after sales tax, but not too shabby for Swiss quartz and sapphire crystal.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> htt
> G
> View attachment 8067322
> 
> ...


I ordered the black version a few days ago. Looks great in pictures, lets see what it looks like when they arrive.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

An Invicta 12212 off eBay as a pre-owned watch. $28.75 shipped. Never opened and still had the plastic covers on the front and back. Alot of people think it's a PP. VERY Comfortable strap and just the right size for me. The hands do have lume but is useless.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Lancman said:


> I see this thread has been going for 2.5 years now. :-!
> As a newbie to all this I was wondering what the consensus is on the longevity of these ultra-cheap quartz watches? I'm assuming we can expect those containing Seiko or Miyota movements to last a good while, but what about those with Chinese-made quartz movements? Are we talking months or could it be years? Will they even make it to the first battery change?
> The numbers are staggering: Sunon claims to be churning out 2 million movements a day and in wholesale quantities they cost mere pennies a piece.


My trusty Darch quartz field watch was only about $12 CAD including shipping from China, and it's happily been ticking along for the last couple years. I just opened it up and it has a Miyota movement, but I'm assuming it is Chinese made.

It's ultra affordable, and has made a great beater. The cuff strap, however, cost more than the watch o|


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought this Soki recently via ebay. Well, it arrived fairly recently...I can't remember when I bought it or exactly how cheap it was, but I'm certain it was under £3 or $5 shipped. The dial is clear and quite bold, although they missed a great opportunity to lume the numerals and indices. The hands are lumed (just about) but are too thin and short to make a ideal match with the bold dial. The date is shown, but again, this would be nicer if larger. Like many watches this ultra-cheap, setting the time and date is quite a fiddle. The plastic and fabric strap is actually reasonably comfortable so far. I had to puncture the strap to make it fit my small wrist...it wasn't difficult.

I am wearing it for the first time today. Time will tell whether its appeal will wane. But one thing is for sure...this is a genuine Soki!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, I will....I have had two Megirs before, fully working chronos, I sold them because of the giant diameters.


That, and the depth of them, has been the only thing stopping me from picking one up. I think they look great, but I have very thin wrists.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not so sure about the colour, but I do like the design. Was there a choice of colour?



Lancman said:


> Yet another EYKI....
> I got this one for £5 from a UK eBay seller (listed as Eyki Man Watch - EOVS8649L-RG).
> It arrived in 2 days and I'm impressed with the build quality for the price. The design might be an acquired taste... but it's growing on me.
> It has a surprisingly quiet Japanese movement, a nice leather strap with a decent buckle and good lume on the hands, numerals and indices (looks great at night).
> ...


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Received the new Reginald datejust homage today. I'm really surprised about the quality you get for 15 bucks. Stainless steel case is very nice as is the fluted bezel. It's got the miyota 2115 movement so not expecting any problems with it. The bracelet is quite loose or stretched already when new, as I think it should be in a watch like this. Bracelet has folded links, not solid, but I guess there is a limit how much you can get this cheap. Very good choice to test how small the 36mm really is.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> I'm not so sure about the colour, but I do like the design. Was there a choice of colour?


There's no colour choice however there is an eyki watch with the same case but in silver and entirely different dial, someone reviewed it in the affordables review section but I can't seem to find one on ebay, perhaps try .........s?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> I'm not so sure about the colour, but I do like the design. Was there a choice of colour?


As Unsolved Mistry said, there was no choice. This design has been made in other colours but I have not seen them for sale anywhere. I can't even find the gold one available anywhere else. I'm thinking it's maybe an old design that is no longer made.









Pity, I do like the black one.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

CMcG said:


> My trusty Darch quartz field watch was only about $12 CAD including shipping from China, and it's happily been ticking along for the last couple years. I just opened it up and it has a Miyota movement, but I'm assuming it is Chinese made.
> 
> It's ultra affordable, and has made a great beater. The cuff strap, however, cost more than the watch o|


Nice, almost identical to the Soki but with a better movement. Never heard of that brand, are they still around?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> I bought this Soki recently via ebay. Well, it arrived fairly recently...I can't remember when I bought it or exactly how cheap it was, but I'm certain it was under £3 or $5 shipped. The dial is clear and quite bold, although they missed a great opportunity to lume the numerals and indices. The hands are lumed (just about) but are too thin and short to make a ideal match with the bold dial. The date is shown, but again, this would be nicer if larger. Like many watches this ultra-cheap, setting the time and date is quite a fiddle. The plastic and fabric strap is actually reasonably comfortable so far. I had to puncture the strap to make it fit my small wrist...it wasn't difficult.
> 
> I am wearing it for the first time today. Time will tell whether its appeal will wane. But one thing is for sure...this is a genuine Soki!


I have the green version of that one supposedly inbound. I notice it says 'Japan Movt' at the bottom, is that true? They're a bargain if it is. My Soki has a Chinese Zhong Chen movement.
Just noticed that the 8, 9 and 10 look badly printed, or is that just the photograph?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Butter said:


> A little over after sales tax, but not too shabby for Swiss quartz and sapphire crystal.
> 
> View attachment 8067906


Is Jack Sam Spade's brother?;-)


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

I got my Darch on eBay. A quick check says they can still be found, but they aren't nearly the deal they used to be...



Lancman said:


> Nice, almost identical to the Soki but with a better movement. Never heard of that brand, are they still around?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a Megir 3006 (PAM homage), and its Sunon PE902 movement is junk. A few other WIS had my same experience, where the crown disconnected from the movement. I wouldn't buy another Sunon powered Megir. The automatic variants 3206/3306 use Sea-Gull movements.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a Camy quartz watch, £5.19 including postage. Nearly got it for 3.50 but another bid went on at the last second.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Found at a V.F.W. flea market for $0.25. It just needed a band.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

$3 over limit but I had an Amazon gift card so zero out of pocket. 
Ticked off my Sinn box (??) That's what she said?








That scratch magnet tho.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Deledda said:


> $3 over limit but I had an Amazon gift card so zero out of pocket.
> Ticked off my Sinn box (??) That's what she said?
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the band it came with?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Hecpilot said:


> Is that the band it came with?


No it came on a khaki leather. I haven't patience to break it in.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Just picked up this classic Casio from Argos (UK) - £14.99.








Casio MRW-200H

Wasn't sure how I'd feel about wearing an all-plastic watch, but I can see that it does have its advantages for an everyday beater. I will have to shorten that strap though.
This version has good lume on both the hands and the numerals (but not on the bezel).
Easy to read at a glance (day and night), lightweight, comfortable, reasonably waterproof, 43mm diameter so not too big.
My first diver style watch and I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is my latest. Bought for $7.49 USD, is an Infantry Military Tatical men's watch. Thd case is listed as stainless steel. The color is a black chrome, actually very cool. Other colors are available. The Japanese movement is pretty loud and you can actually see the hour hand tick it's way around. The band is stiff and fairly cheap feeling but well within the value of the watch. It's 40mm and 8mm thick, and wears small and very thin compared to so many of today's larger watches. The hands are lumed, it's pretty week. The dots around the dial are not lumed. Overall it's a decent watch for less than $8.00.













































































































Sent from far away.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Took a punt on this sorry looking Seiko 6309-5000.










Quick clean up with a 6 sided nail buff ending up with polywatch revealed a nice watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

bought 6 x Timex Weekender (New) for 115 euro incl. sending to my country...
So thats less than 20 euro each..??

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Love Timex...

Indiglo forever....!!!!!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

infinitesd said:


> I've looked at that one a few times. You'll have to let us know how it is once it arrives.


The Megir up/down chrono

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8067322&d=1462883179&stc=1&thumb=1

The watch arrived today. Plus and minus points. The first thing I noticed the cloth strap has what you might call an anti-sweat shield, a plastic inner lining which is great. You get a nice looking IWC homage. The subdials are working and not dummies, although the top one is 1/10th seconds and the bottom is seconds - no minute subdial. You could time off the regular minute hand and use the bottom subdial for any remainder. I may have just put a lot of people off this watch! But how many people actually use their chronos, I only use one of mine, a Dugena for cycling.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Picked up this item out of curiosity more than anything, a Winner Gute Mechanical. I've seen some nice looking ultra-affordables with "Winner" on the dial, and thought "I'd consider buying this if it didn't have that cheesy Winner on the dial." But this is small cursive text in silver on a pale cream background, so it's subtle enough.

I wasn't expecting it to look as good as in the promotional photos, but I've looked over it thoroughly with a loupe and I'm kind of wowed by the detail.

The textured dial is crisp, consistent and well defined, the arabic numerals are a really nice font, and sharp as a razor, same goes for the numerals and markings on the chapter ring. I think the chapter ring is out by around 1 degree, but you'd really have to go looking for it to notice. It has beautifully domed mineral glass which gives some nice subtle magnification effects when viewed from an angle.

The hands are painted blue rather than being blued steel, but they really look the part, not simply flat metal, they catch the light brilliantly. Those hands wouldn't look out of place on a watch costing twenty times as much.

The case design is simple and feels sturdy, and looks good, although at 41.5 mm and 47.5 across the lugs it wears a tiny bit big for my 6.5" wrists, especially with the extra height you get from having a domed crystal, rotor, and exhibition case back thickening things up to 14.5mm.

It's both an automatic and a hand-wind, but not a hacking movement. The rotor seems a little reluctant to rotate, so I've no idea how well it will work as a self-winder. I don't know if a mechanical at this price point will have overwind protection, so I'm not keen to try winding it too hard. The physical feedback from winding is not great. Even my cheap HMTs have a nice feel and click as you wind, this, not so much.

The crown doesn't inspire a lot of confidence, either. It needs pulling out a fair way to adjust the date, and takes a real tug to get to time adjustment, and feels wobbly at that extent. Adjusting the time can also feel a little... crunchy, which is disconcerting, so I'm hoping it keeps good time, because the less I have to use the crown at all, the happier I'll be. It's quiet running, with quite a quick sounding tick.

The strap is predictably naff, unpleasant plastic affair, although an effort has been made not to ruin otherwise strong visual appeal of the watch, with a croc grain which is passable at a distance, and genuine stitching. Replacing the strap will be first priority, although the only 22mm I have spare right now is a cheap milanese mesh which won't really suit it.

I'm pretty impressed at this price range, and I'll be keeping a close eye on the accuracy, and the robustness of the movement, but I'd consider this a very good bet for someone interested in a very cheap gateway to mechanicals without the risks of buying second hand. I've seen a range of prices on these, none of them over £17 UKP. Strap aside, it has a real look if quality to it.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

I've got actually the same Winner currently on a leather nato. It's my fave Chinese cheap auto. I paid under £10.
It hand winds, keeps good time, nice dial, domed crystal.
Excellent buy though obviously with these it's a crap shoot with quality control.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wife is a Disney fan so when I saw this on eBay I has to get it for her. $2.17 Inc shipping .also have a Dumbo coming too. $17.87 inc shipping . Gotta love eBay.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The Skmei 1134 finally arrived today :-! almost a month after shipping :-x

The only problem is&#8230; for €6 I should have ordered a couple more, just to have. :-d Oh and I couldn't leave a review on the gearbest website using my iPad :think:

The watch, of course is very nice, considering the price.

I love the size of it too. I think it's 50mm across?

Do Skmei do a Mudman G9000MS-1 equivalent?


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> infinitesd said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked at that one a few times. You'll have to let us know how it is once it arrives.
> ...


 Any lume to be seen? I can't say I use the chronograph, but I hate false subdials. If they're there, they have to work. Looks the part though.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

marathonna said:


> bought 6 x Timex Weekender (New) for 115 euro incl. sending to my country...
> So thats less than 20 euro each..??
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

HMT Pilot










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

infinitesd said:


> Any lume to be seen? I can't say I use the chronograph, but I hate false subdials. If they're there, they have to work. Looks the part though.


There's no lume at all. I think it's fine for £11 but i'm glad I didn't pay more.


----------



## uchuff (Jan 29, 2016)

So my Megir chrono arrived this morning. It's now 4pm and sometime in the last hour or so the pusher at the 4 position disappeared.

Shame as for the brief few hours it was whole I quite liked the thing.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.dealsmachine.com/affordable-skmei/Ther are lots of sites besides gearbest.I"E deal extreme.Deals machine,Miniinthebox,banggood,Tiny deal etc,Check em.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> The Skmei 1134 finally arrived today :-! almost a month after shipping :-x
> 
> The only problem is&#8230; for €6 I should have ordered a couple more, just to have. :-d Oh and I couldn't leave a review on the gearbest website using my iPad :think:
> 
> ...


Can the bezels be removed on these just like the real g-shock? Thanks


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

kcohS-G said:


> Can the bezels be removed on these just like the real g-shock? Thanks


There are four screws on the sides and looking at the back, it seems to be able to separate.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Skmei Cheap Best Deals To Buy | DealsMachineTher are lots of sites besides gearbest.I"E deal extreme.Deals machine,Miniinthebox,banggood,Tiny deal etc,Check em.


Don't forget *Wish.com* or its Geek app, and *D H Gate.com*. There is also the English version of JD.com, *JoyBuy.com*, and one I've seen providing free watches in exchange for reviews (like Gearbest), *TomTop.com*.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on this Eyki Overfly military style watch. Now down to £6.70 ($9.85). One or two left at the moment if anyone else is interested. 
It must be the least popular colour as the cheapest I can find the others is £9.15 ($13.45).


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

uchuff said:


> So my Megir chrono arrived this morning. It's now 4pm and sometime in the last hour or so the pusher at the 4 position disappeared.
> 
> Shame as for the brief few hours it was whole I quite liked the thing.


That was indeed a short-lived joy. I had a pusher fall out of my speedmaster homage. Glued the darn thing back. It doesn't work anymore, but the look is there...


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

I've got a black overfly like that. A very like looking and not badly made watch certainly movement wise it appears to be better than my sunon powered Megir which just stopped running after 6 months. Pity cos the case and dial was nice


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Gruen, $13.00 Bucks. With 3 (not so good) NATO straps but works well...*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £1.11 but £9.99 postage,

Origins in:







The Rolex Oyster pocket watch, but obviously they based it on the ones descended from those converted to wristwatches for some Italian company.

I asked if they could send me the silver version.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> The Rolex Oyster pocket watch, but obviously they based it on the ones descended from those converted to wristwatches for some Italian company.
> 
> I asked if they could send me the silver version.


The watch is an homage of the *Panerai PAM 356 Daylight Chronograph*. It is most likely made by the *Shenzhen MEIGEER Watch Co., Ltd*, under their OEM program (*Megir 3006/3009*). If it is made by Meigeer, the movement is a Sunon PE902. I could be wrong because the hands, especially those on the sub-dials, look different.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

$15 for the two!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, if it is a Megir it will be my 4th!

Here is the first Panerai for the Italian navy, 47mm Rolex pocket watch case converted to wrist.








No branding as not publically available then.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I have the green version of that one supposedly inbound. I notice it says 'Japan Movt' at the bottom, is that true? They're a bargain if it is. My Soki has a Chinese Zhong Chen movement.
> Just noticed that the 8, 9 and 10 look badly printed, or is that just the photograph?


You're right that there is a little bleeding of the print on the 8, 9 and 10 numerals. I hadn't noticed it in the flesh, but it is just about there.

I haven't opened the back to check the veracity of "Japan Movt" although to be honest, from the feel of the crown, I somehow have my doubts.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, I will....I have had two Megirs before, fully working chronos, I sold them because of the giant diameters.


Is there a nice Megir, Naviforce, Curren or whatever that doesn't have an enormous plate-sized dial? I'm very thin-wristed and am having a lot of trouble finding nice ultra-affordables that aren't seriously over-sized!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've not bought watches or sold watches due to the giant size more than anything else. 
My Kevin bauhaus with sub seconds is around 38mm I think, never felt the need to sell it.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Alph. said:


> *Gruen, $13.00 Bucks. With 3 (not so good) NATO straps but works well...*


Tell me more?


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> Tell me more?


I aquire two of them, the black that you already see and one with a white dial. Bought them in Amazon. 
They come with 3 strapsne Olive green NATO, a black/gray striped Nato and a Black NATO,
in a "present" (cheap card board box). 
Bought them just because I need a cheap battle watch and here they are five years later, working like the first day.

Nice week to you, _*itsmemuffins*_!!!:-!


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*From a well known sports and outdoors shop, this was a gift from a good friend.*
*This little 20 bucks watch works great and is a nice souvenir of good times in our sport.*










*Nice week to all!!!*:-!


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

$18 b640wd + $3 nato


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Horrible QC and such, but at least the blue is pretty.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

"Deerfun", from the playwright who brought you "Equus". Perhaps...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> "Deerfun", from the playwright who brought you "Equus". Perhaps...


Shame to have all those slutty, blind deer wandering around!

Then again, maybe their other senses would sharpen, and they could become Deerdevils? Daredeervils?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Looking at the Kevin watches a couple of days ago I saw they got some new models, I couldn't resist ordering this, £2.99 including postage.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Went for some angular retro action this time.
It seems not all Eyki watches are cut from the same cloth. This one has a really nasty shiny plastic strap and a Sunon movement. 
Still, much as expected for £2.50 I suppose and I do rather like it, it's certainly different from all my others.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had one of those but branded Womage, after changing the strap it looked good.


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

I think in this game we've got to accept that any watch that comes on "leather" or steel bracelet from China automatically needs a strap. The "Genuine leather" straps are always horrid plastic and the steel one will slash you wrists or make your approach audible from 2 miles away. The only exception to this rule are the Skemi S-Shocks which often come on throughly comfortable and decent straps.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The watch is an homage of the *Panerai PAM 356 Daylight Chronograph*. It is most likely made by the *Shenzhen MEIGEER Watch Co., Ltd*, under their OEM program (*Megir 3006/3009*). If it is made by Meigeer, the movement is a Sunon PE902. I could be wrong because the hands, especially those on the sub-dials, look different.










Mine arrived yesterday, very nice except for the scratch on the INSIDE of the glass!! But I contacted the seller and they are sending a replacement. The chrono does work like some Megirs, there is a minutes subdial, seconds subdial and a 24hr subdial.

Edit: I since took the back off, it is a Sunon PE90. (It is not marked PE902)


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*A daily beater CASIO, 10 year battery... 20 bucks well invested.

*








*Greetings to all!!!*:-!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 8090202
> 
> 
> I ordered a Camy quartz watch, £5.19 including postage. Nearly got it for 3.50 but another bid went on at the last second.


It arrived today, interestingly although it's a quartz it ticks like a mechanical, it moves 5 times between each second mark.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

On sale at Target, a $19.47 Nergasm! My inner child is smiling.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Is there a nice Megir, Naviforce, Curren or whatever that doesn't have an enormous plate-sized dial? I'm very thin-wristed and am having a lot of trouble finding nice ultra-affordables that aren't seriously over-sized!


Gearbest have the Skmei 1060 which is 40mm in diameter & 14mm thick for USD$6.51 delivered. 
You could also do a search on ebay or google "skmei womens/kids"
The bigger version is the 51mm Skmei 0931 & it's only USD$5.29 delivered.
To get these prices you need to apply the promotional code GB16SALE for 8% off.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fineat Aqua Terra also had the white dial and gave it to a work mate a month ago and he has never had it off his wrist






under £12 delivered and I think a bargain


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

I've got one and it is very nice though a little small for my almost 8" wrist. Of course stock strap is little more than barbed wire masquerading as a bracelet but the watch is genuinely pleasant.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I just found another Skmei model that I have never seen before, it's the Skmei 0907. I got a blue one on ebay for USD$5.93 delivered, but there aren't many left. You can also find them cheap on Ali Express USD$6.36 delivered.








It's a homage of the Casio G-Shock G7900.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> It arrived today, interestingly although it's a quartz it ticks like a mechanical, it moves 5 times between each second mark.


I know Sunon makes some sweep second "SP" quartz movements.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/quartz-movement-sweeping-second-hand-2440570-7.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 8317290
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday, very nice except for the scratch on the INSIDE of the glass!! But I contacted the seller and they are sending a replacement. The chrono does work like some Megirs, there is a minutes subdial, seconds subdial and a 24hr subdial.
> 
> Edit: I since took the back off, it is a Sunon PE90. (It is not marked PE902)


Same as mine. They just mark them PE90, even though they are PE902s. Try to keep adjustments to a minimum, since the stems are fragile.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JavierOcn (Apr 24, 2016)

I am total noob, and I want to get a cheap watch (automatic or mechanical), I have a MDV106 which has been an amazing quartz watch. I went through the 192 pages of the thread and two watches called my attention, the Winner (arabic numbers, blue painted hands) and the Jaragar (fake tourbillion with other subdials). I know they are very different, but I would like to ask to people that have them both (or had them), which one is better in terms of the movement and the accuracy.

I know QC is not existent with this watches, but I will hope for the best based on your opinions. If by other hand, you guys can think of another watch (blue hands please, auto and 22mm lugs), under $30 that may be a better start as my first ultra affordable auto, I am also more than open to suggestions.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

Of the 30 or so Chinese watches I've bought over the past couple of years the Winner blue handed is one which gets a decent amount of use. It's a long way from Seiko build quality but for the £10ish I paid its a very handsome watch, keeps reasonable time and after 6 months nothing has broken on it. Also the automatic system works well enough that I don't have to hand wind it, I can't say that for all the Chinese autos I have. For the price I paid it something of a bargain imho.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I know Sunon makes some sweep second "SP" quartz movements.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/quartz-movement-sweeping-second-hand-2440570-7.html


I am waiting for a case press to arrive, then i'll get the back off and see what the movement is.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Interesting Curren I haven't seen before.

Curren MENâ€˜S Sports Casual Military Army Leather Band Calendar Quartz Wristwatch | eBay

And this Naviforce looks good too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NAVIFORCE-M...hash=item43eed3092c:m:msHcAORaNtc-nwjr0zNMI8g


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

At the risk of turning this into another 'Heads up I saw a bargain' thread, anyone fancy one of these?









Currently on AliXpress for the princely sum of $7.66 delivered. Decent leather strap, Miyota movement, display back. Bargain (if you can live with the spelling mistake).
Available from Rood Watch (store No. 439654), or search for 'Gift lovers watch'.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

I'm still a fan of the Winner, although it keeps much better time when I'm not wearing it, losing about 20 seconds a day on my wrist, but there's likely to be a lot of variance with a watch of this price. As an automatic it seems the rotor is too light to wind the watch much, so I just treat it as a mechanical and give it a dozen or so turns when it occurs to me.

If you do order one, order a 22mm replacement strap or bracelet at the same time, you'll almost certainly want to swap out the original.


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Does you remember my black Gruen watch?*



Alph. said:


> Gruen, $13.00 Bucks. With 3 (not so good) NATO straps but works well...


 *Well, here is the white one. I hope you like it...*









*Nice week to all!!!*:-!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JavierOcn said:


> I am total noob, and I want to get a cheap watch (automatic or mechanical), I have a MDV106 which has been an amazing quartz watch. I went through the 192 pages of the thread and two watches called my attention, the Winner (arabic numbers, blue painted hands) and the Jaragar (fake tourbillion with other subdials). I know they are very different, but I would like to ask to people that have them both (or had them), which one is better in terms of the movement and the accuracy.
> 
> I know QC is not existent with this watches, but I will hope for the best based on your opinions. If by other hand, you guys can think of another watch (blue hands please, auto and 22mm lugs), under $30 that may be a better start as my first ultra affordable auto, I am also more than open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


While I don't have personal experience with either brand, I know some people have actually removed the autowinding feature on their Jaragars since it didn't work well, and actually was a drag on the mainspring compared to making it strictly hand-wind. These are the bottom of the automatic barrel. I have also read the Winner hand-wind skeletons are loud AF.

I have a $30 *Kronen & Sohne *that I bought for around $20. Not only can it stop for no reason, but I'm lucky if it manages a 25-hour power reserve.

They only have one model with blue hands, the *KS279*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The Curren looks nice, but when I eventually tracked down size info for it (model number is M8180), I discovered it's a 45mm, allegedly. So, too large for me. Would have tried it at 40mm or smaller.



itsmemuffins said:


> Interesting Curren I haven't seen before.
> 
> Curren MENâ€˜S Sports Casual Military Army Leather Band Calendar Quartz Wristwatch | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> While I don't have personal experience with either brand, I know some people have actually removed the autowinding feature on their Jaragars since it didn't work well, and actually was a drag on the mainspring compared to making it strictly hand-wind. These are the bottom of the automatic barrel. I have also read the Winner hand-wind skeletons are loud AF.
> 
> I have a $30 *Kronen & Sohne *that I bought for around $20. Not only can it stop for no reason, but I'm lucky if it manages a 25-hour power reserve.
> 
> They only have one model with blue hands, the *KS279*


It may stop without a reason, but look at those lugs! ;-)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> It may stop without a reason, but look at those lugs! ;-)


Mine are more subdued, but they have the same KM0206 movement (17 jewels, 21,600 bph). I posted the other model since the OP wanted a watch with blue hands.

*Kronen & Söhne KS095*


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Patience eventually paid off and I finally got lucky on eBay and bagged this very nice ex-display Pulsar PF8397X1 for £17 from a UK store with 12 months warranty.
















The original bracelet has been replaced with a silicone strap with matching blue stitching. The combo works well and I prefer straps anyway, since (as you can see) I have very hairy arms and bracelets tend to catch on the hairs (owch).
Only disappointment is that the main seconds hand is only used by the stopwatch so just sits there doing nothing 99.9% of the time. Other than that it's a very nice watch, good lume as well. |>


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Alph. said:


> *Does you remember my black Gruen watch?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting these? They really look good! I like the white one.


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> At the risk of turning this into another 'Heads up I saw a bargain' thread, anyone fancy one of these?
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8349938&d=1465227971"]
> 
> ...


Was going to order black, but the white looks a lot better. Got me a Gift lovers watch incoming.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I am waiting for a case press to arrive, then i'll get the back off and see what the movement is.


I couldn't resist having a look anyway, it's a Sunon SP68. Luckily I could get the back on with finger pressure.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

infinitesd said:


> Was going to order black, but the white looks a lot better. Got me a Gift lovers watch incoming.


My thoughts exactly.

So, let the race begin.........first to post a wrist-shot wins!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I couldn't resist having a look anyway, it's a Sunon SP68. Luckily I could get the back on with finger pressure.


Here's a link to the Sunon site: Sunon International Group Limited

For some reason, they have linked the Chinese spec sheets to the English pages.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9106 - good looking watch for ~17$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9117 ~18$


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

I fancy a watch with the Sunon SP68 sweep movement. Can somebody point me to a site? Ta. If not SP68, any SP?? will do, Sunon International Group Limited.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine was off ebay, seller in India.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9117 ~18$


Nice collection of video reviews you have there, thanks for sharing. You're very brave subjecting your watches to abuse like that, for the cause. Much appreciated though. |>
Skmei do have some interesting designs out at the moment, do you know what movements they use?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> You're right that there is a little bleeding of the print on the 8, 9 and 10 numerals. I hadn't noticed it in the flesh, but it is just about there.
> 
> I haven't opened the back to check the veracity of "Japan Movt" although to be honest, from the feel of the crown, I somehow have my doubts.


Well the Green Greeny finally arrived and I can confirm that "Japan Movt" is indeed a lie; it has the same Zhong Chen movement as my other Soki.









Looking at it you would think those indices would be luminous, but they're not. Bit pointless putting blobs of white paint on a white dial, at normal viewing distance they are invisible. Otherwise I quite like it.


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

infinitesd said:


> Where are you getting these? They really look good! I like the white one.


At Amazon on sale... But many years ago (may be 5 years...) They are really nice looking watches and work well.
Thank you for the nice comment _*infinite*_!!!:-!


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

I snagged these two for just over $20 each. I got the Casio for $19.99 (excluding tax) at the Target clear-out as they left Canada a few years ago. The other came from the Aeropostale clear-out for $20.25 (including tax). I've wanted a metal A158W-1 since I got the F-91W and this fits the bill quite nicely. It feels like chrome-plated metal instead of chrome-plated plastic like an A158W would be. Although, I do have to do something about the hair-pulling bracelet...


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is what I'm rolling with today


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £1.80 including postage.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Been doing some experimenting on the Soki with some cheap luminous powder from eBay mixed with a dab of clear varnish.









Excuse the crappy picture but it gives you an idea of the result. Not quite evenly sized blobs but 100% better than it was and not too bad for a first attempt, just have to wait 'till tonight to see how long it lasts.
Now I just have to pluck up the courage to try re-luming some hands.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Been doing some experimenting on the Soki with some cheap luminous powder from eBay mixed with a dab of clear varnish.
> 
> View attachment 8404602
> 
> ...


How did you do this, varnish the blobs the sprinkle the powder on top? Any link to the powder and is a special varnish needed?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Watch £7.70 Inc postage 
Strap 99p from geckota on eBay

Runs perfectly and very slim, plating is a little flakes on the back but it's a bargain for a Swiss 17j movement

Still on the lookout for an accurist clerkenwell to accompany it.
Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> How did you do this, varnish the blobs the sprinkle the powder on top? Any link to the powder and is a special varnish needed?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I used This Powder and some ordinary Ronseal clear varnish and mixed them together to make a runny paste. There are probably better alternatives than the Ronseal but I just went with what I had in the garage. 
I tried clear metal lacquer and clear nail varnish but I found they dried far too quickly to be usable. I also tried a water based clear varnish but that tended to foam up during mixing and gave uneven results, full of air bubbles.
The thing you have to watch with the luminous powder is the particle size. The cheaper ones tend to have larger particles. The powder I have is 35-45um particle size which is about as big as you want to go. The smaller the better in terms of getting a smooth finish and ease of use but bigger = brighter so it's a trade-off. I think the posh expensive stuff uses a blend of sizes from 5-35um. 
You can also buy luming kits on eBay which avoid all the guesswork but I enjoy experimenting and also (naturally) wanted to do it a cheaply as possible. 
There are also several videos on YouTube showing how to do it properly.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I used This Powder and some ordinary Ronseal clear varnish and mixed them together to make a runny paste. There are probably better alternatives than the Ronseal but I just went with what I had in the garage.
> I tried clear metal lacquer and clear nail varnish but I found they dried far too quickly to be usable. I also tried a water based clear varnish but that tended to foam up during mixing and gave uneven results, full of air bubbles.
> The thing you have to watch with the luminous powder is the particle size. The cheaper ones tend to have larger particles. The powder I have is 35-45um particle size which is about as big as you want to go. The smaller the better in terms of getting a smooth finish and ease of use but bigger = brighter so it's a trade-off. I think the posh expensive stuff uses a blend of sizes from 5-35um.
> You can also buy luming kits on eBay which avoid all the guesswork but I enjoy experimenting and also (naturally) wanted to do it a cheaply as possible.
> There are also several videos on YouTube showing how to do it properly.


Thanks, it'll be my winter project

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> So, let the race begin.........first to post a wrist-shot wins!


Ah, nothing like the tortoise versus the tortoise!


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> I used This Powder and some ordinary Ronseal clear varnish and mixed them together to make a runny paste. There are probably better alternatives than the Ronseal but I just went with what I had in the garage.
> I tried clear metal lacquer and clear nail varnish but I found they dried far too quickly to be usable. I also tried a water based clear varnish but that tended to foam up during mixing and gave uneven results, full of air bubbles.
> The thing you have to watch with the luminous powder is the particle size. The cheaper ones tend to have larger particles. The powder I have is 35-45um particle size which is about as big as you want to go. The smaller the better in terms of getting a smooth finish and ease of use but bigger = brighter so it's a trade-off. I think the posh expensive stuff uses a blend of sizes from 5-35um.
> You can also buy luming kits on eBay which avoid all the guesswork but I enjoy experimenting and also (naturally) wanted to do it a cheaply as possible.
> There are also several videos on YouTube showing how to do it properly.


Just happen to have the nail varnish in the garage as well huh? Definitely the watch for trial and error though.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

infinitesd said:


> Just happen to have the nail varnish in the garage as well huh? Definitely the watch for trial and error though.


Doh! Me and my big mouth, that was supposed to be a secret - just don't tell the wife. :-x

In other news.... I have just spent the night with my Soki (don't tell her about that, either) and I am pleased to report that the 'lumination' of said watch was a total success. Nice and bright (brighter than the hands) and lasted all night.









I also like the way the glow reflects off the inside wall to give a double-dot effect - very cool. |>


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Just ordered this from amazon, 20$. Going to put a nato strap (black & grey) on it to use it for festivals in the summer. Will post pic when received


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> infinitesd said:
> 
> 
> > Just happen to have the nail varnish in the garage as well huh? Definitely the watch for trial and error though.
> ...


I could say so much right now, glad I can plead the 5th. Great job though!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Exer said:


> Just ordered this from amazon, 20$. Going to put a nato strap (black & grey) on it to use it for festivals in the summer. Will post pic when received


Divers are a bit of a dilemma for me at that price because for another $21.00 at Amazon you can get the legendary Casio MDV106-1AV $40.99.
A shame it won't deliver to Australia.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

If you like diver style watches, another good affordable one is the Reginald that Lefizz posted a few months back. After reading his post I decided I had to have one (so it's all his fault!):









I fully concur with Lefizz; it's a very nice watch for the money. I paid $21.50 but it's currently around $25 on Ali-Xpress. In my case I had no issues with the bracelet, the only slight disappointment being the lume, it's bright enough but fades very quickly and doesn't last all night. Other than that I like it very much.

Update: Also available from Amazon with loads of reviews there of the various colours, some comparing the quality to Invicta.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for confirming that! I now don't have to open mine and risk having to cajole a local jeweller into replacing the back for me! This is a watch I consider a fairly good buy at its very low price (looks like mine, which is the black dial version, cost me £2.26 all in), but I'm still hoping for better things from my hopefully upcoming £5.91 Eyki Overfly!



Lancman said:


> Well the Green Greeny finally arrived and I can confirm that "Japan Movt" is indeed a lie; it has the same Zhong Chen movement as my other Soki.
> 
> View attachment 8382362
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

infinitesd said:


> Ah, nothing like the tortoise versus the tortoise!


Well it looks like my tortoise knew a short cut and arrived today. In fairness it also had a couple of days head start. 









The watch itself is very nice and even came in a posh box!
















The lack of any bezel means it wears quite large for a 43mm watch and if I was being picky I'd say those indices are positioned slightly too far out on the face.
I'm not convinced that strap is real leather either, that 'crocodile' pattern looks printed on to me, but it goes well with the watch and is comfortable.
Overall it should make a nice casual dress watch that looks like it cost a lot more than $7.44 (current price) and should be reliable with the Miyota movement. 
It's also nice to see an original design that isn't a copy of something else (he says hopefully).


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> infinitesd said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, nothing like the tortoise versus the tortoise!
> ...


Well lucky you! Guess it's more like the tortoise versus a snail. Maybe someday mine will arrive...

Looks very nice for what it is. Looks a darn bit more than 7 bucks as well. That very well may be the best bang for buck I've seen so far and the box is a nice touch. Thanks for the extra pics!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1049 - 9$. Solar but not actually solar ...


----------



## Casios (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Casios (Jun 3, 2016)

Moderetor please delete my previous post. I am new here.. won,t happen again, sorry.


----------



## Casios (Jun 3, 2016)

So i picked this up for 16 Euro in a mysterious Ebay auction. I instantly liked it because watch hands are designed like a japanese brush immersed in ink. 



















Very thick acrylic glass, very silent, ticks like a mechanical watch almlost, under cover you can see actual rotating wheels. Watch face is relatively small for these days, 30 mm i also took a photo for comparsion with my normal 35 mm watch face model, so yeah - small. Maybe this is a female watch, i dont know since there is not a single line in google about this watch brand!! Or how old it is..


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

$20 in a pawn shop for the wife.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

$17


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 8295930
> 
> 
> Looking at the Kevin watches a couple of days ago I saw they got some new models, I couldn't resist ordering this, £2.99 including postage.


Arrived yesterday put to one side for 24hrs to check it, no problem. Amazing value for £2.99!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My newly-arrived Swidu SWI-011.















Really quite a nice watch for GBP 1.48, which comes with hand-applied dust particles under a special varying-opacity index crystal (VOIC).

Seriously, I quite like this watch.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Casios said:


> So i picked this up for 16 Euro in a mysterious Ebay auction. I instantly liked it because watch hands are designed like a japanese brush immersed in ink.
> View attachment 8462730
> View attachment 8462738
> View attachment 8462746
> ...


It's not uncommon to find no info about these obscure brands. They were the forerunner of what we call microbrands today. They typically used stock case and movements and would brand identify with dial, hands, crowns, and caseback. This is why you'll see many watches of the same era that look similar in style and shape with slight visual design differences. Sometimes these smaller brands would be bought by a larger brand. This is why brands like Caravelle continue today but brands like Attika and many others are lost to obscurity! If this watch is running then good on ya! Cattin was a decent movement but it's hard to find parts for. What you have here is a C-80 (as noted on the movement) electronic. A little different from quartz. The battery provides a constant power source to turn a balance wheel and escapement system, replacing the mainspring that relies on either hand winding or an automatic rotor. I love those hands too! Nice elegant shape to them! Enjoy it!

Just out of curiosity, why was the eBay auction mysterious?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$10 on eBay, and came in 10 days later.

Pretty nice for the price-point. Band isn't totally terrible and not too many imperfections after examining under a loupe. Just a stray fiber or two under the crystal that were easily removed.

My first skeleton, and a cheap way to get in to them to see if I like the style.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Latest arrival at Lancman Towers and another eBay bargain, the Naviforce 9052









Just $8 gets you a well finished 42mm x 12mm case with screw-on back and a decent quality 'chain-link' bracelet which you can micro-adjust to your exact wrist size. 
You also get a nicely textured off-white dial, lumed hands and a Miyota 2115 movement. It has a nice bit of weight to it (100g) and looks and feels like a quality piece.
Can't really find much to fault with it, especially at the price. Being 12mm thick might make it a bit chunky for some and there is no lume on the dial.*
I was also impressed with the delivery; for my $8 I also got free 10 day delivery with tracking, so overall it gets a big thumbs up from me. |>
Other colours available at the same price.

* Already sorted with my newly aquired luming skills. ;-)


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Latest arrival at Lancman Towers and another eBay bargain, the Naviforce 9052
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8517786&d=1466583683"]
> 
> ...


I have two Naviforce watches, and dare I say if another came along that I liked, I'd buy again. They always seem exception value and quality, though like all of these watches, it may just be luck of the draw.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

There are a couple more of their designs that I like but they are mostly way too big for my skinny wrists. If you look through their collection, they also seem to have been taking lessons from the Henry Ford school of marketing; any colour you like as long as it's black.

In other news.....look what my lovely daughters got me for Father's Day; a nice case for my ultra-affordables collection.









The eagle-eyed amongst you will have spotted that something is very wrong here - EMPTY SPACES! :-(
I suppose I'm just going to have to do something about that, sigh. :roll:

Edit: Lume comparison shot for top tray.


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> infinitesd said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, nothing like the tortoise versus the tortoise!
> ...


So it was an impulse buy, but at a little over $7, I like it.


----------



## Casios (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey Justadad! I could not log in so i reply only now. Well this was mysterious auction because seller suddenly ended it and i won the watch so cheap. This seller is from Ukraine and sells huge watch collection mostly soviet times. All in good working condition. Best are gone but still nice items can be found onece ina while . Unfortunatly forum not alllowing links


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

roch68. said:


> View attachment 8490010


I have been thinking about getting one of these. It would look great on a Gulf livery (Le Mans) Nato strap.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

Not exactly my cup of tea but for $20 canadian I am not one to complain. This one is destined for the auction site.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these Mirvaine quartz submariners, £8.00 including postage. I know the company started in the 50s but went bust and was revived in recent times, don't know any more about these submariners though.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these Mirvaine quartz submariners, £8.00 including postage. I know the company started in the 50s but went bust and was revived in recent times, don't know any more about these submariners though.


Interesting, I've had the blue one in my 'watch list' for a while so would be fascinated to hear what it's like and what's inside. 
I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger after reading that they were supposed to be brand new yet the year of manufacture is stated as 1970 - 1979! I've heard of NOS, but are we really expected to believe these have been in storage somewhere for 45 years?!! :-s
Was £8 the best offer they would accept?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 8570762
> 
> I ordered one of these Mirvaine quartz submariners, £8.00 including postage. I know the company started in the 50s but went bust and was revived in recent times, don't know any more about these submariners though.


I don't know about the company but that bracelet looks like it could be the world's most efficient hair remover!! I'd be interested to see how it is once it arrives. Good luck!


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Interesting, I've had the blue one in my 'watch list' for a while so would be fascinated to hear what it's like and what's inside.
> I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger after reading that they were supposed to be brand new yet the year of manufacture is stated as 1970 - 1979! I've heard of NOS, but are we really expected to believe these have been in storage somewhere for 45 years?!! :-s
> Was £8 the best offer they would accept?


I look at this thread and say to myself how does anyone make a watch for 20 bucks and make a profit
LOL


----------



## davidkmendel (Jan 17, 2016)

I tell you what. Those Naviforce watches are pretty darn good at the price point. I have three and I really like them alongside my watches 10 or 30 times the price.

Sent from my ASPERA_R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

If you cannot provide a picture it is nice to provide a link so we can see it.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I found this photo of the back of the Mirvaine from another listing and I'm wondering how you would unscrew the back cover. Presumably you have to grip those serrations somehow - does it need a special tool or is it a case of gently gently with a pair of Mole grips?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Does the Soki have a Shen Hua movement? The configuration of the dial suggests that it may.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe it does not unscrew. From the back of the watch, eleven o'clock position, try to pry. Give it a nudge with a dull leatherman knife or any small manageable knife and see if it pops. Many backs will give way easily. Be careful that you protect any rubber seal that is present. You can preserve it for buttoning things up after you are done working on the watch. Always wear eye protection.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

thomachuck said:


> Does the Soki have a Shen Hua movement? The configuration of the dial suggests that it may.


The two Sokis I have both have Zhong Chen movements.


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Stephen2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered one of these Mirvaine quartz submariners, £8.00 including postage. I know the company started in the 50s but went bust and was revived in recent times, don't know any more about these submariners though.
> ...


Yes, please report on quality, lume, and hair loss from that band.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I found this photo of the back of the Mirvaine from another listing and I'm wondering how you would unscrew the back cover. Presumably you have to grip those serrations somehow - does it need a special tool or is it a case of gently gently with a pair of Mole grips?


What the hell, I can't resist a challenge, I checked back through the seller's feedback and it was all positive for this watch (25 sold in the last batch). My £7.99 offer was accepted automatically (might have got away with less) so I have a blue one on the way. Will compare notes when it arrives.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lancman said:


> Interesting, I've had the blue one in my 'watch list' for a while so would be fascinated to hear what it's like and what's inside.
> I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger after reading that they were supposed to be brand new yet the year of manufacture is stated as 1970 - 1979! I've heard of NOS, but are we really expected to believe these have been in storage somewhere for 45 years?!! :-s
> Was £8 the best offer they would accept?


They may be NOS, an Israeli seller on ebay's whole stock is NOS. I put in offers of £5 then £7.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lancman said:


> I found this photo of the back of the Mirvaine from another listing and I'm wondering how you would unscrew the back cover. Presumably you have to grip those serrations somehow - does it need a special tool or is it a case of gently gently with a pair of Mole grips?
> 
> View attachment 8572746


You can buy a watchmakers rubber ball to grip and twist. I made my own tool, some plastic pipe with bicycle inner tube over the end.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 8570762
> 
> I ordered one of these Mirvaine quartz submariners, £8.00 including postage. I know the company started in the 50s but went bust and was revived in recent times, don't know any more about these submariners though.


Mine arrived already! Seems good for the price. Weight feels like a mechanical, has a screw down crown, bezel doesn't turn well - but I never use them anyway. Bracelet is a bit rough but good for an £8 watch. I need to get a battery for it and hopefully it will run ok. Lume is very dull on the 5 min. markers, better on the hands and bezel dot, but not amazing.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Stephen2020 said:


> Mine arrived already! Seems good for the price. Weight feels like a mechanical, has a screw down crown, bezel doesn't turn well - but I never use them anyway. Bracelet is a bit rough but good for an £8 watch. I need to get a battery for it and hopefully it will run ok. Lume is very dull on the 5 min. markers, better on the hands and bezel dot, but not amazing.


Is it full stainless steel?


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Link to these mirvaine watches please. Cant seem to find them on the bay. Thanks wus masters


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Couldn't resist based on all this talk. Just bought a black faced one. Offered 7, but was rejected. 7.50 sealed the deal with free shipping.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Seems to be all stainless steel. Unfortunately the most difficult caseback to get off that I have ever known. I didn't think I would get it off, but did eventually. So I hope you all don't have the same problem but be aware.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

kcohS-G said:


> Link to these mirvaine watches please. Cant seem to find them on the bay. Thanks wus masters


If you change your search settings to include other countries you should be able to find it with the brand name.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> Seems to be all stainless steel. Unfortunately the most difficult caseback to get off that I have ever known. I didn't think I would get it off, but did eventually. So I hope you all don't have the same problem but be aware.


All sounding good so far.......but what's inside, anything decent?


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

roch68. said:


> View attachment 8489914


My wife got one for me and I love the face, but at 44mm and thick it wears huge, especially with that crown.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lancman said:


> All sounding good so far.......but what's inside, anything decent?


It's a Miyota 1 jewel, which I know nothing about though.


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Lancman said:
> 
> 
> > All sounding good so far.......but what's inside, anything decent?
> ...


What battery is that? I can't read it, and according to the listing the watch comes DOA.

Thanks


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

SR626SW or AG4, this is after I fitted a new one.


----------



## davidkmendel (Jan 17, 2016)

I know you want photos. But I was just making a statement. I ain't got enough posts to do photos yet. But the naviforce are scratching my itch at the moment to buy new watches at $10-20. Bucks per pay fortnight. They in my opinion are excellent value at that price point for what they are. 

Sent from my ASPERA_R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

OK,I just ordered my first 20 dollar watch,it cost me 14 shipped and it's an automatic...This should be scary but hey i like things that tick tock


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow, can't fault the service, my Mirvaine is here already as well. |>









Nice hefty 40mm stainless steel case, screw on back (PITA to remove but doable), screw-down crown, unidirectional bezel, Miyota movement, nice sunburst dial.
Bracelet is 'Meh' - folded links and a bit thin. Lug width is 20mm. I prefer straps anyway so I put it on a leather Zulu.
Lume is OK on the hands and bezel pip but just about non-existent on the face. 
For £8 I'm well satisfied. :-! Might even get a black one as well to go with it.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

excelerater said:


> OK,I just ordered my first 20 dollar watch,it cost me 14 shipped and it's an automatic...This should be scary but hey i like things that tick tock
> View attachment 8593002


I've had a couple Soki subs. They're a lot of fun to play with! Mod it, age it, rough it up! Excellent watches to abuse!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful watch for 17$
review -


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1142 interesting cheap watch for 10$ - frozen test failed 






and little experiment after that


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A casio GW-M530A,bought at goodwill for 105cents today in jamestown North dakota.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought a special tool for that Rolex style caseback from one of the Chinese discounter sites.Darned if I can remember which one though.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Not thick  BEEFY!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Kind of big and the strap is not leather.I had a spare 22 mm strap though it's not bad .About 18 bucks?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

_It looks exactly the same as My GW-M530a._


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> I bought a special tool for that Rolex style caseback from one of the Chinese discounter sites.Darned if I can remember which one though.


What, spend good money on special tools when I could be buying more watches instead? Perish the thought! :roll:
I resorted to my usual 'brute force and ignorance' approach; i.e. a small screwdriver and a pin hammer.


----------



## Wasper (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is an EYKI automatic that has manual winding as well I picked up fir $18 shipped from China. It actual keeps really good time and the power reserve lasts longer then some of my Seikos.



That above was my really poor man's alternative to an Orient watch I was considering picking up... here it is below. Pretty close.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Wasper said:


> Here is an EYKI automatic that has manual winding as well I picked up fir $18 shipped from China. It actual keeps really good time and the power reserve lasts longer then some of my Seikos.
> 
> 
> 
> That above was my really poor man's alternative to an Orient watch I was considering picking up... here it is below. Pretty close.


Love this Eyki, I have two
Had them for 4 years, look as good as new and keep great time 
Wear in good health


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You guys are bad for me! This is the LAST watch I am buying (unless I like it enough to get the black as well)!

Does anyone have any further background on these? It seems like a wholesaler in Manchester got hold of a large consignment of them, but where did they come from? Had anyone ever heard of them before?



Lancman said:


> Wow, can't fault the service, my Mirvaine is here already as well. |>
> 
> View attachment 8595466
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> You guys are bad for me! This is the LAST watch I am buying


Ha! You seriously expect us to believe that? :roll:



Mike_1 said:


> Does anyone have any further background on these? It seems like a wholesaler in Manchester got hold of a large consignment of them, but where did they come from? Had anyone ever heard of them before?


Only thing I've come up with is This potted history. Other than that, I know nothing.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for that. So, the article makes it seem that there weren't any watches from this brand between 1985 and 2012. Hmmmm.



Lancman said:


> Ha! You seriously expect us to believe that? :roll:
> 
> Only thing I've come up with is This potted history. Other than that, I know nothing.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Near new! Score!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have read every page of this thread. I have seen some real good buys but I can't buy online.
It all started with this Timex back in roughly 2009
My Sister got it for me and I can hardly believe she paid much if any over $20.

The EDCF got me interested in watches.

My Dad had this Kenneth Cole watch not running. I got a battery and then messed up the watch putting the back on. There is a crack in the crystal. Scotch disappearing tape keeps it splash proof.


I paid $19.95 + tax at Walmart for a Casio "Diver"

Got a push button digital at Walmart for $12.88 It loses 10 or more seconds in a month. But I use the stop watch function of it quite a bit and it's easy enough to make it exact at the start of a day.

The I got a touch screen digital. It is FAR to easy to activate it accidentally so it is going to be in a garage sale next weekend. It isn't the most accurate watch ever either.


Somewhere in there I got a blue dial time only cheap watch. My Dad claimed it! It runs reasonable accurate.


One more $12.88 was an Analog Digital no name. The Analog runs spot on. The digital loses time. It also is leaving next weekend at the garage sale.

I've since bought a few pricier items. A $28 Casio Diver looking Analog Digital that has no crown. The hands move electrically.
An Armitron Analog Digital $35 at Sears.

Then I started visiting Pawn Shops. Found an Aviator Quartz and an Orient Black Mako. And have gotten a Seiko 5 gifted to me.

It has been a slippery slope! I'm about to buy a dressier Seiko 5 from a guy on EDCF.

And I have a Pale Orange 22MM strap that is just begging for an orange dial watch to go on!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I received the Skmei 0907 a few weeks ago and it's a step up from my Skmei 1134 and I actually got it for less on ebay for AUD$8.00 delivered but the seller is out of stock. You can find them on Ali Express for USD$6.64 delivered, just search for skmei 0907.
The strap is better for smaller wrists as it doesn't get wider like the 1134. It has a multi coloured light which can be turned on with the big button on the front.The hourly chime sounds better than the 1134.


----------



## Casios (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey! I just bought this watch and soon will post it here with pic. If someone else wants, grab it ASAP auction is going mpre 8 hours. Infantry Mens Quartz Wrist Watch Luminous Dial Army Chronograph Genuine Leather | eBay


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Jaragar automatic multifunction for $17 from ebay. I recently added an $8 mesh from ebay.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This one was $15. It looks good and is super comfortable. The movement is crap. When setting the time the minute hand is very sloppy, although it locks in fine once running. It keeps good time.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

SynMike said:


> Jaragar automatic multifunction for $17 from ebay. I recently added an $8 mesh from ebay.


Nice Jaragar. Could you us tell about the lume? Are the indices lumed as well?

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Zsolto said:


> Nice Jaragar. Could you us tell about the lume? Are the indices lumed as well?


The indices are lumed. However, I would say the lume borders on useless. I might be overly picky on that because my comparison for judging good lume is Planet Ocean and Seiko Samurai.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have read every page of this thread. I have seen some real good buys but I can't buy online. It all started with this Timex back in roughly 2009
Timex II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
I went to change the strap on it and the pin end disintegrated and stayed in the lug.

My Dad had this Kenneth Cole watch not running.
Kevin Cole watch on Casio strap by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
I got a battery and then messed up the watch putting the back on. There is a crack in the crystal. Scotch disappearing tape keeps it splash proof.

The EDCF got me interested in watches.

I paid $19.95 + tax at Walmart for a Casio "Diver"
Casio 'diver' watch by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Got a push button digital at Walmart for $12.88
China Digital by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
It gains 10 or more seconds in a month. But I use the stop watch function of it quite a bit and it's easy enough to make it exact at the start of a day.

Somewhere in there I got a blue dial time only cheap watch.

Walmart cheapy 00 by Just Plain Dave, on FlickrMy Dad claimed it! It runs reasonable accurate.

The I got a touch screen digital. 
Touch screen digital rubber better pic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
It is FAR to easy to activate it accidentally so it is going to be in a garage sale next weekend. It isn't the most accurate watch ever either.

One more $12.88 was an Analog Digital no name. It has AW 91-741 on the back.
cheap walmart analog digital 2 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
The Analog runs spot on. The digital loses time. It also is leaving next weekend at the garage sale.

I've since bought a few pricier items. A $28 Casio Diver looking Analog Digital that has no crown. The hands move electrically.
An Armitron Analog Digital $35 at Sears.

Then I started visiting Pawn Shops. Found an Aviator Quartz and an Orient Black Mako. And have gotten a Seiko 5 gifted to me.
Seiko 5 from Shawnee by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

It has been a slippery slope! I'm about to buy a dressier Seiko 5 from a guy on EDCF.

And I have a Pale Orange 22MM strap that is just begging for an orange dial watch to go on!

And I bet a bunch of you have been in the same boat!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't edit or I would have. Couldn't post pics when I first typed all that!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks for that. So, the article makes it seem that there weren't any watches from this brand between 1985 and 2012. Hmmmm.


I couldn't resist doing a bit more research and I think I have confirmed the South American connection at least. 
On the case back is written 'PRZF-MANAUS'. I _think_ that stands for 'PRoduzido Zona Franca - Manaus', which is Portuguese for 'Produced in (or product of) the Manaus Free Trade Zone'.
Manaus being a Brazilian city located in the middle of the Amazon rain forest.
This would suggest that these watches were either being imported into Brazil via Manaus, or were actually being manufactured there.
Of course this is all guesswork and total conjecture on my part and I could be completely wrong. Either way, it still doesn't explain how on earth this consignment ended up in Manchester or how old they really are.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

First Mirvaine Mod successfully completed. I decided that ugly (to my eyes) cyclops just had to go. I was expecting a fight but it wasn't held on by much at all and just popped off. Looks much cleaner now.









I put the supplied bracelet back on to give it a try. Not too bad - a bit rattly but comfortable and not a hair trimmer after all.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

Bought this from the same gentleman as I purchased the Stauer from for the princely sum of $20 Canadian. Nearly perfect condition. I offered him more than asking when I saw it and he wouldn't take it


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Did you really get that back off with a screwdriver and hammer? What sort of state was it in afterwards? I'm thinking of trying the superglue and nut technique for the first time...but feeling cautious!



Lancman said:


> What, spend good money on special tools when I could be buying more watches instead? Perish the thought! :roll:
> I resorted to my usual 'brute force and ignorance' approach; i.e. a small screwdriver and a pin hammer.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Did you really get that back off with a screwdriver and hammer? What sort of state was it in afterwards? I'm thinking of trying the superglue and nut technique for the first time...but feeling cautious!


Yes indeed. I removed the bracelet and secured the case firmly in a bench vice, then used a watchmaker's screwdriver wedged into the serrations, tapping it gently with the hammer. 
Nothing seemed to be happening for a while but then it suddenly went. The back survived remarkably unscathed.
I removed the cyclops in a similar way but used a chisel blade in a X-acto knife instead of the screwdriver. That was dead easy in comparison, it popped off first tap.
Never heard of the superglue and nut method, let us know how you get on.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I got a Reginald hulk homage for 20€...but now I'm modding it with a screw down crown, a ceramic bezel and probably a new dome crystal. The 20€ are long gone...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Great work. If it was a watchmaker quality screwdriver rather than just a cheap tiny screwdriver like the ones I have, I suppose that could only have helped, but anyway, well done!

If I try superglue/nut,/acetone, will report back, although at this stage I'm considering the absolute cop-out of actually taking it into a jeweller's shop instead.

I do like the watch. The dial is rather pretty and the case truly solid. If it works, I will be very pleased. One day I am going to research this Brazilian rainforest watch factory stuff, too!



Lancman said:


> Yes indeed. I removed the bracelet and secured the case firmly in a bench vice, then used a watchmaker's screwdriver wedged into the serrations, tapping it gently with the hammer.
> Nothing seemed to be happening for a while but then it suddenly went. The back survived remarkably unscathed.
> I removed the cyclops in a similar way but used a chisel blade in a X-acto knife instead of the screwdriver. That was dead easy in comparison, it popped off first tap.
> Never heard of the superglue and nut method, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Could also try one of these, too.

Good 2pcs Set Watch Back Case Cover Opener Remover Wrench Repair Tool for Rolex | eBay


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. I might. Are those things actually precisely enough made to work properly?



matlobi said:


> Could also try one of these, too.
> 
> Good 2pcs Set Watch Back Case Cover Opener Remover Wrench Repair Tool for Rolex | eBay


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Well, I have good news and bad. The bad news is I have to report a death in the family. My £2 luminous dial Soki has gradually been slowing down over the last few days and is currently running one hour behind. It's not the battery as I have already tried a swap. Total lifespan: 3 months. RIP. :-(
I will strip it down for spare parts or might even see if I can fit a better movement.









The good news is this creates a vacancy in the collection which, not surprisingly, has already been filled. 
Now that the value of the Pound has gone down the toilet, I guess this just about qualifies for inclusion here:









Another lucky eBay win at £19.95 BNIB. Obviously I have rubbish taste in watches as I was the only bidder. Lovely watch but right on the upper size limit for my wrist at 44mm.
Ten times the price of the Soki but I confidently expect it to last a lot longer than 30 months (he says with fingers crossed behind his back).


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

for some $7 I thought I'd take a punt. Was pleasantly surprised. It ticks loudly, like a quartz equivalent of the Unitas 6497.

The case is flawless and alloy, I thought it would have been resin but no. I was surprise to find lume at all even more so vintage coloured lume on the dial, weak but still lumed.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

One of the very best ebay deals ever. The seller took a dark fuzzy pic of this and said the battery was dead and he just wanted to get rid of it since he did not wear it much. I took a chance and won the auction for $14 shipped. It came with the original box, manual and pillow as well. Not one scratch on it. I really like it and may keep it but when I get such a good deal I tend to flip.....

The cheapest one I found was around $60 and most were around $ 75-200

Seiko 
SGF719


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll give you $17.00 right now. (Seriously, nice catch! If you do decide to flip it, please PM me. Thanks, gmd)


Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 8805298
> 
> 
> One of the very best ebay deals ever. The seller took a dark fuzzy pic of this and said the battery was dead and he just wanted to get rid of it since he did not wear it much. I took a chance and won the auction for $14 shipped. It came with the original box, manual and pillow as well. Not one scratch on it. I really like it and may keep it but when I get such a good deal I tend to flip.....
> ...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

glassmandave said:


> I'll give you $17.00 right now. (Seriously, nice catch! If you do decide to flip it, please PM me. Thanks, gmd)


Thats a deal! I ordered the correct battery for it (the one I had that fit was just a bit thicker) and when I get it, I will know what I am going to do with it. It is such a handsome watch! Classic looks and I love the black day/date wheels. The bracelet is hollow link but the latch is good quality. It looks bigger than the 37mm case really is....oh and I charged it with a UV flashlight last night and wore it to bed.......just like every other Seiko the lume is AWESOME, it was visible a full 9 hours. There are pips above the indices and stripes on the hands, not a lot but certainly perfect for a dressy watch. I may order one of my ebay special solid link oysters for it ($10), I bet it would look even better.

Like 99% of watches the MSRP of $250 was a fantasy. Looks like they sold for about $80 when new grey market around 2005-2010. Certainly worth that brand new for Seiko quality and SS case.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Everyone needs one or two classic Casio watches in their collection, right?

I was looking for some new trainers when I stumbled on a watch sale at an online clothing retailer, the last place I would think to look for watches. 
It was mostly fashion and designer brands but also a few Casio and Timex. Up to 70% off mrp* plus an extra 20% if you used their mobile app for the first time.
I was like a kid in a sweet shop and I think I went a bit mad, my wife is going to have a fit when she finds out! Totally forgot about the trainers. :roll:









Here's what I ended up with and what I paid, top to bottom:
F91W - £3.40
MQ24 - £3.00

AQ230 - £12.00
MTP1320 - £7.20

FT500 - £6.00
AW49H - £6.00

In my defence I probably won't end up keeping them all; some will be flipped and some gifted. The bottom two will most likely be the first to go.

* Sadly, they have since put their prices up again.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

They now seem to now be using fictitious, grossly inflated RRPs on which to base their discount. You did well!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Of course I would not have been tempted anyway, as I am buying no more watches!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Non-working customer return, turns out it just needed a new battery:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

There are some new Kevin watches. This Bauhaus with hidden lugs is £3.29.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

So
my 20.00 SOKI arrived last night from some far away land .
I can say this, it runs,its been keeping time so far,it has not leaked yet as I went 
swimming with it but boy oh boy does it feel cheap.Well the band does,It would be a good candidate for a 
NATO strap .

The band easily adjustable but def feels it came from a gumball machine,the crystal would be better IMO without the really rough cyclops
which makes numbers harder to read its so far out of focus .
If your looking for a 20.00 automatic watch im sure this one would do the the job but for how long I 
cant say. I plan on wearing it all weekend and see how much abuse it can take


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

excelerater said:


> So
> my 20.00 SOKI arrived last night from some far away land .
> I can say this, it runs,its been keeping time so far,it has not leaked yet as I went
> swimming with it but boy oh boy does it feel cheap.Well the band does,It would be a good candidate for a
> ...


I wouldn't swim with it, if you plan to keep it. Then again, if you want to see how much abuse it can take, go at it. There isn't that much to lose. I can sort of see that a diver with no water resistance is a bit like a chocolate teapot! b-):-!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

_*Ultraaffordable Ultracompetent
*_


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> I wouldn't swim with it, if you plan to keep it. Then again, if you want to see how much abuse it can take, go at it. There isn't that much to lose. I can sort of see that a diver with no water resistance is a bit like a chocolate teapot! b-):-!


14.44 invested ,Im not sure if its water resistant or not but hey if you wanna look like a diver
you better act like one !


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

excelerater said:


> So
> my 20.00 SOKI arrived last night from some far away land .
> I can say this, it runs,its been keeping time so far,it has not leaked yet as I went
> swimming with it but boy oh boy does it feel cheap.Well the band does,It would be a good candidate for a
> ...


Easy way to remove the cyclops is to heat up an iron to max. Place the tip of the iron on top of the cyclops every 30 seconds until you can slide a razor or similar thin blade under the cyclops.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

10$


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Flea market find. Original bracelet, a bonus as they are usually long gone.

$4 plus a $3.50 CR2016 battery. Ticking away happily, and the Indiglo is as bright as ever.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$1.78, including shipping for a brand new watch? Crazy.

Not a bad looker. Now that I know I like the minimalist white/blue hands, maybe I'll try something else, maybe hand winding or automatic.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

[/URL][

$5.99 on Amazon. The brand name was Youyoupifa.

This one just came today. 20% off from Jet so it was $8 something:


----------



## OldMetairie (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

matlobi said:


> $1.78, including shipping for a brand new watch? Crazy.
> 
> Not a bad looker. Now that I know I like the minimalist white/blue hands, maybe I'll try something else, maybe hand winding or automatic.
> 
> ...


My £1.11 including postage was one of these (and previously a £1.80 which I used the battery for my Mirvaine and a spring bar for another watch after I had the 1.11 on the way), I enjoy wearing it, great value.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just ordered a Free Crane "Explorer II" for £12.99


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are a couple of recent additions. The Infantry was $20 on ebay, actually feels pretty nice. The Smith and Wesson $20 at Big5 Sport, odd with rubbery bracelet links.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Easy way to remove the cyclops is to heat up an iron to max. Place the tip of the iron on top of the cyclops every 30 seconds until you can slide a razor or similar thin blade under the cyclops.


LMAO......Its glued on,I should have guessed..Ill prob never wear it again but thats good info .THX


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

$14 at Knotts


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Under $20 display case for your Under $20 watches!

Aluminum Alloy 12-Slot Watch Display Case *$19.06* with free shipping *after coupon* at NewFrog

*Coupon Code : 6346 *($3.00 OFF orders over $20)




Aluminum with clear Perspex lid
12 insert slots for keeping watches organized, suit your needs perfectly.
Box material: Aluminum alloy + plastic (Surface), suede (Inside)
Color: Silver
Size: approx. 26 x 21 x 6.5cm/10.24 x 8.27 x 2.56inch (L*W*H)
Each Grid Size: approx. 8 x 2.3cm/3.15 x 0.9inch (L*W)


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Latest arrival from Gearbest; a Sinobi 9546.









Like: The clean, clear minimalist design. All hands, indices and numbers are a nice deep blue and all sub-dials work.

Don't like: The plastic strap (as usual). The movement is supposed to be Japanese but it's not, it's a Chinese Sunon PE80 with plastic gears.









I think in this case it's the manufacturer telling porkies as just about every seller of this model is claiming it contains a Japanese movement.
Still, for less than $10 (after discount code) I will enjoy it for as long as it lasts.
I have to say that in this case Gearbest certainly upped their game as far as delivery goes. It arrived in just 7 days and appears to have come from their UK warehouse at no extra cost.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

It's official, I have gone right off Soki watches. My first one died after just 3 months, now my second one has sunburn! The dial is turning a horrible pink colour after exposure to the sun.

Before:









As it looks now:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's interesting, like when Panerai watches have changed colour through the decades due to the radium dials, from the original black to dark brown, light brown, orange, yellow and even white. This is changing because of another form of radiation, from the sun.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm also wondering if it might be partly self-inflicted; possibly a combination of the sun and a chemical reaction with solvent fumes from the luminous paste I used on the dial. :roll:


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

Picked up this battle scarred Vostok komandirskie For 15. Needs a little buffing on the crystal but all of the other battle scars can stay!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I've bought 9 watches in the past 2-3 months. Two Victorinox, an Armani, and a Movado Datron, but the rest are all under $20. Most are posted in the thread a page back or so. This $12 Curren (ebay) arrived yesterday. The strap is great - that is what grabbed me most. The rest of the watch is good too, the quality feels like $1oo or more.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

$9 and free shipping.


----------



## SirRipo (Oct 23, 2013)

J.W. said:


> $9 and free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 8947618


Currently waiting on an HMT, tracking seems to have frozen in Mumbai, but theoretically should be delivered this week. Ebay tracking yesterday said it was "inbound out of customs" but now it's blank and I can't tell where it is - anyone know how/where I might find better tracking for India Royal Mail once it comes through US Customs?


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Timex Expedition Indiglo 50 Meter WR

I got this one for $1.00 USD, at a garage sale.

I like when I have to work outside and I don't want to worry about dinging my watch.

Best regards,


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow! Nice looking watch! I like it!


SynMike said:


> I've bought 9 watches in the past 2-3 months. Two Victorinox, an Armani, and a Movado Datron, but the rest are all under $20. Most are posted in the thread a page back or so. This $12 Curren (ebay) arrived yesterday. The strap is great - that is what grabbed me most. The rest of the watch is good too, the quality feels like $1oo or more.


----------



## Bowkill91 (Apr 26, 2016)

$6.50 at WalMart on closeout.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

The tracking number I was given was for another parcel. I have a feeling that happens a lot with the HMTs and the various sellers all seem to work out of the same office. My guess is it's one business with lots of seller accounts on eBay. 4-6 weeks seems to be the norm. Once it's in the USPS system, you should have it within the week.



SirRipo said:


> Currently waiting on an HMT, tracking seems to have frozen in Mumbai, but theoretically should be delivered this week. Ebay tracking yesterday said it was "inbound out of customs" but now it's blank and I can't tell where it is - anyone know how/where I might find better tracking for India Royal Mail once it comes through US Customs?


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

ThIs is my 1st 20 dollars or less entry! Hooray!!! :-!

I just picked up this automatic coffee/root beer K&S Navigator, for $18.99 on Amazon w/free shipping. I received it in 2 days with Prime! These watches come in a variety of colors and styles but I have been looking for a root beer colored watch for awhile. I couldn't pass this one up for the price. This is my 2nd K&S watch, my other has a day/night complication; which is a year old and still going strong!

I believe their quality is very good for the price and they keep good time. I can't speak for the bracelets on their watches. However, their leather bands though stiff, are very nice. This one even came with a butterfly clasp. If you like ultra-affordables, K&S is worth a try.

Excuse my poor quality photos. ;-)


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

$19.99 plus free shipping from a seller on Amazon. It came with a rubber strap but I swapped it for a NATO.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

View attachment 8978393


Less than $10 all-in, including the battery. Needs a new crystal and strap though.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Under $20 display case for your Under $20 watches!
> 
> Aluminum Alloy 12-Slot Watch Display Case *$19.06* with free shipping *after coupon* at NewFrog
> 
> ...


I have the 6 slot version from eBay, it's god awful, avoid at all costs, even when it costs < $20

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Infantry watches seem to be on a bit of a roll at the moment. They have a load of new designs out and this one in particular appears to be creating quite a stir:









Nearly 5000 watchers and over 12,200 sold. Must be some sort of record for a watch. I'm (almost) tempted to get one just to see what all the fuss is about, but I'm not sure I could live with the bulk of the thing (it's 17mm thick and weighs 120g).

Edit: Turns out this particular one isn't a new model, it's been around since 2012.


----------



## hazzmatt6 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Latest acquisition is a very nice Pagani Design Sport.









More info here.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered an Eyki half panda for £8.19.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 9045042
> 
> 
> I ordered an Eyki half panda for £8.19.


Nice Eyki! Is it an auto or Quartz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, it's a quartz.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

pandahill said:


> Nice Eyki! Is it an auto or Quartz?


The lowest I've ever seen an Eyki mechanical (an automatic actually) was $23 shipped. I bought it. Great watch for the price, but it turned out to be a Hamilton Jazzmaster clone, and once I figured that out, I've not worn it much. Nowadays the Eyki automatics seem to be $60+. If you were interested in them, you might look for the "Flywheels" line of Eykis. So far every "Flywheels" I've found has been an automatic, and I've not found a mechanical Eyki outside of that line, but not reading any Chinese, I can't be sure of that.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Some sort of cheap Chinese automatic (can't read the brand name - starts with a "J") that looks like a chronograph but isn't. For $18 U.S. (delivered), I can't really complain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

briburt said:


> Some sort of cheap Chinese automatic (can't read the brand name - starts with a "J") that looks like a chronograph but isn't. For $18 U.S. (delivered), I can't really complain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a "Jaragar", and an homage of a Longines. I have this watch, and the date pusher stopped working after a very short time. It bothers me. I guess I could wait till the date is the same on the watch and the calendar and start wearing the watch at that time.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Double post. The servers have some kind of hiccough.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> It is a "Jaragar", and an homage of a Longines. I have this watch, and the date pusher stopped working after a very short time. It bothers me. I guess I could wait till the date is the same on the watch and the calendar and start wearing the watch at that time.


Thanks for the info! It's my first purchase of an "ultra-affordable." I liked the looks, and at $18 I thought I'd give it a try. I wasn't sure what the sub-dials were for (no documentation was included), but a quick search of the Amazon page answered my questions. So far, it's at least keeping time reasonably well, and nothing appears to be broken or obviously awful in the fit and finish, though it's a little larger and heavier than I expected.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

10$


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Casio A-168W


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

Payed a friend $7 for it and love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Had a $15 sticker on it but when she rung it up it was $10.
Eclipse by Armitron it says. The second hand hits about 70% of the indices.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bid on one of the Zeiger Sports watches, got it for £4 including postage.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I asked if they could, instead, send the blue version which they kindly agreed.


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

Inspired by this thread, I decided to take a change on a Soki...I've had a hard time finding a decent explorer II polar homage so this design jumped out at me 

Paid $3.99 including shipping. The dial has a clear mark on it and it took forever to get here...BUT you can barely buy coffee at Starbucks for the price and it's a cool looking watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

This can be found for around £4.99 with a battery life of around 10 years









And in reality, what more do you need from a watch?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

busmatt said:


> This can be found for around £4.99 with a battery life of around 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pawn shop find for a tic over the $20 . Out the door for $24.70. Need some work and polishing but has been a real find as I've taken it to the Bahamas and diving/swimming.


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

my last review, ~20$


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

I got this one for $0. It had been left unclaimed for a year at a backpacker's where my wife works so she gave it to me. I like the dark brown dial. I didn't like the bracelet, so I put in on a spare strap I had lying around.

For the price, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Today this Commodoor with seiko chronograph quartz movement....7,95 euro and a chinese nato ...2,25 euro..
Great watch and works like Charm..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

not Bad at all...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't know if I showed it here but I got a Waltham quartz that is very elegant looking for $10.
Shoes and a battery will take it a trifle over $20.
But I shall love giving it wrist time.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Got this refurbished hmt off ebay. Looked pretty good and was very cheap but turned out to be a non runner upon arrival. Cost me a bit to have it running again .. so now its just good looking


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I wish I had some pictures to post...my "cheapies" I don't wear...and won't deceive my fellow WUS members by "pretending" I wear them. (wearing/using them was part of the post). I don't wear them because 35+ yrs of collecting creates a difficult rotation. Although a thread to show my Big Boy and Mr Peanut watch (Swiss) would be fun ! Oh screw it !!! Here's Mr Peanut with original Blue band and fake peanut butter on it !! Sorry to break protocol.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

marathonna said:


> Today this Commodoor with seiko chronograph quartz movement....7,95 euro and a chinese nato ...2,25 euro..
> Great watch and works like Charm..
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> ...


If you squint, it kind of sort of resembles a Ressence.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

These look very like the Eyki Overfly and Skone watches which have a day/date movement. These ones:











Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 9171690
> 
> 
> I asked if they could, instead, send the blue version which they kindly agreed.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

My Naviforce collection is growing at an alarming rate. Recent arrivals from Ali-Land include a pair of 9037s for $10 each.
















I couldn't decide which colour I liked best, so naturally I had to get both! The idea being to sell on my least favourite. So far I think the paleface is winning, but I do wish the hands were the same blue colour as the indices, and the black one does look good on a Nato.......:-s
The seller also threw in a spare battery, which was nice.


----------



## fijiankudi (Aug 26, 2011)

I am looking for recommendations of watches that are similar in style to the one in the picture but smaller (between 30-35mm). I am a female with a very tiny wrist. I would greatly appreciate suggestions/recommendations.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

fijiankudi said:


> I am looking for recommendations of watches that are similar in style to the one in the picture but smaller (between 30-35mm). I am a female with a very tiny wrist. I would greatly appreciate suggestions/recommendations.


Since you're posting in this thread, does that mean you are looking for something $20/under in particular? If not, I might be able to come up with some suggestions, but I don't want to hijack the thread with $80 watches and such by accident .


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Maybe a second hand Seiko 5, there are so many versions that there might be something. I got a 34mm, which I like because it reminds me of an Air King which are the same size. It was around £12.00.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

So, this arrived. LOL and so forth. It's a Skmei 0814g, and there's no doubt about it, it's a watch. It's also a portable disco light.The case seems to be painted die-cast metal, the strap is permanently attached, and would need cutting off to replace (who knows what sort of arrangement is fixing the thing, so it may not be possible to replace it)

Functions wise it's about on alevel with an F-91w, time, date, alarm chime, chrono, with the added function of an analogue time display, which can be set to a second time, and the aforementioned epilepsy inducing, multi-coloured disco light.

Allegedly it has a WR of 50 meters, not that I'll be testing that, but at least I don't need to take it for washing my hands. So far my opinion is: Not absolute garbage.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Lancman said:


> My Naviforce collection is growing at an alarming rate. Recent arrivals from Ali-Land include a pair of 9037s for $10 each.
> 
> View attachment 9300698
> 
> ...


That paleface really looks nice! What about the lume, Lancman?

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> That paleface really looks nice! What about the lume, Lancman?


Funny you should ask that, I just finished adding some lume to the dial. Here's quick before and after shot:
















As you can see, the lume on the hands is fine and does last pretty much all night. The lume on the dial is another matter - it's there but very weak and only visible for an hour or so. That's one thing Naviforce need to improve on. Luckily, it's only 10 minutes work to add a few blobs of cheap DIY paste, which is just about invisible in daylight (bottom pic). 
As you can also see, I'm trying out various straps in an attempt to bond with the black one, but so far it just isn't happening. o|


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Funny you should ask that, I just finished adding some lume to the dial. Here's quick before and after shot:
> 
> View attachment 9315642
> 
> ...


Ahhh, thanks for the photos, you did a great job on adding the lume. The black one really has a hard time in the shade of the paleface I am afraid... did you order them from .........s? I can't seem to find this exact model.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'70s Cardinal. It's home to a Poljot 2614.2H movement. Please ignore the hair going across the top. :roll:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm on the computer instead of my phone. My Sister got a whole mess of stuff including watches for $50.
So far I have tested a Guess Waterpro 18mm, an unknown Blue Dial "diver" 18mm, a Relic Wet (with a 24hr mini dial, date mini dial and day mini dial) uses a different battery so not yet tested 16mm, A DKNY rectangular 20mm, A little Seth Thomas quartz in half a die (presumably there was another half that is gone) and got a no name running for my Sister.

Except for perhaps the Seth Thomas all have Japan movements. Also in the batch are a Longines TINY little ladies watch with a missing stem/crown and an unknown TINY hand wind ladies watch. The Longines looks sort of like MOP in the light and the unknown runs but won't stay running.

Also I got a rather handsome white dial quartz for $5 at Walmart. It has 12-2 and 4-11 silver numerals, sword hands and an arrow second hand. It runs pretty darn accurate for what it is.

Thus ends my report for now.


----------



## fijiankudi (Aug 26, 2011)

robbery said:


> Since you're posting in this thread, does that mean you are looking for something $20/under in particular? If not, I might be able to come up with some suggestions, but I don't want to hijack the thread with $80 watches and such by accident .


Yes, I'm looking for something under $20.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

fijiankudi said:


> Yes, I'm looking for something under $20.


Hmmm, challenging. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> Ahhh, thanks for the photos, you did a great job on adding the lume. The black one really has a hard time in the shade of the paleface I am afraid... did you order them from .........s? I can't seem to find this exact model.


Yes, I did get it from Ali-Land and finding stuff in there can be a bit of a pain. Easy way is to search for Naviforce and sort by price, then just wade through the pages until you find it. Searching for Naviforce 9037 also brings up a couple of sellers for me. The problem is I think this is a discontinued model, so stocks are dwindling. The seller I bought from had reduced prices to clear out remaining stock. The cheapest I can find it now is around $20, but you might get lucky if another seller decides to do the same thing.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is my Seiko 5, 34mm. Cost £12.99 including postage. The Seiko branded bracelet was too small so I sold it for £8 and fitted a spare strap that I had already.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Here is the no name diver 38mm case 18mm lugs








Here is the Guess Waterpro 38mm case 18mm lugs








Here is the one that interests me the most. 
Relic Wet 40mm case 16mm (mearly a Dremel tool from 18mm)







(Haven't yet figured out how to get the day and date to match)

Here is a DKNY rectangular watch 33x42mm 20mm lugs








Here is one of my cheap Walmart scores.
Eclipse by Armitron blue dial date watch 42mm case 22mm lugs








And lastly a $5 Walmart score 40mm case 22mm lugs








Lastly LASTLY is my $10 Flea market find Waltham quartz 39mm 16mm








For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

An impressive haul! Congratulations!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

simple sport watch for 4$


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Yes, I did get it from Ali-Land and finding stuff in there can be a bit of a pain. Easy way is to search for Naviforce and sort by price, then just wade through the pages until you find it. Searching for Naviforce 9037 also brings up a couple of sellers for me. The problem is I think this is a discontinued model, so stocks are dwindling. The seller I bought from had reduced prices to clear out remaining stock. The cheapest I can find it now is around $20, but you might get lucky if another seller decides to do the same thing.


How is the band on there? is it a cheap throw away or does it have some merit? I do kind of like the white face one


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> If you squint, it kind of sort of resembles a Ressence.


What kind if watch is this? Very cool looking!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> How is the band on there? is it a cheap throw away or does it have some merit? I do kind of like the white face one


The bracelet is a bit of a disappointment to be honest. Lots of big gaps, exposed sharp edges and very rattly. On the plus side it's easy to adjust, comfortable to wear and versatile; it could double up as a cheese grater if you were desperate. ;-)
















I also have the next model up, the 9038, which I also like a lot and the bracelet on that is a much better design.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks

These two Naviforce just arrived a couple days ago for me. Roughly $11 and $9 - so $20 for the pair from Gearbest

Wanted to try a mesh type band - so figured why not this:















then I liked this Citizen Homage















Actually impressed with the quality for how much they cost. The strap on the second one was garbage - right now just have it a 20mm NATO I had received free from a Rider purchase. Need a 22mm NATO with some better color to it - I will find a dollar one off the Bay from China to fit my $9 watch

And both came set to the accurate time and date on my area which was quite surprising


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

One more recent purchase - bought this a few weeks ago then I started lurking here, bought some more and finally registered.

Picked this up on Amazon for $13 and change. It is a big watch, but I like big watches. Kind of a Homage to the Breitling Superocean

It is very comfortable to wear with decent band. The bezel is non-functional


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Actually found this rooting around in a drawer a short while back as I'd completely forgotten I owned it (and it's not been stored carefully with my other watches).









SOKI Submariner Homage with a Chinese Tongji Movement. As I recall it was $15 a couple of years ago including shipping off an auction site. Bought it when I was unemployed just out of grad school and trying to motivate myself toward better days. It was a waste of money even then if I'm honest. The lume never worked, the bracelet is a clunky base metal mess, and the bezel is scratched up quite a bit already. That said to its credit and despite being treated like a knick knack in a junk drawer it's still working and I've actually been testing it the last couple of days and it's been keeping good time considering (+15 seconds or so over 24 hours).


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

athletics68 said:


> Actually found this rooting around in a drawer a short while back as I'd completely forgotten I owned it (and it's not been stored carefully with my other watches).
> 
> View attachment 9339018
> 
> ...


Well, then you have had better luck than me. Mine stopped working a month or so after its arrival. I did make me realize that I needed a black sub. I ended up getting a Parnis with sterile dial, and it has been a very good successor.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Bought this AVI-8 from the bay for £10 + £4 postage so just about $20





































Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

fijiankudi said:


> I am looking for recommendations of watches that are similar in style to the one in the picture but smaller (between 30-35mm). I am a female with a very tiny wrist. I would greatly appreciate suggestions/recommendations.
> 
> View attachment 9302746


They have this watch at dx:








Its 35mm and imo much better looking than the soki. Just search for military watch. The cheaper ones are 35mm and the ones two dollars more expensive are 40mm.


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

Another CURREN 8140 also around 10$
I didn't wear it a lot. Recently I decided to put it on again and even got compliments.

Think it looks nice, comfortable to wear, and yes the crono things are just decoration








Its quite light so no issue when wrting


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

I've always wanted to try a sub-seconds dial.
$4.92AUD delivered. Delicious.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

adhin said:


> I've always wanted to try a sub-seconds dial.
> $4.92AUD delivered. Delicious.
> View attachment 9361538


Great looking watch. Wear it in good health! I think I may have to scour the interwebs to find one of my own.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

adhin said:


> I've always wanted to try a sub-seconds dial.
> $4.92AUD delivered. Delicious.
> View attachment 9361538


Nice looking watch. It deserves a strap four times its price 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Great looking watch. Wear it in good health! I think I may have to scour the interwebs to find one of my own.


I'm in a bit of a conundrum here. The prices I find on the net are between 80 and 100 dollars. I wonder why? Would there actually be one of the watches we are not allowed to diskuss from a watch at that price point? It is possible, I suppose. It could also be that they are low in stock and have raised the price because of it. Pity. It is a nice watch, but not 80 dollar nice. I am an original cheapskate.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I was looking for a 2 piece nylon strap with riveted tongue holes.
The whole Gemius Army watch was cheaper than any plain strap I could find.
So I paid the $0.99 (free shipping) and got this:









It's off by about 3 seconds per month (got it in May and haven't set the time since...)
The dial has a nice sunburst effect.
There is a bit of lume on the hands.
It has a chapter ring and printed chrono hands.

Overall, I'm more impressed with this Gemius Army than anything I've seen Rolex do in the last 5 years - why? 
For one dollar they delivered a very accurate watch to my doorstep - it's hard to grasp, I don't know how they do it.



Cabatisto said:


> Impressive for 1.5€ shipped. Small hands are fake, plastic case but the band itself is worth this price. LOL


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

One more super cheap watch 4$


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I have one ... got it as a joke, but grew quite fond of it.
Kid at work thought it was really great, so I gave it to him - looking at the video, I miss it.
Very very light weight & thinner than mechanical watches.
It's an outstanding value - $3.32 delivered.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

After MUCH ADO. I have it on a strap.
It randomly stops running. 
Much work left do.
Strap and all under $20


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

cayabo said:


> I have one ... got it as a joke, but grew quite fond of it.
> Kid at work thought it was really great, so I gave it to him - looking at the video, I miss it.
> Very very light weight & thinner than mechanical watches.
> It's an outstanding value - $3.32 delivered.
> ...


Oooo nice! Reckon it's still available? I wouldn't mind picking one up at that price...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

robbery said:


> Oooo nice! Reckon it's still available? I wouldn't mind picking one up at that price...


Woo hoo - price has gone down 10%!

$3.02 delivered.

(BTW - the pic of mine has a $4.00 silicone strap, it comes with 2 piece nylon)

Sport Stainless Steel Military Mens Watches Date Analog Quartz Army Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

cayabo said:


> Woo hoo - price has gone down 10%!
> 
> $3.02 delivered.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for sharing that! If I order tonight and forget, I'll have a nice surprise sometime between now and November 9th


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

robbery said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing that! If I order tonight and forget, I'll have a nice surprise sometime between now and November 9th


I just ordered one for the blue strap. $2.57, shipped!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

*Nocturnal Naviforce*

Picked up another Naviforce, this time a 9041 'stealth' for £5.63








Not because I necessarily liked the look of it, but because it looked a prime candidate for adding a bit of lume to that bezel (and it was cheap!).









The result is a bit rough and ready due to the relatively large particle size of my powder, but is passable at normal viewing distance. 
It really comes alive at night though.


----------



## thmznr (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Nocturnal Naviforce*

Hi, folks! This is my first contribution to the forum! . Long time reader, first time poster!
Soki military style, 6 dollars shipped. Nice and cheap. Arrived 2 days ago and its been on my wrist since then.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vintage Timex's are probably the main focus of my collection.

This one usually wouldn't fall in to the under $20 category, especially since it is all original and near NOS.

1974 Sportster from possibly the height of Timex's "wild" dials.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

matlobi said:


>


I guess I know what I'll be searching for on ebay now...


----------



## kagni (Sep 23, 2016)

Lancman said:


> My Naviforce collection is growing at an alarming rate. Recent arrivals from Ali-Land include a pair of 9037s for $10 each.
> 
> View attachment 9300698
> 
> ...


First post here, just got the same model Naviforce, in black with black "PVD" bracelet. 
Happy enough with it, bezel doesn't rotate but for the price not surprised.


----------



## JFMOU812 (Aug 4, 2016)

This is an awesome watch. It's a Casio that I got off of Amazon for $16.00. I like it because it's a real watch meaning that's it's not a Chinese disposal watch. It's WR to 100m, has a bi-directional bezel and is very accurate. I wear it when I'm doing yard work or camping instead of my better watches.


----------



## JFMOU812 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, thanks for the find. I just got a green one for 2.71.


jetcash said:


> robbery said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, thanks for sharing that! If I order tonight and forget, I'll have a nice surprise sometime between now and November 9th
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a Weros "seamaster" for $4.80. There are the typical nato versions but I wanted a proper strap..


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 9478274
> 
> I ordered a Weros "seamaster" for $4.80. There are the typical nato versions but I wanted a proper strap..


Nice let us know quality and pics when it arrives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, will do. Don't know how many weeks it will be though


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

I would have gone with the NATO Stephen, that looks like a proper PU strap  I know because my proper pub strap came on my $0.02 cent b-uhr


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 9478274
> 
> I ordered a Weros "seamaster" for $4.80. There are the typical nato versions but I wanted a proper strap..


"Co-axial chronometer", no less. I take it that it is a quartz? ;-) Good looking watch, though.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, yes a quartz. Definately worth a try that price!


----------



## cmfowler (Aug 21, 2012)

That's superb  Looks great in the photo so hope it looks the same for you when it arrives!



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 9478274
> 
> I ordered a Weros "seamaster" for $4.80. There are the typical nato versions but I wanted a proper strap..


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Got this for $3.32 for the strap. I kinda like the case, though.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

matlobi said:


> Vintage Timex's are probably the main focus of my collection.
> 
> This one usually wouldn't fall in to the under $20 category, especially since it is all original and near NOS.
> 
> ...


what happens when these vintage timexes stop working? Do you get them fixed? I imagine the service costs Outweigh the price of the watch. I've gotten a many but almost all of them have kept poor time.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> what happens when these vintage timexes stop working? Do you get them fixed? I imagine the service costs Outweigh the price of the watch. I've gotten a many but almost all of them have kept poor time.


I don't get my cheap vintage watches fixed. The rates they charge for that sort of work around here is exorbitant, and you have to bend over backwards to even get the local watchmaker to consider servicing a Russian watch. I thought I had found a young watchmaker who was just starting out and who had different ideas, but I have to say that he very quickly adopted the policies of his colleagues.

I have heard of a Ukrainian watchmaker who will fix watches for you at a reasonable price. I might try him to see. I have one rather nice watch that I would like to run dependably again.

Some of the regulars on this forum have taught themselves watchrepairing skills by watching youtube-videos. That is not for me. My eyesight isn't good, my brains don't work particularly well, and my fingers are thick ... ;-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> what happens when these vintage timexes stop working? Do you get them fixed? I imagine the service costs Outweigh the price of the watch. I've gotten a many but almost all of them have kept poor time.


There are a few people out there who service vintage Timex for very reasonable rates. Of course as you mention the service does cost more than the purchase price, but that can be said for many vintage watches regardless of brand.

Fortunately Timex literally made millions upon millions of watches, so parts availability is generally very good.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

kagni said:


> First post here, just got the same model Naviforce, in black with black "PVD" bracelet.
> Happy enough with it, bezel doesn't rotate but for the price not surprised.
> View attachment 9446762


Naturally, I couldn't leave well alone and ended up doing another full house lume job on mine. It doubles up as a handy bedside torch when full charged.b-)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought an Ike (or IKE?) red "paul newman" for 19.63 in pounds. It could potentially have been lower as it was bidding. The strap and case are plastic.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I just acquired this nice Sekonda 3882 from Amazon for £3.95.









OK, ok I cheated, I had a gift voucher from a previous purchase that they mucked up, so I put it towards this. Even at the full price of £17 I think it's good value.
The strap is on the short side, which is perfect for my girlie wrists but might be an issue for the thick-wristed.
Love the unusual deep brown sunburst dial and the shape of the hands. Dead easy to read at a glance.
Plated alloy case (so nice and light) but screw-on stainless back and Miyota movement. Lume on the hands is decent and lasts all night. No lume on the dial though.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just talked myself into ordering one of these from Gearbest after a positive experience with another Naviforce, of which more soon!

*Naviforce NF9038*

$13.04 USD or £10.15 GBP for silver case/bracelet versions. 8% further discount with voucher code YEL00QWE . Japanese movement by Miyota or Seiko. Also available in black cases for about £1 more, although I preferred the look of the silver, and thought it less likely to rub off in use than the black!










Naviforce NF9038M Male Quartz Watch-13.04 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

I also ended up ordering a Naviforce NF9040 in red via ebay UK for £6.34 delivered from HK. I read in a review that the bezel doesn't turn, but the dial has a texture which looks appealing in photos at least, and the movement will be Miyota or possibly Seiko. The other colours cost twice this amount.









NAVIFORCE NF9040 Men&apos;s Luxury Date Quartz Analog Sport Wristwatch Gifts F7 | eBay​


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

And another Curren, this time in Orange
Cost around 10$. Very comfy to wear.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I like IKE.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Nocturnal Naviforce*

Good job, much better than I could have done.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Paleface hard to read in low light not enough contrast. UG!


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

I have the same watch except with blue numerals. Got for 9.99 on Amazon about six months ago, has gained 10 seconds since I set the watch to Atomic Time server.



JFMOU812 said:


> This is an awesome watch. It's a Casio that I got off of Amazon for $16.00. I like it because it's a real watch meaning that's it's not a Chinese disposal watch. It's WR to 100m, has a bi-directional bezel and is very accurate. I wear it when I'm doing yard work or camping instead of my better watches.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to find the Weros Seamaster ? I tried but no luck.



pandahill said:


> Nice let us know quality and pics when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

pl39g said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the Weros Seamaster ? I tried but no luck.


Ali....s, or ebay is easier but the prices are higher, the ones I saw anyway.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

1976 Timex as far as I can tell. 15usd. Date function doesn't set well, and it winds a little rough. 

Other than that its keeping great time though.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

pl39g said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the Weros Seamaster ? I tried but no luck.


https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262631416304

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

10.5$


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I had this exact watch around 1990, although I think mine had a plastic strap. Back in those days I had just one working watch at a time. I think I used this one until its battery died - which was several years after I got it - and then used something else. I wish I still had it, and/or the metal-cased digital Casio I had before it.



Pym said:


> Casio bought in 1982 - still running!
> 
> View attachment 2805162
> View attachment 2805170


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

My SANDA 293 watch arrived today, as ordered through Ebay. I ordered the female version as I wanted a smaller sized watch. It is very nearly the same size my Casio DW5600. The bezel is slightly larger on the DW5600 and the lcd window a mite larger. Otherwise nearly the same in size. The SANDA is thinner and lighter. They have been keeping pace, will see how long that lasts. Cost was $6.19 USD delivered.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The legendary Skmei 1134 is only $4.74 (AUD$6.22) delivered on eBay. That's crazy.
The blue, orange & black are negative displays. I have the blue and wear it all the time.


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

$5 quintel from a resale shop. Wasup 1983?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Redback said:


> The legendary Skmei 1134 is only $4.74 (AUD$6.22) delivered on eBay. That's crazy.
> The blue, orange & black are negative displays. I have the blue and wear it all the time.
> 
> View attachment 9675666


The orange looks fun. Ordered, thanks.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This Curren is great. It feels and looks like way more than the low price.



But this one is terrible. It feels and looks cheap. The crown doesn't go all the way. It arrived not working.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1065 (Casio AQ-S800W-1B2V copy) full review, $10.50.


I prefer the Skmei 1057 (Casio AQ-S810W copy) I found it on eBay for $7.53 (AUD$9.88) delivered. Funnily enough this has a seconds hand unlike the real thing! Maybe you can do a review on this one next. It seems never ending all the different Skmei models!!









It should be noted that for only another $28.50 you can pick the real thing up on eBay, lol.
Casio Tough Solar AQ-S810W $36.03 delivered.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

I picked up this Timex watch at a second-hand resale store. Dark blue face with silver arabic numbers and silver hands. LCD window which rotates between day/date/ second time zone, and a stopwatch. Alarm and of course a indigo light. The bezel doesnt rotate and it had a nice brown leather strap. Just needed a new battery and it was good to go. $4.10


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

A Timex Easy Reader watch bought from the same resale store. Black leather strap. The previous owner had written his name on the inside of the strap. Again it was $4.10


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

10$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

9$


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

pandahill said:


> Nice let us know quality and pics when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch arrived.
For the price the quality is excellent, the bezel does not rotate but no one is going to be swimming with one of these. The hands have some lume but none on the dial. The dial looks nice and clean but with the photos did notice some dust specks inside but still can't see them when looking at the watch normally. The strap is very nice, like ultra fine suede, matt but smooth. Only bad thing is that the good buckle is slightly too wide for the strap width but I ordered another one elsewhere for 99p.
Overall maybe the best ultra-cheap ever?

































Ps, I forgot to say: it also came with a spare battery.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

19-22$ on ali


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

5 bux plus shipping 









Here's a shoot of watch with scratches as I received it. And after 3M headlight restoral process.



 
WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Watches2U has the Casio W-214HC-1AVEF for US$16.45 delivered. The white model is the same price.
You need to apply the code - *W5M* There is a post on Ozbargain about it.









Just beware Amazon reviews say the resin band is glossy.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I had that Casio! Great for the money but the strap broke within a year I think 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

Rosra NG43
Snagged it @ auction for AUD$3.63
You can 'buy it now' for AUD$5.62


----------



## Donrafaeli (Jul 12, 2016)

Snagged this from ebay from an indian seller for 12$ with shipping.

He has lots of stuff like this with not a lot of bids, maybe it's nothing special, but i instantly took a liking to it.

I don't know much about Benrus watches (except that this is a 70's model, after their golden age) to tell if it's all original or if it's a frankenwatch, but it looks good to me and that's all that matters 

Came with the "leather" strap above the watch in the picture, I instantly switched it with a strap from my casio a158w (another classic sub-20$ choice) and it fits nicely!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

$12.62 from ebay. I'll be changing the horrendous glass as soon as I receive it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

samshy said:


> I'll be changing the horrendous glass as soon as I receive it.


Try the cheap way - Bon Ami (not Ajax or Comet) on a wet wash cloth, followed by a buff on a dry towel. Can't hurt anything and you may be able to remove all the scratches.



cayabo said:


> Scratch removal on an older quartz acrylic Easy Reader.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Today i bought a Casio MTP-3036 .Is it an Homage to a Patek Phillipe Nautilus?You decide.I thought my MTP-3050 was(blue dial casio) but now I am confused.:-s Both watches






were bought on sale the 3036(black CASIO) was 8 bucks and the 3050 was 20 dollars (plus tax of course)In the last few days i have read accounts(in the dive watches forum) of very cheap casio digitals being taken to and beyond their rated depths by dive enthusiasts with no Illl affects.One was unaltered and was taken to its rated 30 meter depth for over an hour on several occasions.The other an F91W was filled with extra virgin olive oil and taken to 51.5 meters depth(21.5 meters beyond its rating)again it did just fine. I would class the MTP 3050 and 3036 as sport watches just as the Patek Phillipe is classsified .Though they cost the merest fraction of what the PP does CASIO depth ratings are realistic and i would trust either sport watch for swimming or use to its rated depth if I knew what the heck I was doing otherwise.Even 50 meters is a long way down if you don,t .Both have some styling cues in common with the Nautilus though neither is a direct absolutely faithful homage.I would call both reminiscent.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Try the cheap way - Bon Ami (not Ajax or Comet) on a wet wash cloth, followed by a buff on a dry towel. Can't hurt anything and you may be able to remove all the scratches.


Thanks for the tip:-! Will try!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

samshy said:


> Thanks for the tip:-! Will try!


3M headlight restoral also worked very well for me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

samshy said:


> Thanks for the tip:-! Will try!


Get the wash cloth damp enough that it "sticks" to the counter top, then put on enough Bon Ami that it becomes kind of smooth and white.
Fold the wash cloth over a couple times so you have 3-5 layers of cloth - this will help you get a nice even finish on the compound curves of the crystal.
It will work quicker than you think.

When it looks like you've gotten rid of the scratches, wipe the watch clean.
Then lay out a dry dish towel that is at least 2 feet long, once again folding it multiple times. Hold the watch firmly and go back and forth very quickly until the watch crystal gets warm.

Get before and after pics.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

$17.97 at JC Penny on clearence w/coupon!


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Needed a cheap watch for DIY projects around the house. Found this for $19.99 on clearance at Walmart. Quite a good looking watch that seems to be able to take a lickin'.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

2nd entry: Vintage Timex (manual wind) for $5 at the local antique store.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

I bought this Infantry IN-103 from the Infantry store in Ebay forse less than €8 shipping included.
I'm really curious to check its quality when it arrives.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

There is a new Kevin, £2.59, with the amount of watches i've got it's a 'can I resist it?' situation.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> There is a new Kevin, £2.59, with the amount of watches i've got it's a 'can I resist it?' situation.


Nice looking watch but I can't get past the name. My wife has a brother-in-law called Kevin and he's a complete twit. If he saw me wearing a watch with his name on it, I'd never hear the last of it! :roll:


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

nice
where from ???



itsmemuffins said:


> for some $7 I thought I'd take a punt. Was pleasantly surprised. It ticks loudly, like a quartz equivalent of the Unitas 6497.
> 
> The case is flawless and alloy, I thought it would have been resin but no. I was surprise to find lume at all even more so vintage coloured lume on the dial, weak but still lumed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Nice looking watch but I can't get past the name. My wife has a brother-in-law called Kevin and he's a complete twit. If he saw me wearing a watch with his name on it, I'd never hear the last of it! :roll:


Maybe you should get "The Horse" instead, these are $3.59 on Ali-Xpress.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Both around 12$


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Both around 12$


+54 secs per day! Straight to the bin...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Casio Forester FT500WVB-1BV for $15.00 + $5.74 shipping on Amazon. Not bad for a 100m water resistant watch from a reputable brand.
The price dropped from $19.95 on Nov 1 according to Camel.









Although the better looking Casio MRW200H range can be had for $16.78 delivered on eBay.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

My Casio Forrester....green with a cream colored dial. This is what I might imagine a real forrester would wear.
Light and comfortable to wear.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

$18.77 delivered from PA via eBay. 1978 Seiko 7546 4-jewel quartz. Love this movement, and this funky TV case is growing on me!
WRUW_2016-11-05 by clair_davis, on Flickr


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

$3 each so I bought 2:



$20



$6 watch on a $2 strap:



$8



$7



$11



$8



$5



$17


----------



## DevK (Oct 18, 2016)

About 20-25 can't remember


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE! *

*Megir 2011* for *$12.21* w/free shipping from Gearbest


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE! *
> 
> *Megir 2011* for *$12.21* w/free shipping from Gearbest
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I thought about having a watch with big orange rubber strap for weeks now, I just ordered this for £2.15 including postage.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex Heritage Plaid TW2P69600. $0.99 plus $2.64 shipping. Sold as gently used. It still has the sticker on the back.

Indiglo would work for a split second when the crown was pressed, and it was losing a great deal of time in a very short period.

Popped in a fresh CR2016 and it's been perfect since.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ I like the plaid strap, too.

Here's my less-than-twenty contribution. It was found amongst my wife's grandfather's stuff. But you can get them on eBay for less than $20.










And an artsy/edited shot.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> ^ I like the plaid strap, too.


That was one of the main things that sold me on it.

The "gold" signed buckle is a nice touch as well.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

$17
The chrono has something I have never seen - when you reset it, the hands wind all the way back down to zero. So when I let it run for 10 minutes, it took 20 seconds to rewind, with the seconds hand going backward for 10 rotations.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

It's about 19 pounds not 19dollars. After Brexit its abit more dollars than when I bought it 2 years about but I'd say still affordable










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The value of 19 GBP in USD has fallen sharply since the result of the Brexit referendum...which is making my ultra-affordables slightly less ultra affordable than they were. After Brexit...we don't yet know.



Mathy said:


> It's about 19 pounds not 19dollars. After Brexit its abit more dollars than when I bought it 2 years about but I'd say still affordable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

Got this one for 8 dollars.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

A few threads back I was advised by *cayabo* and *wolfsatz* on how to restore the glass on my vintage timex. Before trying, I figured why not use a sandpaper and toothpaste (all available at home). Here is my restored Timex after some sanding and rubbing.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice work.
Band style & shape complement the case well.
Looks like it has another 42 years left in it.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered the blue version of the Sinobi homages of Oris divers, £18.98 including postage. In real life photos they look better than these computer graphic ads as well.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

For something quite large and a bit outlandish, with working subdials, Gearbest have this at *$16.79* inc free shipping: MEGIR 2002 Male Quartz Watch-16.79 Online Shopping| GearBest.com.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

His and hers 20€ or less version with 2 Reginalds. Changed the sub to rubber and the explorer to mesh. Today the sub survived the pool and a hot bath, let's see if the explorer survives her verdict:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Flash Sale - 11.11 Singles Day*

Gearbest has this OCHSTIN quartz chronograph for *$13.82* on a Flash Sale


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You really did an extraordinary job with that crystal! Did you also do the case?



samshy said:


> A few threads back I was advised by *cayabo* and *wolfsatz* on how to restore the glass on my vintage timex. Before trying, I figured why not use a sandpaper and toothpaste (all available at home). Here is my restored Timex after some sanding and rubbing.
> View attachment 9891818
> 
> View attachment 9891834
> ...


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> You really did an extraordinary job with that crystal! Did you also do the case?


Thank you. Only the crystal. Don't know why but the restored crystal has improved the looks of the case.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, I thought it also looked better after the work!



samshy said:


> Thank you. Only the crystal. Don't know why but the restored crystal has improved the looks of the case.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Another chunky Megir chrono which looks great at current sale price of *$13.72 *shipped: MEGIR M2015 Men Quartz Watch-46.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com (They are also doing this one with black dial at the same price).


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Unfortunately they seem to have finished the deal on that one at about the time I decided I might get one, and it's now *$46.99*!

However they are still offering it with a black dial at *$13.72 *MEGIR M2015 Men Quartz Watch-21.17 Online Shopping| GearBest.com.



Mike_1 said:


> Another chunky Megir chrono which looks great at current sale price of *$13.72 *shipped: MEGIR M2015 Men Quartz Watch-46.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com (They are also doing this one with black dial at the same price).


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~19-22$


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Talk about your cheep watches?
Walmart's cheep G Shock knock off. The Ozark Trails
Sorry no pics yet. Spot on time for 6 or 8 months.
Then a huge knock off trainwreck. Planned obsolescence?
Probably. Price? TT&L $10.88

X traindriver Art


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for another excellent video review. I particularly enjoy your care with atmospheric and interesting locations and music, as well as your attention to detail.



Gedmis said:


> ~19-22$


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, and I meant to say what a shame it was that the autowinding seems to work so badly. Do you think it is due to excess friction on the rotor bearing, or some design error?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Flash Sale - Megir 2002 $14.99 (Free Shipping to US)*


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Casio Tough Solar STL-S100H-2A2VCF $18.97 at Amazon. 100m water resistant.
5 daily alarms, world time, 31 time zones, stopwatch with 120-record memory, and full auto-calendar.
This ships to Australia.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

I bought this timex preowned for ten dollars plus shipping.


























Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

thanks, Mike 


Mike_1 said:


> Thanks for another excellent video review. I particularly enjoy your care with atmospheric and interesting locations and music, as well as your attention to detail.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Oh, and I meant to say what a shame it was that the autowinding seems to work so badly. Do you think it is due to excess friction on the rotor bearing, or some design error?


Difficult to say, I think this is quality problem of this particular unit. I had Jaragar and autowinding worked well.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Where did you find the Reginald Explorer? I've never seen one listed anywhere (not for lack of looking). (And if they would just make a 39-40mm version!) Thanks


cuica said:


> His and hers 20€ or less version with 2 Reginalds. Changed the sub to rubber and the explorer to mesh. Today the sub survived the pool and a hot bath, let's see if the explorer survives her verdict:


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Both bought on ali express.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Redback said:


> Casio Tough Solar STL-S100H-2A2VCF $18.97 at Amazon. 100m water resistant.
> 5 daily alarms, world time, 31 time zones, stopwatch with 120-record memory, and full auto-calendar.
> 
> View attachment 9925434


Still the same price. I have the black w orange accent colors. Superb watch.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I just took a chance on this thing from eBay for $15. It was listed as NOS.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It looks ridiculous, is far too big for me, and has a silly non-rotating bezel which makes it look even bigger.

However, for some reason, I like it...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> It looks ridiculous, is far too big for me, and has a silly non-rotating bezel which makes it look even bigger.
> 
> However, for some reason, I like it...


Nice photo, any details on it please? Model number, price & where you bought it would be great, thanks.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks 

This is the Naviforce NF9040, which, as the listing I'm about to share points out, is a "Men's Luxury Date Quartz Analog Sport Wristwatch".

It is available here NAVIFORCE NF9040 Men&apos;s Luxury Date Quartz Analog Sport Wristwatch Gifts F7 | eBay at what seems a very low price of 6.34 GBP, although that price is only for the red one; if you want it in any of the other three colours, it'll cost you dearly!

Seriously, it is actually a damn good watch if you can take its bulk and eccentric use of colour. Of all the quartz watches I've paid under about £10 for, I think Naviforces seem the best (although I will know more after a year or two!). They always use good movements, the cases have proper screw-in backs and clear glass, and everything is just quite well done. I have more on the way...they will be useful to replace the even cheaper watches I gave away whose owners report that they no longer work!



Redback said:


> Nice photo, any details on it please? Model number, price & where you bought it would be great, thanks.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is the Naviforce NF9040, which, as the listing I'm about to share points out, is a "Men's Luxury Date Quartz Analog Sport Wristwatch".
> 
> ...


Just ordered one of the red ones. 6.34 Euros shipped to USA. Should be about $ 8.20 or so USD.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> It looks ridiculous, is far too big for me, and has a silly non-rotating bezel which makes it look even bigger.
> 
> However, for some reason, I like it...


Can you please tell me the case diameter excluding the crown?


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

That is a sharp watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Redback said:


> Casio Tough Solar STL-S100H-2A2VCF $18.97 at Amazon. 100m water resistant.
> 5 daily alarms, world time, 31 time zones, stopwatch with 120-record memory, and full auto-calendar.
> This ships to Australia.
> 
> View attachment 9925434


Mine says hello.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's 45mm edge to edge of the bezel and definitely doesn't wear any smaller, in my view. It is also a few millimeters thicker than my other Naviforces.

While on the subject, my outright favourite Naviforce so far is this one: Naviforce NF9038M Male Quartz Watch-13.04 Online Shopping| GearBest.com which, for a few dollars more, has a slightly more grown-up look and a perfectly decent bracelet. It also wears smaller for me by more than its 1mm less of diameter would suggest, even if technically it too is probably too large for me.











kostependrhs said:


> Can you please tell me the case diameter excluding the crown?


----------



## monster623az (Feb 14, 2006)

Saw a couple of $13 christmas special watches at Wallys today, one came with 5 nato style straps including one leather, and another had 3 leathers that looked ok. Theyll probably fall apart quickly but what the hell ima get one or both when I go back. The dials had no name so thats a big + as well.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

monster623az said:


> Saw a couple of $13 christmas special watches at Wallys today, one came with 5 nato style straps including one leather, and another had 3 leathers that looked ok. Theyll probably fall apart quickly but what the hell ima get one or both when I go back. The dials had no name so thats a big + as well.


Pictures, when you have them, please!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> While on the subject, my outright favourite Naviforce so far is this one: Naviforce NF9038M Male Quartz Watch-13.04 Online Shopping| GearBest.com which, for a few dollars more, has a slightly more grown-up look and a perfectly decent bracelet. It also wears smaller for me by more than its 1mm less of diameter would suggest, even if technically it too is probably too large for me.


I've probably mentioned this one before but I have the silver dial version of the 9038 and it's probably my favourite Naviforce too (so far!).








I like the way the dial subtly changes colour as it reflects colours around it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good choice! I'll be interested to know what you think of it when you have it.



pl39g said:


> Just ordered one of the red ones. 6.34 Euros shipped to USA. Should be about $ 8.20 or so USD.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice photos! Mine might be slightly more legible (or so I thought when I chose it), but yours is definitely prettier!



Lancman said:


> I've probably mentioned this one before but I have the silver dial version of the 9038 and it's probably my favourite Naviforce too (so far!).
> View attachment 9995082
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I rather like the looks of the black dial with Goldtone markers.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

monster623az said:


> Saw a couple of $13 christmas special watches at Wallys today, one came with 5 nato style straps including one leather, and another had 3 leathers that looked ok. Theyll probably fall apart quickly but what the hell ima get one or both when I go back. The dials had no name so thats a big + as well.


NO,00000!seriously if easy readers are on sale or Casio tough solars(last i saw locally 2o bucks only) they will last longer.I think Banggood has decent Natos for about 3 bucks each.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This one looks okay for a Fleiger B style.I have a fleiger A (It's big made of alloy and very easy to read see below)style posted on big watches thread.-V6 V0231 Super Speed Sport Black Big Dial Men Quartz Wrist Watch - US$5.99-






-If you want to try a butterfly clasp here you go-http://www.banggood.com/Stainless-S...and-Buckle-Clasp-p-986444.html?rmmds=category


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> Nice photos! Mine might be slightly more legible (or so I thought when I chose it), but yours is definitely prettier!


Good looking watch. .What does alloy case mean in the specs?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

pl39g said:


> Good looking watch. .What does alloy case mean in the specs?


Usually plated or coated brass.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good question. I can't answer it meaningfully and haven't had the watch in question long enough to see whether wear might reveal brass or something else underneath a coating. I can say that it isn't particularly light.

I did notice that the caseback claims "stainless steel bezel". I have no idea how feasible it is to believe that the manufacturer has used some stainless steel on the part of the case most likely to get rubbed, but I suppose it's possible!



pl39g said:


> Good looking watch. .What does alloy case mean in the specs?


----------



## pepb_ (Nov 25, 2016)

Got it from the bay for $8.50 shipped, It's called night vision tactical on the listing or IN-103 series if I'm not mistaken. Just love the band, a great quality zulu, the watch itself is just OK quality just like any Infantry co, with black matte and unidirectional rotating bezel.








Also from the bay, only 4.29GBP shipped, the watch brand called Longbo, and I was the only bidder that time. Decent quality watch synthetic leather band with blue face, great for dress watch, just like any SKMEI for this price range if I recall. With more popularity on its name, might be $10 or $15 going to be the real price. I also get some other Longbo as a lone bidder, might be 5 of them, and some I have sold to friends... 








Shark Army MK46, I got it when it was still $11.99 buy it now. It's a good watch, with sandblasted texture just like any army/tactical watch, but the bezel surprised me, it's not rotate-able!! The band is made of silicon, so it's just like silicon, soft like any silicon in the fashion/cosmetic industry... haha

This thread give me an itch to write more, I have a bunch of under $20 watches waiting in the drawer. :think:


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

pepb_ said:


> View attachment 10019802
> 
> Got it from the bay for $8.50 shipped, It's called night vision tactical on the listing or IN-103 series if I'm not mistaken. Just love the band, a great quality zulu, the watch itself is just OK quality just like any Infantry co, with black matte and unidirectional rotating bezel.


I've had my eye on one of those, found them for £5 on eBay and thought that bezel was just crying out for a lume job. Good to hear that the bezels rotate, it was not mentioned anywhere so I assumed they were fixed. :-!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the ebay UK link. Three different dial styles, all white on black, and Hattori movement. I like the look of these but have to add my almost perennial wish that they were a little smaller (than 44mm). Still, if I have a lax moment, I might get one...Is the bezel plastic or metal?



Lancman said:


> I've had my eye on one of those, found them for £5 on eBay and thought that bezel was just crying out for a lume job. Good to hear that the bezels rotate, it was not mentioned anywhere so I assumed they were fixed. :-!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Mickeys were each $14.88 at Walmart. I am very pleased with the darker one!

The white dial with texture was $12.88


----------



## pepb_ (Nov 25, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I've had my eye on one of those, found them for £5 on eBay and thought that bezel was just crying out for a lume job. Good to hear that the bezels rotate, it was not mentioned anywhere so I assumed they were fixed. :-!


Yeah, it's just plain, a lume would make it visible in the dark, and of course would make it look more expensive than the actual price. Thanks for the link, so the normal price is just about 1 dollar cheaper than mine now, what a surprise :roll:








A Naviforce from eBay, I got it for around $5 or $6. Has date & day, thin glass, thin case, I feel it when I knocked my finger on it. The band says "Genuine Leather", but I don't think so. Naviforce 9061, for your research purpose, if you are curious


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> I just took a chance on this thing from eBay for $15. It was listed as NOS.


This eBay special showed-up.

The dial and movement flop around inside the case. That was not disclosed in the sales post. I popped it open and it's missing the movement ring/spacer/holder. I was able to ID the movement as a Miyota 2035 and ordered some spacers from Esslinger.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

pepb_;35856890[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 10019834[/ATTACH]
> Shark Army MK46, I got it when it was still $11.99 buy it now.


SHARKNADO ARMY!









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Kidding aside, not bad for a $20 SKX.










-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## pepb_ (Nov 25, 2016)

KUHLE JAZZ AKU0005 S/S


jetcash said:


> Kidding aside, not bad for a $20 SKX.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Forgot to mention it, yeah it's a poor man's SKX!! :-d















Also from eBay, $8.99 for the watch and $13 for the shipping, I was the only bidder and I dunno why I bid it, might be it's because I love the tank style watches, I don't have any other rectangular watches in the collections so far, the last time I had this kind of watch was about 12 years ago when I was still on junior high school. I think it's still counted as under $20 or to be precise $21.99. 
It came with a 18mm black genuine leather band, but now I replace it with a $1 deep blue nato also from eBay. They name it on the listing as NOS KUHLE JAZZ AKU0005 S/S, and it's strange I could not find any other watches under Kuhle brand, or I just haven't search the web deep enough. It has a thick glass, thick case, I just can feel it, especially when I could not hear the second hand ticking as the sign if it's really thick. It has lume on it's minute and hour-hand, but lame, couldn't last long, just a couple of minutes and it went dark.
Does anyone here know about this Kuhle brand?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Lancman said:


> I've had my eye on one of those, found them for £5 on eBay and thought that bezel was just crying out for a lume job. Good to hear that the bezels rotate, it was not mentioned anywhere so I assumed they were fixed. :-!


I tried to buy this one earlier in the year. The 3,6,9 dial from two different sellers and it never arrived. Was around $15 at the time. I wonder if I try again will it be third times a charm?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My JINNAER is a worried it is not KUHLE enough.I'll see if I can persuade it to come out .






HI!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just a very quick heads-up for UK members who browse this thread. Argos have a Black Friday reduction of 15% on all watches which are already being sold at less than their regular catalogue price. I believe the reduction continues until the end of the month (ie for the next three days).

Argos have extremely good prices on quite a few watches in this price range, including the Lorus military-style full Lumibrite watch (now £17 after discount)








The chunky, squarey silver finish Casio digital with world time zones (same price):










and also this rather sweet Lorus which I have to admit to picking up myself, again at the same price of £17:


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I think this deal is for Australian's only as I saw it on Ozbargain so let me know if it works for others. 
Gearbest has the Skmei 1134 for _$4.25_ (Approx AU_$5.68_) Delivered*. *Follow the instructions on Ozbargain to apply the different codes for what
colour you want. *Edit : 02/12/16 - Expired.*









Also found a Skmei 1229 for $4.99 delivered on Ali-xpress. Comes in Blue, Black, Red or Yellow. 
These look like they are all positive displays. No links allowed to Ali-Xpress, but you can follow the link here on Ozbargain.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

That is the same dial layout and hands as My SEWOR which is a Relax Daytona homage.The sewor has a rotating bezel but the mechanism is probably just the same.It was on sale so it was 10 bucks.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> The orange looks fun. Ordered, thanks.


Update:

I purchased the orange variant and opted for the faster shipping at additional cost.

The watch never came in, and after trying to contact the seller, I got a very reluctant response, and then no further response when pushing the issue. I was issued a full refund however, but not until I had eBay step in on my behalf.

I still haven't seen the watch. China Post tracking shows it departed, but it must have gotten lost once it reached the US.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi.

I wasn't able to see which watch you ordered, but anyway just thought I'd share that I've had some pretty odd things happen with my Chinese watch purchases. Sometimes nothing ever arrives at all, but I have once had something turn up after about three months. It looked from the envelope as though it had had a trip around Turkey on its way to me in the UK, although quite why, I was unable to work out. Most things have arrived after about a month, as a rule of thumb. I quite like it when they take so long that I've almost forgotten about them when they make it here!


matlobi said:


> Update:
> 
> I purchased the orange variant and opted for the faster shipping at additional cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

My Black Friday haul was a trio of Timex bargains, so I am renewing my love affair with Indiglo. b-)

First up - an all-plastic Expedition (T49831) for £10. I can't get my head round how they got a black face to light up. Hands and face have lume as well. Very light and comfortable to wear.
Only real downside is the non-rotating bezel. Not that I ever really use a rotating bezel for anything. :roll:






















Next - a classic Weekender for £15. It came on a nylon Nato strap but I prefer leather, so I swapped it out. Classic understated good looks but VERY LOUD!!















The third one was an IQ Flyback Chronograph which is mighty impressive, but that was a whopping £28 so I daren't show it here - against the rules eh? ;-)


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

View attachment DSC_0027.jpg
Infantry IN-103-C, got it for a bargain of 5$ incl. shipping to the netherlands from ebay, I think still available <15$ with some good searching. Very suprised by the quality considering the price, nice presentation, the hardware on the zulu 'bond' nato feels cheap but hey, for the price.. can't complain. Pretty nice military looks, big 45mm pvd case, very light. Now a wristshot!
View attachment DSC_0032.jpg


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Do tell us where you got them from .


Lancman said:


> My Black Friday haul was a trio of Timex bargains, so I am renewing my love affair with Indiglo. b-)
> 
> First up - an all-plastic Expedition (T49831) for £10. I can't get my head round how they got a black face to light up. Hands and face have lume as well. Very light and comfortable to wear.
> Only real downside is the non-rotating bezel. Not that I ever really use a rotating bezel for anything. :roll:
> ...


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Lancman said:


> My Black Friday haul was a trio of Timex bargains, so I am renewing my love affair with Indiglo. b-)
> 
> First up - an all-plastic Expedition (T49831) for £10. I can't get my head round how they got a black face to light up. Hands and face have lume as well. Very light and comfortable to wear.
> Only real downside is the non-rotating bezel. Not that I ever really use a rotating bezel for
> ...


Oh, go on! For educational purposes only, it might be nice to see, what another 8 bucks might buy you. ;-)


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Sagehomme said:


> View attachment 10051970
> Infantry IN-103-C, got it for a bargain of 5$ incl. shipping to the netherlands from ebay, I think still available <15$ with some good searching. Very suprised by the quality considering the price, nice presentation, the hardware on the zulu 'bond' nato feels cheap but hey, for the price.. can't complain. Pretty nice military looks, big 45mm pvd case, very light. Now a wristshot!
> View attachment 10051994


That is a nice bargain - For the price, I have liked each infantry watch I bought


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Do tell us where you got them from .


They were from USC (part of Sports Direct).
They had a bunch of Timex watches heavily discounted already, then they did an extra 20% for BF. Still a few Weekenders left but the 20% deal has finished.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> Oh, go on! For educational purposes only, it might be nice to see, what another 8 bucks might buy you. ;-)


Well.....I don't know....:think:
Oh all right then....if you insist.....

It was the T2N932 Flyback Chrono. which is normally £80 - £100 here so I couldn't pass it up at £28. When I first saw it I dismissed it because of the very busy face. Now that I have been using it in person I can appreciate the benefits of the design. The chrono sub-dials in particular are much easier to read than conventional analogue sub-dials, which I find too small to be of much use. It also has two large seconds hands, a normal 'ticking' one and a sweeping one for the chrono. The top left sub-dial is multi purpose - it displays the hours in chrono mode but otherwise can display the local time in 24h format or a second time zone. Build quality is great. I was expecting it to be huge but it's a very manageable 43mm. My only gripe is I wish they had gone with black main hands instead of silver, as they can be difficult to see in low light. That may be a possible mod for the future.









The Indiglo looks great though...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Gedmis said:


>


I hope it's not contagious. I'd hate to catch a case of Kronens Disease.


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> That is a nice bargain - For the price, I have liked each infantry watch I bought


Agreed, as long as you get the 'simple' models from infantry/shark army/shark watch (not much complications) they're very nice watches for the price!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> This eBay special showed-up.
> 
> The dial and movement flop around inside the case. That was not disclosed in the sales post. I popped it open and it's missing the movement ring/spacer/holder. I was able to ID the movement as a Miyota 2035 and ordered some spacers from Esslinger.


The movement spacer from Essingler showed up today. Super fast shipping - it helps that they are only a few cities over from me.

Test fit.










Traced the dial.



















And this is where is went completely south. It cracked pretty much in half when I was cutting it.

But this is where I channeled my inner-tinkerer that was passed down to me from my Polish grandfather. I used a rubber washer. It doesn't look good, but it works perfectly. And G-Shocks ain't got nothing on this Absorption Shock System (ASS) - trademark and patent pending.










And here it is on my wrist.










It even has a little bit of lume to boot.










I honestly liked it more in the pictures than on my wrist. If it floats to the back of my watch drawer, I'll probably do a giveaway on it or trade it for a strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> ... this Absorption Shock System.


I like it.

There's a lot of intelligence in this design, shouldn't it be a SMART Absorption Shock System?


----------



## ajkastenas (Nov 29, 2016)

Greetings,

Besseron 40mm Stainless Case Japan mvmt Bauhaus watch (Daniel Wellington Homage)
via .........s I paid aprox 18usd. Reiceived November 2016. Free delivery to Norway.









The movement is not the best, but so far it keeps going. The quality is pretty high for price. I am a bit unhappy about a tiny almost invisible grain of sand/dirt under the dial, but it is almost impossible
to see. Make me wonder about the true price of Daniel Wellington Watches.

Overall I am happy, especially about the stainless steel case.

AJ


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Update:
> 
> I purchased the orange variant and opted for the faster shipping at additional cost.
> 
> ...


Update 2:

As seems to be my habit, I spoke to soon. The watch showed up in my mailbox today.

Pretty decent quality for the price. It's my first Skmei, and if the quality of this one is any indication I may have to order others.

I do feel a twinge of remorse over having eBay step in. I now feel like I should contact the seller and offer to reimburse them.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

matlobi said:


> Update 2:
> 
> As seems to be my habit, I spoke to soon. The watch showed up in my mailbox today.
> 
> ...


That would be a nice thing to do. I believe many of these sellers operate on very slim margins, so every little would probably help.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The 47mm NAVIFORCE NF9028 is $8.47 delivered on eBay in 4 styles/colours.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The same seller has some other good deals like the Skmei 1068 for $5.27 delivered, the cheapest I have seen it. This watch was discussed in the Ali-Xpress thread where it was coined the sleeper watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice video review on the Skmei 1180 Gedmis. The cheapest I can find it is $13.22 delivered at dx.com.

What do you do with all these watches after you review them?


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have the watch with me but the best $11 *new* watch that I know of is an analog-digital sold at Walmart. It's in a very nice hefty base metal case with a very thick crystal. The case is 30M WR and the analog movement is decent quality, like a Timex. It's probably made by Armitron. They also sell it at department stores with slight variations for around $30, but basically the same watch. It comes on a decent 1970's style leather strap that is wider near the middle and cradles the watch on top of the leather.

A thick crystal and a minimal WR are the things I would like any watch to at least have, which are the main reasons I love this $11 watch. I think even some of the Timex crystals are too thin for my preference.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

ShockMister said:


> I don't have the watch with me but the best $11 *new* watch that I know of is an analog-digital sold at Walmart. It's in a very nice hefty base metal case with a very thick crystal. The case is 30M WR and the analog movement is decent quality, like a Timex. It's probably made by Armitron. They also sell it at department stores with slight variations for around $30, but basically the same watch. It comes on a decent 1970's style leather strap that is wider near the middle and cradles the watch on top of the leather.
> 
> A thick crystal and a minimal WR are the things I would like any watch to at least have, which are the main reasons I love this $11 watch. I think even some of the Timex crystals are too thin for my preference.


Here is the watch I described above. (Compare it to the plain one next to it which cost $30 but had a very cheap movement and no water resistance.)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Look on the back look for FMD.If you see that, it was made by or for FOSSIL.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

For about 12 bucks thats a great module.I would not expect it to conect with bluetooth for that price.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My 35 mm no date TIMEX easy reader 20 bucks plus tax.Sorry my phone does not have a camera.I borrowed a photo from the TIMEX website.-






- I hope they like free advertising.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I know it's a little mean to say so, but it's really, really hard to get any idea about the watches from those photos.

It looks as though the camera or phone you used was unable to focus close enough. You would probably get a slightly better result by focusing only as close as the focus remains sharp, and then cropping the image afterwards. The bottom two images (they may be the same image) are both displaying upside-down, too.



ShockMister said:


> Here is the watch I described above. (Compare it to the plain one next to it which cost $30 but had a very cheap movement and no water resistance.)
> View attachment 10094602


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> I know it's a little mean to say so, but it's really, really hard to get any idea about the watches from those photos.
> 
> It looks as though the camera or phone you used was unable to focus close enough. You would probably get a slightly better result by focusing only as close as the focus remains sharp, and then cropping the image afterwards. The bottom two images (they may be the same image) are both displaying upside-down, too.


I tried to delete the two bottom images after editing. But they stay attached for some reason.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a similar watch made by Bum Equipment. I bought it at Walmart around 2005 for around $15. It's about the same size, 38mm diameter and 20mm lug. This was on a nylon 1970's style wide cradling strap. It looked great when I first saw. A guy I worked with had one and I was lucky to find it when I did. I thought it was a MUCH more expensive watch by the appearance. It is also very solidly constructed. It seems heavier than the other (base metal) watch, even though this case seems to be plastic.

Tried to change the battery but no luck. The new battery wouldn't work for some reason, or the watch wouldn't work. A shame because it's kind of a cool looking watch. I never even wore it once so I was "bummed" when the battery went out after a couple of years.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

I just noticed that both of these watches have luminated hands.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

$10.88 at Wallyworld








$7.00 at Wallyworld








$10.88 at Wallyworld

I sorta wish the first and third on had date.
And the blue one was darker blue.
But what do you expect for lunch money?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I might be borrowing your rubber washer idea for my own, particularly after seeing how you got on with the "proper" movement spacer!



brandon\ said:


> The movement spacer from Essingler showed up today. Super fast shipping - it helps that they are only a few cities over from me.
> 
> Test fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

I saw these 1$ watches and i think i ll try them because of the airplane! 
(more garbage items to throw away...:roll: )


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Poor Old Dave said:


> $10.88 at Wallyworld
> 
> View attachment 10101978
> 
> ...


I like the blue one, and actually would like to see even lighter blue watches. Like sky blue.

What I like about this is actually the fake subdial. I like the idea of a less complicated watch retaining a similar appearance.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

GearBest have a new promotion with some good deals Watches & Jewelry Special Promotion - GearBest.com including this "improbably inexpensive" military style watch Military Style Men Quartz Watch-3.34 Online Shopping| GearBest.com at $3.34 in a choice of five colours.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Update 2:
> 
> As seems to be my habit, I spoke to soon. The watch showed up in my mailbox today.
> 
> ...


Update 3:

I contacted the seller and informed them that I wanted to make it right, and pay for the item I received, that it wouldn't sit right with me unless I did.

Their response was to thank me, and to ask me to buy something else from their store, and if they did, they would include a small gift. How generous!

This is what I bought, and the waiting game begins again.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You did the right thing. The watch you ordered this time looks very much like another near-clone of the design first seen here as an Eyki Overfly, then briefly as a Skone. If yours has lumed numerals, that looks like an advance on the previous two generations!


matlobi said:


> Update 3:
> 
> I contacted the seller and informed them that I wanted to make it right, and pay for the item I received, that it wouldn't sit right with me unless I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If I were still able to order online I'd be dangerous/in trouble.
Some Naviforce watches on Amazon are speaking to me...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Dang double post!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> You did the right thing. The watch you ordered this time looks very much like another near-clone of the design first seen here as an Eyki Overfly, then briefly as a Skone. If yours has lumed numerals, that looks like an advance on the previous two generations!


The numerals and hands are listed as lumed. Here's an image from the listing:


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sometimes the image adding here seems buggy. When I was having problems with image display, I found switching to advanced mode usually made things work better. It might work for you, too.


ShockMister said:


> I tried to delete the two bottom images after editing. But they stay attached for some reason.
> View attachment 10101874


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That looks really nice, particularly if they have acutally used decent lume, as the making a feature of it seems to imply they might have!

I'm having a hard time determining whether yours is really a "Skone clone", but I think it is.









matlobi said:


> The numerals and hands are listed as lumed. Here's an image from the listing:
> 
> View attachment 10119458


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> Sometimes the image adding here seems buggy. When I was having problems with image display, I found switching to advanced mode usually made things work better. It might work for you, too.


Thanks. Hopefully it won't be a problem next time since I figured out that I need to rotate the image on my phone before sending it to myself. (I can't seem to save or copy the photo if I rotate it on my computer).

But I wonder if I need to invest in a digital cameral to improve my photos? I'm just using an Android phone, which I guess accounts for the low quality of my pictures.


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

Curren 8194. Less than 9 USD shipped to India. Received it in under 20 days.

After placing the order, I discovered this is a homage (if you will) to a TH model that retails for about 130 USD. I love the look nevertheless.

Dial diameter is 4.5mm and thickness is about 14mm. Makes for a superb casual beater.

Strap is canvas material with faux leather trimmings and underside. Strap is rather thick and hard to break in. Otherwise, it is decent in terms of comfort. Again, I'm new to this watch scene, so take it with a ton of salt 

Unfortunately, the hour hand is wobbly and I doubt if it will last very long. I reached out to gearbest. Let's see what they say.

Lume is pretty much non-existent. I know! But my fasttrack watch for just 2 times more the price had a decent lume.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Almost the most important consideration for equipment to photograph watches with is how close it focuses, although if you have enough megapixels, you can crop a sharp image which doesn't natively fill the frame. I haven't used a recent phone, but my impression is that only the best ones focus close enough to take good watch pics, but I could be wrong.



ShockMister said:


> Thanks. Hopefully it won't be a problem next time since I figured out that I need to rotate the image on my phone before sending it to myself. (I can't seem to save or copy the photo if I rotate it on my computer).
> 
> But I wonder if I need to invest in a digital cameral to improve my photos? I'm just using an Android phone, which I guess accounts for the low quality of my pictures.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> Almost the most important consideration for equipment to photograph watches with is how close it focuses, although if you have enough megapixels, you can crop a sharp image which doesn't natively fill the frame. I haven't used a recent phone, but my impression is that only the best ones focus close enough to take good watch pics, but I could be wrong.


The photography forum of this site shows a lot of really good photos supposedly taken with phones.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just curious: what do you mean when you say that the hour hand is wobbly?



jatergb said:


> Curren 8194. Less than 9 USD shipped to India. Received it in under 20 days.
> 
> After placing the order, I discovered this is a homage (if you will) to a TH model that retails for about 130 USD. I love the look nevertheless.
> 
> ...


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Just curious: what do you mean when you say that the hour hand is wobbly?


When I release the crown and move the case/watch sidewards, hour hand moves left or right freely. It moves for about quarter sweep of the hand on the dial at any position. Hope this makes sense. I plan to do a video showcase/review of the watch.

Also, GB has replied and after 2-3 emails back and forth, they just informed me that they will issue refund. Until then they kept asking for proof while there ticketing page doesn't allow us to upload videos.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

This just got here in the mail today. I paid $7 for the watch on eBay, $12 for the orange NATO. I haven't seen many Janatas like it so I'm guessing it's a redial, but it's a damn good one if it is.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah, OK. That does sound slightly worrying! It is good to hear that GearBest are refunding you. They were very good when I once needed a refund from them.



jatergb said:


> When I release the crown and move the case/watch sidewards, hour hand moves left or right freely. It moves for about quarter sweep of the hand on the dial at any position. Hope this makes sense. I plan to do a video showcase/review of the watch.
> 
> Also, GB has replied and after 2-3 emails back and forth, they just informed me that they will issue refund. Until then they kept asking for proof while there ticketing page doesn't allow us to upload videos.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

3.5 $


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

I sold some of them others made as gift.



Redback said:


> Nice video review on the Skmei 1180 Gedmis. The cheapest I can find it is $13.22 delivered at dx.com.
> 
> What do you do with all these watches after you review them?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

17$


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Bought for $7.50 from the bay. The seller described it as "not working but may just need batteries." Had it cleaned, installed battery and it ticks!

















Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

samshy said:


> Bought for $7.50 from the bay. The seller described it as "not working but may just need batteries." Had it cleaned, installed battery and it ticks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo, wavy!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

Not sure if it is ok to post this question in this thread. I went to a watch mechanic last evening and they seem to believe that the wobbly hour hand (when crown is pulled out) can be fixed. Do you guys think it is possible with these cheap movements?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

jatergb said:


> Not sure if it is ok to post this question in this thread. I went to a watch mechanic last evening and they seem to believe that the wobbly hour hand (when crown is pulled out) can be fixed. Do you guys think it is possible with these cheap movements?


It's worth a try if he doesnt charge you too much. He may have to re set the hands. I have had hands replaced on a watch before.


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

yes, that is what I figured and left the watch at his shop. He is going to call me with an estimate and I will decide if it is worth it or not at that point. Either way, this is India and ultimate cost should be under 3-4 USD.


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

Also, can somebody confirm if all their purchases from GB have arrived in a cardboard box? My first and last purchase so far did and I was pleasantly surprised because another purchase from AE arrived in a padded envelope and the dial window was cracked. This same mechanic fixed it for me for under 4 USD and I love it now. I will post pics, perhaps a video review this week of both the watches.

Now, I'm contemplating getting one of the dressier offerings from Skmei, Winner, Jaragar etc., Not sure which one of this is original in design and is of better quality compared to the most of these Chinese brands. Maximum budget is 30 USD. Any recommendations guys?


----------



## blr-sham (Dec 12, 2016)

HMT Watches: Sculpted In Time


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$3.99 at a local thrift store. Has an FHF 96 inside.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> $3.99 at a local thrift store. Has an FHF 96 inside.
> 
> View attachment 10177610


That is AWESOME!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest have always sent my watches in a shallow cardboard box which is inside a white, slightly shiny bubble wrap envelope. I haven't had any transit damage with them.



jatergb said:


> Also, can somebody confirm if all their purchases from GB have arrived in a cardboard box? My first and last purchase so far did and I was pleasantly surprised because another purchase from AE arrived in a padded envelope and the dial window was cracked. This same mechanic fixed it for me for under 4 USD and I love it now. I will post pics, perhaps a video review this week of both the watches.
> 
> Now, I'm contemplating getting one of the dressier offerings from Skmei, Winner, Jaragar etc., Not sure which one of this is original in design and is of better quality compared to the most of these Chinese brands. Maximum budget is 30 USD. Any recommendations guys?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I thought about having a watch with big orange rubber strap for weeks now, I just ordered this for £2.15 including postage.
> 
> View attachment 9870578


It finally arrived today, great quality, only the hands are lumed but it functions as good as any typical lume, gave it a good blast with a uv torch and could still faintly read the time about an hour later in a dark room, when the daylight had gone, going from a lit room to a dark room it had absorbed light and was easily readable. The chrono is a dummy but the buttons push in like a real one, not just a case cast in that shape. The strap is very comfortable, must be worth the price just for the strap!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

jatergb said:


> Now, I'm contemplating getting one of the dressier offerings from Skmei, Winner, Jaragar etc., Not sure which one of this is original in design and is of better quality compared to the most of these Chinese brands. Maximum budget is 30 USD. Any recommendations guys?


Check out the Ali Express thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-64.html#post36364498

I have been impressed with the quality of the Sinobi watches I have purchased form the Sinobi Official Store there - have 3 now, each costing around $25 each


----------



## mizuman (May 28, 2013)

Just picked this up. Casio SDB-500W. Unique Japan Made Casio from the late 80's or early 90's. 
It's in good nick with minimal damage. Appears to have the original band fitted, Japan on the buckle.
Not sure if I'll keep it though because it is mute, chimes not functioning. 
I've thrown it on Ebay to see if there's any interest.​ 





​


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mizuman said:


> Just picked this up. Casio SDB-500W. Unique Japan Made Casio from the late 80's or early 90's.
> It's in good nick with minimal damage. Appears to have the original band fitted, Japan on the buckle.
> Not sure if I'll keep it though because it is mute, chimes not functioning.
> I've thrown it on Ebay to see if there's any interest.​ View attachment 10193842
> ​


It's​usually a tiny little spring that sits on the piezo buzzer and touches the case back when closed. They often get lost while doing battery changes. I replace them with a cut down spring from the inside of a spring bar.​


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Das Ist GUT!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

A €15 Jaragar (automatic) on a €3 nato. It's terrible but so am I, so I guess it's a perfect match.


----------



## DevK (Oct 18, 2016)

Free! Came with a pen I bought worth like 30us


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

one more Skmei for 8$


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

*Public apology.*

Well this is embarrassing. A while back I was having a good old moan about a pair of Soki watches I have. 
One suddenly began to lose time and one suffered from sunburn.

I had already concluded that the sunburn was most likely caused by solvent fumes from the luminous paste I had used on the dial - i.e. my fault.
It now appears the the other problem was my fault as well. :roll:

I recently retrieved the offending watch from the 'naughty drawer' where it had been hiding in shame for the last few months. I started to take it apart to see if would be feasible to change the movement and noticed that the hands_ just_ touched each other at 4:20. It was not enough to stop the movement, just enough to slow it down for a second or two each hour. Turns out I had disturbed the hands whilst painting them black to improve visibility against the luminous dial. I did check them for alignment afterwards, but only at 12:00. DOH!
After adjusting the hands, the watch is once again running fine and keeping perfect time. :-!
So lesson learned and apologies to Soki.

Here it is back in action again, in a lume-off against a Momentum Torpedo. Surprisingly the Soki is slightly brighter than the Momentum to start with, but fades quickly and doesn't have the staying power to last all night.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

One of these was only $3 on [email protected] But I'm not telling which one. 
That makes it the least expensive watch in my collection.
The other one shown here is my most expensive.


----------



## Sartajsajid (Nov 24, 2016)

SynMike said:


> One of these was only $3 on [email protected] But I'm not telling which one.
> That makes it the least expensive watch in my collection.
> The other one shown here is my most expensive.


Guessing it's the seamaster 😉

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Wife got me this nice little casio i can work in, im really diggin it, i believe its prolly about 15 bucks 









pew~pew~


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

The Indiglo invasion continues with my latest arrival which I got for £15 in a recent Amazon flash sale. The TWSA09100 is quite a chunky (43mm x 13mm), heavy (84g) watch with a nice soft suede leather strap despite the fact that most sellers show it with a fabric one.









It seems crazy that the same watch with a brown strap is selling for more than 3 times the price.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

SynMike said:


> One of these was only $3 on [email protected] But I'm not telling which one.
> That makes it the least expensive watch in my collection.
> The other one shown here is my most expensive.


I got that one specifically to steal the strap off it. But it's kinda growing on me now . . .








It is pretty massive, though.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Lancman said:


> I've had my eye on one of those, found them for £5 on eBay and thought that bezel was just crying out for a lume job. Good to hear that the bezels rotate, it was not mentioned anywhere so I assumed they were fixed. :-!


Just under 6 weeks later&#8230; not too shabby for £4.99


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Just under 6 weeks later&#8230; not too shabby for £4.99


Looks good, hopefully mine will turn up soon as well.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Meanwhile, UK viewers can currently pick up this no-frills Sekonda beater for around £7.00 from Amazon. The price is going up and down like a yo-yo and has been as low as £6.68.

Good old Miyota 2115 movement inside. The hands are luminous, but not very bright.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Final Update:

Well, it came in yesterday, but no "gift". Not a surprise, and I'm not going to complain.

The watch is very nice. The seconds hits the marks, no slop in the setting or day/date change over and it's light and comfortable.

The lume is pretty good, but not spectacular. Readable after a couple of hours, dead by morning.

The case is a screw back, so I will open it later to see what's inside. Miyota 2115 or similar is my guess.











matlobi said:


> Update 3:
> 
> I contacted the seller and informed them that I wanted to make it right, and pay for the item I received, that it wouldn't sit right with me unless I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

From a local thrift shop.


















Appears to be mid 70's
http://www.mickeymousewatches.co.uk/Bradley_List.html

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Just arrived today. Under $20 each including Fedex from China.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Well, it came in yesterday, but no "gift". Not a surprise, and I'm not going to complain.
> 
> ...


I just opened it, and it's a snap back, not screw down. I'm fine with that though, it's a tough one. I had to use my press to get it back on.

The movement is an Epson AL33A. A nice solid quartz that usual sells for $10 on it's own. Pretty good considering I got the whole watch for $6.99.

-Sent via two tin cans and a piece of string.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

BalooSD said:


> Just arrived today. Under $20 each including Fedex from China.
> View attachment 10410554


Nice. Any favorite from among the 4 yet? I have the panda with black bezel.

I bought 22 watches in 2016 (mostly Chinese affordables but also 2 Victorinox and a Movado Datron). I already bought 2 more since Christmas (one chinese and a Tag Heuer Link). I need to back off for a while, otherwise I might buy one or two more of those Jaragars.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I have the same addiction, lol. Of these latest 4, I like the chrome ring + white dial and chrome ring + black dial the best, but I still have strap shopping to do and that may change my thinking...



SynMike said:


> Nice. Any favorite from among the 4 yet? I have the panda with black bezel.
> 
> I bought 22 watches in 2016 (mostly Chinese affordables but also 2 Victorinox and a Movado Datron). I already bought 2 more since Christmas (one chinese and a Tag Heuer Link). I need to back off for a while, otherwise I might buy one or two more of those Jaragars.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This was 9.99 shipped from Amazon. It came on a pleather croc band and I think the PVC really makes the watch.








No comment needed... Casio.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't purchase this, but came across this on Amazon, it says the cost is $1.99 plus $1.90 to ship it.....


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Came across this one also, it says $2.99 plus $1.90 to ship it.... wouldn't expect any kind of quality, but for under $5 what would you expect?


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This just showed up a half hour ago... $16.64 shipped from Amazon Warehouse Deals. It's far more substantial than I would have ever suspected and the second hand alignment is easily as good as my Tissot.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

20$ on ali





12$





17$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

drttown said:


> Came across this one also, it says $2.99 plus $1.90 to ship it.... wouldn't expect any kind of quality, but for under $5 what would you expect?


You expect that the sub-dails are strictly decorative! I don't recommend under $5 watches, but go digital if you want something that cheap. I bought a $4.25 Curren PAM homage off eBay, and the finish is awful. The faux suede strap started to wear badly after a week. My $10 Q&Q (by Citizen) wasn't really water resistant and its chrome-like finish is now crazed. They look nice in pictures, and the Q&Q I actually wore for a few weeks, but they have a very short shelf-life.

That Croton above for $10 off Amazon is a steal. It's much better built than your typical ultra cheap Chinese watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Saw some new models (to me) at Ali the other day that caught my eye.

- Naviforce always seems to deliver in this price point. This one has different colors, but the brown one looked particularly nice to me. $17.99.









- Perhaps because I'm turning 50 this year, I'm suddenly not afraid of "old-person" watches. Translating to gold, rose gold and two-tone. This probably doesn't do a thing for anybody else here, but it really caught my eye. $16.67









And I thought the white and yellow bezels on these ana-digis were cool. $16.81.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Strap shopping complete. 


BalooSD said:


> I have the same addiction, lol. Of these latest 4, I like the chrome ring + white dial and chrome ring + black dial the best, but I still have strap shopping to do and that may change my thinking...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Lancman said:


> Meanwhile, UK viewers can currently pick up this no-frills Sekonda beater for around £7.00 from Amazon. The price is going up and down like a yo-yo and has been as low as £6.68.
> 
> Good old Miyota 2115 movement inside. The hands are luminous, but not very bright.


I trust you are filled with gladness.I think I use this advert way too much.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> I trust you are filled with gladness.I think I use this advert way too much.


Indeed I am, I've been experimenting with different straps from my spares box...

















The bracelet is not a perfect fit or match, but I still think it makes it look pretty smart for a £7 watch.

P.S. I remember those adverts from when I was a lot less old than I am now. :-!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The Mirvaine (?!) bracelet suits it rather well, I think. I like the dial but am not sure about the bezel. Either way it looks a great deal!



Lancman said:


> Indeed I am, I've been experimenting with different straps from my spares box...
> 
> View attachment 10494290
> 
> ...


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

$2.50 from Ali free shipping

Works just fine and looks good for $2.50 watch


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone know these? USD 3,25 on eBay. The design is pretty sharp.



















Vintage Stainless Steel Calendar Dial Leather Men's Business Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay

Specs:


*Specification:*
Case material: Stainless Steel
Case Diameter: 3.8cm/1.49"(approx)
Band Material: Synthetic leather
Band Length: 23.5cm/9.25"(include case& buckle)
Band Width: 2.0cm/0.78"(approx)


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> The Mirvaine (?!) bracelet suits it rather well, I think.


Well spotted! ;-)


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Anyone know these? USD 3,25 on eBay. The design is pretty sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it!! $4.26 CND with over 9900 sold LOL!!! A bargain that I might have to do as well!!


----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just received my Infantry from Ebay, paid $11 shipped. Really happy with it. Nice leather strap and casing. If I really have to complain, it will be the movement. It felt kinda cheap. Oh well, I only paid $11 for it.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Slightly over the limit at $29 but so worth it. Brand new direct from timex. This thing oozes quality.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10521034
> Slightly over the limit at $29 but so worth it. Brand new direct from timex. This thing oozes quality.


So jealous. Can't find for less than 100€ over there.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## General Malfunction (Jan 15, 2017)

sideways2 said:


> Go for it!! $4.26 CND with over 9900 sold LOL!!! A bargain that I might have to do as well!!


It looks great but they all do in the publicity photos. If anyone buys one can they post a review of it.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 10521034
> Slightly over the limit at $29 but so worth it. Brand new direct from timex. This thing oozes quality.


I wish I knew where a Canadian can find this watch. I have searched everywhere, including Timex.ca, to no avail. Not sure how you managed to snag this for $29, but I see nothing even close for triple the price...

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

watchuseek96 said:


> Just received my Infantry from Ebay, paid $11 shipped. Really happy with it. Nice leather strap and casing. If I really have to complain, it will be the movement. It felt kinda cheap. Oh well, I only paid $11 for it.
> View attachment 10520930


Hello, nice watch! Is it a sandwich dial? Do you have the link for it? 
Thanks.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought one of the white Winner submariners for £13.80. I might put a yellow strap on it.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Xinew less than $3 a piece. They are not waterproof however!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~20$






~10$






~17$


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

How much is he asking to sort it?If it is worth it to you go for it.


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

$19.99 at Ross.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

10$ Eyki has been really nice. The strap was too short so had to replace it. Lume is there but quite weak, You can just about see it in the morning.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TW4B007009J delivered by Amazon


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

5 €


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This was 10 bucks at walmart.-






The strap was extra.So does anyone have a clue as to what it is an homage of?Seriously if you have any ideas they would be appreciated.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I had seller's remorse big time, so I got another. Came out just under $18 with a few bucks in Amazon points.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> TW4B007009J delivered by Amazon


I really like mine! The alarm is nice and loud for a CR2016 battery.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

My $17 Jaragar "Santos." Never expected to love it so much. And, yes! It works!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Update on the $0.99 Gemius Army - yes that's less than $1 brand new delivered from China.

Still accurate at -0/+2 second per month - I think it is my most accurate watch, & I have over 50 quartz...

Bought it for the strap to be used on another watch, then when it kept such great time I slapped on an $80 J&S strap.
It entertains me that I'm wearing an 1:80 watch-to-strap-value combo.

I wear it a couple times a month and besides it's silly non-functional dials I find it to be surprisingly endearing.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Would an army of geniuses be combat effective?Perhaps they would continually bicker. I wore these two tonight to have their pictures taken. The V6 was maybe 12 bucks the strap cost more than the watch but I switch it around depending on what watch I want to wear.The smaller one honestly cost under 20 bucks with the strap.












The V6 is 50.5 mm wide by (W/O crown) 60 mm lug end to lug end.Thickness is 15.5 mm and it takes a 22 mm strap.If it is anything it is a fleiger homage.It is constructed of base metal with a mineral glass crystal. The DAYBIRD 3679 is 41 mm wide w/o the crown and is 12 mm thick.It is 48 mm lug end to lug end and uses a 20 mm strap. It is akin in purpose to a weekender and is made of ss with a mineral glass crystal. I have had these both for a while but was using borrowed promotional photos. The watches are modeled on my manly:-d wrist which is 7 inches in circumference. Well, my left one is anyway.:roll:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I found these on Ali express.I looked up V6 super speed in watches.They are listed as ladies watches but at 43 mm they are big enough for a man and they are fleiger style for USD 6.99-


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a larger flieger style for $7.89-






get an extra long 22 mm NATO and wear it over your flight jacket. These V6's are 50.5 mm wide by (W/O crown) 60 mm lug end to lug end.Thickness is 15.5 mm and it takes a 22 mm strap. From Ali Express just look up V6 super speed in watches then look around a bit.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A Sanda ana-digi I ordered from Ali just arrived, and I'm impressed with it. Doesn't look at all like a $17 and change watch. I was waffling with whether to get the white or yellow bezel; now that I have it in hand, I may get both.

I've seen a couple of other Sanda models that catch my eye. They seem to be doing ultra-affordable and sporty well.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not sure that the strap counts.
But I got the Waltham watch for $10.
And what became the donor was $12.88.









And I love how the inner case is polished and reflective!
And I just realized that I will have Waltham Wednesday!!!


----------



## WatchCases (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh wow those are actually really nice looking


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

Got this one for 0.15€ from an online auction.


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

View attachment 10726370
Got this one for 0.15€ from an online auction.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If I could troll Amazon and such I'd be dangerous.
I'm almost rid of my Walmart cheapies.
I've been getting good stuff for $30 - $50.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

15 Eurocents?! Was postage from India included? 



sadakrooni said:


> View attachment 10726370
> Got this one for 0.15€ from an online auction.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

15 Eurocents?! Was postage from India included? 



sadakrooni said:


> View attachment 10726370
> Got this one for 0.15€ from an online auction.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I've been following this thread for a while now. I really like the cheap chinese watches, it makes it possible to own several watches with different styles for not much money.
These are the watches I recently bought.

This is my favorite, the Swidu SWI-001 watch, it costed me $6.99 :








And I wanted to try a negative display so I got this SKMEI 1219, it was $6.89 on ebay:







Allthough the negative display takes some time to getting used too, I really liked the negative display. 
But I also like an analog display, an analog display is easier and faster to read then a digital one.
So I got the Naviforce NF9050, it combines a analog with a negative display, it costs $16.89 on Gearbest:







A great watch, chunky and a bit heavy, but looks great and has lots of functions.

And I got a really simple black watch, the Orkina (no model number on it..), it was $4.99 on ebay:







Nice looking watch, and the and the band (allthough not the most comfortable) looks nice too.

I've also ordered a Yazole 310, but it hasn't arrive yet. If there is interest I can also publish a picture of it when it arrives.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm interested if nobody else is. Cheap appeals to me!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

A great post, and I think you have excellent "affordable" style, not least as it coincides somewhat with my own! The Swidu was one of my first watches of this special ultra-affordable type (!) and it's still one of the best watches, perhaps the single best watch at its price point.

I was also particularly interested to see the Naviforce 9050 as this is a watch I considered for ages and may well buy in future. I actually somewhat randomly ended up with an example of the very similar 9024 recently (there is a story to my acquisition of it which I will explain in a future post!), and I would have to put that watch forward as one of the very best finished watches ever in the under $20 bracket. It is even more beautifully done than my other Naviforces! I have four Naviforces and if they start making them slightly smaller, I will probably end up with about 44 of them!



Bughead said:


> I've been following this thread for a while now. I really like the cheap chinese watches, it makes it possible to own several watches with different styles for not much money.
> These are the watches I recently bought.
> 
> This is my favorite, the Swidu SWI-001 watch, it costed me $6.99 :
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

sadakrooni said:


> View attachment 10726370
> Got this one for 0.15€ from an online auction.


 Great deal on that lot does it run?


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

For 8$ with free shipping and full working dial this chronograph.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

19$





9$


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

@Poor Old Dave: OK, I will post a picture when it gets here.



Mike_1 said:


> A great post, and I think you have excellent "affordable" style, not least as it coincides somewhat with my own! The Swidu was one of my first watches of this special ultra-affordable type (!) and it's still one of the best watches, perhaps the single best watch at its price point.
> 
> I was also particularly interested to see the Naviforce 9050 as this is a watch I considered for ages and may well buy in future. I actually somewhat randomly ended up with an example of the very similar 9024 recently (there is a story to my acquisition of it which I will explain in a future post!), and I would have to put that watch forward as one of the very best finished watches ever in the under $20 bracket. It is even more beautifully done than my other Naviforces! I have four Naviforces and if they start making them slightly smaller, I will probably end up with about 44 of them!


b-) Yeah, the naviforce watch is excellent, I understand you want more of them. It really looks like a way more expensive watch. The 9024 looks good too.

If my style of watches is comparable to yours, you might be interested in my eBay collection titled "Cheap Watches":

<type www dot ebay dot com here>/cln/gerrelt/goedkope-horloges/355133847014
(I am not allowed yet to post links, so you have to assemble the link yourself)

It contains watches I bought, and watches I find interesting (read: might want to buy too...  ).


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Goer g536a AU$19.99 from Ebay 6 years ago.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That is a crazy cheap price!!!



evritis said:


> For 8$ with free shipping and full working dial this chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> That is a crazy cheap price!!!


Yes,amazing price,note this watch have and mineral glass except from the full working chronograph,here and the store Men's #G Leather Band Waterproof Analog Quartz Wrist Watch skmei Luxury Watches


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good list. The SKMEI military style watch seems to be the same as one I have in two other brand names, Eyki Overfly and Skone. They are good budget watches fitted with Seiko group movements which give better battery life than the Sunon ones used in Swidu, Megir, and many other Chinese watches. And they aren't as oversized as Naviforce!

PS Naviforce is the only one of these budget brands I've found in which a good quality Japanese movement (usually Miyota, sometimes Seiko group) is always used.



Bughead said:


> @Poor Old Dave: OK, I will post a picture when it gets here.
> 
> b-) Yeah, the naviforce watch is excellent, I understand you want more of them. It really looks like a way more expensive watch. The 9024 looks good too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Outstanding deal - thanks for sharing.

I think the watch is likely to be similar to the Megir 2011 which is a good deal at about twice the price. It may even be identical apart from name and colour choices.



evritis said:


> Yes,amazing price,note this watch have and mineral glass except from the full working chronograph,here and the store Men's #G Leather Band Waterproof Analog Quartz Wrist Watch skmei Luxury Watches


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just as a follow up, the seller, who has plenty of good deals, appears not to post to the UK and some other countries.


Mike_1 said:


> Outstanding deal - thanks for sharing.
> 
> I think the watch is likely to be similar to the Megir 2011 which is a good deal at about twice the price. It may even be identical apart from name and colour choices.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

ZM-73 ,I hope the weather is nice in your part of OZ today and that horrible Bubble(ROVER) is not chasing you.May you finally escape from the island.( sorry, thats a Village isn't it?)I'm going to look around and get a photo of the watch shown with a black dial because I am wearing that now. I do like brown dials as well though and have several.Obviously the photo is borrowed .I live to show off my wrist.--This watch is currently available on dealextreme for $19.86 USD.The brand name is MCE but that is not anywhere on the watch. It is 15.5 mm thick.Diameter w/o crown is 42mm,with crown it is 52 mm ,lug end to lug end is 49 mm.The strap is 20 mm.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

evritis said:


> For 8$ with free shipping and full working dial this chronograph.


Thats an amazing price indeed. But the watch shouts "i m a cheapo". Its the blue protruding glass, the two-dimensions dial (slightly curved). Not to mention the strap and its longevity.
Four years ago i would happily order one (or two!). But finally i got a dozen like that and threw them away. I cannot stand all that garbage anymore.

Cheap = yes. Garbage = No.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I know what you mean, and it is easy to collect more cheap watches than we can expect to wear, or so I hear from others .

I've seen protruding glass on some very expensive watches, and sometimes it is cited as a sign of quality.

Even if you think these to be garbage, they can provide a very useful way of determining what shapes and types of watch suit us best in day-to-day wear.



kostependrhs said:


> Thats an amazing price indeed. But the watch shouts "i m a cheapo". Its the blue protruding glass, the two-dimensions dial (slightly curved). Not to mention the strap and its longevity.
> Four years ago i would happily order one (or two!). But finally i got a dozen like that and threw them away. I cannot stand all that garbage anymore.
> 
> Cheap = yes. Garbage = No.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

At last! After a marathon 11 week wait my £5 Infantry finally arrived so I wasted no time giving it a lume job. 








I decided it would be easier to do the bezel with it removed from the watch and luckily it popped off fairly easily.








I was pleasantly surprised by the overall build quality and particularly by the thickness of the crystal.








Getting the bezel back on was much trickier than getting it off (that pesky spring has to be held in place at the same time) but we got there in the end. :roll:
















I can see one or two spots that need touching up again (the lume shrinks a little as it dries) but overall I'm pleased with the result. These close-up shots make it look worse than it does at normal viewing distance. The more I wear it, the more I like the new look.













My only disappointment is the low brightness of the hands. I may have to pluck up the courage to give them a re-lume at some point.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

For less 6$ with free shipping is good deal,especially if you think this watch have a metallic case and mineral glass and not chrome plated resin case and resin glass like other cheap digital watches.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

evritis said:


> For less 6$ with free shipping is good deal,especially if you think this watch have a metallic case and mineral glass and not chrome plated resin case and resin glass like other cheap digital watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT's not plastic! OH man I have been assuming they are the same as the CASIO.which site did you get it from? Pm me.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Buyed this one for 10 € on .........s  It's an automatic ;-)


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

starman69 said:


> Buyed this one for 10 € on .........s  It's an automatic ;-)


is that the fngeen brand??


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Would be very interested in a report on its timekeeping, please! I have an unbranded Casio homage watch which is less accurate than most of my old mechanicals.



evritis said:


> For less 6$ with free shipping is good deal,especially if you think this watch have a metallic case and mineral glass and not chrome plated resin case and resin glass like other cheap digital watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've seen these at Gearbest Skmei 1123 Day Alarm Stopwatch Function Men Digital Watch-10.30 Online Shopping| GearBest.com and I think also some of the other prime suspects .


James Haury said:


> IT's not plastic! OH man I have been assuming they are the same as the CASIO.which site did you get it from? Pm me.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

@m235i
Yes fngeen brand


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

> It's not plastic! Oh man I have been assuming they are the same as the CASIO.


Well, it's actually more expensive than a genuine F91W. One would expect to get _something_ for the additional cost.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Would be very interested in a report on its timekeeping, please! I have an unbranded Casio homage watch which is less accurate than most of my old mechanicals.


I have this watch about 3 months,after this 3 months the watch runs 55 seconds faster.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks very much; I appreciate that.

While that figure may not be absolutely ideal, it is at least easily good enough to be usable. The idea of having to reset one of these every day or two (as I would have to to use my unbranded one) seems very ridiculous somehow!



evritis said:


> I have this watch about 3 months,after this 3 months the watch runs 55 seconds faster.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Lancman said:


> At last! After a marathon 11 week wait my £5 Infantry finally arrived so I wasted no time giving it a lume job.
> ......
> My only disappointment is the low brightness of the hands. I may have to pluck up the courage to give them a re-lume at some point.


Quick update - I was placing an order for some watch parts from a local supplier so I decided to go for broke and add a pair of luminous hands to the order. They cost £2.50 and totally transform the look of the watch, both day and night. This one's definitely a keeper now. b-)
















I also just discovered that I could have got the watch direct from Infantry via Amazon and saved myself the 11 week wait, and it would only have cost 60p more. :roll:


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

The Casio lookalike digitals on this page....... A genuine Casio digital of this type is so cheap to buy, but it will be far better quality than these Chinese jobs.
What is the point of buying them.......I dont get it ?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Although I can see what you mean, particularly when the Casio modules are so accurate and the others often not, the genuine Casios are also made in China these days. I have an old Casio F-91 in a broken plastic case which I may transplant into the case of my hopelessly inaccurate brandless homage...I suppose that gives my £1.60 purchase some retrospective purpose. I think at the time I just wanted to see what they were like. Other than the inaccuracy and ineffective light, I think the homage is quite nice.



BikerJeff said:


> The Casio lookalike digitals on this page....... A genuine Casio digital of this type is so cheap to buy, but it will be far better quality than these Chinese jobs.
> What is the point of buying them.......I dont get it ?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> Although I can see what you mean, particularly when the Casio modules are so accurate and the others often not, the genuine Casios are also made in China these days. I have an old Casio F-91 in a broken plastic case which I may transplant into the case of my hopelessly inaccurate brandless homage...I suppose that gives my £1.60 purchase some retrospective purpose. I think at the time I just wanted to see what they were like. Other than the inaccuracy and ineffective light, I think the homage is quite nice.


 If I buy an F91 homage it will be because CASIO cheapened the product by using a plastic case. I do not want to mount a plastic digital on a leather cuff strap.It's just wrong.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Although I can see what you mean, particularly when the Casio modules are so accurate and the others often not, the genuine Casios are also made in China these days. I have an old Casio F-91 in a broken plastic case which I may transplant into the case of my hopelessly inaccurate brandless homage...I suppose that gives my £1.60 purchase some retrospective purpose. I think at the time I just wanted to see what they were like. Other than the inaccuracy and ineffective light, I think the homage is quite nice.





James Haury said:


> If I buy an F91 homage it will be because CASIO cheapened the product by using a plastic case. I do not want to mount a plastic digital on a leather cuff strap.It's just wrong.


Ok, i see your point about having a metal case and mineral crystal...... must admit, i thought Casio still did a model of these digitals that had a ss case, but obviously not.
I know Casio produce a lot of their watches in China, even my fairly expensive G Shock GW3500 was made in China. But Casio have their quality control and i find their watches extremely well made, very reliable & accurate and very tough as well.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Quick update - I was placing an order for some watch parts from a local supplier so I decided to go for broke and add a pair of luminous hands to the order. They cost £2.50 and totally transform the look of the watch, both day and night. This one's definitely a keeper now. b-)
> 
> I also just discovered that I could have got the watch direct from Amazon and saved myself the 11 week wait, and it would only have cost 60p more. :roll:


You can also go straight to the website Infantryco dot com. Sorry I had to modify your quote a bit because I am new and have not posted enough to add pics or links to websites.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My girlfriend liked the look of this classically-styled and classically-sized Limit found in a charity shop for 20% of its new price of £10 (Argos). She will probably be the one who ends up wearing it, but for now I'm rather liking it for its thin-tipped blue hands (which are lumed, though it's rather faint) and excellent readability (which is better than the not ideally sharp photo suggests).


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have owned 6 Limits, so I like that.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just ordered this one, all-in for under $20. I'd love the Breitling version; had the Momentum version, had some issues with it and flipped it, and have had some remorse since.

We'll see if this can scratch the itch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Casio makes very good watches. I want a metal case however. Ideally I would prefer ss. Plastic on leather offends my sense of aesthetics.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just ordered this one, all-in for under $20. I'd love the Breitling version; had the Momentum version, had some issues with it and flipped it, and have had some remorse since.
> 
> We'll see if this can scratch the itch.
> 
> View attachment 10840290


Nice looking watch, but it's 48mm. I wish people would also mention where they got these deals. If it's a one time eBay deal, that's good to know. On the other hand, if there are several more available at the same price, it would be helpful to know where they could be purchased. If it's too hard to post the live link, a hint as to the seller would be nice (Ashford, Joma, Woot, etc.).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Nice looking watch, but it's 48mm. I wish people would also mention where they got these deals. If it's a one time eBay deal, that's good to know. On the other hand, if there are several more available at the same price, it would be helpful to know where they could be purchased. If it's too hard to post the live link, a hint as to the seller would be nice (Ashford, Joma, Woot, etc.).


I didn't because it was a one-time deal. Amazon Warehouse, likely a catch-and-release.

For anyone interested, it's U.S. Polo Association model US8496. There's a similar model with a rotating bezel, US9043.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

God Damn it!!!! (sorry if I offend anyone that is any form of a Deity worshipper) After reading this thread...AND I READ IT ALL!!!!!! I relies that it is ok to buy a $20 watch once in a while..(or once a month/week. shhhhh) I bought an Infantry a few years ago and an Ohsune that blew up after a few weeks. But once in awhile.....it is oooooohhhhkay!!

Thanks WatchuSeek members...I have a problem and it is great knowing....I, AM NOT ALONE!


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Today i receive that Skmei,i am really impressed with this 5$ watch,have a beautiful blue sunburn dial,Miyota movement and mineral glass,the only negative is the band,says genuine leather but i am pretty sure it is PU leather,i like it so much and i give order and for the white dial watch,here and







some photos.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Please let us know the model number (9033? 9083? 9063? Visible but hard to see clearly in the second photo) and where you got it from. Thanks.



evritis said:


> Today i receive that Skmei,i am really impressed with this 5$ watch,have a beautiful blue sunburn dial,Miyota movement and mineral glass,the only negative is the band,says genuine leather but i am pretty sure it is PU leather,i like it so much and i give order and for the white dial watch,here and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Please let us know the model number (9033? 9083? 9063? Visible but hard to see clearly in the second photo) and where you got it from. Thanks.


The model is 9083 and i buy it from here Men #B New Fashion Bussiness Casual Leather Waterproof Analog Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just ordered this one, all-in for under $20. I'd love the Breitling version; had the Momentum version, had some issues with it and flipped it, and have had some remorse since.
> 
> We'll see if this can scratch the itch.


It's arrived and it's surprisingly likable for the price.

The only drawback is the cheapish bracelet is integrated, and can't be swapped out. I'd prefer this on, say, an olive green PVD NATO. But for under $20?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I ordered one in black for myself. Couldn't resist it at the price!



evritis said:


> The model is 9083 and i buy it from here Men #B New Fashion Bussiness Casual Leather Waterproof Analog Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's arrived and it's surprisingly likable for the price.
> 
> The only drawback is the cheapish bracelet is integrated, and can't be swapped out. I'd prefer this on, say, an olive green PVD NATO. But for under $20?


Nice watch! It's a bit like my Naviforce 9050, analog watch with negative display behind it.

What's the make and model number? And where did you buy it?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bughead said:


> Nice watch! It's a bit like my Naviforce 9050, analog watch with negative display behind it.
> 
> What's the make and model number? And where did you buy it?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-247.html#post38581778

While mine was an Amazon Warehouse deal, Google that brand and those model numbers, they're around.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Just for fun! I wouldn't have bought them had they cost a dollar or two more.... If you can't tell, they're cartoon sharks with a cartoon mouth DIAL model "SHKA" and a photo realistic close up of a sandwich model "CLUB"


























Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk












Best homage ever!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

15$





17$


----------



## saetron (Jan 27, 2017)

I think it's the best 10 dollar watch ever...everything works and they claim that the movement is Japanese


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Is that the SKMEI 9106?
Where did you buy it?


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> I've also ordered a Yazole 310, but it hasn't arrive yet. If there is interest I can also publish a picture of it when it arrives.


Well, the Yazole is still not there yet, but I ordered a Curren after that one, and it arrive today.

It's a Curren 8036, and it costed me $8.80 on eBay, I quite like it:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Skmei 1016 Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function (found on 1sale.com daily deal - actual deal on YoShop.com)

$4.25 + Free Shipping W/ Promo Code "DSYSSKLW"! **($8.71 until you add promo code at checkout)**








*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like a great deal, but the YoShop checkout page doesn't allow me to enter a voucher in the way their website describes, and in any case doesn't let me proceed past a blank dropdown menu in part of the address page. Good luck to those who do manage to get one, though!



HoustonReal said:


> *Skmei 1016 Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function (found on 1sale.com daily deal - actual deal on YoShop.com)
> 
> $4.25 + Free Shipping W/ Promo Code "DSYSSKLW"! **($8.71 until you add promo code at checkout)**
> 
> ...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol you guys almost got me again!!!! damn $10 watches now...

Just bought a red skmei 9106 damnit!!! 

The way I deal with these impulse buys...My Wifes buys smokes..


----------



## KROG (Oct 31, 2016)

$5 no name cheapie from big lots. Put a $7 strap on it and love the looks. Accuracy is pretty bad, the hands are hard to set, the bezel is fixed and blemished, there is a chrome piece missing from the dial and it weighs nothing. Looks so good to me though so I keep wearing it.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Looks like a great deal, but the YoShop checkout page doesn't allow me to enter a voucher in the way their website describes, and in any case doesn't let me proceed past a blank dropdown menu in part of the address page. Good luck to those who do manage to get one, though!


Strange, my order went through ok. Though looking at the reviews on facebook about YoShop, I won't be holding my breath waiting for anything to actually turn up. Still, worth a punt for £3.50.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

It does work but you need to use your computer I guess. I could not do it from my phone either. Even the promo code worked. Thanks, OP!


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Best $20 watch I've purchased on eBay is this Debert with Sapphire crystal and Japanese movement. Almost stunning... it's thin and fits very comfortable. There are no flaws on the stainless case, everything looks very well made.

...








My 2nd vote would be my Timex (actually it's a $5 for the watch 2nd hand, with a $15 navy blue leather strap).


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Unfortunately I was using my computer, and I followed the instructions on their website to the letter. The page that was supposed to contain an area to enter a code did not, and there was a drop-down for area/district which contained no data and wouldn't allow me to enter anything nor let me past it. I presume it's an anomaly to do with the way my address was carried over to their site from paypal, or perhaps a javascript error. I don't think I've had a similar problem anywhere else.

Glad it worked without problem for you both, though 



Zsolto said:


> It does work but you need to use your computer I guess. I could not do it from my phone either. Even the promo code worked. Thanks, OP!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike, I noticed that it demanded "an address in English" as long as there were any punctuation marks in it -- as a full stop after the house and apartment number. After I deleted them I could proceed to checkout. I could enter the promo code at the very last page of the PayPal payment -- I also thought there would be no such thing. I used Chrome under Windows 7 on my desktop computer. Give it another go, I would be glad if you succeeded, too  I got some very convincing confirmation e-maills, too. Oh, and I added the extra 2 bucks for a tracking number. Good luck and let us know 
Zsolt


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Zsolt,

Thanks for your help. I have tried again using Microsoft Edge instead of Chrome in case the problem was being caused by a java, but I have exactly the same problem - there is a blank "STATE/COUNTY" field appearing in the yoshop address page which their site won't let me edit or enter or pass.

If I decide I cannot live without another Skmei bargain, I'll look into editing my paypal address as it seems the yoshop page objects to the county of Kent or perhaps to a punctuation mark (as per your kind suggestion).

Thanks again, Zsolt.

Mike



Zsolto said:


> Mike, I noticed that it demanded "an address in English" as long as there were any punctuation marks in it -- as a full stop after the house and apartment number. After I deleted them I could proceed to checkout. I could enter the promo code at the very last page of the PayPal payment -- I also thought there would be no such thing. I used Chrome under Windows 7 on my desktop computer. Give it another go, I would be glad if you succeeded, too  I got some very convincing confirmation e-maills, too. Oh, and I added the extra 2 bucks for a tracking number. Good luck and let us know
> Zsolt


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just verified that my paypal address doesn't have any punctuation marks. It seems that yoshop is unable to carry it over to its own site properly, nor to let me enter KENT. It fails to carry over my phone number too, but does allow me to enter it. I think this is a cue for me to give up!

I share this just so anyone else it might happen to doesn't think they're going crazy!

Thanks again for the encouragement! Hope the watches are pleasing when they arrive!



Mike_1 said:


> Zsolt,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I have tried again using Microsoft Edge instead of Chrome in case the problem was being caused by a java, but I have exactly the same problem - there is a blank "STATE/COUNTY" field appearing in the yoshop address page which their site won't let me edit or enter or pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

What a bummer, a full-blooded English address cannot be used... Sorry to hear that, Mike. I will let you all know (if and) when the watch arrives. Have a nice week-end!
Zs


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Since I've posted this much of the saga already, I will complete it with the information that randomly changing my country from UK to Ukraine and back again cleared whatever was stopping the site accepting the county of Kent and I was able to place an order. 

I did get confirmation emails for my purchase of a product which according to Paypal is called "welcome"   .



Zsolto said:


> What a bummer, a full-blooded English address cannot be used... Sorry to hear that, Mike. I will let you all know (if and) when the watch arrives. Have a nice week-end!
> Zs


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Since I've posted this much of the saga already, I will complete it with the information that randomly changing my country from UK to Ukraine and back again cleared whatever was stopping the site accepting the county of Kent and I was able to place an order.
> 
> I did get confirmation emails for my purchase of a product which according to Paypal is called "welcome"   .


Cool, I am so glad you did not give up! Well done (especially if it arrives, lol)


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

That Skmei 016 reminds me of a Shark chrono I got from ebay a while back, a real chunky timepiece you certainly know you're wearing it.
Nice to see the four screws on the back plate, easy to remove when the two batteries it takes need changing.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

This never goes out of style.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope it won't remind me too much of the Skmei 0931 I got last year as I have never found a way to guarantee that the digital movement on that one won't turn itself off long enough to reset itself, particularly in warm weather. I think it might be caused by thermal expansion in part of the case worsening the battery contact, but I'm not certain.



Technician said:


> That Skmei 016 reminds me of a Shark chrono I got from ebay a while back, a real chunky timepiece you certainly know you're wearing it.
> Nice to see the four screws on the back plate, easy to remove when the two batteries it takes need changing.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Are you quite sure about that? My impression was that they were out of style by about the mid-80's and didn't come back until a couple of years ago.



wtma said:


> This never goes out of style.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Are you quite sure about that? My impression was that they were out of style by about the mid-80's and didn't come back until a couple of years ago.


Haute couture, avant garde style? No, but I think I've had an acquaintance or two of taste, wit and discrimination who have worn basic Casio digitals continuously since the early days.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

KROG said:


> $5 no name cheapie from big lots. Put a $7 strap on it and love the looks. Accuracy is pretty bad, the hands are hard to set, the bezel is fixed and blemished, there is a chrome piece missing from the dial and it weighs nothing. Looks so good to me though so I keep wearing it.


Just from looking at the picture I probably would have believed you if you said it was a micro that cost you $300+. Nice find, I'll have to see if my local Big Lots has a similar model.


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Even BB-8 approves.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

"Almost stunning" could almost be the catchphrase of the lover of ultra affordable watches, couldn't it? 




watchustebbing said:


> Best $20 watch I've purchased on eBay is this Debert with Sapphire crystal and Japanese movement. Almost stunning... it's thin and fits very comfortable. There are no flaws on the stainless case, everything looks very well made.
> 
> ...
> View attachment 10984146
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Unfortunately I was with the masses and stopped sometime in the late 1980's.

I would now love to find another example of my c1981 Casio which had Chronograph but not alarm. I still have and wear its strap, but have absolutely no idea what I did with the watch. 



tenohninethirtyseven said:


> Haute couture, avant garde style? No, but I think I've had an acquaintance or two of taste, wit and discrimination who have worn basic Casio digitals continuously since the early days.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> "Almost stunning" could almost be the catchphrase of the lover of ultra affordable watches, couldn't it?


Yeah, As much as i don't want to admit it, I'm a closet lover of UAWs.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

5$

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just bought this total $19.90 usd. I am Canadian but I figured this counts for this thread and this is my first pic posted...
Stainless Steel case, Sapphire, with an ultrathin miyota movement...I figured what the hell and seeing how someone above posted another pic of this debert watch.










Pic from the Ebay.ca site 40mm DEBERT SS Case Sapphire Glass Ultrathin Miyota Quartz Men Watch | eBay


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh and I bought this because of another WUSer lol damn you all..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, I admit it rather too freely 

I have a LOT of almost stunning watches 



watchustebbing said:


> Yeah, As much as i don't want to admit it, I'm a closet lover of UAWs.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Well, the Yazole is still not there yet, but I ordered a Curren after that one, and it arrive today.
> 
> It's a Curren 8036, and it costed me $8.80 on eBay, I quite like it:


Extra thoughts about the Curren: it is nice, but it is a bit big (45 mm case), and it uses a non-standard watch-band attachment. Which will make replacing it pretty difficult.

But today the Yazole 310 arrived. It Arrived with the back cover loose and a dead battery... 
The (377) battery was quickly changed, and it looks very good, IMHO:









The glass has a blue haze in it, which is really nice. From an angle it looks light blue, from above it's dark blue, and from certain angles it's black.
The watch band feels pretty cheap, but overall I really like the watch.
I paid $3.99 for it on ebay.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My "almost stunning" Megir 2015 cost under $20 when I got it. I really like the dial and unusual case shape. For more photos and my attempt to assess it briefly, please see: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/megir-2015-affordable-chrono-brief-review-4094674.html#post39219218.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Does used count?

Found this at a charity shop for £10. Dated it to February 1982

Came with this awful bracelet, I'm waiting for a better bracelet to be delivered.









Polished it up good as new (the smudge on the crystal top left is a fingerprint not a scratch)


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Does used count?
> 
> Found this at a charity shop for £10.
> 
> ...


Definitely counts...... and well worth a tenner.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

10$





14$


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Been looking for an affordable Pilot style watch and found this Infantry on eBay for just over £6, so I took a punt.









There is a lot to like about it, but one major drawback for me.
Pros:
Clear, well printed and easy to read dial.
Nice hands with (weak) lume.
Seiko PC32 movement, so should be accurate and reliable.
Strap has a nice chunky brushed stainless buckle.








Cons:
Case is plated alloy and the brushed effect is rather crudely done in places.
The strap itself is not real leather but looks robust enough to last a while.
No lume on the dial and only weak lume on the hands.
But the biggest con for me is those massive lugs. Case diameter is 45mm, which is my upper limit, but the lugs are a whopping 58mm tip to tip.
Probably fine if you have large wrists, but on me it looks like a child wearing an adults watch. Which is a shame since I really like like it otherwise
I naturally wasted no time sorting out the lume and now like it even more, but sadly it will probably have to be passed on to someone with bigger wrists. :-(


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The dial is for a field watch.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> The dial is for a field watch.


Spend any time browsing this thread and you begin to wonder just what the definition of a Pilot's watch is these days. :think:

Anyway, continuing with the military theme, this one is definitely a keeper.









It's from the Eaglemoss Military Watch Collection and I found it 'new' on eBay for £7. It is a much more manageable 40mm dia. with nice short lugs. A side by side pic demonstrates just how massive the Infantry is by comparison:









Other specs are: black PVD over stainless steel (supposedly), Seiko AL55A movement (now discontinued), 20mm nylon fabric strap, lume on hands only.

This collection of watches has been discussed in this thread before, but I was surprised to find that most of them still available from Eaglemoss at the original price of £10.
If you like military style watches their website is a bit of an Aladdin's cave.

As they originally came out in 2014 I'd say these are verging on being considered 'New Old Stock'. It certainly took several resuscitation attempts before mine came back to life. It was quite odd - first time I pushed the crown in, it ran for 5 seconds then stopped. Only way to get it going again was to remove and re-insert the battery. I checked the battery and it was in fine fettle, showing 1.57v. Next time it ran for 10 seconds, then 30 seconds....In total I had to remove the battery 5 times before it would run continuously. Each time it ran slightly longer than the time before. I'm wondering if there was a capacitor or something in the circuit that needed to reach full charge before the movement would run continuously? :-s 
Dunno, it's a mystery to me, but at least it seems to be running fine now.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Somebody pointed out to me in another thread that this and a number of other Megir watches are now available in many outlets in identical versions under the brand name JEDIR. I found this slightly surprising as the Megir brand is made by a company called Shenzhen-Meigeer Watch Company Ltd and seemed to have some level of coherence (whatever that means). Anyway, it made me smile somehow.



Mike_1 said:


> View attachment 11035082
> 
> 
> My "almost stunning" Megir 2015 cost under $20 when I got it. I really like the dial and unusual case shape. For more photos and my attempt to assess it briefly, please see: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/megir-2015-affordable-chrono-brief-review-4094674.html#post39219218.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The font used for the numerals of your latest acquisition reminds me strongly of my first watch, which was a Timex with a military style dial.



Lancman said:


> Spend any time browsing this thread and you begin to wonder just what the definition of a Pilot's watch is these days. :think:
> 
> Anyway, continuing with the military theme, this one is definitely a keeper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> The font used for the numerals on your latest acquisition reminds me strongly of my first watch, which was a Timex with a military style dial.


If the Eaglemoss had 'Timex' on the dial I don't think anyone would bat an eyelid and it would be selling for three times as much.
The case finish on it is really quite nice - certainly better than the Infantry.
Which reminds me of another reason why I like it: the sterile dial with no writing at all.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

$10 bucks a thrift shop










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Goer g536a AU$19.99 from Ebay 6 years ago.
> View attachment 10757626


Very interesting looking...I wonder what design school these watch designers go to...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi. I bought one of these as a beater for camping and general punishment. I bought mine for $8.99AUD delivered. Recently checked only, they're going for less than $5AUD delivered!

It's greatly quality for this price. Crazy.

SKMEI Men Womens LED Sport Quartz Analog Digital Waterproof Military Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Hi. I bought one of these as a beater for camping and general punishment. I bought mine for $8.99AUD delivered. Recently checked only, they're going for less than $5AUD delivered!
> 
> It's greatly quality for this price. Crazy.
> 
> SKMEI Men Womens LED Sport Quartz Analog Digital Waterproof Military Wrist Watch | eBay


Sorry, but that is one of those nasty multi-product listings where the price shown bears no relation to the picture or the title. The Skmei in that listing is actually $12.68.
I refuse on principal to buy from any seller using such scummy tactics. I'm sure it must be illegal and don't understand how eBay are allowed to get away with it. The only purpose of such listings is to try and trick and deceive the customer. In reality all it does is p*ss people off! :-|


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

That is the SKMEI 1219, I've got that watch too. At first you need to get used to the display, but then it's a great watch. It not oversized, it's 45 mm, which is perfect for this watch.
I payed $6.89 for it on eBay, and that's great value for money.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I could not agree more! Those listings are extremely annoying, and I too am very surprised ebay allows them. I won't buy anything from any seller offering these listings that aim to deceive.

For anyone reading who doesn't know what we're talking about, it is the listings on ebay which abuse the site's ability to display multiple coloured or styled variations. The listings in question show a particular watch at a low price...yet each variation shows a much higher price, until you click through to the very final option, which instead of being a variation, is a completely different item, like a much cheaper watch or a watch box. There are an increasing number of unscrupulous sellers trying to catch buyers in this way. They are doing nobody any good.



Lancman said:


> Sorry, but that is one of those nasty multi-product listings where the price shown bears no relation to the picture or the title. The Skmei in that listing is actually $12.68.
> I refuse on principal to buy from any seller using such scummy tactics. I'm sure it must be illegal and don't understand how eBay are allowed to get away with it. The only purpose of such listings is to try and trick and deceive the customer. In reality all it does is p*ss people off! :-|


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry about posting that link about the SKMEI. I didn't use that eBay specific link, I don't even know if it was then same seller. I just noticed initially what I thought was even cheaper than what I bought it for, which was $9AUD. 

Just do a basic search and you'll fine alternative sellers.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi guys,today receive this 2 Skmei,cost me from 5$ each with free shipping,really nice minimal-Bauhaus style watches.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Lancman said:


> Sorry, but that is one of those nasty multi-product listings where the price shown bears no relation to the picture or the title. The Skmei in that listing is actually $12.68.
> I refuse on principal to buy from any seller using such scummy tactics. I'm sure it must be illegal and don't understand how eBay are allowed to get away with it. The only purpose of such listings is to try and trick and deceive the customer. In reality all it does is p*ss people off! :-|


The white one is $4 something. It's a legit post. Price changes by color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

How is it legit to sell a Honhx watch from a SKMEI listing? I realise we are not talking about fake Rolexes here, but I think it's difficult to argue that the intention of such listings is not to deceive, and even if that were not the intention, it's extremely annoying!



Brian Chamberlin said:


> The white one is $4 something. It's a legit post. Price changes by color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

My bad. I thought the listing matched the pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

To be honest, that listing, though bad, isn't the very worst, because the seller at least included and I think capitalised the Honhx brand name. Even more devious sellers will omit any brand name from the selectable fields, leaving you to squint through the photos. Generally I now avoid any listing where the gap between specified prices seems too large, which probably means I miss some good deals, because there are perfectly legitimate sellers who may have huge stocks of one particular colour they wish to shift at low prices.



Brian Chamberlin said:


> My bad. I thought the listing matched the pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a whole bunch (well, I think four or five) of SKMEIs on order, of which the plain black minimalist one is one. I found the deals just too good to pass up. Having ordered another rather inexpensive black dial one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272353796919, I decided on a white dial SKMEI 9120 Nomus homage from DX.com for what seemed a very low price (tip: their sister site volumerate.com had this watch for even less).

Others I couldn't resist included this: Women Men Boy Night Light Quartz Stainless Steel Waterproof Business Wrist Watch | eBay at £6.44 (also in black for £6.03)











evritis said:


> Hi guys,today receive this 2 Skmei,cost me from 5$ each with free shipping,really nice minimal-Bauhaus style watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got these from the mailman. A compulsive buy, a pair of frankinwatches but they were about $12 each so wtf. At the very least they have character lol










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GQ13007* Male Quartz Watch - *$17.62* at Gearbest.com w/free shipping
316L stainless steel 40mm case, sapphire crystal, leather band, small seconds, 30M WR


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The Sinobi finally arrived today. Not too bad for €18. Only problem is, there's a fairly big piece of dirt under the crystal.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *GUANQIN GQ13007* Male Quartz Watch - *$17.62* at Gearbest.com w/free shipping
> 316L stainless steel 40mm case, sapphire crystal, leather band, small seconds, 30M WR


Interesting, looks almost the same as the $5 Skmei. 
I suppose the question we have to ask ourselves is do we really believe the specs, particularly the 'sapphire crystal' bit?
It would be an all-time low IF that were true.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> The Sinobi finally arrived today. Not too bad for €18. Only problem is, there's a fairly big piece of dirt under the crystal.


That's annoying, but should be a easy fix. Nice looking watch. |>


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GUANQIN normally builds to a higher standard than SKMEI. I have checked the specs with different sellers, and they all agree. DOM had a model (M-31) that was sold on Ali Express for quite some time at $13.90 with sapphire. It's up around $18 now. Like DOM, GUANQIN sells many models with sapphire. This is a discounted price, lower than on Ali Express or eBay.

These pictures are from the GUANQIN Flagship store on Ali Express. It also looks like they are 100M WR rated, not 30M. They are currently selling this watch for $29.44 on AliX. *$17.62* is a steal!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Lancman said:


> That's annoying, but should be a easy fix. Nice looking watch. |>


Yeah it is a nice looking watch for the price. And I'm not surprised by the dust , again because of the price. Ordinarily I'd just open the watch up and clean the dust out, but I'm just over two weeks out from major shoulder surgery on my right shoulder, to repair a completely torn subscapularis tendon and dislocated tendon of the long bicep. So I can't open the watch. I'll have to wait another few months before I can open the watch up.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If the Guanqin has a sapphire crystal, it will certainly be a nice deal, but I think it seems to have the same basis as the SKMEI, probably with a better quality crystal than the SKMEI's thick one, but with a push-on caseback where the SKMEI seems to be a screwback, and I think without the concentric circles on the seconds subdial which are a nice feature of the SKMEI.



Lancman said:


> Interesting, looks almost the same as the $5 Skmei.
> I suppose the question we have to ask ourselves is do we really believe the specs, particularly the 'sapphire crystal' bit?
> It would be an all-time low IF that were true.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Two of my SKMEIs arrived this morning. This is the one I've taken a stronger initial liking to, although the seller's photos for both watches showed them with a different, more ornate SKMEI logo which I think I would have preferred.

Anyway, the watch has an outstandingly clear dial, and seems very well done. The crystal has a bevelled edge, which is one of several nice touches, although I am not a massive fan of this type of thick crystal. The strap is more leathery than what you get with most cheapies and is comfortable straight out of the packet. The dial has three different finishes - the edge, as deep as the indices, is more reflective than the rest, while the seconds subdial is textured with concentric rings. The case is 38mm (not 40mm as I originally guessed), and has quite short lugs, so it doesn't look oversized on my 6.5 inch wrist.

The watch just has a feeling of "rightness" about it to me. I expect to wear it a lot, and if I'm wrong, for £3.78 I can learn to live with it!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Two of my SKMEIs arrived this morning. This is the one I've taken a stronger initial liking to, although the seller's photos for both watches showed them with a different, more ornate SKMEI logo which I think I would have preferred.
> 
> Anyway, the watch has an outstandingly clear dial, and seems very well done. The crystal has a bevelled edge, which is one of several nice touches, although I am not a massive fan of this type of thick crystal. The strap is more leathery than what you get with most cheapies and is comfortable straight out of the packet. The dial has three different finishes - the edge, as deep as the indices, is more reflective than the rest, while the seconds subdial is textured with concentric rings. The case is about 40mm, but has short lugs, so it doesn't look oversized on my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> The watch just has a feeling of "rightness" about it to me. I expect to wear it a lot, and if I'm wrong, for £3.78 I can learn to live with it!


Very nice. If you get a chance, could you let us know what the lume is like and what movement it has? 
The only problem I have with that case design is the lack of access to the internals as everything has to go in and out from the front.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, that one seems to have no lume at all. I see what you mean about the case shape.

The other one that came this morning has, I think (but can check) a large enough caseback that everything should come out normally.









The case is much smaller than the advertised figure and looks about 37 or 38. It's at least a couple of mm thicker than the plainer one. This one has quite bright lume on the indices and much weaker lume on the hands, and could be a candidate for a lume job. The more italicised SKMEI logo would have been more in keeping with the slightly fussy dial of this one. I think I paid £3.99 for this. It has a super comfy padded very leathery strap.

The movement: at the moment I'm not keen to remove the backs, but I will say that both these two SKMEIs seem to have versions of the same base movement. It doesn't feel quite like the Miyotas in my Naviforces nor the Seiko group movements in the Eyki field watch, yet it didn't have the jumpiness when setting that the Chinese-branded movements have. However it must be one of them! I did re-read some manufacturer blurb and it sometimes said just "Japanese battery" rather than movement. The plainer dial watch that I'm wearing carries no Japanese claims on it at all. In future I'll look inside...



Lancman said:


> Very nice. If you get a chance, could you let us know what the lume is like and what movement it has?
> The only problem I have with that case design is the lack of access to the internals as everything has to go in and out from the front.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Damnnnnn are ya gonna make me go back!!!! The Skmei?!? Was it from ebay again or ali?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The SKMEIs that arrived with me this morning were both from ebay. I might have posted some links already in this thread, but if I didn't or you can't see them, let me know and I can find them again.


Ojibway Bob said:


> Damnnnnn are ya gonna make me go back!!!! The Skmei?!? Was it from ebay again or ali?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ya I do remember because I was up in the air on them and decided not to grab 1. but I am looking for a blue dialed cheapy watch now, I did order a Debart someone posted as well as a SKMEI chrono but now I want 1 of those..LOL I will look it up thanks.



Mike_1 said:


> The SKMEIs that arrived with me this morning were both from ebay. I might have posted some links already in this thread, but if I didn't or you can't see them, let me know and I can find them again.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

The SKMEI 9120 of course pays Homage to the Nomos Tangomat and makes a good job of it too. It just cries out for nice thick leather strap. Under £6 on Ali at the moment, just got one myself.
I wish they made a model with the date window at the 6 o'clock position like Nomos do, I'd be reaching for the bendy plastic yet again!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> If the Guanqin has a sapphire crystal, it will certainly be a nice deal, but I think it seems to have the same basis as the SKMEI, probably with a better quality crystal than the SKMEI's thick one, but with a push-on caseback where the SKMEI seems to be a screwback, and I think without the concentric circles on the seconds subdial which are a nice feature of the SKMEI.


The GUANQIN GQ13007 almost certainly has sapphire, since all the different sellers list it. I would also disagree that the concentric circles is a nicer look than a recessed sub-dial. The SKMEI is slightly smaller, the crowns are set differently on their respective cases (SKMEI higher), and they do not have the same dial or cases.


























If you notice, the SKMEI is stamped "STAINLESS STEEL *BACK*", the sign of an alloy case. This site lists a "zinc alloy, vacuum plating" case, not stainless steel. The Guanqin is all 316L stainless steel. Are the SKMEI back covers really screw on, or are they snap on, made to look like a screw on (not that uncommon on cheaper watches)? My Megir 3006 has a snap on back plate, made to resemble a Luminor screw back.

It's kind of like saying a Nomos and a Rodina are the same watch because they look so similar.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Skmei 1016* - 50M Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function
*$3.76* with promo/coupon code  "*DSYSSKLW*" YoShop.com


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Thing is though Houston all sellers seem to just copy & paste what someone else has written and use each others images. Try clicking on a seller displaying a gold or silver GUANQIN GQ13007. Do they say the glass is Sapphire or Hardlex ? Now hover over a blue version, the description stays the same. You can find a blue GQ13007 with a Sapphire or Hardlex glass if you search around enough, are you convinced either are correct ?
Personally I take it all with a pinch of salt, a bit like 'Genuine Leather Strap' or PU Leather


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Skmei 1016* - 50M Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function
> *$3.76* with promo/coupon code  "*DSYSSKLW*" YoShop.com


Wow, even cheaper than last week. With any luck they'll be giving them away next week. |>


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> It's kind of like saying a Nomos and a Rodina are the same watch because they look so similar.


^ This got a smile out of me.

I'm just imagining an F8 Bauhaus thread where someone says "It's kind of like saying a GUANQIN and SKMEI are the same watch because they look so similar".


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

cayabo said:


> ^ This got a smile out of me.
> 
> I'm just imagining an F8 Bauhaus thread where someone says "It's kind of like saying a GUANQIN and SKMEI are the same watch because they look so similar".


I bet the movements are the same though.


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

The PICTURE sure makes them very appealing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon is selling the white dial version of that Breitling-esque, U.S. Polo Association ana-digi for $18.45

You may recall from a few pages back that I got the black-dial version on an Amazon Warehouse Deal and I'm impressed with it for under $20.

https://www.amazon.com/U-S-Polo-Assn-Quartz-Rubber/dp/B00HX9WOQE


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Thing is though Houston all sellers seem to just copy & paste what someone else has written and use each others images. Try clicking on a seller displaying a gold or silver GUANQIN GQ13007. Do they say the glass is Sapphire or Hardlex ? Now hover over a blue version, the description stays the same. You can find a blue GQ13007 with a Sapphire or Hardlex glass if you search around enough, are you convinced either are correct ?
> Personally I take it all with a pinch of salt, a bit like 'Genuine Leather Strap' or PU Leather


Unlike *SKMEI*, *GUANQIN* produces many/most models with sapphire and 100M WR. Most sellers are offering these at around $30. I am going by two of the largest GUANQIN sellers on Ali Express. The back of the case is stamped 10ATM. The sellers who are claiming Hardlex are also claiming 30M WR. There is also a picture I included of an electric drill being applied to the crystal, something you don't see with a Hardlex watch. Believe me, this isn't my first time at the rodeo. It's one thing to enter a listing and putting in generic text for each watch (hardlex, 30M WR, stainless steel, etc.), but few sellers will produce photos showing drills, beads of water on sapphire, or a caseback with the incorrect information.

Gearbest is a mixed bag on correct specifications, so I always double check. Their Q&A person is almost always wrong - LOL. They list watches with sapphire as hardlex, 100M WR as 30M, and fail to mention that one of their Angela BOS models has tritium tubes. If you send in a question, the answer always comes back "no, you can't" or "it doesn't", even if you can, or it does.

Just because both SKMEI and GUANQIN are produced in China, doesn't mean they are the same quality. Curren and Sea-Gull are never confused in this manner. Curren, Oulm, Weide and SKMEI are lower tier watches. GUANQIN, Binger, Burei, Ochstin, Kassaw, Sangdo, etc. are mid-tier. Sea-Gull, Beijing, Shanghai, Liaoning/Peacock, Rossini/Ebohr, Tian Wang, etc. are upper tier. Most of the older brands aren't super popular in China, where upper-end buyers favor foreign-made (Swiss or Japanese) watches. *Rossini/Ebohr* (owners of Corum and Eterna - aka CityChamp) are the largest domestic seller in China.

*Meigeer *straddles the low/mid gap, and has tried to convince buyers that their *Ruimas watches* are Swiss. Many of their *Nakzen* and Ruimas watches have sapphire, but their *Megir* line is produced in a cheaper way.

SKMEI does produce a higher line of automatic/mechanical watches, *UMEISHI*, but their SKMEI line is positioned as a $25 and under brand. I just bought a *SKMEI 1016* for $3.76, but I know what I'm getting.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> I bet the movements are the same though.


No. The SKMEI uses a Sunon movement and the GuanQin has a Miyota quartz movement, most likely the GP11.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The plain design Skmei with the subdial seconds is available in blue. And there is an even cheaper Swidu watch with a turquoise dial which is nice for a giveaway price.



Ojibway Bob said:


> Ya I do remember because I was up in the air on them and decided not to grab 1. but I am looking for a blue dialed cheapy watch now, I did order a Debart someone posted as well as a SKMEI chrono but now I want 1 of those..LOL I will look it up thanks.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Well.....Those Guanqin factory images are clearly fakes and poor ones at that. Since 1868...err was that during the ming dynasty I wonder. Seriously though look at the corporate logo on the front of the building, not even straight! I do that sort of thing for a living so if they want it done more convincingly I am available for digital manipulation work!

That said I agree Chinese watches come in at a whole range of different levels, you pay your money so to speak. The challenge is to find an affordable that punches above it's weight, that's where the fun lies I reckon.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I was on Ali and about to fire on a Skmei 9120 but the language was a bit weird. I had 2 of the same in my cart except different band colors, But as I looked to see if I got the right one I wanted. one was a "Coffee Black Man" and the other was "Black Man" WTF I want a blue faced black strap I don't was a Black Man....Not there is anything wrong with that (I make jokes and hope no one was offended). I am also color deficient so for me to tell if a poor image is a black/blue face or sometimes black/brown strap or even gold/silver messes me up.

I guess for the price I could just buy a few and which one I do not want I can just pull it apart.



Mike_1 said:


> The plain design Skmei with the subdial seconds is available in blue. And there is an even cheaper Swidu watch with a turquoise dial which is nice for a giveaway price.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for posting the interesting comparative info! The SKMEI I received looks more like the Guanqin than the ones in the info you shared, as it has its crown set much lower in the case than the ones in your photos and has the same crown as the Guanqin, but I'd never say they are the same watch. They demonstrably are not! It would appear that they may share a movement and hands.



HoustonReal said:


> The GUANQIN GQ13007 almost certainly has sapphire, since all the different sellers list it. I would also disagree that the concentric circles is a nicer look than a recessed sub-dial. The SKMEI is slightly smaller, the crowns are set differently on their respective cases (SKMEI higher), and they do not have the same dial or cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Certainly a nice watch for sure...I'm tempted..


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,i want try to help with this Skmei watch,first i buy one blue and i like it very much so i give order for other 2 with brown and white dial and arrived before 2-3 days.When i take it i change the bands with a nato bands and thin mesh here and some photos
















when i try change the bands was a pain,very difficult because the spring bars is in a plastic cylinders and you dont have any space to remove the bars,must crack this cylinder.Today i remove the back cover,this is snap and not screw down.The movement it is not a Citizen as the factory says but a Suson model pe46 and here is the photo








Overall the watches is very nice for the price point,cost me 5$ each but the Chinese says lies as usual about speciffications.I hopo to help and i am sorry for my english is not the best.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for this great information! Very helpful. I was a bit suspicious about the fact that only some sellers were claiming "Japanese movement" and the manufacturer's blurb seemed to carefully say merely "Japanese battery". FWIW, my experience with Sunon movements (sample of only about 6 watches, but still...) is that they are just as accurate as Miyotas at around a second a week, although I've formed the opinion, probably from reading endless stuff on the web, that battery life may be shorter than a Miyota...in another year or so, I may know 

Either way, as you do, I really like these for the price.

Your blue one looks great on that mesh strap!



evritis said:


> Hello,i want try to help with this Skmei watch,first i buy one blue and i like it very much so i give order for other 2 with brown and white dial and arrived before 2-3 days.When i take it i change the bands with a nato bands and thin mesh here and some photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, and while on the subject of these particular SKMEIs, I just wanted to post a correction to my earlier assertion that these have no lume. As everyone else can probably see, their hands ARE lumed...it's just extraordinarily weak/thin. In fact it's categorically the worst lume I have ever seen.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*

GearBest *3rd Anniversary Promotion: *10% OFF* and Free Shipping for Watches and Jewelry

*Flash Sale - Men's Watches Additional Sale Prices! Many Ultra Affordables!*

Use coupon code "*3rdGBME*"​, 10% OFF and Free Shipping (Not for Special Offers and Flash Sales)
for Watches and Jewelry @GearBest 3rd Anniversary Promotion. (Ends: 28 March 2017)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks for this great information! Very helpful. I was a bit suspicious about the fact that only some sellers were claiming "Japanese movement" and the manufacturer's blurb seemed to carefully say merely "Japanese battery". FWIW, my experience with Sunon movements (sample of only about 6 watches, but still...) is that they are just as accurate as Miyotas at around a second a week, although I've formed the opinion, probably from reading endless stuff on the web, that battery life may be shorter than a Miyota...in another year or so, I may know
> 
> Either way, as you do, I really like these for the price.
> 
> Your blue one looks great on that mesh strap!


My Megir 3006 is useless after less than a year because the stem disconnected from its Sunon PE902 movement. The stem looks like it came unscrewed from a second section, not that it broke or snapped.

Sunon uses plastic gears, and is just not the same quality as a comparable Miyota or TMI/SII.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just got this one as part of a larger order of watches via Taobao, using a Chinese purchasing agent. Even with shipping and the agent's cut, this Pangchi quartz was under $20.

I like that the Arabic numerals are blued and applied, not just flat with the dial. Blued hands too and frame around the day-date. The bracelet is rattly, but looks good. It may ultimately be destined for a leather strap. Just a nice, easy-to-read, no-nonsense, white dial work watch.

































Everybody likes little surprises. The Taobao seller sent me this free keychain. One end unscrews to reveal a tiny Phillips screwdriver; the other end unscrews for a springbar removal tool. Cool!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, I agree that the plastic gears are not very encouraging. The first ultra-affordable I bought, a Swidu, has a Sunon movement which also makes easily visible use of plastic gears. My Sunon-equipped watches have so far all been alright, except for usually being more fiddly to set than most better movements, although there is some variation in this. It does interest me that they all manage the same accuracy, and that it's the same as I get from most Miyotas. I'll report back on battery life and longevity in another year or two 



HoustonReal said:


> My Megir 3006 is useless after less than a year because the stem disconnected from its Sunon PE902 movement. The stem looks like it came unscrewed from a second section, not that it broke or snapped.
> 
> Sunon uses plastic gears, and is just not the same quality as a comparable Miyota or TMI/SII.
> 
> View attachment 11129306


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Plastic gears aren't necessarily bad. 
In fact, when done right, they can be superior to metal:

Engineering Principles for Plastic Gears- Gear Solutions Magazine

(But does Sunon do them "right"?)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's certainly an interesting issue. Plastics have encroached into all kinds of areas of our consumer goods which we would hardly have envisaged had we been thinking about it a few decades ago. I'm not enough of an engineer to have a valid opinion on the use of plastic gears in watch movements but they aren't normally seen as a mark of quality, or, presumably, seen much outside very ,very cheap movements.



cayabo said:


> Plastic gears aren't necessarily bad.
> In fact, when done right, they can be superior to metal:
> 
> Engineering Principles for Plastic Gears- Gear Solutions Magazine
> ...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> My Megir 3006 is useless after less than a year because the stem disconnected from its Sunon PE902 movement. The stem looks like it came unscrewed from a second section, not that it broke or snapped.
> 
> Sunon uses plastic gears, and is just not the same quality as a comparable Miyota or TMI/SII.
> 
> View attachment 11129306


Mine stopped working the other day. I am hoping it just needs a new battery. Can anyone tell me how to remove the old one? Is there a release clip or something? TIA









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think you should be able to exert slight outward pressure on the little tab (on the clip) quite near the left of the "J" of "JAPAN" on the battery, while gently levering the battery out with a small screwdriver or similar.



BalooSD said:


> Mine stopped working the other day. I am hoping it just needs a new battery. Can anyone tell me how to remove the old one? Is there a release clip or something? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

While you're at it give the battery contacts a clean and remember don't touch the replacement battery with your fingers, sweat marks and so on.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

On the subject of nylon watch gears...it's just a cost cutting exercise really. Obviously its a lot cheaper to turn out millions of watch parts in plastic than in metal and electronically the watch is exactly the same.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The advantages of a well done plastic gear that is the same cost as a similar metal gear would be:
- greater lubricity without external lubrication
- higher dimensional accuracy
- less weight
- greater resistance to shock and vibration
- less wear on plastic gear and any gear touching it
- greater tolerance of mis-alignment
- greater complexity possible

Now if the gear performs equal to a metal gear, it would be 1/2 to 1/10th the cost.
And if it is a complex casting that replaces a couple metal parts the savings would be greater or even allow a design that couldn't be replicated with metal.

Many people assume that metal is better than plastic and cost is the only driving factor.
The ascendancy of the Japanese car industry in the 1980's is the benchmark for dispelling that myth.

In this case, an ultra-affordable Chinese watch movement, you're probably right in assuming the choice of plastic is driven primarily to reduce cost.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I suppose if you wanted to go into it deeply enough all sorts of coefficients would come into play. Expansion of the materials used in comparison to metal, friction over time and so on. Some plastics will develop a surface that will become increasingly rough with use, whereas metals generally becomes smoother with wear. 
I'm a keen cyclist and I'm not so sure I fancy riding one of my bikes if it were fitted with a plastic gear block!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The drivetrain of a bicycle is an excellent example of the relative advantages of metal over plastic.
The drivetrain of an RC car or drone is an excellent example of the relative advantages of plastic over metal.

A watch can be made better with the substitution of plastic for some of the metal (gears or other) but people incorrectly assume it is done for money savings alone.

MKII got all kinds of flak when they changed from a metal movement holder to Delrin. 
They did it for superior toughness but were roundly accused of taking the "cheap" route.


(BTW - the inclusion of a plastic gear in a geartrain is an effective way to clean the tooth faces. Worn particulates from the metal gears is embedded and retained in the plastic and prevented from doing further damage.)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Just bought the Skmei 9120 from DX for under US $7 delivered. I want to see how I like the size, and if I do, I'll save up for the 39mm Sea Gull bauhaus.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest Flash Sale! Big 3rd Anniversary Sale
**
*​









*Megir 2011 - $12.99*








*Ochstin 6043G - $16.99*








*Ochstin 6047G** - $17.99*








*Megir 2011 - $12.37*








*Megir 2002 - $12.99*








*Skone 9425G - $6.99*​
*
*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cayabo said:


> A watch can be made better with the substitution of plastic for some of the metal (gears or other) but people incorrectly assume it is done for money savings alone.
> 
> (BTW - the inclusion of a plastic gear in a geartrain is an effective way to clean the tooth faces. Worn particulates from the metal gears is embedded and retained in the plastic and prevented from doing further damage.)


If this is really true, why do only the Chinese use so many plastic gears in their movements? Tissot tried this in the 1970's with the Astrolon series, but I guess the public didn't react well.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

The force on the gear train of quartz watches is much lower than on mechanical watches, and it's not unusual for quartz watch movements (even quite expensive ones like this Omega) to have plastic gears.



HoustonReal said:


> If this is really true, why do only the Chinese use so many plastic gears in their movements? Tissot tried this in the 1970's with the Astrolon series, but I guess the public didn't react well.


The respected Lemania 5100 Swiss automatic chronograph movement used some plastic gears. Its descendant, ETA's C01.211, currently used in some Tissot, Certina and Swatch chronographs, uses not only some plastic gears but also a plastic escapement. In fact, ETA has used plastic escapements in their 284X movements for years, and chose that material/design for their new, best selling Sistem51 automatics.

So, would I rather have an Omega or a Swatch? Omega! But would I rather have a watch with 'plastic' (polymer) gears, or a watch with metal gears, if that metal was, say, permalloy?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> If this is really true, why do only the Chinese use so many plastic gears in their movements? Tissot tried this in the 1970's with the Astrolon series, but I guess the public didn't react well.


My opinion: Objectively, plastic is great. But watch enthusiasts don't decide to spend money objectively.

That's some really good information on the Tissot plastic movement.
Of particular interest was that it required no lubrication and showed no signs of wear, under a microscope, after extensive use.
And that the gear axles ran in metal plugs in the plates - I was wondering how that could be handled.
I'd be very interested to know how much drag the drive-train had compared to a mechanical (how reserve compared).

Lets say I'm purchasing 100,000 automatic watches for military use.
I can see how the low-maintenance, shock-resistance, light weight, cost and simplicity of plastics would win in a blind competition.
(Glock comes to mind)

A 2824 replacement could be made in plastic, much like the Tissot, that would be better in almost every way than today's ETA.
But who would want one? By every measure it could be superior but it would still be "plastic".


----------



## brunico (Jan 8, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Skone 9425G - $8.15*


Seeing the Botta Uno 24 Neo online got me into watches, and I bought the Skone to try out the looks (I realised I didn't like them, so that saved me a fair bit of cash). The Skone's combination of a 24hr dial and a 12hr movement makes it confusing to read, which was another reason to get rid of it. But I recall the finish wasn't bad at all, and certainly pretty good for the price.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow been going through every page from the beginning. Glad I found this thread after seeing in the "Affordable" forum that $500 is an affordable watch.

Anyway I'll play. I've been buying under $20 watches for years, most actually $9 - 13. When they quit working or need a battery it's cheaper to buy a new one. These are the ones I kept, the three metal ones need a battery.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

KJProX said:


> Wow been going through every page from the beginning. Glad I found this thread after seeing in the "Affordable" forum that $500 is an affordable watch.


Affordable is not strictly defined, but a recent poll had 96+% of WUS members agreeing that it should be $1000 or less. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2017-poll-price-range-affordable-watch-you-4108106.html


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Affordable is not strictly defined, but a recent poll had 96+% of WUS members agreeing that it should be $1000 or less. [\QUOTE]
> I know I seen that, but that price not at my house. I'm real comfortable here in the under $20 thread.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Guess I can't edit or delete my post so lets try that again



HoustonReal said:


> Affordable is not strictly defined, but a recent poll had 96+% of WUS members agreeing that it should be $1000 or less.


I seen that, but that won't fly at my house. I'm real comfortable in the under $20 thread.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think some of our WuS friends are just kidding themselves, really.

In this thread, we understand what affordability really means.



HoustonReal said:


> Affordable is not strictly defined, but a recent poll had 96+% of WUS members agreeing that it should be $1000 or less. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2017-poll-price-range-affordable-watch-you-4108106.html


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good work, but you should also know that should you wish to keep some of your true affordables, er, truly affordable, even after a battery change or two, most popular sizes of watch battery cost very little online. Just don't accidentally - or deliberately - fit alkaline batteries unless you enjoy the replacement process so much that you want to repeat it after a month or two. I also read that the alkaline ones are also more liable then silver oxide to leak.



KJProX said:


> Wow been going through every page from the beginning. Glad I found this thread after seeing in the "Affordable" forum that $500 is an affordable watch.
> 
> Anyway I'll play. I've been buying under $20 watches for years, most actually $9 - 13. When they quit working or need a battery it's cheaper to buy a new one. These are the ones I kept, the three metal ones need a battery.
> 
> View attachment 11194402


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

I can see this is going to be a problem, you guys are all enablers! I now have about 15 watches in my "Watch List" on ebay and wanting to pull the trigger on a couple.

Just added this one to the collection got it at wally world for $7.88, similiar to but cheaper then one I was going to get online.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I think some of our WuS friends are just kidding themselves, really.
> 
> In this thread, we understand what affordability really means.


The over 96% figure included those who felt it should be limited to $200 or $500, as well as those who thought $1000 was the limit. Less than 4% felt their affordable limit was over $1000.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sure. But it is in this thread and a few other remote corners of the WuS forums where real affordability is understood and even promoted. I mean to and by those of us for whom any of these figures seem high.



HoustonReal said:


> The over 96% figure included those who felt it should be limited to $200 or $500, as well as those who thought $1000 was the limit. Less than 4% felt their affordable limit was over $1000.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

So, my SKMEI 8120 arrived today. I bought this extremely cheaply from DX.com.









They have used the same type of too-thick glass that we often see on the cheapest watches. It's slightly domed, and interestingly seems to be coated with something blue, as I tried to show in the photo above.









The printing and machining on the dial are very well done indeed, and I like the way the dial colour perception changes between white, cream, and very pale gold according to the light level and type. I expected that the three blue numerals (SKMEI's input into the design, I think) might look a bit naff, but actually I like them.

It comes on a horrible, uncomfortable papery strap with a really nasty buckle, and the undoubtedly Chinese movement on mine has a minute hand which swings a bit loose when you pull its crown out. Not terrifically confidence-inspiring! If the watch is still working when the strap wears out, I'll put a better one on it. My other recent SKMEIs came with much lass nasty straps.

It was great to discover that this dial design pleases me as much on my wrist as it always has in photos, and I immediately wished I'd got one sooner.

For the hell of it, here it is beside another recent SKMEI that was also mentioned in this great thread:









This one is a little smaller but has a fractionally greater lug-to-lug distance.

If anyone's interested, these photos were taken on a Nikon Coolpix 990 camera made in the year 2000 and are straight out of camera, without any alteration at all.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> So, my SKMEI 8120 arrived today. I bought this extremely cheaply from DX.com.
> 
> They have used the same type of too-thick glass that we often see on the cheapest watches. It's slightly domed, and interestingly seems to be coated with something blue, as I tried to show in the photo above.
> 
> ...


Looks great and nice camera work there, that Nikon does a really good job!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> So, my SKMEI 8120 arrived today. I bought this extremely cheaply from DX.com.
> 
> View attachment 11212514
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I have one on the way from DX as well.

What jumped out at me was that it looks in the second pic like the edge of the minute hand is quite rough and the camera picked up lots of "hot spots." Is that accurate to say?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks! I enjoyed using the camera again after a very long time.



KJProX said:


> Looks great and nice camera work there, that Nikon does a really good job!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, the minute hand is rough along the edges, but it's only visible under magnification, and from the side. To observe the roughness in the flesh requires a lot of effort and perseverance.

The camera picked up the dial reflections because I wanted to capture the blue coating. I compared it for reflectivity just now with the Eyki Overfly field watch which uses a similar glass, but uncoated, and the Skmei stays readable in brighter light than the Eyki.










(Photo grabbed from the www). The Eyki, in beige dial version, was only fractionally more reflective, if at all, but it was more annoying.

The SKMEI 9083 and 9089 that also arrived recently again have similar crystals, but uncoated. I personally think all these watches would look better with the thinner crystals used by Naviforce and Megir, but I still like them they way they are!



hanshananigan said:


> Thanks for the review. I have one on the way from DX as well.
> 
> What jumped out at me was that it looks in the second pic like the edge of the minute hand is quite rough and the camera picked up lots of "hot spots." Is that accurate to say?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

14$


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice watch got one myself, well two actually the better half also has the ladies one. Guanqin do their own version of this type of watch which has a better quality finish as Houston pointed out, but not surprisingly it costs more. 


That said I paid a skmei price for mine thanks to taking advantage of an offer plus codes, points and lord knows what else being used. You have to box clever with this collecting game, if you can hold back long enough and wait sooner or later they'll be an offer on the watch you have an eye on. 


On the subject of watch hands...when they're painted it goes on thick so that creates a sort of rounded look to the finish because of surface tension. The paint is very thin at the edges of the hand so it looks a bit scratchy so to speak. I should think you would get that on all painted watch hands if it's applied thickly enough.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm 3wks into waiting for my latest GearBest order. The home stretch now! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=10566457*Ochstin 6043G* Pilot Chronograph - http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=10566457_*Flash Sale*_ http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=10566457*$15.**9**9 w/Free Shipping*
Black IP version on leather - Gearbest 3rd Anniversary Sale


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

$19 from the bay

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 2011* quartz chronograph on NATO - *Flash Sale $12.37
*Normally $20+

Choice of black or white dial at this sale price


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

samshy said:


> $19 from the bay
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Thats a sweet find. Why can't I ever cone across such sweet finds on eBay?


----------



## Sartajsajid (Nov 24, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> The font used for the numerals of your latest acquisition reminds me strongly of my first watch, which was a Timex with a military style dial.


Searching for something like this. A watch without Any logo and with a flieger dial at a cheap price. Suggestions?


----------



## Sartajsajid (Nov 24, 2016)

Damn what watch is this? Where did you find it? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sartajsajid (Nov 24, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Quick update - I was placing an order for some watch parts from a local supplier so I decided to go for broke and add a pair of luminous hands to the order. They cost £2.50 and totally transform the look of the watch, both day and night. This one's definitely a keeper now. b-)
> 
> View attachment 10816762
> 
> ...


Available on ebay?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sartajsajid (Nov 24, 2016)

KROG said:


> $5 no name cheapie from big lots. Put a $7 strap on it and love the looks. Accuracy is pretty bad, the hands are hard to set, the bezel is fixed and blemished, there is a chrome piece missing from the dial and it weighs nothing. Looks so good to me though so I keep wearing it.


Where did you find it? 😍


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sartajsajid said:


> Searching for something like this. A watch without Any logo and with a flieger dial at a cheap price. Suggestions?


The only sterile affordables I know of are those from the Eaglemoss Military Watches collection.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sartajsajid said:


> Available on ebay?


The watch is available on eBay, yes.

INFANTRY Mens Military Army Sport Outdoor Quartz Wrist Watch Nylon Luminous | eBay


----------



## Sartajsajid (Nov 24, 2016)

Lancman said:


> The watch is available on eBay, yes.
> 
> INFANTRY Mens Military Army Sport Outdoor Quartz Wrist Watch Nylon Luminous | eBay


I was actually talking about the lumed bezel.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Sartajsajid said:


> I was actually talking about the lumed bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lancman is the master of DIY lume jobs. Maybe you can buy one from him.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sartajsajid said:


> I was actually talking about the lumed bezel.


No, I did that myself. They are not available separately.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

-ix- said:


> Lancman is the master of DIY lume jobs. Maybe you can buy one from him.


Ha ha!  Hardly a master, certainly not to a standard I would consider good enough to sell.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm back again. Digging further to the bottom of the "Banished Watch" drawer I found four more under $20's. Two of them were free manufactures give away swag, the unique one is the USB watch. It's from the mid 2000's so only 124mb but still some files on it when I plugged it in. The worse looking one I literally wore out, lot of the paint wore off and beat up.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I recently picked up this G-Shock at a pawn shop for $15.00. Does that count?










"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

LifeTrekker said:


> I recently picked up this G-Shock at a pawn shop for $15.00. Does that count?


It sure does and nice find!


----------



## KROG (Oct 31, 2016)

> Where did you find it?


I got it at Big Lots. It's the only one I saw there and it was there for quite a while before I bought it. I've also had it for almost a year. It came on a red rubber strap that I really didn't like, one of the spring bars was bent and it wasn't running so I hesitated a few times even though it was so cheap. There was no brand identification on anything that came with it so unfortunately I have no idea how to track down another one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$11 from Taobao. Even with shipping and Chinese purchasing agent fee (came with a bunch of other stuff), still under $20.









Can't say I've ever seen a dart board scoring bezel before.

I threw it on a red leather strap I had laying around, and I think it works great.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

$6 from eBay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I have this one and the same in white. They are always under $20 on Amazon.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just found this at a Salvation Army thrift shop for $5.99. Can't wait to see if it works when I get home and replace the battery.










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex T2P132 - seems to be a lot of them on eBay (used) right now.
This one came to me with a couple hairline scratches, for less than $10 including shipping.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Megir 2011* quartz chronograph on NATO - *Flash Sale $12.37
> *Normally $20+
> 
> Choice of black or white dial at this sale price


These are great...I am looking for a chronograph, this looks to fit the bill. Just wanted to ask whether you've used the chrono functions and if they work as intended? Many thanks.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex T2P132 - seems to be a lot of them on eBay (used) right now.
> This one came to me with a couple hairline scratches, for less than $10 including shipping.
> 
> View attachment 11288330
> ...


Good find

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So, I own the watch with the brown dial.I love it it is well finished and a great looking watch you can currently find one at Deals machine for under 10 bucks.So, what's with the other watches?The middle one shows the ROLEX style caseback.It is the same watch as the one I own it just has a black strap.The first one is a SONSDO with a pop off style caseback.It is not as well finished as the Curren.The advantage is you can get the caseback off.That battery will not last forever. I have a ROLEX compatible caseback wrench but the caseback on the Curren is too big. Lug end to lug end this watch is 47 mm.It is 13 mm thick and it is 45 mm wide. The SONSDO will have the same measurements .(measurements can vary.I take them fresh for each post with my plastic calipers.)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchustebbing said:


> These are great...I am looking for a chronograph, this looks to fit the bill. Just wanted to ask whether you've used the chrono functions and if they work as intended? Many thanks.


These operate like the Seiko VD53, the stopwatch functions are on the sub-dials, and the large central second hand is not part of the chronograph.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 11288394
> View attachment 11288434
> View attachment 11288562
> So, I own the watch with the brown dial.I love it it is well finished and a great looking watch you can currently find one at Deals machine for under 10 bucks.So, what's with the other watches?The middle one shows the ROLEX style caseback.It is the same watch as the one I own it just has a black strap.The first one is a SONSDO with a pop off style caseback.It is not as well finished as the Curren.The advantage is you can get the caseback off.That battery will not last forever. I have a ROLEX compatible caseback wrench but the caseback on the Curren is too big. Lug end to lug end this watch is 47 mm.It is 13 mm thick and it is 45 mm wide. The SONSDO will have the same measurements .(measurements can vary.I take them fresh for each post with my plastic calipers.)


I own a similar Curren, and it's a POS. The finish is horrible, but it only cost $4.25 on eBay. The strap wore out in a few weeks. No lume. Badly applied finish. Finish on crown wore off in under two weeks. It was so bad, I would never consider another Curren. Maybe I got a bad one?

BTW - The caseback on mine is a pop off. My Megir 3006 has a caseback that looks like a Luminor, but it's also a pop-off.



























*Megir 3006 caseback:*


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Just a quick heads-up - the Eaglemoss military watches are 50% off at the moment which means most of them are just £4.99, or £4.74 if you sign up to their newsletter.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I found the Sanda version of the Skmei 1134 for approx USD$4.62 shipped. 
You MUST leave a message about color you want in ""Add message"" before you pay the money on eBay. Otherwise the order will be sent automatically.
If you want the Skmei 1134, I found it here for USD$5.81 shipped.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered (again) the white with black bezel version. £12.99. Nice colour selection of them now, don't know why they have no fully red bezel option though, sure it would sell plenty.








I've got two yellow straps to try with mine.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

They look similar to the Deerfun, on sale in 4 days for USD$10.50 shipped on Ali xpress. Search = Deer Fun Watch
There is also a red model, or is it pink?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Red bezel though, mod a black dial into one of them, it'd be great.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Two days left to pick up this *Megir 2011* chronograph for only *$12.09*


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Red bezel though, mod a black dial into one of them, it'd be great.


This isn't $20 or less but the timing is amazing. Currently this Stuhrling Aquadiver is $74.95  + $8.84 Shipping, but in about 12 hours (11am 27.03.17 AUS EST) it will be a "Lightning Deal"


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bought one of those FNGEEN divers discussed a few pages back, and it came in today.

It's ok. The Soki is used to have was much better, but for $12, this will make a good beater.

It came unprotected on a pillow in a nice cardboard box. The bracelet is folded, and pretty rattly, but not a hair puller and pretty comfy. Regardless, I swapped it for a rubber strap.

The case back is a screw on, but mine was loose. Bezel is 60 click and action (on my example) is pretty poor. I may try removing and reseating it as it seems a bit loose. Crown is not screw down, and oddly, although there is two crown out positions, the middle position does nothing. So no quick-set date, but it can be semi-quick set by going back and forth from 8:00-12:00.

Anyway, a few straight off the phone pics. Plenty of dust on the crystal, but none under it.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

matlobi said:


> Bought one of those FNGEEN divers discussed a few pages back, and it came in today.
> 
> It's ok. The Soki is used to have was much better, but for $12, this will make a good beater.
> 
> ...


Looks nice for $12.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Is there a 12 step program for this problem? 

Just picked this one up last night at Wally World on closeout for $10, thought it was a great buy for a Casio like this. This is the first all digital display watch that I've bought since early 2000's, I prefer analog/digital combo's. I know it doesn't say it on the Bezel but is this considered a G-Shock or in the G-Shock family?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

KJProX said:


> Is there a 12 step program for this problem?
> 
> Just picked this one up last night at Wally World on closeout for $10, thought it was a great buy for a Casio like this. This is the first all digital display watch that I've bought since early 2000's, I prefer analog/digital combo's. I know it doesn't say it on the Bezel but is this considered a G-Shock or in the G-Shock family?


It isn't, but it is in a line of Casio's that I like to call G-Shock Lite. Similar aesthetics and features, but less cost. In your case, WAY less.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

matlobi said:


> It isn't, but it is in a line of Casio's that I like to call G-Shock Lite. Similar aesthetics and features, but less cost. In your case, WAY less.


Thanks for the info.

I see by your location if you're actually in the city of Minneapolis I'm about 35 miles northwest of you.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

KJProX said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I see by your location if you're actually in the city of Minneapolis I'm about 35 miles northwest of you.


Small world. 

Elk River?


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

matlobi said:


> Small world.
> 
> Elk River?


Even closer, Buffalo. Small world indeed.

Nice collection you have also.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

It has been exactly 1 month since my GearBest order. Any day now! 🤣

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

KJProX said:


> Is there a 12 step program for this problem?
> 
> Just picked this one up last night at Wally World on closeout for $10, thought it was a great buy for a Casio like this. This is the first all digital display watch that I've bought since early 2000's, I prefer analog/digital combo's. I know it doesn't say it on the Bezel but is this considered a G-Shock or in the G-Shock family?


I have that watch too I am in Carrington ND.


----------



## BillPark (Oct 2, 2013)

casio watch with resin strap


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Here we go again, when is this going to stop. :roll: A coworker got a free watch promotion just pay shipping, they sent two watches. He just gave me the second one. It's cheap but looks ok and I like the band.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Military/Field luminous watch - sterile dial *$5.99*

- Material: stainless steel + canvas watchband
- Quartz movement
- Date and Week display
- Glow in the dark dial and pointer
- Water resistant and shock resistant
- Wristband length: 19cm
- Wristband Width: 1.7cm
- Powered by 1 x SR626SW battery 
- Dimensions: 1.54 in x 1.34 in x 0.35 in (3.9 cm x 3.4 cm x 0.9 cm)
- Weight: 1.76 oz (50 g)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Dbl post


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Houston, you posted a list of what you consider to be tiers for Cinese watches. Would you mind linking or repeating it? It looked very useful. Might make for a thread and discussion on its own on the Chinese forum.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

You all made me buy this! The first of a bunch of under $20's I have coming in showed up today. This one came from California, the rest will trickle in over the next month or so from the land of under 20's. The bracelet is huge so I need to size it before it see's any wrist time. So far it looks and feels better then I was expecting for $13.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> This is my favorite, the Swidu SWI-001 watch, it costed me $6.99 :
> View attachment 10743066


Wat goes nicely with cheap watches? Cheap nato straps! b-) :








It was 2.66 dollar from ebay.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Houston, you posted a list of what you consider to be tiers for Chinese watches. Would you mind linking or repeating it? It looked very useful. Might make for a thread and discussion on its own on the Chinese forum.


Here is the link. This was just a thread response, and certainly not a definitive list.

20 dollars or less, let's see them! - Page 256

The problem with posting this in F72 is that they really don't like anything that doesn't wind. I'm not sure if I would divide the manufacturers into four or five tiers, but three seems too limited. Which group or tier a manufacturer falls into is sometimes obvious by the real world pricing and features. When you have a $20 limit, the tiers available are somewhat limited, but it's possible to find sapphire, all stainless construction, and better than 30M WR as long as you don't mind quartz.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Here is the link. This was just a thread response, and certainly not a definitive list.
> 
> 20 dollars or less, let's see them! - Page 256
> 
> The problem with posting this in F72 is that they really don't like anything that doesn't wind. I'm not sure if I would divide the manufacturers into four or five tiers, but three seems too limited. Which group or tier a manufacturer falls into is sometimes obvious by the real world pricing and features. When you have a $20 limit, the tiers available are somewhat limited, but it's possible to find sapphire, all stainless construction, and better than 30M WR as long as you don't mind quartz.


Great points. Thanks!


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Today two watches arrived.
I allready have a Yazole 310, and I really liked it. So I bought another one, the Yazole 309, it was $5.29 on eBay:








Very nice watch, a bit bigger then the previous one, 42 mm, but it looks very good. The band is a bit stiff, but it looks great with a black nato strap too.

The second watch is the Miler A8274, bought for $6.29 on eBay:







I really like the unique design of this one.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Got this quartz guy (US $5 on DealeXtreme) to see if I might like the size (39mm, 8mm thick), and if so, would set me up for the 39mm hand-winding Sea Gull.

I think I prefer 36mm or so for this shape and dial [edit] (i.e., this particular 1930s Bauhaus-flavored design).

It looks good, though, except for the goofy Skmei font. On the wrist it could pass for a $5 or $500 watch, IMO, although the crown and of course the strap look cheap. Hard to tell pricing with simple watches when they get the basics right (crisp edges, even polishing, etc.).


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

KJProX said:


> You all made me buy this! The first of a bunch of under $20's I have coming in showed up today. This one came from California, the rest will trickle in over the next month or so from the land of under 20's. The bracelet is huge so I need to size it before it see's any wrist time. So far it looks and feels better then I was expecting for $13.


What's the model number for that one? I really like the pixel display.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Got this quartz guy (US $5 on DealeXtreme) to see if I might like the size (39mm, 8mm thick), and if so, would set me up for the 39mm hand-winding Sea Gull.
> 
> I think I prefer 36mm or so for this shape and dial [edit] (i.e., this particular 1930s Bauhaus-flavored design).
> 
> It looks good, though, except for the goofy Skmei font. On the wrist it could pass for a $5 or $500 watch, IMO, although the crown and of course the strap look cheap. Hard to tell pricing with simple watches when they get the basics right (crisp edges, even polishing, etc.).


I would like this watch way better if they had chosen just one shade of blue for the dial. I'm not a big fan of the lighter blue color (12, 8 & 4) and two-tone scheme.

In my experience, Under $10 watches like this may look great for a few weeks, but they can quickly deteriorate. If you want to thrown them out in a few months, are they really a good value, as opposed to a $25 - $50 model that will look good for a few years?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys, 
Speaking of blue watches...

Do you know of any "almost stunning" quartz watches on AliX or eBay with only the hands done in blue, nothing else. Even greater, only the seconds hand.

Something like this beautiful Bulova, but cheaper. 









EDIT: Sorry, thought I posted this in another thread ("Best of Ali"). Will crosspost there. Couldn't find a way to delete this post.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

matlobi said:


> What's the model number for that one? I really like the pixel display.


Not for sure on the model but engraved on the back above Skmei is 1032. I found it on the "bay" searching Skmei, I was actually looking for a different watch and came across this one.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Bughead said:


> The second watch is the Miler A8274, bought for $6.29 on eBay:
> View attachment 11373922
> 
> I really like the unique design of this one.


I wish the would have left the "10" same color as the Dial, that zero looks out of place imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

KJProX said:


> Not for sure on the model but engraved on the back above Skmei is 1032. I found it on the "bay" searching Skmei, I was actually looking for a different watch and came across this one.


Bingo! That's the model number - *SKMEI 1032 Blue* or *Charcoal* dial Lowest price *$12.42* on eBay for blue dial/*$13.50* for charcoal


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Bingo! That's the model number - *SKMEI 1032 Blue* or *Charcoal* dial Lowest price *$12.42* on eBay for blue dial/*$13.50* for charcoal


Thanks Houston.

I sized the bracelet so I can wear it and I am today, I like it! I was pleasantly surprised last night when I checked the lume that not only the hands but the numbers and markers also glow, didn't check for how long though.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Hey guys,
> Speaking of blue watches...
> 
> Do you know of any "almost stunning" quartz watches on AliX or eBay with only the hands done in blue, nothing else. Even greater, only the seconds hand.
> ...


I stumbled on this one on eBay:

Fashion Men's Stainless Steel Military Sport Date Quartz Wrist Watch Waterproof | eBay

But I think it might look better with a black band.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Owh, found another one, you might like this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fashion-Men...45921?var=631136190878&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
(choose "Black&White")

edit: another one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGBO-Mens...hash=item25d10fa805:m:mcWFpLUZAAw1Ew6UcDEbs5w


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bughead said:


> Owh, found another one, you might like this one:
> 
> Fashion Men's Leather Stainless Steel Military Casual Analog Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay
> (choose "Black&White")
> ...


The eBay seller lists it as having a stainless steel case, but every Longbo on Ali Express is listed as alloy.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

KJProX said:


> Is there a 12 step program for this problem?
> 
> Just picked this one up last night at Wally World on closeout for $10, thought it was a great buy for a Casio like this. This is the first all digital display watch that I've bought since early 2000's, I prefer analog/digital combo's. I know it doesn't say it on the Bezel but is this considered a G-Shock or in the G-Shock family?


Score. I picked mine up at Wallyworld for $29.99 some 5 years or so ago. It is my "working around the house" watch and as we're doing renovations, it hasn't left my wrist in 3 months.

great watch

I think it may be a cheaper cousin of the G but not in the same league as it has more limited functions - but still, solar, world time, alarm, chrono.... great watch


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The eBay seller lists it as having a stainless steel case, but every Longbo on Ali Express is listed as alloy.
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB13uSJ...dth=790&hash=e4bee570b5f8daaa46ef982b031f171c


I alway take specs on eBay with a grain of salt. 

BTW, it seems there are 3 sizes of this watch, 45 mm, 40 mm and 33 mm. On eBay a lot of them are 45 mm (example, and see this picture).
A 45 mm version would be to big for my taste, I would prefer the 40 mm.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bughead said:


> I alway take specs on eBay with a grain of salt.
> 
> BTW, it seems there are 3 sizes of this watch, 45 mm, 40 mm and 33 mm. On eBay a lot of them are 45 mm (example, and see this picture).
> A 45 mm version would be to big for my taste, I would prefer the 40 mm.


I know these aren't exactly the same, but they're really close. A much better deal considering their specs.

*Guanqin GQ13007* Miyota quartz, small second, sapphire, 100M WR *$14.80* with coupon code "*GBWATCH*"











Guanqin also makes the *GQ13001*, starting at *$16.72* on Ali Express, but no blue hands on white.










The closest match color wise are these, but they're *$20*, and a bit larger (40.5mm) Only 30M WR and no sapphire.

*Guanqin BJ001 series*










*Guanqin BJ005*


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I just received this and placed a strap on I had laying around. All in all was $18 cad. Being on these forums I never understood the love with the divers....now I understand. Time to get MORE and better.

Next up my Cahill, then Tisell. Then......









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

This one is in a group pic I posted a few pages back along with other non running under 20's. I've been working on getting them all functioning again, most just needing batteries. This one required a little more work but I got it to come back to life. I'm sure I got this in the early 90's maybe late 80's? It was $13 at KMart. I really liked this watch and wore it solid for a year maybe more then it died, couldn't get it to work even with a new battery at the time. Went back to buy a new one and of course they didn't have it anymore. Anyway I was happy to get it working again, cleaned it all up and wore it to work today. It's kind of funky but different, it may not see much wrist time though. It is small compared to the current trend it watch size and the digital display is really tiny, the 3 round windows don't display anything but flash black markers around there outside.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I've just received my Sinobi watch and I have to say I'm impressed! It's a lot of watch for 17 quid.








It came extremely well packed via tracked mail. That's some serious bubble wrap. Bonus marks for the free leather armband too!!









Impressively chunky bracelet with solid links. The clasp is a bit light but at this price that's just getting picky.

















On the wrist.

This will be my grab-n-go / quartz beater. I think it looks pretty good too, nice dial texture, solid build - definitely gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Interestingly I purchased a Guanquin GQ13007 from Gearbest about a month ago but so far nothing has arrived. Tracking doesn't work and they tell me I would have to pay extra to use that particular delight unlike Ali which is free.


Gearbest say allow up to 35 business days for a package to arrive which of course is seven whole weeks and to me at least that's ridiculous. The longest I've had to wait with ali is a fortnight, and on occasions items have turned up in a week.


Also I'm not sure who's supplying this watch, I can't find the name of any seller involved only GB so I must assume it's down to them.
I'm minded to stick with Ali in future, alway good communication with the seller which i like to see. This is my first purchase with Gearbest and not a good start.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Did anybody actually receive one of these SKMEI 1016's from YoShop? I've just realised that I ordered one on Feb 24th and haven't...



HoustonReal said:


> *Skmei 1016 Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function (found on 1sale.com daily deal - actual deal on YoShop.com)
> 
> $4.25 + Free Shipping W/ Promo Code "DSYSSKLW"! **($8.71 until you add promo code at checkout)**
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> Did anybody actually receive one of these SKMEI 1016's from YoShop? I've just realised that I ordered one on Feb 24th and haven't...


I am still waiting! They told me it could take a whole month (or up to 30 *business days*), and the free shipping doesn't include any tracking ability. I ordered mine on March 8th, so your experience isn't giving me much confidence.


Thank you for placing your order with us.


Your order was shipped out on 9 Mar. However, as you selected Flat Rate Shipping which is unregistered mail, no tracking number is available with this order. The standard delivery time is about 10-25 working days. Until then, please rest assured that the order is still on its way. We shipped thousands of orders to your country every month with this shipper. 


The delivery information
customers: , shipping address: , city: Houston, state: Texas, zip_code: 77024, country: US, phone: 713----------
Reference number: GEGMY00044340,shipping method: MYAMCJ,
tracking site: EST shipping date: March 9, 2017 17:33:53,estimated time: 15-30 business days, 
sku*quantity:WS0077103 * 1 , 



Thank you for your patience and kind support. 
If there are any additional problems or further queries, please feel free to contact us and we will do our very best to assist you.


Best regards
Bailey
Yoshop Customer Service
http://www.yoshop.com/

​
If I were you, I would log into Yoshop and file a support ticket. You have waited long enough. I will file another complaint next week if it isn't here yet. Lots of Chinese sellers claim they can take 30-45 days to deliver your purchases, but most of mine have come in 9-21 days.

​


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah. Thanks. I opened a support ticket with them a moment ago and will report back when I hear back from them. It would be exceptional for it to arrive after this long, but you never know!



HoustonReal said:


> I am still waiting! They told me it could take a whole month (or up to 30 *business days*), and the free shipping doesn't include any tracking ability. I ordered mine on March 8th, so your experience isn't giving me much confidence.
> 
> 
> Thank you for placing your order with us.
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

As a fellow Brit I thought it worth sharing my positive experience with Gearbest. My ten or so orders from them have always arrived after between 2 and 4 weeks, but more often nearer 2 weeks. Their tracking has normally worked for me, and I've never paid extra for it. I've never ordered through Ali so can't compare, but I've had several ebay watch purchases not arrive and one did so only after about 10 weeks.

As far as I'm aware Gearbest orders are fulfilled only by them. They are the seller.



Technician said:


> Interestingly I purchased a Guanquin GQ13007 from Gearbest about a month ago but so far nothing has arrived. Tracking doesn't work and they tell me I would have to pay extra to use that particular delight unlike Ali which is free.
> 
> Gearbest say allow up to 35 business days for a package to arrive which of course is seven whole weeks and to me at least that's ridiculous. The longest I've had to wait with ali is a fortnight, and on occasions items have turned up in a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Ah...that's a bit more encouraging at least, thanks for the reply Mike


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Did anybody actually receive one of these SKMEI 1016's from YoShop? I've just realised that I ordered one on Feb 24th and haven't...


Nope, still waiting. My order was supposedly shipped out on 27th Feb, so today makes it exactly 30 business days. Time to go for a refund I think.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's what I got:

"Dear Michael,
I am sorry to hear you haven't received the order yet.


The delivery information
Reference number: GEGMY00028311,shipping method: MYAMCJ,
tracking site: EST shipping date: February 26, 2017 14:38:06,estimated time: 15-30 business days, 
sku*quantity:WS0077103 * 1 , 

In order to resolve it, please kindly confirm the following points:

1) Please reconfirm your delivery address in " My account" as follow:



Address Line 1： 
Address Line 2：
Town/City： 
State/Province：
Country： 
Zip/Postal Code：
Contact Phone：


2)Please contact your local post office in charge of your area, stating your name and address.
In some cases, Post office may require customers to collect parcels over there.
Once you have checked with the post office, kindly let us know the results.

3)We shipped on date February 26 and your delivery deadline will expire on Date April 26.
Once we receive all details above, we will offer you the right resolution for your case on that date.

Once again we are sorry for this inconvenience, and we will do best to resolve it to your satisfaction.
Thank you for your patience collaboration.


Best regards,
Bailey
Yoshop Customer Service
http://www.yoshop.com" 



Mike_1 said:


> Ah. Thanks. I opened a support ticket with them a moment ago and will report back when I hear back from them. It would be exceptional for it to arrive after this long, but you never know!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm getting the feeling that the similarity of experience documented so far is not coincidental!

PS My request for a refund was addressed only in so much as they told me the delivery deadline expires after two months, which is "interesting" as their website suggests 25 days. Not encouraging at all!



Lancman said:


> Nope, still waiting. My order was supposedly shipped out on 27th Feb, so today makes it exactly 30 business days. Time to go for a refund I think.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> I'm getting the feeling that the similarity of experience documented so far is not coincidental!
> 
> PS My request for a refund was addressed only in so much as they told me the delivery deadline expires after two months, which is "interesting" as their website suggests 25 days. Not encouraging at all!


Well, if they say 25 business days that's five weeks. So if they ask for eight weeks or so before giving a refund, that seems fair to me. At least they are prompt with emails, if not so prompt with shipping.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The difference between 5 weeks and two months is over three weeks!



hanshananigan said:


> Well, if they say 25 business days that's five weeks. So if they ask for eight weeks or so before giving a refund, that seems fair to me. At least they are prompt with emails, if not so prompt with shipping.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Reading the above concerns me a bit. I recently made my first purchase on the same site but different seller. I've received a tracking number RB20419333SG but that isn't a format I'm used to seeing. Neither China Post or USPS show as a valid number. Carrier is listed as Line-Haul. Just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Another interesting thing...the message Houston received from Yoshop is almost word for word the same as the one I got, funny thing is mine came from Gearbest !
Could it be these replies are coming from the same wholesaler rather than the business that took the original order. The plot thickens.....


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I bought some watches from Ahlee Express and I had the same runaround.

You can only dispute on your credit card 60 days after the purchase. Many of these jokers want to get past that date and/or just wear you down until you forget.

Take orders for 100 watches, ship none and pocket all the cash.

Maybe only 90% of the people will even remember and email to dispute.

Send some song and dance, drag feet, maybe 20 or 30% more fall off.

If you paid by credit card, its time to file a dispute. The dispute will take weeks to resolve and if the watch arrives in the meantime, you can cancel your dispute.

If you paid by paypal, same as above.

If you didn't pay by paypal or credit card, count this as a learning experience.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Not under $20, but I recently placed an order with yoshop and paid for express DHL delivery, and the watch arrived within a week as promised. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> The difference between 5 weeks and two months is over three weeks!


Well, I I respect your right to feel that is unacceptable. I just figure that if you're using a shipping method that is going to take 5 weeks, you might as well expect that it could take longer.

I haven't seen what they put in their original email at the time of purchase but my guess is that they mean don't get concerned within the first 35 business days, after which, contact us and we'll figure it out from there. Was it a guarantee?

I recently ordered a watch from DX. It took, I don't know, three or four weeks to get to me using the cheapest option. I don't know exactly how they did it, but they seem to have routed the watch from China through the Netherlands and then to the US. Took three carriers and a couple different shipping numbers for it to happen, and there were long periods of blackout with no shipping information. I guess that is how they keep shipping costs, duties comma and other fees low to non-existent.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I am currently 5wks into waiting for my 3rd GearBest order in the past 6mo. Others orders arrived fine but I didn't time them. I'll go back and see when my 1st pics of said watches were. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I found a pic dated Sept 30th from an order placed on the 6th. Hmmm. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Speak of the devil! Package came today. All the watches. Just waiting on a pair of shorts now. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Five weeks/25 business days is what their website implies their delivery cut-off point to be. Their delivery estimate gave a broad range, the upper end of which was much less than that, hence my expectation that delivery might be around the 2-3 weeks many sellers manage. I'm not sweating over it or even discussing acceptability, but once something has taken so much longer than usual that I have almost forgotten about it, my confidence in its arrival declines sharply.

The Netherlands routing option seems to be widely used and seems to work well. I haven't worked out why or how this is so, but other countries are sometimes used. One of my record slow deliveries arrived via Turkey about three months after my order!



hanshananigan said:


> Well, I I respect your right to feel that is unacceptable. I just figure that if you're using a shipping method that is going to take 5 weeks, you might as well expect that it could take longer.
> 
> I haven't seen what they put in their original email at the time of purchase but my guess is that they mean don't get concerned within the first 35 business days, after which, contact us and we'll figure it out from there. Was it a guarantee?
> 
> I recently ordered a watch from DX. It took, I don't know, three or four weeks to get to me using the cheapest option. I don't know exactly how they did it, but they seem to have routed the watch from China through the Netherlands and then to the US. Took three carriers and a couple different shipping numbers for it to happen, and there were long periods of blackout with no shipping information. I guess that is how they keep shipping costs, duties comma and other fees low to non-existent.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have never not received an order from Ali. And I've made many. I have, however, had some that took a LONG time.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Five weeks/25 business days is what their website implies their delivery cut-off point to be. Their delivery estimate gave a broad range, the upper end of which was much less than that, hence my expectation that delivery might be around the 2-3 weeks many sellers manage. I'm not sweating over it or even discussing acceptability, but once something has taken so much longer than usual that I have almost forgotten about it, my confidence in its arrival declines sharply.
> 
> The Netherlands routing option seems to be widely used and seems to work well. I haven't worked out why or how this is so, but other countries are sometimes used. One of my record slow deliveries arrived via Turkey about three months after my order!


Well, best of luck with your order- I hope you didn't end up with one of those nefarious sellers or shipping agents.Ticonderoga is right about the cut off for filing a dispute, so that is certainly something to keep an eye on. Good luck!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

i have at least 40 orders from Ali - of various items - and have received all but 1. the one that did not arrive, I was ble to get a prompt refund on. My experience with Ali is the shipping is in line with the estimates - and if you have an issue, very easy to get it resolved


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Speak of the devil! Package came today. All the watches. Just waiting on a pair of shorts now.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


The haul:
2 bands stolen from ugly, tinny watches
2 sport watches








The black is a 24mm silicone I had to trim.
You say, hey, there's only 1 sport watch there! 
The crowning glory :








I've been wanting a camo sport watch for some time for my tiny wrist. I'm pretty much confined to kid's watches in this category.
But wait, there's more. I had no idea it did this crazy light up pattern!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Your Lasika pleasure is effusive and spreads outwards from the screen!

There is no pleasure in watch collecting which I've yet found to exceed that first rush upon receiving a package from China or India and finding many things to like about its contents. For me this pleasure is heightened in inverse proportion to the cost of the item.



jetcash said:


> The haul:
> 2 bands stolen from ugly, tinny watches
> 2 sport watches
> 
> ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have never not received an order from Ali. And I've made many. I have, however, had some that took a LONG time.


A bunch of us ordered Dom watches from Ali last year and none of us got them.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> For me this pleasure is heightened in inverse proportion to the cost of the item.


Haha, I know! Including the shorts, my order was $26 and change.

Far worth the trimming and punching extra holes.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## asawadude (Mar 17, 2008)

Added to my collection for the paltry sum of zero dollars.

My friend, an apartment building owner, found this old Clinton divers watch left in a bathroom drawer of a vacated apartment. The watch was running but was minus a strap. Although my friend wears expensive brands of watches in a daily basis, he has little appreciation of lesser known watch brands. He didn't recognize this particular brand, so he tossed it into a box full of other abandoned items.

One day when I was at his house, he brought out several boxes of leftover apartment junk. Among the items of value, there was a big collection of commemorative dishes, Waterford crystal, a couple of old manual Underwood and Remington typewriters, and the Clinton watch, among other things. We sorted the junk into 3 piles, trash, donate, and sell and I kept the watch.

My watch maker popped open the case, declared it as good to go with no cleaning needed, and put on a new strap. This Clinton diver, guessing circa late 70''s - early 80's, sits among 10 other diving watches in my watch box. I do wear it on occasion to baseball games as it matches my Dodger Blue tee-shirts perfectly. Not bad for a freebie.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

asawadude said:


> Added to my collection for the paltry sum of zero dollars.
> 
> My friend, an apartment building owner, found this old Clinton divers watch left in a bathroom drawer of a vacated apartment. The watch was running but was minus a strap. Although my friend wears expensive brands of watches in a daily basis, he has little appreciation of lesser known watch brands. He didn't recognize this particular brand, so he tossed it into a box full of other abandoned items.
> 
> ...


I own the same watch with a black dial. It was given to me by my parents for a graduation present in 1975( Yes I'm that old). I wore it all the time and while doing some body work on my car the bezel caught on something, popped off and went down in an inaccessible area. I tried but never got it out, stopped wearing it and has been in a drawer since probably 1977-78. Looks like I'm going to have to buy one of these just to get the bezel for my watch.

Nice classic watch. Yours looks great and is an automatic, mine is a manual.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

I got this as a lark off Amazon to qualify for free shipping for some plumbing parts I needed = $14 new:








Once I put it on a nato strap, I was surprised to find this on the case back = 100m!!:







Assuming that is correct, it will make a nice vacation watch for the next trip to Disney!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

sobwanhoser said:


> I got this as a lark off Amazon to qualify for free shipping for some plumbing parts I needed = $14 new:
> 
> View attachment 11462042
> 
> ...


On the "Bargain" thread last year there was quite a to do about this watch. Got real popular real fast and culminated in an organized flash mob of Mickey Mouse watches across WUS WRUW threads one day. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I posted this in the "what you are wearing" thread but I will post it here as well. $4 bucks and it brings me back to being a kid playing with my Dad's watch.
Love it









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

It's new watch day. Well actually the first one came in last week. More that this thread made me buy. One thing I noticed with both of these is that the dials seem just slightly skewed counter clockwise, not 90 deg to the case.

It's cheap and not sure the strap will hold up. The minute hour hands shake with each tick of the second hand when there in the 3 through 9 positions. Seems to keep time ok. I wanted a plain dress type white dial watch to try.









I like the blue effect the crystal gets at certain angels.









This one came today. I guess for $3.00 shipped you cant expect both straps to be put on right side up, the buckle side was upside down. Easy fix except the spring bar went flying when I was reinstalling the strap, found another one to use.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I've got the Yazole 310 too, but then the black / blue version. With mine the minute hand doesn't move with the seconds. The band is indeed very cheap, that's why I replaced it with a (cheap..) navy blue nato strap:








I think it looks rather sharp. b-)

Today a new watch arrived. It's my second Naviforce, model number NF9055M. It is oversized a bit (45 mm), but it's black so it doesn't look too big. The bezel rotates, and the band is "okay". It looks good, it's thick, but it is a bit plastic. I want to replace it with a nato strap too, but the band size is 24 mm. Which I don't have a nato strap for yet.
I bought it on eBay for 11.25 dollar:








So far I really like it!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, I purchased a Yazhole too, second hand was free spinning.

It was like a toy from a cracker jack box, not worth my time to open the package.

Never again.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have several Naviforces and have found them irresistibly good quality considering their low prices. I am surprised they are not more often mentioned here. It puzzles me somewhat that they don't make any watches that aren't large, though!



Bughead said:


> I've got the Yazole 310 too, but then the black / blue version. With mine the minute hand doesn't move with the seconds. The band is indeed very cheap, that's why I replaced it with a (cheap..) navy blue nato strap:
> 
> View attachment 11478986
> 
> ...


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

@Ticonderoga: I've got two Yazole's, and they are both great, certainly not toy like. But Yazole also sells the fake-dial-chronograph watches, and I can imagine those will be toy like. Especially with the poor band.
The Yazole 310 does have a loud tick, but that's the case with a lot of cheap watches.

@Mike_1: Yes, the Naviforce is pretty impressive. This is my second, and I bought this one because the first one really impressed me. A smaller model would be a good idea for Naviforce.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I just posted a few pics of this watch the other day on the Timex appreciation thread and it just now occurred to me that I got it for less than $20

It was on the bay last year for ~ $75. Seller listed, "Isn't running but just needs a new battery." When it arrived, I saw that it had no crown. I contacted them for a return and they said, "Just keep it," and promptly returned my money.

I called Timex and they wanted me to send $25 and the watch for warranty service. I complained - as the watch was new, still in package - and they caved and took the return for free. Watch (or one of the same mark) back good as new.

I added a $10 Amazon leather strap (very soft and comfortable).

Total as seen in these pics, ten bucks.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This certainly does not compare to that TIMEX Chrono.-






I don't think I have put this up before. Please excuse me if I have.It cost a buck at The Jamestown Salvation Army store.The 22 mm 1 pc nylon strap was 17 bucks in 2009?It is 12 mm thick and 50 mm wide .The length is 53 mm.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Just refering back to eariler posts for a second, Is anyone still waiting for items to turn up? In my case it's been 5 weeks and still nothing from Gearbest.
I have my own suspicions what's going on in my own case, but I'll wait first for anyone to come back to this post before letting rip about what I think.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I had an order cancelled by Ali express.The seller failed to send it in over 60 days and then he was supposed to ship it again but he never did.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Just refering back to eariler posts for a second, Is anyone still waiting for items to turn up? In my case it's been 5 weeks and still nothing from Gearbest.
> I have my own suspicions what's going on in my own case, but I'll wait first for anyone to come back to this post before letting rip about what I think.


Nothing from YoShop yet on my *SKMEI 1016*. Did I end up buying it so cheap ($3.56 all in) that they changed their mind? YoShop claims it shipped on March 9th, but without any way to track the shipment.

I really want them to send me the item. I would hate to just get a refund, and miss out on the heavily discounted price.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Technician said:


> Just refering back to eariler posts for a second, Is anyone still waiting for items to turn up? In my case it's been 5 weeks and still nothing from Gearbest.
> I have my own suspicions what's going on in my own case, but I'll wait first for anyone to come back to this post before letting rip about what I think.


Just received a watch from Ebay yesterday... so much time had passed since I ordered it that I had completely forgotten about it. (was purchased back in November!!!) Lord only knows where that watch has traveled over the past five months! I have in the past waited 3+ months for items from Ali Express to arrive, but they eventually got here!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Bughead said:


> @Ticonderoga: I've got two Yazole's, and they are both great, certainly not toy like. But Yazole also sells the fake-dial-chronograph watches, and I can imagine those will be toy like. Especially with the poor band...


yup, that's the one


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Well, I ordered a Guanquin watch from Gearbest back in early march. It was taking a while to arrive so I raised a ticket with them and received in reply the usual stock answer, check my order is correct and wait a little longer.
Since then I've raised several tickets with them and they insist the item has been sent, but it seems to me though the whole thing is full of anomalies.
For a start my order page still says the item has not been dispatched but according to GB it has. I've been given a tracking number again and again but then I'm told it won't work as I didn't pay for Registered delivery, so where's the tracking no. coming from.


Their web page that has the watch for sale indicates 1pc remaining but it's been saying that for 5 weeks. Are we to assume this huge business can't shift one last watch of a kind that's extremely popular with those who like to collect affordables, and at a price about 40% lower than anywhere else....something not right here.


What's even more annoying is I keep receiving emails from Gearbest inviting me spend, spend, spend, but until I get some sort of satisfaction they'll get no more orders from me. 
I'd be interested to know if this watch is, or ever was available at that price because in my neck of the woods offering an item for sale that does not actually exist, and accepting cash for said item is illegal. There again this is China so who knows.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm still waiting for the Skmei 1016 from Yoshop (ordered 24 Feb; supposedly shipped 26 Feb) and for an ebay purchase made about a week later. Hopes fading fast for both.

If anyone has received a Skmei 1016 from Yoshop, I'd be interested to hear about it.



Technician said:


> Just refering back to eariler posts for a second, Is anyone still waiting for items to turn up? In my case it's been 5 weeks and still nothing from Gearbest.
> I have my own suspicions what's going on in my own case, but I'll wait first for anyone to come back to this post before letting rip about what I think.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

$9.99 Citizen Quartz "Datejust"


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> $9.99 Citizen Quartz "Datejust"
> View attachment 11509346


Wow, that's a great bargain! 👍


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Very nice. What colour is it?



Heljestrand said:


> $9.99 Citizen Quartz "Datejust"
> View attachment 11509346


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> Very nice. What colour is it?


It is a very bright total SILVER tone and the fluted bezel shines. I find it very comfortable on the stock Citizen jubilee bracelet but suppose it would look smart on colorful NATO's as well, albeit perhaps too feminine as it is a 36mm case. Also the dial is a brilliant silver as well but photos present it as white.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Excellent. I had imagined a gold bezel but this exceeds my imagined colour scheme.



Heljestrand said:


> It is a very bright total SILVER tone and the fluted bezel shines. I find it very comfortable on the stock Citizen jubilee bracelet but suppose it would look smart on colorful NATO's as well, albeit perhaps too feminine as it is a 36mm case. Also the dial is a brilliant silver as well but photos present it as white.
> View attachment 11512986


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

$19 after a $5 refund. Glad I can post it here. 










Full review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4235890


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I also wouldn't put it anywhere a NATO. Then again, I wouldn't put most watches anywhere a NATO, so maybe it's just me...



Mike_1 said:


> Excellent. I had imagined a gold bezel but this exceeds my imagined colour scheme.


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

$14 AUD Naviforce with a Miyota movement. I love this watch...









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sapphire crystal, SS casing, Waterproof and fully functional japanese chronograph quartz movment.

Combo of Tag Carrera Chrono and Pilot style





































https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018LRVNA4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

12$


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> Sapphire crystal, SS casing, Waterproof and fully functional japanese chronograph quartz movment.
> 
> Combo of Tag Carrera Chrono and Pilot style
> 
> ...


have you done the sapphire test yet?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Triton9 said:


>


Wow, with solid end links and a non-folded bracelet! I've never heard of Geya before, but that seems like a lot of watch for the money! I assume the chronograph only runs on the sub-dials?

*Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" $11.99 + shipping* unless you have Prime, or *$23.99* for two with free shipping.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Wow, with solid end links and a non-folded bracelet! I've never heard of Geya before, but that seems like a lot of watch for the money! I assume the chronograph only runs on the sub-dials?
> 
> *Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" $11.99 + shipping* unless you have Prime, or *$23.99* for two with free shipping.


Hi, it's the standard citizen Quartz chrono movement, the long second hand do the second count when chrono started.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> have you done the sapphire test yet?












see the droplet on the Crystal near the center.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

maxewalker68 said:


> $14 AUD Naviforce with a Miyota movement. I love this watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned one of these, solid watch. Naviforce has impressed me for the price. Screw off casebacks are always a plus in my world.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> Sapphire crystal, SS casing, Waterproof and fully functional japanese chronograph quartz movment.
> 
> Combo of Tag Carrera Chrono and Pilot style
> 
> ...





















I think this watch looks even more fantastic after you swap the bracelet with leather strap.


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

I bought this for AUD 19.39 on ebay. Just for the hilarious roman numerals - to see who notices. So far they just compliment me on the watch. Have to say I like Winner mechanicals though...









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Now I am going to have to admit that that name for a rather generic-looking watch is one of the best yet. Alike!



Gedmis said:


> 12$


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have one of these, too. They are great as long as you don't end up with one with a misaligned chapter ring. I know it happens as I sometimes see it in publicity shots for this model.

I've also seen at least three cheaper homages of the same Citizen, and I don't think they are all the same as each other.



maxewalker68 said:


> $14 AUD Naviforce with a Miyota movement. I love this watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This one is looking seriously good, all in all, then!



Triton9 said:


> Hi, it's the standard citizen Quartz chrono movement, the long second hand do the second count when chrono started.


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Now I am going to have to admit that that name for a rather generic-looking watch is one of the best yet. Alike!


Basically says homage lol

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I have one of these, too. They are great as long as you don't end up with one with a misaligned chapter ring. I know it happens as I sometimes see it in publicity shots for this model.
> 
> I've also seen at least three cheaper homages of the same Citizen, and I don't think they are all the same as each other.


The pleather strap sucks but it goes ok with a Nato 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maxewalker68 said:


> I bought this for AUD 19.39 on ebay. Just for the hilarious roman numerals - to see who notices. So far they just compliment me on the watch. Have to say I like Winner mechanicals though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're referring to the *IIII* instead of *IV* as they taught you in school, that's called a *Watchmaker's Four*, and is quite common on Roman numeral dials. It is intended to visually balance out the *VIII* across from it. Also, *IIII* is easier to distinguish from the *VI* just two positions away. If you check out a bunch of Roman dials, the* IIII* will be used as often, or even more often, than *IV*.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Military/Field luminous watch - sterile dial *$5.99*
> 
> - Material: stainless steel + canvas watchband
> - Quartz movement
> ...


Nice one, just visit the link, and already sold out. I wonder all the buyer got reference link from WUS ;-)


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

akahrt said:


> I owned one of these, solid watch. Naviforce has impressed me for the price. Screw off casebacks are always a plus in my world.


I had one, too. But it was too big for me. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> If you're referring to the *IIII* instead of *IV* as they taught you in school, that's called a *Watchmaker's Four*, and is quite common on Roman numeral dials. It is intended to visually balance out the *VIII* across from it. If you check out a bunch of Roman dials, the* IIII* will be used as often, or even more often, than *IV*.


The ancient Romans themselves used "IIII" vs. "IV" in many instances. It appears on buildings, monuments and both forms sometimes appear in the same document.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> If you're referring to the *IIII* instead of *IV* as they taught you in school, that's called a *Watchmaker's Four*, and is quite common on Roman numeral dials. It is intended to visually balance out the *VIII* across from it. If you check out a bunch of Roman dials, the* IIII* will be used as often, or even more often, than *IV*.


I too have always heard it called a watch maker's IIII - and that it is done for the purpose of aesthetic balance.
I've also heard it attributed to some king and a clock tower....

But my favorite explanation is that if you're casting the individual letters to put on a watch face (or clock tower) it makes it easier.
Long ago, they would have a mold that has 1 "X", 1 "V" and 4 "I"s - and they would cast it 4 times to get all the necessary characters.
Dividing up 17 I's 5 V's and 4 X's is a lot harder.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> If you're referring to the *IIII* instead of *IV* as they taught you in school, that's called a *Watchmaker's Four*, and is quite common on Roman numeral dials. It is intended to visually balance out the *VIII* across from it. If you check out a bunch of Roman dials, the* IIII* will be used as often, or even more often, than *IV*.












He might mean the bad print job on the numerals - check out the bottoms of the first and third "I's" in VIII and the bottom left of the 4th "I" in the IIII numeral.

Looks like someone needs to clean their printer heads before making any more dials...


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> If you're referring to the *IIII* instead of *IV* as they taught you in school, that's called a *Watchmaker's Four*, and is quite common on Roman numeral dials. It is intended to visually balance out the *VIII* across from it. If you check out a bunch of Roman dials, the* IIII* will be used as often, or even more often, than *IV*.


Learned something new! Thanks Houston I really hadn't noticed but I see what you mean. Anyway, I actually really like the watch...

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> If you're referring to the *IIII* instead of *IV* as they taught you in school, that's called a *Watchmaker's Four*, and is quite common on Roman numeral dials. It is intended to visually balance out the *VIII* across from it. Also, *IIII* is easier to distinguish from the *VI* just two positions away. If you check out a bunch of Roman dials, the* IIII* will be used as often, or even more often, than *IV*.


I have the Orient Bambino and never noticed the 'IIII'. Wow...I need to get to know my watches better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SNE SK1167B* - Normally _*$12.99*_ on Amazon
Reduced to *$3.25* with promo code "*VPNP-2BUTVG-3A9AQP*" at checkout


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I finally took delivery of this nicely-proportioned Skmei on Saturday. It took over 6 weeks from a Shenzhen-based ebay seller, and seems to have made a stop en route in Hong Kong. I ordered a silver-faced watch but was sent this bright white one. I like the size (38mm, just right for a 6.5" thin-wristie like me) and the pointy hands and indices. It's easy to read and only fairly ugly; I think it would have looked better with a silver dial. The date window is too small and the date not well-centred within it. Both the hands and indices are lumed, but weakly, particularly so the hands. It has the same push-on back, notched as though it unscrewed, as some other recent Skmei acquisitions. The bracelet is comfy enough and doesn't look too bad, which is good since fitting anything else is going to be a big hassle. And why did they bother to drill the lugs? Crystal is the same slightly domed too-thick cheapie seen on the majority of too-cheap watches. I think that if Naviforce were to make watches of this size, they would beat this for value as well as quality. I paid between £6 and £7 GBP for this. It's a model 9071, not that most sellers make reference to the model number.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't understand why watch manufactures don't use the standard 18, 22 or 24 mm lug width, but go with a custom band attachement. It must be more expensive to develop, and customers can't get replacement bands.
My curren has it too, and I don't like it because of it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It certainly puzzles me that they went for this arrangement here, although in its favour it actually looks neater than the conventional arrangement of a cover over the bracelet ends and springbars.

We could look at it that the manufacturer is either making a positive statement about the strength of the bracelet, or a negative one about the prospective longevity of the watch .



Bughead said:


> I don't understand why watch manufactures don't use the standard 18, 22 or 24 mm lug width, but go with a custom band attachement. It must be more expensive to develop, and customers can't get replacement bands.
> My curren has it too, and I don't like it because of it.


----------



## Sartajsajid (Nov 24, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> It is a very bright total SILVER tone and the fluted bezel shines. I find it very comfortable on the stock Citizen jubilee bracelet but suppose it would look smart on colorful NATO's as well, albeit perhaps too feminine as it is a 36mm case. Also the dial is a brilliant silver as well but photos present it as white.
> View attachment 11512986


Ebay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This field watch was in a grab bag It is SWISS MILITARY






Lug end to lug end measure is






45 mm.It is 11.5 mm thick and 43 mm wide with the crown.The construction is all ss and wr is 100 meters.It was sitting around and I was going to Devils lake so I had a battery installed.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

$9.99 Citizen Vintage "Elegance" Signature No Date Two Tone


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

If igt says 12 to 20 days ,I think that means business days.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I can't see the watch properly. I mean it is totally out of focus in all the photos.



James Haury said:


> View attachment 11541026
> This field watch was in a grab bag It is SWISS MILITARY
> View attachment 11541122
> Lug end to lug end measure is
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Slimness in watches seems to be a feature that has been out of fashion for a while. I hope it might make a comeback soon. Nice find!



Heljestrand said:


> $9.99 Citizen Vintage "Elegance" Signature No Date Two Tone
> View attachment 11541338


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Slimness in watches seems to be a feature that has been out of fashion for a while. I hope it might make a comeback soon. Nice find!


ha ha, for a second I thought you said:

Slimness in society seems to be a feature that has been out of fashion for a while. I hope it might make a comeback soon. Nice find!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hmmmm 



Ticonderoga said:


> ha ha, for a second I thought you said:
> 
> Slimness in society seems to be a feature that has been out of fashion for a while. I hope it might make a comeback soon. Nice find!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> Slimness in watches seems to be a feature that has been out of fashion for a while. I hope it might make a comeback soon. Nice find!


It really hugs the wrist. Has that pre-millennium look and really a great solid weight to the case. I have sold off all of my $400-$1500 watches to seek out and dabble in value brand quartz watches primarily from Seiko and Citizen. I did this because frankly they are underappreciated and once they have a simple battery change they are insanely accurate, fun to wear, and when I bore of them I can sell them quickly and try another from the cache. The greater majority of fine watches I would like to own are quite far from my current budget allows so this is a great way to enjoy pre-owned watches for a fraction of the cost of even one beater watch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

And your logic seems entirely sound to me. Japanese quartz from the 80's and 90's is most certainly under-appreciated at the moment.



Heljestrand said:


> It really hugs the wrist. Has that pre-millennium look and really a great solid weight to the case. I have sold off all of my $400-$1500 watches to seek out and dabble in value brand quartz watches primarily from Seiko and Citizen. I did this because frankly they are underappreciated and once they have a simple battery change they are insanely accurate, fun to wear, and when I bore of them I can sell them quickly and try another from the cache. The greater majority of fine watches I would like to own are quite far from my current budget allows so this is a great way to enjoy pre-owned watches for a fraction of the cost of even one beater watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

14$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*CASIO MEN'S MRW200HC-7BV* DIVE STYLE 100M WHITE RESIN DAY DATE WATCH *$12.99** Shnoop*










*Specifications:*


Brand: Casio
Model number: MRW-200HC-7BVCF
Item Shape: Round
Dial window material type: Plastic
Display Type: Analog 3 hands (hour, minute, second)
Clasp: Buckle
Case diameter: 47.9 millimeters
Case Thickness: 11.6 millimeters
Band Material: Resin
Band length: Men's Standard
Band width: 25 millimeters
Band Color: White
Dial color: Black
Bezel material: Resin
Calendar: Day and date
Special features: measures-seconds
Movement: Quartz
100-meter water resistance
12/24 Hr. Index
Size of case: 47.9 × 44.6 × 11.6 mm
Total weight: 39 g


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$10 *Caravelle New York Men's *45A113* by Bulova quartz watch on Amazon


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Guess what I had delivered this morning...









Quite nice - thanks to HoustonReal for the deal. Just wish Yoshop had told us to expect 8 weeks delivery! The plastic bracelet (fitted with the usual light metal clasp) is held together with metal pins and made for by far the quickest ever link removal!



Mike_1 said:


> Did anybody actually receive one of these SKMEI 1016's from YoShop? I've just realised that I ordered one on Feb 24th and haven't...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

SNAP!









No instructions of course, so I'm still randomly pushing buttons trying to work out what they do, and what the various flashing icons mean. :roll:


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

It's amazing how many people had their orders delivered today inc. me I'm glad to say, it took nearly 6 weeks though. Can't complain the Guanquin GQ13007 is a really nice watch much better than I expected, and in a fancy box to boot. My faith in Gearbest has been restored 


Interestingly my parcel came by Swiss Post via Kuala Lumpur, I suppose that's the price you pay for free post so to speak.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ha!

Mine definitely did come with instructions, but they contain no mention of the meaning of the flashing icons. I'm almost certain this is because they do not have any meaning. I'm sure you figured out the button functionality easily enough!



Lancman said:


> SNAP!
> 
> View attachment 11557610
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Glad to hear you got it. Look forward to seeing some photos of your Guanqin. Seems your order came from a different warehouse from all my Gearbest orders.

Interestingly the Skmei also came from Malaysia. The customs declaration on my packet hadn't been filled in correctly or completely...wonder if that might have held it up?



Technician said:


> It's amazing how many people had their orders delivered today inc. me I'm glad to say, it took nearly 6 weeks though. Can't complain the Guanquin GQ13007 is a really nice watch much better than I expected, and in a fancy box to boot. My faith in Gearbest has been restored
> 
> Interestingly my parcel came by Swiss Post via Kuala Lumpur, I suppose that's the price you pay for free post so to speak.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

I have to stop reading this forum... after looking here, and then at the "Pilot & Military" forum... I found this IWC Pilot's Chrono homage, $17.99 (flash sale on Gearbest). Will update with pics and review when it comes in.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Ha!
> Mine definitely did come with instructions, but they contain no mention of the meaning of the flashing icons. I'm almost certain this is because they do not have any meaning. I'm sure you figured out the button functionality easily enough!


Yes thanks, figured it all out eventually by trial and error, _then_ found instructions online. I agree that the flashing men and bars seem to have no purpose whatsoever. Total waste of battery power if you ask me.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Mine definitely did come with instructions, but they contain no mention of the meaning of the flashing icons. I'm almost certain this is because they do not have any meaning. I'm sure you figured out the button functionality easily enough!


I'm almost certain that the unexplanable blinking icons and functions on these cheap watches are evidence that they have tracking devices courtesy of the US NSA, Chinese government, or (most likely) Google.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *CASIO MEN'S MRW200HC-7BV* DIVE STYLE 100M WHITE RESIN DAY DATE WATCH *$12.99** Shnoop*


Love this watch. And that's a great price! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's a link direct to the Ochstin. I don't have this one, but I quite like the look of it and am thinking about it. I found it even cheaper at $15.99 in all black: OCHSTIN Outdoor Working Sub-dial 3ATM Men Quartz Watch-19.38 Online Shopping| GearBest.com










and here is the link for the silver/ brown version for $17.99: OCHSTIN Outdoor Working Sub-dial 3ATM Men Quartz Watch-20.86 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

*As usual with Gearbest, it should be possible to get further discount with a voucher code, and I think that the code GBWATCH should give 16% off either flash sale price.* I am very close to pulling the trigger on a black one, I think 

Gearbest



Choptop said:


> I have to stop reading this forum... after looking here, and then at the "Pilot & Military" forum... I found this IWC Pilot's Chrono homage, $17.99 (flash sale on Gearbest). Will update with pics and review when it comes in.
> 
> View attachment 11558474


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Deal of the century lul. $12 prime delivery and its fantastic.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm convinced it's Russian or North Korean technology.



hanshananigan said:


> I'm almost certain that the unexplanable blinking icons and functions on these cheap watches are evidence that they have tracking devices courtesy of the US NSA, Chinese government, or (most likely) Google.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lancman said:


> SNAP!
> 
> View attachment 11557610
> 
> ...


Here is what SKMEI claims are the 1016 instructions:

View attachment SKMEI 1016 Instructions.pdf
Found in SKMEI Downloads sections. I converted to PDF from Word DOC.

I'm glad to see these are finally arriving! Still waiting for mine.

SKMEI 1016 Product page. http://www.skmei.com/en_product_view_4387.html


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Lancman said:


> SNAP!
> 
> View attachment 11557610
> 
> ...


I have basically the same watch, different case, no brand name on it and purchased from Walmart($12.99) about 3 years ago. The analog portion died about a year ago so put it in the drawer. Just recently got it working again finding that there is a another small battery under the digital portion circuit board powering the separate analog mechanism. Mine came with instructions too but didn't say anything about the flashing parts. It's one of my favorite Analog/digital cheap watches.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Got mine on the way. Cant wait.



BalooSD said:


> Deal of the century lul. $12 prime delivery and its fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BalooSD said:


> Deal of the century lul. $12 prime delivery and its fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one went out of stock while I was attempting to check out. Doh! Looks surprisingly good.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

These used to be easily available, Casio Data Bank duplex LCD Ani-digi ABX-23 Twincept. 
It is 2 watches in one case. The digital and the analog are not integrated. 
The crown controls the analog and the pushers control the digital screen, which can be turned off.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Although we lost the idea that this was an exclusive SKMEI design , we gained the prospect of decent battery life (3+ years digital, c2 years analogue).

I also noticed that this watch claims 50M water resistance (SKMEI) or 30M (Walmart). Might be OK for gentle washing up, then!

Apart from the flashing icons, this is actually quite a nice design. I am really puzzling over the use of a silver catch on a black plastic bracelet, but I think I can live with it .



KJProX said:


> I have basically the same watch, different case, no brand name on it and purchased from Walmart($12.99) about 3 years ago. The analog portion died about a year ago so put it in the drawer. Just recently got it working again finding that there is a another small battery under the digital portion circuit board powering the separate analog mechanism. Mine came with instructions too but didn't say anything about the flashing parts. It's one of my favorite Analog/digital cheap watches.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

OK...here's the lowdown on everyone with flashing parts (on their watches that is).


I've got the Shark version of this watch, similar in design but with a slightly different display layout. The 3 sets of letters at the 10 o'clock position stand for Alarm, Chime and I think Special. Not too sure about the last one or how you would set it. Again on my Shark if you press the two buttons on the right simultaneously you can cycle through each option. If the bars are visable that mode is on, not visable = off. I keep all my signal tones turned off because I have quite a large collection of watches and there would be a cacophony of noise if they were all active. 

As for the running men I have no idea what they do, I have several watches with figures in various poses but their purpose remains a mystery, I'll have to research that one. I can't see why whoever constructed these displays would have gone to the trouble of creating such an effect unless it served some sort of purpose.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought this watch over a year ago and removed the original strap but unfortunately the pins came out with it.So now I have a watch I can't wear.I let it sit and a couple of months ago I changed the batttery as they had died.It had two 2016's for 6V. I replaced them with one 2032 and it works on 3v.So today I got sick of having it sit on the sewing machine cabinet blinking at me.I went to Runnings farm and fleet (which has a nice assortment cotter pins screws etc) and I tried a few things and bought 4 cotter pins for 1.10 usd plus tax.after checking the fit of the 3/32X1 1/4(80 cents total cost) cotter pins I drilled another hole in the lugs of the watch. I actually did try earlier so I had holes all the way through the lugs on one side.I used a very small drill (2 mm) After drilling through I was able to insert and secure the cotter pins.I cut off the ends as close as I could with my Gerber multitool and sanded them with an emery board. Then I wove a 20 mm strap through the fixed bars.It wears pretty well. The watch is 12 mm thick and 42 mm wide w/o the buttons.It is 49 mm lug end to lug end.






Here you can see the cotter pins.






here it is on my wrist.The top dial is hours the lower one is minutes in 5 minute increments.The lowest one is single minutes 1-4.There is no seconds indicator.This was well under 20 bucks but I don't remember the exact price(around 5 USD). I would call this a direct read watch.The time on the watch is 4:29 pm. 4 lights on top 5 lights in the middle and 4 on the bottom.IF you get a watch like this, probably the best thing to do is just leave the original strap on.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

got mine today... had to adjust the chrono to rest to 12. But got that figured out and its fine.

quick review... 
does it feel like a $12-20 watch? No. 
does it feel like a $120-200 watch? Meh... not really.

it is good looking. The champagne shimmery dial face looks good, the lines and printing is crisp and clean. The lug arms are a little sharpish on the inside edges, no finishing machining or de-burring was done on the case. The strap feels cheapish. Its pretty stiff, but the color matches the face nicely. All in all a pretty good looking watch. If you got a spare $20 and want to buy something on a lark... this might be it. I'm not disappointed in it at the price I paid, but I dont know that I would pay any more for it.



















BalooSD said:


> Deal of the century lul. $12 prime delivery and its fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This was an unplanned purchase today. It was on sale for $27Can or about $20US at Sears. Of course you never walk by the watch counter without at least taking a look. I kind of wanted something red for a long time but most of the G-Shocks are pretty bulky. Case is 43 mm but bezel is smaller so it looks more like 41, right in my preferred size. The color is a bit darker than this picture (not mine) shows. The bezel is bidirectional without clicks, only a friction fit - I kind of like it. The second hand comes very close to every marker all the way around the dial. Money well spent.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

1970's retro classic: ten bucks, thirteen and three quarters if you include shipping 

Off the bay:


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Today, the Tolone T6004 came in the mail. The band was cheap (as always), but the ticking noise is nice and soft.
I replaced the band with a nato strap:









I think the design is quite unique and stylish. It was 4.13 dollar on eBay.


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

Simple, comfortable, and some color. :]


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Choptop said:


> I have to stop reading this forum... after looking here, and then at the "Pilot & Military" forum... I found this IWC Pilot's Chrono homage, $17.99 (flash sale on Gearbest). Will update with pics and review when it comes in.
> 
> View attachment 11558474


Thats a seriously nice looking watch. Looking forward to the update!

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I'm convinced it's Russian or North Korean technology.


Careful. You may get an unexpected cruise missile through your front door 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Choptop said:


> got mine today... had to adjust the chrono to rest to 12. But got that figured out and its fine.
> 
> quick review...
> does it feel like a $12-20 watch? No.
> ...


Looks pretty good I think. Like a $50 watch?

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

One of you guys mentioned these so i ordered one on the bay for usd $17.91. Looking forward to recieving it in 6 weeks or so!









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Choptop said:


> got mine today... had to adjust the chrono to rest to 12. But got that figured out and its fine.
> 
> quick review...
> does it feel like a $12-20 watch? No.
> ...


On Amazon, these were marked down to $20-$25, but on Ali Express and websites that sell these in China, the prices range from $59 to over $80. With its sapphire crystal and real chronograph movement, this is way beyond your typical $12-$20 watch. I think if you can get a $60 watch for $12, it's a good day.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

ON my wrist a SBAO wrist watch It was recieved today.






This is a much better picture. I borrowed it obviously. I hope Ali Ex appreciates the free advertising. The caseback is ss and claimed wr is 3 bar.There is lume on the hour and minute hands on the indices there is non luminous green paint.The watch is 10 mm thick by 39 mm wide with the recessed crown.It is 43 mm lug end to lug end .The price with shipping was $9.23. The second hand appears to be hitting the marks.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

maxewalker68 said:


> Looks pretty good I think. Like a $50 watch?
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


yeah... $50-80 wouldnt upset me for this watch. It wears a little "light", no "it must be expensive" heft to it. But in everyday use that means you sorta forget you are wearing it. So far so good. Pleased with it. Looks great.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

What do you say lads and lasses, you think we need to club together and get James Haury a new camera? :think:

No offence intended.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

And today another watch arrived, this is the Isodore 8396:









I really like the classic look of this one. It was 5.99 dollars on eBay.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Bughead said:


> And today another watch arrived, this is the Isodore 8396:
> 
> View attachment 11588850
> 
> ...


Good price, looks good. The subsecond indices look nice, but would certainly be more functional on a mechanical watch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Herma Calypso, £13.38. Came with expandable strap and I changed it to a spare black one I had. Cant't understand the writing on the case back.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Herma Calypso, £13.38. Came with expandable strap and I changed it to a spare black one I had. Cant't understand the writing on the case back.
> 
> View attachment 11595282
> View attachment 11595290
> View attachment 11595298


Étanche contrôlée - Waterproof checked


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Lancman said:


> What do you say lads and lasses, you think we need to club together and get James Haury a new camera? :think:
> 
> No offence intended.


I am using an old Canon digital camera .Would a cell phone with a Camera be better?I can get one with 2g network for 39 bucks.It will be useless as a phone.When My Pastor was taking the watch photos for me they always seemed to be much clearer.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I am using an old Canon digital camera .Would a cell phone with a Camera be better?I can get one with 2g network for 39 bucks.It will be useless as a phone.When My Pastor was taking the watch photos for me they always seemed to be much clearer.


James there's no problem with your camera. In the above pic your camera is focused on the sink in the background. Just figure out how to choose where the camera focuses (like centering on the watch then depressing the shutter button half way) and the pic would be great.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

James, my tips for you:

1. Engage macro mode before shooting (probably a flower symbol).

2. Ensure that you are shooting using a part of the zoom range at which macro mode is most effective ie allows the highest magnification ratio.

3. Be very sure you know exactly where in the scene the camera is attempting to focus.

4. Only take the photo when the half-lock of the shutter release shows a green dot to indicate correct focus on the part of the scene (hopefully near the centre of the watch dial) that you want focus to be on.

Your Canon camera should probably be better than a cheap cellphone for close-ups, but if you share its model number, we can confirm this.



James Haury said:


> I am using an old Canon digital camera .Would a cell phone with a Camera be better?I can get one with 2g network for 39 bucks.It will be useless as a phone.When My Pastor was taking the watch photos for me they always seemed to be much clearer.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry, missed your post there in my eagerness to offer James some help. 



hanshananigan said:


> James there's no problem with your camera. In the above pic your camera is focused on the sink in the background. Just figure out how to choose where the camera focuses (like centering on the watch then depressing the shutter button half way) and the pic would be great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> I am using an old Canon digital camera .Would a cell phone with a Camera be better?I can get one with 2g network for 39 bucks.It will be useless as a phone.When My Pastor was taking the watch photos for me they always seemed to be much clearer.


What the others said is good advice, plus some cameras simply don't autofocus well at short distances. You could try just moving the camera a bit further away from the subject and see if that helps.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Sorry, missed your post there in my eagerness to offer James some help.


Good advice, mate!


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

"Sub" 20 Diver day!

The first one I received a couple of weeks ago, it was the most expensive of my recent batch of ordering at $20 shipped. My excitement upon opening the package quickly diminished when I turned it over and found the glass back was broken. The two pics are what I sent the seller, while waiting for the response couple of days later I also noticed the post for the catch on the clasp was broken off. Now I know how the glass got broken. It was poorly packed with nothing between the watch and the band in the bubble wrap package. The seller agreed to refund my purchase price hoping I'd order another. So a free broken watch that does function, what's a guy to do? Well order a different cheaper one planning on swapping the back and bracelet. In the mean time I put packing tape over the broken glass and used JB Weld epoxy to glue the post back on the clasp, resized the bracelet and have been wearing it. I really like it, to bad the back is broken which does effect the automatic part of it so have to wind it.

















Here's the parts watch I received on Saturday. This one is also really nice too and keeps great time. So I resized the bracelet and I'm wearing it today. Now I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them. The plan was to do some "Under 20" watch modding, stay tuned it may happen. I also want to order a a 3rd one, a "Coke" diver.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The automatic part on winner watches has never worked very well for me anyway.It does not mattter much whether the glass is broken or not.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

James Haury said:


> The automatic part on winner watches has never worked very well for me anyway.It does not matter much whether the glass is broken or not.


Thanks, good to know. The Winner watchs weight movement is not very free where as the other one the weight moves at the slights movement of the watch. So I assumed it was due to the broken glass or the force that broke the glass caused this also. I'll know more when I take the broken back off.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Sinobi 2680*_ Desk Diver (30M WR) (Black version only) [STRIKE]*$5.70*[/STRIKE] - *SOLD OUT*


----------



## General Malfunction (Jan 15, 2017)

KJProX said:


> Thanks, good to know. The Winner watchs weight movement is not very free where as the other one the weight moves at the slights movement of the watch. So I assumed it was due to the broken glass or the force that broke the glass caused this also. I'll know more when I take the broken back off.


My Winner watch had much the same problem with the autowind not working. I hand wound it every night but after about 6 months it stopped working. It was an attractive watch but I don't think that a mechanical movement in a $16 watch is likely to be good quality.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Sinobi 2680*_ Desk Diver (30M WR) (Black version only) *$5.70*


The link on that isn't working properly. Here is the correct link

SINOBI 2680 Men Quartz Watch-5.70 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

$5.70? That's a slight bit cheaper than the ones on Ali. I can see that the bracelet on the is one is different. Looks like folded links, also the design of the bracelet is different.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

itsmemuffins said:


> The link on that isn't working properly. Here is the correct link
> 
> SINOBI 2680 Men Quartz Watch-5.70 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
> 
> $5.70? That's a slight bit cheaper than the ones on Ali. I can see that the bracelet on the is one is different. Looks like folded links, also the design of the bracelet is different.


These are the precursors to the Sinobi 1132/9655 models. The $20 - $30 (best current price - $21.99) Sinobi 1132 & 9655 have stainless steel cases, solid link bracelets, a date window and 100M WR. These look very similar, but they are Under $6.

*___________Sinobi 2680* ____________*vs* __________*Sinobi 1132*










*___________________Sinobi 2680* ____________*vs* ___________*Sinobi 9655*


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

James Haury said:


> The automatic part on winner watches has never worked very well for me anyway.It does not mattter much whether the glass is broken or not


Seems nice, too bad it has arrived broken.
Does the dial numbers have lume or not at all ?


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

striker_o said:


> Seems nice, too bad it has arrived broken.
> Does the dial numbers have lume or not at all ?


When I checked it was just the hands and the marker dot on the rotating bezel, same for the other watch.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> These are the precursors to the Sinobi 1132/9655 models. The $20 - $30 (best current price - $21.99) Sinobi 1132 & 9655 have stainless steel cases, solid link bracelets, a date window and 100M WR. These look very similar, but they are Under $6.


Those Sinobi's seem really nice and wow $6. If I hadn't just ordered my last watch for now I'd try one of those.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Geya GY75001D*_ Quartz Chronograph $24.99 >>> *$14.99* with coupon code *"4EF9QRJY"* at checkout
Sapphire, Black Dial, Brown Leather Strap, 42mm Stainless Steel Case


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Geya GY75001D*_ Quartz Chronograph $24.99 >>> *$14.99* with coupon code *"4EF9QRJY"* at checkout
> Sapphire, Black Dial, Brown Leather Strap, 42mm Stainless Steel Case


Aghr, I keep looking and liking this guy, but 40mm is my limit for non-divers. I may hafta scroll through the other options on the Ali thread.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any idea on the lug to lug length on this one?


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Tired of me yet.

This one also came in on Saturday. Apparently at the Soki factory their specifications call out to install the strap with the buckle upside down. This one came same as my other Soki, so quick fix to pop it off and flip, this time I managed to not send the spring bar across the room.

I like the watch and style, the whole face glows along with the hands in the dark. As I mentioned in my post about the black face Soki the straps are really cheap and this one at least buckles fine whereas the other one I ended up taking it apart bending the metal to make it work. This strap is very irritating on my wrist where the buckle is at due to the melted nylon strap ends. I'll see if I can soften that area up but think both watches would be better with Nato or leather straps.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I had a couple of similar Sokis whose batteries died after a few months, so enjoy while you can 



KJProX said:


> Tired of me yet.
> 
> This one also came in on Saturday. Apparently at the Soki factory their specifications call out to install the strap with the buckle upside down. This one came same as my other Soki, so quick fix to pop it off and flip, this time I managed to not send the spring bar across the room.
> 
> I like the watch and style, the whole face glows along with the hands in the dark. As I mentioned in my post about the black face Soki the straps are really cheap and this one at least buckles fine whereas the other one I ended up taking it apart bending the metal to make it work. This strap is very irritating on my wrist where the buckle is at due to the melted nylon strap ends. I'll see if I can soften that area up but think both watches would be better with Nato or leather straps.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I had a couple of similar Sokis whose batteries died after a few months, so enjoy while you can


So did you put in new batteries or just wasn't worth because of the cost of the watch? Or do they eat batteries fast?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

The movement on that Soki does seem to be rather power hungry, the strap is indeed nasty, the lume doesn't last all night and the hands are too short (IMO) and don't show up well against the face at night.
So I hate it, right? 
Nope, I have a particular fondness for it despite its flaws. So much so that I decided to spend some time to put it right. I did a hand swap with another watch, added some (badly done) lume dots and put it on a cheap leather Nato. It now ranks as one of my favourites and gets a lot of wrist time.









Note I forgot to re-fit the seconds hand. One day I may get round to fitting it (if I can find it), but I can't say I really miss it.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That looks great! Did you know the other hands would fit, if watches have a similar diameter are the hands likely to be interchangable?
I am going to change the hands on a 6497 watch but it was easy just order 6497 hands. No idea about size standards.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> That looks great! Did you know the other hands would fit, if watches have a similar diameter are the hands likely to be interchangable?
> I am going to change the hands on a 6497 watch but it was easy just order 6497 hands. No idea about size standards.


Thanks. The hands came from an Infantry watch I was working on. These Chinese movements are usually copies of basic Seiko or Miyota ones so the hands are interchangeable. Most of them are the widely used .17/.70/1.2mm size


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm afraid I decided not to replace them as the one I wore was looking pretty tired after a few weeks. It's possible they both came from very old batches that had been lying around a couple of years, but it seemed unlikely.

If I hadn't over-bought cheap quartz watches last year, I might have replaced the batteries, though 



KJProX said:


> So did you put in new batteries or just wasn't worth because of the cost of the watch? Or do they eat batteries fast?
> 
> Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

42mm is a bit large for me too, but it might not wear as large as its size as it has a fair bit of bezel on it. If I was in the USA, I'd probably get one just to see!



hanshananigan said:


> Aghr, I keep looking and liking this guy, but 40mm is my limit for non-divers. I may hafta scroll through the other options on the Ali thread.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

That SOKI watch is also available under the name of XINEW and comes in different colours.

The XINEW brand turns out some rather nice looking watches, very inexpensive and I mean very. I'd buy one for the cat but I don't have a cat.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

That is very cool, nice work. My thoughts are the same, for the price I paid for these watches I can try mods on them and not worry about it if I fail.


Lancman said:


> The movement on that Soki does seem to be rather power hungry, the strap is indeed nasty, the lume doesn't last all night and the hands are too short (IMO) and don't show up well against the face at night.
> So I hate it, right?
> Nope, I have a particular fondness for it despite its flaws. So much so that I decided to spend some time to put it right. I did a hand swap with another watch, added some (badly done) lume dots and put it on a cheap leather Nato. It now ranks as one of my favourites and gets a lot of wrist time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

$3.00 and it runs....the equivalent of something from a "U-Pull It" salvage yard.... Vintage Seiko 7N43-8A39 Quartz on a dubious "Speidel" band, wonderful slightly marred domed hesalite, snappy black dial with day/date and military/railroad? time. A cool vintage piece. This is the type of watch that would have had one removed from Basel and asked not to return.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Lancman said:


> The movement on that Soki does seem to be rather power hungry, the strap is indeed nasty, the lume doesn't last all night and the hands are too short (IMO) and don't show up well against the face at night.
> So I hate it, right?
> Nope, I have a particular fondness for it despite its flaws. So much so that I decided to spend some time to put it right. I did a hand swap with another watch, added some (badly done) lume dots and put it on a cheap leather Nato. It now ranks as one of my favourites and gets a lot of wrist time.
> 
> ...


I am thinking about to buy a Soki too in these days.
Could you please tell me what movement does it uses , a Miyota or some generic Chinese ?
Thank you.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

They are Chinese movements which I believe are even cheaper (and inferior to) than the Sunon ones in many ultra-affordables, but Lancman will probably be along to tell you what name is on the movement. Maybe I'm wrong and they are in fact also Sunon, but I don't have a good impression of them.



striker_o said:


> I am thinking about to buy a Soki too in these days.
> Could you please tell me what movement does it uses , a Miyota or some generic Chinese ?
> Thank you.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

How about $15 with a sapphire crystal and applied indices?


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Choptop said:


> I have to stop reading this forum... after looking here, and then at the "Pilot & Military" forum... I found this IWC Pilot's Chrono homage, $17.99 (flash sale on Gearbest). Will update with pics and review when it comes in.
> 
> View attachment 11558474


This arrived today... WOW. Great looking and great feeling watch. Will have pics and full review in a day or so. But damn, for <$20 I couldnt be happier.

http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493596.html


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

striker_o said:


> I am thinking about to buy a Soki too in these days.
> Could you please tell me what movement does it uses , a Miyota or some generic Chinese ?
> Thank you.





Mike_1 said:


> They are Chinese movements which I believe are even cheaper (and inferior to) than the Sunon ones in many ultra-affordables, but Lancman will probably be along to tell you what name is on the movement. Maybe I'm wrong and they are in fact also Sunon, but I don't have a good impression of them.


It's a Zhong Chen Z205 to be exact. 









Mine seems to be a bit power hungry but keeps good time and has been reliable so far (14 months).


----------



## noeyez (Apr 24, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> How about $15 with a sapphire crystal and applied indices?


Hi - I got this watch in the mail today. Is the seconds hand supposed to move as well as the lower dial? I guess i'm used to always seeing the seconds hand move and the lower dial stay stagnant until the chornograph is used but this watch seems strange in that regard.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

noeyez said:


> Hi - I got this watch in the mail today. Is the seconds hand supposed to move as well as the lower dial? I guess i'm used to always seeing the seconds hand move and the lower dial stay stagnant until the chornograph is used but this watch seems strange in that regard.


Every chronograph I've ever had was like this.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Some pics of the IWC pilot chrono homage I got for $17.99 on Gearbest. Feel great on the wrist. Has some heft to it and doesnt feel like its made out of tin foil. The face has a nice camera case finish. Lume isnt great. Chrono works great. The strap is nice and soft, and feels like its somewhere between rubber and leather. Very happy with this one.

(what looks like bad printing on the numbers in the bottom pic is just sunlight. The face printing is crisp and clean)


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

One more pic taken indoors

View attachment 11660314


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

General Malfunction said:


> My Winner watch had much the same problem with the autowind not working. I hand wound it every night but after about 6 months it stopped working. It was an attractive watch but I don't think that a mechanical movement in a $16 watch is likely to be good quality.


I have two Winner mechanicals and thats exactly what they are - they wont self wind unless you wear them to the gym or for a run every couple of days - i just dont think the chinese auto movement has the balance to continue winding. I like them - they look good and hold fair time, so I hand wind them on the days I wear them. Happy to be corrected by an automatic expert, but thats my opinion 









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Choptop said:


>


Nice looking watch!

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think anyone's going to be correcting you, unless they have been very lucky...the very cheapest auto movements are known to be extremely inefficient at self-winding, to the extent that some users like to just remove the rotor altogether (weight-saving? noise reduction?).



maxewalker68 said:


> I have two Winner mechanicals and thats exactly what they are - they wont self wind unless you wear them to the gym or for a run every couple of days - i just dont think the chinese auto movement has the balance to continue winding. I like them - they look good and hold fair time, so I hand wind them on the days I wear them. Happy to be corrected by an automatic expert, but thats my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice-looking indeed! I went to look them up again and it seems like the latest batch at Gearbest are coming on mesh bands. OCHSTIN 6043G Fashion Men Quartz Watch-19.28 Online Shopping| GearBest.com












maxewalker68 said:


> Nice looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

They are still showing them on leather, too. Currently 10 cents more than the mesh at $19.38. OCHSTIN Outdoor Working Sub-dial 3ATM Men Quartz Watch-19.38 Online Shopping| GearBest.com



Mike_1 said:


> Nice-looking indeed! I went to look them up again and it seems like the latest batch at Gearbest are coming on mesh bands. OCHSTIN 6043G Fashion Men Quartz Watch-19.28 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> They are still showing them on leather, too. Currently 10 cents more than the mesh at $19.38. OCHSTIN Outdoor Working Sub-dial 3ATM Men Quartz Watch-19.38 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


I'm keen on this one. I think I've found my next sub $20 (USD anyway) watch.









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

maxewalker68 said:


> I have two Winner mechanicals and thats exactly what they are - they wont self wind unless you wear them to the gym or for a run every couple of days - i just dont think the chinese auto movement has the balance to continue winding. I like them - they look good and hold fair time, so I hand wind them on the days I wear them. Happy to be corrected by an automatic expert, but thats my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the same model as the one on the right, more out of curiosity than anything else I've worn it a few times and so far it seems to work fine without needing more than a quick shake to get it going in the morning.

It'll be interesting to see if that continues.


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

maxewalker68 said:


> I'm keen on this one. I think I've found my next sub $20 (USD anyway) watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Do you have a link for that one?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

HMT watches with fake dials are still well under $20 and they are a lot of fun if you like vintage-style mechanicals and enjoy the steady-hand challenge of regulating them. This dial design comes extremely close to being a facsimile of a genuine Art-Deco Janata one, so much that you have to be fairly well-informed to tell the difference.









The only thing is that you may need to buy quite a few in order to end up with that rare example with correctly-aligned dial (with its mounting feet intact), crown that stays intact under use, correctly set hands, as well a movement that runs nicely. Even then, the dial printing really is of very low quality!


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> HMT watches with fake dials are still well under $20 and they are a lot of fun if you like vintage-style mechanicals and enjoy the steady-hand challenge of regulating them. This dial design comes extremely close to being a facsimile of a genuine Art-Deco Janata one, so much that you have to be fairly well-informed to tell the difference.
> 
> View attachment 11665130
> 
> ...


Interesting. On ebay?

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

NoTimeToLose said:


> Nice! Do you have a link for that one?


m.ebay.com.au/itm/OCHSTIN-Men-Chronograph-Date-Leather-Band-Quartz-Analog-Waterproof-Watch-Box

Try this.

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> HMT watches with fake dials are still well under $20 and they are a lot of fun if you like vintage-style mechanicals and enjoy the steady-hand challenge of regulating them. This dial design comes extremely close to being a facsimile of a genuine Art-Deco Janata one, so much that you have to be fairly well-informed to tell the difference.
> 
> View attachment 11665130
> 
> ...


Is this one, Mike? What kind of movement do they have?









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

NoTimeToLose said:


> I bought the same model as the one on the right, more out of curiosity than anything else I've worn it a few times and so far it seems to work fine without needing more than a quick shake to get it going in the morning.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if that continues.


Maybe I just got a bad one. Might buy another and see if it self winds....

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep. All over ebay, but usually with fantasy dials in odd colours that scream "fake dial" louder than this one 



maxewalker68 said:


> Interesting. On ebay?
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That looks just like it, yes. They have a Citizen Homer movement made under license in India. If in a good state and carefully regulated, they can be excellent timekeepers.



maxewalker68 said:


> Is this one, Mike? What kind of movement do they have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep. All over ebay, but usually with fantasy dials in odd colours that scream "fake dial" louder than this one 



maxewalker68 said:


> Interesting. On ebay?
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

10$





10$


----------



## noeyez (Apr 24, 2017)

I've been thinking about picking up one of the Sinobi divers with a blue dial for a couple of days now. However, I think I read somewhere that you can't put a NATO on it. Is that true?


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

noeyez said:


> I've been thinking about picking up one of the Sinobi divers with a blue dial for a couple of days now. However, I think I read somewhere that you can't put a NATO on it. Is that true?


I have one. That is true.
The lugs are very wide leaving only a small opening.
The end link, really just a center link, is only 12mm wide.
I don't think you want a 12mmm nato (if you could find one).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

=)

Todays hit!









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

NoTimeToLose said:


> Nice! Do you have a link for that one?


*Ochstin GO043B $18.31* on Ali Express


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved the 4 perlon straps pictured yesterday.I have had the DJ and Submariner homage for quite some time.They are considerably over 20 bucks.This is not about them. (yes, i know the
View attachment 11691834
garage is messy.)
View attachment 11691826
Each strap cost 5 dollars and 16 cents. The straps are 20mm wide and fit my 7 inch wrist with very little length left over.Just enough.The buckles and straps are both 1 mm thick.They were sourced from a vendor on ALI EX.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Folks!

This IS a very fascinating -- and informative -- thread. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who buys "cheapies" and finds them attractive and functional. As a "noobie" type of WIS member, I'd like to toss in my "two cents" worth as well. Here are several "affordables" purchased over the years. Most have been supplied be eBay. dave:

This PAKIN B & R homage secured many years ago as a gym watch. Just recently off rotation & was rugged. Just needed battery changes occasionally:





Here's one of my surviving SWATCH watches used for special work occasions. All chronograph functions work and is "Swiss Made" to boot:





This is one of the current INFANTRY B&R homages employed as a gym watch. Rugged as all get out, runs long on its batteries; great snag from the Bay. Again, like all watches here, under $20:





Like many of you, I've become a lover of INFANTRY watches -- they give one of the "best bangs for the bucks" and indeed are rugged. This I believe is a type of pilot watch homage. Days and dates snap over as they should & the "leather" strap ain't too shabby.":





My last remaining AK HOMME watches (gave away the others). It's an automatic that starts up as soon as I pick it up. Keeps decent time, too. "Pearl" fell out; who cares?:





A CJIABA watch I had seen somewhere I was trolling & was fascinated by it; so, after strolling around eBay, there it was, for "a song and a dance:"





AND, finally, my YANES TRAFALGAR I found somewhere a number of years ago. Under $20, it was a cool looking heavy-but-plastic watch that had working chrono functions. It came with a clear plastic crown guard, which made changing time a challenge; I took it off & set it aside when -- as you no doubt have guessed -- its tiny screws and the crown guard DISAPPEARED and no amount of doing the "all four crawl" with flashlight yielded anything. Strange, er? Quartz powered, it looks heavy and intimidating but actually is light and comfortable on the wrist. Again, I love this thread & will look at all 111+ pages eventually. Again, dave.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Folks!

This IS a very fascinating -- and informative -- thread. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who buys "cheapies" and finds them attractive and functional. As a "noobie" type of WIS member, I'd like to toss in my "two cents" worth as well. Here are several "affordables" purchased over the years. Most have been supplied be eBay. dave:

This PAKIN B & R homage secured many years ago as a gym watch. Just recently off rotation & was rugged. Just needed battery changes occasionally:





Here's one of my surviving SWATCH watches used for special work occasions. All chronograph functions work and is "Swiss Made" to boot:





This is one of the current INFANTRY B&R homages employed as a gym watch. Rugged as all get out, runs long on its batteries; great snag from the Bay. Again, like all watches here, under $20:





Like many of you, I've become a lover of INFANTRY watches -- they give one of the "best bangs for the bucks" and indeed are rugged. This I believe is a type of pilot watch homage. Days and dates snap over as they should & the "leather" strap ain't too shabby.":





My last remaining AK HOMME watches (gave away the others). It's an automatic that starts up as soon as I pick it up. Keeps decent time, too. "Pearl" fell out; who cares?:





A CJIABA watch I had seen somewhere I was trolling & was fascinated by it; so, after strolling around eBay, there it was, for "a song and a dance:"





AND, finally, my YANES TRAFALGAR I found somewhere a number of years ago. Under $20, it was a cool looking heavy-but-plastic watch that had working chrono functions. It came with a clear plastic crown guard, which made changing time a challenge; I took it off & set it aside when -- as you no doubt have guessed -- its tiny screws and the crown guard DISAPPEARED and no amount of doing the "all four crawl" with flashlight yielded anything. Strange, er? Quartz powered, it looks heavy and intimidating but actually is light and comfortable on the wrist. Again, I love this thread & will look at all 111+ pages eventually. Again, dave.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Uh, ha, ... OOPS!!

dave


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice collection of cheapies you have there, Dave. The fourth watch that you have there, in Infantry branding, looks similar to a Naviforce and is sometimes seen in other branding too.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, it has been 1 year since I got this Gemius ARMY - $0.99 delivered.
Only bought it for the strap...

Turns out it is the most accurate watch I own - 6 seconds in 1 year. 
(I didn't even set it for daylight savings time so I could get this data)

That's right, 1/2 second slow every month.

And if I wore it more, the elevated temp would make it more accurate.


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

That's pretty dang good for a buck!!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$1 over the limit, please don't bring out the torches and pitchforks. :-d

A nice, vintage Helbros with a recent (April 2017) COA service and new oxblood red strap.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I love that! 6 seconds a year for 99 cents delivered and only bought it for the strap! I think you should be an ambassador for ultra-ultra-ultra affordables!



cayabo said:


> Well, it has been 1 year since I got this Gemius ARMY - $0.99 delivered.
> Only bought it for the strap...
> 
> Turns out it is the most accurate watch I own - 6 seconds in 1 year.
> ...


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Well, it has been 1 year since I got this Gemius ARMY - $0.99 delivered.
> Only bought it for the strap...
> 
> Turns out it is the most accurate watch I own - 6 seconds in 1 year.
> ...


Since last couple of years, I have realised that Chinese Quartz is also a luck thing ( as accuracy ) Some watches that I have are like yours as accuracy, but some of them -20sec\day and we are talking about digital quartz watch.
So, seems like you were lucky considering the price


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The interesting fact here is that, for whatever reason, the very cheapest digital modules are very much less accurate than the very cheapest quartz anaolgue movements. It's a slightly unfortunate fact of life for those who enjoy the very cheapest digitals.



striker_o said:


> Since last couple of years, I have realised that Chinese Quartz is also a luck thing ( as accuracy ) Some watches that I have are like yours as accuracy, but some of them -20sec\day and we are talking about digital quartz watch.
> So, seems like you were lucky considering the price


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Today i receive this Q&Q solar watch,it cost me 17 euros and i have to say i am very impressed because with this very low price the watch have a Miyota 2085 solar Eco Drive movement with 3 1/2 months power reserve and charged full in only 1 hour sun expose.It is very lightweight and comfort to wear like you dont have watch to your wrist.Here and few photos.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

dave47 said:


> Hiya, Folks!
> 
> This IS a very fascinating -- and informative -- thread. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who buys "cheapies" and finds them attractive and functional. As a "noobie" type of WIS member, I'd like to toss in my "two cents" worth as well. Here are several "affordables" purchased over the years. Most have been supplied be eBay. dave:
> 
> ...


Thats a great cheap collection. I love Infantry watches and literally wear them to death. The one below cost AUD12 and has been beaten about the place and while its lost some paint Ive never adjusted the time. Checking now it seems to have lost 2 minutes in 3 years?









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> HMT watches with fake dials are still well under $20 and they are a lot of fun if you like vintage-style mechanicals and enjoy the steady-hand challenge of regulating them. This dial design comes extremely close to being a facsimile of a genuine Art-Deco Janata one, so much that you have to be fairly well-informed to tell the difference.
> 
> View attachment 11665130
> 
> ...


This does not look like a fake to me. It is more likely to be a refurbished one, made up with bits and pieces left over when they closed down the factory. But you are right, the quality and reliability of the "hmt"s from the bay these day is a bit of the luck of the draw.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow! By far the lowest-priced watch I've seen with this movement. Are there any other cheapies that also use it?



evritis said:


> Today i receive this Q&Q solar watch,it cost me 17 euros and i have to say i am very impressed because with this very low price the watch have a Miyota 2085 solar Eco Drive movement with 3 1/2 months power reserve and charged full in only 1 hour sun expose.It is very lightweight and comfort to wear like you dont have watch to your wrist.Here and few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Wow! By far the lowest-priced watch I've seen with this movement. Are there any other cheapies that also use it?


I dont have see other watch in lower price with this movement,it is nice cheap watch,reminds me a lot a Swatch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Henny, the fake dial guys are printing them in one or two patterns that are almost facsimiles of HMT dials these days. Without taking the dial out to see that it isn't lacquered or how easily the paint flakes off (I've done that too, with a watch with this dial that wasn't running so well), the easiest way to tell is the inconsistent print density. If I don't look to closely, I can almost kid myself I have a real HMT dial though!

The factory fresh HMTs I was also lucky enough to get before they ceased operation *were* actually made up with bits and pieces left over from the past, but their movements, probably made a decade ago or more, seem to have been carefully lubricated.



Hoonnu said:


> This does not look like a fake to me. It is more likely to be a refurbished one, made up with bits and pieces left over when they closed down the factory. But you are right, the quality and reliability of the "hmt"s from the bay these day is a bit of the luck of the draw.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

evritis said:


> Today i receive this Q&Q solar watch,it cost me 17 euros and i have to say i am very impressed because with this very low price the watch have a Miyota 2085 solar Eco Drive movement with 3 1/2 months power reserve and charged full in only 1 hour sun expose.It is very lightweight and comfort to wear like you dont have watch to your wrist.Here and few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible price / performance.
Can you give a link for that 17 Euro ?
Btw, does a solar requires battery change on 10-15 years eventually, no ?


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Where did you find it at that cheap price?



evritis said:


> Today i receive this Q&Q solar watch,it cost me 17 euros and i have to say i am very impressed because with this very low price the watch have a Miyota 2085 solar Eco Drive movement with 3 1/2 months power reserve and charged full in only 1 hour sun expose.It is very lightweight and comfort to wear like you dont have watch to your wrist.Here and few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Maxmoro said:


> Where did you find it at that cheap price?


I find it in store here in Greece,this model is the last but have other 2 versions
ρολοι Q&Q RP00J011Y Q&Q Solar Smile RP00J011Y
ρολοι Q&Q RP00J003Y Q&Q Solar Smile RP00J003Y


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

evritis said:


> I find it in store here in Greece,this model is the last but have other 2 versions
> ρολοι Q&Q RP00J011Y Q&Q Solar Smile RP00J011Y
> ρολοι Q&Q RP00J003Y Q&Q Solar Smile RP00J003Y


Your version is really great looking, has a very summer-like appearance  b-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

evritis said:


> Today i receive this Q&Q solar watch,it cost me 17 euros and i have to say i am very impressed because with this very low price the watch have a Miyota 2085 solar Eco Drive movement with 3 1/2 months power reserve and charged full in only 1 hour sun expose.It is very lightweight and comfort to wear like you dont have watch to your wrist.Here and few photos.


That is really cool!



evritis said:


> I dont have see other watch in lower price with this movement,it is nice cheap watch,reminds me a lot a Swatch.


That was my first thought as well.



striker_o said:


> Btw, does a solar requires battery change on 10-15 years eventually, no ?


Eco-Drive doesn't use a battery, but rather a capacitor. Theoretically a capacitor should never need to be replaced unless there is a failure such as leakage, a short, etc. Replacements can be necessary at times, though.

I had a 20 year old Eco-Drive chronograph that still held a charge for as long as it did when it was new. It's a pretty robust system.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Pretty sweet for 12 bucks.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

occytron said:


> Pretty sweet for 12 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 11730386


Something to be said about a classic, legible digital.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

> Something to be said about a classic, legible digital.


100% agree. It is by far my most basic watch, but I love it more for that very reason.


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

Bought this today at a community yard sale for 2 bucks. Put a new battery in and cleaned it up. Replaced the rotted, rubber strap with a SS bracelet I had (which, miraculously, fit perfectly!). Here's the end result:


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

I just can't help myself.

Was at Wally World this morning and I always make sure to check the watches, never know when you might find a bargain. Checked the close outs and they had two full shelves of there brand Ozark Trail digital digital/analog watches for $3.00. Looked through most of them and picked out these two. I know more plastic cheap digital watches..................but did I mention only *$3.00!!!!*


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

And as long as I'm at it, I bought this one a month or so ago at Wally World again. Close out for $5 but dead, $2.50 battery and good to go. Planed on maybe modding this one not sure. First negative display I've ever owned, don't really like that. Also the largest watch I have, it's a monster. Seen another one of these today on the $3 shelf.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Amazing deal on nice fun watches. The one on the right looks to have a very similar digital module to the one in some of my SKMEIs and Naviforces.

For $3 I too would be unable to stop myself buying those 



KJProX said:


> I just can't help myself.
> 
> Was at Wally World this morning and I always make sure to check the watches, never know when you might find a bargain. Checked the close outs and they had two full shelves of there brand Ozark Trail digital digital/analog watches for $3.00. Looked through most of them and picked out these two. I know more plastic cheap digital watches..................but did I mention only *$3.00!!!!*


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> The one on the right looks to have a very similar digital module to the one in some of my SKMEIs and Naviforces.


 Thanks for the info Mike. This is the second watch sold under there Ozark Trail brand that I have that has the same digital face as a SKMEI.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

I saw this on WUS one day and decided to give it a shot. I received over a year ago now. I think it was referred to as a "Ghetto Oak" by Yulan so I call it that now. I haven't actually worn it anywhere, but I enjoy seeing it from time to time. It's really as cheap as it looks. The case is the metal equivalent of compressed saw dust, the screws on the bezel are aesthetic only, the crown is pretty poor, but it hacks and tells time so I'm happy with it. The strap, while cheap, is actually better than any other cheap faux leather strap I've got, but it's too big for my wrist and, because I've never bothered to change it, I've never really worn it for more than a couple hours around the house.









Cross post from WRUW May 7.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

As of today I can finally join this rather exclusive club. 

I have not before purchased a watch which meets the requirements, but what a cheerful start!

Took delivery, broke out my watch toolkit and spent a half hour cleaning the components. Reassembled the case and she's off!





































Excited to calibrate the movement and wear this one tomorrow.


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

$5 eBay beater + $7 leather strap + $2 battery = out the door for $14 USD


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I had watching this forum for couple of days and this thread is really amazing.

Here is 20 usd watch of mine.

Casio AW-49H

Light-weight, clean dial, and my favorite features of this watch is its 50 Water Resistant. I put on this watch while take a bath and its OK.

I know this is not a "everyday watch" but it will be fun when you wear it.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Last one of the watches that I ordered came in yesterday. Of the three different brands of under $20 divers I ordered recently, this one has the worst cheap flimsy thin steel bracelet. Was a pain in the butt to size because of the lose fit of all the links, even had to superglue one of the link pins in place because it would slide out by itself. That said the watch itself seems ok other then the cyclops magnifier is not centered on the date window. If I get along with the watch this one will get a new bracelet.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice looking watch and looks like you got a good deal on it.


ktronis said:


> $5 eBay beater + $7 leather strap + $2 battery = out the door for $14 USD
> 
> 
> View attachment 11767954
> ...


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

That Casio is nice, has a simple and clean look to it :-!



cjohanes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had watching this forum for couple of days and this thread is really amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

Completed my little project today. £3.20 as loft find, don't know if its working. Added a battery £3.50, spring bars(curved) £2.50 and the cheapest strap £0.99.
Total £10.19.
Running -15 secs in a week. Moon phase for decoration only.


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

EBay is a wonderful thing.
Also dangerous when you put bids on after a few drinks and you didn't read the description properly.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

:-!












I have SKMEI'ed but it cost me. $9.70.:-dIt is 34 mm diameter by 36 mm lug end to lug end and 10 mm thick.The strap is not original.I had a CASIO which was ss on leather strap a few years ago but it would keep dying(It was old). So I finally was able to get this and it is quite adequate to my desire to have a digital watch on a leather strap.The original bracelet had a clasp which was not able to hold a setting.On the plus side the light illumines the numbers not the whole dial.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I had that watch for a while.I am not sure why I donated it to the Salvation Army.







If you like Nato straps Ali express has a good selection.MY SOKI ex Sub has the same issue with the Cyclops. See above.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a purple Android which btw I apparently tried to order 4 after drinking some whisky...hahah the CC company chuckled the next day when I tried to explain.



Robinjohn said:


> EBay is a wonderful thing.
> Also dangerous when you put bids on after a few drinks and you didn't read the description properly.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved the watch on the top for free saturday.The crystal was damaged so I clumsily repaired it with super glue. It keeps good time.I am in North dakota so I never really expected a White Sox pocket watch and I did not get one. Diameter is 44 mm less the crown. Thickness is 10 mm.Lugs, what lugs? With a new #377 battery it was about 3 bucks. The orange watch is about 10 years old and it needs a new #377 as it is losing time. Alkaline batteries create a vaccum.The dial is closest in concept to the new ROLEX Air King.Except it has a 12 not a triangle and it is incredibly _*ORANGE.*_


----------



## Murrango (Oct 26, 2008)

^^^


> I recieved the watch on the top for free saturday.


I initially thought that you got the Rolex for free!  (well, the Rolex picture was the on top on my monitor)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ13007 - ON SALE $15.23 Six Color Choices*
40mm Stainless Steel case, Sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Miyota quartz, small second, genuine leather band


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Hopefully everyone eventually received their SKMEI 1016 from Yoshop.
Naturally I couldn't resist taking mine apart to see what made it tick, and was pleasantly surprised by what I found.
The analogue movement turns out to be a Seiko AL35E, they used decent Maxell batteries and the crown stem had not one, but two O-ring seals.
















So it turned out to be even more of a bargain than I originally thought.

Note that black oblong object lying on the digital movement at 5 o'clock? That should have been sitting in the hole at 10 o'clock on the movement holder to the right. It had dropped out but I didn't notice it whilst taking the photo. Turns out it forms an important electrical connection between the circuit board and the LCD. After reassembling the watch the digital part refused to work and I thought I'd somehow killed it. It was only later when I looked at the photo that I realised what had happened. It took ages, crawling around on hands and knees, to find the bl**dy thing in the carpet, then completely disassemble and reassemble the watch again. DOH! o|


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for taking it apart, and for posting the results. As you say, it now looks an even better deal!

PS What is the black oblong thing you had to retrieve from the carpet made of?



Lancman said:


> Hopefully everyone eventually received their SKMEI 1016 from Yoshop.
> Naturally I couldn't resist taking mine apart to see what made it tick, and was pleasantly surprised by what I found.
> The analogue movement turns out to be a Seiko AL35E, they used decent Maxell batteries and the crown stem had not one, but two O-ring seals.
> 
> ...


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Did anyone here ever see this ultra cheap soki watch? $3.39 + free shipping. I dont know if they really use stainless for the case and bracelet but this watch has a good looking face.

Sorry idk how to insert link


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks for taking it apart, and for posting the results. As you say, it now looks an even better deal!
> 
> PS What is the black oblong thing you had to retrieve from the carpet made of?


I would have sworn it was rubber, or a soft plastic. It was certainly flexible, but it must be electrically conductive since the LCD would not function without it. 
Short answer: I don't know. :-s


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Mates!

Here' another addition to the "$20 or Less" watch forum: this old INFANTRY homage to the Panerai Radiomir I purchased from INFANTRY on the 'Bay. I needed another gym watch, and this fit the bill. Great time keeper, with good lume from its "sandwich" numbers. Comfortable "rubber" strap, too. dave:







LUME SHOT:


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

cjohanes said:


> Did anyone here ever see this ultra cheap soki watch? $3.39 + free shipping. I dont know if they really use stainless for the case and bracelet but this watch has a good looking face.
> 
> Sorry idk how to insert link


Here you go

'Does not ship to UK' :-| Typical!


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Here you go
> 
> 'Does not ship to UK' :-| Typical!


Must resist, must not order another cheap watch.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Don't worry. This nice American reseller will sell us one for only $10.36....plus $22.50 postage (very heavy, these watches, you know!). Great deal though!



Lancman said:


> Here you go
> 
> 'Does not ship to UK' :-| Typical!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I wish ,but service is so expensive for Rolex watches. A pre 2013 Air king would be very nice at 34 mm. No I just got an inexpensive Minnesota Twins pocket watch with a damaged crystal for free.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

cjohanes said:


> Did anyone here ever see this ultra cheap soki watch? $3.39 + free shipping. I dont know if they really use stainless for the case and bracelet but this watch has a good looking face.
> 
> Sorry idk how to insert link


I've owned a couple of these. They were crap.


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> cjohanes said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone here ever see this ultra cheap soki watch? $3.39 + free shipping. I dont know if they really use stainless for the case and bracelet but this watch has a good looking face.
> ...


Really? How bad? Please share some details


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Can I get an honorable mention for getting this for under $25 delivered?


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can I get an honorable mention for getting this for under $25 delivered?


I know a watch that similiar with it. Orkina. Around 16$ include shipping by .........s


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Just arrived this afternoon. Wanted to try something at 36mm. I am loving it on my wrist so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

It looks like* YoShop* is now strictly $20 and under watches - About 200 Men's watches to choose from

The real trick is to browse the site on your PC, and using your account, place your selections in either the shopping cart or wishlist. 
Then log-in with the iOS or Android *YoShop app*, and make your purchase. The app can save you *about 30%*, +/- 3%. Doesn't work with all items

Example: *Naviforce 9074M* - *$15.82* - with YoShop app *$10.33

*


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

I tend to do that with anything I buy on Ali, find it on the PC first then do the actual purchasing through the mobile app to get any further savings.

Cool Naviforce watch BTW 



HoustonReal said:


> It looks like* YoShop* is now strictly $20 and under watches - About 200 Men's watches to choose from
> 
> The real trick is to browse the site on your PC, and using your account, place your selections in either the shopping cart or wishlist.
> Then log-in with the iOS or Android *YoShop app*, and make your purchase. The app can save you *about 30%*, +/- 3%. Doesn't work with all items
> ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

One of the ultimate geek watch of my era. Pic is taken from google.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I've bought and received a SKMEI 9133, it's a kind of homage to a Submariner:









I like it because it's not too big (41 mm), I like blue, and it allready comes with a nato strap.
It was $8.79 from eBay (but I see they have raised the price to $9.55 now...).

I've tried a black nato strap on it and it looks good too, and I also like a black-gray-blue-gray-black strap on it.
Owh, if you buy one: there is removable protecting plastic film on the black bezel. It's hardly visible at first (I allready removed it in the picture).


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I ordered 1 of these mid Feb. and still waiting on it. In fact I contacted the seller and already received my money back. LOL

Moral of the story....Don't expect it anytime soon.



cjohanes said:


> Did anyone here ever see this ultra cheap soki watch? $3.39 + free shipping. I dont know if they really use stainless for the case and bracelet but this watch has a good looking face.
> 
> Sorry idk how to insert link


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've seen those on ebay and wondered what they were like. You might be the first person here to report on them. What's it like? Does it have a screw-back or a push on? Is the lume any less bad than the special low-visibility type the Chinese usually use? 



Bughead said:


> I've bought and received a SKMEI 9133, it's a kind of homage to a Submariner:
> 
> View attachment 11856442
> 
> ...


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Curren 8210, got this from gearbest sale with only USD 6.6. It is nice solid watch. I always love white dials.


----------



## OSK (May 16, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like YoShop is now strictly $20 and under watches - About 200 Men's watches to choose from
> 
> Example: Naviforce 9074M - $15.82 - with YoShop app $10.33


It seems YoShop is reading this thread, too :-s


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

$16 USD








Also $16 USD

Had them about 2 years. I wear the one on the leather NATO frequently, no problems. The other I keep as a backup.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I've seen those on ebay and wondered what they were like. You might be the first person here to report on them. What's it like? Does it have a screw-back or a push on? Is the lume any less bad than the special low-visibility type the Chinese usually use?


Allright, here it goes, a review:

One thing I forgot to mention in my earlier message, the bezel does not rotate, it's fixed.

This is the lume after I shining a flashlight on it for a couple of seconds:








Very pretty, but the lume did not stay bright long, it faded after a while. Today the watch was on my desk the hole day, and after I took it into a darkened room it was only just visible. So, it's a little better than the usual chinese lume, but don't expect "real" lume.

The rear cover:








It looks like a screw-on cover, but it isn't, it is pressed on. 
The cover does have a rubber seal, and the cover is very hard to get back on a again. I had to use a C-clamp very carefully (with the watch protected by a piece of rubber) to press it back on.

















The mechanism is an S. Epson corp. model AL32A.

Because the strap is a bespoke strap with the same color as the watch, I wondered what it would look like with other strap designs:









The far left one is the one that came with the watch. I think the black one, and the far right one look quite good too.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

That's a nice looking watch for less than $7. Too bad about the chapter ring, tho.



LutFi said:


> Curren 8210, got this from gearbest sale with only USD 6.6. It is nice solid watch. I always love white dials.
> 
> View attachment 11859314


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Miyota quartz, quick-set day and date, 200m water resistant, screw on case back, screw down crown, 60-click one way bezel. $7.50.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks 

I really hate push on backs that don't want to go back on, but they put a decent movement in there! And at least a fixed bezel doesn't get slack!



Bughead said:


> Allright, here it goes, a review:
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention in my earlier message, the bezel does not rotate, it's fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Have had this 2 or 3 years. I keep it in my car for road & mountain biking. It has very good visibility and the lume, although not long lasting, glows bright for just long enough time to see it if I get stuck out after dusk. Another advantage of analog vs digital is that it can be used as a compass. When it gets skuffed up I just buff the crystal with a little Brasso.

MW600F-2AV. US$14.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I was very pleased to find this very clean Pulsar PW3003 for $15, shipped.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> That's a nice looking watch for less than $7. Too bad about the chapter ring, tho.


chapter ring? why?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

LutFi said:


> chapter ring? why?


Alignment


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> Alignment


Thanks for spotted it |>. My old eyes not pay attention to detail ;-). Just opened the back case, and realigned the chapter ring :-db-)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Well done.

How is it held in place? There are a lot of misaligned examples of this watch, including one featured in some promo photos I've seen for the "original" Naviforce version.



LutFi said:


> Thanks for spotted it |>. My old eyes not pay attention to detail ;-). Just opened the back case, and realigned the chapter ring :-db-)


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

LutFi said:


> Curren 8210, got this from gearbest sale with only USD 6.6. It is nice solid watch. I always love white dials.



View attachment 11859314


The watch looks nice.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Well done.
> 
> How is it held in place? There are a lot of misaligned examples of this watch, including one featured in some promo photos I've seen for the "original" Naviforce version.


When I open the case, the chapter ring is actually fixed locked to the main steel case, I don't want to mess it further more since I have just ruined one of my favorite watch. 

The whole dial (along with all hands, and seiko quartz module attached) is very easy to removed, the stem is only the lock for dial position.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I finally got a Winner white submariner. Unlike my black dial version this is fully lumed, hands and 5 minute markers rather than just the hands. Cost £12.99, I spent so






me money on a yellow strap but i'll sell the bracelet.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

You're no doubt right on the money with the NAVIFORCE brand being similar to the INFANTRY. Both are pretty neat to have and are actually FUNCTIONAL!!

dave


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Just arrived today. Skmei 1232 on my skinny wrist with built in digital compass. only cost USD 9.99. really enjoying the second dot marking movement :-d ;-)


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

This should give you guys a laugh. 
Seeing that white faced pilot watch reminded me that I recently picked up something vaguely similar during the Eaglemoss sale for £4.75.









Looks fine until you realise that the strap is only 14mm wide! The case is 30mm and lug to lug is a mere 35mm. 
It's supposed to be an accurate reproduction of a US Army Air Force watch from the 1940s, but I can't imagine any aircrew being happy to wear something this small.









Note I have very skinny 6.25" wrists and, as ever, the camera makes the watch look bigger than it does in real life. Looks like a kids watch, even on me.
Here it is next to a couple more from the Eaglemoss collection, and they aren't large at 38mm.









And it's totally dwarfed by the mighty Infantry.









Such a shame as I really like the dial and the hands, which have decent lume as well.
Still, I could strip it down for parts I suppose - the hands would fit a much larger watch and still look ok, plus it's got a decent Seiko movement inside, so all is not completely lost.
Eaglemoss don't put any size info on their website - now I know why. :roll:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The size wouldn't bother me, i've bought 5 Kienzle 31mm watches, all different dials, sold three due to design preference, still got two.

We often hear about the pilot watches up to sizes like 52mm but the lower 30s were common, eg:







So any 30mm pilots wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Lancman said:


> This should give you guys a laugh.
> Seeing that white faced pilot watch reminded me that I recently picked up something vaguely similar during the Eaglemoss sale for £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 11882482
> ...


I think it is a goodlooking watch, even though I do not understand the red markings. As for size, we do well to remember that huge watches are a relatively new concept, maybe with the exception of - well - fliegers. I think a smaller watch looks good, on men as well as on women, although the smallest women's watches really aren't for me. Cannot read them.

If you ever watch old black and white movies, try to notice the watches of the male protagonists. Usually tiny by modern standards, but no one would say that Gary Cooper or any of his contemporaries looked effeminate for that reason. It is just a matter of fashion and what you are used to. Wear what you like!


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

Lancman said:


> This should give you guys a laugh.
> Seeing that white faced pilot watch reminded me that I recently picked up something vaguely similar during the Eaglemoss sale for £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 11882482
> ...


What are the 0,1,2,...,11,12 in the outermost ring?


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Where did you find this great looking watch?
Is the bezel rotated or fixed?
Good deal by the way!



matlobi said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11869082&d=1495139617"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I lucked out and stumbled across it on eBay while browsing dive watches.

It's all metal, and the bezel is a 60 click one-way. It looks fixed, and from the pictures I thought it was. There is a shroud attached with four screws that cover the bezel.


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Yeah i thought it fixed too. How bout the lume?
From the brand name, wrangler, i dont imagine this watch coming from china.



matlobi said:


> I lucked out and stumbled across it on eBay while browsing dive watches.
> 
> It's all metal, and the bezel is a 60 click one-way. It looks fixed, and from the pictures I thought it was. There is a shroud attached with four screws that cover the bezel.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cjohanes said:


> Yeah i thought it fixed too. How bout the lume?
> From the brand name, wrangler, i dont imagine this watch coming from china.


It was probably assembled there, but it uses a Miyota movement.

I haven't tested the lume, and I don't know how old the watch actually is, so I'm not expecting it to be the greatest.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cjohanes said:


> Yeah i thought it fixed too. How bout the lume?
> From the brand name, wrangler, i dont imagine this watch coming from china.


Wrangler isn't a watch manufacturer, they're a clothing company that makes jeans, flannel shirts, and other "work wear" sold in department stores like Target and K-Mart. Their logo on the dial is probably just a licensing tie-in.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is a (poor) lume shot. Taken after about a minute under a UV light. It fades pretty quickly.


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Yes i know that. Their jeans lovable, but overprice, here (in indonesia) hahaha.



fishrose said:


> Wrangler isn't a watch manufacturer, they're a clothing company that makes jeans, flannel shirts, and other "work wear" sold in department stores like Target and K-Mart. Their logo on the dial is probably just a licensing tie-in.


Not bad for 7,5 usd. At least it glowing in the dark for a moment 


matlobi said:


> Here is a (poor) lume shot. Taken after about a minute under a UV light. It fades pretty quickly.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11891186&d=1495340517"]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

stolichnayo said:


> What are the 0,1,2,...,11,12 in the outermost ring?


Ha, good spot. At first glance I assumed they were normal hour markers but obviously not. Well, they are on the right hand side of the dial, but not on the left. Most odd. 
I can't work out what the red markings are either. It's a moot point anyway as they are so small they would be impossible to read without a handy 1940s portable microscope.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The red thing is a spiral tachymeter, which because spiraled can provide more info than a single circle tachymeter.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> I lucked out and stumbled across it on eBay while browsing dive watches.
> 
> It's all metal, and the bezel is a 60 click one-way. It looks fixed, and from the pictures I thought it was. There is a shroud attached with four screws that cover the bezel.


Wrangler, like the blue jeans? Whut.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Wrangler, like the blue jeans? Whut.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Co-branded watches are hardly unusual.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Co-branded watches are hardly unusual.
> 
> Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


But it doesn't have a steer on it. 

Disclaimer: I wear that brand all the time, no shade toward Wrangler.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

17 $


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

.99cents over budget but I think a worthy Mention...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

You can always put it on a Bund style strap or something similiar.


















For instance I have had straps made from different kinds of Nylon strapping velcro and neck lanyards.I have used seatbelt strapping(probably too wide for your watch.)and dog collars and leashes.The second option comes in a wide variety of colors.I got the idea when a friend found a watch but we could not buy a strap where we were and travel was an infrequent option.What we did have was plenty of free nylon strapping and a tailor in close proximity.Sadly I no longer know where he is due to my idiotic behaviour at the end of a long period overseas.o| We took the materials to the Tailor.He added some velcro and made us a strap. A strap like the one shown should make the watch look a bit bigger.The only hiccup I can see is finding 14 mm strapping I am sure with a bit of time and creativity you can sort that difficulty out.


----------



## radavalenta (May 31, 2015)

$13 watch $6 strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Do you know if your hopefully not aptly-named watch is the same as a Winner?



radavalenta said:


> $13 watch $6 strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Lancman said:


> This should give you guys a laugh.
> Seeing that white faced pilot watch reminded me that I recently picked up something vaguely similar during the Eaglemoss sale for £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 11882482


Wha.....Too bad that the size of the watch is so small....I would have bought if diameter was around 38/40 mm...;-)


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm looking for a sub 20$ watch quite dressy, white dial, visible hands, date and if possible water resistant or even better water proof. Any suggestions ?
Thanks !;-)

The watch Lancman bought would have been perfect if the size was "normal"...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Notathome said:


> I'm looking for a sub 20$ watch quite dressy, white dial, visible hands, date and if possible water resistant or even better water proof. Any suggestions ?
> Thanks !;-)
> 
> The watch Lancman bought would have been perfect if the size was "normal"...


Got this on Amazon back in 2015 for $16. Gone now, but maybe still available elsewhere? Claims a 50m water rating. Nice enough that I added a deployment clasp.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Excuse the short strap, I've been too cheap to buy the proper lug length.










This watch was gifted to my dad in the late 90s. Due to his profession, he never was into watches as they were unsanitary and unnecessary. Instead, he gave it to me around 2010 and became my only watch for years. I've worn it through multiple countries, got me through college, and worn during my graduation. I'm not too sure how much this cost in 1995, but I probably couldn't fetch more than $20 if I sell this today. To me, however, it is priceless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radavalenta (May 31, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Do you know if your hopefully not aptly-named watch is the same as a Winner?


It doesn't have transparent caseback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Two latest under $20 purchases.


----------



## KJProX (Mar 13, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Do you know if your hopefully not aptly-named watch is the same as a Winner?


I have both of those watches and there not the same watch. The Winner besides the rear crystal has a much better bracelet, is heavier over all, more solid feeling. Both keep accurate time. The Sewor is easier to hand wind, the stem crown seems slight larger.


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

15.99


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

10.50


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

1.50


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

$2.64 USD. Just arrived yesterday. The strap is nylon and not half bad, will probably keep it on there for the time being. It says water resistant to 200M but not sure I'd put it through a stress test


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ktronis said:


> $2.64 USD. Just arrived yesterday. The strap is nylon and not half bad, will probably keep it on there for the time being. It says water resistant to 200M but not sure I'd put it through a stress test
> 
> View attachment 11921778
> View attachment 11921794


200 meter WR--that's barely over one cent per meter. Imagine how deep a $10 watch could go!


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> 200 meter WR--that's barely over one cent per meter. Imagine how deep a $10 watch could go!


Thanks, I needed a good laugh today! b-)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> 200 meter WR--that's barely over one cent per meter. Imagine how deep a $10 watch could go!


Oh, so that's how they calculate the WR ratings to put on watches!


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

0.97$ including shipping


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes! At last something that makes my watches seem very expensive!

I hope that sub-dial works, too!



striker_o said:


> 0.97$ including shipping


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Yes! At last something that makes my watches seem very expensive!
> 
> I hope that sub-dial works, too!


Haha, 
Unfortunately sub deal is not working. But I am really impressed by less than 1$ including shipping. But honestly, the look is good but I prefer mechanicals which really make me feel a watch when I am holding it.
Btw, my photo is not perfect, here the photo from e-bay, same watch with another chinese brand.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Damn that sub-dial! 

I was actually going to ask for the spelling of the brand name on yours as I cannot quite see it all.



striker_o said:


> Haha,
> Unfortunately sub deal is not working. But I am really impressed by less than 1$ including shipping. But honestly, the look is good but I prefer mechanicals which really make me feel a watch when I am holding it.
> Btw, my photo is not perfect, here the photo from e-bay, same watch with another chinese brand.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Incidentally I totally agree about preferring mechanicals, in between the substantial periods after having a mechanical stop running. In these periods I wear only quartz watches for weeks at a time.


striker_o said:


> Haha,
> Unfortunately sub deal is not working. But I am really impressed by less than 1$ including shipping. But honestly, the look is good but I prefer mechanicals which really make me feel a watch when I am holding it.
> Btw, my photo is not perfect, here the photo from e-bay, same watch with another chinese brand.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Damn that sub-dial!
> 
> I was actually going to ask for the spelling of the brand name on yours as I cannot quite see it all.


On ebay search for ' noctifluent watch ' 
They say that deal numbers have lume too but just lie.
Also, I suggest you ( if you buy ) , stay away from Yazole and buy with another brand. I bought Yazole once and it was just bad finish and watch came dead. We will see how this Megiir gonna last.
Btw, I win it on auction for 0,97$ but I believe that buy now price should be around 2$.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these Skmei solar watches, but there is also a battery inside???? £4.44


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

tmztmz said:


> Two latest under $20 purchases.
> View attachment 11912546
> View attachment 11912562


Details of the 2nd one please.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these Skmei solar watches, but there is also a battery inside???? £4.44
> 
> View attachment 11931522


I have same. The module uses power from the solar cell when under enough light, from the battery otherwise. So no solar energy storage, just dual power source. I don't see the point because, very likely, the large lithium cell will expire by itself before the digital module is able to spend its energy, but that's how it seems to work (I tested by removing the battery and seeing what happened under a lamp.)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Any idea on how good water resistance is?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

striker_o said:


> 0.97$ including shipping


Seeing that has made me realise that one of my £1 ebay watches actually gets more wrist time than any other in my collection, because I wear it to work. I am a builder so my work watches have a very hard time and rarely survive more that 12 months. This one is still going strong after 15 months and even the nasty 'cardboard' strap, which I didn't expect to last more than a month, is still holding together (just). I'm pretty sure it's still on it's original battery as well.









There are a couple of scratches on the crystal and the plating has worn away in places to reveal the copper underneath, but that's about it. I think it's survived so well because it's small, thin and light so stays out of the way of trouble and doesn't catch on things.









Actually, I think it would look cool with a bare copper finish without the plating. I might have a go at stripping one sometime, as one of my other hobbies is making work torches from old copper pipe and fittings, so then I would have a matching set.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Haven't scanned the whole thread yet, so I don't know if one of these has been shown yet:

























Firstly, I must 'fess up, this cost the princely sum of $23-00, but I feel that it still qualifies for inclusion in this brilliant thread due to it's outrageous value - besides, there's a good chance that it'll be sub $20-00 somewhere. I bought it from Ali some months ago on one of those late night, plus a few beers trawl thro' the various online catalogues - I'm sure that you have been there too.....

Anyway, it keeps good time, looks passably "expensive" from not too far away and has now taken it's place in the rotation with other watches whose cumulative value would probably fund Venezuela's debt problems. The SS bracelet and clasp fit well on the wrist with no discomfort and also have that "expensive" finished look with very little slop that you might expect with such an inexpensive watch - I won't use the word "cheap" here.

Along with passable lume on the hands and hours I feel that someone was mugged with this deal and it wasn't me and as you can tell from my thinly veiled enthusiasm, I am very happy with this particular ticker.

Just goes to show that less can really be more in the bigger price equates to greater satisfaction stakes. Take that as a recommend from me.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks for the info. Any idea on how good water resistance is?


Mine got wet last summer while car washing, baby bathing, playing in the pool, garden watering, etc. but I didn't do any more demanding swimming, snorkeling, water park, etc.

Anyway I needed a shower, so I wore it for science and it's fine, pic attached


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

Ragl said:


> Haven't scanned the whole thread yet, so I don't know if one of these has been shown yet:
> 
> Firstly, I must 'fess up, this cost the princely sum of $23-00, but I feel that it still qualifies for inclusion in this brilliant thread due to it's outrageous value - besides, there's a good chance that it'll be sub $20-00 somewhere. I bought it from Ali some months ago on one of those late night, plus a few beers trawl thro' the various online catalogues - I'm sure that you have been there too.....
> 
> ...


That one looks really nice! Thanks for a good write-up, too.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds good for a cheap watch. I saw on youtube a review of the Skmei compass watch, where he put it into a glass of water and it was ok. 


stolichnayo said:


> Mine got wet last summer while car washing, baby bathing, playing in the pool, garden watering, etc. but I didn't do any more demanding swimming, snorkeling, water park, etc.
> 
> Anyway I needed a shower, so I wore it for science and it's fine, pic attached
> 
> View attachment 11932498


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Sounds good for a cheap watch. I saw on youtube a review of the Skmei compass watch, where he put it into a glass of water and it was ok.


Most SKMEI digitals are rated at 50M WR. This will not come close to a G-SHOCK's 200M WR rating, but is fine for splashes and hand-washing. Take one swimming at your own risk, especially because the pushers can be problematic while submerged.

The other thing, if you're accustomed to Casios, is that SKMEI watches tend to have a hard black plastic finish, compared to the softer Casio black resin/rubber. The matte black finish looks very similar, but they don't feel the same.

(Currently wearing my $3.56 SKMEI 1016)


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

My WalMart $8 special:








The bezel even works!


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

001 said:


> Details of the 2nd one please.


It's Smael ws1617. The analog and digital sides have separate batteries, on this one the analog side is pretty accurate (gains about 3sec/month) but the digital side looses about 30 secs per month. The shell is nice as it is softer rubber/resin and not hard plastic like in many of these. The digital side is standard chinese with stopwatch, alarm and el light. Feels and looks very nice, like it a lot.


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Hello guys!

Ok this is my new 16$ watch include shipping from ebay.

I cant say much about this watch. Just pilot wannabe, quite good movement, water resist 3atm (they said), stenlis back case, but one suprised me... Its lume better than my last infantry in-019.

The strap, at the moment i got this watch, i feel like this strap is so awful. Bad quality. But day by day i use it, i like it 
The clasp is made from... I dont know like a metal but mixed with plastic. So light.
Maybe i will buy a new better quality strap with same color.

So far i think $16 include shipping is fair enough to compare.

Lume shoot on the way.


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00731.jpg


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Picked up a Casio Men's W800H-1AV watch from Amazon (US) three weeks ago. Currently selling for less than $10 USD. Excellent value.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

In my search for cheap watches, I found a site on ebay that was selling the Gemius Army watch for about 97 cents delivered. Price was stated as $1.29 Canadian so there is a money conversion involved. On order, should have the green one in about three weeks from China.

I don't know what the Gemius Army is, but it seems they are a secretive macho outfit that doesnt take back-talk from anyone.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

w2338h said:


>


Most accurate watch I own - +6 seconds in one year.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

w2338h said:


> In my search for cheap watches, I found a site on ebay that was selling the Gemius Army watch for about 97 cents delivered. Price was stated as $1.29 Canadian so there is a money conversion involved. On order, should have the green one in about three weeks from China.
> 
> I don't know what the Gemius Army is, but it seems they are a secretive macho outfit that doesnt take back-talk from anyone.


Can you provide a link please ?


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

w2338h said:


> In my search for cheap watches, I found a site on ebay that was selling the Gemius Army watch for about 97 cents delivered. Price was stated as $1.29 Canadian so there is a money conversion involved. On order, should have the green one in about three weeks from China.
> 
> I don't know what the Gemius Army is, but it seems they are a secretive macho outfit that doesnt take back-talk from anyone.


Can you provide a link please ?


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex (Mar 25, 2017)

GuessWho said:


> Now if you did under $50 I would have a lot more to post!


That would encompass my entire collection except for one watch!


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Today, the Tolone T6004 came in the mail. The band was cheap (as always), but the ticking noise is nice and soft.
> I replaced the band with a nato strap:
> 
> View attachment 11578570
> ...


The Tolone is beautiful, so I orderd another one. This time it is the Tolone T6006:









It's really nice, the center has a sunburst effect, and the outer area is also sunburst, but then with circular lines embossed.
It came from eBay for 4.50 dollar.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

18$ Jaragar A389
Video review and some pictures


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

striker_o said:


> Can you provide a link please ?












Here is a link. They are almost sold out. A few greens and blues are still available. You can only order one watch and then must wait ten days before ordering another.

Solider Military Army Sport Style Canvas Belt Luminous Quartz Wrist Watch GOOD | eBay


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

This seller has two Gemius Army watches available in all-black for 99 cents delivered (U S currency).

Gemius Solider Army KnittedCanvas Band Male Sport Quartz Wrist Watch Black | eBay


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

You can buy these watches Ali, DH and just about everywhere for just a few cents more. Just search for Gemius Army watch, they come in 5 different colours BTW.


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

The case design reminds me to AP 



Gedmis said:


> 18$ Jaragar A389
> Video review and some pictures
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Naviforce 9044*_ - *On Sale* - *$9.35* Over $15 on Ali Express


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is the Infantry and Naviforce compared to a Laco. Any knowledge on the Infantry version? £11.49 on ebay.


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex (Mar 25, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> 18$ Jaragar A389
> Video review and some pictures


That watch looks absolutely incredible for the price. Bought one!


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Concerning the Gemius Army watches: don't the fake sub-dials bother you? I really don't like those, I think most of the fake-sub-dial-watches would look better without them.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Bughead said:


> Concerning the Gemius Army watches: don't the fake sub-dials bother you? I really don't like those, I think most of the fake-sub-dial-watches would look better without them.


For a dollar? - no, fake sub-dials don't bother me.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Owh, yeah, sorry, I forgot about the price. For a dollar you can't complain. 

Nice leather strap, btw!


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Gang!

Another INFANTRY watch bargain from The 'Bay: this "military" style watch on a stiff nato strap. Good bargain for $8.99: light on the wrist, easily adjustable strap, easy-to-read dial, lume only on the main hands. INFANTRY is my fav GO-TO watch for rugged daily beaters for the gym and around the house. dave:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gedmis said:


> 18$ Jaragar A389
> Video review and some pictures
> [video=youtube_share;
> 
> ...


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gedmis said:


> 17 $


Another EXCELLENT, INFORMATIVE REVIEW of a genuie 'BARGAIN BUSTER.!" Thanks for introducing me to another "cheapie" to add to my collection. You're doing WUS and its members a valuable service.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I finally got a Winner white submariner. Unlike my black dial version this is fully lumed, hands and 5 minute markers rather than just the hands. Cost
> 
> Actually, with that yellow strap, your Winner is indeed a winner. Thanks!
> 
> dave


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> Here is the Infantry and Naviforce compared to a Laco. Any knowledge on the Infantry version? £11.49 on ebay.


I personally would go for the Naviforce, mainly because it has a decent screw-on case back whereas the Infantry only has a snap-on one. I also think Naviforce have a slight edge in terms of overall build quality.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree. The Naviforce can also easily be found for less than £11.49. Mine was about two thirds of that Naviforce 9044 Military Style Men Japan Quartz Watch-9.35 Online Shopping| GearBest.com



Lancman said:


> I personally would go for the Naviforce, mainly because it has a decent screw-on case back whereas the Infantry only has a snap-on one. I also think Naviforce have a slight edge in terms of overall build quality.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

w2338h said:


> This seller has two Gemius Army watches available in all-black for 99 cents delivered (U S currency).
> 
> Gemius Solider Army KnittedCanvas Band Male Sport Quartz Wrist Watch Black | eBay


Thank you. Unfortunately not available for France, well found some others sellers around 3$


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

Two SKMEI $10 each. I got first the white one, when I received it I was amazed for the quite good quality thus I went for the black one wich I actually like less than the white, however I think both are a real good deal.

Saludos!

Gera


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have that white one, and it is indeed quite nice. The only trouble for me was that the ebay seller I got it from had advertised it as being the silver-dial version, which I think looks nicer still in the photos.



Palinuromx said:


> Two SKMEI $10 each. I got first the white one, when I received it I was amazed for the quite good quality thus I went for the black one wich I actually like less than the white, however I think both are a real good deal.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Zercco






*






* Ebony Wooden Watches Soft Leather Band with Gift Box Sunflower Edvard Munch Scream oil painting art watch -about 15 bucks at ALI. If you want art on your wrist this isn't a bad idea.I don't have this one but I do have an art watch*
They also have shirts(SEE ABOVE) and






art prints.Starry Starry night is also available.My mistake the Van Gogh painting is just Starry Night.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I have about 4 of these for work(healthcare). Usually $15ish but got this one for 7 a year ago.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

In the best spirit of this thread, here's another under $20 gem I've had for the past two years and occasionally wear -- this WINNER Skeleton manual wind with blue accents on the dial. What's more, THANKS to the information I've learned from the many generous mates who have shared their knowledge with me and the rest of the Forum, this under $10 watch keeps fairly accurate time. Neat-o! (old guy's talk.) dave:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Smart looking INFANTRY homage to the Panerai Radiomir. I have this model but on black "rubber" and works very well as one of my gym watches. The lume is very good, overall, for such a low priced treasure. Nice pics. dave



watchuseek96 said:


> Just received my Infantry from Ebay, paid $11 shipped. Really happy with it. Nice leather strap and casing. If I really have to complain, it will be the movement. It felt kinda cheap. Oh well, I only paid $11 for it.
> View attachment 10520930
> View attachment 10520938
> View attachment 10520954
> ...


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang!
> 
> In the best spirit of this thread, here's another under $20 gem I've had for the past two years and occasionally wear -- this WINNER Skeleton manual wind with blue accents on the dial. What's more, THANKS to the information I've learned from the many generous mates who have shared their knowledge with me and the rest of the Forum, this under $10 watch keeps fairly accurate time. Neat-o! (old guy's talk.) dave:


 I generally don't like skeleton mechanical watches, but this looks quite good. I like the blue. Double neat-o.

Great pictures!


----------



## et2000 (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrived yesterday, nice watch for 9 bucks









Enviado do meu Redmi Note 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Palinuromx said:


> Two SKMEI $10 each. I got first the white one, when I received it I was amazed for the quite good quality thus I went for the black one wich I actually like less than the white, however I think both are a real good deal.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> ...


I see the blue one on e-bay. I am thinking about to buy. Could you please say :
- Is the dots on the dial is lume or just lume on hands and dots are decoration?
- How is its accuracy , and if possible wehich movement is there inside ( epson ? )
Thank you.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GQ13007*_ - Sapphire, 40mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, Miyota quartz, small second - *On Sale $15.23*


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I suddenly got a strange urge to have a go at some watch repairs (like you do), so I put in a few bids on some promising non-runners on eBay and ended up with this nice little Wenger Commando for £16.









Swiss made, sapphire coated crystal, excellent SuperLumiova lume and in near mint condition, apart from a couple of tool marks on the case back (and the dead movement of course).
I was initially disappointed that the leather strap wasn't original but it turned out to be a very nice quality Citizen one which would have cost more than £16 alone.








It even still has the protective sticker on the back.

Of course, once I've replaced the movement (Ronda 517) the total cost will be over £20, but not by much, honest. ;-)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Those damn Swiss movements! If only Wenger had fitted a nice Chinese one 



Lancman said:


> I suddenly got a strange urge to have a go at some watch repairs (like you do), so I put in a few bids on some promising non-runners on eBay and ended up with this nice little Wenger Commando for £16.
> 
> View attachment 12016866
> 
> ...


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 11968290
> 
> 
> Here is the Infantry and Naviforce compared to a Laco. Any knowledge on the Infantry version? £11.49 on ebay.


I have the Naviforce which i think is the same as the Infantry model woth badge change only. Miyota workings $AUD 17.00 and a really good watch for the money.

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Guanqin GQ13007*_ - Sapphire, 40mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, Miyota quartz, small second - *On Sale $15.23*


Mine turned up last week. Very attractive watch, nice pearlised white face. Thanks for the recommendation Houston!









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Those damn Swiss movements! If only Wenger had fitted a nice Chinese one


Indeed, since I have started looking I have found several non-working watches for sale with Ronda movements inside. Might be pure coincidence, but it does make you wonder if all this 'Swiss is best' business is just marketing hype and we've all been brainwashed into believing it! :think:


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

I have been lurking around WUS for some time, I thought I'd make my first post on this thread as I find it very entertaining! 

This is my first and only GearBeast purchase based on reviews on this very thread, it feels better than the £18 it cost, and is ideal for work, I've put it on a distressed leather strap that I'm fairly sure was way more than the watch!


----------



## OSK (May 16, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I have that white one, and it is indeed quite nice. The only trouble for me was that the ebay seller I got it from had advertised it as being the silver-dial version, which I think looks nicer still in the photos.


I bought the two FINËATs recently that were widely discussed on WUS about four years ago and which I still found available on the Bay at an attractive price. Agree with Palinuromx that I fancy the white dial a bit more than the black, but that's probably inevitable with siblings - you love them both, but...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

maxewalker68 said:


> I have the Naviforce which i think is the same as the Infantry model woth badge change only. Miyota workings $AUD 17.00 and a really good watch for the money.
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Thanks 
I ended up ordering the Eaglemoss version for £7.95 yesterday


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

one more for 20$






please visit my channel


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> one more for 20$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool that bluetooth smart watches can go for 20 bucks!


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

OSK, nice siblings! I would have liked automatics better but for the price I paid couldn't ask for more than quartz ones, congratulations on yours.


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

striker_o said:


> I see the blue one on e-bay. I am thinking about to buy. Could you please say :
> - Is the dots on the dial is lume or just lume on hands and dots are decoration?
> - How is its accuracy , and if possible wehich movement is there inside ( epson ? )
> Thank you.


Hi, Striker_o

The dots and hands are lume, actually the dots look nice (sending a pic here) when charged, the hands not really, however, for this price I wouldn't rely on the lume for real "watching" the hour in darkness... About the accuracy, pretty decent, haven't checked closely but I can tell is good after months of having the watch with me. I don´t really know about the movement, but as I remember, I think the advertised as miyota, however haven't opened it, waiting until it needs new battery.

For the price and looks I would recommend to go for it without a doubt!

Saludos!


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

Hi Mike_1

I actually did the same, I ordered the silver dial one and got this instead in the mail, however, I am happy been "tricked" cause I wasn't sure if when I had it "in person" the silver would looked cheap, you know how silverish things can look pretty cheap in the end, so I would say we were lucky...? LOL

Saludos!


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Indeed, since I have started looking I have found several non-working watches for sale with Ronda movements inside. Might be pure coincidence, but it does make you wonder if all this 'Swiss is best' business is just marketing hype and we've all been brainwashed into believing it! :think:


I've got a dead Ronda right now. The watch is pretty nice and didn't want to mess with it so sent it into the watchmaker to get the movement replaced.

I have a Timex that's been ticking for longer without any issues. Small sampling but yeah, definitely not feeling Swiss is the better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

For today's inexpensive cheapie, this inexpensive (21.95) INFANTRY from the 'Bay, this time a quartz powered chronograph on white dial and "stainless steel" bracelet. The watch's movement is one of the newer issue chronographs that confine the chronograph functions to the smaller subdials & allows the larger seconds hand to tick constantly. This gem is very interesting, in that all chrono functions work, the date flips over at midnight, and measures 48mm (w/ crown) x 12mm thick, & 116 grams in weight) Lume is essentially non-existant to very weak. Only gripe was sizing the bracelet -- the links didn't have the usual straight pins in them. Lots of fun! dave:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've had this PAKIN for several years as my gym watch. You're right on the money regarding the hands when setting time. After several years, just new batteries; some of the finish is gone, but it keeps on ticking.
dave



SynMike said:


> This one was $15. It looks good and is super comfortable. The movement is crap. When setting the time the minute hand is very sloppy, although it locks in fine once running. It keeps good time.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think I might well be sent "PaKin" if I tried to set foot inside a gym!



dave47 said:


> I've had this PAKIN for several years as my gym watch. You're right on the money regarding the hands when setting time. After several years, just new batteries; some of the finish is gone, but it keeps on ticking.
> dave


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Palinuromx said:


> Hi, Striker_o
> 
> The dots and hands are lume, actually the dots look nice (sending a pic here) when charged, the hands not really, however, for this price I wouldn't rely on the lume for real "watching" the hour in darkness... About the accuracy, pretty decent, haven't checked closely but I can tell is good after months of having the watch with me. I don´t really know about the movement, but as I remember, I think the advertised as miyota, however haven't opened it, waiting until it needs new battery.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this detailed explication and your time.
Have a nice day


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Came across this torbollo zenith pilot cafe racer homage whilst perusing Ali X. For some €17 I thought I was worth a punt. I wouldn't say the strap is leather but it's not too stiff and it's comfortable. Also the case it probably alloy and the movement can be heard ticking.

3 o'clock sub dial is 24hr indicator, and at 9 it's an hour chronograph. There is no seconds chronograph. The chronograph buttons make no noise when pushed. Since the chronograph hand moves only once a minute, initially I thought the chronograph was faulty.

The case is all pvd polished except the screw down case back. The dial is textured, and luckily there was no dust under the crystal. The hour and minute hands and the numbers are lumed, the second hand has no lume or even 
paint.

The most amazing thing about the watch is that the seconds hand actually hit the markers almost spot on.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Very nice, I do like the hands on that one (apart from the invisible seconds hand). How's the lume?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Very nice, I do like the hands on that one (apart from the invisible seconds hand). How's the lume?


Im toying with the idea of painting the arrow red and the tip white. Lume is there and is brighter on the hands but as expected nothing too special.


----------



## dephean (Jun 8, 2017)

So this is one definitely cheating as it was $30, but surely you could forgive me  I got it on a cruise ship, they apparently retail for $65 but it's isn't even worthy of that price tag. It comes with an expensive sounding name "Cote d'Azur". I do have another from the same ship but I'd rather not show it haha. The buttons and other hands (besides minutes, hours and seconds) don't even work! However it does look very nice and it's my only white faced watch which I hope I do get more. I only use this on occasions where my other watches would look too flashy. I've had it for about about 6 months and the battery ran out in 1.







My other watch, branded as a "Diniho" I got from eBay. I believe it was about $7-$10 with free shipping. The bracelet is clearly very cheap with folded links and when you see the clasp and the sound it makes you definitely know... The buttons do push in but the other hands (besides minutes, hours and seconds) don't work. I love the yellow second hand against the black face though. I really only wear this to school as it's very cheap and when it's not a good idea to wear my gold Invicta as it would look too much and a silver watch may look better with my outfit. I got this one in early December last year and it's still working on the same battery!


----------



## dephean (Jun 8, 2017)

Also regarding my last post, neither of them have lume and both are quartz (different times as crown is always pulled out when not in use)


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

dephean said:


> So this is one definitely cheating as it was $30, but surely you could forgive me  I got it on a cruise ship, they apparently retail for $65 but it's isn't even worthy of that price tag. It comes with an expensive sounding name "Cote d'Azur". I do have another from the same ship but I'd rather not show it haha. The buttons and other hands (besides minutes, hours and seconds) don't even work! However it does look very nice and it's my only white faced watch which I hope I do get more. I only use this on occasions where my other watches would look too flashy. I've had it for about about 6 months and the battery ran out in 1.
> View attachment 12073546
> 
> My other watch, branded as a "Diniho" I got from eBay. I believe it was about $7-$10 with free shipping. The bracelet is clearly very cheap with folded links and when you see the clasp and the sound it makes you definitely know... The buttons do push in but the other hands (besides minutes, hours and seconds) don't work. I love the yellow second hand against the black face though. I really only wear this to school as it's very cheap and when it's not a good idea to wear my gold Invicta as it would look too much and a silver watch may look better with my outfit. I got this one in early December last year and it's still working on the same battery!
> View attachment 12073586


As you said, the first one does not deserve 60$, neitgher 30$. You can find similars around 3-5$ on e-bay , as you did with your second watch which looks better than the first one that you have posted


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

Inspiered by this tread I have purchased these two and must say, I was very pleasantly surprised and will be giving them lots of wrist time. There is certain something to these chinese watches.

1. Xinew with the fully lumed face 4.66 EUR. I asked a watch snob colleague to guess the price and he said 150 EUR 









2. NARY 8.62 EUR


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice watches, especially the NARY, where did you buy that one?


----------



## jwilkers (Feb 15, 2017)

dave47 said:


> Stephen2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got a Winner white submariner. Unlike my black dial version this is fully lumed, hands and 5 minute markers rather than just the hands. Cost
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Liking the Nary.



inspect said:


> Inspiered by this tread I have purchased these two and must say, I was very pleasantly surprised and will be giving them lots of wrist time. There is certain something to these chinese watches.
> 
> 1. Xinew with the fully lumed face 4.66 EUR. I asked a watch snob colleague to guess the price and he said 150 EUR
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's good lumewise another gradual improvement. A few years ago I had a pepsi bezel version and the insert was terrible, had to use UHU to glue it in. The latest two are fine though. Strap or bracelet option seem to vary between sellers.

s


jwilkers said:


> dave47 said:
> 
> 
> > My black dial one has the illuminated minute markers. It came with a ganky fake leather band, though.
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok, seeing as we are all in such a forgiving mood, I'm going to throw this one in. It cost me £29 but it came with a spare movement and a spare Nato, so I figure the watch itself just about came in under the £20 limit. 
It was bought as a 'fixer-upper' and it did have a few 'issues' - some of which the seller 'forgot' to mention. The main issue was that the previous owner had attempted to fit a new movement and had made a complete hash of it. He had broken the second hand, scratched the dial and fitted the wrong movement anyway. The watch was also covered in various kinds of unidentified muck, lots of dust and a few paint splashes.
So why on earth did I buy what was apparently such a disaster of a watch? Because I'm a confirmed lumaholic and I've always wanted a watch with Tritium lume, because despite all it's problems it was still a bargain IMO, because it was one of these:









A genuine real-life Luninox 3001. Currently retailing in the UK for almost £300 new. 
This is it after a thorough de-lousing, a good bath and a complete internal organ transplant - i.e. I put the old (correct) movement back in and repaired the second hand (all hail superglue!).
The seller mentioned that the original movement was working, but was 'kinda erratic'. It turns out this movement is in fact quite bizarre - it only tells the correct time when I'm actually wearing it. If I take it off and put it in a watch box, it loses several minutes a day! Reset the time, put it back on and 24 hours later it's still spot on. Take it off again and within an hour I can see that it's starting to lose time again. My only conclusion is that it's something to do with body temperature, but WTF is actually going on , I have no idea. :-s
Anyway, I'm loving the Tritium lume - not as bright as freshly charged luminous paint, but brighter than I was expecting. Difficult to photograph though.









As you can see, I couldn't resist adding a bit of conventional lume to the bezel. :roll:
Stay tuned for any updates on that wacko movement.....


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a fascinating-sounding tale!



Lancman said:


> Ok, seeing as we are all in such a forgiving mood, I'm going to throw this one in. It cost me £29 but it came with a spare movement and a spare Nato, so I figure the watch itself just about came in under the £20 limit.
> It was bought as a 'fixer-upper' and it did have a few 'issues' - some of which the seller 'forgot' to mention. The main issue was that the previous owner had attempted to fit a new movement and had made a complete hash of it. He had broken the second hand, scratched the dial and fitted the wrong movement anyway. The watch was also covered in various kinds of unidentified muck, lots of dust and a few paint splashes.
> So why on earth did I buy what was apparently such a disaster of a watch? Because I'm a confirmed lumaholic and I've always wanted a watch with Tritium lume, because despite all it's problems it was still a bargain IMO, because it was one of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Nice watches, especially the NARY, where did you buy that one?


Thanks! Both are from .........s


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Specific request: Orange bezel diver.
I'm generally not one for flashy or colourful pieces, but I've been hankering for an orange bezel diver (and orange strap obviously!) but I haven't found any in the sub-20 or close to it range. I'd love to see some get posted here.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Camaro95 said:


> Specific request: Orange bezel diver.
> I'm generally not one for flashy or colourful pieces, but I've been hankering for an orange bezel diver (and orange strap obviously!) but I haven't found any in the sub-20 or close to it range. I'd love to see some get posted here.


_I found this-Fashion Sports Silicone Water Resistant Quartz Wrist Watch - Random Color (1 x 377) - Free Shipping - DealExtremeHA? - OK, no orange Bezel but very *ORANGE*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DealsMachine: NAVIFORCE 9062 Men Leather Band Date Quartz Watch 30M Water Resistant- And this.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

In case you want to practice for the eye exam get this watch for 7.62 USD.-






-http://www.dealsmachine.com/best_410918.html


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

This is a Japan quartz $7 leather band was $12 it cost more then watch. lol










Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Camaro95 said:


> Specific request: Orange bezel diver.
> I'm generally not one for flashy or colourful pieces, but I've been hankering for an orange bezel diver (and orange strap obviously!) but I haven't found any in the sub-20 or close to it range. I'd love to see some get posted here.


Closest I can get is this Naviforce 9048:









It has a half-orange bezel and orange stitching on the strap, but it's not what I would call a diver. Though the bezel does rotate and has a nice smooth 120-click action.

Edit: Currently available for a very good price on eBay.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

mooncameras said:


> This is a Japan quartz $7 leather band was $12 it cost more then watch. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - looks very much like a Timex Weekender. What is it?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> _I found this-Fashion Sports Silicone Water Resistant Quartz Wrist Watch - Random Color (1 x 377) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


Ha!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

I got this for $6.51+$5 shipping to Canada. Always wanted a gold watch, but it's wholly impractical for my use so I'm not going to spend much on one. It's an automatic, though I'm sure the movement is not exactly swiss quality. The best part is that it came with a scratch and a piece of foam stuck inside the watch, so the seller offered to send another free of charge!









It's gaudy and cheap, but I quite like it!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE - 60% OFF!*

*Guanqin GQ13007* - 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota small seconds quartz, *WAS $15.23* on sale - *NOW $6.96* *3 of the 5 color choices at this price*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, but now you have to like two of them 



AndrewJohnPollock said:


> I got this for $6.51+$5 shipping to Canada. Always wanted a gold watch, but it's wholly impractical for my use so I'm not going to spend much on one. It's an automatic, though I'm sure the movement is not exactly swiss quality. The best part is that it came with a scratch and a piece of foam stuck inside the watch, so the seller offered to send another free of charge!
> 
> View attachment 12104210
> 
> ...


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

That would be a great gift for an optometrist 



James Haury said:


> In case you want to practice for the eye exam get this watch for 7.62 USD.-
> View attachment 12094050
> -DealsMachine: FEIFAN F080 - 1 Male Quartz Watch Canvas + Leather Band Wristwatch


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

14$




to see more reviews visit my channel


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think I might have just bought the chance to see if this is as good as they say it is!



HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE - 60% OFF!*
> 
> *Guanqin GQ13007* - 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota small seconds quartz, *WAS $15.23* on sale - *NOW $6.96* *3 of the 5 color choices at this price*


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Can't believe it's already out of stock....Too bad ;-)..I should read this post more often !



HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE - 60% OFF!*
> 
> *Guanqin GQ13007* - 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota small seconds quartz, *WAS $15.23* on sale - *NOW $6.96* *3 of the 5 color choices at this price*


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Notathome said:


> Can't believe it's already out of stock....Too bad ;-)..I should read this post more often !


It's clearly all Mike's fault, he obviously bought the last one. :-(


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://marvel.wikia.com/wiki/Peter_Parker_(Earth-616)






On my wrist and laid out.






Spider man where are you coming from Spiderman ?Nobody knows who you are!(Not true MJ knows and I think he was from Queens.) Spidey is 9 mm thick and 34 mm wide with the crown. It is 37 mm lug end to lug end. The lugs are 16 mm and wr is minimal.The price was 6.16 USD. From Ali.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Lancman said:


> Nice - looks very much like a Timex Weekender. What is it?


A Walmartimex lol it a Walmart $7.00 got ot for the grey nato strap it had which was nice and then saw it had a Japan movement so I put a $30 leather custom band and wallah!!!it looks like a million bucks.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-698 *** Closeout Pricing - $18.56 (Lowest price on Ali Express $39.99/Amazon $69.99)*
38mm Tungsten case, and Tungsten bracelet w/mirror finish, 200M WR, sapphire faceted crystal, less than 8mm thick, Day/Date

*WUS Review:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/deo-optimo-maximo-dom-w-698-very-frugal-fashion-watch-1827538.html


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Camaro95 said:


> Specific request: Orange bezel diver.
> I'm generally not one for flashy or colourful pieces, but I've been hankering for an orange bezel diver (and orange strap obviously!) but I haven't found any in the sub-20 or close to it range. I'd love to see some get posted here.


Have a look at the very first post in this thread. I've seen "Winners" and "Orkinas" with this design in this price range.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I found these on ALI .Links do not work for this site so just go there and type in the brand name on the watch and search.I was really tempted by the green dial but they are a bit big for me. Price is currently 5:25 USD? definitely less than 600 pennies and was discounted from 12:50 USD.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

These are 4:41 USD and if you want a colorful watch which emphasizes 10 O clock and are smaller wristed these are for you.-






The dial diameter is listed as 35 mm. The case is supposed to be ss (take that with a shaker of salt) the band is silicone (I believe that). The movement is quartz. These are from ALI and I cannot link it .You will just have to do a searcho| sorry.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

OH YEAH WHAT ABOUT PEOPLE WHO LIKE LEGOS?






ARE THERE WATCHES FOR THEM! This is kind of big at 42 mm.The brand name is SHHORS these range from 360 to 600 pennies. It is from ALI.I can not link it.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Still More colorful watches available on ALI.






In Orange,black,red ,Pink,Purple,white, and yellow.These are in the style of a G shock(obviously) which is a diver so I found an  ORANGE Bezel dive style watch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Will you accept a very Orange G shock Homage,






for 7:70 USD from ALI ? Sorry i can't link it but it is very easy to look up.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

James Haury said:


> These are 4:41 USD and if you want a colorful watch which emphasizes 10 O clock and are smaller wristed these are for you.-
> View attachment 12120386
> The dial diameter is listed as 35 mm. The case is supposed to be ss (take that with a shaker of salt) the band is silicone (I believe that). The movement is quartz. These are from ALI and I cannot link it .You will just have to do a searcho| sorry.


James, thank you, all fun stuff. Consider posting Ali's title/description along with the picture that way it is easier to search. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My best score yet, I think.

A new with tags and box Evisu Hiro Swiss automatic (yeah, it's an 18-jewel, Claro-Semag CL-888 movement, but this still meets the requirements for "Swiss Made"), 100m water resistance, for *$6.95*. I think there may have been a pricing error on the seller's end, but I ordered, and they shipped without a bit of protest or even communication.

The pair of quick-release springbars it comes with sell for more than that!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My best score yet, I think.
> 
> A new with tags and box Evisu Hiro Swiss automatic (yeah, it's an 18-jewel, Claro-Semag CL-888 movement, but this still meets the requirements for "Swiss Made"), 100m water resistance, for *$6.95*. I think there may have been a pricing error on the seller's end, but I ordered, and they shipped without a bit of protest or even communication.
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Let me know if you want to double or even *triple* your money on it. :-db-)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WTW, I assume there are no more Evisu Hiro? A link to the store good sir, if you don't mind!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! THANKS to this VERY interesting and influential thread, I took delivery of two $20 or under beauties yesterday -- the SKMEI chronograph on stitched black strap and a CROTON Chronograph with curved lugs and a firm rubber strap -- nice & substantial @ 49mm wide (w.crown) 13mm thick, and weighing in at 112 grams. I discovered that the SKMEI has a Sunon PE 90 chronograph movement, which received a nice write up on The Watch forum. LINK: The £13 Tenth-of-a-Second Chronograph: Unlucky or Not? - Honour's Topics - The Watch Forum I'm quite pleased with stories & assessments on this unknown (to me) genre of watches -- save for my trusty inexpensive but rugged INFANTRY watches. Thanks again!! dave:

SKMEI CHRONO:









CROTON Chronograph:


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! THANKS to this VERY interesting and influential thread, I took delivery of two $20 or under beauties yesterday -- the SKMEI chronograph on stitched black strap and a CROTON Chronograph with curved lugs and a firm rubber strap -- nice & substantial @ 49mm wide (w.crown) 13mm thick, and weighing in at 112 grams. I discovered that the SKMEI has a Sunon PE 90 chronograph movement, which received a nice write up on The Watch forum. LINK: The £13 Tenth-of-a-Second Chronograph: Unlucky or Not? - Honour's Topics - The Watch Forum I'm quite pleased with stories & assessments on this unknown (to me) genre of watches -- save for my trusty inexpensive but rugged INFANTRY watches. Thanks again!! dave:
> 
> SKMEI CHRONO:
> 
> ...


That Croton is new to me. Neat style and looks great on your wrist!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> WTW, I assume there are no more Evisu Hiro? A link to the store good sir, if you don't mind!


It was the one and only. There's somebody trying to sell this model on ebay presently for over $200.


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

That CROTON is a big honkin' watch. Looks like you could flip it open to reveal a satellite dish!



dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! THANKS to this VERY interesting and influential thread, I took delivery of two $20 or under beauties yesterday -- the SKMEI chronograph on stitched black strap and a CROTON Chronograph with curved lugs and a firm rubber strap -- nice & substantial @ 49mm wide (w.crown) 13mm thick, and weighing in at 112 grams. I discovered that the SKMEI has a Sunon PE 90 chronograph movement, which received a nice write up on The Watch forum. LINK: The £13 Tenth-of-a-Second Chronograph: Unlucky or Not? - Honour's Topics - The Watch Forum I'm quite pleased with stories & assessments on this unknown (to me) genre of watches -- save for my trusty inexpensive but rugged INFANTRY watches. Thanks again!! dave:
> 
> SKMEI CHRONO:
> 
> ...


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

THANKS H. I picked it up on eBay for $19.95, basically for "a song-and-a-dance." This thread has been an absolute joy to read (will read all 300+ pages) - and, I might add, a little "expensive," but I'm NOT complaining.

dave



hanshananigan said:


> That Croton is new to me. Neat style and looks great on your wrist!


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Uh, ah, yeah, K.! I guess you're right! That would explain a lot of the strange happenings that have been occurring lately, heh!

dave



ktronis said:


> That CROTON is a big honkin' watch. Looks like you could flip it open to reveal a satellite dish!


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

For 10$ that SKMEI.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

this was $15-16 shipped


----------



## Prado (Dec 23, 2015)

Skmei 1016: 7 euros free shipping.


----------



## Prado (Dec 23, 2015)

Naviforce 9044: 8 euros shipped.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

THANKS, Han., for the kind comments on the CROTON diver. I've been impressed with this thread and the very generous contributions of WUS members. VERY educational.

dave


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

$19.99 on the timex official ebay store here http://www.ebay.com/itm/261726174299 
First off I just acquired this and can verify it's the quietest timex I have owned
Quiet as a quartz seiko. The strap is thick and takes a bit to break in. It pairs perfectly with 20mm perlon or NATO style straps due to its straight ends and thin case. Nice size at 40mm. 50m so ok for swimming. 10 year battery. Day/Date complication. Bright indiglo. Mineral crystal









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, appears they raised price 2 dollars since I bought it last week. Still shows 19.99 on my ebay app so maybe you still get that price if you buy on app









Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I found these on ALI.












I found a watch with a rendering of Van Goghs sunflowers on the dial in ladies watches but can't find the picture.The size of the watch is good between 36-40 mm?Not too small for most wrists.I will just put up an art print here so you know what Van Goghs Sunflowers looks like.






I don't mind doing this but, really I have other very necessary things to do. I figure most people on here are better on a computer than I






am anyway.If one really wants something they can do a search. If I can't link it I will at least give you hints. I found one but this is not the previous one I mentioned.:-d That one is chrome plated base metal not wood.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Another colorway specific sale:

*GUANQIN GS19056* - Silver w/Black face and gold accents - *$14.04 57% OFF *(other colors $28.15 on sale)($26+ to $35 on Ali Express)
38mm x 6.5mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, mesh band, 3 ATM WR, Japanese quartz


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$15 on clearance at my local branch of Sam Walton's store.


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi! I've got this seiko 5 that I love and picked up for $15 off the 'bay. It's got Arabic language numerals and a sunburst (radially-brushed?) silver dial. It's a 6309-670A. I think it's mostly original, but I'm fairly sure that bracelet is AM. There some glue around the crystal too... not sure about that. Either way, I love this little dude!


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

matt1357 said:


> $19.99 on the timex official ebay store here Timex Men&apos;s | Roman Numerals w White Dial | Elevated Classics Dress Watch T2E581 | eBay
> First off I just acquired this and can verify it's the quietest timex I have owned
> Quiet as a quartz seiko. The strap is thick and takes a bit to break in. It pairs perfectly with 20mm perlon or NATO style straps due to its straight ends and thin case. Nice size at 40mm. 50m so ok for swimming. 10 year battery. Day/Date complication. Bright indiglo. Mineral crystal
> 
> ...


Interesting you note that it's quiet. Maybe they've changed the movement. I've got one that's about 3 years old and it's the loudest watch I've ever heard. I can hear it from across the room if there's not much background noise. Way way way noisier than the Seiko quartzes I've owned.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff_T said:


> Interesting you note that it's quiet. Maybe they've changed the movement. I've got one that's about 3 years old and it's the loudest watch I've ever heard. I can hear it from across the room if there's not much background noise. Way way way noisier than the Seiko quartzes I've owned.


The reason i mentioned it is because i know some timex's are extremely loud but not this one. No way. Same noise as my 30 meter quartz seiko and 30 meter citizen dress watches. Sure your not confusing the model? Now THIS timex i wanted to throw out the window. I could hear it tick going 75mph in my car!









Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Pretty sure it's the same, either that or it's _really_ similar.. I've included a pic of mine.

I actually had mine sitting on my desk earlier because I'm thinking of selling it, and put it back in the cupboard because the ticking was annoying.

It's one thing that's always bothered me about this watch.

I figure they must have changed something if your one is quiet.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

A sincere and hearty THANK YOU to Hoonu for starting this incredibly fascinating, informative thread; a well-intentioned SHOUT OUT to GEDMIS for his very informative, instructional videos, and a well deserved THANK YOU to all WUS members who contributed to this thread, making it one of the most influential of threads on the site. As a new comer, I was impressed by the warmth expressed by contributing members and by the pure helpfulness all contributed. Being a watch nerd and collector, I was easily influenced into buying about six to seven "ultra affordable" watches and compiled a list of about 40 watches I'm interested in eventually acquiring, funding permitting, of course. Among many points, I've learned never to really judge a watch by its cover, that it could very much be the proverbial "diamond in the rough." I plan on visiting this thread to see the latest additions to it and to offer my own as well, as I have several of these watches in the mail. 

Thanks again to all.

dave


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

whosehair said:


> Hi! I've got this seiko 5 that I love and picked up for $15 off the 'bay. It's got Arabic language numerals and a sunburst (radially-brushed?) silver dial. It's a 6309-670A. I think it's mostly original, but I'm fairly sure that bracelet is AM. There some glue around the crystal too... not sure about that. Either way, I love this little dude!


If I'm not mistaken, those are actually Urdu or Pashto numerals. It's pretty likely that what you have there is a "Mumbai Special" redial, given the numerals, strange-looking Seiko font, "JAPAN MADE" text, and lack of a model number on the dial. Did it ship from India or Pakistan when you bought it on eBay?

Either way, you can't go wrong for $15 and I absolutely love it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> Have a look at the very first post in this thread. I've seen "Winners" and "Orkinas" with this design in this price range.


Thank you! I must've overlooked and forgotten about that when I wasn't in an orange phase. I ordered one almost like the OP, but without the sub dials. We'll see if it tickles my fancy. Maybe I'll even attempt to fit a blue/orange dial on it. I'm drooling already. Again, thanks!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fishrose said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those are actually Urdu or Pashto numerals. It's pretty likely that what you have there is a "Mumbai Special" redial, given the numerals, strange-looking Seiko font, "JAPAN MADE" text, and lack of a model number on the dial. Did it ship from India or Pakistan when you bought it on eBay?
> 
> Either way, you can't go wrong for $15 and I absolutely love it. Wear it in good health!


No, those are actually called "Eastern Arabic" numbers. Eastern Arabic numerals are mainly used in Iran, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. The numbers we use in The West, and call "Arabic numerals", in the Arabic language are referred to as "Indian numbers" (arqam hindiyyah) as they were adopted from the numerical systems invented by ancient Indian mathematicians. They are more properly referred to as Arabic-Hindu numerals.


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

fishrose said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those are actually Urdu or Pashto numerals. It's pretty likely that what you have there is a "Mumbai Special" redial, given the numerals, strange-looking Seiko font, "JAPAN MADE" text, and lack of a model number on the dial. Did it ship from India or Pakistan when you bought it on eBay?
> 
> Either way, you can't go wrong for $15 and I absolutely love it. Wear it in good health!


Definitely a Mumbai Special! I own two of these, purchased when I was first getting into mechanical watches and didn't know any better. The other one is a way more obvious redial, even to the non-WIS crowd. I was sort of looking for a way to connect with my middle eastern heritage on the cheap, haha. This one actually keeps pretty good time and the power reserve ticks for at least 24 hours. Not incredible, but does the job well enough. It's also a great conversation starter!



HoustonReal said:


> No, those are actually called "Eastern Arabic" numbers. Eastern Arabic numerals are mainly used in Iran, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. The numbers we use in The West, and call "Arabic numerals", in the Arabic language are referred to as "Indian numbers" (arqam hindiyyah) as they were adopted from the numerical systems invented by ancient Indian mathematicians. They are more properly referred to as Arabic-Hindu numerals.


Thanks for the clarification on this. When people ask me about the numerals I always say something dumb like, "Their Arabic numerals..like ACTUAL Arabic numerals...in Arabic..."


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

whosehair said:


> Definitely a Mumbai Special! I own two of these, purchased when I was first getting into mechanical watches and didn't know any better. The other one is a way more obvious redial, even to the non-WIS crowd. I was sort of looking for a way to connect with my middle eastern heritage on the cheap, haha. This one actually keeps pretty good time and the power reserve ticks for at least 24 hours. Not incredible, but does the job well enough. It's also a great conversation starter!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification on this. When people ask me about the numerals I always say something dumb like, "Their Arabic numerals..like ACTUAL Arabic numerals...in Arabic..."


I'm wrong. I trusted a watch site for my previous post. Your watch is specifically Urdu. You can tell by the 4, 5 & 7, which differ from the Persian and Eastern Arabic. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Arabic_numerals
*
Urdu _____________________________________Persian__________________________________________Hindi*










If you check out eBay, people list Seiko 5 "Eastern Arabic" variants as rare watches, worth around $300.










When you figure that Israel has a fairly small population, many companies make Hebrew numeral watches for a much smaller market. Israel has a population of almost 8.4 million. The three countries using Persian-Arabic or Urdu numerals have a combined population of over 300 million people.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

whosehair said:


> Definitely a Mumbai Special! I own two of these, purchased when I was first getting into mechanical watches and didn't know any better. The other one is a way more obvious redial, even to the non-WIS crowd. I was sort of looking for a way to connect with my middle eastern heritage on the cheap, haha. This one actually keeps pretty good time and the power reserve ticks for at least 24 hours. Not incredible, but does the job well enough. It's also a great conversation starter!


A lot of the WIS community tends to look down on redials. I don't share that prejudice, for the most part. The "Mumbai Special" is a watchmaking tradition of its own at this point, and in my opinion many of them are works of art.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fishrose said:


> A lot of the WIS community tends to look down on redials. I don't share that prejudice, for the most part. The "Mumbai Special" is a watchmaking tradition of its own at this point, and in my opinion many of them are works of art.


Let the Mumbai Special shine a light on me
Let the Mumbai Special shine a ever lovin' light on me 

Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

Found by a local discounter including the NATO - 3,99€ is a fair amount of money









Greetings

Tom


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Now THIS timex i wanted to throw out the window. I could hear it tick going 75mph in my car!

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
But do you drive a HYUNDAI or A Lexus?-watch this space.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Casio AE1000W-1B World Time for $9.00 which is the lowest price since 2010 according to Camel.
Not bad for a 100 meter watch with a 10 year battery plus plenty of features from a well known trusted brand. 
The lens is resin. Would make a great travel watch.


----------



## OSK (May 16, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Closest I can get is this Naviforce 9048:
> 
> View attachment 12097754
> 
> ...


Your post made me order the blue one with Ali but I noticed that both there and with your seller the hands are pictured as semi-open and yours are solid(ly lumed) - could it be you have a collector's item? I am still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

OSK said:


> Your post made me order the blue one with Ali but I noticed that both there and with your seller the hands are pictured as semi-open and yours are solid(ly lumed) - could it be you have a collector's item? I am still waiting for mine to arrive.


Haha, well spotted. That's just my usual DIY lume job. I like a lot of lume so usually end up adding some to my watches.
I left the original lume in place as it wasn't too bad and filled in the rest of the hands, plus added some to the hour markers.









Hope you enjoy yours when it eventually arrives. :-!


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~18$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WIS heads will explode!

*Valia 8292* - Invicta homage w/non-functional subdials (and days upside down?) *$7.23*









*OR

SHHORS 1216 - $11.08*


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I wanted a eighties retro digital watch, in black. But I didn't want the grey background with black numbers.
So I ordered the Sanda 293:









It came with a manual for a different (round..) watch :roll: , but the controls are not hard to understand.
I've bought it here on ebay for 4.77 dollar, and I've ordered the "women's" version. I didn't want it to be too big, and the women's version is 45 mm wide, instead of the male's 50 mm.

The ebay add says "Sanda 329" in the title, but that is the 50 mm version. The 45 mm version is model number 293.
The add also shows blue background and black numbers, but it came as blue background and white numbers. That doesn't bother me too much, I kinda like both.
On the top right it says "El back light", and ond the bottom right it says "Start-Stop", but the buttons work the other way around.:-s
But overall I like it, especially the blue background.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The Skmei 1134 is the same watch, but maybe slightly better as the buttons do what they say, unlike your Sanda model. It has been posted in this thread a few times and can be bought here for approx US$5.66 shipped (AU$7.46)

I also have the blue negative display, and it's been working great for over 1 year.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Redback said:


> The Skmei 1134 is the same watch, but maybe slightly better as the buttons do what they say, unlike your Sanda model. It has been posted in this thread a few times and can be bought here for approx US$5.66 shipped (AU$7.46)
> 
> I also have the blue negative display, and it's been working great for over 1 year.
> 
> View attachment 12271098


I have the orange one, and it is a fantastic watch.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Redback said:


> The Skmei 1134 is the same watch, but maybe slightly better as the buttons do what they say, unlike your Sanda model. It has been posted in this thread a few times and can be bought here for approx US$5.66 shipped (AU$7.46)
> 
> I also have the blue negative display, and it's been working great for over 1 year.
> 
> View attachment 12271098


Yeah, I know those exist, but those only come in the bigger 50 mm size, not in the 45 mm size like the Sanda.
I wanted a 45 mm version so the Sanda was the only option.


----------



## steveg80 (Jun 8, 2017)

Currently $16.70 on Amazon with Prime shipping, bargain!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think perhaps I did get the last one of Gearbest's bargain Guanqins. Although it's a bit prettier than the SKMEI it sits to the right of below, I have to say that I am not inclined to believe there is a substantive difference between the watches.









The claim of a sapphire crystal looks pretty silly when you see the watch in person. It's the same kind of too-thick bottle glass as the SKMEI and most of my other non-Naviforce cheapies:









The Guanquin has a prettier back which happily lacks the "just for looks" indents of the SKMEI:









The movement has, to me, the same feel as the Chinese one in the SKMEI, and the handset and date font look exactly the same to me. I'm not opening the Guanqin, but it is my belief that the watches use the same movement. Miyota and Seiko group movements are less loose and jumpy when setting than these.

The Guanqin weighs 2.5g (a little over 5%) more than the SKMEI. I don't have the knowledge to know whether this lends any credence to claims that its case is steel, but I'm not feeling particularly confident about any Guanqin claims just now! Having said that, it's a very nice watch which I was pleased to snap up. If it does really turn out to have a steel case, I'll view that as a bonus, which is what the sapphire crystal and Miyota movement would have been 

To anyone who missed the deal on the Guanquin, I'd have to say get the SKMEI. Mine was even cheaper than the last Gearbest price on the Guanqin.



Lancman said:


> It's clearly all Mike's fault, he obviously bought the last one. :-(


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My Naviforce 9048 arrived after only 8 days from somewhere in the far East. I can make absolutely no case for needing another slightly-too-big-for-me cheap watch, and the lug-to-lug distance of this is even greater than my other Naviforces (making it a worse fit on my 6.5" wrist than the others), but what a great and very clear-looking dial and handset! The watch has a metal uni-directional bezel, excellent quiet and smooth-setting almost-certainly-Miyota movement, crystal that you can actually read the time through from all angles etc etc. Thanks to Lancman for sharing a great deal with us!

















Lancman said:


> Closest I can get is this Naviforce 9048:
> 
> View attachment 12097754
> 
> ...


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the Casio AE1000W-1B World Time for $9.00 which is the lowest price since 2010 according to Camel.
> Not bad for a 100 meter watch with a 10 year battery plus plenty of features from a well known trusted brand.
> The lens is resin. Would make a great travel watch.
> 
> View attachment 12224866


Had this watch and am a fan of Casio watches, but this one is sorely lacking in the quality department. But hey, it's super cheap if you just want something to tell the time!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This colorful watch is 5 dollars and 4 cents.You can GUOTE me on that.
View attachment 12289466
It is listed as a womans watch but the case is 41 mm and the strap is 20mm wide. It comes in 5 colors and the brand name is GUOTE. It is from ALI so can't link it, but it should be easy to look up.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

HI, All!

Here is another of the "ultra affordables" profiled in this fabulous thread, which EASILY influenced me. Ths FINEAT auto "s/s" with blue dial accents reached me yesterday. After a struggle to adjust the bracelet, which lacked straight link pins, I wore it for the first time today. Attracted some attention, and some friends thought I was kidding when I told them its price -- $19.95. Thanks to this thread and this website, I've discovered a new cache of goodies to explore. dave:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Not the first but the last letter of the Greek alphabet.I am guessing the pushers and subdials are fake for 15.75 USD from ALI. from the variations in the position of the bezel on the different versions of the watch it looks like it turns on this model at least and the date at 6 probably works.






This watch is KRUSTY approved.HEY, HEY!,Brand Name:TORBOLLO

Gender:Men
Style:Fashion & Casual
Movement:Quartz
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Band Length:25cm
Clasp Type:Buckle
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar
Feature:Shock Resistant,Water Resistant
Dial Diameter:43mm
Dial Window Material Type:Hardlex
Case Shape:Round
Band Material Type:Stainless Steel
Band Width:22mm
Case Thickness:11mm
Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> I haven't actually purchased it yet, but it's in my ebay watch-list. $9.99 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 1268673


I just bought one of these for *$6.17* (including tax) from Walmart.com with free pickup today! Here it is -->


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Redback said:


> The Skmei 1134 is the same watch, but maybe slightly better as the buttons do what they say, unlike your Sanda model. It has been posted in this thread a few times and can be bought here for approx US$5.66 shipped (AU$7.46)
> 
> I also have the blue negative display, and it's been working great for over 1 year.
> 
> View attachment 12271098


Check this Skmei 1134 vs Sanda 329 comparison and review. Skip to 4:20 and the review disassembles and swaps over the internals...and guess what? They are exactly the same!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgVrEn_GPH0&t=331s

I prefer the women's version. The man's version is just too big, bigger than the G-shock it's trying to emulate too.
*
*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

James Haury said:


> Not the first but the last letter of the Greek alphabet.I am guessing the pushers and subdials are fake for 15.75 USD from ALI. from the variations in the position of the bezel on the different versions of the watch it looks like it turns on this model at least and the date at 6 probably works.
> View attachment 12289890
> This watch is KRUSTY approved.HEY, HEY!,Brand Name:TORBOLLO
> 
> ...


Some of the other Torbollo watches on Ali with a chrono run a Sunon PE902 and the sub dials are operational.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Inspired by the Bauhaus-homage-style watches in this thread, I wanted one too. I bought the "Bei nuo 1746":









It was 5.49 dollar on eBay, and for that price, it is surprisingly nice. I really like the "silver/stainless steel" sunburst dial.
The case is a nice not-to-big 40 mm, and the band width is 20 mm. That last one is important, because the strap isn't that nice, and clearly fake leather. But 20 mm is a common size so easily replaced with a Nato strap.

The glass is really thick and has a beveled edge:








The hands are lumed and the watch is very quiet, you hardly hear the ticking.
The mechanism is a Chinese Sunon PE45:









Overall I am quite happy with it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That is almost exactly the same as the SKMEI 9083 (without the date). It has the case and bevelled glass of the SKMEI and the larger, plainer sub-seconds dial of the Guanqin. A nice find. I think it looks slightly better than the SKMEI as I don't like the blocky capitalised logo they use now.

Although I like these watches, the movement in my SKMEI and Guanquin isn't particularly quiet. For whatever reason, it is slightly noisier than the Sunon chrono movement in my Megir watches, and much noisier than Miyotas. It is quieter than what I assume is the same movement in the SKMEI "Nomos" 9120, though, which uses a case which feels a lot lighter.



Bughead said:


> Inspired by the Bauhaus-homage-style watches in this thread, I wanted one too. I bought the "Bei nuo 1746":
> 
> View attachment 12292658
> 
> ...


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!
Saturday sees the next to last "inexpensive" watch I purchased, influenced by this thread on WUS -- "$20 or less; lets' see them." This watch, for $14.38, is an AP ROO homage: JARAGAR automatic, 21 jewel Chinese movement. Keeps consistent time, has a smooth sweep, exhibition case back, and passable black rubber strap. It came with some problems I thought I could handle -- seconds hand had fallen off and floating inside the crystal. HOWEVER, after numerous attempts to refasten the seconds hand -- including several bouts of the "all four shuffle on the floor," uttering "magical words," I gave it to my local watchsmith to fix. live and learn. Since then, it's been performing like a champ. dave:



 
[HR][/HR]


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

The seller says that it is 3.6 cm diameter. Are you sure that it is 4.0cm?



Bughead said:


> Inspired by the Bauhaus-homage-style watches in this thread, I wanted one too. I bought the "Bei nuo 1746":
> 
> View attachment 12292658
> 
> ...


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> The seller says that it is 3.6 cm diameter. Are you sure that it is 4.0cm?


I think the seller made a mistake, because I measured it at 40 mm:









Also note the nato strap, it looks quite good, I think.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Bughead said:


> I think the seller made a mistake, because I measured it at 40 mm:
> 
> Also note the nato strap, it looks quite good, I think.


40mm? Even better!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bughead said:


> I think the seller made a mistake, because I measured it at 40 mm:
> 
> View attachment 12304842
> 
> ...


From your photo, it looks like 38mm.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The case is at its widest a few mm below the crystal. When measured from the widest points, my SKMEI is 40mm. Measured across the top, it is 39mm. I suspect the same is true for this one, as I believe they probably use the same case. The Guanqin uses a slightly different case, but its overall shape and dimensions look similar. If anyone is interested, I can measure that one, too.

My experience with Chinese watches has been that measurements given by sellers and even manufacturers are generally incorrect.



HoustonReal said:


> From your photo, it looks like 38mm.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> From your photo, it looks like 38mm.


Domed crystal, right? There's probably a optical illusion going on, making it seem smaller.

I'm thinking it is closer to 52mm.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Domed crystal, right? There's probably a optical illusion going on, making it seem smaller.
> 
> I'm thinking it is closer to 52mm.


Yeah, it is an optical illusion, but not from the domed Crystal. It's from the (phone) camera lense. It's hard to photograph things like this.
It might be slightly below 40 mm, it might be 39.5 mm, but it's not 38, and definitely not 52. 
Owh, and the "crystal" is not domed, but only raised with a bevel.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bughead said:


> Yeah, it is an optical illusion, but not from the domed Crystal. It's from the (phone) camera lense.


Yup, parallax. It's the same reason why the person in the passenger seat sees the needle on the speedometer in a different position.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I think perhaps I did get the last one of Gearbest's bargain Guanqins. Although it's a bit prettier than the SKMEI it sits to the right of below, I have to say that I am not inclined to believe there is a substantive difference between the watches.
> 
> The claim of a sapphire crystal looks pretty silly when you see the watch in person. It's the same kind of too-thick bottle glass as the SKMEI and most of my other non-Naviforce cheapies:
> 
> View attachment 12285242


Have you tried to test the crystal with a water drop? All the Ali Express listings, including those from the official Guanqin store claim stainless steel case and SAPPHIRE crystal. There seemed to be a big difference between the domed SKMEI crystal, and the rather flat one on the Guanqin. The dial face on the SKMEI is flat, whereas the Guanqin is convex, and slopes away around the indices. I know Chinese listings are notoriously wrong (I was burned on my Megir), but I do have a Guanqin with real sapphire on the front crystal.

The caseback used to say 10ATM, but that may have changed. I've noticed that most Guanqins were 100M WR rated, but now they have mostly gone for just 30M/3ATM.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Thank you, i already ordered two of them (black & brown)



Bughead said:


> I think the seller made a mistake, because I measured it at 40 mm:
> 
> View attachment 12304842
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The dials of both watches have the same profile, with a flat centre area and an outer circumference which slopes away.

Both crystals are slightly domed, but they aren't the same shape as the SKMEI one is flatter and has a bevel. However, they are both made of the same too-thick bottle glass used in many budget watch crystals. The most obvious sign of this is the invisibility of the dial at acute viewing angles - it just disappears. The third photo ("Japan Movement") in the sales literature above shows a different watch which may indeed have a sapphire. When I look at the real watch, the 6 is already starting to be obscured by bottle glass when viewed from the angle shown in the photo - and the font is completely different!

I rather like the Guanqin. Then again, I like ultra-affordable Chinese watches, of which this seems a middling example. If it has a sapphire crystal, I'll eat it!

The literature above does contain one claim which remains reasonably plausible when you have the watch in hand - I am prepared to believe their assertion that the top layer of the strap is made of genuine leather. OK, another - the movement does work with average accuracy, even if it's very jumpy when setting. And the word "modest" is not misplaced. But otherwise, this material does not show the manufacturer in a very good light.



HoustonReal said:


> Have you tried to test the crystal with a water drop? All the Ali Express listings, including those from the official Guanqin store claim stainless steel case and SAPPHIRE crystal. There seemed to be a big difference between the domed SKMEI crystal, and the rather flat one on the Guanqin. The dial face on the SKMEI is flat, whereas the Guanqin is convex, and slopes away around the indices. I know Chinese listings are notoriously wrong (I was burned on my Megir), but I do have a Guanqin with real sapphire on the front crystal.
> 
> The caseback used to say 10ATM, but that may have changed. I've noticed that most Guanqins were 100M WR rated, but now they have mostly gone for just 30M/3ATM.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> The dials of both watches have the same profile, with a flat centre area and an outer circumference which slopes away.
> 
> Both crystals are slightly domed, but they aren't the same shape as the SKMEI one is flatter and has a bevel. However, they are both made of the same too-thick bottle glass used in many budget watch crystals. The most obvious sign of this is the invisibility of the dial at acute viewing angles - it just disappears. The third photo ("Japan Movement") in the sales literature above shows a different watch which may indeed have a sapphire. When I look at the real watch, the 6 is already starting to be obscured by bottle glass when viewed from the angle shown in the photo - and the font is completely different!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Christ, I really hope I am not going to have to eat the watch!

You are better-placed than I (as you've seen a lot more of these watches, apart from the one in question) to know whether there exists a form of sapphire glass whose appearance mimics the ugliest, thickest and probably cheapest mineral glass, and/or whether there is any form of such glass which it could be legitimate to call "sapphire". Is that possible? The question is not meant facetiously. And what does a "synthetic sapphire" crystal normally look like?



HoustonReal said:


>


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> Christ, I really hope I am not going to have to eat the watch!
> 
> You are better-placed than I (as you've seen a lot more of these watches, apart from the one in question) to know whether there exists a form of sapphire glass whose appearance mimics the ugliest, thickest and probably cheapest mineral glass, and/or whether there is any form of such glass which it could be legitimate to call "sapphire". Is that possible? The question is not meant facetiously. And what does a "synthetic sapphire" crystal normally look like?


Synthetic sapphire is just a crystalline, transparent form of aluminum oxide. The crystals can be made in many shapes and thicknesses. While the refractive indexes of glass and sapphire differ, the shape can often be more of a factor in the distortions than the material. Sapphire is usually very clear, compared to mineral crystals. Water will bead on the surface of sapphire due to increased surface tension, unlike glass which tends to allow water droplets to flatten.
https://rwg.cc/topic/19856-plastic-mineral-glass-or-any-other-stuff-vs-sapphire/?do=findComment&comment=193689

That said, I wouldn't be surprised if Gearbest, despite their listed specifications for this model, managed to get a run with mineral crystals. Somehow they have Carnival tritium watches without 200M WR, unlike all the other Carnivals sold on AliEx. Gearbest has consistently had the lowest price anywhere on this model, which is a bit unusual. Most manufacturers will change specs for a run of 300-500 pieces.

*Water droplet on a Guanqin sapphire crystal*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. I did try the waterdrop test just now and it spread to cover almost the whole glass surface. But based on its limited transparency and identical appearance to the glass in a number of my cheapest watches, (Swidu, Eyki, Skone, SKMEI etc) it was hard to see how it could possibly have been sapphire.

I also noticed that the watch carries no model number.



HoustonReal said:


> Synthetic sapphire is just a crystalline, transparent form of aluminum oxide. The crystals can be made in many shapes and thicknesses. While the refractive indexes of glass and sapphire differ, the shape can often be more of a factor in the distortions than the material. Sapphire is usually very clear, compared to mineral crystals. Water will bead on the surface of sapphire due to increased surface tension, unlike glass which tends to allow water droplets to flatten.
> https://rwg.cc/topic/19856-plastic-mineral-glass-or-any-other-stuff-vs-sapphire/?do=findComment&comment=193689
> 
> That said, I wouldn't be surprised if Gearbest, despite their listed specifications for this model, managed to get a run with mineral crystals. Somehow they have Carnival tritium watches without 200M WR, unlike all the other Carnivals sold on AliEx. Gearbest has consistently had the lowest price anywhere on this model, which is a bit unusual. Most manufacturers will change specs for a run of 300-500 pieces.
> ...


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Actually it's very difficult to determine how a water droplet will behave when it comes in contact with a given surface, the old watch glass test is interesting but not very acurate.
Various factors influence the outcome like the shape of the surface the water is resting on, it's permeability temperature etc. the list goes on and on.

My own view is that non of the cheapie chinese made watches have sapphire glass despite claims to the contrary. My mobile phone screen behaves like sapphire glass when water drops land on it, but it most definately is not sapphire.

End of the day Mike I have the same two watches you have, I paid 7GBP for one and 5GBP for the other. They're on my desk right now laying next to one of those Glashutte knockoffs that cost me 3GPB, so that's 15 quid for three nice timepieces. Frankly at that price I don't care what the glass is made of !


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The waterdrop test should probably be viewed in the context of things like the appearance of the crystal and price of the watch, from the sounds of things.

The watch in question is sold on the basis a number of claims which would might attract interest irrespective of whether it's offered at $6 or $60, or something in-between. The fact that some of us bought it so cheaply that it was still a decent buy doesn't invalidate an interest in the manufacturer's or retailer's claims for it!



Technician said:


> Actually it's very difficult to determine how a water droplet will behave when it comes in contact with a given surface, the old watch glass test is interesting but not very acurate.
> Various factors influence the outcome like the shape of the surface the water is resting on, it's permeability temperature etc. the list goes on and on.
> 
> My own view is that non of the cheapie chinese made watches have sapphire glass despite claims to the contrary. My mobile phone screen behaves like sapphire glass when water drops land on it, but it most definately is not sapphire.
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I was browsing around for deals and thought this looked quite fun for $5.58 (and that was before I noticed what a fun name it has): Paidu 58913 Japan Movt Male Quartz Watch Rotational Scale Wristwatch with Steel Band -$5.58 Online Shopping| GearBest.com They also make it in black, but I thought the silver case looked better in the photos.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> I was browsing around for deals and thought this looked quite fun for $5.58 (and that was before I noticed what a fun name it has): Paidu 58913 Japan Movt Male Quartz Watch Rotational Scale Wristwatch with Steel Band -$5.58 Online Shopping| GearBest.com They also make it in black, but I thought the silver case looked better in the photos.


That's a nice look. I wonder what those buttons do.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I was browsing around for deals and thought this looked quite fun for $5.58 (and that was before I noticed what a fun name it has): Paidu 58913 Japan Movt Male Quartz Watch Rotational Scale Wristwatch with Steel Band -$5.58 Online Shopping| GearBest.com They also make it in black, but I thought the silver case looked better in the photos.
> 
> It reminds me a little of this Skone.



A little like the *Skone 1204*:


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a feeling that they are there largely to make the wearer feel better, but if it turns out that they have a functional effect on the watch, I will apologise to PAIDU.

Isn't that such a better name for a watch brand than "IOU"?!



robbery said:


> That's a nice look. I wonder what those buttons do.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Certainly it is, although that design reminds me too much of a half-open (or half-closed) eyelid. Maybe it's just me 



HoustonReal said:


> A little like the *Skone 1204*:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> My own view is that none of the cheapie chinese made watches have sapphire glass despite claims to the contrary.


You can certainly find $30 Chinese watches with sapphire. A large number of manufacturers make $30-$40 quartz watches with sapphire "mirrors". Some sellers will have sales or closeouts where these watches get even cheaper. DOM, Guanqin, Burei and Neos all make inexpensive quartz and automatic watches with sapphire crystals. Keep in mind, none of them have AR coatings.

Gearbest has this automatic *Guanqin GJ16025 on closeout for $37.90.* It isn't impossible to believe that they might sell a quartz watch in the mid $20's with sapphire, since all the listings stated as such. Gearbest was just closing out the GQ13007 for an incredible price. Unfortunately, despite the listings, the watch didn't state sapphire anywhere on it, but that doesn't mean it couldn't still have it. My Guanqin GJ16033 has a sapphire front crystal, but no markings to indicate it like the one below.










If you're a large Chinese watch manufacturer, in one of the major cities like Shenzhen, sapphire crystals are not that expensive in bulk.

Rado may be able to charge $600 to $1200 for a tungsten and sapphire watch, but the Chinese can make and sell them for $40 to $60. I say this as I sit here wearing a mar-free, scratch-free DOM W-624, that absolutely is made of Tungsten Carbide, and has a sapphire crystal.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't believe any Chinese claims anymore. I had a carnival tritium all the sellers said it was sapphire mine scratched worse than any mineral crystal I ever had. Here it's debunked on YouTube 



 Also the watch says 200 meters on the face and case back. I took it apart and the case back seal was as thin as a hair. Many descriptions say hardlex mirror. Hardlex is seiko proprietary, you think they would let all these generic brands use their crystals? I was going to post the sinobi watches here because they are going for under 19$ on .........s now but I didn't want to because some reviews said the case material is soft so they don't even use steel! It's costume jewelry but they do look good I'll give em that.









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I've just examined my own Guanqin GQ13007 very closely and a very nice watch it is too, however there is absolutely no way whatsoever it's sapphire. Why GB and others say it is when it's clearly not is beyond me, still if they can make a sale from it well...As I've mentioned on here before I used be in the jewellry business and I can tell the difference.


Incidently the Tungsten on my own rado watch is not the same as that on your watch Houston and neither is the sapphire glass, now the thing is I could get official certification to prove that...could you with the Guanqin ? That helps explain why a Rado cost a lot of dosh.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah yes, but I have never been in the jewellery business and it didn't look even slightly like sapphire to me . I mean it didn't look anything like as clear as the mineral crystal in a Naviforce!



Technician said:


> I've just examined my own Guanqin GQ13007 very closely and a very nice watch it is too, however there is absolutely no way whatsoever it's sapphire. Why GB and others say it is when it's clearly not is beyond me, still if they can make a sale from it well...As I've mentioned on here before I used be in the jewellry business and I can tell the difference.
> 
> Incidently the Tungsten on my own rado watch is not the same as that on your watch Houston and neither is the sapphire glass, now the thing is I could get official certification to prove that...could you with the Guanqin ? That helps explain why a Rado cost a lot of dosh.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Incidentally the Tungsten on my own rado watch is not the same as that on your watch Houston and neither is the sapphire glass, now the thing is I could get official certification to prove that...could you with the Guanqin ? That helps explain why a Rado cost a lot of dosh.


Comparing the two side by side, with the proper equipment, is the only way anyone could make that statement. The sapphire in my DOM lacks any AR coating, but otherwise is good quality. I'm not a metallurgy expert, so I'm not sure about your assertions as to the quality of the Tungsten. I can tell by the polish, density and scratch resistance that it is actual tungsten carbide. Considering that Rado sourced its Jubilee cases from China (as many Swiss manufacturers do), someone was making them to Rado's specifications. Either during or after Rado was having these made in China, the company producing them started selling tungsten cases to local manufacturers. There are tons of these cases made, in a handful of Rado designs. The old DOM versions even used the same Swiss quartz movements, but now they've switched oved to Japanese calibers.

I can't be sure if the tungsten carbide formulations differ, but it's not like Rado's recipe contained "Unobtanium". The "tungsten steel" used in today's Chinese watches likely doesn't differ much from the Rado formulation, since the tungsten suppliers were originally Chinese, and the tooling for production of these cases was based on using a very similar material.

I love how some people can be sure that the Chinese made case on their Swiss watch is automatically much better quality, than the cases made by the same factories for Chinese brands. Yes, theyre are a lot of crappy watches that come out of China, but it's not like the Swiss have secret formulas for 316L stainless or tungsten carbide, or that these materials are uber expensive.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Exactly Mike, thing is there's different grades of sapphire, as well as sapphire coated and saphire/mineral mix and lord knows what else.
If a watch with sapphire glass costs a fiver that makes the glass worth a few pence, something not right somewhere.

Have to keep reminding myself the Trade Descriptions Act 1968 doesn't apply in china


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Well I would'nt know if the quality of my Rado watch case is any better than yours or not Houston, I said it was different Tungsten and actually a mix of materials not pure Tungsten Carbide, better or worse who knows ?


On the subject of quality I'm quite sure the Chinese can turn out some very good jewellry when they want to, It just amuses me that some people think they can cut themselves a piece of that action for next to nothing.
20 dollars buys you a 20 dollar watch nothing more, and I for one do not believe for one second that gets me sapphire glass, 18k gold, genuine diamonds or real leather. If I thought for one moment It did I'd be bulk buying and raking it in.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Well I would'nt know if the quality of my Rado watch case is any better than yours or not Houston, I said it was different Tungsten and actually a mix of materials not pure Tungsten Carbide, better or worse who knows ?


As a jewelry "expert", you should know that there is no such thing as "pure" Tungsten Carbide in jewelry. While resembling a metal, Tungsten Carbide is actually considered a ceramic material, and there are different formulations that all qualify. Tungsten Carbide is often a general term, much like 'stainless steel". Most Tungsten Carbide found in jewelry and watches is produced in the form of a cemented carbide (carbide particles brazed together by metal). Some Tungsten Carbide mixtures are naturally quite dark, with a gun metal gray tone. The Tungsten Carbide in my DOM has a lighter silver color, close to 316L stainless, but a little darker when compared side-by-side. This indicates a higher percentage of nickel binder in the Tungsten Carbide mixture. Bottom line, if the Tungsten in your Rado looks pretty much like my DOM, and they both sourced their TC from China, the formulations are pretty similar, if not the same.

Tungsten carbide facts & information


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

The Tungsten in my Rado has about as much in common with your watch as does chalk to cheese. My watch is quite old, a different colour to yours and in fact a mixture of various elements the basis of which is Tungsten Carbide which I'm led to believe had it's origins in Russia.


Thing is Houston I have no particular allegiance to Rado watches, in contrast to some who promote low end Chinese manufactured items under the auspices that they must have sapphire watch glass because "they" all say so. Also outrageously funny but completely misleading video clips of watches being drilled and set on fire, utter nonsense. I'm not going to insult anyone's intelligence by detailing how that trickery works, but it's a bit obvious.


Moving on, I wouldn't say I was a jewellry expert by any stretch of the imagination but I can count, and I know how many beans make five. I'm seeing an increasing number of posts on these and other forums where buyers are voicing displeasure about product description and the Chinese version of what constitutes leather, Gold, Silver, Sapphire and other semi-precious materials.
The notion that if "it seems to good to be true it probably isn't" is very apt in the Chinese watch making industry, although there are many exceptions of course.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Choosing a topic called "20 dollars or less, let's see them!" to rant against Chinese watches isn't very helpful (or very wise for that matter).

Why not create your own topic: "Chinese watches, don't buy them!" instead, and respect other people tastes? (how disgusting they may seem to you)


Technician said:


> The Tungsten in my Rado has about as much in common with your watch as does chalk to cheese. My watch is quite old, a different colour to yours and in fact a mixture of various elements the basis of which is Tungsten Carbide which I'm led to believe had it's origins in Russia.
> 
> Thing is Houston I have no particular allegiance to Rado watches, in contrast to some who promote low end Chinese manufactured items under the auspices that they must have sapphire watch glass because "they" all say so. Also outrageously funny but completely misleading video clips of watches being drilled and set on fire, utter nonsense. I'm not going to insult anyone's intelligence by detailing how that trickery works, but it's a bit obvious.
> 
> ...


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I find HoustonReal to be an interesting, informative and massive contributor to the $20 under thread.
I appreciate his opinions on the veracity of marketing claims as well as aggregating internet "facts" and then adding his 2 cents.
I have never seen him claim to be something he is not.
Nor have I been able to detect any bias.


Keep up the good work HR.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I agree HoustonReal is one of the best contributors on here. I personally have purchased 3 watches on his recommedation and am pleased with all of them.

I may disagree with many of his views on the Chinese watch industry but that does not detract from the fact he is a brilliant and helpful forum member and a mine of information.

I echo the sentiment, Keep up the good work HR!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

robbery said:


> That's a nice look. I wonder what those buttons do.


What they do is absolutely (not having that particular watch I am only 99.9999% certain)nothing except, gaurd the crown.There is no reason to have them there except for a crown gaurd.I have a fossil direct read watch and the only thing that adjusts the time is the set stem. IF you buy a direct read watch it takes some getting used to.Till you are expert at reading it have a backup timekeeper around.Oryou can wear it on the weekends when everything is kinda loosy Goosy as far as scheduling.Treat it like a one hand watch.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 12333011
> 
> What they do is absolutely (not having that particular watch I am only 99.9999% certain)nothing except, gaurd the crown.There is no reason to have them there except for a crown gaurd.I have a fossil direct read watch and the only thing that adjusts the time is the set stem. IF you buy a direct read watch it takes some getting used to.Till you are expert at reading it have a backup timekeeper around.Oryou can wear it on the weekends when everything is kinda loosy Goosy as far as scheduling.Treat it like a one hand watch.


Boy, I dig that fossil! Loads of 70s style. Do you know the model number? I'm having trouble finding it on ebay .


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I like this for 7.62 USD on ALI.






The white hand is about at 5 and the minutes dial is at 53 minutes past. I just don't like the lugs.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This one has its window on the proper side the left. It is Kitler approved.






Cut her some slack she's just a cat.
Product Features:
Dial Diameter: About 3.6 cm
Case Diameter: About 4.0 cm
Case Thickness: About 0.8 cm
Band Width: About 2.0 cm
Total Length: About 23 cm
Band Material: Stainless Steel(Mesh)
Case Material: Stainless Steel

Package Content:
1 * Watch







It's just a cats whisker under seven dollars.(Kitler has no plans for world domination or to exterminate all dogs.) Kitler is so cute when she Heils.


----------



## W.J. (Mar 15, 2017)

looks the price


Gazza74 said:


> I haven't actually purchased it yet, but it's in my ebay watch-list. $9.99 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 1268673


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I could never buy one of those Paidu's...the brand sounds like _*fart*_ in my native language's slang!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> The Tungsten in my Rado has about as much in common with your watch as does chalk to cheese. My watch is quite old, a different colour to yours and in fact a mixture of various elements the basis of which is Tungsten Carbide which I'm led to believe had it's origins in Russia.
> 
> Thing is Houston I have no particular allegiance to Rado watches, in contrast to some who promote low end Chinese manufactured items under the auspices that they must have sapphire watch glass because "they" all say so. Also outrageously funny but completely misleading video clips of watches being drilled and set on fire, utter nonsense. I'm not going to insult anyone's intelligence by detailing how that trickery works, but it's a bit obvious.
> 
> ...


Asian-Watches.com: The Great Chinese - Swiss Watch Paradox by *TomAdelstein

*I would also point out that I actually own a DOM tungsten watch and it has a sapphire crystal. In addition to the product listings, DOM places "SAPPHIRE" on the watch dial, and "SAPPHIRE GLASS" on the case back. The W-698/W398 and W-624 comprise a major part of DOM's sales, and I have never seen anyone who owns one, question the validity of the materials. These are catalog cases, and are used by numerous brands, including Guanqin, Holuns, Angela Bos and many more. Why can they be produced and sold so cheap? Incredible volume!

If a micro brand adds a sapphire crystal, it might cost and extra $10-$20/piece for a 300 piece production run. When you're producing 10,000 or 100,000 cases per year, the unit cost drops dramatically. Also, unlike upper end Swiss watches, most of these sapphire crystals lack any AR coatings.

Do you believe the Sea-Gull watches use sapphire? What about Rodina or Rider? No SKMEI quartz watch has sapphire, but their Umeishi automatic line does.

I remember when granite countertops became a thing in Houston. First they were only in $300K and up homes. Then they started slipping into lower priced homes. Now it's not unheard of to find them in the Under $200K market. When clients come from either coast, they can't believe that granite is standard in a $250K home. We explain to them that Houston has cheap, non-union (often undocumented) labor, and one of the nations largest shipping ports, with easy access to European and South American slabs. We also get prefinished granite from China for straight runs. Our cost structure is different from Boston or Seattle, meaning what's impossible in those cities is commonplace here.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Technician said:


> Thing is Houston I have no particular allegiance to Rado watches, in contrast to some who promote low end Chinese manufactured items under the auspices that they must have sapphire watch glass because "they" all say so. Also outrageously funny but completely misleading video clips of watches being drilled and set on fire, utter nonsense. I'm not going to insult anyone's intelligence by detailing how that trickery works, but it's a bit obvious.


But you will insult our intelligence by using a $20 bargain thread to rail against lower cost Chinese manufactured watches and show your particular bias. o|o|o|


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Good link to the Asian/Swiss Watch scenario, good read. Actually I'd endorse almost every word written there, but I would like to draw your attention to this piece which says " If you give a population a consistent and persistent message, you can convince them of anything ".
We have an old saying here in the UK that suggests " some people can sell coals to newcastle " ( one time center of the british mining industry ) now let's take a look at Gearbest's sales page offering the Guanqin GQ13007 a watch I myself own.



Band Material Type: Genuine Leather (no it's not)


Case material: Stainless Steel (no it's not)


Dial Window Material Type: Sapphire (no it's not)


Water Resistance Depth: 30m (no it's not)


It's not a stopwatch either!


Thing is there are people out there new to the world of watches who are just looking for a timepiece for their kids, wife, partner friend or a relative.
Now there's nothing wrong with directing someone to a watch that could be worthy of a recipient, nothing whatsoever that's how come I have the Guanqin on your recommendation Houston.
Mines blue BTW I removed the (plastic) strap and replaced it with a steel bracelet...it looks stunning.


Now if I'd have purchased it on the strength of it being sapphire, leather, stainless steel etc. I would be devastated to say the least. There's nothing wrong with the watch as such only the nonsensical description, and sadly there are many new collectors who will be totally unaware of the Chinese business model.
I made big money in the world of jewellry which I like to think was because of honest trading and basically I don't endorse dishonesty simple as that.


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

Very satisfied with the result of swapping the original light brownish faux leather strap for a grey leather NATO.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

KItler and Meowseph stalin are gonna fight over this one from Ali for 7.14 USD.It looks a bit like the Seiko discus burger.


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Had an 80's/90's flashback when I bought a brand new Casio F-91W For $AUD17.00 with a spare battery. I was given one in about 1992 and had it for years. From when small watches were cool and an LCD display was space age!









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


>


I bought one on Houstons recommendation, I love it, but I'm not wearing it in the shower, let alone going diving to 100m. There are no "truth in advertising" laws on the internet  !

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

It's called Sales Psychology, used it myself many times back in the day. What are you looking at when you watch that promo stuff ? You're seeing a watch so tough it can take a hammering and come through it unscathed.

Ah..but is it unscathed ? You don't get to see the end result of all that abuse. How do we know it did'nt fill up with water and drown or show tiny scratches on the glass, we don't get a close up afterwards to prove otherwise.

What the seller is doing is what you would like to do yourself but would'nt be silly enough to try with a brand new watch, wreck it to prove a point which of course it doesn't.
As you're not likely to set it on fire or attack it with a drill in normal day to day wear, the whole demonstation is a bit ridicuious to say the least.
I think most people who have purchased this watch did so because it looks so good, I did and it was well worth the outlay. As for swimming, drilling and fire starting...nah, I'll give that a miss


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

I see the mad descriptions and Gifs of watches on fire as part of the fun of buying a cheap Chinese watch, you never quite know what's going to arrive! 
That being said I generally wear a £7 Skmei digital when I'm tinkering with my projects in the garage and its been very robust and keeps good time.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

[QUOTE=Aston

That's true you might even end up getting the very watch they tested !


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Technician said:


> Aston
> That's true you might even end up getting the very watch they tested ![/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > If that was the case and you'd used eBay or Ali then you'd get a refund or replacement. At this price point I don't think any rational person thinks they will be getting everything listed in the description. What you can get though is a watch that's potentially aesthetically interesting for very little money, and I'm sure that's the point of this thread.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

That's the importance of sticking to the facts. It's unfortunate that many buyers actually believe you can get get a watch with all the qualities of a Rolex for the price of a few beers...ain't gonna happen, sorry.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Good grief, are we _*still*_ beating that horse?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Perhaps it should run faster then...


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Picked up this Casio for my son for $16









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Need advice for this REGINALD sub homage.

Sorry if i ask at the wrong place, just dont know another place to ask


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

What kind of advice would you like? I know that one or two thread regulars have bought this and that they were happy with what they received.



cjohanes said:


> Need advice for this REGINALD sub homage.
> 
> Sorry if i ask at the wrong place, just dont know another place to ask


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

cjohanes said:


> Need advice for this REGINALD sub homage.
> 
> Sorry if i ask at the wrong place, just dont know another place to ask


Decent for the price, no screw down crown and the bezel is not the most accurate but for 20 bucks it's pretty good!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Decent for the price, no screw down crown and the bezel is not the most accurate but for 20 bucks it's pretty good!


All is said ;-) for 20 squids go without fear.

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I agree with cuica and mougino, I really like mine.









Nicely made case with a screw-on back, decent bracelet with solid end links, lovely sunburst dial and a Miyota movement inside. Only niggle for me is the lume - it's reasonably bright to start with but fades very quickly.
I bought it with the intention of modding it but never did as I liked it too much as it is.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Cost me about $15 got it in February and it's still running fine. It is also an automatic.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mikescanlan said:


> View attachment 12360917
> 
> Cost me about $15 got it in February and is start running find. It is also an automatic.


Could you would you please post the link?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

https://fr..........s.com/item/Auto...lgo_pvid=183e35fa-de0d-4c47-801e-816c7b267738

That's the link to the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Could you would you please post the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Here: https://goo.gl/SUPnhe

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

DannyJackson said:


>


I like this combination, watch, red seconds hands, strap. Where did you source it from?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Could you would you please post the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks folks!

Another option is to search Ali for this:

Hot Sale Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Watch Fashion Skeleton Watch Leather Men's Watches Clock Men saat montre relogio masculino

As I look at it a little more, the two redundant sub dials kind of irked me. Another cheap, otherwise attractive watch that I'm scratching my head over why didn't they just keep it simple.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

While HMT is a topic, here is my favorite model and then a couple of other colors.
I also have blue, and green dial models. My wife wears the black one.
(Did I post these here already? Probably not, but maybe. Too many posts to search.)


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

$25


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> What kind of advice would you like? I know that one or two thread regulars have bought this and that they were happy with what they received.


I dont know, because i found so many chinese watch with style like this. With wide price range. Maybe i just want to make sure myself that i have choose the right one.
And even thats only 20 bucks, but in rupiah it becomes slightly pricey 



Lancman said:


> I agree with cuica and mougino, I really like mine.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12360621&d=1500484609"]
> 
> ...


Hey nice shot. Thanks anyway. I dont know if they are use miyota movement inside. Really?
The case and bracelet, is it real SS ?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

cjohanes said:


> I dont know, because i found so many chinese watch with style like this. With wide price range. Maybe i just want to make sure myself that i have choose the right one.
> And even thats only 20 bucks, but in rupiah it becomes slightly pricey
> 
> Hey nice shot. Thanks anyway. I dont know if they are use miyota movement inside. Really?
> The case and bracelet, is it real SS ?


yes, case and baracelet are ss, if you want something cheaper look for deerfun i recetly bought 2 pieces ;D


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Please delete


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

cjohanes said:


> Hey nice shot. Thanks anyway. I dont know if they are use miyota movement inside. Really?


You're welcome.
Mine definitely has a Miyota 2115 movement inside.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> That's the importance of sticking to the facts. It's unfortunate that many buyers actually believe you can get get a watch with all the qualities of a Rolex for the price of a few beers...ain't gonna happen, sorry.


Did you notice that this was the "$20 or less..." thread? Nobody here is expecting something equivalent to a Tisell, much less a Rolex. If you get an all stainless case and a real Japanese quartz movement, you're doing well. Finding a $20 or under watch that looks decent and still runs after a year, means you made a good purchase. People who post here aren't worried about resale value, or passing one of these down to their kid.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

It's not a matter of what you can get for $20, It's do you get a watch that has the qualities the seller claims it has.
If you get an all stainless case and a real Japanese quartz movement you're doing more than well, I'd suggest that would be more an exception than a norm. In the case of the Guanqin watch that was the subject of my gripe it seems to be pretty much excepted the claims made for it are nonsense.

As a jeweller friend said to me, if there was any real substance or truth in what they were saying about that particular timepiece he would buy a few hundred and quadruple his outlay, thinking about it so would I.

When you buy a watch for under $20 it's not what you get, it's what you don't get.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> View attachment 12361721
> $25 Nice, can you tell us about it?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

cjohanes said:


> I dont know, because i found so many chinese watch with style like this. With wide price range. Maybe i just want to make sure myself that i have choose the right one.
> And even thats only 20 bucks, but in rupiah it becomes slightly pricey
> 
> Hey nice shot. Thanks anyway. I dont know if they are use miyota movement inside. Really?
> The case and bracelet, is it real SS ?


Yes, there's a Miyota quartz in there, case and bracelet are ss but mine had solid links except for the end ones.
My girlfriend has a ladies Reginald on mesh as a daily beater and she loves it and has been abusing it for over a year!


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Lucky Reginald that's all I can say...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Technician said:


> Lucky Reginald that's all I can say...


Most Miyota quartz movements are very inexpensive. Some can be had for less than $5 retail, and if bought wholesale in the hundreds or thousands, probably much less per unit.

There is absolutely zero reason a watch with a retail price of $20 or less couldn't have a Miyota.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

:-!I recieved this JINNAER(look down) today.IT's probably not great quality but I think it is fun and I already have some great quality watches .






here is the sellers photo.Next will be the photo I took of it.






This watch with large numbers and small hands is 10.25 mm thick by 48 mm wide with the crown . It is 53 mm lug end to lug end. The lugs are 22 mm and the movement is quartz and takes a# 377 battery.According to the printing on the caseback it is stainless Stee.I hope this is even better than stainless steel. It cost three dollars and 24 cents. The watches up top are a SEIKO and a TIMEX they cost respectively $6.35 and $2.99 and both run well.I had to buy a #370 battery for the SEIKO.I just wound up the TIMEX.They were purchased from the salvation army and Boys and girls ranch thrift stores.The SEIKO is 37 mm wide w crown by 8.5mm thick by 41 mm lug end to lug end.lugs are 18 mm.The TIMEX is 10.5 mm thick by 37.5 mm wide by 38.5 lug end to lug end lugs are 20 mm.They are drilled.The SEIKO has lume on all three hands and the numbers.The TIMEX has none.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

matlobi said:


> Most Miyota quartz movements are very inexpensive. Some can be had for less than $5 retail, and if bought wholesale in the hundreds or thousands, probably much less per unit.
> 
> There is absolutely zero reason a watch with a retail price of $20 or less couldn't have a Miyota.


Sorry, my crazy British sense of humour took cuica's post a slightly different way 
But you're right of course a Miyota movement in $20 no problem.


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

I bagged this guy on eBay for $5.50 + $14 shipping, so just barely under $20.










BUT... because the seller falsely advertised this as a "Swiss Made" watch, which I have verified is not the case, I opened a dispute in the eBay system, and next thing I knew, I got a full refund (including the shipping)... without having to return the watch!

So, I got it for free, and that's well under $20.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Exactly!



matlobi said:


> Most Miyota quartz movements are very inexpensive. Some can be had for less than $5 retail, and if bought wholesale in the hundreds or thousands, probably much less per unit.
> 
> There is absolutely zero reason a watch with a retail price of $20 or less couldn't have a Miyota.


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

GraX said:


> cjohanes said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know, because i found so many chinese watch with style like this. With wide price range. Maybe i just want to make sure myself that i have choose the right one.
> ...





Lancman said:


> cjohanes said:
> 
> 
> > Hey nice shot. Thanks anyway. I dont know if they are use miyota movement inside. Really?
> ...


Thanks to both of you. Now i am ready to make a deal with this watch 
By the way i know about deerfun, its cheaper, but the brands mark on the dial really bothers me ))


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Yazole 358 - 5$





Naviforce 9086 -15$


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Exactly!


I agree, there's no reason at all why a cheap chinese made watch shouldn't have a cheap japanese movement like a calibre 2015 ticking away inside it. But then a $20 watch isn't going to have a 9015 powering it along is it ? well who knows it just might but that would be extremely unlikely rather like stainless steel, sapphire glass & total water proofing is (Imo). I'll leave out the fire proof claims of some watch manufacturers, even Rolex don't claim that for a 10 grand timepiece !


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

My Torobollo Contrast Chrono came in. NICE watch for the $11.70 shipped from China. Shiny black case, sandwich dial, working chrono, 24 hour dial. The bottom dial face is Lume'd... it glows bright... for a very short period of time. Will have to give a good long charge under a flashlight and see how long it REALLY lasts this evening. It wears a little smaller than the advertised 40mm... but thats ok, I've got plenty of big watches. All in all.. not bad for $11


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Choptop said:


> My Torobollo Contrast Chrono came in. NICE watch for the $11.70 shipped from China. Shiny black case, sandwich dial, working chrono, 24 hour dial. The bottom dial face is Lume'd... it glows bright... for a very short period of time. Will have to give a good long charge under a flashlight and see how long it REALLY lasts this evening. It wears a little smaller than the advertised 40mm... but thats ok, I've got plenty of big watches. All in all.. not bad for $11
> 
> View attachment 12374911
> 
> View attachment 12374915


OMG, I need that! Where do I procure such a thing?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Choptop said:


> My Torobollo Contrast Chrono
> 
> View attachment 12374911


I like it better than the Timex it copies due to the sandwich dial.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

jetcash said:


> OMG, I need that! Where do I procure such a thing?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


goo.gl/4T5S1a


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

GraX said:


> goo.gl/4T5S1a


Thanks!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

This just came in today. $17.49 shipped. The second hand wont completely line up with the 12 index, its either one side or the other, but not dead on. At a casual glance it doesnt really show. There is a little bit of slop in it, sometimes its allllllmost perfectly aligned, others its a little more towards the 1 index. If you look real close you can see some machining marks on the inside opening of the bezel... but you gotta look close. All in all feels and looks good for $17. Might have to order up the black and orange face versions.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Torbollo PO arrived today, when setting the time minute hand wobble a bit, same goes to the chrono hand, slight wobble is visible, the 24h dial is not accurate but i can live with that, besides these "flaws" watch is very nice, it look good on hand 

View attachment 12380967

View attachment 12380969

View attachment 12380971


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't met an Armitron that I liked, well, maybe ever but upon spying this vintage piece at the thrift I about changed my mind... Or at least made an exception...

When it came out of the jewelry case I initially thought "damaged crystal! Well, it's plastic & simple to repair." and for the price...

Well turns out to be the opposite. The original owner never removed the shipping protection. And didn't even wear it enough for it to come off accidentally.

I thought maybe it was a replacement crystal but the overall condition agrees, this watch was worn once or twice and stored in it's presentation box.

As with most donated quartz watches it needs a battery. It looks as though it's had one battery change. The owner's manual is hand dated Christmas eve, 1981. Not sure if that's the receipt date or the battery change.

I'm afraid that there's a leak in there and everything is ruined but hopefully not!

For now let's enjoy the outside!

Shot as found then set to 10:08 (Obligatory, right?) 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Inspired by this thread, I also ordered a Ochstin watch, and it arrived today:









It's the Ochstin 6047G, and the case width is 45 mm with crown, and 42 mm without crown.
I like it! It's nice blacked-out, which gives it a nice stealthy look.

But they made an error in the design: 
At first I thought the little dial on the right didn't work. It wasn't at zero, and it didn't move when starting the stopwatch.
But when I adjusted the time that dial started moving with the normal hands...
It turns out the little dial on the right is a 24 hour dial, but it has a 0-60 scale... it should have had a 0-24 scale. :-s

Other things to note, the strap is nice, but very thick and stiff. And the buckle is huge. I will probably replace it with a (navy blue maybe..) nato strap.

The lume is very good on this watch, I only had to have it in daylight to "charge", and it lit up in the dark. On other chinese watches I have to shine a flashlight on it to light up properly.
The hour, minute and the three little hands have lume on them. It's not on the hour marks or the seconds hand.

All in all a nice watch, which I bought for $15.26 on Gearbest. 
I think I ordered the white one, and it also said "white" on the sticker on the box. But looking at the gearbest site, I think got the gray one... :think:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

SteveTomatoes said:


> I haven't met an Armitron that I liked, well, maybe ever but upon spying this vintage piece at the thrift I about changed my mind... Or at least made an exception...


That's a great looking vintage piece. You might be interested in sharing it in the vintage quartz thread. It will be interesting to see what movement is in there, too.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> Thank you, i already ordered two of them (black & brown)


Hello 

A very nice find indeed :=)

Is Chinese Sunon PE45 a good movement ? (or Sunon in general)
How does it relate to Seagull or Huanghzou in terms of value for money ?

What are the brands that are usually good value / above average ? (is it possible to tell or is quality varying too much to be sure ?)

Thanks


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

manchette said:


> Is Chinese Sunon PE45 a good movement ? (or Sunon in general)
> How does it relate to Seagull or Huanghzou in terms of value for money ?


I don't know, I don't know much about movements and their quality.
But I can tell you mine is still running, and it is a quietmovement, no loud ticking noises.



manchette said:


> What are the brands that are usually good value / above average ? (is it possible to tell or is quality varying too much to be sure ?)


These are the brands I have experiences with, and I consider "above average":

SKMEI
Naviforce
Sanda (digital watches mostly)
Swidu (don't sell much different models)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi,
Thank you for these brands. I saw some of them in gearbest or youtube from this thread. 
Never saw the last one though (Swidu) : which sites do you use ? The one i saw : ebay, ali, gearbest, banggood, tomtop, amazon, am i forgetting a big one ? 

Also i'd like to know if it is possible to select sellers with paypal from ali ? I read about it but don't know how to find them. Is using paypal more expensive to the seller ?
Is paypal the best warranty we can have as buyers ? 

So is for you Skmei the best one and Naviforce the 2d one for affordable watches or did you list them without any preference ?

Actually i recently tried a 2.43€ watch from gearbest and the quality was not really good. I was so surprised by the price i wanted to try to see what i'd got. The strap came very difficult to use, after a few times wearing the leather (?) strap it broke (loops). If you want to see it : gearbest then men's watch and look at the less expensive ones, skeleton like.
Is there a good place or too to find cheap straps ? (it should be solid enough for everyday use, and not too expensive for the watch is ok to look at but not as neat as a more expansive one and do no need an expensive strap ; also so that i can have some spare parts just in case  )


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01507.jpg


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

This Winner Mark XV has been bought for $ 15,- and it has got the older model tong-ji automatic movement of which the rotor hasn't got enough power to keep the watch wound. Nevertheless a great handwinder 
It came on a horrible foul smelling "leather" strap which I replaced witha Rios alligator print strap that costes about double the amount I paid for the watch.
I have regulated the movement by trial and error to a point where the watch is running at +1s/day!
Now THAT is value for money!









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

manchette said:


> Never saw the last one though (Swidu) : which sites do you use ? The one i saw : ebay, ali, gearbest, banggood, tomtop, amazon, am i forgetting a big one ?


Swidu is the first cheap chinese watch I bought, and I liked it. I bought it on eBay here.



manchette said:


> Also i'd like to know if it is possible to select sellers with paypal from ali ? I read about it but don't know how to find them. Is using paypal more expensive to the seller ?
> Is paypal the best warranty we can have as buyers ?


I don't know... I've used eBay and Gearbest for watches.



manchette said:


> So is for you Skmei the best one and Naviforce the 2d one for affordable watches or did you list them without any preference ?


No, they are mostly equal to each other. Allthough I think Naviforce is one of the best, but their watches are all pretty big (45 mm case minimum).
SKMEI is a big chinese brand, with many different models.



manchette said:


> Is there a good place or too to find cheap straps ?


I quite like the nato-straps, and those can be found cheap on eBay. Search for "nylon watch strap" and look for the straps that are one piece.
You will need a tool to remove the standard strap, I bought one on ebay for 1 dollar, it looks like this one (the ebay listing I used is gone).
Ordering some extra watch pins might be handy too, I've got some extra 20 mm and 22 mm watch band spring pins.

Furthermore this toolset and this tool are handy for replacing batteries. I don't want to take my cheap watch to a watchmaker, I am afraid he will make fun at me....


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

slightly over... $22 delivered.


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

$15, and I'm embarassed how much I love it! Casio MW-600.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kratsmoose said:


> $15, and I'm embarassed how much I love it! Casio MW-600.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be  it's great looking!

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Swidu is the first cheap chinese watch I bought, and I liked it.


Thank you ! For your answers and the help with tools . It looks like you're training for watchmaking b-)


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

I got these two "Bei nuo" 1746 watches, after considering Bugheads post in that thread. They costed me 4.48€ each, free shipping. I have to say that they re the best cheapo-china watches i got untill now and here is why:

They are 40mm exactly, without crown (they look bigger cause there is no bezel).
They are silent like most of my 150-300€ quartz analogs. No TIK-TOK like all china cheapos.
Lume lasts all night which is a rare thing at that price. Lume is not bright but it is visible and it lasts from 00:00 until 5:00am (at 5 i fell asleep again). Only the hands are lumed.
They do not have that hollow-case feel. They are almost solid (i said almost).
They are almost accurate (-1sec / day)
The strap lasted 4 days which is above expectations! (still is fine)
It says it is wr (not tested).

The bad thing is the greenish tint of the glass that all cheapos have and it shouts: "I am cheap and ugly"









Here is the bei nuo s greenish glass, next to my 150€ ck s clear glass.









By the way, the ck (right) is 41mm. The bei nuo is 40mm but looks like 41mm too (no so good thing for me)









The glass of the black one is little foggy from the inside. It is not visible even under the sun. It is visible only under camera lens... The real picture of the black one is like the one in the first photo.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

kostependrhs said:


> I got these two "Bei nuo" 1746 watches, after considering Bugheads post in that thread. They costed me 4.48€ each, free shipping. I have to say that they re the best cheapo-china watches i got untill now and here is why:
> 
> They are 40mm exactly, without crown (they look bigger cause there is no bezel).
> They are silent like most of my 150-300€ quartz analogs. No TIK-TOK like all china cheapos.
> ...


Another good point for me is that the hands are the correct length for the dial size. I actually prefer the look of the Bei nuo over the CK.


----------



## wd-41 (Aug 3, 2017)

I bought this vintage Lacorda sub second for around $20 recently. I'm really enjoying it and it runs well enough for the price paid.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I am trying to resist buying one of these from the venerable EYKI brand Classical Lovers&apos; Quartz Watch Casual Couple Stainless Steel Band Wristwatch | eBay, if the link works.










*It's £6.27 for the next nine hours*, after which it might or might not revert to costing just under £10. Choice of blue, silvery ******, or black dials. Day and date, sword hands, bracelet looks nice for a cheapie, 40mm. Doesn't have a screw-in back and might or might not have a too-thick bottle glass crystal, but I thought it nice. If anyone buys one, please tell us what it's really like


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

You're trying to resist spending £6.27?
Isn't it the price of a meal?
My advice: just skip lunch and but it 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You raise an interesting point, Nicolas, but we may also consider questions of need when assessing a potential purchase, and many of us might have other reasons for wishing to resist. In my case those include a wish to exercise willpower, because I really do now have more watches than I can get around to wearing and I really do want to learn to say "enough"" to myself more quickly and more firmly.

However my post was more aimed at sharing a potential good deal than it was intended to prompt a debate about the place of cost in our purchasing decisions, or even my personal psychology.

Anyway, cheers, and enjoy your lunch...or will it be a watch today? 

.


mougino said:


> You're trying to resist spending £6.27?
> Isn't it the price of a meal?
> My advice: just skip lunch and but it
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Haha  lunch it is for today!

I hear you on the need/want thing, I try to cut down but typically I consider a less-than-5€ deal okay even though I really don't need an additional watch.
You always have the possibility to offer it to a young cousin at xmas if you've never sported it...

And thanks for sharing this deal! 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
May i ask if it is possible to find reliable mechanical watches at this price ? 
Also a jeweller told me that automatic watches are better to be worn that in a drawer, so for those who have more than 1 : how do you manage them ? wearing them once in a while ? How long per watch ? Thanks


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It is possible, but being very lucky helps a lot. Whether you choose a brand new Chinese super-cheapie, or a used watch like an HMT, an old Russian, or a cheap Swiss from the era when that was possible, you have to be lucky to get a reliable mechanical watch at a very low price.

This reflects the precision needed to make them, the fact that they wear out, and the fact that work which they will need to have done at some stage, even if it is only routine, will, in most countries, cost a lot more than the watch's value.

I tend to view such purchases as an exercise in spread betting. If you decide to have this sort of gamble online, be aware that you will also be exposing yourself to trading with individuals who might be less scrupulous than you expect, and to watches which may not have their original dials.

If you have the time and inclination to read widely on these topics, you will increase your chances of doing well, but if you don't have a particular interest in vintage watches, or even if you do, you can avoid the effort and spend about three times the price on a new Seiko SNK or another Seiko 5. These watches are reliable, and guaranteed to be so when bought new. At around this relatively elevated price range, the purchase stops becoming a gamble so long as you buy new.

As far as wearing them goes, most people don't believe you have to wear a watch every day, and those who do might be the same people who spend relatively large sums of money on machines for their automatics which simulate wear and keep the watch running. The rest of us just cycle through our collections, giving each watch a run of a day or two every few weeks or months. It isn't critical .



manchette said:


> Hello
> May i ask if it is possible to find reliable mechanical watches at this price ?
> Also a jeweller told me that automatic watches are better to be worn that in a drawer, so for those who have more than 1 : how do you manage them ? wearing them once in a while ? How long per watch ? Thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> The rest of us just cycle through our collections, giving each watch a run of a day or two every few weeks or months. It isn't critical .


^^^^^ +1 ^^^^^


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow, who knew these Bei nuo watches were so popular. This one seller has sold over 11,000 of them and has over 1800 watchers!
I'd never even heard of the brand before seeing the recent posts here. :roll:

This one looks pretty good for £2.50:


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey Lancman have a look at youtube and search for " Crash Test №2, Chinese watch Bei nuo "..... everything you would like to do to your watch but were afraid to try


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

eBay, $7 plus shipping. Johan Eric Denmark -- one of you guys probably has the Chinese original


----------



## cjohanes (May 7, 2017)

I really want this watch, so i just take alook at ebay and found it cost around $28. I switch to AliEx and very happy because its just $17.5

But..... AliEx do not receive paypal and i store my "budget" on paypal.

Fiuh, unlucky me



Choptop said:


> This just came in today. $17.49 shipped. The second hand wont completely line up with the 12 index, its either one side or the other, but not dead on. At a casual glance it doesnt really show. There is a little bit of slop in it, sometimes its allllllmost perfectly aligned, others its a little more towards the 1 index. If you look real close you can see some machining marks on the inside opening of the bezel... but you gotta look close. All in all feels and looks good for $17. Might have to order up the black and orange face versions.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12377681&d=1501028338"]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9121 ~20$





Sma Time Q2


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! Here's another addition to my "cheapies" watch collection inspired by this wonderful thread: This SINOBI DIVER is really unique and only at $18.99 or so on ali.express.com. It's a big watch @ 46mm wide (w/ crown) x 11mm thick, and weighing in at 129 grams, with four(4) links removed. It's quartz powered and is in sync with the Atomic clock @ www.time.gov. The bracelet is 24mm at the lugs and tapers down to 21mm at the clasp. The lume on the hands and pearl are stong (for a while) while a little weak on the hour markers. The Coke bezel rotates crisply and is easy to turn; the date flips over at midnight. It's a great acquisition I plan on wearing several occasions; for the price, it's a sleeper. Thanks to all and to the VERY informativ videos that showed me a completely new genre of watches to explore. dave:


----------



## Embridioum (Jul 28, 2017)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! Here's another addition to my "cheapies" watch collection inspired by this wonderful thread: This SINOBI DIVER is really unique and only at $18.99 or so on ali.express.com. It's a big watch @ 46mm wide (w/ crown) x 11mm thick, and weighing in at 129 grams, with four(4) links removed. It's quartz powered and is in sync with the Atomic clock @ www.time.gov. The bracelet is 24mm at the lugs and tapers down to 21mm at the clasp. The lume on the hands and pearl are stong (for a while) while a little weak on the hour markers. The Coke bezel rotates crisply and is easy to turn; the date flips over at midnight. It's a great acquisition I plan on wearing several occasions; for the price, it's a sleeper. Thanks to all and to the VERY informativ videos that showed me a completely new genre of watches to explore. dave:


I have a Sinobi skeleton that is crap. How is the bracelet on your diver?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

$19.42. I changed the strap.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

The bracelet of this model SNOBI seems solid enough for its pricer range. The links seem to be all right and not flimsy and don't feel cheap. I'm very satisfied with it.

dave



Embridioum said:


> I have a Sinobi skeleton that is crap. How is the bracelet on your diver?
> 
> Sent from my LG


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Just finished a mod of a Timex T49905. I hand-sanded it down to the brass and plan to force a patina tomorrow. $16 for the watch, $2 worth of automotive sandpaper, and perhaps vinegar for the patina (we'll see...). Still under $20, and for a brass watch! Fun project. Apologies for the bad lighting in the photo. That's an olive leather band on it, and it looks good with the raw brass. Hope it does with the patina. Updates after patina...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Spartan247 said:


> Picked up this Casio for my son for $16


Where did you find it ? It looks really nice to me


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

manchette said:


> Where did you find it ? It looks really nice to me


Amazon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

eminguy said:


> Just finished a mod of a Timex T49905. I hand-sanded it down to the brass and plan to force a patina tomorrow. $16 for the watch, $2 worth of automotive sandpaper, and perhaps vinegar for the patina (we'll see...). Still under $20, and for a brass watch! Fun project. Apologies for the bad lighting in the photo. That's an olive leather band on it, and it looks good with the raw brass. Hope it does with the patina. Updates after patina...


Where did you buy it for $16?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

amazon he said above


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1245 review





NaviForce 9044 review





​


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

manchette said:


> amazon he said above


Maybe a bit surprising, there's actually a homage to the Timex available. Might be an option: https://goo.gl/nnUmSz


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

16.50€ ($19) Winner homage to the GMT Master "Panam" (white dial, pepsi bezel) on a nice shark mesh bracelet.

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Maybe a bit surprising, there's actually a homage to the Timex available. Might be an option: https://goo.gl/nnUmSz


Thank you for the prices on amazon.com are not the ones you find in other amazons.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

kostependrhs said:


> I got these two "Bei nuo" 1746 watches, after considering Bugheads post in that thread. They costed me 4.48€ each, free shipping. I have to say that they re the best cheapo-china watches i got untill now and here is why:
> 
> They are 40mm exactly, without crown (they look bigger cause there is no bezel).
> They are silent like most of my 150-300€ quartz analogs. No TIK-TOK like all china cheapos.
> ...


If anyone was wondering what the blue one looks like, here it is:









It's a very dark blue which looks almost black in some lights. Here it is next to what I would consider a classic blue dial:









Both watches are 40mm so you can also see how the lack of a bezel does mean it wears bigger.
It does have a nice sunburst finish to the dial and is a good looking watch all round. It has a Chinese Sunon movement. 
Downsides for me are the cheap 'n nasty strap (hence the leather Nato) and the case design which means everything has to come out through the front, so mods/repairs are all but impossible. 
For the $5 I paid I'm happy enough though, it certainly punches above it's price point in the looks department. |>


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered an Otex pilot style, £4.73 inc. postage.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Torbollo Hmesut TBH017





Skmei 1202


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I've been on a holiday, which involved swimming in the sea. b-)
I took two watches with me for this job, the SKMEI 1219 and the SKMEI 1068.
The first one (the 1219) I already introduced here, I think it's a nice watch.

The second watch, the 1068, I never introduced here, because I did not really like it. 
I found the case to big, and the viewing angle is pretty poor. You really need to look directly at the face of the watch, from an angle, the digits are un-readable.
The perfect watch to test out the "water resistant" claim.







It worked perfectly and the big size and the design even made sense somehow while swimming. When reading the watch at a right angle, de big digits are quick to read. I started to like the watch.
I bought it for $5.59, but the original add is not available anymore, here is one for $5.20 from a different seller on eBay.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My sea-swimming watches, S-SHOCK digi-analogues, are also both made by SKMEI and also seem to do pretty much fine at it. I use the 0931 and a similar but smaller SKMEI for sea-swimming.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've seen a couple of pictures from the Skmei factory showing water resistance testing equipment.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> In the spirit of this being the f71, let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear. Some people think that ultraaffordables will only last you a few weeks, so please state, how old your watch is. I have many ultraaffordables, which some of you may have noticed, but I'll kick off with one I wore recently, the Orkina PO homage:
> View attachment 1268641
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a couple of years.


I have similar orange planet ocean homage. But I doesn't get the price as low as $20.

Is that automatic? The dial says it's automatic.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I know I'm a sucker for a nice blue sunburst dial, but the more I wear this watch, the more I'm liking it. 
I think I found the perfect strap for it as well - it's blue suede leather from a Timex IQ.
It even got a 'Ooh that's nice' from my wife, and she rarely comments on my watches.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Very nice indeed -> Thanks for sharing ! I'm not sure anymore if i'll take the grey dial 
Can you provide a link for the blue strap please ? Thank you


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

manchette said:


> Very nice indeed -> Thanks for sharing ! I'm not sure anymore if i'll take the grey dial
> Can you provide a link for the blue strap please ? Thank you


Sorry, I didn't buy the strap, I swapped it from another watch in my collection.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

One F-91W (HK$96 / US$12.3), two W-217H (HK$120 / US$15.4 each) b-)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@Lancman : Thanks, i first looked at at Timex IQ store  I'll try to find a good strap to go with it


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

The new Casio F-91WM with silver head, this one looks much nicer in real.


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

My new Chinese affordable has just arrived 15.09$ shipped...
Strange, it does say Japan Movmnt on the dial, but Quartz Watch which is pretty strange indeed.
It has some lume too. Would have been cool if the dial had been a full lume one! 
I can't stop buying watches...


----------



## Embridioum (Jul 28, 2017)

tzetz said:


> My new Chinese affordable has just arrived 15.09$ shipped...
> Strange, it does say Japan Movmnt on the dial, but Quartz Watch which is pretty strange indeed.
> It has some lume too. Would have been cool if the dial had been a full lume one!
> I can't stop buying watches...
> ...


A quartz is a a movement, but these cheaper brands sometimes write whatever on their creations. A chronometer for $10? Check!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

All of these are below $20. I wear each watch for one day.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Theo Sudarja said:


> I have similar orange planet ocean homage. But I doesn't get the price as low as $20.
> 
> Is that automatic? The dial says it's automatic.


Yes, it is indeed an automatic, and it was less than 20 bucks. I haven't seen any of them on the bay recently, though. Mine still works fine! I did change the band, which was nasty, so the total gets over 20 bucks.

One way in which it is not similar to the PO is that is 40 mm. I believe the PO is bigger than that, but I really cannot wear watches bigger than 40 mm, so that is OK with me.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> Yes, it is indeed an automatic, and it was less than 20 bucks. I haven't seen any of them on the bay recently, though. Mine still works fine! I did change the band, which was nasty, so the total gets over 20 bucks.
> 
> One way in which it is not similar to the PO is that is 40 mm. I believe the PO is bigger than that, but I really cannot wear watches bigger than 40 mm, so that is OK with me.


I got mine for $60. Compared to your sub $20 it makes my purchase overpriced, I've paid too much. Oh lucky you. Lesson learned, gotta hunt for more discount.

Btw. Start a new thread, post a review about your Orkina please. Tell us how's the experience so far. I guess you achieve something worth to share.

Looking forward to your Orkina review.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

These three arrived from gearbest.com after two months. The rose gold colored is dead on arrival. Probably just needs a battery, but I don't own a press. They were $20.88 shipped for the three of them. These don't have the super thick old coke bottle looking crystal that I saw a while back. The silver has a nice sunburst dial. Not bad!















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

Edit: The beauty of these ultra cheap watches is if I break it, I don't care. It's liberating! I popped the back off to see if I could get it back on without a press, and luckily I could with just finger pressure. Haven't had good luck with that before. Ruined my wife's watch a few years ago. Just need to order a battery.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Perfectly sized.
The F-105 is a bit thicker than say F-91, F-84, or any other classic Casio's of the 80-90's. I find it more appealing to look at, plus the EL is a really nice upgrade .


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

So I did a little more digging on the Guanqin trio. I took the battery out one of the working watches and put it in the rose gold colored watch and it worked, so I ordered a 5 pack of batteries from Amazon for $3 something. The movement is definitely not a Miyota, or anything Japanese for that matter. It's a Chinese Sunon brand. I'm pretty sure the domed crystal is not sapphire as advertised either, but it doesn't look bad and, come one, was six bucks.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes. As you've discovered, two of the manufacturer/retailer claims are definitely untrue, which doesn't necessarily mean the watches are bad buys, but I wouldn't want to have paid $20, 30 or 40 for one.

What's your view of the case itself, having seen it from both sides? Do you think there is any chance that it might be steel, as claimed? It is interesting that it is definitely a different case from the one used in the SKMEI and Bei Nuo versions.



justin86 said:


> So I did a little more digging on the Guanqin trio. I took the battery out one of the working watches and put it in the rose gold colored watch and it worked, so I ordered a 5 pack of batteries from Amazon for $3 something. The movement is definitely not a Miyota, or anything Japanese for that matter. It's a Chinese Sunon brand. I'm pretty sure the domed crystal is not sapphire as advertised either, but it doesn't look bad and, come one, was six bucks.
> View attachment 12461313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this Mingrui, £3.42 inc. postage. Don't know anything about the brand but this looks good for the price.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch DS0216


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1202 ~12$


----------



## Malpaso (Jul 31, 2011)

Not sure if this counts, freebie Suunto Observer, $7 battery, $10 NATO strap.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought the silver version of this Casio style for £1.51 inc. postage.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

They are cheap and look OK. However the lights in them only light up the extreme left of the screen, and the one I bought kept less good time than my mechanical watches. Let us know how yours is.



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12467147
> 
> 
> I bought the silver version of this Casio style for £1.51 inc. postage.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, will do. (when it arrives )


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one came in today. All stainless steel, classy dial, Miyota 12hr chrono, sapphire coated crystal, screw down scrown, 100m water resistance, solid link double deployment bracelet. Sniped it on eBay for well under $20 including shipping.


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

matlobi said:


> This one came in today. All stainless steel, classy dial, Miyota 12hr chrono, sapphire coated crystal, screw down scrown, 100m water resistance, solid link double deployment bracelet. Sniped it on eBay for well under $20 including shipping.


Don't suppose you've got the brand/model/ a link to this one by any chance please? Very nice!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> They are cheap and look OK. However the lights in them only light up the extreme left of the screen, and the one I bought kept less good time than my mechanical watches. Let us know how yours is.


dont buy them, they are loosing time horribly, if you wanna casio style watch with nice backlight,try this one *https://tinyurl.com/yc2rt9bl *


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jones9 said:


> Don't suppose you've got the brand/model/ a link to this one by any chance please? Very nice!


Porsamo Bleu "London" in gunmetal toned stainless steel.

It's apparently a fashion brand somewhat popular with soap opera stars. Their website lists typical fashion brand inflated MSRP, but it really is a solid watch with decent specs.

Link: London 143DLOS

Here is another on sale on eBay, for much more than I paid. The auction I won was a no reserve with an opening bid of $0.99.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> They are cheap and look OK. However the lights in them only light up the extreme left of the screen, and the one I bought kept less good time than my mechanical watches. Let us know how yours is.


The left hand backlight is true to form on the Casios. That Ali one with the blue light looks cool.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The light on my Casios has always managed to illuminate the whole display so you can read the time at night. The light on my unbranded Fakio scarcely illuminates the hour. The minutes are almost always wrong anyway, so I suppose it technically doesn't matter much. 



jetcash said:


> The left hand backlight is true to form on the Casios. That Ali one with the blue light looks cool.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I found the 44mm Naviforce 9048 for $9.69 shipped on eBay.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh yes. I picked up one of those a few months ago. It's great, but just SO big!



Redback said:


> I found the 44mm Naviforce 9048 for $9.69 shipped on eBay.
> View attachment 12472967


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

After a few years on and off my watch list I finally ordered one of these, £14.99 inc. postage.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12475287
> 
> 
> After a few years on and off my watch list I finally ordered one of these, £14.99 inc. postage.


The Shark Army! I'm on the fence about getting the green one for $19.98, but pizza always takes first priority.

Will you report back on whether the bezel has action?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, certainly


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, certainly


If the bezel moves and the crown screws down, I am definitely in for one. Heck, even if the crown doesn't, but bezel does I'll probably still do it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For $20 it's very doubtful the watch has a screw-down crown.
But rotating bezel is very possible.

Nicolas


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

$16 each. 1 worked flawlessly, the other, not so much,,


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mougino said:


> For $20 it's very doubtful the watch has a screw-down crown.
> But rotating bezel is very possible.
> 
> Nicolas


You're probably right. I looked at close up pictures, and I am confident that it's a push-pull crown.

I have bought brand new watches for around $20 that did have screw on case backs and screw down crowns, but they are very hard to come by.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

For $9.99 plus free shipping, I snagged a sterile dial B-Uhr watch off eBay. The PU leather strap isn't the best but the steel case has a Japanese quartz movement.









According to seller's description, its a 44 mm size so its not a monster like the original B-Uhr watches were. Faithful to the original design, its a homage to the most influential watch in history.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice. I have got to try and resist the Debert version, more expensive but automatic.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I noticed your use of the past tense there!



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> $16 each. 1 worked flawlessly, the other, not so much,,
> 
> View attachment 12476185


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

About 20 years ago I visited India (Manipur), and got a couple of watches. Don't recall what happened to them, but completely forgot that one of them was HMT until I started reading this thread tonight. Had to Google what HMT stood for...been too long. Wish I still had it, but I imagine eBay would be a good source for another.



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> $16 each. 1 worked flawlessly, the other, not so much,,
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12476185&d=1501739103"]
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Actually the white one worked great, so I swapped movements between the 2 because I like the yellow/green dial better.
The movement in the other has rusty screws and goes "ding-ding-ding" in the upright position and then loses time. Obviously something wrong with the balance wheel. So I have 1 working HMT. I dunno what to do with the other. Look for a movement?


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Got this 11 bucks yesterday. Great watch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This arrived yesterday. I have checked it over 24hrs against my Casio F-91W, it has gained 9 seconds over that time. The backlight is just as useless as the one in the Casio, actually they are sidelights though. Definately worth £1.51 for a working metal bracelet watch and at that price 9 seconds is nothing to care about when when mechanicals can lose or gain minutes over that period.
lQUOTE=Stephen2020;43973247]
View attachment 12467147


I bought the silver version of this Casio style for £1.51 inc. postage.[/QUOTE]

Edit: Not sure about the Casio accuracy so am doing it again with the £1.51 watch against my radio controlled clock.
Edit 2: The Casio is still the same as the radio controlled clock so no need to carry on with that.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have had one or two "ding dings" and plenty of franken HMTs with other problems. I usually just keep them so I can use their crystals/crowns/stems etc etc for the ones that work well enough to wear!



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Actually the white one worked great, so I swapped movements between the 2 because I like the yellow/green dial better.
> The movement in the other has rusty screws and goes "ding-ding-ding" in the upright position and then loses time. Obviously something wrong with the balance wheel. So I have 1 working HMT. I dunno what to do with the other. Look for a movement?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> This arrived yesterday. I have checked it over 24hrs against my Casio F-91W, it has gained 9 seconds over that time. The backlight is just as useless as the one in the Casio, actually they are sidelights though. Definately worth £1.51 for a working metal bracelet watch and at that price 9 seconds is nothing to care about when when mechanicals can lose or gain minutes over that period.
> lQUOTE=Stephen2020;43973247]
> View attachment 12467147
> 
> ...


Edit: Not sure about the Casio accuracy so am doing it again with the £1.51 watch against my radio controlled clock.
Edit 2: The Casio is still the same as the radio controlled clock so no need to carry on with that.[/QUOTE]

Hello,
Can you please say where you found it ? Thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin pilot's quartz chronograph (working sub-dials!) - *$11.51 Three color choices

*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

manchette said:


> Edit: Not sure about the Casio accuracy so am doing it again with the £1.51 watch against my radio controlled clock.
> Edit 2: The Casio is still the same as the radio controlled clock so no need to carry on with that.


Hello,
Can you please say where you found it ? Thanks [/QUOTE]

It was from an ebay seller called 326fruit "Vintage Womens Mens Stainless Steel LCD Digital Sports Stopwatch Wrist Watch FT"


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I couldn't resist ordering one of these, being £3.56.


----------



## arrowhd (May 18, 2017)

Timex Weekender NIB from WUS member for $15 delivered.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Not $20, but Shark Army makes a Monster!









Thought I'd share.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £8.99 inc. postage.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

My £8 Skmei work watch enjoying some impromptu snorkelling, I didn't have time to pop home and change watch. I removed the "S Shock" branding some time ago think it tidies it up.
This thing generally gets abused in am engineering environment and keeps working, and its at least a bit water resistant.


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

$5 antique shop snag:























Holds Time!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

These do look nice, I think. Do you know if they are the same size as the original Casios? I can't find my Casio to compare the dimensions...



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12511841
> 
> 
> I ordered one of these, £8.99 inc. postage.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am guessing as it does the same things the size would be the same. The Skmei listing I boought says 43mm so I hope that's wrong. Another ones says 33mm. I think the Casios may be 34mm?


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

eBay listings are usually accurate. My unbranded Infantry B-Uhr was 44mm. If the watch is too big, then find one that's your preferred size.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

]
View attachment 12444441


Update on this, watch dial looks better in real life, red doesn't show up so much, less visually intrusive. Strap is bad, especially the loops being way too tight, so I bought a new strap, distressed leather, better vintage colour too.
View attachment 12515205
View attachment 12515207
















I ordered an Otex pilot style, £4.73 inc. postage.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a bizarre statement! Ebay listings are notoriously inaccurate and a wide variety of figures are regularly given for the same watch. If you have found an ebay seller who always gives accurate watch size data, please share their ID here!



NormanF said:


> eBay listings are usually accurate. My unbranded Infantry B-Uhr was 44mm. If the watch is too big, then find one that's your preferred size.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1227* Bluetooth "smartwatch" - *$15.69* Four color choices
Pedometer, calories, remote camera, app remind, call remind


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I obtained something very similar to this yesterday. It cost me two bucks plus the battery so let us say 12. The differences are mine has a gold tone expansion bracelet and it has a corporate logo on the face. Sorry for the borrowed picture but I am not at home and do not have my regular tools.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nobody could accuse them of skimping on functionality here 



HoustonReal said:


> *SKMEI 1227* Bluetooth "smartwatch" - *$15.69* Four color choices
> Pedometer, calories, remote camera, app remind, call remind


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not really $20 but close. Buy 3 watches @ ~$26 apiece. Use code psave15now for $15 off = $21 each. If you are an eBay buck member and link through befrugal you can net these down a little bit more. I bought a green, blue and black one.

TEVISE Business Men Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Calendar Military Watch | eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Naviforce 9044 *(Citizen AW1361/Flieger Type B homage)* - $9.99 *Four color choices


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Not really $20 but close. Buy 3 watches @ ~$26 apiece. Use code psave15now for $15 off = $21 each. If you are an eBay buck member and link through befrugal you can net these down a little bit more. I bought a green, blue and black one.
> 
> TEVISE Business Men Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Calendar Military Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


what exactly is a "periative ceronometer"?


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Inspired by the Bauhaus-homage-style watches in this thread, I wanted one too. I bought the "Bei nuo 1746":
> 
> View attachment 12292658
> 
> ...


Today the battery died on this watch. 
My suspicion is a lot of these cheap chinese watches come with a cheap low capacity battery, which will only last the time before it gets sold.
Anyway, after replacing it with a fresh one it's running fine again.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

iuam said:


> what exactly is a "periative ceronometer"?


A lawyer?


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

iuam said:


> what exactly is a "periative ceronometer"?


I was wondering about that.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

carlitoswhey said:


> I was wondering about that. :
> 
> It's what cyclists suffer from if they ride their bikes with the saddle too hard


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

It's Latin for $20 watch.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Technician said:


> carlitoswhey said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering about that. :
> ...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Naviforce 9044 *(Citizen AW1361/Flieger Type B homage)* - $9.99 *Four color choices


A forum favorite! You found a nice price.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

iuam said:


> what exactly is a "periative ceronometer"?


It means that the watch's movement has been certified chronometer in China.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I think they mean " superlative chronometer " which I'm sure it is.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Technician said:


> I think they mean " superlative chronometer "


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

You're more than welcome MOT, anytime I can be of help just give me a shout


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Got this rare beauty white pilot under 10 bucks


----------



## howvwhen (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm new to the forum and recently caught the watch bug. Picked up a Times Weekender Chrono at the local bargain hunt for $12.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Check out the Bumvor on that!
£4.80


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12532629
> 
> 
> Check out the Bumvor on that!
> £4.80


Substantially less than DW would charge for a load of arse.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12532629
> 
> 
> Check out the Bumvor on that!
> £4.80


Nice! I especially like the single XII index and the lack of seconds hand! Is it available on AliXpress?

[edit] yup it is available on AliX, not bad...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I meant to post it on the Ali thread but accidently posted it here, I hadn't ordered one.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~15$





~17$





~11$


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Many thanks for your reviews


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin Pilot Chronograph - *$13.99*
Stainless Steel Case, working sub-dials, choice of three colors


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! I've discovered another "20 dollars or less" gem through this wonderful thread. My THANKS to the thread, its contributors, and to Gedmis for his thoughtful, informative videos. Thanks to this thread, I've discovered a whole new dimension to watch collection I certainly enjoy. The unboxing and subsequent pics are of this NAVIFORCE "for dreams" quartz with matching "leather" strap. It measures a good 43mm x 11mm and has a good looking orange bezel and very readable dial/face. I'll be wearing it tomorrow for a while. Ironically, I've gotten more compliments while wearing some of these "cheapies" than I've gotten when wearing my Rolex, TAG, or Omega. Go figure!! AND NOW, unboxing and pics (pic heavy). Thanks again, gang! dave:

















SOME WRISTIES:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

@dave47 - thanks for sharing! Those Naviforce do give plenty bang for the buck.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I picked up this Timex look-alike on eBay for $10
















It has a 43mm plated alloy case, stainless steel push-on back, Sunon PE90 chronograph movement, suede finish leather strap and mineral glass.
Fit and finish are pretty good, though neither of the chrono sub-dails were correctly set at zero. Luckily they can be adjusted using the pushers with the crown pulled out.
Bizarrely, the dial is (poorly) lumed but the hands are not. How stupid is that! o|









The strap is actually not bad and will be staying put for the time being.









Overall I'm impressed. If the movement proves to be reliable, a fully functioning chronograph for $10 is pretty darn good.....provided you can overlook the stupid omission of lume on the hands. :roll:
Delivery was within 15 days with tracking. All the eBay auction listings seem to have dried up for the moment, but I'm sure they will be back. Current BIN price is $13 and it can be found on Ali-express for the same amount.

Amuda Watch.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

$17 best offer.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New Jaragar racing chronograph on AliXpress in a choice of 4 different colors. $19.72 free shipping.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~11$





~17$


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Heads up - cheapest watch ever? 
You can pick up this snazzy Geneva watch from Gearbest for the princely sum of 57p (76c)









Use code *70%OFF$1 *at checkout to get this price. Only seems to work for the black strap / white face version but you can buy 2 at the offer price.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_688912.html?wid=21&utm_source=tt_de


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

nice find


----------



## jibbons (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. It ended up costing EUR 1.30 with shipping to Finland. Lets see if it ever makes its way here.


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

---


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's my latest 20$ pickup! Sinobi Seamaster, actually costs 12€ on AE sale with coupon from official Sinobi store. Absolute bang for buck for this amount of money, crazy, also purchased the coke version.

View attachment 12553513


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi, Can you please unfold : i saw the watch at 37.18€ . How much coupons did you use ? I 1st could not add the watch to the basket, and added coupon. Now that i can add the watch i have some seller coupons of 3€ or less (e.g : 3€ for 30€) , which makes the watch around 34€. Thanks


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! I just recently received two additional "20 Dollars of Less" watches from The Bay, both being BEI NUO quartz watches, each for the startling price of $5.99 each. I was fascinated by their appearances, especially the one with the Roman numerals. (I'm a sucker for those.) Both measure 39mm w/o the crown; 41mm with the crown, and a slim 10mm thick. The straps are, uh, ah, just WONDERFUL and should last several wearings. I know these are not "for ever" watches, but given the infrequency I wear a lot of my collection, they should last a long time. Again, KUDOS to this thread and all the great members who have shown their wares and have shown excellent video analyses of a lot of the watches. Your efforts to NOT go unappreciated. Now, on with the show, starting with the Roman numeral BEI NUO. dave:











GOLD Toned BEI NUO:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Once again, G., your videos are priceless and a valuable aid to those of us pondering the purchase of the watches you profile. Thanks again!

dave


----------



## Joga Bonito (Sep 13, 2017)

Sagehomme said:


> Here's my latest 20$ pickup! Sinobi Seamaster, actually costs 12€ on AE sale with coupon from official Sinobi store. Absolute bang for buck for this amount of money, crazy, also purchased the coke version.
> 
> View attachment 12553513


Wow this would be a great addition to my collection! Exactly the looks im looking for. I wonder how do you find the quality after a couple days of wearing


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! I just recently received two additional "20 Dollars of Less" watches from The Bay, both being BEI NUO quartz watches, each for the startling price of $5.99 each. I was fascinated by their appearances, especially the one with the Roman numerals. (I'm a sucker for those.) Both measure 39mm w/o the crown; 41mm with the crown, and a slim 10mm thick. The straps are, uh, ah, just WONDERFUL and should last several wearings. I know these are not "for ever" watches, but given the infrequency I wear a lot of my collection, they should last a long time. Again, KUDOS to this thread and all the great members who have shown their wares and have shown excellent video analyses of a lot of the watches. Your efforts to NOT go unappreciated. Now, on with the show, starting with the Roman numeral BEI NUO. dave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share the seller of that roman numeral BEI NUO?

Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Nicholas! I'd be happy to do so. The seller on .........S.COM, not on eBay, as I mistakedly said, is TIME FLIES STORE. Although now, he's asking $9.95 or so for the watch. Here's the link: https://www..........s.com/item/Ele...32272508052.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.lyrMd0

I hope this helps, my friend.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Nicholas! I'd be happy to do so. The seller on .........S.COM, not on eBay, as I mistakedly said, is TIME FLIES STORE. Although now, he's asking $9.95 or so for the watch. Here's the link: https://www..........s.com/item/Ele...32272508052.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.lyrMd0
> 
> I hope this helps, my friend.
> 
> dave


Hhmmmm! I tried clicking on the link after I posted, and it won't take me to TIME FLIES STORE link. 
I'll try it again, here:

https://www..........s.com/item/Ele...32272508052.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.lyrMd0

https://www..........s.com/item/Ele...32272508052.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.lyrMd0


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Try looking for TIMEFILES in Ali


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Joga Bonito said:


> Wow this would be a great addition to my collection! Exactly the looks im looking for. I wonder how do you find the quality after a couple days of wearing


I forget the reference number on this one, but do a search of WUS on Google, for Sinobi. I think there are a couple threads and certainly a lot of posts about this.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I was told by my daughter that I didn't have a green watch, and I should get one.. So I began searching and found out it's quite difficult to find watches with a green face. This is a somewhat uncommon face color.
But, I found one! Meet the SHIWEIBAO A2088:









The face is green with sunburst effect, the case is (shiny) black, and the bezel rotates.
But the scale on the bezel is a bit weird, zero to 24... it's not a 24H watch.
The date has a magnifier lens on it.
I think the crown stick out a little bit too far, it's in the "pushed in" position in the picture, but it almost looks like it's pulled out.
It works fine, btw.

It was $14.06 from Gearbest, came delivered in a nice gift-box, and it came in this horrible color combination of Green and Red:









The red-green combo has some kind of casino vibe... but I don't like it. I quickly changed it for a black strap (as seen in the first picture) which looks way better IMHO.
Of course it's a submariner hommage, and it looks a bit like my SKMEI 9133, but that one didn't have a rotating bezel.

The lume is very nice, all the dots light up and the hands too:









It fades pretty fast, but it lasts a little longer then my other chinese watches.
It has a Sunon SL28 movement, and it says "Water resistant" on the cover. The cover does have a rubber seal.









The ticking is very soft, I can have it on my bed-side table at night without a problem.
It was very hard to get the cover back on again, I had to use a bar clamp to get it back on.

The dial diameter is 41 mm without the crown.

All in all I really like it! b-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bughead said:


> I was told by my daughter that I didn't have a green watch, and I should get one.. So I began searching and found out it's quite difficult to find watches with a green face. This is a somewhat uncommon face color.
> But, I found one!


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44117843


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

mougino said:


> BEST GREEN DIAL ! - Page 2


Nice thread, some great green watches there! 
Sadly, I think none of those are 20 dollars or less.


----------



## fidel36 (Jun 1, 2017)

Arrived yesterday


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Bughead said:


> Nice thread, some great green watches there!
> Sadly, I think none of those are 20 dollars or less.


And a very dangerous one. 

None of the watches are under $20 but I won an auction (after drooling over all the beautiful greenies) for the Timex Waterbury model pictured in that thread.$43, I think, so not too far off. Should be on it's way from the US as we speak!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*COMTEX S6211G* Genuine Leather Band Male Quartz Chronograph - *$20.39 (78% OFF) Only 8 left *39 cents over - Sorry!
All stainless steel 42mm case, leather band


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~14$


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Placed an order for this watch today on ebay. Comes in black or brown watchband. I choose the brown.









(seller's photo)

Dive style
Green watch face
Sterile - no date window
Faux Leather band, black or brown
Not waterproof
Case size 35.5mm

Buy it now price of $2.20 USD
Ebay search terms: Stylish Gent's Watch Leather Stainless Steel Army Watch Analog Quartz Wristwatch


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

w2338h said:


> Placed an order for this watch today on ebay. Comes in black or brown watchband. I choose the brown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

Today I received this good-looking NAVIFORCE strap watch in the mail; acquired from a seller on The 'Bay for under $20. I've attached a link to the sales post for you to peruse here: NAVIFORCE Luxury Analog Quartz Watch PU Watchband Man Wristwatch US Stock D0A7 | eBay

It's a fairly large watch (51mm x 14mm) but weighs in at 80 grams. The leather strap actually seems to be genuine leather (like); the case seems to be finished very well. This is probably my last "cheapie" for a while (as I now have collected about eight (8) of these things) but have had fun discovering this whole new vein of inexpensive daily beaters. Again, I am indebted to WUS, this specific post, and all the wonderful mates who have contributed their time, effort, and reviews in leading me to this "rich" load. (PIC HEAVY). Enjoy! dave:























SOME WRISTIES:


----------



## Dinofluo (Sep 15, 2017)

One cheap for me, one for the girlfriend. Both around 8$ on dealextreme.com .


























Girlfriend really love the design of Daybird.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ochstin GQ6100 - *AP Royal Oak homage* - $19.99 *at OCHSTIN Official Store on Ali Express*
*quartz, 43mm stainless steel, hardlex, 3ATM WR*









*


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ochstin GQ6100 - *AP Royal Oak homage* - $19.99 *at OCHSTIN Official Store on Ali Express*
> *quartz, 43mm stainless steel, hardlex, 3ATM WR*
> 
> 
> ...


Really remarkable to see those, considering SWI lost a big lawsuit to AP in 2014 for selling a watch that kinda-sorta looks like the RO. I guess if you sell direct from China it makes it hard to sue.

Swiss Legend Trimix Diver:
https://d3gqasl9vmjfd8.cloudfront.net/cda1e6cf-32f6-4bfc-8dbe-e78206fcc8cf.jpg

AP RO:
https://wbcdn.worldsbest.com/uploads/59/11517/1437591139.jpg


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Really remarkable to see those, considering SWI lost a big lawsuit to AP in 2014 for selling a watch that kinda-sorta looks like the RO. I guess if you sell direct from China it makes it hard to sue.
> 
> Swiss Legend Trimix Diver:
> https://d3gqasl9vmjfd8.cloudfront.net/cda1e6cf-32f6-4bfc-8dbe-e78206fcc8cf.jpg
> ...


*Didun* and *Binkada* are more expensive, but more exact knockoffs.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Heads up - cheapest watch ever?
> You can pick up this snazzy Geneva watch from Gearbest for the princely sum of 57p (76c)
> 
> View attachment 12551671
> ...


Code didn't work for me, but perhaps it expired


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

12$


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

SBUBandit said:


> Code didn't work for me, but perhaps it expired











Got mine today. Plastic casing. Dial and subdials looks handdrawn by a 6 year old. Worth its 76ct but now more. Threw it away. Ordered it out of curiousity.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Did you really throw it away ?!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah. I hoped it wouldn't look cheap so I could wear it until it broke. But now it would be no use. I can take it out of the trash and use a hammer on it to look inside? There is no other way to open it.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Concerning the SHARK ARMY watch with the RED INNER BEZEL:
I said I would comment on it when it arrived. I hadn't forgotten, it just never arrived. I did get a refund though.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Concerning the SHARK ARMY watch with the RED INNER BEZEL:
> I said I would comment on it when it arrived. I hadn't forgotten, it just never arrived. I did get a refund though.


Hmm bummer  
Will you buy another watch then? (or maybe already done?)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know if I will, no plans to yet, i'll probably crack eventually though!


----------



## xpyk (Jun 15, 2017)

If you use the russian version of gearbest you can get very attractive price - 20.19 USD
I can't post the links, so here is the procedure: select russian version of Gearbest and search for Tevise T801.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin Pilot Chronograph series - Now *$12.99
*42mm stainless steel case, leather band, choice of three colorways


----------



## Sagehomme (Mar 15, 2015)

manchette said:


> Hi, Can you please unfold : i saw the watch at 37.18€ . How much coupons did you use ? I 1st could not add the watch to the basket, and added coupon. Now that i can add the watch i have some seller coupons of 3€ or less (e.g : 3€ for 30€) , which makes the watch around 34€. Thanks


During the "Sale" weeks, the watches were around 22-23 dollars after the discount due the sale, and then another 2 dollar off over 20 coupon made the total price 20


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Smart band for ladies Skmei B16


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

m3ga said:


> Got mine today. Plastic casing. Dial and subdials looks handdrawn by a 6 year old. Worth its 76ct but now more. Threw it away. Ordered it out of curiousity.
> 
> Yeah. I hoped it wouldn't look cheap so I could wear it until it broke. But now it would be no use. I can take it out of the trash and use a hammer on it to look inside? There is no other way to open it.


Strange, mine has a plated alloy case with a standard push-on back. Inside is the usual Sunon movement.









Note the quality machining on the lugs. :roll:

Strap is nasty, as expected and there's not much contrast between the hands and face, making it difficult to read in certain lights.
Naturally I couldn't resist a bit of modding, so I fitted some black hands I had, added some lume and changed the strap. Now it's a lot more usable and has a bit of a Timex Weekender look to it (from a distance).
























I will probably use it mostly at night so I don't have to look at those fake sub-dials, but I'm happy enough considering how ridiculously cheap it was.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

After being impressed with my cheap SKMEI watches on holiday, and after looking at an expensive Casio Mudmaster watch in a shop, I really wanted an out-doorsy kind of watch like that too. But, of course, it has to be cheap from eBay. I am not going to spend 600 dollars on a watch I will only wear on weekends and holidays.
I found the SKMEI 1155B a pretty good looking watch. Calling it a Mudmaster homage might be a stretch, the case and straps looks like a one to one copy, but the face is very different. And of course, it lacks all the fancy functions (barometer, compass...) of the Casio.
After some searching I ordered one, and when it arrived (after 3 months....), this is what it looked like:







1155

Looks good, but there is a problem, it's not the SKMEI 1155*B*, but the SKMEI 1155 (without the B). The SKMEI 1155B is a newer model, a redesign maybe, of the 1155. I specifically went looking for the 1155B, and the pictures in the eBay add showed the "B", but I got the older version.
But, because it took so long to arrive, I've had given up hope of it arriving, and I already ordered another one, and it coincidentally arrived on the same day as the other one:







1155B

Spot the differences! 

The case is exactly the same, they are both a massive 56 mm wide, it's only the dial that's different. The 1155 has three small digital screens, the 1155B has 4.
The Functionality is basically the same, the only differences are that the 1155 doesn't show the month, only the day (the month can be set when setting the time though).
And the sequence is different, on the 1155 it is: Time - Alarm - Stopwatch - Set Time. On the 1155B it's: Time - Stopwatch - Alarm - Set Time.
The 1155 has a useless (ugly IMHO) blinking ring around the day, but it's digital numbers/letters are a slightly thicker, which makes them a little bit better to read.
Both have the button under the 6 o'clock position on the casing, it's the light button, and on both the left top button is also a light button.
On both only the hands are lumed.
I think the 1155B is a bit better looking then the 1155. The dial design is a bit more subtle, less "busy".

I will not post a link to the add from which I got the 1155 (which should have been an 1155B, and it should have arrived 2 months earlier), but I got the 1155B from ebay here for $9.69.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's interesting (bloody annoying ) how often they seem to use new photos, names and specs to sell old versions of the same watch, and vice versa. I've had it both ways and can't quite understand the lack of precision about just what they are offering!



Bughead said:


> After being impressed with my cheap SKMEI watches on holiday, and after looking at an expensive Casio Mudmaster watch in a shop, I really wanted an out-doorsy kind of watch like that too. But, of course, it has to be cheap from eBay. I am not going to spend 600 dollars on a watch I will only wear on weekends and holidays.
> I found the SKMEI 1155B a pretty good looking watch. Calling it a Mudmaster homage might be a stretch, the case and straps looks like a one to one copy, but the face is very different. And of course, it lacks all the fancy functions (barometer, compass...) of the Casio.
> After some searching I ordered one, and when it arrived (after 3 months....), this is what it looked like:
> 
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I hate one of these things is not like the other


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Which one do you hate James, the other one ?


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

James Haury said:


> I hate one of these things is not like the other


Being a European, I had to google this reference.
That was educational... :-d


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Well I like them both but if pushed I'd go for the second one first and the first one second...no, hang on......Err


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

bing.com/videos

















Sesame Street - One of these things - Circles1:36YouTube · 342,000+ views
Save



bing.com/videos
Sesame Street - One of these things - Circles

Sesame Street - One of these things - Circles1:36YouTube · 342,000+ views
Save
Lyrics
One of these sounds is not like the others,
One of these sounds doesn't belong,
Can you tell which sound is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?
Did you guess which sound was not like the others?
Did you guess which sound doesn't belong?
If you guessed this sound is not like the others,
Then you're absolutely right!
Because three of them were coconuts
And the other one was Ernie's Rubber duckie


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Now I'm really confused


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest have a 44% reduction on the Naviforce 9024 for the next 2-3 days, down to about $14: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_268420.html?wid=21&lkid=11694019

I have one of these and it's a well-made, solid dual movement watch that comes on a decent bracelet.


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

Picked this up for $10 today! From what I've researched so far, It seems to be built in Taiwan from 1977. Part of the Timex Merlin range


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Because of the Miler A8274 I wanted another watch with yellow hands, or more yellow in it..

I found one, which didn't appear to be branded, and ordered it for $4.34 on ebay. The add said it had a 40 mm dial diameter and a 20 mm band width.
After a couple of months -|) it arrived, and it looked like this:









It turned out to be the SBAO S-555. Not only it now has a (very ugly IMHO) SBAO brandname on it, it has a 44 mm dial diameter, and the band is 24 mm.
Not at all as advertised... 
The watch also feels very light and cheap, I don't recommend this watch.
I do like the design, but it should have been smaller, and why does SBAO use such an ugly font for it's name?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~14$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> ~14$


Thanks!!! I've been eyeing this watch for a while. I'm gonna watch your review now to see what it's worth!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment 12619911


New record low, 71p including postage. Looks like it's got all the regular time and calendar stuff as well as the stopwatch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah!

I have one of these in the post. Fortunately it didn't cost anything like $14, though.

Let's see what you thought of it...



Gedmis said:


> ~14$


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everybody, today I receive this 2 Slazenger retro watches. Very nice looking watches with stainless steel case, mineral glass and Japan movements, the rose gold with Miyota Gl15 and the multifunction with Seiko Vd75, they cost me from 15 U. S. dollars each and in to the box have for free and other one Nato band. I think a very nice Daniel Wellington alternative. Here and some photos.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

The first one is very nice indeed!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That reminds me, i've got this on the way, £2.14 before postage.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12623261
> 
> That reminds me, i've got this on the way, £2.14 before postage.


I remember Slazenger! They made cheap Alternatives when Puma sneakers were popular in the 80s.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, I used to have a Slazenger jumper back in the 80s.

Watch arrived since my last posting. Still had the peel away plastic, fitted a new AG4 battery which I had anyway. Hands are lumed, nothing else on the dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1155* - Special Coupon Deal - *$5.99 Get Coupon HERE Normally $11.99

*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Very satisfied with this JDM!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
Nice, is this for spare parts or something ? What difference does it make if it comes from Japan ? 
Could you please say where you got it from ? _Thank you _


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Please let us know who you are addressing.



manchette said:


> Hello
> Nice, is this for spare parts or something ? What difference does it make if it comes from Japan ?
> Could you please say where you got it from ? _Thank you _


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

manchette said:


> Hello
> Nice, is this for spare parts or something ? What difference does it make if it comes from Japan ?
> Could you please say where you got it from ? _Thank you _


If you are talking about my watch it's a Casio F84W, it's the model that came before the F91W and it's still sold in Japan (but of course not made in Japan).

It has the old square case of the Casio Fs from the 80s (they made a few, I remember the BMX F-78 for instance), it's slightly smaller than the F91W, IMO prettier, the strap is thinner but better quality than the F91W (IMO), the module is the same.

I paid $13 for it but you can find it on Amazon for slightly more:

https://www.amazon.com/Standard-Digital-F-84W-1-Japan-Imports/dp/B000VODU5M









This is on the wrist.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

THAT actually looks quite "snazzy," which is an old guy's term, heh!

dave



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12623261
> 
> That reminds me, i've got this on the way, £2.14 before postage.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> If you are talking about my watch it's a Casio F84W, it's the model that came before the F91W and it's still sold in Japan (but of course not made in Japan).
> 
> It has the old square case of the Casio Fs from the 80s (they made a few, I remember the BMX F-78 for instance), it's slightly smaller than the F91W, IMO prettier, the strap is thinner but better quality than the F91W (IMO), the module is the same.
> 
> ...


Looks good! 
But isn't it actually slightly bigger than the F91W?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

-ix- said:


> Looks good!
> But isn't it actually slightly bigger than the F91W?


No, slightly smaller and thinner thant he F91 due to the more square case:










And the strap tapers to 12 mm...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thank you Cuthbert


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Binger quartz chronograph - *$7.99 *various colors
40.6mm stainless case, japanese movement, leather or bracelet versions


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sewor automechanical watch ~19$


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Sewor automechanical watch ~19$


When you test the accuracy, did you just left the watch on a table or wear it all day ?
Cause from my experience with a cheap Winner watch was, +120 sec when left on table, +30 sec/day when in use.
Also, isn't it possible to adjust this Sewor to have better accuracy ?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Sewor automechanical watch ~19$


I have had my eyes on this watch but not pulled the trigger... That name! Just cannot do it.


----------



## Vodvarka (Nov 4, 2017)

Can someone reccomend me a good watch for 20 dollars or less? I accept anything


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Vodvarka said:


> Can someone reccomend me a good watch for 20 dollars or less? I accept anything


Take a little journey into AliX on 11.11 and I'm sure you'll find yourself a winner for $20.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Take a little journey into AliX on 11.11 and I'm sure you'll find yourself a winner for $20.


a winner or a sewor or a gonewa 

Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> a winner or a sewor or a gonewa
> 
> Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


Or SKMEI, or Megir, or Curren, or NaviForce, or shark, or Lige.......LOL


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

Searching skeleton less than 20$ on my desk. Thinking about pocket. Are, what in ali, OK or under 20 are totally waste of money?


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Hoonnu said:


> I have had my eyes on this watch but not pulled the trigger... That name! Just cannot do it.


Well, it could be worse...

Literally, if you move the "S" and the "E." :-d


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ivarle42 said:


> Searching skeleton less than 20$ on my desk. Thinking about pocket. Are, what in ali, OK or under 20 are totally waste of money?


Gearbest has Tevise mechanical divers for $19.99. Lotta watch for the money IMHO. I have the black, blue and green versions.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?

Same website has the newly released Naviforce 9105 for $19.99 as well.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_1029843.html?wid=21

Tevise chronograph on eBay for $18.01.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tevise-Aut...hash=item43fa12d419:m:m_OPIyywU5yT6u7zeUnzMXw


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Cvp33 said:


> Gearbest has Tevise mechanical divers for $19.99. Lotta watch for the money IMHO. I have the black, blue and green versions.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?


That green Tevise T801 looks very interesting! Some questions. Is it all stainless? Does it hack? What movement do these watches have? TIA.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Stainless - Yes
Hack - No
Movement - Guessing A21J

Glassback is a nice feature, solid links on the bracelet and semi-sunburst dial make this one of my favorite bargains.



Tsarli said:


> That green Tevise T801 looks very interesting! Some questions. Is it all stainless? Does it hack? What movement do these watches have? TIA.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Vodvarka said:


> Can someone reccomend me a good watch for 20 dollars or less? I accept anything


What have you found so far, on this thread or elsewhere, that you like?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Take a little journey into AliX on 11.11 and I'm sure you'll find yourself a winner for $20.


I've noticed on things I'm watching is they recently raised prices in the last week or two and are dropping them for 11.11 to their original price.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Watchguy74 : ;=) So after 11.11 are prices supposed to rise again ?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

11.11 has been hit/miss for the 3 years it's been on my radar. Pagani and Parnis use to invest in much lower pricing, similar to our Black Friday. Not so much any more.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> I've noticed on things I'm watching is they recently raised prices in the last week or two and are dropping them for 11.11 to their original price.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Absolutely.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Gearbest has Tevise mechanical divers for $19.99. Lotta watch for the money IMHO. I have the black, blue and green versions.


Thanks, i have ordered the Tevise with white Dial...


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Gearbest has Tevise mechanical divers for $19.99. Lotta watch for the money IMHO. I have the black, blue and green versions.
> 
> Same website has the newly released Naviforce 9105 for $19.99 as well.
> 
> Tevise chronograph on eBay for $18.01.


Thank you.
But they not skeleton.


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

ivarle42 said:


> Thank you.
> But they not skeleton.


Sorry, Tevise T801 are from back.
Anyway, looking for "more" skeleton


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

manchette said:


> Watchguy74 : ;=) So after 11.11 are prices supposed to rise again ?


Not sure just noticed on things I'm watching prices have risen and 11.11 is normal price.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

My blue and green Tevise "Perlative Ceronometers" have arrived today. They look very good for the money spent. But that's about all.
The blue one came on a metal bracelet and the green one on a green zulu strap.
At first glance, both have a significant play at the bezel, I don't know if there is something that could be done. Every time I touch the bezel, I hear a metallic noise, like the bezel is raised a little, which is disturbing.
Next, the metal bracelet, has an extremely uncomfortable clasp, when I tried to close it on my wrist, one pin popped out and the watch almost fell down. So I changed it on a navy blue silicone strap I had laying around. 
The lume is evidently uneven, the 6, 9 and 12 markers are ok, but the rest (including the hands) are extremely poor. The lume photo is somehow enhanced by the phone, but believe me, you can't see the hands in total darkness.
A little disappointing, I expected a little more, but cheap Chinese is still cheap Chinese.

Probably the watches will be lab rats for modding practice or something.

Overall, pro: good looking, cons: all of the above.
Some photos below


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My top 5 Skmei watches


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Tevise
Episode 2.
The blue Tevise stopped after a few hours at my wrist. I looked at the back of the watch (it has a display case back) and the rotor does not...rotate properly. You have to shake it vigorously to see it rotate. It even stays put if it's on the superior part of the watch.
On the contary, the green watch rotor performs more than 10 rotations per shake, it's like a helicopter propeller. You almost can't see it.
Well, I guess that's the end of Chinese automatics for me. I'm siding with quartz ones. It is much cheaper to change a battery.

My advice: don't bother buy auto from AliXpress (I mean mushroom brands). They look gorgeous, but last a few hours.
I noticed too that the prices on Aliex items are rising each day, probably to reach the same value they had a week ago, on 11.11, the big "discounts" day.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Tevise
> Episode 2.
> The blue Tevise stopped after a few hours at my wrist. I looked at the back of the watch (it has a display case back) and the rotor does not...rotate properly. You have to shake it vigorously to see it rotate. It even stays put if it's on the superior part of the watch.
> On the contary, the green watch rotor performs more than 10 rotations per shake, it's like a helicopter propeller. You almost can't see it.
> ...


i those cheap automatics the auto wind is simply not working, you have to wind them manually, there are autos that works perfectly but they are little bit more expensive, like 40$+


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Tevise
> Episode 2.
> The blue Tevise stopped after a few hours at my wrist. I looked at the back of the watch (it has a display case back) and the rotor does not...rotate properly. You have to shake it vigorously to see it rotate. It even stays put if it's on the superior part of the watch.
> On the contary, the green watch rotor performs more than 10 rotations per shake, it's like a helicopter propeller. You almost can't see it.
> ...


Lol at helicopter propeller 

Sorry for your bad experience, I've had some AliX automatics and all lived more than a few hours. But as GraX says they were a little more pricey (if I can say so) in the $30-$40 range.

Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Tevise 
Episode 3
The Blue one has become a lab rat (dissasembled, and waiting for a quartz movement)
The green one who was sitting on the winder (set to rotate both ways) for...let's say a day, lost ONE HOUR.
As for the auto movement, it seems to be a genuine automatic. 
If the rotor is moved, the inside gears are moving, so I guess it charges the main spring.
It seems both watches are faulty. Tough luck.
Don't understand me wrong, I have Skmei, Naviforce, Curren, all quartz, and all are working fine.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Funmax about 20$









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Tevise
> Episode 3
> The Blue one has become a lab rat (dissasembled, and waiting for a quartz movement)
> The green one who was sitting on the winder (set to rotate both ways) for...let's say a day, lost ONE HOUR.
> ...


I own the black version and it keeps time decent enough for what it is. Losing 1-5 minutes a day is acceptablei guess. FWIW it is a pretty nice watch paired with a nice rubber strap
View attachment 12636823


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

jedaxel said:


> I own the black version and it keeps time decent enough for what it is. Losing 1-5 minutes a day is acceptablei guess. FWIW it is a pretty nice watch paired with a nice rubber strap
> View attachment 12636823


I don't know what kind of movement these guys have. But could a fix be as easy as regulating the movement?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

My Teviseseseseses have held up great so far.

1) Bezel play? - $19.99 watch, seriously?
2) Bracelet hurts my sensitive wrist? - Resize bracelet
3) Rotor doesn't wind? See answer #1, but seriously have seen this on any of mine. 

Wore my green diver today and it kept, literally perfect time. But for others that are put off by "bezel play" in a $19.99 watch.....suggest you steer clear of AliX altogether.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

karlenko123 said:


> Funmax about 20$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share the link, please? I can't find this one with applied markers; found only with printed numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Vodvarka said:


> Can someone recommend me a good watch for 20 dollars or less? I accept anything


There are tons of options. Just make sure the case is stainless steel, and the sub-dials (if any) are functional. I would stick with quartz, since most $20 and under automatics aren't that reliable or accurate. Try to get a Japanese or Swiss quartz movement.

Croton - *$15.95 * _______________________ Caravelle (by Bulova) - *$17.49_______________*Ochstin - *$18.99*



[URL="http://amzn.to/2yhdBJn"]


----------



## Vodvarka (Nov 4, 2017)

*Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

It can be whatever it is, just good for its price range. Any recommendations? I'm also a fond of fast shipping.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

Amazon, Timex or Casio.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*



Vodvarka said:


> It can be whatever it is, just good for its price range. Any recommendations? I'm also a fond of fast shipping.


See: Casio.
See: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=936070

See also: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DO8QFgjlAjAA&usg=AOvVaw0s9unLImvLf2RZDPNcxyZ9


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I don't know what kind of movement these guys have. But could a fix be as easy as regulating the movement?


Yup trying that. Just downloaded the watchtool app and oh boy its bad haha


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

Timex or Casio.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

try Patek


----------



## dave12b (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

Here is mine:









You can read about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ultra-affordable-dress-watch-casio-mtp-v005l-7a-4524233.html


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

Search mb&f.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

I personally think that Naviforce watches are good in the under $20 price range, so long as you like big watches:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/nav...der-$20-digi-analog-brief-review-4243050.html











Vodvarka said:


> It can be whatever it is, just good for its price range. Any recommendations? I'm also a fond of fast shipping.


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

So....

#1. This is an Indian re-dial/probably frankenwatch, which I knew fully when I bought it
#2. It cost all of $17 _shipped_ to the US
#3. It has a tiny, barely operable crown
#4. It's running suuuper slow, like -18 min/day 
#5. It's waaaaay too small for me

It actually arrived on a cheap, black leather 2-piece band that I immediately threw away. The Bond NATO came on a different watch which I ended up giving to my wife on a different strap, so I'll consider this one a freebie. It somehow makes the darn thing look cool. And, for some reason I just love looking at it. There's something about the easy-on-the eyes white, sunburst dial and the repeated white circles like it on the hands. The little touches of red on the sig and 24h-time numerals, and it's only my second day-date. Finally, the lumed circles on the ends of each hand are done well and are pretty bright. That said, I'm still _not_ going to be wearing it, but I'll probably end up giving it to one of my sons!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

That minute hand looks pretty unusual and I quite like it!



Cinemafia said:


> So....
> 
> #1. This is an Indian re-dial/probably frankenwatch, which I knew fully when I bought it
> #2. It cost all of $17 _shipped_ to the US
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*



Cinemafia said:


> So....
> 
> #1. This is an Indian re-dial/probably frankenwatch, which I knew fully when I bought it
> #2. It cost all of $17 _shipped_ to the US
> ...


Cool! I bet you could find a new movement to drop in cheap. Maybe could be a project for you and a son?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*

The trouble is that he also needs a new case and dial 



hanshananigan said:


> Cool! I bet you could find a new movement to drop in cheap. Maybe could be a project for you and a son?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Took a couple of pics for my friend's new Casio.


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*



hanshananigan said:


> Cool! I bet you could find a new movement to drop in cheap. Maybe could be a project for you and a son?


That's not a bad idea! I have wanted to get into working on watches myself.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Buying a (max. 20£) watch*



Cinemafia said:


> So....
> 
> #1. This is an Indian re-dial/probably frankenwatch, which I knew fully when I bought it
> #2. It cost all of $17 _shipped_ to the US
> ...


Be interested to know what the movement is, often it's a Hyderabad Allwyn, which were licensed copies of Seiko movements much like HMT with Citizen.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My top 5 quartz watches under 20$


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Found this Nary on Amazon for $9.99

I don't usually go for "diamond" dials, but this one has been on my radar for some time, or at least the Rado Jubile has, which it is an homage of. It is also similar to a watch put out by DOM, which is also a homage of the Rado.

As far as $10 Chinese watches go, it's not too bad. Brightly polished, light, and the seconds hits the markers. The bracelet is a little rattly off the wrist, but silent on it. Pretty comfortable too. The watch also came with a bracelet sizing tool, which was nice.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073XLPHB2


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Got this Beinuo (quartz) on AliXpress for 5.14€ ($6), pre-11.11 deals. Honestly compared to the other dozen of AliX watches I own, this one is great quality: setting time and date is smooth, leather strap is flexible and comfortable. And on top of that I'm a real fan of the look! I took it for the guilloche dial, thinking the blue hands would be a turnoff, but in the end I really dig the whole watch!

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, i'm expecting mine (same one), 1st one got lost.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Well this Seiko (7019-8010) came into my possession for the princely sum of $8.83 with a wrecked crystal, partially complete bracelet and scuffed case. Installing a new crystal transformed it.

With a new strap it is almost certainly disqualified. 

Still, one can DIY to marked improvement without a lot of effort or money. Most recently, I lightly polished the case which had so many fine scratches it almost looked matte.

I didn't try to remove the worst dings but was able to restore shine with careful Dremel and muslin wheels using red, white, then green rouge followed by WIS-recommended Sunshine polishing cloth. It isn't perfect but it is much, much better. And it took maybe a half hour, all told.










Edit: I forgot to mention that after regulation it has been running within +6spd on average over several weeks of testing.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

Got from ali for 10$









Selled like "Vintage Leather Watches Unisex Japanese Movement Sandblast Case"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This thread is going to be hopping when my, and others', 11.11 sale stuff from Ali-Ex shows up!


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ivarle42 said:


> Got from ali for 10$
> 
> View attachment 12655755
> 
> ...


A cool watch. I love those hands. Sadly, seems to be no longer available. Damn!!!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I really like that old Seiko, and it's looking great! Got a shot of it as it was when you bought it? What was the original crystal made of?



azkid said:


> Well this Seiko (7019-8010) came into my possession for the princely sum of $8.83 with a wrecked crystal, partially complete bracelet and scuffed case. Installing a new crystal transformed it.
> 
> With a new strap it is almost certainly disqualified.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> A cool watch. I love those hands. Sadly, seems to be no longer available. Damn!!!


Seller store are right now empty. Of course there are allways hope Store location www.alie_press.com/store/211929


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ivarle42 said:


> Seller store are right now empty. Of course there are allways hope Store location www.alie_press.com/store/211929


I already found the store, thank you. But, whats puzzling, the store is *completely* empty. I never see that before. Ever.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> I really like that old Seiko, and it's looking great! Got a shot of it as it was when you bought it? What was the original crystal made of?


Thanks! I tried to find an original pic but no luck yet. I should've saved the ebay pic, darnit. Here's a pic that shows the "before" condition of the case.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I've been on the lookout for a white version of the Naviforce 9041 for quite a while. The 9041 range is now discontinued and becoming very hard to find, so I was pleased that I finally tracked down a used example on eBay for the princely sum of £3.90 delivered (only bidder).









Apart from a barely noticeable scratch on the glass, it's in mint condition. It will no doubt be getting a full lume job in the near future.

In other news, I was in my local branch of Poundworld (UK) recently and came across a whole bunch of Eaglemoss military watches at just £1 each. They had 6 different designs and I couldn't resist picking up a few to muck about with at that price.









Seiko movements and decent build quality for £1 a pop, what's not to like? :-!


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Lancman said:


> I've been on the lookout for a white version of the Naviforce 9041 for quite a while. The 9041 range is now discontinued and becoming very hard to find, so I was pleased that I finally tracked down a used example on eBay for the princely sum of £3.90 delivered (only bidder).
> 
> View attachment 12663447
> 
> ...


Wait, is that actually an homage to the Vostok Komandirskie watch on the left?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Wait, is that actually an homage to the Vostok Komandirskie watch on the left?


According to Eaglemoss it's a replica of the type of watch that would have been used by Russian combat troops during the Soviet war in Afghanistan in the 1980's.










My only issue with it is the sheer size of the thing at 48mm, excluding crown. Luckily the lugs are very short, so it's still (just about) wearable.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Lancman said:


> I've been on the lookout for a white version of the Naviforce 9041 for quite a while. The 9041 range is now discontinued and becoming very hard to find, so I was pleased that I finally tracked down a used example on eBay for the princely sum of £3.90 delivered (only bidder).
> 
> View attachment 12663447
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like the SKMEI 1078, which I ordered on eBay here. But, after a month, I still haven't received it... :-(
While Googling this watch, I get the suspicion SKMEI discontinued this model too.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Bughead said:


> That looks a lot like the SKMEI 1078, which I ordered on eBay here. But, after a month, I still haven't received it... :-(
> While Googling this watch, I get the suspicion SKMEI discontinued this model too.


Yes, very similar design obviously based on the same Luminox watch and likewise discontinued according to Gearbest. Hope yours turns up eventually.
I like the Naviforce as I already have the 'stealth' version, so it's a known quantity for me.


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

For 16.01$









Hoped blue hands but they only blue on certain light and certain angle. Cant understand why nubers from 1 to 31 there and why 1/ deal 1 to 24. On edge nubers 1 to 60 little (~1sek) out of sync with flat dial. Anyway all dials work (stopwatch: 1/10 for 1 min and after 60 min all stops)
https://www.alie_press.com/item/OCH...tch-clock-Man-Fashion-Casual/32810562836.html


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Again, THANK YOU, Gedmis, for your invaluable video reviews of these style watches. It's because of them and their informative information that I have purchased about eight (8) of these special watches and have enjoyed them all.

dave



Gedmis said:


> *My top 5 quartz watches under 20$*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If I'm right, and I think I am, this is probably the lowest price analogue chronograph currently available. It appears from the photos that it has a real chronograph movement and functioning subdials. I like the look of it and I like the blue, white and orange colour scheme. It's in a flash sale at Gearbest for $11.99 or £9.16.










It's very large, I think too large for me (the listed size of 48mm probably includes the crown, but even so...) but some of you might fancy it:

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_984114.html?lkid=11977180.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the Eaglemoss tip-off! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find the one with the pretty Panerai-style dial...but anyway, out of interest does it come with lumed indices/numerals? Most of these don't, but I know one or two seem to.

In other news, I was in my local branch of Poundworld (UK) recently and came across a whole bunch of Eaglemoss military watches at just £1 each. They had 6 different designs and I couldn't resist picking up a few to muck about with at that price.

View attachment 12663475


Seiko movements and decent build quality for £1 a pop, what's not to like? :-!

View attachment 12663485
[/QUOTE]


----------



## digikazi (Jun 15, 2015)

For £3.50, including p&p - an Eaglemoss RAF replica watch!

My first thought when I unpacked it and picked it up was .... wow, this thing is light! I think another member in another thread opened it up and the movement (a Myiota?) is tiny, so that's hardly surprising! It feels vaguely hollow, but not unpleasantly so.

The crystal (or plastic even) is slightly recessed which I suppose its a good thing as it offers a modicum of protection against occasional bumps. Unfortunately the hands wobble when the crown is pulled, but at this price I can't complain too much. I heard people on this forum say terrible things about the strap, but I genuinely don't think its *that* bad; its fairly soft and yes, some of the holes have started fraying around the edges a bit, but hey, I wasn't expecting anything spectacular. Again, at this price point I think its perfectly acceptable.

I've been wearing it for a few days now and the accuracy seems to be bang on. All in all, there's not a great deal to complain about here. I've become strangely attached to this cheap and cheerful watch and enjoy wearing it.

I even considered ordering a couple more and trying to mod them: add a different dial and hands and see if I can maybe put in a better crystal. I figured it would be something nice to tinker with... Has anybody attempted this?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

digikazi said:


> View attachment 12669115
> 
> 
> For £3.50, including p&p - an Eaglemoss RAF replica watch!
> ...


I like the sterile dial!

Where did you buy it?

Nicolas


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks for the Eaglemoss tip-off! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find the one with the pretty Panerai-style dial...but anyway, out of interest does it come with lumed indices/numerals? Most of these don't, but I know one or two seem to.


No lume on the dial unfortunately, just some weak lume on the hands. If you are interested there is one on eBay for £4, or I could see if my local Poundworld still has one and post it to you for less than that, probably. Just be aware of the size - lug to lug it's 57mm!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

digikazi said:


> For £3.50, including p&p - an Eaglemoss RAF replica watch!
> 
> I even considered ordering a couple more and trying to mod them: add a different dial and hands and see if I can maybe put in a better crystal. I figured it would be something nice to tinker with... Has anybody attempted this?


That's the main reason I picked up a few when I found them for £1 each. I thought, if nothing else they are a cheap source of parts for tinkering with. So far I have just done my usual re-lume job on one of these and fitted a (crudely) home made leather strap. I really like the results. I'm pretty sure the crystal is mineral glass so probably doesn't need changing unless it gets scratched up.









Even in much more expensive company, it doesn't show itself up.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

mougino said:


> I like the sterile dial!
> 
> Where did you buy it?
> 
> Nicolas


They are on EBAY for £3.50 or possibly in a nearby Poundworld store for £1, if you are lucky. I suspect that's where the eBay sellers are getting their stock from. ;-)


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info and very kind offer. I think given its great size, I'll pass on it.

Your new lume job on the other one looks really nice!



Lancman said:


> No lume on the dial unfortunately, just some weak lume on the hands. If you are interested there is one on eBay for £4, or I could see if my local Poundworld still has one and post it to you for less than that, probably. Just be aware of the size - lug to lug it's 57mm!


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

$2.20 USD delivered. Bought on Ebay and shipped from China.
No lume.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

My Bei nuo quartz watch arrived after more than one month, it 1st got lost and 2d one made it through. It is nice, and it is too bad it has a little dirt inside the case. 
Also you need to remember it is super reach -> so setting up is not that smooth and 1st of all i thought time was not going to be easy to change (specially if you're expecting the quality you have with your usual watches), for example crown needs to be pulled frankly to set time. 
Nonetheless if you're not in a hurry and looking for a nice looking watch, and like the dial with guilloche design + roman numbers go for it 
https://www.alie_press.com/item/Ele...32272508052.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wuIPR1


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

Timex quartz. I paid more for the battery than the watch itself. I'm not sure about its exact age, but its probably older than I am.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

JU1C380X said:


> Timex quartz. I paid more for the battery than the watch itself. I'm not sure about its exact age, but its probably older than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a clear picture of the back and I can help you out.


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> Take a clear picture of the back and I can help you out.


Thank you. I will post one as soon as I get home from work.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I really like that case shape!

I would put it at sometime around the mid 80's, but I'm not at all sure, having become a confirmed wearer of Casio by that sort of time 



JU1C380X said:


> Timex quartz. I paid more for the battery than the watch itself. I'm not sure about its exact age, but its probably older than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've just got one of these and have to say that, as someone who's seen lots of cheap watches, I'm *mightily* impressed. Yes, it is very lightweight, it's true, but they really did a good job in making something that is so nicely finished at such a low price. Not just the dial, but the watch as a whole is actually beautiful!

If I continue to like it this much, I'm minded to spread the word in the reviews thread. The canvas strap looks nice, but has been plasticised slightly, presumably in a attempt to confer durability. It does feel a bit scratchy on the wrist. The dial isn't lumed and is calling out for some lume a la Lancman!

Case width 40mm. Lug to lug a surprisingly long 50mm.



digikazi said:


> View attachment 12669115
> 
> 
> For £3.50, including p&p - an Eaglemoss RAF replica watch!
> ...


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> Take a clear picture of the back and I can help you out.


Here's a picture of the case back. What is the detail that you're looking for?









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

JU1C380X said:


> Here's a picture of the case back. What is the detail that you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


56 denotes August 1989.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> 56 denotes August 1989.
> 
> Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


Thank you for the info. That makes it 4 years my senior.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

JU1C380X said:


> Thank you for the info. That makes it 4 years my senior.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


And 10 years my junior. 

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> And 10 years my junior.
> 
> Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


Likewise 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This nice-looking military style chrono is in a flash sale at Gearbest for £8.49 or $11.11 for a few days: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=12030902










It has working subdials and a 42mm case.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> And 10 years my junior.
> 
> Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


Damn kids.....that watch is 23 years younger than I am.....ugh


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Exactly the same here, but wasn't going to point it out 



Keyzard said:


> Damn kids.....that watch is 23 years younger than I am.....ugh


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Exactly the same here, but wasn't going to point it out


Ahem... yeah.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1155* Analog/Digital Normally $12.65 - *$4.99* with Coupon Code "*MenWatch1155*"
Coupon works on multiple items, three colorways available.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Two more flash sale deals at Gearbest for the next few days:

Megir black/chrome slightly dressy chrono in its original leather banded version at what is probably its all time lowest price of $13.60: 

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12055402










and the slightly more "in your face" and chunky design of chrono from the same maker at $ 14.99 / £11.45 :

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12055196


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An early arriver from my Ali 11.11 haul. $12.89.


----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

Waltham Datejust WE023. US$15 on eBay. Replaced expansion band with this leather one.


----------



## digikazi (Jun 15, 2015)

Lancman said:


> That's the main reason I picked up a few when I found them for £1 each. I thought, if nothing else they are a cheap source of parts for tinkering with. So far I have just done my usual re-lume job on one of these and fitted a (crudely) home made leather strap. I really like the results. I'm pretty sure the crystal is mineral glass so probably doesn't need changing unless it gets scratched up.
> 
> View attachment 12669701
> 
> ...


Lancman, thank you for the kind reply - and my apologies for not replying sooner! The last week has been really mad work-wise and although I had the best intentions (come home, reply, etc) I often found myself back from work and in bed in no time!

On a different note, congratulations on the awesome lume job - it looks genuinely good! The so called crude leather strap looks good too; its made better buy the fact that its "home made" so to speak. Even if its not as polished as a shop bought one, it *is* charming precisely because of its imperfections and because its the result of your handiwork. Kudos!

Equally, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has an urge to tinker with these watches. I know there's no point in changing the crystal, but the devil and idle hands and all that


----------



## digikazi (Jun 15, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> I've just got one of these and have to say that, as someone who's seen lots of cheap watches, I'm *mightily* impressed. Yes, it is very lightweight, it's true, but they really did a good job in making something that is so nicely finished at such a low price. Not just the dial, but the watch as a whole is actually beautiful!
> 
> If I continue to like it this much, I'm minded to spread the word in the reviews thread. The canvas strap looks nice, but has been plasticised slightly, presumably in a attempt to confer durability. It does feel a bit scratchy on the wrist. The dial isn't lumed and is calling out for some lume a la Lancman!
> 
> Case width 40mm. Lug to lug a surprisingly long 50mm.


My thoughts exactly! For something so cheap its beautifully executed! The sterile face was a big attraction for me: I'm not a huge fan of clutter, or bling. Its pretty, its functional... and like I said, I'm getting strangely attached to it. What more could I possibly want?

I'm quite curious as to what reaction you might get if you decide to do a proper review.

On a different note, this thread is a little gem. And dangerous too - I've already ordered another one, purely so I can tinker with it (this will be my very first attempt to mod a watch). Not to mention I'm keeping an eye on a couple of HMTs....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Ali arrival that I hope will be given special dispensation to be in this thread. $20.75.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest have this mechanical auto Tevise at an encouragingly low price of $14.08 at the moment (they are calling it a 47% discount). The other colours do indeed seem to be selling for almost twice the price of this one.
The dial looks very good to me, and a small amount of research suggests its movement might be rather better than the typical Chinese bottom of the market autos. https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_229080.html?lkid=12134295

As usual for gearbest, their replies to customer questions about the functionality of the two subdials are more than confusing. In fact they definitely both work, and the top one is a regular 24h dial; the bottom one is a reverse-counting 24h dial (for some reason!).

Obviously this is not a real tourbillon movement, but its "open heart" seems quite fun.










https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_229080.html?lkid=12134295


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SHARK ARMY SAW188 - *$19.88* _______________________________











Shark Army SAW103 - *$19.88*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought one of these, £18.13 including postage.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12697345
> 
> I bought one of these, £18.13 including postage.


Looks interesting. I don't think I've seen that case. Mind providing a link?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ESS-Mini...STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649If anyone has info on the movement i'd be interested to know.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> The link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ESS-Mini...STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649If anyone has info on the movement i'd be interested to know.


I hope you do a review!


----------



## MartiVltori (Nov 7, 2017)

$9 watch. $10 strap.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes I will, ordered yesterday so waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Did you ask the seller about the movement ?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

No, I have found this around the internet, "Cal. ESS4836t" , but searches lead back to ebay or Amazon with no details


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm sure it's a variation of the Tongji (Chinese Standard Movement).


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1274 ~12$





LED touch screen watch ~ 7$


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Keyzard said:


> Damn kids.....that watch is 23 years younger than I am.....ugh


Yep, 22 years for me.

Scratched in mud with sticks and allowed to dry


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lancman said:


> That's the main reason I picked up a few when I found them for £1 each. I thought, if nothing else they are a cheap source of parts for tinkering with. So far I have just done my usual re-lume job on one of these and fitted a (crudely) home made leather strap. I really like the results. I'm pretty sure the crystal is mineral glass so probably doesn't need changing unless it gets scratched up.
> 
> View attachment 12669701
> 
> ...


That is an awesome lume job. I need to learn how to do that. That's all my Vostok needs to be my everyday watch. Gotta be able to see it in the dark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

MartiVltori said:


> $9 watch. $10 strap.


OK, this excellent picture made me google Casio F-91W, read about this iconic watch, which resulted in ordering one... 
Thanks, I guess.. ;-)


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Now that the WUS boffins seem to have finally sorted out the problems with posting pictures, here's my latest arrival thanks to a heads up over on the 'Best of Ali' thread.
My £13 FeikoMonster;









Strangely enough, the heads up was about a deal on Amazon.com, so being from the UK, I largely ignored it even though I have always liked the look of Seiko's 'Monster' range. It was only later that I checked Amazon UK out of curiosity and found them for a similar low price. So naturally I got two. 

MaroonMonster!








Not too keen on the name or logo and I'm not bonding with that cream dial as much as I'd hoped, but they are very nice for the price. More details here.

Naturally I couldn't resist tinkering, so I did a bit of mix 'n match with the dials along with a bit of repainting on the bezel and some reluming, to end up with this:















Unfortunately the other combo doesn't work quite so well, so that cream dial will have to go at some point.


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice!. I've been thinking on picking up on Shark Army Turtle copies.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Bobo383 said:


> That is an awesome lume job. I need to learn how to do that. That's all my Vostok needs to be my everyday watch. Gotta be able to see it in the dark. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 But wouldn't that be an every-night watch need?


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> But wouldn't that be an every-night watch need?


That's a good point dangit! EveryNIGHT watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

National Semiconductor, £12.20 before postage.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Lancman : About Shark armies : cream dial + purple bezel :'( .. Arrrghhhh you made ugly the watch i was lOviiiing ; 
maybe you could find some nice silver bezel for it ? 
If you found it with silver bezel for $13 it looks like a real bargain


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

manchette said:


> Lancman : About Shark armies : cream dial + purple bezel :'( .. Arrrghhhh you made ugly the watch i was lOviiiing ;
> maybe you could find some nice silver bezel for it ?
> If you found it with silver bezel for $13 it looks like a real bargain


 Yes, I know what you mean and that cream dial is already history:
















I was going to repaint it black, but the bare polished brass is growing on me...
















So, what's it to be, brass or black? Decisions, decisions....:think:


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Yes, I know what you mean and that cream dial is already history:
> 
> View attachment 12703963
> 
> ...


Brass looks so good

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

I just order this one for $19. I'm not expecting very much, but I am looking forward to checking it out Sub $20 Seiko SKX lol


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Amst 3003 review ~12$


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

That's a lot of watch for $12! Busy dial though!


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex (Mar 25, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1274 ~12$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sanjuro82 said:


> I just order this one for $19. I'm not expecting very much, but I am looking forward to checking it out Sub $20 Seiko SKX lol


You caught my eye and interest with this one. Looked around and found it on Amazon for $20 with some promotion that knocked off $5 with free returns via Prime. For $15 it is on its way since I can always return it if it is junk.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I donated one of my watches to my daughter. I didn't really like it, but she liked it and used it a lot. It was one those "military" style SOKI watches, which was very cheap, and it felt cheap too.
Anyway, she stood on it, and the watch glass broke.... 
Because it was a cheap watch I didn't really like anyway, I didn't care. And it gave us an excuse to search for another watch.

I wanted something a little more "less cheap" feeling watch, for her. We eventually bought the Shark Army M1A1 in black:









It's quite nice, it came in a fancy box with manual and stickers, and it has a really nice black nato strap with black buckles.
The watch has a nice subtle and stealthy design.
The ticking noise is a bit louder then I would have liked, but it's not as loud as some of the chinese watches.
I bought it for $9.99 on eBay (but I see they've raised the price to $13.99 now..:think, shipping was super fast.


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> You caught my eye and interest with this one. Looked around and found it on Amazon for $20 with some promotion that knocked off $5 with free returns via Prime. For $15 it is on its way since I can always return it if it is junk.











Also I did a Youtube video unboxing / initial impressions video:


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

As this seems to be Shark Army Friday..... 
Now that I've finished the mods on them, I am happy to report that I am well pleased with my pair of (not so) little Monsters.


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Lancman said:


> As this seems to be Shark Army Friday.....
> Now that I've finished the mods on them, I am happy to report that I am well pleased with my pair of (not so) little Monsters.
> 
> View attachment 12716533
> View attachment 12716551


Very nice! I'll have to pick one up eventually. Does it wear large in your opinion?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sanjuro82 said:


> Very nice! I'll have to pick one up eventually. Does it wear large in your opinion?


Thanks, although the wide bezel does help, there's no getting away from the fact that these are big watches - 47mm diameter and 15mm thick. Because they are solid stainless steel, they are also quite heavy at 130g. Despite that I still like them a lot and can see them getting a lot of wrist time. The maroon one, which I have named 'Night Monster' has blown all the competition out of the water to become my all-time favorite night time watch.
With the Shark Army logo gone, they also look like they would cost over £100 rather than under £20 (including new straps).


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

The maroon one was my favorite as well! My current Monster look-alike is my Vostok K-35.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Lancman said:


> As this seems to be Shark Army Friday.....
> Now that I've finished the mods on them, I am happy to report that I am well pleased with my pair of (not so) little Monsters.
> 
> View attachment 12716533
> View attachment 12716551


Want some more practice and do those mods to mine? :-d


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

So a little math goes into this qualifying, but, I'm sure everyone will be OK with that.

Watch head: $30
New Strap: 12.99
Strap was free: - 12.99

Net: $ 17.01









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Sanjuro82 said:


> The maroon one was my favorite as well! My current Monster look-alike is my Vostok K-35.


I always thought this was somewhat monstrous. .It was 10 bucks over 10 years ago.






it is 50 mm lug end to end






and 11 mm thick. The width is 44.5 mm w/crown and the bracelet is 18 mm between and 21 mm outside the lugs at it's widest point. It is all ss with a quartz movement wr is 50 meters. The bezel rotates but not easily you won't bump it and move it unintentionally.The case back is snap and it was bought at one of Sam Waltons stores.That blue ring inside the face is slanted and the second hand hits the marks.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Want some more practice and do those mods to mine? :-d


 The postage to UK and back would probably cost more than the the watch did. :roll:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Lancman said:


> The postage to UK and back would probably cost more than the the watch did. :roll:


Can't blame a guy for trying. 

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Timex melody... Pre-Indiglo









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1310 ~9-10$


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't own one of these, but I have a hunch that this is a very decent mechanical submariner homage for the price of a few drinks. It's on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12267307


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

No, is not. Sinobi is 10 times better. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> No, is not. Sinobi is 10 times better.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Sinobi is 10x better than what watch?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Please leave us a link to your Sinobi mechanical.



Aeryn said:


> No, is not. Sinobi is 10 times better.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Indeed, the Sinobi are quartz. I mean it like build quality.
I own 2 Tevises (blue and green Submariners) and 2 Sinobi (green Submariner and blue Oris).
The Tevises are mechanical, but beware, NOT automatic, despite the fact that they have a rotor, that's just for show. You still have to turn the watch by the crown every day. 
The fully wounded watch does not last for 24 hours, sometimes it stops during the day, in the afternoon or evening. For me that's a hassle, not being able to tell the correct time, when I need to, and adjust the watch every day.
Or when somebody asks for the time - "oh, sorry, my watch stopped" - this is really embarrassing.
The bezel has a significant play, and I mean significant. When you walk, or make some sudden moves with your hands, some weird metalic noises/clicks are heard from the bezel hitting the watch case. In time it becomes really annoying.
On the other hand, Sinobi bezels are much better, no play at all, I was surprised, I was expecting some, after Tevise experience.
Design-wise, Tevise are better, except "Perlative ceronometer" thing. The hands of Submariner Sinobi are somewhat wider than the originals, but that's not bothering me.
The problem with Oris Sinobi is the damn color. It is not a vivid blue, as posted in all sites, but a faded greenish-blue, so future buyers beware of that. Maybe the red-black ones are better, I don't know, I don't own one.

All of the above, are from my experience with these brands, not based on stories or reviews watched/read/heard.
I simply guess that most of the guys who bought these watches, are to embarrassed to show the negative parts of the deal. Well, I'm not.

Conclusion: if you want a functional watch, forget Tevise (at least the very cheap ones), if you want just an ornament on your hand, go for it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for your review! I based my positive thoughts about the Tevise on having seen other reviews which have compared it positively with other budget automatic submariner homages (like Winner/ Sewor), not just in finish, but in auto-winding efficiency. It certainly does look a lot better than those. Sorry to hear that your experience has been different, but thanks for sharing it with us!



Aeryn said:


> Indeed, the Sinobi are quartz. I mean it like build quality.
> I own 2 Tevises (blue and green Submariners) and 2 Sinobi (green Submariner and blue Oris).
> The Tevises are mechanical, but beware, NOT automatic, despite the fact that they have a rotor, that's just for show. You still have to turn the watch by the crown every day.
> The fully wounded watch does not last for 24 hours, sometimes it stops during the day, in the afternoon or evening. For me that's a hassle, not being able to tell the correct time, when I need to, and adjust the watch every day.
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*FLASH SALE!*_

*SKMEI 1122 - $6.99
*This is basically the popular model 1025, with the addition of a pedometer function.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

The 58p watch deal is back on at Gearbest (near the bottom of the page). This time it's for the blue version.









In the meantime I decided I didn't like the fake sub-dials on mine, so I removed all the ink from the dial with nail varnish remover, downloaded and printed a new one and stuck it on:









As a first experiment I only used ordinary copier paper, so we'll have to see how long it takes for the colour to fade, but then I suppose I can just print another one.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

30% off all watches at Meijer. Ends today. 12/10









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Another $0.99 Gearbest deal. 
Enter code *NY2018* to get this price, you must be logged in. Only seems to work for the gold version.










https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_299164.html


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's super-cheap, although if it's like the one I bought via ebay last year, you might get a remarkably bad time-keeper! I plan to transplant a working module from a broken F91W case into mine 



Lancman said:


> Another $0.99 Gearbest deal.
> Enter code *NY2018* to get this price, you must be logged in. Only seems to work for the gold version.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry double post


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff (Jan 2, 2009)

Aeryn said:


> The Tevises are mechanical, but beware, NOT automatic, despite the fact that they have a rotor, that's just for show. You still have to turn the watch by the crown every day


another issue - while you winding them up, you dont know where to stop, it could be 6,10 ort 15 turns
on the other hand, bezel on mine was reasonably solid


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sanjuro82 said:


> View attachment 12716415
> 
> 
> Also I did a Youtube video unboxing / initial impressions video:











Mine came I today. Fortunately it came without any of the grittiness that you reported. There is a defect on one of the lugs, which I worry might make the watch more prone to a spectacular and terminal failure. What do you guys think about this?









The band is pretty terrible, I don't like the stretchy bit at all. Nice branded buckle though.

I like the overall style though, I am just not thrilled with the case quality and I am on the fence regarding keeping it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Are you objecting to the lack of a charge level indicator on a sub $20 mechanical watch?!



Lenny_Goofoff said:


> another issue - while you winding them up, you dont know where to stop, it could be 6,10 ort 15 turns
> on the other hand, bezel on mine was reasonably solid


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Abrray women watch - GIVEAWAY- on my youtube channel


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Timex Expedition from eBay with 2-tone bracelet for $10. I got this fully intending to sand down the gold parts to get it all silver, but it has been at home on a $4 NATO since I got it and I have been loving the heck out of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

A couple of the Shark Army Monsters are back down to Black Friday prices (£15) on Amazon UK if anyone's interested.

Maroon/Black

Silver/Cream

The all black one is slightly more.

Black/Black

Additional 10% off if you buy 2.

Edit: Well they didn't last long. Either sold out very fast or the listings were taken down, only cream and black left.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Mine came I today. Fortunately it came without any of the grittiness that you reported. There is a defect on one of the lugs, which I worry might make the watch more prone to a spectacular and terminal failure. What do you guys think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are quite chunky lugs so I doubt it would fail, but it does show a lack of quality control. If it was from Amazon I would go for a replacement. If it was from Ali/Ebay I would at least try for a partial refund.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Those are quite chunky lugs so I doubt it would fail, but it does show a lack of quality control. If it was from Amazon I would go for a replacement. If it was from Ali/Ebay I would at least try for a partial refund.


Thanks Lancman. It is from Amazon so I will try a replacement and hope that the QC angels are on my side this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I (already!) received my Casio F-91W :









It's a real Casio, it didn't came with a box, but with tag, warrenty (with seller's stamp) and manual.
And it displays "CASIo" when holding the right bottom button pressed.
The numbers are very clear and easy readable, and the viewing angle on the screen is excellent.
It is smaller then I thought. I thought it would be like the Sanda 293 I have, but it feels quite a bit smaller. The sanda is 43 mm wide, and the Casio is 38.2.
I bought it for 9 dollars on eBay.

My wife has taken an interest in the F-91W, so maybe I will give it to her...


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Lancman said:


> The 58p watch deal is back on at Gearbest (near the bottom of the page). This time it's for the blue version.
> 
> View attachment 12722125
> 
> ...


That is a great trick and a vast improvement! Well done! Personally, I have never been able to put a watch together again, if I have had it pulled as much apart as being able to change something on the dial. Not enough skill and knowledge, too fat fingers, too weak eyes ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My 7 dollar or is it 8 Mickey mouse watch on a folded metal bracelet from a CASIO clone. Officially liscensed but bought at a thrift shop for cheap. I just replaced the battery. Lug end to lug end measure is a bit under 41 mm.It is a bit under 26 mm wide w/o the crown and it is 8 mm thick.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! For today, a new arrival from Amazon.com, of a watch I had seen on WUS's charming thread: "20 dollars, let's see them." This wonderful forum has been a REAL EYE OPENER to me, as I never realized the depth and breadth of quality "cheapies" that existed! As I've said countless times before to the thread and to the wonderful people who contributed -- a BIG THANK YOU! Now, on to the particulars... . dave

This is an* OCHSTIN* Chronograph (quartz) mounted on a beautiful & supple black stitched leather strap. It's sizable, too: 46mm wide, with crown; 15mm thick, and weighing in at 69.7, or 70, grams. All chronograph functions work, but the watch employs the newer style mechanism where all chronograph functions are contained within the subdials, with the main seconds hand constantly moving; it's a function I do not like. Regardless, for $18. plus change, this beauty with the stylish textured dial is very attractive; the red/orange hands and dial markings offer a flattering color contrast. Lume, though, is nada. dave:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KZHENDM?th=1

Natural Park Mono


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> That is a great trick and a vast improvement! Well done! Personally, I have never been able to put a watch together again, if I have had it pulled as much apart as being able to change something on the dial. Not enough skill and knowledge, too fat fingers, too weak eyes ...


Thanks. I had been thinking about the feasibility of home printed watch dials for a while and this watch gave me the perfect excuse to try it out. 
Whilst browsing the net for a suitable dial image I came across this *interesting article on DIY watch dials*, which finally persuaded me to have a go. 
I was skeptical about how it would look at first, but have been pleasantly surprised by the end result.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for writing-up the Ochstin, Dave.



dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! For today, a new arrival from Amazon.com, of a watch I had seen on WUS's charming thread: "20 dollars, let's see them." This wonderful forum has been a REAL EYE OPENER to me, as I never realized the depth and breadth of quality "cheapies" that existed! As I've said countless times before to the thread and to the wonderful people who contributed -- a BIG THANK YOU! Now, on to the particulars... . dave
> 
> This is an* OCHSTIN* Chronograph (quartz) mounted on a beautiful & supple black stitched leather strap. It's sizable, too: 46mm wide, with crown; 15mm thick, and weighing in at 69.7, or 70, grams. All chronograph functions work, but the watch employs the newer style mechanism where all chronograph functions are contained within the subdials, with the main seconds hand constantly moving; it's a function I do not like. Regardless, for $18. plus change, this beauty with the stylish textured dial is very attractive; the red/orange hands and dial markings offer a flattering color contrast. Lume, though, is nada. dave:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin chronograph - Flash Sale - *$10.99*


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Ordered.
Thank you, HoustonReal

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The ESS watch arrived yesterday, I gave it a good wind and left it for around 24hrs laid out flat, it had gained around 30 seconds after 24hrs. 
When it arrived I was surprised at the colour, not white but silver and the blue not as bright, the bezel shiny not matt as in the ebay picture.
I was first drawn to it by the hands, the signalblau colour that Nomos use for different watch parts. Also the curved bezel like the Club and not one of those flat bezels. Interesting combination with the Club bezel and the Lange dial.
I like the smooth strap, not the usual ugly alligator look.
The rotor is the same type as seen on many of these budget autos, worth £18 for an auto Bauhaus - untill everyone is churning them out and the price goes down.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> The ESS watch arrived yesterday, I gave it a good wind and left it for around 24hrs laid out flat, it had gained around 30 seconds after 24hrs.
> When it arrived I was surprised at the colour, not white but silver and the blue not as bright, the bezel shiny not matt as in the ebay picture.
> I was first drawn to it by the hands, the signalblau colour that Nomos use for different watch parts. Also the curved bezel like the Club and not one of those flat bezels. Interesting combination with the Club bezel and the Lange dial.
> I like the smooth strap, not the usual ugly alligator look.
> ...


What are your plans for it? Do you anticipate trying to regulate it? Or doing any mods?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The accuracy is fine for me, and i'll just leave it as it is. The only bad thing is that it wasn't the white I thought it would be, that might make me sell it eventually?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> The rotor is the same type as seen on many of these budget autos, worth £18 for an auto Bauhaus - untill everyone is churning them out and the price goes down.


It looks like a 17J, Tonji (Chinese Standard Movement) based caliber. I'm not sure which company makes it.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

---Double Post---


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KZHENDM?th=1
> 
> Natural Park Mono




























For $12.99 with signed crown and backcase. This is a steal. The silvery dial does not take away anything from it as some reviewers from amazon claim its not like the white dial from Mondiane. The contrast with silver is still good. You can easily read the time at most angle. I try it , its water proof for heavy washing. The strap maybe crapped but for the price. This watch will still score perfect for the price you paid. It comes with a hard good quality recycle paperbox. I have plenty of Nato strap so bad strap is not a problem. From the photo, you can see the finishing is quite decent. Not like the typical $10 mushroom China brand where chipped off case , dust inside the dial or bad printing. Real SSL case but not thick high density casing (I dont expect heavy weight casing for this price point).

I highly recommend this less than $20 watch.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> For $12.99 with signed crown and backcase. This is a steal. The silvery dial does not take away anything from it as some reviewers from amazon claim its not like the white dial from Mondiane. The contrast with silver is still good. You can easily read the time at most angle. I try it , its water proof for heavy washing. The strap maybe crapped but for the price. This watch will still score perfect for the price you paid. It comes with a hard good quality recycle paperbox. I have plenty of Nato strap so bad strap is not a problem. From the photo, you can see the finishing is quite decent. Not like the typical $10 mushroom China brand where chipped off case , dust inside the dial or bad printing. Real SSL case but not thick high density casing (I dont expect heavy weight casing for this price point).
> 
> I highly recommend this less than $20 watch.


A further upgrade with relume. Now I can read the time in dark too.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> For $12.99 with signed crown and backcase. This is a steal. The silvery dial does not take away anything from it as some reviewers from amazon claim its not like the white dial from Mondiane. The contrast with silver is still good. You can easily read the time at most angle. I try it , its water proof for heavy washing. The strap maybe crapped but for the price. This watch will still score perfect for the price you paid. It comes with a hard good quality recycle paperbox. I have plenty of Nato strap so bad strap is not a problem. From the photo, you can see the finishing is quite decent. Not like the typical $10 mushroom China brand where chipped off case , dust inside the dial or bad printing. Real SSL case but not thick high density casing (I dont expect heavy weight casing for this price point).
> 
> I highly recommend this less than $20 watch.


Good to know, but I have a hard time paying $20 for a knockoff when the real Mondaine was just on the deal thread for $49 (and that silver face is iffy)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

INCOMING @ $16.59 USD


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Saw a decent price of £7.99 for this Naviforce on ebay UK: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NAVIFORC...var=431587196271&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I think it looks great but will resist buying it for the usual obvious reasons and because it will undoubtedly be enormous!


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

1973 Timex on WBHQ classic oilskin.

This is my favorite in an eBay lot of 5 non-runners that cost US$12.99 total. Thankfully, cleaning and oiling brought it back into operation. I hope it runs well as I am really fond of the design.









BTW, one of the 5 is a loss. But maybe I can fix and sell a couple others and further reduce the cost of the above 

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

watchdaddy1 said:


> INCOMING @ $16.59 USD -FLEIGERCHRONO I recieved my Chateau in a grab bag of watches I bought at an Antique shop in La Grange Park Illinois as near as I can remember.


Oh Ho you have a working one! I have one that is either a non runner or runs faster than a race horse.I can't find them at the moment.Was it running when you got it or did you need to have work done. Yup found it mine has a 12 sided caseback and runs like the wind, even faster than my refrigerator.You can see mine at the top left.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

James Haury said:


> Oh Ho you have a working one! I have one that is either a non runner or runs faster than a race horse.I can't find them at the moment.Was it running when you got it or did you need to have work done.


On it's way to me. Will have to have it looked @ . Over wound which is an easy fix for me

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

$19.99 from the Bay including shipping 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Good to know, but I have a hard time paying $20 for a knockoff when the real Mondaine was just on the deal thread for $49 (and that silver face is iffy)


Hi, I am also tempted to get the real one after trying out this homage since you mention the price is so low. Anyway, this homage is not $20 but $12.99 which is 4 times cheaper than Mondaine. The build and quality for this homage is good. Its not something that will break down soon.

Sometimes it's good to try out these homage to have a first hand whether the watch is a keep or flip. After a few weeks, if I still like the design. I will get the real mondaine.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Saw a decent price of £7.99 for this Naviforce on ebay UK: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NAVIFORC...var=431587196271&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> I think it looks great but will resist buying it for the usual obvious reasons and because it will undoubtedly be enormous!


:think: Hmmm, I can't quite make out if that's a sandwich dial or the numbers are applied to the surface. If it's a sandwich, it would make an interesting lume project. 
Shame about the pointless date windows though.

Edit: in this photo it certainly looks like a sandwich dial.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Hi, I am also tempted to get the real one after trying out this homage since you mention the price is so low. Anyway, this homage is not $20 but $12.99 which is 4 times cheaper than Mondaine. The build and quality for this homage is good. Its not something that will break down soon.
> 
> Sometimes it's good to try out these homage to have a first hand whether the watch is a keep or flip. After a few weeks, if I still like the design. I will get the real mondaine.


That is a good point, I myself did the same before I bought a datejust. Granted the number of brands that produce something similar to datejust but that is off topic. $13 is a great price.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 12737353
> 
> Oh Ho you have a working one! I have one that is either a non runner or runs faster than a race horse.I can't find them at the moment.Was it running when you got it or did you need to have work done. Yup found it mine has a 12 sided caseback and runs like the wind, even faster than my refrigerator.You can see mine at the top left.


Hey guys, where did you get these?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, I'm sure it is a sandwich dial. And a man of your calibre could. I'm sure, blank out the superfluous areas of date window and make it look even better while you were there 



Lancman said:


> :think: Hmmm, I can't quite make out if that's a sandwich dial or the numbers are applied to the surface. If it's a sandwich, it would make an interesting lume project.
> Shame about the pointless date windows though.
> 
> Edit: in this photo it certainly looks like a sandwich dial.
> ...


----------



## Kru Chris (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd like to submit some vintage watches. As a man, I do buy women's watches as they are often better and decidedly cheaper.


----------



## Kru Chris (Jan 4, 2014)

Both were about $ 18 due to the high cost of sh&h for some Ebay purchases, when sellers ship any watch only as a 'parcel'


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sometimes that is enough to deter any potential competing bidders 



Kru Chris said:


> Both were about $ 18 due to the high cost of sh&h for some Ebay purchases, when sellers ship any watch only as a 'parcel'


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 12746357
HAMILTON MASTERPIECE obtained for 2 dollars at the ARC thrift store in Dickinson North dakota. It is 8.5 mm thick and 35 mm wide with the crown.It is 39 mm lug end to lug end. dont undestand what happened I am not using a 3rd party I take the pictures and store them on my computer.It's up for now.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You need to re-do the attachment to let us see it, I think, James.



James Haury said:


> View attachment 12746357
> HAMILTON MASTERPIECE obtained for 2 dollars at the ARC thrift store in Dickinson North dakota. It is 8.5 mm thick and 35 mm wide with the crown.It is 39 mm lug end to lug end.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Picked up this gem a the thrift and gave it to my wife for her birthday. It looks to have less than 4-10 wears on it. She has a bunch of gold jewelry and no watches with any goldtone. Plus it makes a pseudo his & hers with my Citizen Eagle 7 that she doesn't know I have.

My Citizen doesn't really belong here but her Seiko does. It probably should've been $25-45 but I got it for $7.99.

I grabbed a generic blue Seiko presentation box for zero dinero to make it look even better...

Yes I was honest with her in that it wasn't new.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

Dead cheap *Auriol* watch ($6)
the movement is a Seiko PC21J


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Emancipator12 said:


> Dead cheap *Auriol* watch ($6)
> the movement is a Seiko PC21J
> 
> View attachment 12753773


Interesting! Where can you find it?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Interesting! Where can you find it?


I am also interested here. Could make a good mod base for experimentation with printed dials or a low risk lume project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

mougino said:


> Interesting! Where can you find it?


I've seen those in my local Lidl store. Nearly picked one up but I already have too many similar looking watches. :roll:


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> Interesting! Where can you find it?


There is one available on US Ebay from a seller in Cyprus for $12.95 USD, including shipping.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Tevise 9008G





Bobo Bird wooden watch


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this Yazole for £2.28 including postage, I hope the lume will be as good as it seems to be in other pictures of the watch in low light.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12759363
> 
> 
> I ordered this Yazole for £2.28 including postage, I hope the lume will be as good as it seems to be in other pictures of the watch in low light.


I ordered the exact same one with white dial on 15.12.

[edit] AliXpress link

I highly doubt the lume can be as bright as in the description but we'll see 



















Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, that is a picture I saw from a different seller, definately worth a try at that price. Then if I don't like it, sell it for a few pounds


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobo Bird wooden watch




[/QUOTE]
I would imagine engraving on bamboo is difficult or just not a good idea. The TEVISE looks a bit like my old CJIABA.


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

mougino said:


> Interesting! Where can you find it?


It's bought in Lidl


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mougino said:


> Interesting! Where can you find it?


 LIDL is a European grocery chain with stores in the UK and U.S as well.-http://www.wilsontimes.com/stories/lidl-shares-sales-philosophy-with-wilson-rotarians,108687- Copy and paste to see the story.


----------



## happynz (Jul 29, 2014)

Nineteen clams new for this HMT. I admit I haven't worn it for a spell, but today was the day.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

Free! Believe it or not 
Both were my fathers. 
The Seiko glows in the dark like it's possessed!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mechanic1908 said:


> Free! Believe it or not
> Both were my fathers.
> The Seiko glows in the dark like it's possessed!
> 
> ...


Well you now have the Evil SEIKO from Heck:-d (Mu wa Ha ha ha ha ha ha! )and a select sub homage?b-)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think it will turn out to be incredible.



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12759363
> 
> 
> I ordered this Yazole for £2.28 including postage, I hope the lume will be as good as it seems to be in other pictures of the watch in low light.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the look of this Curren for $7.27 https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_345616.html?lkid=12523960










Although it looks as if it's 45mm, so way too big for thin-wristed little me


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> I think it will turn out to be incredible.


I hope the watch companies may have finally clicked, that if they put great lume on a cheap basic watch it makes the watch so much more buyable and useable.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

_ Happy New Year to ALL!! May it be joyous, healthy, and happy!

_
_ To start off the new year, this $12.99 quartz gem from Amazon.com -- "Natural Park" homage to the venerable Mondaine watch: 41mm wide & mounted on a semi-decent cloth strap, it tells time easily, with the large dial and crisp looking hands and markers aiding, but it lacks any lume. As with Mondaines, it is copied from the fabled Swiss railroad train station clocks. For these old eyes, time is an easy read. Thanks to this marvelous thread for finding this treasure and other goodies I was "forced" to buy! heh! dave: _
_ _
_ _
_ _
_ _


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

_ Happy New Year to ALL!! May it be joyous, healthy, and happy!

_
_ To start off the new year, this $12.99 quartz gem from Amazon.com -- "Natural Park" homage to the venerable Mondaine watch: 41mm wide & mounted on a semi-decent cloth strap, it tells time easily, with the large dial and crisp looking hands and markers aiding, but it lacks any lume. As with Mondaines, it is copied from the fabled Swiss railroad train station clocks. For these old eyes, time is an easy read. Thanks to this marvelous thread for finding this treasure and other goodies I was "forced" to buy! heh! dave: _


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I like the look of this Curren for $7.27 https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_345616.html?lkid=12523960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be aware that that looks like a non-standard lug-width. This will make changing straps difficult.
For me, that would be a reason to pass on it.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Less than $5.00 is this one: http://grbe.st/J3mjm


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah, thanks; well spotted. I suppose that probably that arrangement would need one to cut down the ends of a 22 or 24mm leather strap down to about 18 or 16mm. But hey, the bracelet is one of the attractions to me of something so cheap 



Bughead said:


> Be aware that that looks like a non-standard lug-width. This will make changing straps difficult.
> For me, that would be a reason to pass on it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy New Year, Dave.

Am liking the boldness of the Natural Park.



dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang!
> 
> _ Happy New Year to ALL!! May it be joyous, healthy, and happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> Happy New Year, Dave.
> 
> Am liking the boldness of the Natural Park.


THANKS, Mike_1! I've learned a lot about another side of watches from the great mates here!

dave


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

Star Trek Collectible Watch with orbiting Enterprise for seconds hand. Also, it plays the theme song when button is pressed. < $4.00 at garage sale.


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Patrick333 said:


> Less than $5.00 is this one: http://grbe.st/J3mjm


Something about the all-black watch just made me like it. Bought one from ebay for $3.45 delivered.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Deep Black said:


> Star Trek Collectible Watch with orbiting Enterprise for seconds hand. Also, it plays the theme song when button is pressed. < $4.00 at garage sale.
> 
> View attachment 12775823


Live long and prosper


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

w2338h said:


> Something about the all-black watch just made me like it. Bought one from ebay for $3.45 delivered.


Good price. The all black one came with the coffee color one too. Video review will follow soon. Enjoy yours.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 12780699
So, I absolutely despise TIMEX. :-d(if you believe that one, I have a bridge to sell you)That is why I took this older easy reader dive style and bought a battery for it today.(1216) I was over the moon when it started right up.The only niggle is that the Indiglo does not work







.The caseback says base metal bezel ss back.I disbelieve the base metal part because while the timing bezel is well worn the case does not appear to be.The bracelet is one I never could feel comfy with on another watch but it seems to fit this watch.I was going to go to Devils Lake today( I favor the watch shop there but they don't grease seals) My local Runnings Farm and fleet has rearranged things and come down on battery prices.. So I bought batteries for this and a favorite Armitron which also started right up. The lug end to lug end measure of this watch is 42 mm. Thickness is 9 mm and the width is 39.5 mm. This watch has the water resistant symbol on the dial but no concrete figure on wr .I would put water resistance at 30 meters. The lug width is 20 millimeters.
View attachment 12780745
View attachment 12780749
Total cost for this watch is about 15 bucks.The watch bought in a grab bag bag works out to a couple bucks.The bracelet cost 8 to 10 bucks and the battery was under 3 dollars.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

$20 ordered from Amazon, refunded for late delivery. Songdu watch. you really can't beat free.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Patrick333 said:


> Good price. The all black one came with the coffee color one too. Video review will follow soon. Enjoy yours.


 I was very tempted by the all black watch On ALI. I love the red second hand.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

I like how it looks but it is totally unreadable! Much more visible is the glue that keeps the crystal on.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Jaragar Monaco A569 (M24) ~20$


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello guys, today I receive this NAVIFORCE 9052, for 9 U. S. Dollars shipping including with mesh band and and Miyota 2115 movement is a really good deal.









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Could you share the link please ?
Thanks


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Binger 8609 review


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Could you share the link please ?
> Thanks


Hello,here is the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAVIFORCE-...var=671011703581&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 the seller this time now sell it for 1.30 U.S. Dollar plus.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

evritis said:


> Hello,here is the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAVIFORCE-...var=671011703581&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 the seller this time now sell it for 1.30 U.S. Dollar plus.


You lost the decimal point, Price is US $10.38 :roll::-(


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Gedmis said:


> Jaragar Monaco A569 (M24) ~20$


It is an Homage to a watch Steve Mcqueen wore in the movie LES MANS.IF you want to change the strap on this the fit bit Used a 23 mm silicone strap.They may still be obtainable but then you won't not be rocking a watch which looks like Steve Mcqueen'https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Mans_(film)s movie watch. The movie used to be free to watch on you tube .I think it is a good film.The Tag Heuer Monaco specifically is what Steve wore in the movie.. Steve Mcqueen converted to Christianity before he died.***** Christ is still the coolest guy in heaven though.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mine says hi


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Less than $16 shipped!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If you are recommending a watch, or just have found a good deal on it, it's a nice gesture to share the link!


Davidka said:


> Less than $16 shipped!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> If you are recommending a watch, or just have found a good deal on it, it's a nice gesture to share the link!


Can't post links to Aliex. Just search for Sinobi over there and sort buy 'most ordered'. But the $15 price tag was for the 11.11 sale.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Can't post links to Aliex. Just search for Sinobi over there and sort buy 'most ordered'. But the $15 price tag was for the 11.11 sale.


Use bit.ly or goo.gl to post links to Ali Express.

Nicolas


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Two new ultra-cheap watches arrived today. Bought on ebay for 99 cents each delivered and shipped from New Jersey.










A link to the ebay store for those who might be interested. Prices have risen a little since my buy.

ESS Watch US Flagship Shop | eBay Stores


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

My contribution - I subscribe to SprezzaBox, which is a mixed bag but basically sends you men's items monthly for $28.

Well, a while back I had to swap credit cards and instead of asking me to change, they cancelled my subscription. When I went to renew, their newest box had a watch in it and was offered at a promo of $8. Threw it on a custom strap and Bob's your Uncle.

TL; DR - I paid $8 for this watch, along with a tie, socks, a tie clip and some other stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Well 2018 has got off to a good start....
Ebay UK recently had a rare 20% off promotion and I was able to snag a very nice Pagani Design chronograph for £20, so hopefully it just about qualifies for inclusion here.









It's a PD-2720K model and the build quality is excellent. It also came in a nice box with instructions and a cleaning cloth. Size is a quite wearable 42.5mm









What makes this model that little bit special is what's inside. The only hint is that 'CAL:67' on the case back.









That refers to the Seiko VK67 meca-quartz movement. This is a hybrid movement that uses a quartz timekeeping engine bolted to a mechanical 12 hour chronograph module. The advantage of this is you get a nice mechanical click when you push the buttons, the chronograph seconds hand sweeps round smoothly in 1/5 second steps and you get instant fly-back reset. I've been wanting to try one of these movements for quite a while and I'm not disappointed - it's very nice! :-!
Amazingly, very few sellers bother to mention the movement, just referring to it as 'Japanese quartz'.

Any niggles? Well, the crystal is slightly domed and catches a lot of reflections, and the chrono seconds hand is a tiny fraction out of true vertical when at rest (a common issue even on much more expensive watches).
I will probably end up changing the strap, but that's just personal preference, there's nothing wrong with it and it has a very nice engraved buckle.

Current price on *Ebay* is around £28 ($36?) or $40 - $50 on Ali-express. Still great value at anything under $40 IMO. |>

Note: Not my pictures; my camera just died on me. :-(


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought one of these Xinew b-uhr for £2.75, nice silver colour case, a lot of these cheaper ones are black.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12793753
> 
> 
> I bought one of these Xinew b-uhr for £2.75, nice silver colour case, a lot of these cheaper ones are black.


I think you were wise to choose silver, based on some experiences of remarkably short-lived anodising on very cheap black watches


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks 
The date is not lined up well in the window, but the time is fine after 8 hours.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I have the same Xinew in silver dial with blue nylon strap. I paid it 2.98€ on AliX: [link]

It was DOA as the second hand kept being stuck at one position (around 35s): you could see it tick but come back to the same place due to friction. I opened the watch, moved things a little and now it keeps perfect time 

Unbeatable for the price! 

Nicolas


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> I think you were wise to choose silver, based on some experiences of remarkably short-lived anodising on very cheap black watches


 I have silver and black models of this watch. It's easier to touch up the black.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice fix there!

Yes great for the money, prefer it to the Otex I bought, which was around £2 more, because of the silver case.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Well 2018 has got off to a good start....
> Ebay UK recently had a rare 20% off promotion and I was able to snag a very nice Pagani Design chronograph for £20, so hopefully it just about qualifies for inclusion here.
> 
> View attachment 12793743
> ...


Great score!

I've been wanting one since I learned about them a long time ago. Unfortunately I can never find them under $55, and even worse, your seller won't post to USA.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

To get a watch with the date accurately lined up sometimes takes "A Few Dollars More", or perhaps "A Fistful of Dollars".



Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks
> The date is not lined up well in the window, but the time is fine after 8 hours.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12793753
> 
> 
> I bought one of these Xinew b-uhr for £2.75, nice silver colour case, a lot of these cheaper ones are black.


Link?????


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mens Stainless Steel Canvas Military Army Sport Date Analog Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay

Currently £2.99 for the brown strap version.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

THAT'S a very fine buy!! Thanks for sharing this!

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

This SINOBI is an excellent buy, and an excellent wear. I have one of these and can attest to its physical impact on the wrist; and, too, it IS an attention getter!

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Once again, G., an EXCELLENT -- AND influential -- video test of this Binger watch. Believe me when I say, your videos have been VERY influential in my decisions to try some of these "off the beaten path" watches, which turn out to be true BARGAINS. You do this site an excellent service, and I THANK YOU.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

My sincerest apologies to the membership for the picture foul ups. This Neanderthal Man computer user ACCIDENTALY DELETED albums from my PB account, and now they're gone. Sorry.

dave



dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang!
> 
> _ Happy New Year to ALL!! May it be joyous, healthy, and happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Mens Stainless Steel Canvas Military Army Sport Date Analog Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay
> 
> Currently £2.99 for the brown strap version.


 Does not ship to United States but AljX does (for a few $s more)


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> To get a watch with the date accurately lined up sometimes takes "A Few Dollars More", or perhaps "A Fistful of Dollars".


Clint Eastwood Fan Huh? Or just spaghetti westerns in general?Was there ever a spagheti western without him?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

James Haury said:


> Clint Eastwood Fan Huh? Or just spaghetti westerns in general?Was there ever a spagheti western without him?


Scores. Terence Hill possibly starred in more than Eastwood.

This is one of my favorites:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Name_Is_Nobody


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

They just came to mind, James 

it's not really my kind of thing, but he's certainly one hell of a guy!



James Haury said:


> Clint Eastwood Fan Huh? Or just spaghetti westerns in general?Was there ever a spagheti western without him?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd need my favourite Fistful of Dynamite.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

After getting the Casio F-91W, I was curious what the copies would be like.

So I ordered one for my brother as a bit of a joke, and a copy of the A158W-1 for myself.
They both arrived yesterday. I don't live near my brother, so I didn't see it in "real life", but he sent me a picture:








Looks quite good, allthough the digits are crooked. The mechanism probably needs alignment in the case.
It has a bright blue led light inside, which probably works better then the original.

The A158W-1 looks allright, allthough the casing is a bit "messy". It almost looks like it's a used watch. I also suspect the case is not metal but plastic or something. A magnet barely attached to it.
My daughter liked it though, and now it's hers  :







The watch looks a lotter bigger on her wrist.

I bought the black one for 1.47 dollar on eBay, the chrome one for 2.13 dollar on eBay too. For those prices, I really cannot complain.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wait until you see their timekeeping performance. You might then feel more like complaining 



Bughead said:


> After getting the Casio F-91W, I was curious what the copies would be like.
> 
> So I ordered one for my brother as a bit of a joke, and a copy of the A158W-1 for myself.
> They both arrived yesterday. I don't live near my brother, so I didn't see it in "real life", but he sent me a picture:
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
i have 2 watches i'm still expecting since the 11.11 big sale. 
I asked the seller about it but they keep repeating the tracking number (whichs gives no valid data about where the 2 watches are ...). 
It is more than 2 months now. What shall i do then ?
Thank you


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Open a dispute, or the sale will be validated and you will lose your money. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The famous Citizen Aviator homage from Naviforce is at one of its lowest prices here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NAVIFORC...hash=item41d709943e:m:mh4l8VyFRDVydULb0Upnr_Q

There is a choice of three colours, all at £6.39. I saw several other very good Naviforce deals the night before last, also on ebay UK, and intended to post them too, but they seem to have been ended abruptly by the seller, unfortunately.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Or you buy from https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAVIFORCE-...hash=item283e756420:m:mTikAb03xrqUTOColwgxtgA


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You could, but the price on my link is lower 



rich_in_the_lou said:


> Or you buy from https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAVIFORCE-...hash=item283e756420:m:mTikAb03xrqUTOColwgxtgA


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> You could, but the price on my link is lower


Your guy says


> Shippingoes not ship to United States |  See details


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I've kept an eye on the silver watch, but it's quite allright. After two days it's pretty much still on time. Maybe I got lucky. 



Mike_1 said:


> Wait until you see their timekeeping performance. You might then feel more like complaining


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah. Well, sorry about that. One or two of us are outside the USA and for once we can get a better deal 



rich_in_the_lou said:


> Your guy says


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That is excellent. Long may it continue 

The one I bought like that, I think from Malaysia, is actually something pretty clever - a quartz watch that is less accurate than the average cheap mechanical. I wondered if it was specially developed to mimic old tech 



Bughead said:


> I've kept an eye on the silver watch, but it's quite allright. After two days it's pretty much still on time. Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> The famous Citizen Aviator homage from Naviforce is at one of its lowest prices here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NAVIFORC...hash=item41d709943e:m:mh4l8VyFRDVydULb0Upnr_Q
> 
> There is a choice of three colours, all at £6.39. I saw several other very good Naviforce deals the night before last, also on ebay UK, and intended to post them too, but they seem to have been ended abruptly by the seller, unfortunately.


Thought i'd give this one a go and ordered the black one, seeing as its only the price of a couple of pints.
I'll report back in about a month when it gets here.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Excellent. Naviforce normally have better than average quality control for their price point, but with this model, I think it may be advisable to check the dial alignment carefully when you get it. I've seen a couple of reports of it being a bit off, and I think a promo pic in which it looked funny. Mine seemed fine, though. I think it's a really great watch at this price!


BikerJeff said:


> Thought i'd give this one a go and ordered the black one, seeing as its only the price of a couple of pints.
> I'll report back in about a month when it gets here.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 0931 ~9-10$





Benyar BY-5105M ~17-19$


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Can't beat a Casio!


----------



## digikazi (Jun 15, 2015)

thefruitbar said:


> Can't beat a Casio!
> View attachment 12817339


One of my favourite watches! Small, unobtrusive and light - I wore mine every day for about 1 year: at work, in the shower, in the pool.... that baby never missed a beat. Great watch, and I only paid £5 for it. I'm half tempted to see if Casio makes something like this in a metal case....

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## digikazi (Jun 15, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Wait until you see their timekeeping performance. You might then feel more like complaining


Amen! I was going to say the exact same thing - mine cost £3 with delivery and initially I was pleasantly surprised. It didn't have the niggling quality control issues others have mentioned. However, after a week it gained about 6 minutes!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I suspect they must use rejected modules or chips.



digikazi said:


> Amen! I was going to say the exact same thing - mine cost £3 with delivery and initially I was pleasantly surprised. It didn't have the niggling quality control issues others have mentioned. However, after a week it gained about 6 minutes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 2002 - Now $13.99 on Flash Sale!* Compare at $21+ on Ali Express


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SYNOKE 61576 *Sports Watch* - $2.99 FLASH SALE

*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SYNOKE 67606 *Outdoor Mountaineering Multifunction Men Watch* - $3.99 FLASH SALE*
Four colors to choose from, Analog/Digital


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

digikazi said:


> One of my favourite watches! Small, unobtrusive and light - I wore mine every day for about 1 year: at work, in the shower, in the pool.... that baby never missed a beat. Great watch, and I only paid £5 for it. I'm half tempted to see if Casio makes something like this in a metal case....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Agreed, I love mine too, even had bought the same MQ24 series five times, some I gave to my twins daughter. Love its super lightweight, almost feel wearing nothing at all. I also wish casio will make MQ24 series in black metal case and anti scratch glass.









Mine says hello


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Wait until you see their timekeeping performance. You might then feel more like complaining


Agreed. 
It's nothing wrong to bought it just for fun or curiosity, and yes it was ridiculously cheap. 
IMHO but it's not worthed at all. Better to save money, buy the original F-91W it's only 10 bucks in the bay delivered.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

LutFi said:


> Agreed.
> It's nothing wrong to bought it just for fun or curiosity, and yes it was ridiculously cheap.
> IMHO but it's not worthed at all. Better to save money, buy the original F-91W it's only 10 bucks in the bay delivered.


It is just about luck. I have 2 of those cheap ones. 1 is the most accurate watch that I have, same almost same accuracy of atomic watch, the other one loses 5 sec per day.
So, really a matter of luck as the quality check not done as it should be in China.
Of course non of them is water resistant or stainless steel case.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

So you were in fact lucky with both! Mine loses more like a minute/day.



striker_o said:


> It is just about luck. I have 2 of those cheap ones. 1 is the most accurate watch that I have, same almost same accuracy of atomic watch, the other one loses 5 sec per day.
> So, really a matter of luck as the quality check not done as it should be in China.
> Of course non of them is water resistant or stainless steel case.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

striker_o said:


> It is just about luck. I have 2 of those cheap ones. 1 is the most accurate watch that I have, same almost same accuracy of atomic watch, the other one loses 5 sec per day.
> So, really a matter of luck as the quality check not done as it should be in China.
> Of course non of them is water resistant or stainless steel case.


I wish I have those Chinese watch that have almost same accuracy of atomic watch. But none so far. 
So if I bought Chinese watch, I have to make sure first the module is from Japan. Sometimes got Seiko, Epson or Miyota. Which are good in time keeping.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

LutFi said:


> I wish I have those Chinese watch that have almost same accuracy of atomic watch. But none so far.
> So if I bought Chinese watch, I have to make sure first the module is from Japan. Sometimes got Seiko, Epson or Miyota. Which are good in time keeping.


I aggree.
Except that one, many of Chinese that I get loses time. And I have that problem on digitals, the analog ones are better.
Also, if you buy really really cheap ones 1-2$, than it is sure that the problem occurs.
When buying 5$+ than less problem.
Seems like they pay a bit attention after 5$, but of course no attention or whatever for 1-2$ watch.
Anyway, for that price range if the watch works than I have no right to ask questions probably  Happy with what I got. In total crap situation, thanks ebay for buyer protection.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have several watches with Chinese analogue movements from Sunon which keep time to 5 seconds/month.

But I also find that Chinese digital modules are never this accurate.



LutFi said:


> I wish I have those Chinese watch that have almost same accuracy of atomic watch. But none so far.
> So if I bought Chinese watch, I have to make sure first the module is from Japan. Sometimes got Seiko, Epson or Miyota. Which are good in time keeping.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got this 1 in for $16.80 USD. 70's Diver
Heritage Calendar







Arrived dead ,got her ticking away nicely now.



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~19 $ DT No.1 F2 and F3 review


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

The backlight on my new Skmei stopped working. Sad. Still within return window, though.










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Continuing my SUPER affordable week w/ another $20.00 USD find. I think I have enough to fill the week up.

Seiko Navigation Timer



_


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a shame. As a matter of interest, when it worked, did it manage to illuminate the entire display, or just the left side? Or was it the type that lights up the LCD digits themselves?



jetcash said:


> The backlight on my new Skmei stopped working. Sad. Still within return window, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
This is awesome ! 
Where did you find it please ?
Thanks 



watchdaddy1 said:


> _Continuing my SUPER affordable week w/ another $20.00 USD find. I think I have enough to fill the week up.
> 
> Seiko Navigation Timer
> 
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> This is awesome !
> Where did you find it please ?
> Thanks


Thanks lucky find, It was in my co workers car ashtray for years he said. He said "give me $20 bucks" I couldn't get the $$ out of my pocket fast enough, but to be fair he's not a watch guy.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks lucky find, It was in my co workers car ashtray for years he said. He said "give me $20 bucks" I couldn't get the $$ out of my pocket fast enough, but to be fair he's not a watch guy.
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Looks really very good.

Note : If I were your friend, you can never get it for 20$


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

striker_o said:


> Looks really very good.
> 
> Note : If I were your friend, you can never get it for 20$


Thanks. I know huh? But he said it didn't wrk.

But 1 flick of it & I heard the rotor spin...

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> That's a shame. As a matter of interest, when it worked, did it manage to illuminate the entire display, or just the left side? Or was it the type that lights up the LCD digits themselves?


I did light up the whole screen. Unlike my Casio, which only does the left side.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks. I know huh? But he said it didn't wrk.
> 
> But 1 flick of it & I heard the rotor spin...
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


I saw a review on Amazon for an automatic watch. The guy gave it one star, because whenever he didn't wear it for a few days, it stopped working.

Another reviewer complained about his automatic watch making noises whenever he shook it, so he sent it back.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I saw a review on Amazon for an automatic watch. The guy gave it one star, because whenever he didn't wear it for a few days, it stopped working.


Yep lots of non- watch guys dont know why there automatic or manual wind stops wrkn . I have a few employess Ive had to pour my knowledge too about watches & why it's not working.

It wasn't his , when he purchased the car YEARS ago it was in the vehicles ashtray, he's not a watch guy & he offered it to me for "20 bucks" so yr darn right I gave him $20.00.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Another 1 for Super Affordable week. 
Hamilton khaki field quartz. Purchase from W.O.W. years ago for $34.99 USD .. Yeah I know it's 20.00 or less thread



....who says your can't do watches on a budget.....


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

Please stop this, both the hamilton and the seiko are 100$ or more. You got a great deal, but this topic was mostly about really cheap watches. What i mean by this that you made a little sad with these post. Maybe i'm alone with this, but i checked this topic for fun little buys, not 100 dollar watches.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Another 1 for Super Affordable week.
> Hamilton khaki field quartz. Purchase from W.O.W. years ago for $34.99 USD .. Yeah I know it's 20.00 or less thread


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1senki said:


> Please stop this, both the hamilton and the seiko are 100$ or more. You got a great deal, but this topic was mostly about really cheap watches. What i mean by this that you made a little sad with these post. Maybe i'm alone with this, but i checked this topic for fun little buys, not 100 dollar watches.


I believe the OP (original poster) asked for watches that 1 has found for $20.00 or less on ebay, or w/ discount codes or deals we have each found.

No need to come off rude to me.

*If you don't like my post's don't read them. *


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> I believe the OP (original poster) asked for watches that 1 has found for $20.00 or less on ebay, or w/ discount codes or deals we have each found.
> 
> No need to come off rude to me.
> 
> *If you don't like my post's don't read them. *


It takes only a few seconds to click on page 1 of this thread ...and see the OP asked for other's ultraaffordables finds and that he started the thread with a pic of an Orkina Planet Ocean homage at <$20 from Ali Express...

So no: 1senki is correct, you have this thread mixed with another, and your last tip in bold actually is much ruder than 1senki "please stop" request.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

mougino said:


> It takes only a few seconds to click on page 1 of this thread ...and see the OP asked for other's ultraaffordables finds and that he started the thread with a pic of an Orkina Planet Ocean homage at <$20 from Ali Express...
> 
> So no: 1senki is correct, you have this thread mixed with another, and your last tip in bold actually is much ruder than 1senki "please stop" request.


I did take the few seconds & he found it on ebay he stated in the 3rd post.The only post I've made here that doesn't belong is the Hamilton for more that 20.00.But this is a forum where we share.

I'm not here to argue w/ you folks so carry on.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> I did take the few seconds & he found it on ebay he stated in the 3rd post.The only post I've made here that doesn't belong is the Hamilton for more that 20.00.But this is a forum where we share.
> 
> I'm not here to argue w/ you folks so carry on.


right! ^^

I was just reading post #3 and about to edit my post!

Ali Express/eBay, Shcmali Express/SchmeBay  (is that how you Americans say it?)

Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

$20 or less, let's see them! But no-one will complain if it's $20.99!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I received this Torbollo : https://fr..........s.com/store/pro...40.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.0.0.16f698d1a9vR85

Welcome to the Timex homage realm  Or shall i say _t_imex ?

Do you know if it's ok that the minute subdial does not show the same time that the minute hand ?

Also when using the chrono : shall the minute subdial start from 60 or from where it is ?

The delivery time was 2 and a 1/2 month (from 11.11 sales thus less than $20 ..), is this delay usual ?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> I received this Torbollo : https://fr..........s.com/store/pro...40.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.0.0.16f698d1a9vR85
> 
> ...


If you bought (your link does not come up)from a Chinese site the delay is absolutely par for the course.
I bought this at K mart it was $7.89 with a 30 percent discount without tax. I then added a NATO from Wal Mart for 5 bucks.












Specifications can be seen by mousing over the photos. The lugs are 20 mm wide. K Mart is closing their local store in april watches are 30% off.There are two kinds of watches I saw there CASIO digital and ANA Digital(no higher end Casio pieces) and lower end watches you would expect to find on ALI express,or deal Extreme etc.This watch is from the latter category.I hope K Mart insists on strict QC. I figured rather than order froma Chines discounter site I would skip the two month wait and get it as it was an






interesting piece. You can see here I have removed the sticker.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9115 ~14$


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! It's the start of a new week already! Today, this NAVIFORCE quartz date watch purchased from The 'Bay for about $10.50. Inspired by the famous "20 Dollars, let's see them" thread on WUS (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-30.html), this NAVIFORCE is actually very attractive and keeps great time, as quartz watches have a habit of doing. dave: 
  

Hhmmmm. The pics didn't transfer, so I'll have to manually enter them for you. AGAIN, this thread is simply FANTASTIC!! I never knew such marvelous watches existed!! dave:








​


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! It's the start of a new week already! Today, this NAVIFORCE quartz date watch purchased from The 'Bay for about $10.50. Inspired by the famous "20 Dollars, let's see them" thread on WUS (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-30.html), this NAVIFORCE is actually very attractive and keeps great time, as quartz watches have a habit of doing. dave:
> 
> 
> Hhmmmm. The pics didn't transfer, so I'll have to manually enter them for you. AGAIN, this thread is simply FANTASTIC!! I never knew such marvelous watches existed!! dave:


Preaching to the choir?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

They are indeed great watches for the price.

It looks as though "Japan Movement" has been replaced with "Quartz Watch" on the dial...which might or might not be significant.



dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! It's the start of a new week already! Today, this NAVIFORCE quartz date watch purchased from The 'Bay for about $10.50. Inspired by the famous "20 Dollars, let's see them" thread on WUS (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-30.html), this NAVIFORCE is actually very attractive and keeps great time, as quartz watches have a habit of doing. dave:
> 
> 
> Hhmmmm. The pics didn't transfer, so I'll have to manually enter them for you. AGAIN, this thread is simply FANTASTIC!! I never knew such marvelous watches existed!! dave:
> ...


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> They are indeed great watches for the price.
> 
> It looks as though "Japan Movement" has been replaced with "Quartz Watch" on the dial...which might or might not be significant.


Got one a couple of days ago from ebay with "Quartz Watch" instead of "Japan Movement" and the movement is a Seiko AL32A.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Preaching to the choir?


NO DOUBT!! HEH!

dave


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

japc said:


> Got one a couple of days ago from ebay with "Quartz Watch" instead of "Japan Movement" and the movement is a Seiko AL32A.


Great watch btw. Would have improved with a screw down crown, a better outer ring alignment, and a longer minute hand (already changed from the Citizen so why not extent it to get closer to the marks) but can't complain for about $10.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

My Naviforce (Citizen Aviator homage) also turned today, and also has 'quartz watch' instead of 'Japan Movement' on the dial.... No big deal, cant complain at all for only £6.30. I really like the look of it, although i shall probably change the strap for a Nato.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

japc said:


> Great watch btw. Would have improved with a screw down crown, a better outer ring alignment, and a longer minute hand (already changed from the Citizen so why not extent it to get closer to the marks) but can't complain for about $10.


ThiS kind of situation always made me think, if I have Seiko kinda movement on 10$ watch than why to pay for a Seiko quartz watch hundred dollars. I would go with 10$ as that exemple.
Nice catch


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cagarny 6816 ~ 14$


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Blingy but tastefully blingy. Goes great with a Blazer and a matching pocket square. 9.99$ on eBay.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

blakadder said:


> Blingy but tastefully blingy. Goes great with a Blazer and a matching pocket square. 9.99$ on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

I own one and it's one of my travel watches (I especially like the dual time and backlight functionalities).

The blue dial is also gorgeous IMO 

Nicolas


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Put the Naviforce watch on a red, grey & black nato...... which matches the dial pretty well.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKONE 5146* - R. Mille quartz homage - *$13.76*


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Putting the Casio through its paces


----------



## MDNTRDR (Feb 3, 2018)

20 bucks exactly with tax at Walmart keeping time within a couple seconds of the rest of the watches In my box and it’s a Mickey Mouse watch what’s not to love


----------



## MDNTRDR (Feb 3, 2018)

And pic


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GearBest Valentines Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
Now through February 15th. *Works on already discounted SALE items
*_*These could help knock a watch Under $20?*_

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

Example:

**Benyar 5113M - $20.22 *_(62% off)_>> with Coupon Code "*$4off-WT**" = **$16.22 **(Low Price on Ali Express - $27.99)
*









OR
*
Tevise T801 - $22.50 *>> with Coupon Code "*$4off-WT*" = *$18.50

*


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

My all-black (nearly all black) fashion watch arrived today from China. $3.45 delivered.

The black hands on black background can be seen fairly well enough in good light, not visible in poor light.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest is offering Special VIP coupons for Cadisen watches. * These can be used instead of the Valentines Coupon Codes above, for lower priced watches.

The coupons are *$2 OFF any watch over $10*, *$4 OFF any watch over $15* and *$6 OFF any watch over $20*.  These work out better for any Cadisen watch under $30, than the $4 OFF $20, Valentines Special.

The catch is you must select the appropriate coupon from the Item page, and then find that Coupon Code on your account's Coupon page.

_*Cadisen C9018*_ - *$15.97 *>>> with *$4 OFF Coupon* = *$11.97
*42mm quartz chronograph



*Cadisen C2013 - $20.50* >>> with *$6 OFF Coupon* = *$14.50*
41mm stainless steel case and bracelet, quartz chronograph


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Tevise T801A *_automatic* - Flash Sale: $17.99*
43mm stainless steel case, stainless bracelet with solid links, display back, 3 colors available


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Gearbest is offering Special VIP coupons for Cadisen watches. * These can be used instead of the Valentines Coupon Codes above, for lower priced watches.
> 
> The coupons are *$2 OFF any watch over $10*, *$4 OFF any watch over $15* and *$6 OFF any watch over $20*.  These work out better for any Cadisen watch under $30, than the $4 OFF $20, Valentines Special.
> 
> ...


The bottom one looks pretty good. Working sub dials and ss case is a plus. Looks similar to the Ochstin IWC homage i bought on gerabest, prob same movement and mine is still going well with good accuracy.

Hard to resist these cheapies...... all the joy of getting a new watch through the post, at only minimal expense.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

The local K-Mart is going out of business. This was the only watch in the case worth rescuing. I paid $10.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This one was $7.99. It's my hunting watch. Unfortunately it has a pretty big flaw in that the strap is integral to the case and the buckle pin is plastic. If the pin ever breaks I will just have to trim off the strap and make it an ugly plastic digital pocket watch. Or wear it around my neck like a redneck rapper.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Tevise T801A *_automatic* - Flash Sale: $17.99*
> 43mm stainless steel case, stainless bracelet with solid links, display back, 3 colors available


Snagged a green one. Thanks for the notice!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C2013 - $20.50* >>> with *$6 OFF Coupon* = *$14.50*
> 41mm stainless steel case and bracelet, quartz chronograph


"Men wear table is identity grade see watch is chosen knowledge ability"?

And it has two Seconds Timers?

Incredible the lack of effort they show on the listings.

Nice watch though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE!*

_*SYNOKE 61576*_ Sports Men's Outdoor Watch - GRAY - *$2.99 w/Free Shipping

*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

japc said:


> And it has two Seconds Timers?
> 
> Nice watch though.


I believe one sub-dial (@ 12:00) does 1/10 seconds, and the other (@ 6:00) is full seconds.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Has anyone noticed how thin the crystals seem to be on these really cheap watches ?
I've had a Sinobi, an Ochstin and a Naviforce and they've all been the same, tap the crystal with your nail and they sound ridiculously thin. I could imagine even a small tap against a door frame would break them.
I know these are cheap watches and i dont expect much quality, but it was just something i noticed.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> Has anyone noticed how thin the crystals seem to be on these really cheap watches ?
> I've had a Sinobi, an Ochstin and a Naviforce and they've all been the same, tap the crystal with your nail and they sound ridiculously thin. I could imagine even a small tap against a door frame would break them.
> I know these are cheap watches and i dont expect much quality, but it was just something i noticed.


I haven't thought about it, but you may still be right. I have to say, though, that I have destroyed watches in all manner of ways but this. I've yet to shatter a crystal, and it isn't really something one would go for, is it? Obviously you need to consider the durability of your watch, if you work or play in a rough environment.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> I haven't thought about it, but you may still be right. I have to say, though, that I have destroyed watches in all manner of ways but this. I've yet to shatter a crystal, and it isn't really something one would go for, is it? Obviously you need to consider the durability of your watch, if you work or play in a rough environment.


Cant say it really bothers me that much with watches as cheap as these, its more just airing my thoughts.
But the difference between the thickness of the crystals on these watches compared to cheap watches of known brands is night & day.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm surprised to see your comment as my traditional complaint is that the cheapest watches often have very thick crystals which become impossible to read the time through at acute viewing angles. I find the thinner ones used by Naviforce to be much more in line with what I prefer.



BikerJeff said:


> Has anyone noticed how thin the crystals seem to be on these really cheap watches ?
> I've had a Sinobi, an Ochstin and a Naviforce and they've all been the same, tap the crystal with your nail and they sound ridiculously thin. I could imagine even a small tap against a door frame would break them.
> I know these are cheap watches and i dont expect much quality, but it was just something i noticed.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I'm surprised to see your comment as my traditional complaint is that the cheapest watches often have very thick crystals which become impossible to read the time through at acute viewing angles. I find the thinner ones used by Naviforce to be much more in line with what I prefer.


Cant say i've noticed the acute angle view thing....
If any of these cheap watches pack up or get an issue that makes them unusable, i'll experiment just how hard or easy it is to break the crystal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BikerJeff said:


> Cant say i've noticed the acute angle view thing....
> If any of these cheap watches pack up or get an issue that makes them unusable, i'll experiment just how hard or easy it is to break the crystal.


Lol, it might hurt a little...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen & Söhne Calendar Automatic Watch KS 004 ReviewA bit more than 20$


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Tevise T801A *_automatic* - Flash Sale: $17.99*
> 43mm stainless steel case, stainless bracelet with solid links, display back, 3 colors available


Just to point out this works alongside the Gearbest codes posted already if purchasing multiple watches (I bought two to disassemble for fun):

*$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

*2 Tevise watches came to $27.98 delivered to Ireland - good price considering the cheapest mechanical watch I could find (all I need is the movement) would have cost me $11 delivered and this works out to $14.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

seagullfan said:


> Just to point out this works alongside the Gearbest codes posted already if purchasing multiple watches (I bought two to disassemble for fun):
> 
> *$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*
> 
> ...


When Tevise change and write something other than ' Perlative Cerenometer' than I will think to buy one maybe. I am very happy with cheap chinese Winner brand actually and honestly, I recommend it. Simple, cheap and does the job


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

Well that's the good thing when playing with 14 dollar watches - you can go ahead and change the dial to something else if you don't like the "original" one 

Winner watches are a bit too expensive for me to use as throwaway movement donators - heck locally 2 spring bars delivered might cost me $10 (though I'm not exactly relying on the springbars in these Tevise watches to be up to much either!)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

seagullfan said:


> Well that's the good thing when playing with 14 dollar watches - you can go ahead and change the dial to something else if you don't like the "original" one
> 
> Winner watches are a bit too expensive for me to use as throwaway movement donators - heck locally 2 spring bars delivered might cost me $10 (though I'm not exactly relying on the springbars in these Tevise watches to be up to much either!)


You can order a box of 180 assorted spring bars for under $2 w/free shipping, off Ali Express. If you have a large assortment of watches, you really should buy a box of spring bars.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This was about $2.50 which is the cost of the battery.The watch was in a grab bag I bought years back.The strap was paid for in 2010.(Five bucks)I put new batteries in my DW-9052 tonight and my Fossil SS digital.I got frustrated setting the Fossil. Out came the battery and went in the blue digi which is a snap to set. It has a killer backlight as well.This watch admits to Chinese manufacture but will not reveal a brand name.It is rather small for a digi but I quite like it.Specifications can be seen by mousing over the pictures.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> You can order a box of 180 assorted spring bars for under $2 w/free shipping, off Ali Express. If you have a large assortment of watches, you really should buy a box of spring bars.


I was about to say the same. Check also e-bay, recently I have bought 50spring bars around 1.5 $+free shipping


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1206 ~10$


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Geya chronograph on a Watchgecko leather strap









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
About postal services : which one do you recommend ? 
On Gearbest is it the same services that are available for Americas and Europe ?
For example : there is one called 'priority line' , ever used this ?
Another is registered , for example Netherlands posts, or even Azerbaïdjan Post services for free. 
Ever used the last one ?
Thanks


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I mostly go with the free option or least expensive.That's usually China post.I am not in a huge hurry to get the stuff waiting keeps me from spending more money.The stuff always arrives.---- I have spent a few extra dollars to speed up shipping but no more than that.I am opposed on principle to spending more for shipping than the items cost.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

It looks like you're not the only one choosing this option. 
Have you tried various services though ?


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Apparently, I like the submariner homages, I already have a blue SKMEI 9133 and a green SHIWEIBAO A2088.
But I still wanted another one, a blue one with a sunburst dial, so I ordered the Gonewa 001:









I am happy with it, it's got a 40 mm case (instead of the 35 mm as advertised on eBay..) which is the best size. Not too big, not too small.
The bezel rotates (unlike the SKMEI 9133), but only the hands are (weakly) lumed. The SKMEI and the SHIWEIBAO also have the markers lumed.
The metal strap feels light and cheap, but the middle link has a brushed look, and the side links are shiny. Which gives a nice look. I might replace it for a nato strap though.
The ticking noise is luckily not extremely loud as in some of the chinese watches. It's got a press on rear cover.

Overall, a pretty cool watch, bought for 6.57 dollar on eBay (case diameter is 4 cm, not 3.5 as advertised). Shippping was pretty fast, it arrived two weeks after ordering.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Two new arrivals, two affordables from ali express with a little twist (new straps):

First this Torbollo chrono. It came with a black leather strap that was too dressy for the dial so I purchased a magnetic all-black milanese bracelet on alix. Total cost: 13€ + 7€ = 20€ (sub-twenty in euro but not in usd strictly speaking ~ $24.8)









Second this Bei nuo. Ditto it came with the too classic (/classy) black faux leather strap, I changed it for a 22mm nylon Zulu that was lying around from my Draken Tugela KS (came with 3 straps and I only use one). Total cost: 1.97€ + 0.00€ (~ $2.5)









Oops, I forgot a third cheapo for which I didn't even change the strap: this black/yellow MiGEER race watch. The quartz movement is horribly noisy, but the rubber band w/ yellow stitching is incredibly good and comfortable for the price! Got it for 2.20€ (~ $2.75)









Nicolas

[edit] links: Torbollo chrono [from Ali Express] ; black milanese magnetic band [from Ali Express] ; Beinuo blue silver watch [from Ali Express] ; MiGEER black/yellow w/ silicone strap [from Ali Express]


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> About postal services : which one do you recommend ?
> On Gearbest is it the same services that are available for Americas and Europe ?
> For example : there is one called 'priority line' , ever used this ?
> ...


Gearbest took longer time for shipping than ebay and ali. 
Never tried Azerbaïdjan Post, but Netherlands and Malaysia posts are surely took longer time than anything. The fastest and safest so far is Deutsche DHL even in free one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

5€ garage sale Mickey Mouse toy watch transferred (dial/hands/movement) in a 1.3€ case from an Ali Express quartz. With a spare Milanese bracelet from an Mg.Orkina watch (a few bucks as well). I would estimate the total as less than $10.









Details on the DIY here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45327727

Nicolas


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like what you did with that Mickey,Mougino. Of the other three I like the torbollo the best.Someday I may try a magnetic milanese bracelet. I have a quartz Mickey but may get rid of it.I really don't like the direction Disney is going. Walt would not approve of his corporation now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> I really like what you did with that Mickey,Mougino. Of the other three I like the torbollo the best.Someday I may try a magnetic milanese bracelet. I have a quartz Mickey but may get rid of it.I really don't like the direction Disney is going. Walt would not approve of his corporation now.


Thanks for the compliment James.

I have to agree on Disney Corp.' recent direction, but that should not prevent us from liking those Mickey Mouse watches... Please don't get rid of yours 

Mickey is an historical figure. I remember my first mecanical alarm clock being this exact same Mickey with the red pants, yellow shoes and hands, well... as hands! I was 5 or 6 at the time (in the early 80's) and this clock was one of the first noticeable present I recall... Having made this watch today was driven by the memory of this old Mickey clock, like a Proust madeleine on my wrist if you will 

Nicolas

[edit] found it! Not the exact same but a close one!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Does free (inherited) count? In all fairness, you probably could find one for under a dub.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yup, it counts it's under 20 bucks.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9024M ~20$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Skmei 1134* Sports Male 5ATM WR (Casio DW5600 homage) - *$5.80*


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Be aware that the SKMEI 1134 is a lot bigger then the Casio DW5600:








(picture found here)

It's a shame, if it was the same size I really would have wanted one.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got the Skmei 1134 and it's indeed a lot larger than the DW-5600. But for me the bigger size is a good thing, makes it nicer to wear.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Didn't realise the SKMEI was that much bigger. I like it, the 5600 has always been too small for me.
Tempted to buy one now, seeing how its just loose change money.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Couldn't resist it..... Ordered.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen C-9016G Chronograph ~21$


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

Bughead said:


> Be aware that the SKMEI 1134 is a lot bigger then the Casio DW5600:
> 
> It's a shame, if it was the same size I really would have wanted one.


Me too, if not just for the strap.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bughead said:


> Be aware that the SKMEI 1134 is a lot bigger then the Casio DW5600:
> 
> View attachment 12926217
> 
> ...


Sanda do a version, same movement as the Skmei in g-shock size, it's the women's version, the man's version is gigantic.

EDIT:
Sanda 329 and 923, I bought mine in the traditional grey screen version


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

My 3-year-old insisted on having a watch. I couldn't find any Seiko's fit for a toddler, so of the small selection of not-hideous toddler watches on Amazon, this is what she chose 










Oh and before I started collecting automatics recently, I wore the same stainless digital Casio A178WA-1A, the one with the bigger face, for about 7 years. Currently $16.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Sanda do a version, same movement as the Skmei in g-shock size, it's the women's version, the man's version is gigantic.


Yeah, I know, I own a blue "women's" version.  See: Sanda 293
I now regret a little that I ordered a blue version. I would have liked a "normal" (black font, gray background) version too.
The viewing angle of the blue version isn't very good.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

$16


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SYNOKE 61576 Sports Men Waterproof Outdoor Watch - GRAY*

Promo Price: *$3.19*

Coupon Price: *$2.79 USD*

Coupon Code: *SYNOKE2370*

Times: 1000

Deadline: 6/3/2018


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *SYNOKE 61576 Sports Men Waterproof Outdoor Watch - GRAY*
> 
> Promo Price: *$3.19*
> 
> ...


Looks like this may be a good candidate for a backlight image project that I have been thinking about for a coworker or 5. Thanks for posting.

It looks a lot like an SMKEI that I tore apart except it doesn't appear to have the strange double polarized film that does strange things when you turn on the backlight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

Bughead said:


> Yeah, I know, I own a blue "women's" version.  See: Sanda 293
> I now regret a little that I ordered a blue version. I would have liked a "normal" (black font, gray background) version too.
> The viewing angle of the blue version isn't very good.


I have that watch with the grey background and one with a negative display. Nice watches and practically the same size as the Casio g-shock. The Casio is more accurate but I am well satisfied with them. I've always wanted a negative diaplay watch but most of them seem overpriced.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Sanda do a version, same movement as the Skmei in g-shock size, it's the women's version, the man's version is gigantic.
> 
> EDIT:
> Sanda 329 and 923, I bought mine in the traditional grey screen version
> ...


I ve seen and examined both the mans and womans version. Better stay away. They re garbage-looking and feeling replicas.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Sanda do a version, same movement as the Skmei in g-shock size, it's the women's version, the man's version is gigantic.
> 
> EDIT:
> Sanda 329 and 923, I bought mine in the traditional grey screen version
> ...


I ve seen and examined both the mans and womans version. Better stay away. They re garbage-looking and feeling replicas.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I like mine, still working nicely after about half a year and only cost around £3.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello guys, I receive this watches today. GUANQIN Automatic, a Omega Seamaster homage for 19.70 U. S. Dollars,a GUANQIN Automatic with small seconds for 18.36 U. S. Dollars and a Jonas & Verus gold plated chronograph for 17.98 U. S. Dollars.









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

evritis said:


> Hello guys, I receive this watches today. GUANQIN Automatic, a Omega Seamaster homage for 19.70 U. S. Dollars,a GUANQIN Automatic with small seconds for 18.36 U. S. Dollars and a Jonas & Verus gold plated chronograph for 17.98 U. S. Dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the Seamaster homage? Normally it is much more expensive.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

evritis said:


> Hello guys, I receive this watches today. GUANQIN Automatic, a Omega Seamaster homage for 19.70 U. S. Dollars,a GUANQIN Automatic with small seconds for 18.36 U. S. Dollars and a Jonas & Verus gold plated chronograph for 17.98 U. S. Dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible deal on the Guanqins! Did you get them pre-owned?

The first one is the *Guanqin GQ30068*. It's basically the same watch as the Sangdo OM311 series, with a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 movement.

The second is a *Guanqin GJ16028*, with a Sea-Gull TY-27xx/ST-17 movement. They made two variations, one with Roman numerals, and one with minimalist stick indices.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Incredible deal on the Guanqins! Did you get them pre-owned?
> 
> The first one is the *Guanqin GQ30068*. It's basically the same watch as the Sangdo OM311 series, with a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 movement.
> 
> The second is a *Guanqin GJ16028*, with a Sea-Gull TY-27xx/ST-17 movement. They made two variations, one with Roman numerals, and one with minimalist stick indices.


I buy it new,for the first one the seller ends the listing for the second now he has increased the price to 34.99. To be true here is a photo from my ebay account with the purchase.









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

$19. Victorinox Cadet not included. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

m3ga said:


> Do you have a link to the Seamaster homage? Normally it is much more expensive.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


This listing has ends from seller,but still have a few automatic Guanqin with good price,i have this 2 on way,this for 21.98 https://www.ebay.com/itm/232602954256?var=532014785608 and this for 27.99 https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUANQIN-Au...var=532014785613&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HMT, listed as used but turned out to be NOS, £6.88 including postage.

p.s. whole dial lume!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

evritis said:


> I buy it new,for the first one the seller ends the listing for the second now he has increased the price to 34.99. To be true here is a photo from my ebay account with the purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had a great deal on a watch I was going to buy for my sister, but by the time she made her color selection, the price had more than doubled. It's still a good deal, but no longer _*irresistibly*_ cheap.


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Apparently, I like the submariner homages, I already have a blue SKMEI 9133 and a green SHIWEIBAO A2088.
> But I still wanted another one, a blue one with a sunburst dial, so I ordered the Gonewa 001:
> 
> View attachment 12904921
> ...


Thank you








SL28 inside


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm glad you like it too.:-!

Meanwhile, another watch arrived today. After getting my Casio F91W I discovered that I found it a bit small. So I started searching for a Casio-like watch that was a bit bigger, 40 mm wide would be nice.
I found the SKMEI 1299:








It's 40 mm wide, which is a nice size. The watch feels substantial, not cheap, I think the case is made out of metal.
The viewing angle is good, and the numbers are easily readable. 
I am not a fan of the useless round graphic in the top left corner, but I think can live with it.
It's got Time - Day - Date (I had to set year too, so Perpetual Calendar), Alarm, Stopwatch, Dual Time and Countdown timer.
The band is nice, flexible, and doesn't feel plastic. The lug width is 18 mm, so it would probably fit a nato strap.

I bought it for 5,38 euros (6.63 dollars) on deal extreme.


----------



## Bagpuss007 (Feb 23, 2016)

This one of my under $20 watches. have it on today its a blingy Mark Ecko. I bought from a Timex factory shop in Orlando when on Holiday about 12 years ago.
Its a bit of fun I liked the dial with the colours sub dials. Think its suppose to be a lady watch perhaps or unisex. Has a nice quartz movement and is well made with a nice strap.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just picked this up on gearbest delivered for $7.00 Canadian. I like it fine, the case has some imperfections and the crystal is probably the softest I've ever seen but it looks ok and keeps time better than my Seiko automatic.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bagpuss007 said:


> This one of my under $20 watches. have it on today its a blingy Mark Jacobs. I bought from a Timex factory shop in Orlando when on Holiday about 12 years ago.
> Its a bit of fun I liked the dial with the colours sub dials. Think its suppose to be a lady watch perhaps or unisex. Has a nice quartz movement and is well made with a nice strap.


Surprising! And kind of nice  If it weren't for the diamonds around the case, I would wear it!

Nicolas


----------



## Bagpuss007 (Feb 23, 2016)

They are not real diamonds, just crystals! But men can have diamonds my wife is Dimond mad and I have started to catch the bug, but I don't have any.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Bughead said:


> I'm glad you like it too.:-!
> 
> Meanwhile, another watch arrived today. After getting my Casio F91W I discovered that I found it a bit small. So I started searching for a Casio-like watch that was a it bigger, 40 mm wide would be nice.
> I found the SKMEI 1299:
> ...


I didn't know that Skmei made a Casio Royale. Is nothing sacred?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## smallwrist (Oct 12, 2016)

Whole dial lume is pretty awesome for a cheap watch!


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

jetcash said:


> I didn't know that Skmei made a Casio Royale. Is nothing sacred?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks, yes, that must be the watch this SKMEI is a "Homage" to.  
Allthough the SKMEI 1335 even comes closer:








Was the Casio Royale ever offered in black?

I wonder if SKMEI has a deal with Casio to use their molds for producing watches.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

jetcash said:


> I didn't know that Skmei made a Casio Royale. Is nothing sacred?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


The Chinese homage (or outright copy) anything and everything.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

How are people finding the accuracy on these Skmei digi watches ?.... I'm waiting on one to be delivered.
I'm hearing they're not that accurate.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

Picked this up off gearbest delivered for $9.00 I like it a lot more than I should, lol


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bughead said:


> Ah, thanks, yes, that must be the watch this SKMEI is a "Homage" to.
> Allthough the SKMEI 1335 even comes closer:
> View attachment 12946987
> 
> ...


I just ordered one of the silver ones, £6.78 total.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MY SKMEI 1123 keeps good time.












The bracelet wasn't great though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> How are people finding the accuracy on these Skmei digi watches ?.... I'm waiting on one to be delivered.
> I'm hearing they're not that accurate.


I have a dual movement SKMEI 1016, and the analog movement is more accurate that the digital time. I would have figured it would be the other way around, since the digital movement has no mechanical parts. The digital section runs slow.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mechanic1908 said:


> Picked this up off gearbest delivered for $9.00 I like it a lot more than I should, lol


Looks a lot like my $3 "Omujia" from ali express (which I do not recommend, real garbage)

Nicolas


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I have a dual movement SKMEI 1016, and the analog movement is more accurate that the digital time. I would have figured it would be the other way around, since the digital movement has no mechanical parts. The digital section runs slow.


Yes, i would have expected a digital to be more accurate than analogue as well....
My Chinese analogues have varied in accuracy. The Naviforce is very accurate, the Ochstin and Sinobi not so good..... Guess i'll see what the Skmei (G5600 homage) digital is like when it turns up.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Picked up this BOBOBIRD wood watch on AMZN for $6 with a coupon code a few months back. I really like the hands and the dial. The digital portion is next to useless because it is so hard to read. And the hands block it most of the time anyway. It does light up nice, though.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Nice look imo., thanks for sharing.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Like new condition, all stainless, screw down crown, divers extension, sapphire crystal, 60 click bezel, solid links, 200m water resistance, ETA 955.114 quartz movement, $15.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Do any of you guys use Vipon? Its the site I get my coupon codes for Amazon (with Prime Shipping). Just picket up some watch bands this week, too.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

69i57j0l4.14268j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8[/video]


ManOnTime said:


> Like new condition, all stainless, screw down crown, divers extension, sapphire crystal, 60 click bezel, solid links, 200m water resistance, ETA 955.114 quartz movement, $15.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

85 cents on fleamarket. New battery, around 1$.

34 mm full Titanium case, drilled lugs, swiss Ronda movement.

Made for slovenian tyre company Sava as merch watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT Coming in, just under the wire!*_
*GUANQIN GS19083* Trendy Quartz Watch - BLUE - $23.99 >> Coupon Code "*$4off-WT*" = *$19.99*
41mm x 10mm case, Date @ 9:00, Crown @ 2:00, Blue dial with White and Red accents, small second dial


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

$1.9 hulk sub modded to remove the seconds hand, with a $2.4 green silicone strap with quick release pin springbars.

Next mod is reluming!

Nicolas


----------



## w2338h (Jul 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> $1.9 hulk sub modded to remove the seconds hand, with a $2.4 green silicone strap with quick release pin springbars.
> 
> Next mod is reluming!
> 
> Nicolas


Also available on ebay for $2.32

Search for "Gent's Watch Leather Stainless Steel Army Watch Analog Quartz Wristwatch"


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

If've got some submariner homages, and the SKMEI 1299 I recently recieved is a Casio "Royale" homage. Both these kind of watches have something in common: James Bond.
Today I got a third James Bond homage watch, the Weros. It's a "homage" to the Omega Seamaster:









It's got a case of 44 mm, but it doesn't feel "too big". That's probably because of the black bezel.
Lug width is 22 mm, and it came with this black nato strap. The strap smells a bit like canvas, but looks allright.
The watch does feel a bit cheap, the dial looks like it is printed on paper, and the case isn't entirely smooth. It has very small casting marks around the edges.
Also the number "60" on the (not rotating) bezel isn't aligned exactly at the 12 o'clock position (or the dial isn't aligned, not sure).
Ticking noise is not excessive, quite acceptable.
edit: forgot to mention: there is weak lume on the hands, all the white is lume.

I've bougth it for 3,50 euros (4.30 dollar) at a....xpress (can't post links to it, so search for productid 32777994192), so I really cannot complain about it feeling a bit cheap... 
(direct, probably temporary, link)


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

My fist G Shock! DW-9052 from eBay ($20 BIN) with a terrible picture, but an encouraging description. Turned out to be in great shape.

I gave it a deep cleaning and it is good as new to me. I am planning on hydromodding this when I get the chance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bughead said:


> If've got some submariner homages, and the SKMEI 1299 I recently recevied is a Casio "Royale" homage. Both these kind of watches have something in common: James Bond.
> Today I got a third James Bond homage watch, the Weros. It's a "homage" to the Omega Seamaster:
> 
> View attachment 12958943
> ...


I ordered the same one in white version a few days back! 

Ali Express link









Nicolas


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Speaking of Casio Royale homages...









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi ;=) About the Weros in #3886 . Did you take it to experiment ? It looks like an excellent model to train for all the needed after sale steps (mounting new bracelet/clasp/straps, luming, changing batteries, hands and so on)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi ;=) About the Weros in #3886 . Did you take it to experiment ? It looks like an excellent model to train for all the needed after sale steps (mounting new bracelet/clasp/straps, luming, changing batteries, hands and so on)


On my side that's totally what I bought it for: I will try to remove the bezel insert, rotate it for dual time, and re-glue it. Probably reluming the hands too but as for the indices I'm not sure how to relume them in orange...

Nicolas


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi ;=) About the Weros in #3886 . Did you take it to experiment ? It looks like an excellent model to train for all the needed after sale steps (mounting new bracelet/clasp/straps, luming, changing batteries, hands and so on)


No, I just bought it because I liked the design. But I have this other watch I am thinking about modifying, the Miler S-555. It needs a different dial.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Probably reluming the hands too but as for the indices I'm not sure how to relume them in orange...
> 
> Nicolas


ebay seller EHCglow sells orange lume pigment. All of their pigments are great, but the orange is orange in daylight, not so great for my application, but it might work for you.

I have purchased a couple of times from them and they are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> ebay seller EHCglow sells orange lume pigment. All of their pigments are great, but the orange is orange in daylight, not so great for my application, but it might work for you.
> 
> I have purchased a couple of times from them and they are great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I definitely will look into that!

Incidentally do you have a WUS thread about custom lume, amd the techniques involved?

Nicolas


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thanks! I definitely will look into that!
> 
> Incidentally do you have a WUS thread about custom lume, amd the techniques involved?
> 
> Nicolas


I am not sure I found a single resource on lume that was great as there is no definitive guru in the area. I am using UV cure nail polish and that seems to work well as a binder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

do you know how those nails or screws on the top, that 4 thing is called? mine missing those and it's relly messing with my light ocd


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I am not sure I found a single resource on lume that was great as there is no definitive guru in the area. I am using UV cure nail polish and that seems to work well as a binder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what is UV cure nail polish (English is not my mother tongue, sorry). Would you have a brand and/or product name, or a link to the one you bought?

Nicolas


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm not sure what is UV cure nail polish (English is not my mother tongue, sorry). Would you have a brand and/or product name, or a link to the one you bought?
> 
> Nicolas


Sure thing. You will also need a way to cure the polish. I had that covered so no help on that one. Here is the polish link https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01NCPU8LP/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi, some tips i found about luming, haven't tried myself yet. If you tried already or know a good tutorial you're using can you please share ? 



 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glow-in-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 NoctiLumina® Luminizing Kits


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Found a replacement for my dead Skmei-Shock. Backlight is a joke, but everything else looks good.

$10.97









RIP, my cheapo friend. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen and Sohne KS221 review


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi, some tips i found about luming, haven't tried myself yet. If you tried already or know a good tutorial you're using can you please share ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glow-in-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 NoctiLumina Luminizing Kits


I just finished watching this but the most interesting part is cut out 

You see him applying a big blob of lume paste on the hands, and then magic! next scene is the perfectly polished hand with perfectly applied lume... what happened between the two? how did he sculpt the lume to remove the excess??


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Speaking of Casio Royale homages...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it alright. I wonder what rationale is behind homaging that? How much does the original cost? I'd understood it to be a quite affordable watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> It looks like it alright. I wonder what rationale is behind homaging that? How much does the original cost? I'd understood it to be a quite affordable watch.


Original is thrice as costy.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Aren't they both copying the more expensive Seiko Octopussy?


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Aren't they both copying the more expensive Seiko Octopussy?


Yep, that's the reason it's nicknamed the "Casio Royale", a play on "Casino Royal", in this excellent watchuseek thread.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, I'm aware of that play on words, but he wore an Omega Seamaster in the Casino Royale remake so just seems confusing, I prefer "Seiko Octopussy" myself.

P.S.
To make it even more confusing i've seen publicity pictures from Casino Royale where the genuine Omega has been photoshopped out and replaced with a Casio! (I've seen both versions).


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Speaking of Casio's... I got a 25 euro coupon for my birthday from my work, and I could use it on some webshops.
So, of course I bought a watch for it. 
This is the Casio AW-49HE-2AVEF:







It smaller then it looks in the pictures, the case is just under 38 mm width, lug width is a little over 18 mm.
The hands, numbers and markers are lumed. But the hands are far more brighter then the numbers and markers (those are hardly readable in the dark).
In the digital section it's got time, date, alarm, dual time (or should that be triple?) and stopwatch. These are activated/adusted by two buttons on the left site (hidden by my sleeve in the picture).
One novelty is that it has a choice of 4 chimes for the alarm. They are all just beeping, but the tone is different.
There is no light in the digital section.
There is also no second hand in the analog part of it, and adjusting the analog part is done via a half hidden button on the right.
When pressed once it advances 20 seconds, when holding the button it goes into "high speed" mode. I can only advance, there is no reverse.

The band thick and very stiff, not very comfortable. I now replaced it with a 18mm black nato strap, which has a tiny bit of play between the lugs.
I did like the look with the rubber band though, I might change it back. But I would have expected a better strap from a brand-watch.

All in all an nice little quirky and original watch.

I bought it for 19,99 euros in a Dutch webshop, which is over 20 dollars, but you can find it for sub 20 dollars on eBay or American Amazon.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Holuns JY006 watch review


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

mougino said:


> I just finished watching this but the most interesting part is cut out
> 
> You see him applying a big blob of lume paste on the hands, and then magic! next scene is the perfectly polished hand with perfectly applied lume... what happened between the two? how did he sculpt the lume to remove the excess??


Take a look at this video, it explains it a bit better and is the one I watched when I was learning how to do it:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Take a look at this video, it explains it a bit better and is the one I watched when I was learning how to do it:


Just watched it: great video  thanks for the link!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Take a look at this video, it explains it a bit better and is the one I watched when I was learning how to do it:


I'd like to practice reluming on cheap watches, a WIS pointed me to EHCglow pigment powder, 10 grams for $2.80 seems perfect but they do not ship outside the US 

Would you have a recommendation for a lume powder in very small quantity that ships to Europe?

[edit] Answering myself: I just purchased this green pigment powder on eBay (seller based in the UK) BRIGHT ZZ3 pigment powder Glow in the dark GREEN luminescent luminous 20g *(£7.50)* [from eBay]









Nicolas


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

mougino said:


> I'd like to practice reluming on cheap watches, a WIS pointed me to EHCglow pigment powder, 10 grams for $2.80 seems perfect but they do not ship outside the US
> 
> Would you have a recommendation for a lume powder in very small quantity that ships to Europe?
> 
> Nicolas


The powder I use is this one from ebay (looks like you already found it!):

Luminous Powder

They do ship to Europe but 20g is the smallest quantity they do in the fine (small particle size) powder. That's enough to do hundreds of watches. It's very bright and easily lasts all night.









The blue lume in the above watch is from another ebay seller and they do 3g sample packs in various colours, which is still enough for dozens of watches. Only downside is a much bigger particle size so it's a bit coarse and gritty to work with, but it's usable and gives equally good results.

Blue Lume

If you use a water based acrylic binder like I do, you can alter the colour of the lume to a certain extent by adding food colouring or something similar. For this watch I wanted a slightly brown antique look to match the numbers, so I added a tiny amount of gravy browning. Worked a treat with very little loss of brightness. The actual colour doesn't show up well in this photo, but you can see that the lume on the hands is slightly darker than the lume on the bezel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Lancman said:


> The powder I use is this one from ebay (looks like you already found it!):
> 
> Luminous Powder
> 
> ...


Super! Many thanks man 

Nicolas


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that play on words, but he wore an Omega Seamaster in the Casino Royale remake so just seems confusing, I prefer "Seiko Octopussy" myself.
> 
> P.S.
> To make it even more confusing i've seen publicity pictures from Casino Royale where the genuine Omega has been photoshopped out and replaced with a Casio! (I've seen both versions).


The CASIO royale is seen in the segment where James Bond is in Q's workshop there is a Radio direction finder watch and a TV reciever watch.Don't expect everything to make sense.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is a screenshot, you can see it is the Seiko.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Cross watch. Very happy for the $10 it cost. Now back up to ~$30.

Home page


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

BikerJeff said:


> How are people finding the accuracy on these Skmei digi watches ?.... I'm waiting on one to be delivered.
> I'm hearing they're not that accurate.


Well, i received this Skmei (G-5600 homage) last week. Its an ok looking digital and i definitely prefer its bigger size over the real deal 5600.
However, the timekeeping is pretty bad. Synced it when i got it last thursday and its already 9 seconds slow. This watch will lose at least one minute a month.

So it seems the reports of bad timekeeping on them are correct.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Got my Skmei 1220 in from DX. Changed the band to a black pu leather I had laying around.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ironman 1st version, '89 date cde, $14 shipped. (ebay)


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Got it on eBay for $1.88. Came in yesterday. Reminds me of the Doobo I've seen on here.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

I've also been getting cheap bands on Amazon using coupon codes from Vipon.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

steve399 said:


> Ironman 1st version, '89 date cde, $14 shipped. (ebay)
> 
> View attachment 12988231


Nice. This was the watch that I wore though middle school. I have been thinking of hunting one down. Yours looks to be in great shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kevin (Feb 19, 2018)

How do the amazon nato's feel?


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

The Kevin said:


> How do the amazon nato's feel?


They are thin, but they are good for the price (4pack for $2+). Not scratchy or anything like that.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

radior2 said:


> They are thin, but they are good for the price (4pack for $2+). Not scratchy or anything like that.


I have enjoyed them at full price like a sucker. Checking out vipon now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I finally received the SKMEI 1123, it's clone of the Casio A158W-1.
It took 2 months before I received it...

Here it is:









It's a nice watch, the case is even metal, and the LED light is better then the light in the Casio:









It keeps time pretty well, it's still on time to the minute after a week.
The one thing that bothers me is that the display is slightly crooked. I might try to correct it sometime.

I bought it because I wanted to convert it to a Casio F-91WM-7AEF look alike. 
On eBay I found some 18 mm rubber watch bands, and I changed the metal band for those. 
I think it looks rather good:








Changing the band was a bit finicky, because the rubber is a bit thick around the pins, but it is doable. 
I also tried to fit a 18mm nato strap, but it didn't fit. There is not enough room between the pin and the watch case.

The watch was 7.65 dollar on eBay, but I wouldn't recommend buying it there. The silver one is sold out, and they raised the price. Also it took way to long before it was delivered.
On deal extreme the same watch is 7.81 dollar. 
The rubber watch band I bought for 0.99 dollar on eBay.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats bughead, watch looks really great with the rubber band!

Great mini-review and excellent job linking to the watch and the strap 

Wear it in good health!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Lancman said:


> The powder I use is this one from ebay (looks like you already found it!):
> 
> Luminous Powder
> 
> ...


My first reluming job is _very_ sloppy compared to yours :shame: but it's my first and I'm still a little proud 

Thanks for sharing your experience, I agree the eBay UK "Glow in the dark" powder is indeed quite luminous, the resulting brightness is spectacular 

Nicolas









Reminder: base watch is an Ali Express $1.9 hulk sub modded to remove the seconds hand, with a $2.4 green silicone strap with quick release pin springbars.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

My Winner came in from eBay. Swapped out the steel band for a black Nato. I am really digging it!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@mougino - you must relume the hands on the back side, not on the front. And you need to remove what is already on the hands. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> @mougino - you must relume the hands on the back side, not on the front. And you need to remove what is already on the hands.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Yes but keep in mind I practiced on a $2 Chinese cheapo with NO lume: indices are basically white plastic stickers surrounded by a silvery plastic ring, and hands are cheap alloy with white stickers on them. That's no _real_ Rolex with hollow hands where you can remove and replace the lume y'know? 

Nicolas


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

mougino said:


> Yes but keep in mind I practiced on a $2 Chinese cheapo with NO lume: indices are basically white plastic stickers surrounded by a silvery plastic ring, and hands are cheap alloy with white stickers on them. That's no _real_ Rolex with hollow hands where you can remove and replace the lume y'know?
> 
> Nicolas


The hands can be a bit tricky. About the markers, you painted directly on the dial? Saw a tutorial video where they did a solid, kind of rubbery, sheet with the lume, cut the markers from there and glued them to the dial for

1. easier application
2. stronger lume given that the sheet was a bit thick
3. more consistent lume
4. marker reuse as you can remove them as apply elsewhere
5. seconds hand "lollypoping" (i'm getting a bit carried away)

If you have enough hand space to allow for the fatter markers that may be an option.


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

I've become smitten by these rectangular Casio dress watches. Japanese quartz, sunburst dials, reasonable size, stainless steel case (apparently) and a leather strap. There are different dial colors and bracelet options too. The model pictured below is ref. MTP-V007L-7E1, they go for around €17 on eBay and Creationwatches. Does anyone have any experience of these? Couldn't find much information about them outside of Japanese sites.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

on the 'bay now and then, but finding one w/ the bezel and button graphics intact is harder, pricey, or both. I got lucky.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

radior2 said:


> My Winner came in from eBay. Swapped out the steel band for a black Nato. I am really digging it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question about the Winner. I know its a very cheap Chinese Mechanical. It seems to be running rather fast. Is there a break in period? I wound it up when I first got it a couple of days ago.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

so I'm going cheat by $.99. for $20.99 on ali


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

radior2 said:


> I have a question about the Winner. I know its a very cheap Chinese Mechanical. It seems to be running rather fast. Is there a break in period? I wound it up when I first got it a couple of days ago.


Mine keeps accurate time when worn all week long.

Nicolas


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

mougino said:


>


wow... :-x


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

supawabb said:


> wow... :-x


Come on man, that isn't cool. Another poster did a great job of pointing out the flaws while offering constructive comments. Someone shares their first attempt at luming and you make fun of his work. That is plain mean.

He is learning, as am I. I didnt post my first crack at luming because I didn't think it worth sharing. I will post it now as a showing of support.









If this is where we start then there is a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

I measured mine with Wildspectre (Android app) and it seems to be gaining one minute a day. I am going to try and regulate it. Ordered a friction ball, so I should be trying it out next week sometime. Wish me luck!


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

$22 Canadian Dollars, brand new from Amazon itself. Got 2.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Come on man, that isn't cool. Another poster did a great job of pointing out the flaws while offering constructive comments. Someone shares their first attempt at luming and you make fun of his work. That is plain mean.
> 
> He is learning, as am I. I didnt post my first crack at luming because I didn't think it worth sharing. I will post it now as a showing of support.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking my defense, although to be honest I know I did a bad job (I called it sloppy while posting it ) and to be even more honest supawabb's picture made me laugh a lot 

No harm done, I enjoy a little fun!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

radior2 said:


> I measured mine with Wildspectre (Android app) and it seems to be gaining one minute a day. I am going to try and regulate it. Ordered a friction ball, so I should be trying it out next week sometime. Wish me luck!


Good luck! Post the results, bad or good (fingers crossed )

Nicolas


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

duhok said:


> $22 Canadian Dollars, brand new from Amazon itself. Got 2.


LINK??


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio MTP1274D1A* Men's quartz dress watch - *$17.99*
36mm stainless steel case, stainless folded link bracelet, 50M WR










*Casio MTP-1165A-1C2DF* Men's Enticer watch - *$14.99*
27mm x 8.5mm stainless steel case, 30M WR, quartz, mineral crystal


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I was listening to National Peoples Radio this AM.They were talking about how business is done in China one of the costs is forced technology transfer. That could be why SKMEI looks so much Like CASIO.-https://www.cbsnews.com/news/chinas-tech-transfer-demands-may-spark-pushback-from-u-s-The strap arrived thursday it was 89 cents. You may mouse over the photo for watch specifications.I have posted it previously though.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Casio MTP1274D1A* Men's quartz dress watch - *$17.99*
> 36mm stainless steel case, stainless folded link bracelet, 50M WR
> 
> 
> ...


I am constantly amazed at Casio for turning out watches of quite good quality for such a small amount of money! As with these, in many cases good looking watches too!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

You've inspired me to give it a crack. Going to pick up some blue lume and an AE cheapy.



mougino said:


> My first reluming job is _very_ sloppy compared to yours :shame: but it's my first and I'm still a little proud
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience, I agree the eBay UK "Glow in the dark" powder is indeed quite luminous, the resulting brightness is spectacular
> 
> ...


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> LINK??


All gone now!

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B014DP1VT6


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Casio AE1200WHB-1BV
Purchased it last year on eBay for $24.99 + free shipping.
That's $20.00 in 2018 dollars right?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> That's $20.00 in 2018 dollars right?


2018 US dollars, Canadian dollars, Zimbabwe dollars... I think the important is the sub-20 (or around in your case ^^)


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> Good luck! Post the results, bad or good (fingers crossed )
> 
> Nicolas


So I opened up the Winner sub homage this morning. Right away the water resistant gasket snapped. It was super thin.

I read elsewhere on WUS about these automatic Tongji movements. Basically the automatic part is an after thought. The rotors are too light to adequately wind the watch. Supposedly it also interferes with winding the watch.

Following a tutorial on WUS, I removed the automatic portion of the movement and converted the watch to a mechanical. The handwinding is smoother now.

Once that was taken care of, I also regulated the movement. I got it down to +4s/d from +60s/d. I used the Wildspectre app on Android for the measurements.

The next step is to order a new water gasket. I just don't know what size. It was really thin. Any ideas?









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

radior2 said:


> So I opened up the Winner sub homage this morning. Right away the water resistant gasket snapped. It was super thin.
> 
> I read elsewhere on WUS about these automatic Tongji movements. Basically the automatic part is an after thought. The rotors are too light to adequately wind the watch. Supposedly it also interferes with winding the watch.
> 
> ...


I bought a lifetime supply of a range of gasket sizes for cheap on Ali, but they are thicker than most gaskets I come across in the wild. I am guessing that you have to stretch out the thicker gaskets for this to work, though I could be wrong. If you are in the US and want to try, I can send you a couple of each size I have. If you are in the US and are interested, just send me a private note with your details and I can send those out on Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Brand Name:wealthstar
Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches
Case Shape:Round
Feature:Shock Resistant,Luminous Hands,Auto Date
Style:Fashion & Casual
Band Length:24.5cm
Dial Diameter:41mm
Case Thickness:13mm
Clasp Type:Buckle
Model Number:WL003B
Case Material:Alloy
Band Width:20mm
Boxes & Cases Material:No package
Movement:Quartz
Band Material Type:Silicone
Water Resistance Depth:No waterproof
Gender:Men
For some reason I have a thing for fluted bezel






DJ Homages.I found this one which is a bit larger than 36mm and with an exhuberantly direct name .It can not upon inspection ever be mistaken for a ROLEX. It is currently 11.48 USD. It can be had with black/blue or silver dials with either diamondlike markers or Roman numerals. Just go to Ali and search Wealthstar or Datejust.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*CARLYWET 20mm Black Brown Dark blue Calf Leather Pad Wrist Watch Band Strap Belt For For DAYTONA SUBMARINER OYSTER GMT DATEJUST- These are currently under 6 bucks that's about 75% off.*

Rated4.7/5 based on25customer reviews 4.7 (25 votes)- 






This is currently about 15 bucks. TORBOLLO

Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar
Case Shape:Round
Model Number:T6081
Band Material Type:Leather
Feature:Water Resistant
Boxes & Cases Material:Paper 
Dial Diameter:40mm
Style:Fashion & Casual
Clasp Type:Buckle
Case Thickness:10mm
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Movement:Quartz
Gender:Men
Band Width:22mm
Dial Window Material Type:Glass
Band Length:24cm
Well known brand with a long History? NO

Product Description. A TIMEX weekender homage lacking indiglo. It is available in multiple case finishes and in a Chronograph version.it comes with a "leather" Nato which actually if it's like the strap I bought is not bad.But it's not leather either.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats on 8,000 posts! Holy heck though, a bit of warning neck time. I was almost blinded by that bling. Not for the feint hearted.


James Haury said:


> Brand Name:wealthstar
> Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches
> Case Shape:Round
> Feature:Shock Resistant,Luminous Hands,Auto Date
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Techme.:-dI guess i have to find another under 20 dollar watch or accessory to put here now.I didn't even realize I was at 8k. 

*Silver Bracelet Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Adjustable Strap Metal High Quality Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Mens Womens It is currently 11.17 USD*



Brand Name:YISUYA
Item Type:Watchbands
Band Material Type:Stainless Steel
Model Number:GD0157-TP
Condition:New with tags
Clasp Type:Folding Clasp with Safety
Band Length:19cm
Color:Silver
Surface:Matte
Gender:Men, Women
Keyword:band replacement, silver band, bracelet strap
Style:Fashion, Simple

This should fit the lugs but I'm not sure about the scale with the WEALTHSTAR. Often a bracelet will fit but due to it's thickness or thinness will look lame.
A bracelet for the watch.


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

radior2 said:


> Following a tutorial on WUS, I removed the automatic portion of the movement and converted the watch to a mechanical. The handwinding is smoother now.
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Sorry to bother, can you point out where I can found this tutorial.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

ivarle42 said:


> Sorry to bother, can you point out where I can found this tutorial.


No problem. Here it is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/remo...inese-watch-758781.html#/topics/758781?page=1

If the link doesn't go through, just Google "removing the autowinder from a cheap Chinese watch". It should be the first result.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

radior2 said:


> No problem. Here it is:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/remo...inese-watch-758781.html#/topics/758781?page=1
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Last week i found in a local store this "Farril" clone (or homage) of Casio b640wb-1bef. Price 14.99€ ! Unfortunately i cannot find it online.
Well the watch has the exactly same functions as the original! A 24hr timer with auto repeat and seconds setting, display flasher, daily monthly and yearly alarm, 24hr stopwatch and everything. The size and shape is the same. The fonts and writings on the dial are the same. The build quality and feeling is exactly as casio. I guess that it uses the original casio module. Makes me think that casio solds their modules that will not pass the quality tests to other manufacturers. Timekeeping is very good (-0.5sec/day). The only flaw is that once you start the timer you cannot reset it to your preset setting. You have to wait for it to cycle and reset itself. Or you have to readjust it. The original module resets the timer using the recessed button. This one does not.

The other day i visited the local store again and grabbed one more same watch!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quite happy with my *US 4.40$* Weros Watch from Ali Express. Watch is on the big side (45 mm) but quite comfortable to wear, NATO is of good quality, and readability of time is great. Only downside is the very noisy quartz but that's acceptable for this price (and fake claims on the dial that may trigger some people.)

Nicolas










[edit] and with another more versatile NATO:


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> Last week i found in a local store this "Farril" clone (or homage) of Casio b640wb-1bef. Price 14.99€ ! Unfortunately i cannot find it online.
> Well the watch has the exactly same functions as the original! A 24hr timer with auto repeat and seconds setting, display flasher, daily monthly and yearly alarm, 24hr stopwatch and everything. The size and shape is the same. The fonts and writings on the dial are the same. The build quality and feeling is exactly as casio. I guess that it uses the original casio module. Makes me think that casio solds their modules that will not pass the quality tests to other manufacturers. Timekeeping is very good (-0.5sec/day). The only flaw is that once you start the timer you cannot reset it to your preset setting. You have to wait for it to cycle and reset itself. Or you have to readjust it. The original module resets the timer using the recessed button. This one does not.
> 
> The other day i visited the local store again and grabbed one more same watch!
> ...


Omg I want one!!!!!!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Me too, I have a cheap but reliable Casio (see Bughead #3908) about 20€ --CASIO AW49HE-2AV--
I use it for paragliding. Sometimes I have a"hard" landing and hit the ground, stones etc. Landings in Greece are sometimes very "stony" ...
So, I safe my good watches; if the casio is broken, I buy exactly the same one: strong, good readable, cheap.
Only the strap I changed in a orange nato!


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

-


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Jo Hande said:


> Me too, I have a cheap but reliable Casio (see Bughead #3908) about 20€ --CASIO AW49HE-2AV--
> I use it for paragliding. Sometimes I have a"hard" landing and hit the ground, stones etc. Landings in Greece are sometimes very "stony" ...
> So, I safe my good watches; if the casio is broken, I buy exactly the same one: strong, good readable, cheap.
> Only the strap I changed in a orange nato!
> click for picture


Your picture made me want to put the black nato strap (bought on eBay for 2.48 dollar) back on this watch: 








Yep, better then the original black rubber strap.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  About mini focus : which one do you like more ? here it's zinc alloy case and japan quartz movement : https://www..........s.com/store/pr...121.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.178c2647ncXUjU https://www.esslinger.com/hattori-japan-watch-movement-pc33-quartz-movements-overall-height-6-1mm/ Do you know hattori and what's its quality ? I'm surprised that a 9$ movement could be in a <15$ watch. 2d watch has sunon movement, which looks worse. https://www..........s.com/store/pr...1.0&pvid=7a2554a4-5d34-4b92-a208-731cbf835f0a


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello  About mini focus : which one do you like more ? here it's zinc alloy case and japan quartz movement : https://www..........s.com/store/pr...121.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.178c2647ncXUjU https://www.esslinger.com/hattori-japan-watch-movement-pc33-quartz-movements-overall-height-6-1mm/ Do you know hattori and what's its quality ? I'm surprised that a 9$ movement could be in a <15$ watch. 2d watch has sunon movement, which looks worse. https://www..........s.com/store/pr...1.0&pvid=7a2554a4-5d34-4b92-a208-731cbf835f0a


You need to use URL shortener (goo.gl bit.ly etc.) for your Ali Express links.

Nicolas


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

THE ORIGINALS












I found this on ALI($11.21).I am tempted,but the last ZERO watch did not satisfy. Why does it have to be so BIG?o|. Can't the Chinese make a better homage to the Big Zero than this? Maybe PUTIN has warned them not to? These don't scratch the itch either.($8.79)






It's that KGB gunslingers walk of his they are running scared.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

This one is a bit of a walk, but stick with me.

Timex Expedition Metal Field $10 ebay
Timex Expedition Camper also ebay and part of a lot, we will call it $4









Here it is on a $3 NATO, but we aren't counting straps here, still at $17.










I cleaned up the case a bit and did a bit of scotch brite brushing. Opening up my strap options beyond the budget I put it on a $10 engineer bracelet from Ali. 









I am happy with how this one has turned out so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Heaven help me I ordered this.$11.21 and 45 mm diameter with a 22 mm strap. Not as big as it could be, but still a BIG ZERO!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

radior2 said:


> So I opened up the Winner sub homage this morning. Right away the water resistant gasket snapped. It was super thin.
> 
> I read elsewhere on WUS about these automatic Tongji movements. Basically the automatic part is an after thought. The rotors are too light to adequately wind the watch. Supposedly it also interferes with winding the watch.
> 
> ...


I removed the rotor from mine. The rotor screw was one of the toughest i've ever had to undo! The winding feels about the same. The power reserve seems way bigger, I wonder if the rotor just wasn't winding enough and was the clutch release well before fully wound? I don't think the caseback gasket matters much unless the winding stem tube is watertight.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

James Haury said:


> THE ORIGINALS
> View attachment 13018067
> View attachment 13017165
> I found this on ALI($11.21).I am tempted,but the last ZERO watch did not satisfy. Why does it have to be so BIG?o|. Can't the Chinese make a better homage to the Big Zero than this? Maybe PUTIN has warned them not to? These don't scratch the itch either.($8.79)
> ...


Hello sir! Can I ask where to buy the Kezzi one?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Might as well throw this up here. I quite like this one. The stock strap is usually too big for me (and even when I've put on a few pounds I can just barely make it work) so I swapped in a cheap orange nato.


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

Found this one in Kohls - 9 bucks. The NATO was about 12.
45mm, Quartz, Funky colors


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally got around to changing couple of negative displays to positive. The negative displays were too hard to read in too many situations, so the watches didn't get much use. Now they look so much clearer and better, should have done this years ago.

Before















And after


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

About 22$, it's rubber band is extremely soft, very comfortable









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

karlenko123 said:


> About 22$, it's rubber band is extremely soft, very comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks good.
Does the bezel rotate?


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

wtma said:


> That actually looks good.
> Does the bezel rotate?


No, it doesn't, but you can't complain anything at this price though 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

micdon said:


> Found this one in Kohls - 9 bucks. The NATO was about 12.
> 45mm, Quartz, Funky colors
> View attachment 13021581


If I think about KOHLS, I sing "At KOHLS we make a grown man cry because our prices are so high" . I'm glad you found a deal there. Did they have the NATO straps too or did you have that around?


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Band Length:240cm
Feature:Water Resistant,Auto Date,Complete Calendar,Anti-magnetic,Luminous Hands
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Clasp Type:Buckle
Band Material Type:Leather(we will see about that)
Movement:Quartz
Boxes & Cases Material:Paper
Style:Fashion & Casual
Case Thickness:6.5mm
Model Number:No.999
Dial Window Material Type:Hardlex
Dial Diameter:40mm
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar
Band Width:18mm
Case Shape:Round
Men's Watches:Mens Watches Luxury Top Brand
Display:12 hours quartz analog
Functions:Luminous Hands, Workable Calendar Date
Quartz-Watch Men:KASHIDUN watches men
Style:Fashion, Sports, Business, Dress, Luxury
New :100% Original Import Top Brand
Colors:Face.)Black, White, Blue, Brown, ( Case.)Silver, Rose Gold, Black Package Content:
Clean Cloth, English Introduction, Elegant Watch Box(I've done some edits)






This on the way as well as the Non RAKETA big ZERO. It is $8.99 and was 50 bucks.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

It's amazing what bargains you can pick up on Amazon if you happen to be looking in the right place at the right time. I had a few watches from the Italian brand Lancaster (no, I'd never heard of them before either) in my Amazon wish list simply because my family name is Lancaster and I thought it would be cool to have a watch with my name on it. b-)
Most of their designs are way too 'Italian' for my tastes but one range (Apollo) did look promising. Unfortunately they were all over £150, so I stuck them in my wish list and forgot about them.
Several months later I was having a list clear-out and noticed some models had been slashed in price to around £20-£30. Luckily Amazon also had a £10 off orders over £50 promotion running at the time, so I was able to pick up these two beauties for less than £20 each.





































Superb build quality with Miyota movements, screw down crowns and at 38mm, the perfect size for my skinny wrists. The bracelet is the best I've yet come across with all solid links and no rattles. My only niggle is the rather weak lume - but I say that about most watches.

Now, of course, my wife wants one as well....:roll:


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Lancman said:


> It's amazing what bargains you can pick up on Amazon if you happen to be looking in the right place at the right time. I had a few watches from the Italian brand Lancaster (no, I'd never heard of them before either) in my Amazon wish list simply because my family name is Lancaster and I thought it would be cool to have a watch with my name on it. b-)
> Most of their designs are way too 'Italian' for my tastes but one range (Apollo) did look promising. Unfortunately they were all over £150, so I stuck them in my wish list and forgot about them.
> Several months later I was having a list clear-out and noticed some models had been slashed in price to around £20-£30. Luckily Amazon also had a £10 off orders over £50 promotion running at the time, so I was able to pick up these two beauties for less than £20 each.
> 
> ...


Not heard of this make, but they look well nice for those prices.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> Not heard of this make, but they look well nice for those prices.


They are indeed. |> Bargain if the year (so far) for me I think. I was so impressed I grabbed a couple more whilst I could for other family members (maybe ;-)).
I guess they are little known outside Italy. They only came up on my radar because of the name.
Strangely, they are listed on Amazon under two different names; Lancaster Italy and Lancaster Italia, with different models in each list. 
Naturally the prices have shot up again since and the only low price one I can find now is this two-tone one which I'm not so keen on. Still a bargain for anyone who likes that look.
The 38mm models are classed as women's watches, but as you can see, they wear quite large because they are mostly all dial.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Lancman; [URL="http://www.lancasteritaly.net" said:


> Lancaster[/URL]


Where does everyone find these deals? I search and I'm looking at $200-300 and you folks pick stuff up stuff like this for $20. How?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Camaro95 said:


> Where does everyone find these deals? I search and I'm looking at $200-300 and you folks pick stuff up stuff like this for $20. How?


Random chance? I look on ALI almost exclusively.This last time I did not even go by price. I was just surfing .It takes a lot of time and work.If you have something better to do ,do it.Life is too short, you'll never regret not buying another watch.Spend as much time with freinds and family as you can as long as it's healthy .Things matter very little. I'd rather play board games or Milles bornes with freinds than search watches.Sadly my freinds don't do that:-(.My family is all gone or several states away or has forgotten me.Never pass up human face to face interaction for this. I only do this because I am isolated.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Camaro95 said:


> Where does everyone find these deals? I search and I'm looking at $200-300 and you folks pick stuff up stuff like this for $20. How?


As James Haury said, it's mostly just luck and spending too much time trawling the internet. :roll:
In this case I happened to have put these watches on my wish list months ago and then only noticed the price drops when I went to delete them.
Prices on Amazon go up and down faster than you can blink sometimes, so you just have to get lucky and be on the right page at the right time.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Casio W217H, 12 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*In many ways, my best watch ever.
*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Another best
*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*...And its older brother
*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gem of a module in a gem of an attractive watch
*


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

AirWatch said:


> *Gem of a module in a gem of an attractive watch
> *


Without a link, it seems like you are just bragging. With a link you are sharing.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^Not too sure what kind of a link you're asking for exactly, but that's an AE1000W-4BV bought at Sears a few years back. Hope that helps.


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

The last one on Amazon for $20 exactly


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

AirWatch : have you got the model numbers by any chance ? Thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

duhok said:


> The last one on Amazon for $20 exactly
> 
> View attachment 13026243


Oh my... is it a men's watch or a ladies' watch?


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> Oh my... is it a men's watch or a ladies' watch?


Ladies....got it for a female friend!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Random chance? I look on ALI almost exclusively.This last time I did not even go by price. I was just surfing .It takes a lot of time and work.





Lancman said:


> As James Haury said, it's mostly just luck and spending too much time trawling the internet. :roll:
> In this case I happened to have put these watches on my wish list months ago and then only noticed the price drops when I went to delete them.
> Prices on Amazon go up and down faster than you can blink sometimes, so you just have to get lucky and be on the right page at the right time.


My remark was in immediate response to the Lancaster deal. But it's something I see often enough. This is one example that really confuses me. I remember when it was posted, I went to find one to no avail.


Stephen2020 said:


> I also like this lemon version (but don't have it).
> 
> View attachment 7015402


I have a love-hate relationship with this thread.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Camaro95 said:


> My remark was in immediate response to the Lancaster deal. But it's something I see often enough. This is one example that really confuses me. I remember when it was posted, I went to find one to no avail.
> 
> I have a love-hate relationship with this thread.


I don't know for other people but I usually wait to receive the watch to make sure it's a good deal (no DOA or the like) thus a couple of days may have past making the deal obsolete... Not an excuse but a probable explanation why so many "$20 or less" are double the price when you click the just-posted link


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Camaro95 said:


> My remark was in immediate response to the Lancaster deal. But it's something I see often enough. This is one example that really confuses me. I remember when it was posted, I went to find one to no avail.


It's frustrating I know, the problem with these Amazon deals is that they keep lowering the price of an item until someone buys one, then they immediately bump the price back up again. I suspect only one or two people ever get the deal price. I bought these a couple of weeks ago, so the deal was long gone I'm afraid. I just posted them here as an example of what deals are out there if you keep your eyes open and get lucky. One thing you have to be aware of - they are most likely old stock that will not have much in the way of battery life left if they are quartz.
As I mentioned previously, I picked up a couple more Lancaster watches, one of them was this one which was £24 at the time:









By the time I had checked out it had shot up to £132!
It's the larger 44 mm version - it's big (borderline too big for me) and heavy, but I love it. Photos don't do that dial justice, it's off-white with a soft metallic/pearl-like finish and when the light catches it in a certain way, it looks gorgeous. 
With hindsight I should have bought two, as I got it with my brother in mind, but there's no way he's getting his hands on it now!


----------



## geneticeddy (Jul 16, 2009)

I needed a watch for fishing, canoeing, and camping this summer. My requirements were:


Had to be reasonably rugged and waterproof. 
Had to have alarms to get me up in the morning and a chime to remind me of the time when I'm out in the wild, so digital looked to be necessary. 
Had to be able to see the time at a glance, so analog was necessary. 
Preferred analog/digital in separate movements, so one could be a backup for the other. 
Had to be smaller than 45mm, because I don't want something clunky on my arm when I'm active. 
Above all, had to be inexpensive, so if I destroyed/lost it, I wouldn't feel badly. 

Settled on the Skmei 1060 (they make a larger version, the 0931, but I wanted the smaller one). I could have gotten this for less than $10 shipped, but I wanted it sooner than that, so I ordered from Amazon for $15 and change, shipped, Prime.










Got it today. Very happy so far. Looks good, nice illumination, lightweight, pretty easy to use, although parts of the digital readout are a bit hard to read for bad old eyes.

So far, I'm happy!


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

small 100m 10 yr batt bull bars.... all for $18. My newest beater


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

manchette said:


> AirWatch : have you got the model numbers by any chance ? Thanks


Sure. From the top:

*AW80V-1BV - *Beware that this is a small watch and also this all-black colorway seems to have been discontinued as the current price on Amazon is about $35.

*AE1300WH-8AV - *This and the following one share the same referee module with preset countdown timers which come in handy in daily use.

*W756-1AV - *Has a separate START/STOP top button for a more dedicated referee ergonomics.

*AE-1000W-4BV - * Scrolling 4-city time among other features. Comes in a square format AE-1200W and also a more robust 200m WR AE2100W build. The same module is also available in a couple G-Shocks.


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

Lancman said:


> It's amazing what bargains you can pick up on Amazon if you happen to be looking in the right place at the right time. I had a few watches from the Italian brand Lancaster (no, I'd never heard of them before either) in my Amazon wish list simply because my family name is Lancaster and I thought it would be cool to have a watch with my name on it. b-)
> Most of their designs are way too 'Italian' for my tastes but one range (Apollo) did look promising. Unfortunately they were all over £150, so I stuck them in my wish list and forgot about them.
> Several months later I was having a list clear-out and noticed some models had been slashed in price to around £20-£30. Luckily Amazon also had a £10 off orders over £50 promotion running at the time, so I was able to pick up these two beauties for less than £20 each.
> 
> ...


Nice looking watches. Is the first one a mechanical chronograph? Do you know what movement?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

hronson said:


> Nice looking watches. Is the first one a mechanical chronograph? Do you know what movement?


It's a Miyota FS20 quartz movement.


----------



## Lived (Apr 3, 2018)

I looking for quartz with good quality movement and bracelet. Any suggestions?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-Classic-10-Year-Battery-Analog-Dress-Watch/1946016Not for 20 bucks unless you find a watch on sale somewhere. I am assuming you don't want folded metal? That doesn't mean a folded metal bracelet is necessarily bad. CASIO does a good job with their folded metal bracelets. The watch linked will be close to 20 bucks.I have one and like the bracelet.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Lived said:


> I looking for quartz with good quality movement and bracelet. Any suggestions?


That is going to be tough unless you go used. If you are OK with some risk and don't mind a bit of cleaning then you could find something.

There is a Rugged Timex Expedition on a metal bracelet on eBay BIN for $15 shipped. 








https://www.ebay.com/itm/173239709755Timex movements are reliable, but noisy With their ticking. I haven't seen that particular bracelet IRL, but the folded link Timex bracelet that I do have is serviceable.

$13 shipped and needs a battery. This one looks very clean and not a bad buy if you like it.








https://www.ebay.com/itm/152953938244

Both of those are Buy It Now, but you can find other deals in auctions. Anyway you get the idea.

Another way to go would be to purchase a watch and a separate bracelet. I bought an engineer bracelet for $10.26 on .........s. Solid stainless steel and I am entirely impressed with it. Here it is on a Timex Expedition:








TimePro Store sells these.

That would leave $9.74 for an actual watch... You will need patience there. You can do what you are after, but you will need to wait and watch for the right watch to come along at the right price and be willing to change batteries, bracelets and do some cleaning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Lived said:


> I looking for quartz with good quality movement and bracelet. Any suggestions?


Another used option would be Armitron Durasteel. Folded link bracelets, but stainless cases, 100+ft water resistant (if properly sealed) and I think they are Miyota movements. A variety of case options are out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here. 16$. And I am not kiddin.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

11$ no complain









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

I really like the look of that bezel. Nice pick.


karlenko123 said:


> 11$ no complain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~15$ Casio MRW-200H





~12$ Tomoro watch 4018G





~18$ Skmei 1256


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks to the guy who shared the $0.99 rubber strap w/ free shipping deal on eBay (from seller * access-market**), quality/price ratio sure is unbeatable!

Here it is on $12.32 (10€) Franquin's Gaston Lagaffe watch from a garage sale:

* they are still available if you're interested, look for them!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

And one more Casio (Aq-160W)
A bit more expensive than 20$


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

$22 Tevise 8466 on a Ritchie Leather strap I got for $1.50 on AMZN.

I removed the automatic winder and converted it to a hand wind mechanical.

Keeping good time so far with a about a 40hr reserve when fully wound.

Also shout-out to @Sporkboy for the water resistant o-rings!










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

TOMORO watches are heavily discounted some over 50%. Item specifics

Brand Name:TOMORO
Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches
Case Thickness:7.8mm
Case Material:Brass
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar
Case Shape:Round
Band Material Type:Leather
Dial Diameter:43mm
Style:Dress
Feature:Water Resistant
Dial Window Material Type:Coated Glass
Clasp Type:Buckle
Boxes & Cases Material:No package
Movement:Quartz
Band Length:25cm
Model Number:TMR2045
Gender:Men
Band Width:22mm

This one is $17.99on ALI express right now.My only concern is delivery they're always a day away.



But does Annie being cute, plucky and having a very loyal dog, make her right about watch delivery:think:.If she's right the watch will never arrive.Oh wait, thats TOMMOROW NOT TOMORO!


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> ~15$ Casio MRW-200H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purchased the Casio based on your review. |>


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

From Amazon Warehouse deals. Description said it had a small scratch on the band. There wasn't a single mark on it.

Seiko VK67 "mechaquartz" powered.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> From Amazon Warehouse deals. Description said it had a small scratch on the band. There wasn't a single mark on it.
> 
> Seiko VK67 "mechaquartz" powered.


Nice find. I have the Pagani Design version and like it very much. 
Is the dial on that one two-tone, or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> From Amazon Warehouse deals. Description said it had a small scratch on the band. There wasn't a single mark on it.
> 
> Seiko VK67 "mechaquartz" powered.
> 
> View attachment 13048423


That is just gorgeous! What a find. I bet it costs a lot more normally.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Amazon usually has them for $79 and up, while they can often be found on Ali for around $55.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ90015 *(Cartier Tank homage) - $11.72 + shipping

The silver guilloche dial on this watch is stunning. The hands are blue, and the Roman numerals are raised enamel.

It was a closeout, and came with a dead battery. I had a few spare SR626SW batteries lying around, so no biggie.


















I also picked up a *DOM W-624* at the same site for my sister for $18.85 + shipping.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> https://www.chinabrands.com/item/dr...istwatch-1873121-p.html?goods_id=170851&wid=1Guanqin GQ90015 (Cartier Tank homage) - $11.72 + shipping
> 
> The silver guilloche dial on this watch is stunning. The hands are blue, and the Roman numerals are raised enamel.
> 
> ...


How much was shipping to the US?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> https://www.chinabrands.com/item/dr...istwatch-1873121-p.html?goods_id=170851&wid=1Guanqin GQ90015 (Cartier Tank homage) - $11.72 + shipping
> 
> The silver guilloche dial on this watch is stunning. The hands are blue, and the Roman numerals are raised enamel.
> 
> ...


I bought myself a GQ30068 in the clearance a few weeks ago. Less then halve i had to pay for it on Ali.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

radior2 said:


> How much was shipping to the US?


They offer a wide variety of shipping options. I chose Singapore Post. (It said it had faster delivery time, than it was in reality, and the tracking left a bit to be desired - YMMV)

($11.72 + $18.85) items sub-total: 30.57 + Insurance: 0.75 + shipping sub-total: 6.89 + handling fee: 0.45 + package material sub-total: 0.10 = Total $38.76

(*$8.19* for shipping, handling & insurance)​

​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

radior2 said:


> Purchased the Casio based on your review. |>


MRW 4 Lyfe!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

SOKI W035 ($3.50 from eBay) with a blue nylon band from a XINEW I got previously.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

I love finding deals. Seiko 5 here. Came in a pile(literally), I paid $12 including shipping. I saw this in the pics before I bid, but couldn’t tell the Condition. It is excellent, no scratches, and works perfect so far.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

MBolster1611 said:


> I love finding deals. Seiko 5 here. Came in a pile(literally), I paid $12 including shipping. I saw this in the pics before I bid, but couldn't tell the Condition. It is excellent, no scratches, and works perfect so far.


Could you post a picture of the pile?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

MBolster1611 said:


> I love finding deals. Seiko 5 here. Came in a pile(literally), I paid $12 including shipping. I saw this in the pics before I bid, but couldn't tell the Condition. It is excellent, no scratches, and works perfect so far.


Is that a fully lumed dial???


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

Got this Sekonda illuminator from an online auction for 3.20 €


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)

Got this Sekonda illuminator from an online auction for 3.20 €

View attachment 13058829
View attachment 13058839


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

radior2 said:


> $22 Tevise 8466 on a Ritchie Leather strap I got for $1.50 on AMZN.
> 
> I removed the automatic winder and converted it to a hand wind mechanical.
> 
> ...


So somehow, the Tevise got magnetized (tested with a compass) and it stopped completely. I ordered one of those $10 degauss boxers from eBay. I also poked around the movement to see if it was something else. I hope I didn't damage something. Sucks cause I really liked the watch.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1130 review, ~5$ on Gearbest


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I payed for my"New" Van today(2000 ford windstar)and went to Devils Lake to take care of the transfer of plates and title.That went easily and quickly so I visited all my usual stops in town(The thrift shop, dollar stores, and Wal Mart.)So the Devils lake walmart is clearing out their higher end TIMEX,Armitron and CASIO watches. They won't sell rings or chains or earrings either. Weekenders were 15 bucks as were Easy readers.MDV-106 divers were 25 bucks.All the higher end stuff was discounted. I found a CASIO EDIFICE for 20 bucks






plus tax. I found out the leather NATO weekenders do not have Indiglo, so you might as well get a TORBOLLO homage. The EDIFICE is 10mm Thick by 43 mm long. It is 39.5 mm wide with the crown.The lugs are center so it's really hard to replace the bracelet with anything else. WR is 100 meters the bracelet is ss as is the back.I wish the case were. So I finally got one.Too bad that particular Wal Mart wont be carrying the nicer watches anymore.I'll put up wrist shot soon.Mouse over the wrist shot for specifications.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking for recommendations for something colorful that's similar to any of these (or a homage/replica):


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I suggest you look on Ali express.or Check your local wal Mart(provided there is one) Any reccomendations I give you on here will be confined to right around 20 bucks to respect the thread.If you want reccomendations for higher priced watches you can ask in a separate thread. For Russian watches check on Meranom.COM. There may me a suitable Amphibian or komandirskie watches.* Wood Watches Unique Colorful Wooden Triangle Hollow Quartz Wristwatch Ladies Elegant Fashion Genuine Leather Hour( While this is listed as a womans watch it is 37mm wide with a 22mm strap so the size should be okay.)*



rand Name:YISUYA
Boxes & Cases Material:No package
Dial Window Material Type:Plastic
Clasp Type:Buckle
Band Length:23.5cm
Band Material Type:Leather
Movement:Quartz
Style:Fashion & Casual
Band Width:22mm
Feature:None
Dial Diameter:37mm
Case Material:Bamboo
Water Resistance Depth:No waterproof
Case Thickness:11mm
Model Number:W28480
Case Shape:Round
Wooden Watches:Reloj de madera, Montre en bois
Features:Natural wood bamboo, extremely light, creative watch, hollow triangle
Season :Spring, summer, autumn, winter
Band Material:Genuine Leather
Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches
Gender:Women
Case Material:Wooden









There are other combos available just type yisuya in the search and then go to womens watches.Or you can search colorful ladies watches or colorful mens watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

16+ plus about a 50 day wait time. But it is worth it for this Torbollo

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The NOMOs is the closest higher end watch I could find appearance wise to the kashidun.






View attachment 13078363
I ordered this a bit less than a month ago.It arrived today.Mouse over the photo for specifications. The strap was the rubberiest smelling "leather" strap I have ever recieved.As you can see I changed it. The watch comes with a manual and a cleaning cloth.The caseback says sapphire crystal all stainless steel, water resistant 3 ATM. I like this watch but it is not as described it is thicker it does not have a sapphire(that's what the caseback says) crystal and given those discrepancies I doubt it is made of steel.

Brand Name:KASHIDUN
Band Length:240cm
Feature:Water Resistant,Stop Watch,Auto Date,Complete Calendar,Anti-magnetic,Luminous Hands
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Clasp Type:Buckle
Band Material Type:Leather- No way that is true.
Movement:Quartz- yuppers.
Boxes & Cases Material:Paper- that is true.
Style:Fashion & Casual- sure i'll go along with that.
Case Thickness:6.5mm- not close, it is 9mm thick by my measure.
Model Number:No.999-sure whatever
Dial Window Material Type:Hardlex- Sapphire claimed on the caseback water drop test failed.
Dial Diameter:40mm-accurate for the case size not dial diameter .
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar-not tested.
Band Width:18mm- actually 20mm
Case Shape:Round-Yes it is round.
Men's Watches:Mens Watches Luxury Top Brand-IDK?
Display:24 hours quartz analog-Huh?The dial has markings for 12 hours.
Functions:Luminous Hands, Workable Calendar Date.-True
Quartz-Watch Men:KASHIDUN watches men
Style:Fashion, Sports, Business, Dress, Luxury-I suppose.
New :100% Original Import Top Brand-I don't know what it homages exactly, maybe TIMEX
Colors:Black, White, Silver, Blue, Rose Gold, Brown-as far as I know.
Package Content:Clean Cloth, English Introduction, Elegant Watch Box-Yes this is true.
Customer Notice:This is free shipping products to every countries-true.
Kashidun Watch Factory:Accept Drop-shipping and OEM Service-I suppose.
This cost me 8.99USD if you get it for that price it's a good deal.
I am happy with this watch but it is not completely as represented. The problem is probably fact checking on the sellers end.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> After getting the Casio F-91W, I was curious what the copies would be like.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


The watch above "enjoyed" some accidental quality time in the washing machine. After which it stopped working. I took it apart and discovered it doesn't have a seal between the rear cover and the case.
I let it dry for a while and then re-assembled it. It worked again, but it was missing some bars in the seconds part of the screen.
So I ordered another one. The seller of the above watch didn't offer it anymore, so I bought it from another seller.
It arrived pretty quickly, and it looks a little bit different:








It has a blue line around it, and the red is less red. The display is fine, and it seems to keep quite good time (checked after one day).
The words "alarm chrono", "Lithium"and "water resist" are a bit fuzzy, it looks like a unsharp photo.
The beep is a lot louder in this one, and the light is very dim. You can hardly see the time in the dark. But the old one had that same problem.
It was 2.08 dollar on eBay (but I see they raised the price to 2.52 dollar now).

My daughter liked the old watch case more then this one, so I am going to swap the mechanisms.
I wonder if I can add a seal somehow..:think:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bughead said:


> The watch above "enjoyed" some accidental quality time in the washing machine. After which it stopped working. I took it apart and discovered it doesn't have a seal between the rear cover and the case.
> I let it dry for a while and then re-assembled it. It worked again, but it was missing some bars in the seconds part of the screen.
> So I ordered another one. The seller of the above watch didn't offer it anymore, so I bought it from another seller.
> It arrived pretty quickly, and it looks a little bit different:
> ...


Good luck  pls share the result!


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I just transplanted the mechanisms. But the seal has to have a hexagon shape. I don't have rubber seals in that shape.
Briefly I contemplated cutting one out of an old bicycle inner tube, but then I remembered I could get another one of these watches for 2.50 dollars... 

The mechanisms fitted perfectly though, they were exactly the same. My daughter is happy again with her old watch working now.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

James Haury said:


> The NOMOs is the closest higher end watch I could find appearance wise to the kashidun.
> View attachment 13078723
> View attachment 13078363
> I ordered this abit less than a month ago.It arrived today.Mouse over the photo for specifications. The strap was the rubberiest smelling "leather" strap I have ever recieved.As you can see I changed it. The watch comes with a manual and a cleaning cloth.The caseback says sapphire crystal all stainless steel, water resistant 3 ATM. I like this watch but it is not as described it is thicker it does not have a sapphire(that's what the caseback says) crystal and given those discrepancies I doubt it is made of steel.
> ...


 Thanks a _lot_ for the Reality check, they really should hire you (and many people to control and check their products/listings  THis would certainly increase prices though ) . They would increase a lot their quality and image if listings were reliable. It seems to me they do not need to have reliable listings to be able to make a living ? Or maybe they just close the mushroom1 brand to go to mushroom2 when needed ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Bughead said:


> I wonder if I can add a seal somehow..:think:


Thanks for sharing ! It looks like your new find is even tougher than a 10 bars Seiko i bought recently, after it arrived we used it under water in a pool (i thought why not ? It's a Seiko after all). It stopped immediately and became rusty.. This how i discovered that a supposedly new watch is not always as new as it _seems_ ..


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9095M ~20$


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I've noticed the watch face of 3 of my chinese watches have started to change color:









The first one is the Swidu, which I have for more then a year. It turned turquoise, while it was blue.
The second on is the Isodore, which I have for a year, it was white, but it's turning into a beige/pinkish color. It's starting to look like a vintage watch in a way. 
The third is the Gonewa which I got recently, 2 months ago. The blue is turning into purple..

I don't really mind it, but I was wondering if more people experienced this?

BTW, I've ordered a black version of the Gonewa, and I plan to switch the rotatable bezel. A purple watch with a black bezel and a black watch with a blue bezel sounds pretty good.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks a _lot_ for the Reality check, they really should hire you (and many people to control and check their products/listings  THis would certainly increase prices though ) . They would increase a lot their quality and image if listings were reliable. It seems to me they do not need to have reliable listings to be able to make a living ? Or maybe they just close the mushroom1 brand to go to mushroom2 when needed ?------ I just know the more I visit the CASIO or TIMEX website the more amazed I am with their lines of watches.TIMEX has some great new models out.I just checked last night.Maybe they are not under 20 bucks, but they have amazing stuff at all price points for both brands. I'm fine with 9mm thick.I really like my new Kashidun.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a blue face Vostok change to a purple hue. I had the dial replaced with a black one. I have not had it happen on a Chinese watch yet. I do not plan on ordering any blue face watches. I already have 5 of Various brands.All have round dials except for a Tank watch.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Bughead said:


> I've noticed the watch face of 3 of my chinese watches have started to change color:
> 
> I don't really mind it, but I was wondering if more people experienced this?


I have the same blue Swidu and it has faded as well. I also have a white face Soki that went pink when it accidentally got left under a window in full sun.

20 dollars or less, let's see them! - Page 207

I guess it's just down to cheap inks being used to print the dials.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved this today.


















WOW, this has a real leather strap! I like it.It's 49 mm wide with the crown and you can mouse over the photos for the rest of the specifications.There is lume on all the painted lines and the tip of the second hand.This watch is large but sits flat on my wrist.I like having this big zero. The description on this is pretty dang accurate.If you are large wristed and want a BIG ZERO, this is nice. I paid 11.21 USD. CASIO has big watches too but not with a big zero dial.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

My $3 SOKI Field Watch survived four days of camping in the desert for Coachella. I did take it off for showers. But other than that, it was a trooper.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey, Gang! Welcome to the new week, so let's see your beauties (and, thus, influence me to buy yet more, heh!). Today is this "$20 or less" watch, influenced by the so named thread on WUS.com (Link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-30.html) This big NAVIFORCE is indeed big (51mm w/crown/ 14mm thick) but very comfortable, on a fashion matched soft-as-silk rubber strap (less than $20 from eBay). (I already possess several NAVIFORCES & can't complain about any of them.) Lume is limited to the minute & hour hands, but it is such an easy read for an OF like me -- pretty much like Panerais. Love this; very comfy on the wrist. dave:







​


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

EBAY, just under $20 after shipping


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

That dial is actually quite similiar to my RISTOS.


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

A beat up Seiko 5


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Bughead said:


> I've noticed the watch face of 3 of my chinese watches have started to change color:
> 
> View attachment 13080661
> 
> ...


No, I have not experienced that. I don't own watches of those brands, though. They have changed quite considerably. In a way, I would worry over that. Could it be something in your surroundings that cause that?


----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

A hair over 20 but I hope you’ll let it slide😜


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> No, I have not experienced that. I don't own watches of those brands, though. They have changed quite considerably. In a way, I would worry over that. Could it be something in your surroundings that cause that?


Yeah, I think it was the sunshine. I had these watches in a watch box that stood on the window sill. It would get quite some sunshine in there. The blue one that went purple I also wore wile cycling to work, in the sunshine.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

James Haury said:


> That dial is actually quite similiar to my RISTOS.


I agree. I saw your RISTOS earlier & thought it was almost a carbon copy. Great looker!!

dave


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jwit said:


> A hair over 20 but I hope you'll let it slide?


That's a score, especially if it works.

Ditch the lug killer bracelet, though.


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

ORIS Frankenstein’s watch from India. $16.50 free shipping


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

MBolster1611 said:


> ORIS Frankenstein's watch from India. $16.50 free shipping


 I got a few of those in a trade deal and they are fun for sure but also they keeping extraordinarily accurate time.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

MBolster1611 said:


> ORIS Frankenstein's watch from India. $16.50 free shipping


 I got a few of those in a trade deal and they are fun for sure but also they keeping extraordinarily accurate time.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jwit said:


> A hair over 20 but I hope you'll let it slide?


May I ask where you found someone dumb enough to sell any functional Omega for $20? Is it quartz, or some earlier electric version?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like that's an *Omega Constellation F300 *(circa 1972?)

35mm stainless steel case "198.003", Omega 1250 - 12 jewel movement, a tuning fork design made under license from Bulova.

Put it on a new leather band, and you'll have a real "Hummer" of a watch! (pun intended)

1972 Omega Electronic f300 Hz ref. 198.003, stainless screw back 35mm. case, 1250 Mosaba movement.​​The f300 movement was developed by ESA, an update by Max Hetzel of the original Bulova tuning fork . ESA supplied these to many companies inc; Longines, IWC, Baume & Mercier, Tissot, Omega, etc&#8230;Omega were their largest customer by far, all Omega movements have a gilt finish compared to the Geneve stripes of the other marques. The Omega f300 chronometers were tested to mechanical movements standards and they easily pass. Although more accurate than mechanical movements, tuning fork movements were quickly replaced by quartz movements, which became cheaper to produce and more accurate.​​


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

sh333 said:


> I got a few of those in a trade deal and they are fun for sure but also they keeping extraordinarily accurate time.


I too have taken a punt on Indian frankenwatches, and I have to say that if all yours keep good time, you have been extremely lucky!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have bought 4 Oris Indians in the past, 2 were duds and two were great.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Bought this 15 years ago, found it in my drawer, popped 3 new batteries in it and away we go...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark Sh516 2016 *Rio World Athlete Games limited edition*


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> That looks a lot like the SKMEI 1078, which I ordered on eBay here. But, after a month, I still haven't received it... :-(
> While Googling this watch, I get the suspicion SKMEI discontinued this model too.


Well, sadly, that watch never arrived.. :-(
But I found another watch which looks a lot like it, but lacks the date. It is cheaper though.
This is the Weipeng (no model number on the watch..):









It surprised me, the watch was very plastic-looking in the eBay add, but the case is made out of metal and has a really nice matte black finish. The case has a 42 mm diameter measured from 4 to 10 o'clock, the add mentioned 38 mm, which turns out to be incorrect.
The bezel is rotatable, and the ticking noise is not very loud. The back says "water resistant stainless steel back", but I think that means that the rear cover is water resistant? :think:
Nowhere on the watch it tells me the water resistant rating, so I think it's not really water resistant.
The band is made out of thick nylon, but it doesn't wear uncomfortable. I will change it for a nato strap though. Lug width is 22 mm. *edit 1:* didn't choose the nato strap, but one of my 1 dollar rubber straps, looks good!
Only the hands are lumed, and it's very weak, and does not last long.
Owh, in certain light/reflection I can see some smudges on the inside of the glass, which is odd... *edit 2:* took the watch apart, and cleaned the inside of the glass, it's perfectly clear now! (btw, the cover does have an O-seal).

I paid only 6.97 dollar for it on eBay. And I expected a lesser watch then I got, so I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Bughead said:


> Well, sadly, that watch never arrived.. :-(
> But I found another watch which looks a lot like it, but lacks the date. It is cheaper though.
> This is the Weipeng (no model number on the watch..):
> 
> ...


Nice watch, and I think you can trust completely that the caseback is water-resistant. I wouldn't think anything else is, O-ring or not. Then again, I tend to avoid getting my watches wet, regardless of which inscriptions they might have.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Server-hiccough.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Bughead said:


> But I found another watch which looks a lot like it, but lacks the date. It is cheaper though.
> This is the Weipeng (no model number on the watch..):........


Not bad at all. Pity they don't ship to UK, I just fancied another re-lume project. :-|
When you had the back off, did you notice what the movement was?

Edit: Found a UK listing


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Lancman said:


> When you had the back off, did you notice what the movement was?


No, but I took the cover back of to take a look for you:









The markings are hardly readable, but luckily my phone took the photo sharp enough to zoom in:








(still hardly readable)
It's a PC21S, made in Singapore, according to this site (first hit in google...don't know how dependable the info is), it leads back to Seiko.


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

Bughead said:


> It's a PC21S, made in Singapore, according to this site (first hit in google...don't know how dependable the info is), it leads back to Seiko.


Hey, it's dependable! 



Bughead said:


> ...it leads back to Seiko.


More info about that here: What is the difference between SII, TMI, and Seiko Epson Watch Movements?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Bughead said:


> No, but I took the cover back of to take a look for you:


Many thanks for that. |>

Ahh, the good old Seiko PC21, that's a bonus. I was expecting to see one of the many Chinese copies at that price.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

*@Lancman: *Yeah, I was surprised to see that too!

A while back, my daugther ordered me to buy a green watch, so I did.
But she said that one wasn't green enough, so I had to order another.

Today it came, but it was a bit dissapointing:








Note the second hand (no it's not second hand, it's new), is lying at the bottom of the dial..
I took it apart, and my wife had delicate enough hands to put the second hand back on.
After which it ran fine.
The watch band has horrible quality, so I replaced it with a nato strap:









Doesn't look bad for a 3.52 dollar watch from eBay.

It's cheap for a reason though. There is no lume, and the face looks a bit cheap up close.
It says "water resistant 3atm", but that's a lie. There is no rubber O seal on the cover.
The movement is marked T208, and googling that didn't yield much results. Even CaliberCorner (which I heard is a very dependable site ;-) b-)) didn't know it.
Case diamter is 41 mm, lug size is 22 mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bughead said:


> *@Lancman: *Yeah, I was surprised to see that too!
> 
> A while back, my daugther ordered me to buy a green watch, so I did.
> But she said that one wasn't green enough, so I had to order another.
> ...


I avoid Xinew watches, they're really crappy and not worth the few dollars IMO. I've had much more enjoyment from this green noname quartz with sub-like indices: Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Famous Quartz-Watch Men 12 Hours Scale Male Clock Wrist Watch Wristwatch relogio masculino *(US $2.01)* [from Ali Express]









Add this TEAROKE 20mm Silicone Strap SM-R732 *(US $2.39)* [from Ali Express]









And you have yourself a truly great green watch at very low cost  (ps: I relumed it as part of my experiments)

Nicolas


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Bit of a heads-up for European viewers.

A while back I posted about some Lancaster watches I discovered on Amazon.
Well another one has come down to within striking distance of £20 and it's available on most EU Amazon sites for a similar price.









https://www.amazon.co.uk/...

I now have five of these in different styles and colours and can vouch for their quality - it's excellent as you would expect from watches that normally sell for £100 - £200.
But there is a way to get it for even less.....Amazon have a way you can buy online using cash, by topping up your gift card balance at participating local retailers.
First time users who top up £40 or more get a £10 bonus which can be used towards any purchase as long as it's sold by Amazon themselves.

Details here.

Ok, it's a bit of a chore and I don't know if it's available outside UK, but it means you could get this watch for £15 or less (price is still going down daily) which is a total bargain (assuming you like the look of it).


----------



## calibercorner (May 4, 2018)

Bughead said:


> The movement is marked T208, and googling that didn't yield much results. Even CaliberCorner (which I heard is a very dependable site ;-) b-)) didn't know it.


Please submit this movement to the site when you have time |>


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

A New Inexpensive Piece from The 'Gate04-05-18, 18:12

Hi, Gang!

I want to share with everyone this new, inexpensive piece I received from The 'Gate today. As a watch lover, I collect all kinds of watches; and thanks to a thread on WUS called "20 or less, let's see them" (LINK: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-...936070-30.html), I've been introduced to a bevy of well made but inexpensive watches I'm NOT embarrassed to wear in public. One of my favorite brands in this genre' is NAVIFORCE. Although under $20, they're actually well made, minimually water resistant to 30m, attractive, and rugged. This NAVIFORCE is such a watch: it's very attractive -- esp. with the Roman numerals (of which I'm quite fond), solid, and rugged -- i.e. the gold plating doesn't chip easily; the "leather" strap is well made and flexible. The watch came in an attractive, but inexpensive watch box complete with warranty and instructions. This model's specs are respectable: 46mm w/out the crown; 48mm with crown; 13mm thick, and weighing in at 68 grams. I would have taken pics of the movement but couldn't find the lip to pop it off (the caseback has notches to SUGGEST a screw off back). If this latest addition to the collection is like its other NAVIFORCE mates (that I wear around the house and outside while doing stuff), it should give me some decent life.Sometimes an excellent find does NOT have to set you back bu ku bucks. And now, some (a lot) of pics. dave:





























​


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us, this is a big watch, i think it looks good. Thanks also for i learned something interesting with the buku word ( https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=buku )


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I got this NOS off of eBay with tags etc..... under $20. I did have to put in a battery but it looks good and runs just fine. I’m pretty sure I’ve never found anything titanium this cheap in great condition before. 

Boccia


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This one, I use it only during gardenwork! (4$ from China)
3rd year in use. When not in use, I unlock the crown, so the watch is halted.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Jo Hande said:


> This one, I use it only during gardenwork! (4$ from China)
> 3rd year in use. When not in use, I unlock the crown, so the watch is halted.
> View attachment 13116293


I also have a gardening watch. One of those 10 dollar Casios. It will never wear out, mostly due to the fact that my gardening days are over. Well, they weren't really there, to be honest.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Double post. Again.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> Double post. Again.


Having a senior moment?? heh! Occurs with me all the time, H.!

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

manchette said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share this with us, this is a big watch, i think it looks good. Thanks also for i learned something interesting with the buku word ( https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=buku )


My pleasure, M. There indeed are certain words and phrases that are hard to shake. AFAIK, you're the ONLY person to pick up on that. Congrats for a sharp eye!

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I have bought 4 Oris Indians in the past, 2 were duds and two were great.


THANKS for the warning about ORIS watches from India. I just bought one off The Bay, so I'll see. Wish I had seen this thread earlier. Oh, well. Another adventure for Dave in horology land, heh!

dave


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

dave47 said:


> Having a senior moment?? heh! Occurs with me all the time, H.!
> 
> dave


No. When I have made a reply, instead of going to the normal "we'll take you to your post"-page, it has taken me to advanced editing. I have then pressed "post" and subsequently found double postings. Wonder if that is going to happen with this post as well?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

dave47 said:


> THANKS for the warning about ORIS watches from India. I just bought one off The Bay, so I'll see. Wish I had seen this thread earlier. Oh, well. Another adventure for Dave in horology land, heh!
> 
> dave


They usually have an ST96 movement, these are great Swiss movements used by various companies, I can think of Accurist and Avia without googling it. It depends if you get one that is well looked after or just totally worn out.


----------



## archat68 (May 6, 2018)

My first post. One of my sub 20$ watch, a Sinobi. Like the matt grey dial a steel mesh band. But hate the plastic bezel above the dial visible from outside.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1016 ~11$





Liandu LD6007 ~16$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A little $8.5 gem from Ali Express, that I recently fell in love with: 2016 Unique Iron Men's watch Steel Blue Red Digital LED Wrist Watch *(US $8.54)* [from Ali Express]









It has SUCH a vintage vibe  it's like wearing a Bulova Computron or Sir Roger Moore's Hamilton Pulsar P2 in the James Bond movie Live and Let Die 









This is a LED watch, so it doesn't display anything unless you press the upper button. When you do, the red LEDs on the silver metal are fabulously bright! Do not check the time every minute if you want to save your battery...

The whole watch is stainless steel. The bracelet is wide and chunky, but very comfortable. I removed one link to fit it on my wrist, with the proper tools it was a child's play.









Functions include a single time (12hr or 24hr format) and full date (dd/mm/yyyy). There are 3 screens to browse with the up button: time (hh:mm), date (MM dd) and seconds.









I have been wearing it since I resized it. I was very surprised to measure the case as 39 x 39 mm because it wears big (probably an impression given by the bracelet, its end links being almost as wide as the case).

Zero logo or brand anywhere. As a fan of vintage watch, I'm very happy to have this one in my collection, near my other (real) 70's pieces 

Nicolas


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gedmis!!

I just watched your current videos assessing two different watches & found them to be VERY enlightening, as usual. I just want to take this time to again THANK YOU for your watch evaluation/testing videos. They are VERY informative and helpful and have introduced me to a whole new genre' of watches.

dave


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Bughead said:


> BTW, I've ordered a black version of the Gonewa, and I plan to switch the rotatable bezel. A purple watch with a black bezel and a black watch with a blue bezel sounds pretty good.


This week the black version arrived, here it is next to the blue/purple one:









The black one was bought from the same add as the blue/purple one, for 6.99 dollar on eBay.

At first sight it looks the same, but there are two small differences: 1. the dot on the bezel is lumed 2. the rear cover is different, the machined part is bigger.
And on this black one the magnifying part is placed a bit crooked.
I planned to switch over the bezel, but on second thought I wanted to switch the movement+dial. It seemed easier to do, with less change of damaging the bezel.
So, I took both watches apart:









Removing the back cover of the black one was very hard! I eventually put the watch in a vice and hammered a stanley knife between the cover and the case. :-| That got it open far enough to use my watch knife to pop of the cover.
The other one went off a bit easier. 
But then, on re-assembly, I disovered that it is a screw-on cover... o|
Anyway, the covers survived and I was still able to screw them back on.

The strange thing is, that the inner diameter of the case is different between the watches. :-s The cover of the blue one didn't fit on the black one. In fact, the lip of the cover of the small one fitted easily inside the lip of the cover of the bigger one..
You would think these things are mass produced and all the same, independent of color.
Luckily the movements did fit withouth a problem. I had to use the crown that came with the case though.

The result:








I put a black nato on the black/blue one, and a 20mm 1 dollar eBay strap on the purple/black one.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Bughead said:


> This week the black version arrived, here it is next to the blue/purple one:
> 
> View attachment 13132029
> 
> ...


I think it would be infinitely easier to swap just the bezels between them. The result would be the same....

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, in hindsight, that would have been easier.
But, if the covers where easier to remove, it wouldn't make much difference. And there is a risk of damaging the case when swapping the bezel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Yes, in hindsight, that would have been easier.
> But, if the covers where easier to remove, it wouldn't make much difference. And there is a risk of damaging the case when swapping the bezel.


From experience, those bezel inserts are very poorly glued. Snapping them off is a matter of seconds by inserting a small cutter knife between the insert and the bezel (in the inside) and leveraging.

...but then you need to reglue them  I've been using small 3M double-side ahesive tape (used to fix smartphones) but maybe some kind of silicone gel glue could work... All in all, this solution needs more preparation than the swapping of the movements (I would have gone this way too), plus as you said there's the risk of scratching the bezel or the crystal with the cutter knife, so...

Nicolas


----------



## Newatchwi (Apr 26, 2018)

So here is my 14 dollar watch, new unused like the advertising gives it a little touch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If anybody needs a ladies watch, Nakzen is selling the ladies SL4043L models for *$15.96* to *$17.70*.
28mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 14mm leather bands, Japanese quartz movement


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

My $5 Willis watch from Ali. Reminds me of the Swatch watches from the 80s. 









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Although you can't tell by the picture, I want this watch to look this way. I hated that the bezel and cover ends were different color plastics, so I airbrushed Alclad II Stainless Steel paint and scrubbed it with 91% rubbing alcohol. I then clear coated it with Alclad Semi-sheen. 
A Casio MTG900 I bought for $36 ($18 each)









Included with the Casio was a Wenger 79940.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Around 3 bucks actually 3.13 USD






I switched the watch to another strap. Initially I just thought the strap was unworkable..ATTACH=CONFIG]13148857[/ATTACH]I figured it out. It is real leather and thick.Usually on ALI EX if it says "leather " it is Polyurethene leather.






This time leather means leather. I am pleasantly surprised. The crazy looking watch is 36 mm in diameter and 42 mm long.It is 10 mm thick and the lugs are 18mm. The leather strap only works if your wrist is 7 inches or less. Adjustment is by the two snaps.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> If anybody needs a ladies watch, Nakzen is selling the ladies SL4043L models for *$15.96* to *$17.70*.
> 28mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 14mm leather bands, Japanese quartz movement


I got the male version yesterday and would recommend to skip this one. Everything on it feels cheap.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

radior2 said:


> My $5 Willis watch from Ali. Reminds me of the Swatch watches from the 80s.


Thanks for sharing radior2. Definitely have a Swatch vibe. Love the Batman one.







https://bit.ly/2rVIYa9
https://bit.ly/2GxPucy
https://bit.ly/2LcAl49
https://bit.ly/2rRHKh6


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Man I have nothing under 20. I will have to start stepping up my bargain hunting. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Obtained this weekend at our garage sale event here in Carrington for 50 cents.






Pictured here for your consideration with specs attached to the picture. All it needed was a good battery.It is resting on the upholstery of the "new" easy chair I obtained this weekend. was a bit down in the dumps.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not a brilliant watch but a watch that's brilliant for the price. 
I used it as a cycling chrono yesterday, washed it in soap and water when I got home, still running fine.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Glitch


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

If it ever stops raining here, I can't wait for garage sale watches. Either they work or don't, but they are cheap enough for the gamble.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0980* Swiss Quartz Movement with Seconds Subdial - *$14.99**($17.99 - $3 instant coupon)*
40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, Swiss quartz movement, small second hand










*Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo homage) Quartz Chronograph - *$20.00** ($22 - $2 instant coupon)*
41mm x 10mm 316L stainless steel case and bracelet, quartz chronograph movement


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei1269 ~10$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1283 ~13$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen & Sohne KS261 Review


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Do you have link please?

Many thanks in advance

Edit: sorry i see the links now on adhin message, sorry



radior2 said:


> My $5 Willis watch from Ali. Reminds me of the Swatch watches from the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adhin said:


> Thanks for sharing radior2. Definitely have a Swatch vibe. Love the Batman one.
> View attachment 13149177
> 
> https://bit.ly/2rVIYa9
> ...


Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13154171
> 
> 
> View attachment 13154175
> ...


I have that same watch in black, with orange accents. It was $1 + $1 shipping. I was curious what $2 would get me. The watch case is hard plastic, and it didn't stay water resistant for very long. The battery lasted 4 months, and the caseback screws rusted. I haven't been motivated to replace the battery on this one. It's amazing that you can buy a working watch this cheap, but don't expect much.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

adhin said:


> Thanks for sharing radior2. Definitely have a Swatch vibe. Love the Batman one.
> View attachment 13149177
> 
> https://bit.ly/2rVIYa9
> ...






I too find Willis watches quite tempting. Rest in peace Mr Coleman.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Just under a tenner.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Around 18$ for this lovely watch 









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

karlenko123 said:


> Around 18$ for this lovely watch *WHERE??
> *
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


*LINKEYPOO?*


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> *LINKEYPOO?*


It's HDA-600B-7 just search it on ebay, amazon and you will find a deal below 20$

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This F105 (like a F91W but full backlight) was £3.20 before postage. Had a missing loop and buckle, swapped my F91W strap over, then fixed that one with parts off an old Skmei strap. I will give that watch away.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Naviforce 9044 ($12) on a nylon strap taken off a $3 Soki field watch.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1111 review ~18$


----------



## Avaros (Apr 14, 2018)

Raketa "Zero"


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Avaros said:


> View attachment 13182723
> 
> 
> Raketa "Zero"


Got myself oneof those too but i payed more than 20.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Well loved with some pretty deep scratches on it, I snagged this Timex Grid for $13.50 shipped on eBay. I was curious about the features in the module as it has some features I don't have in other watches (vibration, hide unused features, invert lighting indiglo, etc.)

It needs some love, but is fully functional. I will work on those deep scratches, but unless I can find a way to fill them then They may be there to stay. Camo isn't my thing, but I can't complain at the price I paid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Avaros said:


> View attachment 13182723
> 
> 
> Raketa "Zero"


how? THAT'S ASTOUNDING.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

btw is that a 39 mm version?


----------



## Avaros (Apr 14, 2018)

James Haury said:


> how? THAT'S ASTOUNDING.


It's not a big deal, to find USSR watches in good condition,at auctions of the countries of the ex-USSR)



m3ga said:


> btw is that a 39 mm version?


Yes, case diameter - 39 mm and band is 18mm, but I put there 20 mm strap)


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Avaros said:


> It's not a big deal, to find USSR watches in good condition,at auctions of the countries of the ex-USSR)
> 
> Yes, case diameter - 39 mm and band is 18mm, but I put there 20 mm strap)
> 
> View attachment 13191885


The strap looks good. Need to replace mine. I really love the watch but it feels a bit small on my wrist. Wish it was bigger. I payed 50 for it so i overpayed i think.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just won this on the bay for £5 not bad and running perfect I need a new crown also I need to use a crown winder but that's ok until I can have it replaced.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

$5 Gonewa Sub with a $0.99 band from eBay. Thanks to @Bughead for the find. I removed the logo with some alcohol and a qtip.

Is there anyway to make this watch less shiny? Can I brush it with something?









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Better not, along with the shine, you'll take out the plating. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

radior2 said:


> $5 Gonewa Sub with a $0.99 band from eBay. Thanks to @Bughead for the find. I removed the logo with some alcohol and a qtip.
> 
> Is there anyway to make this watch less shiny? Can I brush it with something?
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Mini Review - Jonas & Verus "Lapland" Y00104-Q1.WWWLZ *









Back in March, *evritis* posted his find of a $10 Jonas & Verus minimalist watch. I was able to buy one from that same eBay store, or so I thought. My first order never came, and then it looked like the seller had never really shipped the item. The seller then refused my request to ship out a replacement, and instead quickly refunded my money. By that time the price had gone up to $36.99. After I made a few veiled threats about my ability to complain to eBay, and leave negative feedback on my original transaction, the seller told me to reorder the watch, with the understanding they would honor the original sale price. Soon after my PayPal cleared, the seller started to complain about their new wholesale pricing from their supplier, and how honoring the agreed price would be unfair. Another week, and a few more carefully worded emails finally resulted in the appropriate refund, and one $10 watch on its way.

When it finally arrived, over two months into my odyssey, I was pleasantly surprised. Jonas and Verus is a sub-brand of Fiyta. It's targeted to appeal to a younger demographic of Chinese Millennials. Originally the brand was called "Verus", but I think it was too close to "Versus by Versace" brand ladies watches.









Most of their minimalist quartz watches sell for $90 to $120 on Chinese websites like TaoBao and TMall. Gearbest has this same model on sale for $77.84. The watch came in a branded, heavy cardboard box, and was further protected in its own travel case, something I haven't encountered previously.

The "Lapland" is somewhat minimalist, but has a sweep second hand, as well as a day/date feature. The dial has a satin silver finish, with a subdued sunburst effect. The hands and markers are rose gold, and the markers are set in a black outer ring. The stainless steel case features a polished bezel, crown and the upper sides of the lugs. The straight case sides have a satin, brushed finish. The mineral crystal has a nano film, sapphire coating that passes the water droplet test. It may offer some additional anti-scratch protection, while it lasts.The 20mm leather band is a bit more flexible than other Chinese straps, but I have a hard time finding much difference between $2 and $20 straps of this design.

While the case finishing and overall aesthetics of this watch are superb for the price, the Japanese quartz movement in mine can't hit one marker dead on. This is probably an assembly flaw, and not related to the quality of the parts. I know this would drive many WIS crazy, but I just can't justify possibly trashing the watch by cracking it open and messing with the delicate looking hands. DW watches never have this problem, but only because they eliminated the second hands.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Vintage Oris, £19.00


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Glitch


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

A little bit of love and this watch is ready to go. Gaskets are lubed and the deep scratches have been polywatched out. My $13.50 is looking better now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> A little bit of love and this watch is ready to go. Gaskets are lubed and the deep scratches have been polywatched out. My $13.50 is looking better now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great job! Nice watch!


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, All! Recently, I posted pics of the watch my wife purchased for me a few years ago -- the beautiful OMEGA GOOD PLANET 600M GMT; now, tonight, here's the other end of the price spectrum: an inexpensive ($11.69) CURREN quartz watch on a nifty looking "leather" strap. Oh, the possibilities with it!! Actually, the watch itself isn't too bad & survived very well my accidentally knocking it off the table and onto the hard kitchen floor. Like a TIMEX: "Took a licking and kept on ticking" heh! Measures 46mm x 14mm. Not too shabby. Again, I thank the members of this forum for their inspiration for an unexplored dimension of watch collecting. dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, All! Recently, I posted pics of the watch my wife purchased for me a few years ago -- the beautiful OMEGA GOOD PLANET 600M GMT; now, tonight, here's the other end of the price spectrum: an inexpensive ($11.69) CURREN quartz watch on a nifty looking "leather" strap. Oh, the possibilities with it!! Actually, the watch itself isn't too bad & survived very well my accidentally knocking it off the table and onto the hard kitchen floor. Like a TIMEX: "Took a licking and kept on ticking" heh! Measures 46mm x 14mm. Not too shabby. Again, I thank the members of this forum for their inspiration for an unexplored dimension of watch collecting. dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13201189
> 
> 
> Vintage Oris, £19.00


Influenced by this forum, I recently purchased two of these vintage ORIS manual winds, one of which is a MICKEY MOUSE watch. When I think of it, I'll try to post some pics of them.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

dave47 said:


> Hi, All! Recently, I posted pics of the watch my wife purchased for me a few years ago -- the beautiful OMEGA GOOD PLANET 600M GMT; now, tonight, here's the other end of the price spectrum: an inexpensive ($11.69) CURREN quartz watch on a nifty looking "leather" strap. Oh, the possibilities with it!! Actually, the watch itself isn't too bad & survived very well my accidentally knocking it off the table and onto the hard kitchen floor. Like a TIMEX: "Took a licking and kept on ticking" heh! Measures 46mm x 14mm. Not too shabby. Again, I thank the members of this forum for their inspiration for an unexplored dimension of watch collecting. dave


Uh, I don't know where this second post came from; the site said I couldn't post anything until a certain amount of time passed. If possible, mods, would you please delete this copy?

Thanks,

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

I recently received these two vintage ORIS Swiss Made strap wrist watches from a seller in India via eBay. They each measure 37mm across, including the crown, and 11mm thick, and are very light. Both are also manual wind & seem to have a long power reserve of approximately 38 hours. Not too shabby. dave:









ORIS MICKEY MOUSE


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

I recently received these two vintage ORIS Swiss Made strap wrist watches from a seller in India via eBay. They each measure 37mm across, including the crown, and 11mm thick, and are very light. Both are also manual wind & seem to have a long power reserve of approximately 38 hours. Not too shabby. dave:









ORIS MICKEY MOUSE


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Just remember that those watches are Frankenwatches (artizanal manufactured by the seller, usually). Not original Oris watches. Much less Swiss made. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

dave47 said:


> Hi, All! Recently, I posted pics of the watch my wife purchased for me a few years ago -- the beautiful OMEGA GOOD PLANET 600M GMT; now, tonight, here's the other end of the price spectrum: an inexpensive ($11.69) CURREN quartz watch on a nifty looking "leather" strap. Oh, the possibilities with it!! Actually, the watch itself isn't too bad & survived very well my accidentally knocking it off the table and onto the hard kitchen floor. Like a TIMEX: "Took a licking and kept on ticking" heh! Measures 46mm x 14mm. Not too shabby. Again, I thank the members of this forum for their inspiration for an unexplored dimension of watch collecting. dave


DO the subdials work or are they for decoration only?


----------



## 7ony (Jun 10, 2018)

Picked each up for 10$ at a thrift store with a dead battery. Less than 20$ later we have a watch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> Just remember that those watches are Frankenwatches (artizanal manufactured by the seller, usually). Not original Oris watches. Much less Swiss made.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


They usually have a Swiss ST96 movement in, used by well known companies. I recently became aware that Mondaine was one of them.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang!
> 
> I recently received these two vintage ORIS Swiss Made strap wrist watches from a seller in India via eBay. They each measure 37mm across, including the crown, and 11mm thick, and are very light. Both are also manual wind & seem to have a long power reserve of approximately 38 hours. Not too shabby. dave:


I've looked at some on eBay after seeing your post. The ones I saw are only $16, but they show wear or corrosion on the back of the case and lugs. I don't expect perfection for $16, but that's a bit of wear at the inner corners of the lugs.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1358 Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, Thermometer, Pedometer watch


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

My Casio F94.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

A gift included with the book about WWII pilots (the book itself cost less than 15 euros)


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

$20 exactly and it just arrived today.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## c3powil (Mar 10, 2018)

Very nice ^


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

In transit from China, 17€, Sinobi homage


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> Just remember that those watches are Frankenwatches (artizanal manufactured by the seller, usually). Not original Oris watches. Much less Swiss made.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Thanks, A.! This is part of my education.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

James Haury said:


> DO the subdials work or are they for decoration only?


Hi, James. The subdials are for decoration only. Not surprising with a watch this cheap. The rest of the watch works quite well. Thanks for asking.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> They usually have a Swiss ST96 movement in, used by well known companies. I recently became aware that Mondaine was one of them.


THANKS for the information on these watches, Stephen. As I noted earlier, this is part of my education.

dave

BTW: I believe someone had mentioned this reality about the watch movements earlier, but I can't recall who.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I've looked at some on eBay after seeing your post. The ones I saw are only $16, but they show wear or corrosion on the back of the case and lugs. I don't expect perfection for $16, but that's a bit of wear at the inner corners of the lugs.


Good eye when searching for the watches, HR.

dave


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

dave47 said:


> THANKS for the information on these watches, Stephen. As I noted earlier, this is part of my education.
> 
> dave
> 
> BTW: I believe someone had mentioned this reality about the watch movements earlier, but I can't recall who.


It might have been me? I said how Accurist and Avia had used the ST96.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> It might have been me? I said how Accurist and Avia had used the ST96.


I really can't recall, Stephen, but I'll give you credit for enlightening me.

dave


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HMT, £9.99


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

$6 Soki Explorer II homage on a khaki NATO.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenzo87 (Nov 29, 2014)

Radior2: Hello!


>


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kenzo87 said:


> Radior2: Hello!





radior2 said:


> $6 Soki Explorer II homage on a khaki NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently at $4.99 (4.3€) on eBay. I snagged one 

What's the band width? 20 mm?

Thanks
Nicolas


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

This is still one of my favorite, and most comfortable watches to wear. I believe it was $15 at WM at the time.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Christianr (Feb 5, 2018)

Im not sure if I am on the right thread but can anyone please identify this watch if its something to keep


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

dwczinmb said:


> This is still one of my favorite, and most comfortable watches to wear. I believe it was $15 at WM at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I've been considering getting one as a workout watch (since it has a bunch of preset timers). What is it about the watch that makes it a favorite of yours?


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice! I've been considering getting one as a workout watch (since it has a bunch of preset timers). What is it about the watch that makes it a favorite of yours?


It's difficult to describe what makes it a favorite. It's just so dang comfortable to wear, even in our hot and humid Myrtle Beach summers. I don't know if that's how all rubber bands are as it's my only one. I also really like the shape and size of it. It just looks right at home on my wrist.

I admittedly don't use any of it's features except for the indiglo, but it's extremely durable and has seen many hours in the pools, ocean, and countless hours hiking and yard work. Before getting my SNK809, it was my go-to outdoor activity/yardwork/labor watch, and lately its been reclaiming that spot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

dwczinmb said:


> It's difficult to describe what makes it a favorite. It's just so dang comfortable to wear, even in our hot and humid Myrtle Beach summers. I don't know if that's how all rubber bands are as it's my only one. I also really like the shape and size of it. It just looks right at home on my wrist.
> 
> I admittedly don't use any of it's features except for the indiglo, but it's extremely durable and has seen many hours in the pools, ocean, and countless hours hiking and yard work. Before getting my SNK809, it was my go-to outdoor activity/yardwork/labor watch, and lately its been reclaiming that spot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I've currently got the black version of the Casio "Royale," which shares the exact same case/strap, etc. It is indeed a very comfortable watch to wear. It's comfortable enough that I actually wear it to sleep sometimes, which I don't really do otherwise.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

asio Edifice EF-305-1AV, a bit more than 20$, but it's decent piece for the price


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Made myself a custom Mickey watch from a $6 (5€) Disney toy watch for kids bought at a garage sale, moved its dial and movement inside a $7.6 (6.5€) McyKcy cheapo purchased on Ali Express, and added a nice $3.95 yellow 24mm rubber band from eBay. Roughly $18 for the total.

Nicolas


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

kenzo87 said:


> Radior2: Hello!


Nice! I like the band.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> Currently at $4.99 (4.3€) on eBay. I snagged one
> 
> What's the band width? 20 mm?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a 20mm band.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

A shot of the Soki Explorer on the wrist.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13237573
> 
> 
> HMT, £9.99


Did you get this from eBay? I love the yellow Janatas but a lot of the eBay sellers have terrible feedback.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

drwelby said:


> Did you get this from eBay? I love the yellow Janatas but a lot of the eBay sellers have terrible feedback.


I got a similair from ebay. Looks good but is really small. To small for my wrist

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Sinobi 9368* Analog-Digital watch - *$11.99*  (Lower than Ali Express and 50% off Amazon price!)
47mm x 14mm case, Japanese quartz movement, hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR, stopwatch, alarm, backlight, silicone strap










*SKMEI 1155* (Casio G-SHOCK Mudmaster homage) - *$8.99*  (Lowest price on Ali Express *$10.99*)
55mm case, Analog-Digital display, 50M WR, 4 coloways


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

dwczinmb said:


> It's difficult to describe what makes it a favorite. It's just so dang comfortable to wear, even in our hot and humid Myrtle Beach summers. I don't know if that's how all rubber bands are as it's my only one. I also really like the shape and size of it. It just looks right at home on my wrist.


I know what you mean, I've got the SKMEI 1299, which is "homage" to the Casio "Royale", but I think it uses the same case as your Casio:










I think it's the size and the way it's easy to read, that makes it a great watch.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *SKMEI 1155* (Casio G-SHOCK Mudmaster homage) - *$8.99*  (Lowest price on Ali Express *$10.99*)
> 55mm case, Analog-Digital display, 50M WR, 4 coloways


You've posted a link to where you can buy the SKMEI 1155*B*, but most of your pictures show the SKMEI1155 (without "B").
There is a difference in the dial design, see also: SKMEI 1155B and SKMEI 1155 post


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bughead said:


> You've posted a link to where you can buy the SKMEI 1155*B*, but most of your pictures show the SKMEI1155 (without "B").
> There is a difference in the dial design, see also: SKMEI 1155B and SKMEI 1155 post


I often need to Google a watch model to find better pictures to post. Some sites only have a huge strip photo that annoys WUS members. I didn't realize there were two versions, since manufacturers usually generate new model numbers at the drop of a hat for these upgrades.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio AE-1200WH-1AV* "Casino Royale" World Time digital watch - *$14.45*
39.5mm x 12.5mm resin case w/mineral crystal, 10yr battery, 100M WR, 5 daily alarms


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

drwelby said:


> Did you get this from eBay? I love the yellow Janatas but a lot of the eBay sellers have terrible feedback.


Yes, from ebay. Worth taking a chance if the price is good. I think they may know they need to be improving because their reputation is so bad?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0990 BLUE *"Piaget Polo Chronograph homage" - *$19.99 w/Free Shipping*
41mm stainless steel case, chronograph on central second hand, 60 minute register and 24-hour sub dials, Japanese quartz, 30M WR


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Casio AE-1200WH-1AV* "Casino Royale" World Time digital watch - *$14.45*
> 39.5mm x 12.5mm resin case w/mineral crystal, 10yr battery, 100M WR, 5 daily alarms





amazon.com said:


> This item does not ship to France. Please check other sellers who may ship internationally.




[edit] same product page on amazon.fr shows EUR 36.72 (= $43). And that, guys, is what EU customs fees & taxes taste like...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

+1 many (if not all) of the watches from amazon are much more expensive from french site, or from amazon.com site shipping adds a lot. Plus amazon and taxes is such a shadow zone that it's certainly one of my last choice (if possible). 
But we've got french fries and Champagne


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> But we've got french fries and Champagne


Hurray for Champaign but I'd put fresh bread and goat cheese over the french fries in my book  (which are more Belgian anyway)


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, from ebay. Worth taking a chance if the price is good. I think they may know they need to be improving because their reputation is so bad?


Unfortunately most of those HMTs on ebay are Indian frankenwatches with repainted dials and who knows what watch the case/mechanics are from. I picked an HMT Pilot last year and there was a small error on the dial. Never was able to get the seller to do anything about it. Ended up pitching it in the trash. Too bad too, cause it was kinda cool


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*5 Left in Stock*

*StarKing BM0990* quartz chronograph (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) BLACK - *$15.99* ($17.99 - $2 instant coupon)
41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz chronograph movement (works on central second hand), hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR - SPECIAL PRICE on Black Dial Version


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking TM0906* thin dress watch - *$12.99* ($14.99 - $2 instant coupon) Black version - *$11.99*
40mm x 8mm alloy case, 20mm genuine leather band, Japanese quartz movement, small second dial, 30 ATM WR


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking TM0906* thin dress watch - *$12.99* ($14.99 - $2 instant coupon) Black version - *$11.99*
> 40mm x 8mm alloy case, 20mm genuine leather band, Japanese quartz movement, small second dial, 30 ATM WR


The watch is 14.99$ (white with blue hands) and the import and shipping fees to my location are 20.40$. WTF? Not so much of a deal for EU wisers. Too bad, at 12.99 was tempting, but for 34$, not anymore.

LE: for EU the watch is offered at 18.79 (with a 1$ coupon) and free shipping on ali (just search for Starking TM0906). You can take it further down with ali special coupons if you have them. Much better deal with no additional taxes.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

SBUBandit said:


> Unfortunately most of those HMTs on ebay are Indian frankenwatches with repainted dials and who knows what watch the case/mechanics are from. I picked an HMT Pilot last year and there was a small error on the dial. Never was able to get the seller to do anything about it. Ended up pitching it in the trash. Too bad too, cause it was kinda cool


I have had 3 HMT handwound and they all had HMT movements inside. Am not an expert on the scene in general though.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

original dials or repainted? For most of their history HMT really only made a few colors, so if its not one of the real basic colors its likely a frankenwatch. There are a few little things that tell them apart, but honestly, not a big deal if you got a nice one and like it. I would have kept mine if it wasn't missing the chrome at the 1 o'clock position


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I would guess the first was original dial and the next two repainted, I like the second the most and the third next.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Just ordered this datejust for $15. It'll be fun trying to adjust the folded bracelet.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not bad for about $10.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, this one originally went for a lot more than $20, but since Citizen gave up on the brand, you too can pick up one of these for $20 while they last. Wittnauer WN1000


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Free + $4 shipping


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Sirjohn said:


> Well, this one originally went for a lot more than $20, but since Citizen gave up on the brand, you too can pick up one of these for $20 while they last. Wittnauer WN1000
> 
> View attachment 13267519
> 
> View attachment 13267521


Nice. Where does one avail of these for $20?


----------



## Sirjohn (Jun 11, 2018)

itsmemuffins said:


> Nice. Where does one avail of these for $20?


Here you go:
https://www.amazon.com/Wittnauer-Black-Leather-Strap-WN1000/dp/B00R2DIPUA

Note the Amazon list price is wrong. Original list was $225 and typical street price was in the $125-$150 range after the usual discounts. It's old stock so you may get one with a dead battery - the reason for the negative reviews. Most of these were produced in 2015. Can't really argue with a citizen made watch with Sapphire crystal for $20 even if it does comes with a dead battery.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Eyki Overfly 3075 review ~16-17$


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

Sirjohn said:


> Well, this one originally went for a lot more than $20, but since Citizen gave up on the brand, you too can pick up one of these for $20 while they last. Wittnauer WN1000
> 
> View attachment 13267519
> 
> View attachment 13267521


on amazon it says 48 mm but it does not look like 48 mm. Can you tell me if it is really 48 mm?


----------



## Sirjohn (Jun 11, 2018)

mrygn said:


> on amazon it says 48 mm but it does not look like 48 mm. Can you tell me if it is really 48 mm?


42mm


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Eyki Overfly 3075 review ~16-17$


 Thank you, which site would you recommend to use to find Eykis ?


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

I'm here to showcase another budget-saver watch ($20 and Under) I recently purchased off of eBay. I was inspired to buy it after seeing some pics of it & believed it was time to try one more of these gems. The watch is a SINOBI Submariner homage with quartz movement and a HULK-Like green dial and bezel. After arriving yesterday, I took some pics of the unboxing, then took some shots of it with the plastic still on. It turned out to be a decent BANG-FOR-THE-BUCK purchase. As a SUBMARINER homage, it has all the features of a SUBMARINER; nicely printed bezel with Submariner style markings, a pearl at the top of the bezel, a (small) date window, markers mimicking the SUB, the ever present "superlative chronometer officially certified" inscription, a nice "starburst" gleam on its dial; a dial/case measuring 43mm (without crown); 46mm with,12mm thick; has an Oyster-style s/s bracelet that is light but not too flimsy; acceptable crown guards, and weighs in at 116 grams. It has a "stainless steel" caseback that is a "popoff," and not a screw down style. Incidentally, the date flips over at midnight and does a decent job of aligning itself well in the date window. All-in-all, I'm very pleased with this latest SINOBI piece and will wear it later in the week. Again, thanks to the wonderful WUS Forum ($20 and under, let's see them), I've been able to add to my collection beater-watches that won't break my piggie bank and are worth the effort. Enjoy the pics! dave:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!

I'm here to showcase another budget-saver watch ($20 and Under) I recently purchased off of eBay. I was inspired to buy it after seeing some pics of it & believed it was time to try one more of these gems. The watch is a SINOBI Submariner homage with quartz movement and a HULK-Like green dial and bezel. After arriving yesterday, I took some pics of the unboxing, then took some shots of it with the plastic still on. It turned out to be a decent BANG-FOR-THE-BUCK purchase. As a SUBMARINER homage, it has all the features of a SUBMARINER; nicely printed bezel with Submariner style markings, a pearl at the top of the bezel, a (small) date window, markers mimicking the SUB, the ever present "superlative chronometer officially certified" inscription, a nice "starburst" gleam on its dial; a dial/case measuring 43mm (without crown); 46mm with,12mm thick; has an Oyster-style s/s bracelet that is light but not too flimsy; acceptable crown guards, and weighs in at 116 grams. It has a "stainless steel" caseback that is a "popoff," and not a screw down style. Incidentally, the date flips over at midnight and does a decent job of aligning itself well in the date window. All-in-all, I'm very pleased with this latest SINOBI piece and will wear it later in the week. Again, thanks to the wonderful WUS Forum ($20 and under, let's see them), I've been able to add to my collection beater-watches that won't break my piggie bank and are worth the effort. Enjoy the pics! dave:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

manchette said:


> Thank you, which site would you recommend to use to find Eykis ?


ALI Express.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
thanks for the other day i could not find them. Ever tried some ? (i saw the one tested is alloy and would prefer stainless steel).


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *5 Left in Stock*
> 
> *StarKing BM0990* quartz chronograph (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) BLACK - *$15.99* ($17.99 - $2 instant coupon)
> 41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz chronograph movement (works on central second hand), hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR - SPECIAL PRICE on Black Dial Version


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Sirjohn said:


> Well, this one originally went for a lot more than $20, but since Citizen gave up on the brand, you too can pick up one of these for $20 while they last. Wittnauer WN1000
> 
> View attachment 13267519
> 
> View attachment 13267521


 Thank you for the link. I ordered one .I was very dissapointed with my 3 thrift shop "finds".I suppose that is why I pulled the trigger. That and the fact the roads are soft and I can't get to the range to dispose of them properly with a 22 LR. (that's my frustration talking.)Not every road here is blacktop. I ended up throwing away three watches two from the thrift and one SBAO which never was right.Iwas trying to swap things around to get one unique watch with a turquoise dial.I have a 22 mm Milanese mesh strap which I may file down and use when the Wittnauer arrives.The last thrift shop watch is a metal cased TIMEX I Control digital. Sadly the caseback does not fit. It is a good looking watch but, I don't understand the rotating timing bezel https://www.watchuseek.com/images/icons/confused.gif. If it will work with a battery I may send it to TIMEX.Why do people donate non working watches to charity?If I donate I make sure it works.If it does not work it is trashed.The WITTNAUER is very nice.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like the black dial. I have a question though.Is there a Mr Starking with a small, second hand? Just in case I lose something down a drain.






Well, I'm not paying ORIENT prices. I guess the best I can expect is a deceased Communist Dictator with a poor sense of style.https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif You get what you pay for. I'll try not to drop anything down a drain. I don't want KJI to slap me upside the head and not even help either.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> I really like the black dial. I have a question though.Is there a Mr Starking with a small, second hand? Just in case I lose something down a drain.


Here he is:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Sadly the caseback does not fit.


Is it the wrong case back or just going on difficult?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think it is the right caseback but extremely difficult. I'm going to buy a battery and check the watch.


















As you can see the display works but I have not put the back on yet (No C clamps) or set it.Mouse ove the photos for prelim specs.I ordered the c clamps today 7-13-18


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> I think it is the right caseback but extremely difficult. I'm going to buy a battery and check the watch.


I've done some difficult Timex snap-on case-backs.

The easiest way, that I've found, is to get 2 small c-clamps.

Use something like leather to protect the face and a large coin or similar on the back.

I use my kitchen table, lay the leather on it, then the watch, a little lube on the case-back, carefully set it in place, and the coin on top.
Snug the case-back into place with the first c-clamp placed in the center of the case-back.
Then find the edge that isn't snapping in and use the second c-clamp right in the obstinate place.

It's a very gentle method compared to a crystal/arbor press.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

There is the link on Youtube under this video. Try ali 


manchette said:


> Thank you, which site would you recommend to use to find Eykis ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kenzo87 said:


> Radior2: Hello!





radior2 said:


> $6 Soki Explorer II homage on a khaki NATO.


My just-arrived SOKI on (an old) Dr No NATO says "Bonjour" 

Nicolas


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking BM0990 BLUE *"Piaget Polo Chronograph homage" - *$19.99 w/Free Shipping*
> 41mm stainless steel case, chronograph on central second hand, 60 minute register and 24-hour sub dials, Japanese quartz, 30M WR


I bought one, but it was defective. The B button did not reset the Chrono. They offered to send me another on and let me keep the defective one. The rest of the watch works fine.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

radior2 said:


> I bought one, but it was defective. The B button did not reset the Chrono. They offered to send me another on and let me keep the defective one. The rest of the watch works fine.


Does the bottom pusher do nothing, or just reset the second hand to the wrong place? I know how to fix the latter problem. Mine works, but was misaligned when delivered.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Does the bottom pusher do nothing, or just reset the second hand to the wrong place? I know how to fix the latter problem. Mine works, but was misaligned when delivered.


I doesn't do anything. They sent me all sorts of instructions, but nothing fixed it. So I sent them a video. Pusher A works, but B does nothing.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Does the bottom pusher do nothing, or just reset the second hand to the wrong place? I know how to fix the latter problem. Mine works, but was misaligned when delivered.


It doesn't do anything. They sent me all sorts of instructions, but nothing fixed it. So I sent them a video. Pusher A works, but B does nothing.


----------



## Kola55 (Jun 15, 2018)

Strap was more than the watch.


----------



## 7ony (Jun 10, 2018)

jetcash said:


> Just ordered this datejust for $15.


How did this go? I'd like to see watch on wrist and get your feedback. I like the style


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Here it is:


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

$9 Doobo on a green nylon strap I got from a Soki field watch.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

sorry, double.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

sorinp1 said:


> Here it is:
> View attachment 13285863


Yeah, but what is this? Link, name, something?


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

I am looking for cheap submariner homages. I have a Gonewa quartz and a Winner Automatic. Any other suggestions under $20?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

radior2 said:


> I am looking for cheap submariner homages. I have a Gonewa quartz and a Winner Automatic. Any other suggestions under $20?


Soki, $5 on eBay
[edit] more of an Explorer II homage than a sub homage, I reckon


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> Soki, $5 on eBay
> [edit] more of an Explorer II homage than a sub homage, I reckon


I also have this one. Does SOKI have a quartz sub?


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> Soki, $5 on eBay
> [edit] more of an Explorer II homage than a sub homage, I reckon


I also have this one. Does SOKI have a quartz sub?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

radior2 said:


> I also have this one. Does SOKI have a quartz sub?


Apparently not...
Another I have and I quite like is the SOUTHBERG Sub on NATO, plenty of different colour choices:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

radior2 said:


> I am looking for cheap submariner homages. I have a Gonewa quartz and a Winner Automatic. Any other suggestions under $20?


SOUTHBERG also makes Quartz Subs with Ghost Bezels *(US $11.25)* [from Ali Express]


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sirjohn said:


> Well, this one originally went for a lot more than $20, but since Citizen gave up on the brand, you too can pick up one of these for $20 while they last. Wittnauer WN1000
> 
> View attachment 13267519
> 
> View attachment 13267521


Mine arrived today and the battery was dead. I thoroughly scarred up the case back getting it open, and getting it back on without cracking the crystal was a minor miracle. Hope this battery lasts a long time!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm sort of wary that it may have an association with this dude.






in other events






The watch was 5.08 USD on the original bracelet. Mouse over the photo for specifications.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Mine arrived today and the battery was dead. I thoroughly scarred up the case back getting it open, and getting it back on without cracking the crystal was a minor miracle. Hope this battery lasts a long time!


I got mine the other day and the battery was working. Still could you share the battery that it uses? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> I got mine the other day and the battery was working. Still could you share the battery that it uses? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AG4/377


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> AG4/377


Thank you. That is a fairly common size so I have it on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is the NEW model: Under $19 with Sapphire crystal and Japanese quartz (All Stainless Steel)

*Nakzen SS4051G* "Pagoda" Ultra Thin Men's watch - *$19.99*
40mm x 7mm stainless steel case, *SAPPHIRE crystal (confirmed by Seller/Manufacturer)*, 20mm stainless mesh band, Japanese quartz, 30M WR

The current list price is $66.63, but you can choose not to pay and* send a message to seller with the code "WUS2018". That should lower the price to $18.99*. There is also a seller coupon that might be usable for another $1.00 Off.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Casio Forester Illuminator. Small, light as a feather, and really comfortable. Velcro strap.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

1senki said:


> Yeah, but what is this? Link, name, something?


I had to dig a little to find the link, but here it is:

https://ineffablewatches.com/collections/mens-watches/products/romulus


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm looking for watch with orange elements like Seiko Orange Monster. Can I find something like that?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> I'm looking for watch with orange elements like Seiko Orange Monster. Can I find something like that?


Orkina 'Planet Ocean' *(US $12.95)* [from Ali Express]









I own one and it's terrific on a black & orange NATO:

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> I'm looking for watch with orange elements like Seiko Orange Monster. Can I find something like that?


Orange dial: TORBOLLO TBH021 *(US $16.19)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Orkina is great but it's no waterproof. I'm looking for something with WR 30 or more.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> Orkina is great but it's no waterproof. I'm looking for something with WR 30 or more.


You can't have that under $20...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> Orkina is great but it's no waterproof. I'm looking for something with WR 30 or more.


Ok maybe you can have for < $20 _on the paper_  but I would be surprised it survives a dishwashing session...
BOAMIGO Ana-Digi LED Orange Shock Swim Quartz Wristwatch *(US $14.99)* [from Ali Express]


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

In that style I have Pasnew Lapgo


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

40Nine Large Diver
$19 on clearance - 45mm, 50m WM (also available in a 50mm version)


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Interesting watch. Can somebody tell me something about this company and shop?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

International shipping costs more than watch itself. Too bad. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Forty9 is owned by Teno which also owns Boccia. I assume it's their budget counterpoint to the titanium watches.


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> International shipping costs more than watch itself. Too bad.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


For 40$ I can have better watch on ..........


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Alpha Watch-How about a ss quartz chronograph from.Ooops it's more than 20 bucks. Just go to ALI express and type an "orange watch men" in the search box you will find a bunch






of possibiilities.(none of them SKMEI watches) Or go to ALI express type in skmei then mouse over the color selections.Until you find the word Orange click on that.The color of the boxes do not correspond to the words. So go by the word. SKMEI has a lot or watches with orange features.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Lemfo LF21 ~20$


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I picked this up at the Devils lake walmart for over 50% off (normally 15 bucks)The dimensions can be seen by mousing over the photo.What can i say i like the Minions. I think this one is Dave.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This cost me Eleven dollars and 85 cents in U.S currency.The strap it came with was not actual leather.I switched it to the shown NATO and in the last few minutes to a matching two tone ss expansion bracelet. It has the day in Chinese characters or english. So far everything works the way it should.You can mouse over the photo for the dimensions. It is from Ali EX.


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

DEERFUN Gold Watch Men GMT Rotatable Bezel Sapphire Glass Stainless steel Band Sport Quartz WristWatch reloj relogio 40MM

http://soo.gd/AsEo

10$ flash deal. Anybody have this watch?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Winner automatic 'Mark XV' looks nice, but the movement is questionable quality 





~16$


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

xtomashx said:


> DEERFUN Gold Watch Men GMT Rotatable Bezel Sapphire Glass Stainless steel Band Sport Quartz WristWatch reloj relogio 40MM
> 
> AsEo
> 
> 10$ flash deal. Anybody have this watch?


 Nope, it does claim a japan movement on the dial and asapphire crystal so those are two plus marks .I am amazed at an ALI link that works. Even for 12.87 I think it is worth a shot. The name is priceless. I bought this mark shesh dnab from ALI it was about 8 bucks.
View attachment 13348529
It is 18mm wide and appears to be decent .I have not sized it yet it is at least an inch too long for my 7 inch wrist. Over to the side you can see my Fauxmandirskie which I did apply the bracelet to. I decided that a rubber strap was a better fit. Due tom the shark mesh bracelets arrival I transferred the oyster style bracelet from the Faux to a small SEIKO
View attachment 13348539
I think it's a good match.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Winner automatic 'Mark XV' looks nice, but the movement is questionable quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


42mm is not a mid sized watch. It is a big sized watch.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I set myself a challenge, "Is it possible to get a proper viable Chronograph Watch that works and could probably last longer than the battery that powers it."

Several false starts, AKA Failures :-s, later. (Holluns, Detomaso and finally a rather nice Seiko but that one totally blew the budget :roll

Then after a bit of searching on the bay and a couple of attempts to get one at the right price I managed to get this one for just £11.80.

This is a proper Chrono that operates on the centre second hand, runs for an hour or if you want to be pedantic 59mins, 59secs, uses the Miyota 0S11 calibre movement and does the job! The battery life as quoted on different places should be anything from 5 to 2 years, but for 99p for a decent battery, who cares. I did take the back off for a quick look, mainly to confirm that it was the movement it said! The only thing I would say is you need a decent tool to remove the back as mine was quite tight and stiff. But to my inexperienced eye, everything looks neat, tidy and well put together. All in all I was quite happy to get the watch for a good price. This will get worn quite a lot as I use a chronograph quite a lot and this one is a good 1:1 chrono with the seconds on the main hand not a sub dial. I would like to record longer than one hour, but for that money you can't have everything. I did not like the date window at first but that has grown on me as I find it very legible. All in all I would score this watch a good 9/10.

To get this, at this price took several tries at Snipe Bidding, but eventually I landed one at the price I wanted, actually I bid slightly more than the price I won the auction for, but that was a real bonus. I did pay $10 for P&P, but still I think I got myself a good deal :-! I should also like to thank HoustonReal, mogino for useful information and Aeryn for leading me astray and for everybody on this site for their comments and info :-d

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Lol I'm the Astray Leader 🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey, Group!Happy HUMPDAY! Let's make it through to the weekend. For this auspicious day, a new, inexpensive addition to my collection: this $26 usd NAVIFORCE "MONSTER," rescued from a seller on The Bay. I have several of these NAVIFORCE inexpensive gems and discovered them to be just that -- gems. Although it's over the $20 limit, I hope you all can forgive my transgression. Quartz powered, it's a great time keeper (haven't open the back yet to check the type of movement it has), the bezel tightly moves around the case, the date/day flip over smoothly, the lume is bright once fired up but fades, the case & bracelet are finely covered with the PVD (?) power & feels solid, and it wears quite comfortably. Later on, I'll do a fuller review of this inexpensive gem. dave:


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I finally snagged a $20 G-Shock 5600. I had been hunting on eBay for about 5 months now and I hit on a BIN listing with poor pictures. It has 2 minor crystal scratches, but otherwise just needs a very light cleaning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ruimas is the upscale, "Swiss" brand of Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD (Megir, Nakzen, Ruimas and OEM). All Ruimas models seem to come with SAPPHIRE crystals, and stainless steel cases.

*Ruimas RL6711G * Sapphire crystal, quartz watch - *$19.99* before coupons(My price comes down to *$14.99* YMMV) 
40mm x 11.5mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz, sapphire crystal, leather strap, 30M WR


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Casio Forester FT500WB-5BV Micro Light Stop Watch Daily Alarm


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

4 Timex watches in decent shape- $20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Seems like a nice catch here  Did you get them from Ebay or from a local market ?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

manchette said:


> Seems like a nice catch here  Did you get them from Ebay or from a local market ?


That was eBay for a $20BIN price. The same user has other lots and appears to get more in regularly. Also has Casio and other brand lots, some in need of more love than others.

sellerffermywatch lot -boxes -box
should pull up all of the lots currently on offer from this seller. All BIN, so it shouldn't violate any forum rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9130


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

total crap too ...

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@Sporkboy : Thanks, you left only empty boxes though ;=) I'll try to follow that.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

manchette said:


> @Sporkboy : Thanks, you left only empty boxes though ;=) I'll try to follow that.


Surely not. There are 20 watch lots that show up for me in that search. I did filter out the watch boxes though because I didn't want the search to be triggered when the used posted a lot full of empty watch boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I only looked at lots, and was just kidding. But now i looked at 'watches' category and i saw two 4 watches Timex lots (TImex is not listed on the left panel). For Europe it is around 45$ though. Is it an ok price ? Is it free shipping for the US ?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

manchette said:


> I only looked at lots, and was just kidding. But now i looked at 'watches' category and i saw two 4 watches Timex lots (TImex is not listed on the left panel). For Europe it is around 45$ though. Is it an ok price ? Is it free shipping for the US ?


Let's see. I see three lots and each is $20 with free shipping in the United States. 









At $20, they don't excite me nearly as much as the lot that I purchased. Maybe the one with the digital if I needed those watches for a project, but at $45 I think I would wait to see what else this user posts in the future.

The best lots won't stick around very long, so setting up an alert is probably the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

In all the time I have had this #Honhx watch, I only discovered today, if you press the back light button and keep it pressed it will scroll through various colours. If you release the button on a particular colour it will be reset to that colour.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved this watch Wednesday? Sometimes the minute hand likes to hide under the hour hand. It cost six hundred and forty U.S pennies. Mouse over any one of the photos for specifications.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not quite 20 dollars but slightly over at 30, I got this Indus automatic with a Ronda 2538. Still worth mentioning I think. microrotor.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Any good deals for a brands week?


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Welcome Soki in my collection  I thought he is bigger but is ok. We will see how long he will work  Thanks for advice.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

xtomashx said:


> Welcome Soki in my collection  I thought he is bigger but is ok. We will see how long he will work  Thanks for advice.


Very nice! Where did you get it?


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

I found it on ebay.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

2 simple digital watches 





and crash test


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

The latest additions to the bargain corner of my collection...

A Torbollo Chrono, obviously inspired by the Timex Weekender. $18.60.
The original leather(!) strap was quite short so I replaced it with a $1.60 nato.








And a Chenxi. Beside the odd name on the watchface it looks quite nice actually. $9.99.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bertl said:


> The latest additions to the bargain corner of my collection...
> 
> A Torbollo Chrono, obviously inspired by the Timex Weekender. $18.60.
> The original leather(!) strap was quite short so I replaced it with a $1.60 nato.


Nice combo!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Was on clearance at Wal-Mart for 7 bucks

Timex T2M441 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Nice catch, i don't know in the US but in Europe saw it yesterday around 30€ (without date though).


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Over a week ago, I purchased this at the Second Blessing thrift shop in New Rockford ND for a buck.All it needed was a new battery.It came with a red"leather" strap which I replaced. I surmise it is a very inexpensive made for Target knockoff of a Easy Reader.Mouse over the photos for specifications


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I bought this last month for $8.50 shipped- $5 Best Offer on eBay. This was the first model of watch I ever owned, and it was a gift from my grandmother on my mother's side when I was 9 years old. Some people just get you.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

theretroshave said:


> I bought this last month for $8.50 shipped- $5 Best Offer on eBay. This was the first model of watch I ever owned, and it was a gift from my grandmother on my mother's side when I was 9 years old. Some people just get you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wow! I haven't seen one of those in forever. I had one too, I can remember using it in school on math quizzes 

Got this Binssaw "tourbillon" for $22.00, slightly out of the 20.00 range, normally sell for 40-150, it's on its way in the mail.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Swiss Tradition - Tritium, stainless case, "carbon fiber" dial, Swiss Ronda quartz movement, stainless bracelet w/solid end links, etched, screw down caseback, screw down crown. 100m WR. $15 shipped.

Only problem is that the crown is very stiff and the right hand date advances too far and ends up between numbers. It may loosen up with use.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## archat68 (May 6, 2018)

nachodaddy said:


> Swiss Tradition - Tritium, stainless case, "carbon fiber" dial, Swiss Ronda quartz movement, stainless bracelet w/solid end links, etched, screw down caseback, screw down crown. 100m WR. $15 shipped.
> 
> Only problem is that the crown is very stiff and the right hand date advances too far and ends up between numbers. It may loosen up with use.
> 
> ...


15$ shipped from which site?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

archat68 said:


> 15$ shipped from which site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It looks pretty impressive for the price

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

m3ga said:


> It looks pretty impressive for the price
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Looks like it was about $40 for a while at TimetoShade, but they are out of stock now. They have Chronographs and tritium models for that price, but none with both. Please note that I don't know anything about TimetoShade and don't know how legit it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> Looks like it was about $40 for a while at TimetoShade, but they are out of stock now. They have Chronographs and tritium models for that price, but none with both. Please note that I don't know anything about TimetoShade and don't know how legit it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code WATCHSALE brings them down from $40 to $15. Shipping is free and I got mine reasonably quick.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Code WATCHSALE brings them down from $40 to $15. Shipping is free and I got mine reasonably quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


only ships to US... was too good to be true


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> only ships to US... was too good to be true


Still seems too good to be true to me. Just the movement should be more than $15. They don't have anything I 'need', but something doesn't add up. It may not be a scam, but my lack of knowledge of this vendor is keeping me away. Cheap tritium watches are always tempting though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> Code WATCHSALE brings them down from $40 to $15. Shipping is free and I got mine reasonably quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


$15 to try a Tritium watch is pretty much a no brainer. Ordered one. If the vendor ends up being a scammer, no big deal. That's what credit card protections are for.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> $15 to try a Tritium watch is pretty much a no brainer. Ordered one. If the vendor ends up being a scammer, no big deal. That's what credit card protections are for.


Exactly my thoughts. Didn't have a tritium watch, and $15 was worth the gamble to me. My watch arrived in just a few days.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

$15 tritium? I'll play.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> $15 tritium? I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 13449805


That's the one I ordered.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Very tempting. Though "Swiss Movement" universally means "not Swiss made" unlike what some other sellers claim (not this one though, and not that I care where it's made anyway), and though the normal street price appears to be about $100 instead of the $350 that's claimed, that's still a gigantic discount and an amazing price for a tritium watch. The "Uzi" branded tritiums typically sell for $70+, and the "Smith & Wesson" brand starts around $80 from what I can tell. Even back when Carnival tritiums were far cheaper, I don't think they were anything like this cheap.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Hopefully everyone gets a deal here. $15 won’t even get you the tritium tubes, so it is a screaming deal if it goes OK. Looks like the discount code stopped working so I have been saved from buying a watch I don’t need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Do you know this site, i read and hear all the time that buying on the web from an unknown website is strongly adviced against by banks, is this different in the US ? Are you sure the bank, or the credit card will help you if needed ? Or is it paypal that's supposed to help ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received this ANANKE Flieger Type-A *(US $13.66)* [from Ali Express]. Available in black, blue or white dial. I got the blue one. I particularly like the separate subdial for the running seconds, the nice onion crown, and the gorgeous sunburst dial. The lume is not bad either but unfortunately limited to the hands, so pretty useless  Faux leather strap case back and clasp are branded, which is quite unusual at this price range. My first impressions are good, let's see if the movement lasts a few days or more.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

IF I could I'd get one of those! Does gifted count? I got this today.

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> IF I could I'd get one of those! Does gifted count? I got this today.


I gave those as stocking stuffers to my family a few years ago. Great watches. The blue dial version is the spare watch I always keep in my carryaround bag just in case.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Double post. First time that's happened to me when I used "Go Advanced." Oops.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just received this ANANKE Flieger Type-A *(US $13.66)* [from Ali Express]. Available in black, blue or white dial. I got the blue one. I particularly like the separate subdial for the running seconds, the nice onion crown, and the gorgeous sunburst dial. The lume is not bad either but unfortunately limited to the hands, so pretty useless  Faux leather strap case back and clasp are branded, which is quite unusual at this price range. My first impressions are good, let's see if the movement lasts a few days or more.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180904/6d63ec3a35c0d24e3c683583f660c340.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180904/b2b0a3a9d4d30e7e85f319a1a7a0df5a.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180904/66d0ac1594442053ccb70f5715862f0c.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180904/fe9c3f6d02055e94df78be844f65372f.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180904/1c4f5b51357d198f9e7b3fa399ff2930.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180904/8e3d6ab51a9dc84b4ceca7078fccd189.jpg


Very nice watch! The site says the case has 43 mm diameter, is this correct?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bughead said:


> Very nice watch! The site says the case has 43 mm diameter, is this correct?


That is correct 

Nicolas


----------



## JustAWatchFan (Apr 22, 2018)

Recently bought this guy for 12 dollars and I'm loving it!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

manchette said:


> Do you know this site, i read and hear all the time that buying on the web from an unknown website is strongly adviced against by banks, is this different in the US ? Are you sure the bank, or the credit card will help you if needed ? Or is it paypal that's supposed to help ?


This particular seller accepts payments through Amazon, so I didn't have to share my card info with them.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

JustAWatchFan said:


> Recently bought this guy for 12 dollars and I'm loving it!


Nice looker!!

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

JustAWatchFan said:


> Recently bought this guy for 12 dollars and I'm loving it!


Nice looker!!

dave


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

JustAWatchFan said:


> Recently bought this guy for 12 dollars and I'm loving it!


Linkypoo??


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

-d


----------



## JustAWatchFan (Apr 22, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Linkypoo??


I bought it from the bay through a very quiet bidding. Took a chance since nobody seemed to be noticing it. It's pre-owned but in very good shape. I got lucky. ☺


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Probably the best $15 watch e-v-e-r. Not the brightest of my T25 tritium watches but it is the real deal. Superb build quality too.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tsarli said:


> Probably the best $15 watch e-v-e-r. Not the brightest of my T25 tritium watches but it is the real deal. Superb build quality too.
> 
> View attachment 13471029


Yeah, for all that there are things I don't like about it, it does look like a whale of a value. Well done to those of you who took the plunge.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Just wore my Royale for a short hike and still can't believe it cost me $15. I'm tempted to wear it out to dinner tonight but that's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Yeah, for all that there are things I don't like about it, it does look like a whale of a value. Well done to those of you who took the plunge.


Battery died on mine already. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

[/URL]-






-






I know if I get this DOM I don't get MR ORIENT.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My F-30 arrived, vintage NOS, £20 including postage. Minimalist functions, no alarm, no chrono, no backlight. The date is viewed by pushing the top button, so the main screen has bigger numerals.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

James Haury said:


> I know if I get this DOM I don't get MR ORIENT


Well in that case, screw the DOM!!

It's a nice looking watch though, just wish they had put the date window at the 3 hour mark and left their big logo of the dial.


----------



## watchonabudget (Aug 27, 2018)

winner skeleton auto. you can get it for around 20 dollar. does an excellent job keeping time. less than 3 minutes per week. has hand winding as well. remarkable for the price. oh and did i mention it has been running right since 7 months and i think i can get an year and half more out of it before i toss it. the colour plating seems to stick well to it too. came with a gold bracelet i changed it a strap let me know how you guys feel about it .


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

16usd hasn't arrived yet. 21aud.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

watchonabudget said:


> winner skeleton auto. you can get it for around 20 dollar. does an excellent job keeping time. less than 3 minutes per week. has hand winding as well. remarkable for the price. oh and did i mention it has been running right since 7 months and i think i can get an year and half more out of it before i toss it. the colour plating seems to stick well to it too. came with a gold bracelet i changed it a strap let me know how you guys feel about it .
> View attachment 13475699
> View attachment 13475701
> 
> View attachment 13475703


I am a fan of Winner watches. I have couple of them.
I have one of them for daily use running more than 1 year. ( bought for 10$) The only problem is :
- The back was not stainless steel so it started to wear already. But I have seen on ebay that now they are producing the ones with stainless steel back. ( I bought mine on 2014 , using daily since 2017 )
For precision, it runs as you said 30 sec fast but not a big deal. Also, do not forget to handwind, the autowind is not that much usefull even on last versions.
Resume: Super price / performance relation. I am happy.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

watchonabudget said:


> winner skeleton auto. you can get it for around 20 dollar. does an excellent job keeping time. less than 3 minutes per week. has hand winding as well. remarkable for the price. oh and did i mention it has been running right since 7 months and i think i can get an year and half more out of it before i toss it. the colour plating seems to stick well to it too. came with a gold bracelet i changed it a strap let me know how you guys feel about it .
> View attachment 13475699
> View attachment 13475701
> 
> View attachment 13475703


I am a fan of Winner watches. I have couple of them.
I have one of them for daily use running more than 1 year. ( bought for 10$) The only problem is :
- The back was not stainless steel so it started to wear already. But I have seen on ebay that now they are producing the ones with stainless steel back. ( I bought mine on 2014 , using daily since 2017 )
For precision, it runs as you said 30 sec fast but not a big deal. Also, do not forget to handwind, the autowind is not that much usefull even on last versions.
Resume: Super price / performance relation. I am happy.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I kind of like the big logo. Mr Dom is overaccessorized and his suit isn't as nice as MR Orient USA's suit.Ohh yeah, and he needs a shave.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Under $5, IIRC. I like the dial.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Digital Skmei 1243 ~11$


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Got this from Ali last year - well, it's a 'perlative ceronometer' :-d but otherwise a solid and reliable watch.
Even with a glass back to show the 'outstanding' movement...
Around 20.00, the strap was 1.60.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Linkypoo??


I dont have a linkypoo but ANANKE is easy to find on ALI express. Here are Nanki -Poo and Yum Yum.


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

Tomoro TMR0818 (bit . ly/2xvAU3A)

diameter: 40mm; lug to lug~46; thickness=0.8; band with=20mm; band spring bar 1.4mm
strap are what you want change

"Unadjusted MIYOTA CO. JAPAN" "NO JEWELS"
Can hear ticking when watch against ear


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought an auction Lot for £5, I got these 3 items plus some unusable rubbish. The talking watch works fine with a new battery fitted, the module seems to be from an F-91W and works fine with a new battery. I bought the Lot for the F-20W, that works ok except the single minutes has mostly stopped working but if you only need a rough time in tens of minutes it's ok, and for more accuracy using the remaining segment of the minutes, if it's not visible the minutes are 5 or 6. The picture is at a bad light angle for the crystal, highlighling the wear which is not usually noticable much.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

$11.50 ebay special

Hump Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought an auction Lot for £5, I got these 3 items plus some unusable rubbish. The talking watch works fine with a new battery fitted, the module seems to be from an F-91W and works fine with a new battery. I bought the Lot for the F-20W, that works ok except the single minutes has mostly stopped working but if you only need a rough time in tens of minutes it's ok, and for more accuracy using the remaining segment of the minutes, if it's not visible the minutes are 5 or 6. The picture is at a bad light angle for the crystal, highlighling the wear which is not usually noticable much.
> 
> View attachment 13509789
> View attachment 13509793
> View attachment 13509795


Some poly watch(or toothpaste) and a cotton ball can clean up the crystal. What kind of voice does the talking watch announce the time in? As a side note Kazuo kashio has passed away.-https://www.watchuseek.com/kazuo-kashio-ceo-of-g-shock-watchmakers-casio-dies-at-89/


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, that is after I gave it a go with polywatch, i'll probably try to improve it more but it will take a lot of effort.
The talking watch is female American, I think slight Brooklyn, aged about 30, that's me as an English person guessing though.
Shame about Mr Casio, glad it was old age though.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sinobi S9546G


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Xinew 7728 ~7-8$, link is in video description


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Casio MQ24. Got it for less than 20 at some.big box.store.









I strap it onto my motorcycles as a cheap, transferable clock. Got a new battery for it at a local jeweller, $5. They said they could replace the battery for another $5, but I'd already opened it to remove the old. When I finally looked it up online, I see it selling for $10.19. Damn. Almost cheaper to buy a new watch than have a new battery installed...


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

I recently made a post about this in the forum...but really....it belongs here.

£10.31 (about 13 dollars) brand new with free p/p from that big online emporium beggining with 'A'.

40mm
Stainless Steel case, back and brushed bezel
Miyota 8215 movement.

......and the styling has grown on me!









(.?......or I could have had the BLUE DIALLED one for only £139.00 more! :think


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Just ordered this for a tenner - not much to lose...






​


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ron_Trousers said:


> I recently made a post about this in the forum...but really....it belongs here.
> 
> £10.31 (about 13 dollars) brand new with free p/p from that big online emporium beggining with 'A'.
> 
> ...


$13 for a watch with a Miyota 8215 movement? Unheard of! And with a stainless steel case too? Blimey!

I just looked on AliEx and couldn't find this watch anywhere. Can you provide some more info so as to help out a fellow watch bargain hunter? Or was this some kind of one-off purchase that can't currently (or ever) be reproduced?

EDIT: Nevermind the question, as I just found your more thorough post about this find: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-f...t-mystery-me-anyway-4798999.html#post47121575. An impressive bargain, indeed. Well done!


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

Yup......sorry about that ohhenry1....I just didn't want to repeat the whole post here!
They sold out of them in about 24 hrs but maybe the same thing will happen with the (not so nice) BLUE one?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Casio F-91W


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Too lazy for pix (it's Sunday morning!) but went to a local outlet mall yesterday, hit the Fossil store, found a cookie jar with NATO straps and silicone 2 piece bands. $1/each! I grabbed 5 straps in colors I didn't have. 1 22mm orange, 4 18mm others. My Seiko SNK805 won't know what hit it!

Each one came with a set of Fossil quick release spring bars, which are almost worth the $1.00 by themselves! And, for those that don't know, Fossil straps are very well made.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Too lazy for pix (it's Sunday morning!) but went to a local outlet mall yesterday, hit the Fossil store, found a cookie jar with NATO straps and silicone 2 piece bands. $1/each! I grabbed 5 straps in colors I didn't have. 1 22mm orange, 4 18mm others. My Seiko SNK805 won't know what hit it!

Each one came with a set of Fossil quick release spring bars, which are almost worth the $1.00 by themselves! And, for those that don't know, Fossil straps are very well made.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

lildrgn said:


> Too lazy for pix (it's Sunday morning!) but went to a local outlet mall yesterday, hit the Fossil store, found a cookie jar with NATO straps and silicone 2 piece bands. $1/each! I grabbed 5 straps in colors I didn't have. 1 22mm orange, 4 18mm others. My Seiko SNK805 won't know what hit it!
> 
> Each one came with a set of Fossil quick release spring bars, which are almost worth the $1.00 by themselves! And, for those that don't know, Fossil straps are very well made.






 At least you could post some pics.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> View attachment 1308498
> 
> 
> The Fineat at the top I've had over a year. It gets monthly use (weekly in the early days) and has as yet given me no problems.


Following up this five-year-old post with this morning's shot of the same watch, nearly five years after I last posted about it.









Seems like it's running a little fast today, but I've not yet made a serious effort at tracking it. Had not worn this in several years, likely not since I took the next most recent morning watch shot in my WUS attachment gallery, this one from the 16th of Decmeber in '13:









Edit to add: it's actually lost about five seconds in nine hours. Not great, but decent enough for the price. I'll do some more thorough testing another day.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

cadisen C1033G





Guanqin 20022





Break 5109


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought two F-91W lookalikes for £1.22 each. I planned to swap the straps so i'd have a pink watch body with a white strap, but it didn't look good.
I decided to see if that lone Casio F-91W module I mentioned before would fit into the white one. I used Polywatch inside and out first, then I put the Casio module in, it went straight in, easy! It all works fine except for no beep. I don't know if they both have separate methods for getting the beep?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Soki 4-5$





Tevise automatic 9008G ~30$





Torbollo 081 ~18$





Links are in the videos description


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ron_Trousers said:


> I recently made a post about this in the forum...but really....it belongs here.
> 
> £10.31 (about 13 dollars) brand new with free p/p from that big online emporium beggining with 'A'.
> 
> ...


That has to be the best deal since the Dutch bought Manhattan for a couple beads and a bag of rice.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! This is the start of yet another new week! WHERE oh where is the time going?With this, it's the start of my "cheapies" watches I discovered while surfing the "20 or Less; let's see them" thread on WUS: link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070.html. WUS mate GEDMIS does video watch reviews and through him discovered some real gems, like this NAVIFORCE day/date diver on simulated leather. Measuring 48mm (w/o crown & 51mm with, being 13mm thick), it is quite a substantial watch with an excellent quality feel and presence to it. To me, it's a very attractive watch for under $20 & shows me great watches don't have to be expensive. It has an easy-to-read dial and has a very comfortable feel on my wrist. dave:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9115 ~12$





Read R90001 ~13$





Tomoro 4018G (Miyota 2036 caliber) ~15 $


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! Day TWO of the inexpensive "cheapie" watches I've purchased since exploring the "20 dollars or less" thread on WUS. The trip has been very informative. Today, this coke bezeled SINOBI Diver secured from The Bay during this past year. It's quartz (Japanese) powered, 3 ATM of water resistance, 47mm x 11mm in size, and nice looking. Lume is confined to the hands. dave:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Spovan MG01 watch Altimeter/Barometer/compass/Thermometer ~50$





Skmei 1310 digital watch ~ 12$





Skmei 1269 ~11 $


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

HAPPY HUMPDAY, Gang!!Today is Day Three of the inexpensive "cheapies" thread, featuring another well made "under $20" watch: NAVIFORCE Cream dialed fashion (?) watch with Roman numerals. Again, this Naviforce is well made, is solid, quartz powered; comes on a nice faux leather rally strap. The dial and caseback declare water resistance of 3 ATMs because it lacks a screw down crown and has a pop off caseback. WUS mate Gedmis's video shows it possesses a scratch-resistance crystal and is impervious to water below 30 meters. Measuring 47mm x 11mm, its dial is easy-to-read, the date snaps over at midnight, and is very comfortable on my wrist; lume is effective only on the hands. Very pleased with it. dave:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Smart band B15P ~20$





Binzi watch ~15$





Synoke digital watch 3,5$


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

dave47 said:


> HAPPY HUMPDAY, Gang!!Today is Day Three of the inexpensive "cheapies" thread, featuring another well made "under $20" watch: NAVIFORCE Cream dialed fashion (?) watch with Roman numerals. Again, this Naviforce is well made, is solid, quartz powered; comes on a nice faux leather rally strap. The dial and caseback declare water resistance of 3 ATMs because it lacks a screw down crown and has a pop off caseback. WUS mate Gedmis's video shows it possesses a scratch-resistance crystal and is impervious to water below 30 meters. Measuring 47mm x 11mm, its dial is easy-to-read, the date snaps over at midnight, and is very comfortable on my wrist; lume is effective only on the hands. Very pleased with it. dave:


Nice. Is the band original, or did you add it?


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! WELCOME to the weekend!Today is the fourth installment of the inexpensive, cheapie watches. Today, it's another SINOBI Blue Diver (II 1132) with Miyota quartz movement. A well made watch IMHO, it's solid, a great time keeper, under $30, has good lume, a decent bracelet that will not fall apart on you, as like a decent TIMEX. Have had this for quite a while, it's just not worn often. dave:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

ComplicationsSkr said:


> Nice. Is the band original, or did you add it?


Thanks for the compliment. The strap came with the watch. I'm eyeing other uses for it.

dave


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

jmreynolds said:


> Wow! I haven't seen one of those in forever. I had one too, I can remember using it in school on math quizzes
> 
> Got this Binssaw "tourbillon" for $22.00, slightly out of the 20.00 range, normally sell for 40-150, it's on its way in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Just wondering if you received the binssaw watch yet, and if so how do you like it?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Boamigo F533 ~1$4





Bozlun/Skmei B16 smartband





Lemfo LF21 analog/digital time smart watch ~18$


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! Happy Weekend to all!Today, the last day of the "inexpensive "cheapies"" thread I've run this past week. They were all very interesting to wear and looked pretty decent. This last one is another NAVIFORCE quartz watch with date display and is the final of the other watches I want to show. This one is 48mm (w/crown) and 11mm thick, with a date wheel @ 3, which flips over at midnight as it should. The watch itself is an accurate time piece, keeping up with the Atomic Clock at www.time.gov. dave:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio Edifice EF-305 ~35 $





Skmei 1155 vs Boamigo F5100 both abou 11$





Wooden case watch Bobo Bird F18 ~18$


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! Happy Weekend to all!Today, the last day of the "inexpensive "cheapies"" thread I've run this past week. They were all very interesting to wear and looked pretty decent. This last one is another NAVIFORCE quartz watch with date display and is the final of the other watches I want to show. This one is 48mm (w/crown) and 11mm thick, with a date wheel @ 3, which flips over at midnight as it should. The watch itself is an accurate time piece, keeping up with the Atomic Clock at www.time.gov. dave:


So that's a pretty clear copy/hommage of this Citizen I bought last year. I saw that one on Gearbest a few months ago and had to laugh.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Longbo 3005G ~14$





Pagani Design chronograph PD2765 ~50$





FnGeen 6609 automatic watch ~15$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cagarny 6816 double time watch ~14$





Skmei 1065 ~12$





Guanqin 12006 chronograph ~20$


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I may not like all the watches but I do like the Video Reviews that Gedmis is posting :-!

Many thanks 
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Please subscribe my new channel, thanks for your support


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9024M ~20$





F2 vs F3 smart watch comparison/review ~20 $





Skmei 1189 ~12$





Casio AE-1000W ~15$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I may not like all the watches but I do like the Video Reviews that Gedmis is posting :-!
> 
> Many thanks
> Jim


Please subscribe my new channel, thanks for your support


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1251 ~10$






Forsining automatic watch ~17$






Spovan Blade Altimeter/Thermometer/Weather Forecast functions ~30$


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Because I like my Naviforce NF9050 a lot, I wanted another one like it. And it should have a dual movement, analog and digital.
But Naviforce watches are all pretty big, so it needed to be black. Black watches always look a bit smaller somehow.
I ended up buying the Naviforce NF9128M, in black:









The metal watch case is 46 mm, which is very Naviforce-like. And it's a good size, not to big. The bezel is not rotatable.
There is lume on the hands and the inside hour numbers. The lume is quite good and lasts longer then the usual chinese watches.
The lumed numbers are barely visible though, probably because they are small.
It's 30 atm water resistant, so not for swimming.
It has world time, with preset airport names, 3 alarms, a stopwatch (with a little running man as a animation in the top display) and a countdown timer
In "normal time mode" it displays time, date, day (top display) and year (right middle display) in two digits...
The beep is not very loud.

See attachment for the user manual.

The ticking is a bit louder then my other Naviforces, but not as bad as some chinese watches. It's quite acceptable.
The band is a bit thick, but looks quite good. I did change it to a black nato with black buckles, which looks quite good, imho:








(top display is still working, somehow it's not showing in this picture)
The lug width is a bit strange,it measures 23 mm. That's not a standard size, but a 22 mm nato fits allright.

The watch was 18.80 dollar, at a flash sale on Gearbest (currently it's still on sale).


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Break 5109 ~20$






Digital Skmei 1206 ~10$






Skmei 9135 chronograph ~18$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 0931 ~12$






Holuns JY006 ~30$






Links are in the video descriptions 
Check my channel for more reviews and subscribe.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9044M ~15$





Chronos watch ~8$


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just over $20 on eBay. Quite easily the worst bracelet I've had on one of these cheapie "divers'".


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1134 vs Sanda 329 comparison/review both~ 9$





Kronen and Sohne automatic watch KS173 ~30$


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This was a buck or two at second blessing thrift shop in Carrington North Dakota. I'm not sure, but I spent 6.42 USD total and bought a number of items. All it needed was a new# 395 battery and a nylon strap. it is 32 mm wide without the crown 36 mm long and 9mm thick. The strap is 18 mm as are the lugs , DUH. It is an old ez reader pre indiglo.












I bought a strap for a smartwatch (At Sam Waltons store)and was intending to use it on my UZI defender.Unfortunately the strap was made of flimsy stuff and I tore it.It did however have a nice ss buckle. The original was black and imprinted with the RISTOS logo. I decided to use the ss buckle on my BIG ZERO. I spent 7.42 USD ? on it. I forget Stutsman counties tax rate but I think it is 7 cents on the dollar.The BIG ZERO is 13 mm thick ,49.5 mm long ,46 mm wide without the crown and the strap is 22 mm wide.It has lume on all the white marlings on the dial excepting the date window and the brand name.I think it is a better ZERO than the RAKETA especially for the large wristed.I would like to see TIMEX do an Easy Reader or Weekender with a large ZERO replacing the 12 and no other changes to it.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1016 ~11$





Benyar chronograph watch BY-5105M ~17$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

XWatch smart watch review ~18 $





Curren m8224 Review ~15$





Jaragar A389 automatic watch review ~18$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Infantry watch IN-070-BLK ~15$





Skmei 1180 full review heart rate monitor + pedometer ~18$


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This SKMEI 1427 is on the way ... 13£
I wiil use as a back up Altimeter when flying the paraglider!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Infantry infiltrator watch ~12$






Kronen & Sohne KS221 watch ~30$


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1134 vs Sanda 329 comparison/review both~ 9$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like these g-shock "inspired" watches - and the "womans" version would probably look better on my chicken-leg wrists. ive heard the accuracy of the watches is terrible tho, drifting minutes a day - can anybody confirm of deny this?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1015 ~10$





Xiaomi mi band 3 review ~23$ check link in the video


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Automatic Winner WR003 vs Sewor SW043 watch comparison/review ~15$





Skmei 1100 ~10$





Naviforce 9056M ~16$


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

According to the advertising copy three main reasons to buy this watch are Englishness,Preppy style and Fashion and leisure.It is 17.84 USD from Ali Look up Sinobi and then go to the second row third watch.I could not get a picture of the ad copy only the model wearing the watch. The red hand is the hour and the subdial is minutes.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Just over $20 on eBay. Quite easily the worst bracelet I've had on one of these cheapie "divers'".
> 
> View attachment 13594851


That magnifier looks to be doing a better job than the one on my steinhart 39mm GMT pepsi


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Orkina watch ORK187 ~20$





OTS T7005G watch ~15$


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

I bought this on Amazon with prime. A whopping $7.99!

I looked for a while for a sub $10 watch that didn't look cheesy. This actually looks kinda decent. I will post another photo once it gets here.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Eyki Overfly E3075L ~15$





Skmei 1220 ~13$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1134 vs Sanda 329 comparison/review both~ 9$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Kronen & Sohne KS095 with that same movement. The 17J movement is a Tongji based automatic, I believe is made by Liaoning Watch Factory. The autowinder is pretty inefficient, and your 10-hour wearing requirement may be correct, but most watches can get fully wound in a fraction of that time. I end up hand winding the watch if I'll be wearing it for any time, otherwise it can stop unexpectedly.

I'm not sure how well the silver models hold up, but the gold plated versions do not wear that well. When the gold plating starts wearing off, the layer underneath is rough and dull. This may be some required "primer" coating for the IP gold finish layer.

The bottom line is that KS watches look great when they first arrive, but they don't hold up well after 4-6 months, and their movements are what you expect from a $20 Chinese automatic. My KS095 actually received more compliments in its first few months, than any other watch I've ever worn.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1219 ~10$





Kinyued J012 automatic watch ~35$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Naviforce watch 9086M ~15$





Skmei 9117 ~17$


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

The orange watch arrived, disappointingly.

On the dial, there is a hole at 3 o'clock near the stem, the crystal juts out past the bezel making a visible blue ring.

The worst part is all the "crud" on the bezel where glue was spilled.

Looks nice in theory, but not in person.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Indian manual Hmt, $9 from eBay seller *vintagewatchesforuk* who has a huge collection, most watches at ~$20 but sometimes starting at $0.05 so you can get good deals.

The dial on this one is gorgeous and I never get bored contemplating the domed crystal and curved hands


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Postman Pat brought this this morning.
Nice watch, feels solid. It's not stainless steel as described but for €10.50 I won't complain.
The right subdial is a 24h indicator but is marked 10-20-30. Why??






​


----------



## coffee a go go (Feb 27, 2013)

What a great thread.. On the way


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1245 ~17$





Ochstin 6043G chronograph ~18$


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

TimGodsil said:


> The orange watch arrived, disappointingly.
> 
> On the dial, there is a hole at 3 o'clock near the stem, the crystal juts out past the bezel making a visible blue ring.
> 
> ...


Annoying. Looks like a well-designed watch. Well, in theory ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Pefect A809/Weide 1103 ~17$ 





Skmei 1248 ~8$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Armitron Sport Men's 40/8397YLW* Digital Chronograph Yellow Resin Strap Watch - *$19.11*
52.5mm resin case, chronograph, lap time, alarm, dual time, military time and backlight, 100M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Armitron Sport Men's 40/8397YLW* Digital Chronograph Yellow Resin Strap Watch - *$19.11*
52.5mm resin case, chronograph, lap time, alarm, dual time, military time and backlight, 100M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coffee a go go said:


> What a great thread.. On the way


I bought this off Amazon earlier this year. They advertised the 10ATM version, but sent me one rated at 3ATM. I complained and got a full refund, and they told me to keep the watch. The quality is about what you would expect from a $20 Chinese watch. The clasp is very cheap, with sharp edges. The bezel action is horrible, and very loose. Lume is weak, but better than some other Chinese watches I own. It does look nice from a few feet away.

This would be an excellent sacrificial watch if you travel to high crime countries, like Brazil, where muggings are common.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Armitron Sport Men's 40/8397YLW* Digital Chronograph Yellow Resin Strap Watch - *$19.11*
> 52.5mm resin case, chronograph, lap time, alarm, dual time, military time and backlight, 100M WR


I'm getting a craving for a citrus fruit that rhymes with Borange.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 0990 ~10$

Review of a niew watch and after 2 years of use


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ13007* quartz watch - *$12.13*
40mm x 10mm 316L stainless steel case, small second, date, 10ATM WR - *3 Colorways at this price*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9106 chronograph ~16$





NaviForce 9040 ~15$


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My $17 Winner Steam Punk.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Chinese making good looking watches these days but what about the movements ?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

This is my £17.17 Pulsar PF3 that I landed with a Snipe bid on fleabay, Sunday last, while we were discussing vibrating Alarms, which this watch has. It looks to be in very good condition, but needs a New Battery according to the seller but we will see. I can't see any damage signs of the back having been off, but I have not looked closely with a Loupe yet.

I will post more pictures and an update in good time, I think I have the right battery, but if not I will get one tomorrow. Hopefully that will get it back running, then I will clean it and hopefully get a video with sound of the Alarm if it works OK. But if not it was £17.17 and I have more than that in spares, in fact the bracelet could be worth nearly that as it is complete with all the links.
















Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Curren 8001a !12$





Skmei 1142 quick view, water resistance and freezing tests ~12$


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> This is my £17.17 Pulsar PF3 that I landed with a Snipe bid on fleabay, Sunday last, while we were discussing vibrating Alarms, which this watch has. It looks to be in very good condition, but needs a New Battery according to the seller but we will see. I can't see any damage signs of the back having been off, but I have not looked closely with a Loupe yet.
> 
> I will post more pictures and an update in good time, I think I have the right battery, but if not I will get one tomorrow. Hopefully that will get it back running, then I will clean it and hopefully get a video with sound of the Alarm if it works OK. But if not it was £17.17 and I have more than that in spares, in fact the bracelet could be worth nearly that as it is complete with all the links.
> 
> ...


That looks really clean. Now you've got me looking at Pulsar chronos. Not bad for the stainless models in a chronograph. I just have the research the size of these things. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> This is my £17.17 Pulsar PF3 that I landed with a Snipe bid on fleabay, Sunday last, while we were discussing vibrating Alarms, which this watch has. It looks to be in very good condition, but needs a New Battery according to the seller but we will see. I can't see any damage signs of the back having been off, but I have not looked closely with a Loupe yet.
> 
> I will post more pictures and an update in good time, I think I have the right battery, but if not I will get one tomorrow. Hopefully that will get it back running, then I will clean it and hopefully get a video with sound of the Alarm if it works OK. But if not it was £17.17 and I have more than that in spares, in fact the bracelet could be worth nearly that as it is complete with all the links.
> 
> ...


So here then is Part 2

I did have the right battery when I looked in my box, bought as a spare as I have several watches that use the same type.

If you read the Documentation, you could think that the 7T62 and 7T92 movements need a different battery but that has been consolidated into one type alone. They both use #399 Battery and I have put these into both movements and they both work OK

There is also some mention on the web of "the dreaded 7T62" from somebody who is given one to change the battery. This is absolute TOSH! The 7T62 is one of the easier batteries to change IMHO. It does not have an AC reset on the movement like the Old 7T32 did, as do many other Seiko movements, but you may need to "Zero" the hands on this type of watch, but follow the instructions in the Manual and you will be fine. When I put the new battery in the movement immediately sprung into life, but the Chronograph Minutes dial at 12 was not zeroed, apart from that it was all OK. So I followed the instructions and within a minute or so, it was running as it should. Very nice chronograph action as I remembered, not only does it start, stop and restart, but it has full split time too, the only downside for me is the 60 minute elapsed time, but there is me being picky again. :-s

Manual here: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiUjMKK8tPeAhWwlYsKHQXWC8wQFjAJegQIARAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seiko.in%2Fsupport%2Fib%2Fpdf%2FSEIKO_7T62.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2MqGHdPwP98mX9ovrGN18f

So here are the pictures from inside: I had a suspicion that the back of this watch had never been off.
















After removing it I am pretty much sure I am right. For a start is was pretty stiff to remove, the silicon grease had totally dried out, the old battery was slightly stuck in the mechanism and the battery was the Seiko type originally fitted in the factory. OK I accept that this is all circumstantial but I am fairly sure that I am right, which makes absolutely no difference at all, but gives me warm fuzzy feelings that my £17.17, plus the just over a Quid for a new battery, was very well spent. :-! And just in case there is any doubt at this point, Yes I am Keeping The Watch :-d.

All fixed, cleaned with circuit board wipes; a hang over from my Computer Days. So the grot removed and the contacts cleaned, the O-Ring was intact so I cleaned it and re-lubricated it in one of those twin foam applicators, that everybody uses but I don't have a clue what the name of is. I hope that you can see the, the parts in the photos OK. You should spot the ceramic disk on the case back that is part of the sounder or whisperer as I like to call it ;-)

I checked out the watch as recommended in the Service Manual, but the procedure is sort of there in the user Manual. Everything worked normally and the watch ran overnight and changed date so I give it one big tick as Fixed! In fact it was a simple, no drama pop the back off and stick a new battery in job. Now you can use these watches as a poor man's GMT, rather than setting the Alarm dial to the current time with the Crown puller out to position two, if you set it to the offset you want it will stay that way. Which is sort of why I did not buy the GMT in the AliX 11:11 debacle, and because I am a cheapskate b-)















Alarm at 6 is 2 hrs behind main hands.







Back still has the sticky plastic on it, so I have left it in place.







Sold to clean a Rolex, so it should be suitable :roll:

Finally I am going to clean the bracelet and watch very carefully with the stuff in the packet, adjust the strap, wear and enjoy it!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1065 vs Casio AQ-S800W Tough Solar comparison/review





And some strange looking watches compilations


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> That looks really clean. Now you've got me looking at Pulsar chronos. Not bad for the stainless models in a chronograph. I just have the research the size of these things. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think you can get this one as a current model, but I have seen them like this in different dial colours and also in black PVD, (I imagine), case and strap. They are rock solid because of the Seiko movement and you can also get a version with the 7T92 movement if you want a better, to my mind, functioning Chrono, with 20th second rather than 5th resolution, and 720mins run time, which is better for me using it for navigation, but No Alarm.

I have two other Pulsar watches, one with the 7T92 movement and another with the analogue/digital dial.
















They were both eBay NOS cheapies, I paid £35 for the analogue model and £30 for the other. They are terrific value for money IMHO, great as user/beater watches, in fact as of today all three cost me less than £80, so for three tool watches I am sitting pretty smug :-!

I got all three by watching the bay, not excessively but from ebay sending me a email whenever a new post comes up and making a bid if it was something I fancied. I got the analogue 7T92 watch to teach somebody about navigation using a pilot guide, setting a course as a series of timed steps. I bought the Analogue/Digital because I wanted a portable fully functional Alarm Watch, which it certainly is. Plus it has a 100th of a second multi timer, with a data recorder, countdown timer, global time ability, backlight, three alarms and a perpetual calendar! I got the most recent one as I bid silly money for it using a Snipe bidder and Won. :roll: The fact that it turned out to be as good as it is, just increases the stupid smug smile on my face. As my wife said this morning, what are you going to do with that new, (to me), watch? Err wear it! She just shook her head at that time, but did admit over lunch that she thought it looked very nice. YES - Result :-!

Up until about three months ago I had heard of Pulsar but nothing more, but there is a thread here somewhere on the Affordable Watches that is just on the Pulsar's that people own and on reading that I felt I needed to get myself a piece of the action. Never regretted it either. :-d Great Value For Money.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I can join in now with this little baby.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Passnew Lapgo PLG-1002AD sport watch (100m WR) ~25$





Jaragar automatic A569 "Monaco" ~18$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Yazole 358 ~5-6$





Abrray women watch AR0724 ~15$


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Don't think you can get this one as a current model, but I have seen them like this in different dial colours and also in black PVD, (I imagine), case and strap. They are rock solid because of the Seiko movement and you can also get a version with the 7T92 movement if you want a better, to my mind, functioning Chrono, with 20th second rather than 5th resolution, and 720mins run time, which is better for me using it for navigation, but No Alarm.
> 
> I have two other Pulsar watches, one with the 7T92 movement and another with the analogue/digital dial.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of those details. I would say that you certainly did well with those three. They do look like an amazing value and I will add a pulsar chronograph to my eBay hunting list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tuesday I got this SEWOR hand wound mechanical from Amazon for $16.99 with free shipping. Nice watch,has a good power reserve and keeps time at around +/- 4 seconds a day so far.Band say's "Genuine Leather".


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Vintage Bombay manual HMT, 9.65€ ($11) from eBay seller *vintagewatchesforuk*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1065 vs Casio AQ-S800W Tough Solar comparison/review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One mans strange may very well be another mans unique and interesting.Though this is not always so.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Torbollo -- Weekender Homage

Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Torbollo -- Weekender Homage

Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Torbollo -- Weekender Homage
> 
> Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Also available in black... b-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For those interested in the Torbollo weekender: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b1K1u3Wp


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen and Sohne KS261 automatic watch ~33$


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GQ13007* quartz watch - *$12.13*
> 40mm x 10mm 316L stainless steel case, small second, date, 10ATM WR - *3 Colorways at this price*


I don't suppose Mr. Houston Real that if you order one or more that you'd order a silver with black dial for me for which I'd send you a $20???


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I don't suppose Mr. Houston Real that if you order one or more that you'd order a silver with black dial for me for which I'd send you a $20???


Why not just buy one off the link? They take PayPal, debit and credit cards.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Because I can't. No credit, no Paypal and the debit rarely gets used.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

So what do you say Brother? Work with me on this? My Timex chrono has small seconds but a bunch of other stuff too.
That black dial silver case watch looks groovy! And quartz doesn't really bother me at all.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> So what do you say Brother? Work with me on this? My Timex chrono has small seconds but a bunch of other stuff too.
> That black dial silver case watch looks groovy! And quartz doesn't really bother me at all.


Dave, I have you covered. Black dial, silver case your final choice? Also, same P.O. Box? If you need a different address, PM it to me.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

I've ordered these two digital watches for my daughter. She couldn't decide between black and white/red, so I ordered both. They were only 3.70 dollar a piece on this eBay listing.
It's the Synoke 9708:















(I am the hand model here...  )

They are obviously a based on the Casio W215H, which also comes in different colors.
The watches are nice, clear readable face, and it says 50m water resistant. Allthough I wonder if that's accurate. It already survived a shower, so it is water resistant to some degree.
Pressing the light button shows a classic non-led traditional light, comparable with the F-91W, but brighter.
The white one is a bit childish looking, but might match some outfits pretty good.
She likes the black version the most, and it has been used for a week now. It already shows signs of wear on the top and bottom text ("illuminator" and "water 50m resist").
And the watch band (buckle side) detached a few times. I had to replace the (18mm) spring bar, and now it seems to be attached better.
The watch band is just as shiney as the case, it's not matte black.

For the price a fun neat watch with classic looks.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1203 ~8$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Review of Torbolo 081 -- Weekender Homage 







Wolfsatz said:


> Torbollo -- Weekender Homage
> 
> Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Dave, I have you covered. Black dial, silver case your final choice? Also, same P.O. Box? If you need a different address, PM it to me.


Went ahead and put in the order, shipped directly to your PO. Gear Best can be slow, but maybe it will reach you by Christmas.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Many thanks to you Watchcrank!!!Let me know what I owe you through PM if you would.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And yes, even if we move it will be the same PO Box.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Many thanks to you Watchcrank!!!Let me know what I owe you through PM if you would.


You're quite welcome. Merry Christmas. 

No need to pay me. Someone grabbed the check at dinner last night before I could pay. Consider this to be my paying that forward. b-) (Actually, my part of the check was a lot more than this watch.  ) If you like the watch, pay it forward in turn by doing something similar for someone someday. If you don't like it, give it to someone who does. Either way, please post some photos when it arrives. I'm curious how it looks in real life.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> You're quite welcome. Merry Christmas.
> 
> No need to pay me. Someone grabbed the check at dinner last night before I could pay. Consider this to be my paying that forward. b-) (Actually, my part of the check was a lot more than this watch.  ) If you like the watch, pay it forward in turn by doing something similar for someone someday. If you don't like it, give it to someone who does. Either way, please post some photos when it arrives. I'm curious how it looks in real life.


OK, that is a darned cool thing to do. The spirit of this place is usually pretty good, but this goes above and beyond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> You're quite welcome. Merry Christmas.
> 
> No need to pay me. Someone grabbed the check at dinner last night before I could pay. Consider this to be my paying that forward. b-) (Actually, my part of the check was a lot more than this watch.  ) If you like the watch, pay it forward in turn by doing something similar for someone someday. If you don't like it, give it to someone who does. Either way, please post some photos when it arrives. I'm curious how it looks in real life.


You, sir! I officially like you.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Liandu calendar quartz watch LD6007 ~17-18$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1202 ~13$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sewor automatic watch C1025 ~18$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nakzen SL1006G "Pogoda" ~22$
Declared materials sapphire+ stainless steel + Seiko VJ32B






Now its 18$ on ali NAKZEN Classic Wrist Watch Brand Luxury Quartz Men Watches Waterproof Clock Male Casual Sport Cool Watch Gift Relogio Masculino-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Any of you WUSers know anything of the SOKI watch?
Obviously it's Chinese @ less than $6.00.
Thot I'd venture less than a 10 spot to check one out.
Can't be any worse than Vostok. Amphibia started making
running noises right off the bat. I consigned it to my waste
bin. Acct watchmaker wouldn't touch it.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

arogle1stus said:


> Any of you WUSers know anything of the SOKI watch?
> Obviously it's Chinese @ less than $6.00.
> Thot I'd venture less than a 10 spot to check one out.
> Can't be any worse than Vostok. Amphibia started making
> ...


In my experience Soki was junk, I'd prefer a Tevise for just a few quid more. There are a few videos on YouTube comparing Soki to Tevise.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

i don't know guys, i bought the nakzen (video 2 post before this) and the ruimas (this one) from here, and the nakzen just feels cheap. i guess it's really shappire, but its a fingerprint magnet and looks like plastik in daylight. I have the blue one, maybe the white is better. And the case looks cheap also. Compared to it the Ruimas have a much more legit feel, i wore my nakzen for like a week in the summer but since then i don't really want to. The Ruimas still gets wrist time (ofc i changed the strap).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Are they both mechanicals or quartz ? I noticed the same but my Nakzen is quartz and my Ruimas are automatics.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch dogfish SH384/386 ~32$





Link Buy shark dogfish and get free shipping on AliExpress.com


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Any of you WUSers know anything of the SOKI watch?
> Obviously it's Chinese @ less than $6.00.
> Thot I'd venture less than a 10 spot to check one out.
> Can't be any worse than Vostok. Amphibia started making
> ...


I've had two Sokis, both submarinertype watches. The first one lost the crown within the first week, the second one has a bezel insert that needs sticking down, every time I want to wear the watch - I suppose it is slightly the wrong size or something. The watch still works, now it is several years old, but I hardly ever wear it because of the bezel problem. In general, it is not very well finished, so I would recommend that you spend a few bucks more and get a watch that is a bit nicer.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Hoonnu, I absolutely love your thread but somehow, I just cannot pull the trigger on a $20 or less watch and I really don't know why since I have lost hundreds on affordable watches. Seriously, I would like to hear a couple of your favorites and why. Keep up your good (and interesting) work!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

$2 at thrift shop. I replaced the acrylic crystal and terrible bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Casio W-217 $15.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a great find! I've never found any watches of any interest in thrift shops, not sure where they all go.

What is the case size? Seems pretty decent for a vintage.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Nakzen SL1006G "Pogoda" ~22$
> Declared materials sapphire+ stainless steel + Seiko VJ32B
> 
> 
> ...


I paid £16.48 for this one in the 11:11 event and it arrived yesterday. Better quality than I expected, for heavier on first impression and the strap seems better made than the pressed steel type.;-)

A quick question, where did the info that it is a Seiko movement come from? Or did somebody take a peek?

More after I have worn it for a week or so. Not full time as I bought it as a beater, but maybe it is better than that?









Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Hoonnu, I absolutely love your thread but somehow, I just cannot pull the trigger on a $20 or less watch and I really don't know why since I have lost hundreds on affordable watches. Seriously, I would like to hear a couple of your favorites and why. Keep up your good (and interesting) work!


Well, I don't really think I should be encouraging this madness. I have almost stopped buying watches myself.

Many of the automatics I acquired for very little money back in the day no longer are available, at least not on eBay. I think there are still acceptable quartzes and vintage watches to be had for very little money. If you see something you like, then go for it. If you don't feel it, then it is probably not right for you.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Wearing my Winner today. It is under $20.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1405 Solar. ~8-9$
Does the solar panel really work ? Check this review.





*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Hoonnu, I absolutely love your thread but somehow, I just cannot pull the trigger on a $20 or less watch and I really don't know why since I have lost hundreds on affordable watches. Seriously, I would like to hear a couple of your favorites and why. Keep up your good (and interesting) work!


I know that Hoonnu has replied to you and I agree with what she said. But if you really want to go down this route then you need to realise that once you go down the Rabbit Hole it is one hell of a job to get out.

1) There is no guarantee that what you buy will resemble anything like what you saw in the pictures.
2) Some of what you buy won't work or stop after a very short time
3) There are some bargain beater watches to be had especially in the Quartz area Here is a link to one I know of https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAKZEN-Male-Casual-Commerce-Cool-Watch-Simple-Wrist-Watch-Brand-Luxury-Men-Quartz-Watches-Stainless-Steel/1000005719681.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7d104c4diWDk9F But this is an exception to the rule in my opinion.
4) $20 is very, very tight for a budget for a watch. :-s
5) The best deals I have managed have been by using a Snipe program to win an Auction off eBay with a last minute bid. By last minute I really mean second as my bid goes in 8 to 5 seconds before the end of the auction.
6) Good deals are as rare as Rocking Horse Droppings! On my Snipe bids I lose on about 20 deals for every one I win :roll:

Having said all that, I have had a few great deals and a couple of real lemons, but nothing damaging to health or wealth and I have had a load of fun and you do get to meet some fascinating people around these parts. ;-)

My advice is to search eBay for auction deals for something you are interested in that either is compromised, needs a battery is one of my favourites or needs a strap, because if you are a little bit handy, those things you can fix for very little and get yourself a great bargain. There is a problem in that many of the Chinese Sellers have got wise to the Snipe bidders and they don't seem to start Auctions at 99p or 99c these days. But you can get some great New Old Stock or Auction deals every now and then, but you have to work at it to find them!

PS Now around the run-up to Christmas, Black Friday, Cyber Monday and all that other hype is not a great time for bargains! Wait until the New Year when the Bills come in and people are really pushed for cash is when the educated buyer pounces! The other great time is around September/October after the holiday season and when the stores are unloading stock to prepare for the Thanksgiving, Christmas season.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9095M ~18$





*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey ObiWonWD40, Thank you for your enabling advise but rest assured, I am a quick learner. I have already been cursed by the watch disease and that is why I cannot pull the trigger on $20 and under watches. That would be inviting disaster but that doesn't mean that I cannot watch and enjoy (others mistakes). On a more serious note, I have a fascination for Chinese watches that I have been exploring and I am indeed curious to see what is available at the low end of the watch spectrum (the ultra affordables) since most of them are indeed of unknown (in the West) origin. In particular, I am finding that a decent Chinese watch (mechanical automatic) can be found in or near the $75 range but you can quickly find yourself looking at examples up to $200 to $300 (obviously, give or take). Since more than 90% of the entire watch industry is Chinese in some respect i.e. parts, labor, private labeling/custom watches i.e. micro brands etc. travel through China, I simply need to know MORE! At the low end, I have been impressed somewhat w/Guanqin and have worked my way up to Beijing Watch Factory, Fiyta, FiftyFour, Sharkey, Merkur (these last 3 are homage brands-----you can only imagine what others call them). Now, you know why my fascination for knowing more about the low end ultra affordables. I am trying to find where a acceptable but completely inexpensive watch begins. I somehow managed to forget the most well known brand of all----Tianjin Seagull! I cannot conclude w/o mentioning them!


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Eyki Overfly E3075L ~15$


I quite liked the look of this and bought one for $15 (11 UKP or so). It is a Miyota, domed crystal but the strap is pretty pants, ok for occasional wear.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Simple Skmei 1222 ~8$





*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> I quite liked the look of this and bought one for $15 (11 UKP or so). It is a Miyota, domed crystal but the strap is pretty pants, ok for occasional wear.
> 
> View attachment 13673731
> View attachment 13673753


Reminds me of the Infantry FS-008-SL, which I prefer (too bad I couldn't put my hands on it before it was discontinued...)


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Had this in the post today - a Benyar BY-5122M. Ordered on 11.11. for €16.50, I'm quite surprised about the delivery time as I wait for a month at least usually.
Also the watch itself is surprisingly nice and well made.
I'm aware that some of you have a passion for bargain automatic watches; I have no pain to wear a quartz if it looks nice.

It's full stainless steel, the strap is probably not fully genuine leather but of proper quality. 
The subdials are all working properly, upper + lower + left dial make a 1/10sec stop watch that works fine. Seems the hands are not perfectly aligned but that's easy to fix.
The right subdial in fact is a 24h indicator but looks like a moon phase to show day and night with a sun or moon symbol.
The Benyar logo does not look too ugly and is well integrated below the 24h indicator. Print quality of the dial is very fine.

So for the price of €16.50 I'd consider this as a really nice and wearable watch.






​


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I know that Hoonnu has replied to you and I agree with what she said. But if you really want to go down this route then you need to realise that once you go down the Rabbit Hole it is one hell of a job to get out.
> 
> 1) There is no guarantee that what you buy will resemble anything like what you saw in the pictures.
> 2) Some of what you buy won't work or stop after a very short time
> ...


100% agree - simply don't take the order of a 20$ watch from AliX too seriously. See it as a fun event where you do not know what you will receive finally, what replies you will get from a seller or how long it will take. It's fun, there's not much to lose.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

$12.08 Forsining automatic skeletal watch and hand windable too. Faux leather strap but looks okay:-!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My other Forsining skeleton arrived today.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

arogle1stus said:


> Any of you WUSers know anything of the SOKI watch?
> Obviously it's Chinese @ less than $6.00.
> Thot I'd venture less than a 10 spot to check one out.
> Can't be any worse than Vostok. Amphibia started making
> ...


I had a SOKI. It cost around $4 and was frankly poor even for that price. I have had a lot more luck in the low price arena with watches from SKMEI, Naviforce and others.

PS My Vostok Amphibia is a superb watch!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Touch screen LED watch ~8$





*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Winner Winner A458 "Mark XV" automatic watch ~17$





*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Torbollo Hemsut TBH017 ~22$





*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I forgot how to set mine .i repalced the "leather" strap with a nylon slip through strap.I like that it uses real spring bars some other LED watches do not


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Wooden watch Old Wood Lithuania review





*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Megir 2026 Chronograph ~24$






*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1111 watch heart rate monitor+pedometer ~14$






*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved this today.The watch has a quartz movement and cost thirteen dollars and one cent.The crown does not screw down.It has lume above the diamelles which seem to be ubiquitous on this model and thus unavoidable.Mouse over the pictures for dimensions.The first picture is as supplied the second is as I will wear it tonight for our Christmas party(North American Bison Cooperative) I like the clasp on the bracelet .It is double locking.I'm not sure if it is a hair puller though.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

I dont know how they make watches for 20 bucks and make a profit,automatic no less


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1217 ~12$






*ADMIN NOTE: REFERRAL LINKS REMOVED!*


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

T-Winner


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sorry, sorry, sorry!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Julius JA-557 ~15$


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

W-217


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Spovan Beyond 4 ~50$


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

After a 3 month wait... I finally received my SKMEI 1243:









It's an inverted display digital watch with a diameter of 50 mm. Which might sound a bit big, but because it's all black, it looks smaller.

It has several modes: Time, Stopwatch, Alarm, Countdown timer, Second time.
The date (only day, not month) is displayed in the circle above the hours on the left, when in time mode.
But when you press the upper right button, it will display month and day in the time-area.
In time mode it also displays which day it is in the top left, but that is very small, a bit hard to read.
When in stopwatch mode, a little man appears in the smallest circle on the left, which is a bit useless..

The time is easy readable, the inverted display is readable in low-light conditions.

It's declared 50m waterproof, so it can be used while swimming and showering.

I've bought it for 7.57 dollar (including shipping) from deal extreme.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Xinew ~3 $


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1246 ~10$


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow looks like Skmei is finally going after Suunto!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch SH516


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Inexpensive digital skmei watches ~7$


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Mini Focus watch 0028G review


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This was $19.99 from Ali. It's the Vibe 3 by a company called Zeblaze. It can pair with a smartphone via Bluetooth (iOS or Android) and can act as an activity tracker. It can also has various notifications.

The Bluetooth connection keeps the time accurate. But, it can also be set be pressing all of the buttons like a regular digital watch, so you don't need to keep it tethered to your phone. Admittedly, I tethered the watch for its initial set-up, then I turned it off to save battery life (on the watch and the phone).

Zeblaze also makes the Vibe 3 HR, a version with wrist-based heart rate monitoring. That version uses a rechargeable battery. The version I have used button cell batteries.

And, design-wise, it's a total copy of the Garmin Fenix 3 (and 5X) look, as shown in the second photo.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Benyar chronograph BY-5102M ~22$


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> This was $19.99 from Ali. It's the Vibe 3 by a company called Zeblaze. It can pair with a smartphone via Bluetooth (iOS or Android) and can act as an activity tracker. It can also has various notifications.
> 
> The Bluetooth connection keeps the time accurate. But, it can also be set be pressing all of the buttons like a regular digital watch, so you don't need to keep it tethered to your phone. Admittedly, I tethered the watch for its initial set-up, then I turned it off to save battery life (on the watch and the phone).
> 
> ...


This looks interesting. I believe this model has "ceramic buzzing", do you know what this means?

I assumed it was a silent alarm?

However, one website indicated it was different to your typical mobile phone vibration.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF3005M high beat (4 tics per second) quartz movement watch ~22$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Naviforce 9097 review ~18$


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

john_s said:


>


I have same watch with metal bracelet. Very cheap and very nice. Just a cheap alternative for GShock I think.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

john_s said:


>


I have same watch with metal bracelet. Very cheap and very nice. Just a cheap alternative for GShock I think.


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

Komandirskie 811055 from the 'bay, got it for the opening bid of 14 euro :-! A classic "needs a new battery" listing b-)
On its way from France right now.
Seller's pic:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1256 ~17$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Solar Skmei 1049 ~10$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Upcoming watch reviews on 2019 on my channel.

... and Happy New Year !


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sewor mechanical, poor quality watch ...


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

I mean no offense Gedmis, but I don't think this is the best place to promote your review Youtube channel. Personally, I hope to see watches folks are adding to their collection (term used loosely) rather than a barrage of review videos.

EDIT: Feel free to disagree if I'm off-base.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Love the looks of this thing








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey amg768, interesting/nice looking: who is it by, where did you get it, and if you will share, what did it cost? Intriguing design!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

peskydonut said:


> EDIT: Feel free to disagree if I'm off-base.


Alrighty... I disagree. I actually enjoy those quirky "economical" timepieces featured in his videos. You're not required to like them or watch them you know.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Alrighty... I disagree. I actually enjoy those quirky "economical" timepieces featured in his videos. You're not required to like them or watch them you know.


Fair enough. I realize the community is bigger than myself, hence my followup edit.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

peskydonut said:


> I mean no offense Gedmis, but I don't think this is the best place to promote your review Youtube channel. Personally, I hope to see watches folks are adding to their collection (term used loosely) rather than a barrage of review videos.
> 
> EDIT: Feel free to disagree if I'm off-base.


As long as they're on topic (they seem to be) and not repeated reposts (I've not been monitoring), I don't have a problem with it. If they are repeated reposts, then I'd agree that more than once per review is too much.

Whether you like to see them in this thread or not, they are a useful service, as Gedmis reviews many watches that few seem to bother with. For the most part, they're watches I wouldn't myself touch with a ten foot barge pole, but every now and then there's a watch I might consider, and in those instances, I've found the Gedmis reviews helpful. (And when I was first getting back into watches, I tried out many ultra-affordables to get a feel for sizes and styles, and this sort of review would have been especially valuable in those times.)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9147m ~25$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,
I think my reviews fits this thread very well. 
Anyway, you can ignore my posts if you like ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Gedmis, I think your reviews are a very useful addition to the forum


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Hi,
> I think my reviews fits this thread very well.
> Anyway, you can ignore my posts if you like ...


Looks like others in this thread agree with you, so please disregard my original comment. Cheers.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei solar 1405 ~10$


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

Gedmis said:


> Shark sport watch SH516


I really like that watch, and its white counterpart, but 99$.

I mean, come on.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

peskydonut said:


> I mean no offense Gedmis, but I don't think this is the best place to promote your review Youtube channel. Personally, I hope to see watches folks are adding to their collection (term used loosely) rather than a barrage of review videos.
> 
> EDIT: Feel free to disagree if I'm off-base.


I was always happy enough to see links to new reviews, but just repeatedly linking to very old ones is a bit spammy, isn't it?


----------



## Eurow (Nov 30, 2018)

My good, ol' trusty Casio World Time:









Anyone have the time?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9112 ~15$


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9112 ~15$


Review from October 2017.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

peskydonut said:


> I mean no offense Gedmis, but I don't think this is the best place to promote your review Youtube channel. Personally, I hope to see watches folks are adding to their collection (term used loosely) rather than a barrage of review videos.
> 
> EDIT: Feel free to disagree if I'm off-base.


Absolutely agree. If that guy posted one review per month it would be ok. Now he s annoying and distracting. If you want to see his reviews then go and subscribe to his channel.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

kostependrhs said:


> Absolutely agree. If that guy posted one review per month it would be ok. Now he s annoying and distracting. If you want to see his reviews then go and subscribe to his channel.


And if you don't like his reviews simply scroll by the post.... While I'm not interested in most of the reviews this IS the $20 or less thread and I do appreciate all the effort that goes into making them. Other than whining, what have you contributed to the thread?


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> Absolutely agree. If that guy posted one review per month it would be ok. Now he s annoying and distracting. If you want to see his reviews then go and subscribe to his channel.


Partially agreed.
For reviews about watches under 20$ it is ok to post, but for all the others, it is not relevant to this forum topic. So I hope that he will make more attention. I like video posts of him but sending each review to here makes it annoying.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

To those who seem to be "annoyed" and "distracted", would it be asking to much to just simply scroll (you know, with your mouse or trackpad) past whatever it is? You can do it people! I know you can!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> To those who seem to be "annoyed" and "distracted", would it be asking to much to just simply scroll (you know, with your mouse or trackpad) past whatever it is? You can do it people! I know you can!


Far be it from me to try and throw my weight around, but for once, I would like to quote my initial post in this thread:"*... let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear."*. If posters were to adhere to this, watches we were thinking about getting, watches we have borrowed with the sole purpose of reviewing them, watches we don't own anymore are off topic in this thread. It seems to me however, that Gedmis' video reviews have proven useful to some people reading the thread, so maybe the rest could just follow Tsarlis advice? And maybe Gedmis' could post his reviews just once for every watch, in this thread, at least. As before mentioned, I am fully aware that I have no authority to lay down the law here, but I'd hate to see the good tone of WATCHUSEEK in general and this old thread in particular getting compromised.

So, let's all behave, please, ladies and gentlemen! And a happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Double posting due to server hiccough.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

New review

Skmei 1063 and sanda 399 ~11$


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

A few days back somebody started a thread looking for the Best Watch under £10 and then to cap it all excluded "The Casio" which is everybody's favourite :-s

Oh Hell I thought, this is a hiding to nothing, $20 is a big ask at around £16ish depending on the exchange rate! But I thought I would play, so followed the obligatory Fleabay search for Men's watches between £1-£10. OK so I got one hell of a lot of ............. use your favourite derogatory adjective!

But to my surprise I saw this for £9.99 delivered :think:









Must be a mistake or rubbish? There followed a frantic Google session and I came up with this Slazenger Watches

Would seem to be a genuine sell-out, markdown as the seller seems to have a load of them. But for £9.99 I needed a cheapo Summer Watch and this could be it and for less than a quick Starbucks Lunch what is not to like? Should arrive later today or tomorrow, picture and mini-review to follow, but I have high hopes. With a Miyota quartz movement with a quoted 5 year battery life it can't be all bad :-! If it is any good I will get the Mem-Sahib one too and maybe a second one in a different colour for Moi |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> A few days back somebody started a thread looking for the Best Watch under £10 and then to cap it all excluded "The Casio" which is everybody's favourite :-s
> 
> Oh Hell I thought, this is a hiding to nothing, $20 is a big ask at around £16ish depending on the exchange rate! But I thought I would play, so followed the obligatory Fleabay search for Men's watches between £1-£10. OK so I got one hell of a lot of ............. use your favourite derogatory adjective!
> 
> ...


It's hard to tell whether an eBay watch is rubbish based on price alone. I bought a Jonas & Verus (by Fiyta) watch that was offered for sale on eBay for $10, while it is/was $75 on Gearbest. I'm not sure I'd ever pay $75 for a similar watch, but it's way better than some $10 alloy case/Sunon movement, POS watch off AliExpress.

I've never heard of the Slazenger brand before, but since they're based in Turkey that's not surprising. I'm sure these are just rebranded, OEM catalog Chinese pieces. There is very little available information on the company's website, much beyond size measurements and the Miyota GL15 movement. The movement should keep running through a battery change or two. The eBay listing claims it has a stainless steel case, so the price seems fair. The hands are a bit small, and wouldn't have been my first choice, but the price is right. If it comes and doesn't have a stainless case, I'd suggest filing a dispute.

FYI - Writing on the case back says "Stainless Watch" or "All Stainless" means the case is some type of stainless steel (most likely 304L).

If the case back says "Stainless Back" there's a 99% chance the case is pot metal, brass or some other zinc alloy.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

W-218, $19.95 on eBay. Swapped the strap for a matching olive drab 18mm NATO.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It's hard to tell whether an eBay watch is rubbish based on price alone. I bought a Jonas & Verus (by Fiyta) watch that was offered for sale on eBay for $10, while it is/was $75 on Gearbest. I'm not sure I'd ever pay $75 for a similar watch, but it's way better than some $10 alloy case/Sunon movement, POS watch off AliExpress.
> 
> I've never heard of the Slazenger brand before, but since they're based in Turkey that's not surprising. I'm sure these are just rebranded, OEM catalog Chinese pieces. There is very little available information on the company's website, much beyond size measurements and the Miyota GL15 movement. The movement should keep running through a battery change or two. The eBay listing claims it has a stainless steel case, so the price seems fair. The hands are a bit small, and wouldn't have been my first choice, but the price is right. If it comes and doesn't have a stainless case, I'd suggest filing a dispute.
> 
> ...


Slazenger are a big UK sports brand:

History. Slazenger was founded in 1881 by a pair of brothers, Ralph and Albert Slazenger. In 1881 Ralph Slazenger left his native Manchester, and opened a shop on London's Cannon Street selling rubber sporting goods. Slazenger quickly became a leading manufacturer of sporting equipment for golf and tennis. They also used to make the Dunlop branded golf balls and rackets for most racket sports. I used to use a Slazenger racket when I played Squash and used their balls too.

The brand has been bought and sold a few times recently but their watches were good until they were bought by one company and they became terrible, but since they got bought by a Turkish company they did get better, which is where I believe we are now:

Here is a link to some more information I found which gives me the feel that these may be ok watches? https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/102317-slazenger-watches-who-is-holding-the-racket-now/

I do think that finding a decent watch for £10 let alone $20 is a challenge, which from what I have discovered recently, if you can't find somebody who is having a "fire sale" of some reasonable goods at knock down prices it truly is Mission Impossible 

Anyway, my watch should get delivered tomorrow, if it is decent I am tempted to get one of the other Men's watches with the running seconds and the Day/Date mini-dials too and one of the ladies for the Mem Sahib. The two straps could cost what the watches cost each in most places, so if it is ok it has to be a great deal, I am hopeful, but then I am hopeful every time I buy a lottery ticket too.:-s

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit Jim, you're fired! You made click that button.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Slazenger are a big UK sports brand:
> 
> History. Slazenger was founded in 1881 by a pair of brothers, Ralph and Albert Slazenger. In 1881 Ralph Slazenger left his native Manchester, and opened a shop on London's Cannon Street selling rubber sporting goods. Slazenger quickly became a leading manufacturer of sporting equipment for golf and tennis. They also used to make the Dunlop branded golf balls and rackets for most racket sports. I used to use a Slazenger racket when I played Squash and used their balls too.
> 
> ...


Slazenger are owned by Sports Direct and have been for years (since 2004), so I'm not sure the watch will be a bargain. Happy to be proven wrong though. They quite recently bought Firetrap and, it's alleged, have a hand in some lower tier DKNY goods.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Damnit Jim, you're fired! You made click that button.
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


See my face? Yup I am smirking


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Well let me tell you that my Smirk has now turned into a WIDE GRIN :-!

Yes the PostieMan has been and I think Gob Smacked is the best adjective.

But before I show you the pictures of what I got, let me first tell/show you two things.

One: I have already ordered another watch!

Two: Here is a link to a EU website selling these watches and this is about as close to the one I bought
https://www.b-a.eu/en/p633365/male-laikrodis-slazenger-retro-sl-9-1980-1-07

View attachment DSC00320.JPG

View attachment DSC00321.jpg

View attachment DSC00322.JPG


So the watch I got does not look half bad, it says Stainless Steel on the back, which is screwdown, so for that alone I believe the 30M water resistance, how much would you pay for a decent NATO? For £9.99 delivered one would not be bad, and I got two and a half decent watch to boot.

So what more can I say, this is certainly a good deal I think and I don't believe that mrwomble will be upset when his turns up either!

Go to the website link and see how much some EU dealers were selling these for! For the quality I got I can believe it.

Finally thetimelord is right, Slazenger is now part of the Sports Direct company, but various bits have been sold off and are now independent, the watches bit is now part of this lot:

2007

In 2007, Arikan Company has started to design and produce Slazenger watches to whole world with its more than 20 years experience.
The brand debut with sporty and chic style and today it is choice of all sporty fashion lovers.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Well let me tell you that my Smirk has now turned into a WIDE GRIN :-!
> 
> Yes the PostieMan has been and I think Gob Smacked is the best adjective.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good. If you have the time or the inclination, you could check that the back REALLY is a screw fit (so many seem to be push fit with indents designed to fake a screw back) and that the movement really IS a Miyota (as it is SO common to save a few pence and fit a Sunon or worse instead!).


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> Looks pretty good. If you have the time or the inclination, you could check that the back REALLY is a screw fit (so many seem to be push fit with indents designed to fake a screw back) and that the movement really IS a Miyota (as it is SO common to save a few pence and fit a Sunon or worse instead!).


If you feel both the weight and see the quality of the watch I do not doubt that the watch is genuine as stated, the other site I sent the link of let alone the Slazenger Watches site all say the same thing so I am reluctant to pop the back off as right now I don't have any doubts about it. mrwomble has also ordered one so he should get his by the end of the week and I would be interested to hear what he says once he gets it in his hands. Once I take the back off I lose my three year warranty, I know for what that is worth 

Regards,
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> If you feel both the weight and see the quality of the watch I do not doubt that the watch is genuine as stated, the other site I sent the link of let alone the Slazenger Watches site all say the same thing so I am reluctant to pop the back off as right now I don't have any doubts about it. mrwomble has also ordered one so he should get his by the end of the week and I would be interested to hear what he says once he gets it in his hands. Once I take the back off I lose my three year warranty, I know for what that is worth
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


I was just sitting down with a glass of wine and browsing Ali when I saw this and started to worry about what I'd ordered.










So I was glad to read your positive feedback! Would you say the case is 40mm and what do you think is the width of the lugs?

When mine arrives I'll pop the back of and take a pic. I don't care about the warranty, I like to live dangerously.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

So, I bought one of these a few days ago:








I had a voucher for Argos that was about to expire and brought the price down from £7.99 to £2.99. It's an MQ-24-7. I picked it up, took it home, and immediately noticed that the hour hand was 10 minutes behind the minute hand. A few days later I swapped it with another one. This one had an hour hand nearer to 8 minutes behind the minutes.

Rather than keep taking it back to swap, but knowing I had to do something about it, I took the back off (was expecting four little Philips screws, but they have gone over to a press fit back). Pressing everything in sight in the hope that it's a stem release is a recipe for disaster, so I didn't do that for too long. I then found a Youtube video and was away. Nudged the hour hand forward a bit with a toothpick, re-assembled, and now I have a watch that I can happily use! The movement is a slim Miyota which is much quieter than a Sunon, and I love the dial and hands! This is the zenith of watch collecting!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry...this double posting bug thing is driving me mad, but at least I was able to insert an image without re-doing it! Things are really moving on here! 

It does, however, give me a place to add a few more images.

Here's how the second watch was when I got it:









Here's its movement:









And here's the face before I re-cased it, but after its nudge forward:









If anyone can tell me why windows often fails to read the orientation information from photos I take on my iphone, I'd love to know!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> I was just sitting down with a glass of wine and browsing Ali when I saw this and started to worry about what I'd ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning DangerMan ;-)

I have no doubt that these watches come from somewhere in China, the trademark owners have a place in Hong Kong from what my research has found so I would not be surprised if these watches are made there. As to them designing the watch, again I seriously doubt it, this was probably a stock 40mm design that has several options and comes in women's sizes too. So version one is fitted with a standard 2 hand dial, with a Miyota movement, version two has the Seiko VD75 and three sub dials for running seconds, day and date. Now the back is marked Al St.Steel, which may mean the back is stainless steel and the case could be, GOK. Or if we are lucky the the case could be plated SS??

(GOK = God Only Knows) This was/is a standard computer industry designation for the User who says my computer has done XXX what is it and what should I do? "yes it sounds like you have a GOK issue, re-boot and call me back if that does not fix it" Another important designation is RTBM, which occurs quite frequently, meaning = Read The Bloody Manual!

But I still look at it like this, we are getting two reasonable straps for £9.99 delivered |> I have already earmarked one for another watch I have;-)

Yes I know I should pop the back off, but I was busy............... But I did get a camera out and take a few reasonably decent pictures and upload them. I have not even tried the watch on, which is totally unacceptable and puts my WIS status on risk I know, but the Mem Sahib was out and I had several tasks like putting stuff from Christmas back in the Loft for about 11 months :roll: I have some more time over the next few days so I will take a more in depth look at both of the watches as the second one should arrive today I think and we can see what more I can find.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

If I like the look of the one I've ordered, I may try the one with sub dials too.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> If I like the look of the one I've ordered, I may try the one with sub dials too.
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


Go for it, you know you want too.

Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sure you got your money's worth. 

I do love how they inadvertently tell you the watch probably won't last, "5yrs lifetime battery". LOL

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm sure you got your money's worth.
> 
> I do love how they inadvertently tell you the watch probably won't last, "5yrs lifetime battery". LOL
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


That's because it's cheaper to buy a new one rather than getting the battery changed at a high street jeweller!

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Go for it, you know you want too.
> 
> Jim


Get thee behind me, ObiWon!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Get thee behind me, ObiWon!


My multi-dial watch arrived this morning just before the Mem Sahib and I needed to go out.

I must say it looks GREAT:-! The blue Arabic numbers on the dial gives it a bit of a Portugueser feel, which I love. One downside, this one was running when it arrived and for how long it is difficult to judge, so I have decided to throw caution to the wind and change batteries on both of them ;-) So as soon as I came back I sent off an order to my usual supplier for both battery types as I don't keep a stock of batteries as I prefer to buy and install fresh ones as I need them.

So photos will follow as soon as I have time on the morrow I would think, as eating, drinking and watching TV are probably the order of the day now.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My $15.75 Winner automatic arrived today. It is a bit too big for skinny me.:-d:-!

Diameter 45mm, lug to lug 51mm, strap 24mm, faux pu leather strap. The roman numerals are on the crystal. There is amazing detail on the dial that is not apparent because the autofocus focused on the Roman numerals. Gorgeous (may be a Homage). It really looks better than $15.75. Accuracy is +30 to +40 spd on the timegrapher. Usual Tongji automatic movement. Definitely worth $15.75 on the bay.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, colour me impressed!

This has a decent heft to it and I'm liking the gradient dial - definitely got a 'summer watch' feel to it.

I ditched the pleather nato that it came on (after nabbing the buckle to put it on a different NATO) and threw it on this mesh, which I think works quite well.

I tried to open the back, but the case back is really tight. Pretty sure it's a screw on caseback, couldn't see any way to pop it off. I think it may be a steel case to, judging by the feel of it.

I immediately tried to see if I could order the black one, but that was already sold out. :-(


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Okay, colour me impressed!
> 
> This has a decent heft to it and I'm liking the gradient dial - definitely got a 'summer watch' feel to it.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that I am off your Hit List then? :roll:

The backs are very tight! I think I will need to place the watch in my movement/watch holder to get more purchase on it and try harder with my "sticky ball" which has never failed me yet, or find the attachments I have that should fit the holes in the backs. But I only had one very quick try yesterday morning before I went out so I was not surprised it did not budge. The New batteries should arrive on Monday, but I am off to London that day, so probably Tuesday before I get both fixed and running.

I was miffed that the battery was totally flat in the multi-dial version that I bought, just hope that the battery has not leaked, I find you have about a 50/50 chance with these Silver Oxide types, but they are far better than some of these really cheap alkaline batteries that some places sell. But it was only £9.99 and some sellers charge more than that for one Nato Strap ;-)

I will say that the version you bought does look the business, think I might have to get a mesh strap, but changing batteries and having a good look must come first. Not surprised at all that they are selling out, glad I got them when I did, I think I will be more positive once I have changed the batteries and had a good look at how they are made.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ronkatct said:


> My $15.75 Winner automatic arrived today. It is a bit too big for skinny me.:-d:-!
> 
> Diameter 45mm, lug to lug 51mm, strap 24mm, faux pu leather strap. The roman numerals are on the crystal. There is amazing detail on the dial that is not apparent because the autofocus focused on the Roman numerals. Gorgeous (may be a Homage). It really looks better than $15.75. Accuracy is +30 to +40 spd on the timegrapher. Usual Tongji automatic movement. Definitely worth $15.75 on the bay.


Update on the timekeeping. On timegrapher, it now is +40spd to-30spd. A wide swing or variability. In real time, it is about right. I cannot really tell as it does not have second hacking, but close enough. Definitely reasonably accurate and for the price, a good buy|>


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Okay, colour me impressed!
> 
> This has a decent heft to it and I'm liking the gradient dial - definitely got a 'summer watch' feel to it.
> 
> ...


Wow. I have to be honest - I really love the look of that graduated dial! It is more bluey or greeny when seen in the flesh? Your mesh looks great on it, too. The pleather NATO it came with: was it a sort of mid-brown? I want to try and get the same one!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

This is the second Slazenger watch, the Multi-Dial version. Yes the back was TOUGH to get off, my Sticky Ball Failed :-(









But this three prong back tool did the job, but boy was it tight.
















Inside there is a SII VD75 as predicted and the quality looks good to me. The old battery was totally dead and has leaked a bit, but not sure if it has done any damage :think: I will take it apart a bit more and may take the movement out to get at it. But I am going to take it up with the seller as this did not go flat yesterday in my opinion, the voltage is Zero, which means it has been dead for a while and that is why it probably leaked a bit

But onwards and upwards, as I found I have a 377 battery as it fits another of my watches so I will try to clean the interior and fit that.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> Wow. I have to be honest - I really love the look of that graduated dial! It is more bluey or greeny when seen in the flesh? Your mesh looks great on it, too. The pleather NATO it came with: was it a sort of mid-brown? I want to try and get the same one!


This is the sellers pic, I'd say it's slightly more bluey than greeny in the flesh. I like it so much, that I caved and ordered the graduated brown dial as well .


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

I had some unbelievable luck at the thrift store last week and have probably doomed myself for the rest of my life.

Two sub-$20 scores:









First I spotted the Pulsar solar in the front of the case and I knew I would buy it assuming it looked ok up close. But behind it on another shelf there was a big black sports watch and all I could see was the hokey Pathfinder logo. I wasn't sure it was some big box special, but then I saw TWIN SENSOR and thought maybe it was a Casio. Or maybe a Casio knockoff?

Looking at the Pulsar, it was dirty but running. The bracelet seemed pretty worn out and wasn't sitting right. But it was a working, solar diver style, and somewhere in my 37-38mm sweet spot so it was coming home with me. It was $5.

Looking at the other watch with my glasses on, it was a Casio. But I didn't recognize it. Trying it on, it was significantly smaller than than the other Casio twin or triple sensor watches. Those are usually too big for me but this one was pretty good and its ana-digi. The battery was dead, but I figured $3 was worth the risk and anway the profits from the store were all donated to local causes.

The Pulsar needed a good scrub and one link removed from the bracelet. Most of the bracelet problems were due to both spring bars being bent, so that was an easy fix. After taking a shower it fogged up a little bit so I opened it up. The caseback gasket looked a little dry and was displaced slightly in one spot so I took it out, lubed it, and reset it. I also pulled the watch stem out. The crown is bent relative to the stem and the seal had some cracking. I gave that some lube too and we'll see if I can keep the water out. So this one might need a new crown, stem, and gasket, but still was worth $5. It wears well and replaces a Citizen Eco-Drive that I sold because it was a little too dressy for my tastes. This one is dressy enough but I prefer the diver styling.

The Casio was a mystery - I didn't recognize it and some basic Googling didn't turn it up. Part of that was my fault - I got the model number totally wrong. But even just looking for 'Casio Pathfinder' didn't turn up any ana-digis like this one. But when I searched for the module number to get the instructions I found out it's a PAT-70. This watch was for the Japanese market, so it's not common. So that explains why it was tough to find, and also why it looked unfamiliar - maybe this Pathfinder branding is only used over there. I took the back off and the rear o-ring was missing but luckily there was no sign of water damage. I had some other gaskets that were a close enough fit so I put one in for the time being. The battery was indeed dead, and a new one booted up the watch right away. The barometer and thermometer seem to work just fine. So other than maybe adding a genuine Casio o-ring this one is good to go.

I may have used up all my thrift store karma in one shot. And no, I won't tell you where this magical thrift store is!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

drwelby said:


> I had some unbelievable luck at the thrift store last week and have probably doomed myself for the rest of my life.
> 
> Two sub-$20 scores:
> 
> ...


You have done well with both! What do you normally use to lubricate gaskets? I tried Vaseline once and then worried that it might break the rubber down.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

I use silicone grease, you can get it in the plumbing section of your local hardware store. It's used to lubricate the rubber seals in faucets and other valves.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Okay, colour me impressed!
> 
> This has a decent heft to it and I'm liking the gradient dial - definitely got a 'summer watch' feel to it.
> 
> ...


If only they had the Slazenger in automatic instead of quartz. I like the looks.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Okay, colour me impressed!
> 
> This has a decent heft to it and I'm liking the gradient dial - definitely got a 'summer watch' feel to it.
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS :-! - I just can't over the Sports Direct brand connection, but I am tempted. Great daily beater that looks very stylish. Sometimes the simple designs are the best!!

This colour is nice too, very vintage-style.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Here's my pick for the best watch under $20 - the Casio F91W. This is, in fact, the second one I've owned. I used to have one when I was younger but unfortunately it was lost, and I've recently been buying quite a few watches ( 3 in the last 4 months). I was bored one day and was looking at watches on Amazon when I saw this and realized I really wanted one again. The F91W is incredibly utilitarian and the looks are classic. I only paid $10 for this gold toned one (my last one was the classic black) and I really love it. Unfortunately, it hasn't gotten much wrist time since I added the Parnis to my collection, but nonetheless I hope to keep it for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

drwelby said:


> I had some unbelievable luck at the thrift store last week and have probably doomed myself for the rest of my life.
> 
> I may have used up all my thrift store karma in one shot. And no, I won't tell you where this magical thrift store is!


Well Done that man!

I can confirm that your Karma regarding thrift stores is SHOT. But for a small fee I am willing to "Do the Dance and Restore it For you" :-d:-d

I must say that I like Pulsars as the movements are Seiko and the parts are easily available. Yours sounds like the previous owner had the idiots doing the battery changes but should be no problem to restore the remaining issues and you have got a nice beater. :-!

The star for me though is that Casio! I really like that. I do wish that it was easier to get some of those JDM models here in the UK easier and not at such silly prices when you can.

Enjoy wearing your finds. I know it is stupid, but I enjoy wearing the £17 watch I won on an eBay auction and fixed more than the new one I paid £400 for?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> GORGEOUS :-! - I just can't over the Sports Direct brand connection, but I am tempted. Great daily beater that looks very stylish. Sometimes the simple designs are the best!!
> 
> This colour is nice too, very vintage-style.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

thetimelord said:


> GORGEOUS :-! - I just can't over the Sports Direct brand connection, but I am tempted. Great daily beater that looks very stylish. Sometimes the simple designs are the best!!
> 
> This colour is nice too, very vintage-style.
> View attachment 13797377


Yes, this is the other one I bought, but just the silver-cased version.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> You have done well with both! What do you normally use to lubricate gaskets? I tried Vaseline once and then worried that it might break the rubber down.


I bought a tool specifically for the job of lubricating watch seals that was recommended by my local watch repair man and friend, they are cheap as chips and probably easier to use than the normal tube of silicon grease. If it ever needs topping up then I have a tube of silicon grease that I used as a Diver to lubricate the Air Seals on my diving tanks. Do not use a petroleum based grease as you are right, it can effect some types of seals, but you can by a pack of seals in most of the common sizes very cheaply, make sure you get them from a proper Watch Supplies store and then you will get the correct things.









It looks very simple because it is! It is a plastic box, with two bits of foam either side impregnated with silicon grease, you put the seal in the middle, close and twist it a few times, then fish it out with your tweezers and put it back in place. Job Done :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I bought a tool specifically for the job of lubricating watch seals that was recommended by my local watch repair man and friend, they are cheap as chips and probably easier to use than the normal tube of silicon grease. If it ever needs topping up then I have a tube of silicon grease that I used as a Diver to lubricate the Air Seals on my diving tanks. Do not use a petroleum based grease as you are right, it can effect some types of seals, but you can by a pack of seals in most of the common sizes very cheaply, make sure you get them from a proper Watch Supplies store and then you will get the correct things.
> 
> View attachment 13798011
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks Jim. I must get some more supplies in, and pay attention to seals!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1486 drum watch ~23$


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Well let me tell you that my Smirk has now turned into a WIDE GRIN :-!
> 
> Yes the PostieMan has been and I think Gob Smacked is the best adjective.
> 
> ...


Daniel Wellington should be very happy most of his customers don't read this thread. When I first saw the DW, I thought: That's a nice watch that should cost about about 20 bucks. Instead, they cost about 200 bucks and sell like hot cakes. I think they are very similar to the Slazenger. I have seen similar, very minimalistic watches under other brand names as well, Geneva springs to mind. Of course I have not compared the specs in any detail, nor do I have the knowledge to pass judgment on the inside of a watch, but in this case that is beside the point, seing as how they are fashion watches that you wear for a while until the wind changes and we all have to wear another fashion. If we are into that sort of thing.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Hoonnu said:


> Daniel Wellington should be very happy most of his customers don't read this thread. When I first saw the DW, I thought: That's a nice watch that should cost about about 20 bucks. Instead, they cost about 200 bucks and sell like hot cakes. I think they are very similar to the Slazenger. I have seen similar, very minimalistic watches under other brand names as well, Geneva springs to mind. Of course I have not compared the specs in any detail, nor do I have the knowledge to pass judgment on the inside of a watch, but in this case that is beside the point, seing as how they are fashion watches that you wear for a while until the wind changes and we all have to wear another fashion. If we are into that sort of thing.


You know, I'm not normally into fashion watches, but I like the minimalist style and the lack of a second hand and for the price they're going for it's fun to try it out.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hoonnu said:


> Daniel Wellington should be very happy most of his customers don't read this thread. When I first saw the DW, I thought: That's a nice watch that should cost about about 20 bucks. Instead, they cost about 200 bucks and sell like hot cakes. I think they are very similar to the Slazenger. I have seen similar, very minimalistic watches under other brand names as well, Geneva springs to mind. Of course I have not compared the specs in any detail, nor do I have the knowledge to pass judgment on the inside of a watch, but in this case that is beside the point, seing as how they are fashion watches that you wear for a while until the wind changes and we all have to wear another fashion. If we are into that sort of thing.


Coming back home on the train from London yesterday, I saw a guy flashing his DW about and I thought it looks pretty plain and simple, but $200 worth? Well I am sure if I put my Slazenger £9.99 special on a decent leather strap or one like mrwomble used you would be hard pushed to tell which was the more expensive IMHO 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Coming back home on the train from London yesterday, I saw a guy flashing his DW about and I thought it looks pretty plain and simple, but $200 worth? Well I am sure if I put my Slazenger £9.99 special on a decent leather strap or one like mrwomble used you would be hard pushed to tell which was the more expensive IMHO
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


I'm sure, you are right. For the sake of the people who have bought DW's, I hope the innards are of a higher quality - but who knows?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> I'm sure, you are right. For the sake of the people who have bought DW's, I hope the innards are of a higher quality - but who knows?


no one will ever come here and tell  dw movement will remain pure conjecture!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Coming back home on the train from London yesterday, I saw a guy flashing his DW about and I thought it looks pretty plain and simple, but $200 worth? Well I am sure if I put my Slazenger £9.99 special on a decent leather strap or one like mrwomble used you would be hard pushed to tell which was the more expensive IMHO
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


The Slazenger.:-! It has a two-tone dial color. For +$200, I can get a gray market Swiss made automatic (not sistem 51 nor swissmatic) of similar design.:-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> no one will ever come here and tell  dw movement will remain pure conjecture!


I believe Daniel Wellington has used a variety of cheap Miyota and Seiko quartz movements, and their cases have differed with time. I don't think they really care as long as they can legitimately claim "Japanese quartz".

Here is a DW watch with a Seiko AL20E.









Here is an older model with a Miyota 1L22. https://www.watchuseek.com/f386/think-you-know-daniel-wellington-no-you-dont-3124874.html


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Vintage Russian, and Indian pilot. I think I paid around $20 for Russian, and about $14 for Indian on eBay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I ordered a Slazenger but the hour marker was off when I received it. I received a partial refund but not sure how to remove the crystal my crystal removal tool will not grip it sides are to smooth anyone have any ideas thanks.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> I ordered a Slazenger but the hour marker was off when I received it. I received a partial refund but not sure how to remove the crystal my crystal removal tool will not grip it sides are to smooth anyone have any ideas thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have asked for a new watch. Assuming I was able to get to the dial, I would be bound to make a mess out of gluing the loose marker in again. Actually, it is not uncommon for watch sellers in this price range to send you a new watch and let you keep the faulty one as well. It is easiest that way.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe Daniel Wellington has used a variety of cheap Miyota and Seiko quartz movements, and their cases have differed with time. I don't think they really care as long as they can legitimately claim "Japanese quartz".
> 
> Here is a DW watch with a Seiko AL20E.
> 
> ...


So in fact DW are of very similar quality as the cheap lookalikes.... :roll:


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> I would have asked for a new watch. Assuming I was able to get to the dial, I would be bound to make a mess out of gluing the loose marker in again. Actually, it is not uncommon for watch sellers in this price range to send you a new watch and let you keep the faulty one as well. It is easiest that way.


Only paid £5 in total so I don't mind trying to fix it.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bertl said:


> So in fact DW are of very similar quality as the cheap lookalikes.... :roll:


The DW watches are a little better than their cheapest imitators, since they use Japanese quartz and stainless cases, but they are a $15 to $20 wholesale priced watch, selling for ridiculous prices based on their parts/materials. Marketing matters!

"While backpacking in Australia, I once met a guy who wore his Rolex Submariner on a NATO strap. Now you can buy this Chinese POS quartz watch for $179 or more, because it's also available on a NATO."


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^ For $179. I can buy 2 Binger Bauhaus homages (with NH35A movements) on the AliX winter sale with enough change leftover for 2 Winner watches with Tongji movements. Even if 1 of the 4 fail, I still get 3 watches that work, and if the one that fails, fails out of the package, I can get my money back or get a free watch. And they probably look better than the DW. Instead of the 2 Winner watches, I can also get 2 quartz that is almost monozygotic to the DW. Or get a nice Junkers Bauhaus (German made) quartz on sale for less than the DW. 

Now why get DW for $179?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm really liking this one.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Dom M511 Quartz watch ~20-25$


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Slazenger £9.99 watches update.

I have now taken both watches apart and replaced the battery on both.

The simple 2 hand version does have a Miyota movement and the Multi-Dial has a Seiko movement. Both have a SS back and a good sealing rubber so if lubricated and tightened down should be 3ATM water resistant, but I have not tested either of mine but probably they are going to get the odd splash over time. But I am confident they should be OK.

To date I have had them both running and they keep great time as I would expect from those movements. I do see the seller still has a few left on eBay, search for Slazenger watches and you should get them. The only warning is that the multi-dial I got the battery was FLAT! The crown did not have a keeper on it to stop the watch from running, I got a BS story that it had been checked and was running when shipped, but after a bit of questioning and showing that the battery was Zero Volts, I did get a refund to pay for the battery change. The other watch was OK, but I changed the battery anyway. For 99pence delivered it seemed rude not to.

So I attach a picture of the Miyota movement and a picture of my pair of watches for Summer! I am going to stick with the NATO's for a bit and see how it goes. But, the weather is not Summer like or even Spring at present, Winds, Rain/Sleet, Cold and Snow, Frost forecast, so I won't be wearing them with a short sleeve shirt any time soon.









Miyota Movement sans battery









Summer Watches

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim, can you confirm they are screwback cases? Couldn't tell from the photo.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Jim, can you confirm they are screwback cases? Couldn't tell from the photo.


Hello there mrwomble,

Yes they are screwback cases and pretty well made would be my judgement. The cases on the two types I have were identical, just the movement differs. The backs were on were tight and my sticky ball case un-screwer failed on both, first time that has happened to me :-s But I have a two and three prong tools as well and they both got the case backs loose no problemo |> I tried one on each watch, just because............. well the Mem Sahib often asks me if I use all of my tools and today I can say YES in this case with conviction ;-)

I stuck the rubber seal in my silicon greaser and sealed the back up as I don't expect to have the backs off again for 3 and 5 years respectively as I fitted new fresh Silver Oxide batteries so lets see if the battery life estimates are right! :-!

Overall I am very happy with my Very Affordable purchases. But I have to temper this by saying that unless you have the tools and skills, which are not massive really, then these watches are not a great buy. For example, most of the local places around here would charge about £20 to change the battery and reseal the watches as the backs are clearly marked as water resistant. That would mean that one watch could cost £30 overall, which maybe throws the Affordable calculation into disarray.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I have two, both under £20. A Cartier and a Frank Muller watch respective. I have owned both for a few years. They look pretty, they are reliable, and surprisingly accurate


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> I'm really liking this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am liking the look of this one too, the pictures on eBay do not do these watches justice IMHO.

I went for the Blue markings on the dial as I liked the Portugueser look, but I must say your watch looks pretty good too. Quick question, was your watch not running with a keeper on the crown when you got it? Mine had no keeper and the battery was totally flat and when I put the meter on the battery I took out it was barely above zero so I reckon it had been running a long time. The seller did give me a full refund and I cleaned the battery area out and fitted a new battery and it seems OK.

I must resist buying another although it does look damn good 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Hello there mrwomble,
> 
> Yes they are screwback cases and pretty well made would be my judgement. The cases on the two types I have were identical, just the movement differs. The backs were on were tight and my sticky ball case un-screwer failed on both, first time that has happened to me :-s But I have a two and three prong tools as well and they both got the case backs loose no problemo |> I tried one on each watch, just because............. well the Mem Sahib often asks me if I use all of my tools and today I can say YES in this case with conviction ;-)
> 
> ...


I bought the blue dial simple date window version, battery seems to be ok (so far - mine had a keeper). Only thing was the plastic straps it came with are quite horrible. I have it on a blue NATO I had to hand, but a gold Milanese is on order.









Just one question for you Jim on removing the back - it has (to me) an unusual arrangement of 2 circular indents, which don't seem deep enough to stop any tool from slipping and scratching the back. Was that a problem for you?

I just checked eBay and found a seller with them at £7.99, so I bought another 2 - the white multi-dial with green strap as shown above and the Portuguese-ish blue numeral date window version. They are really pretty good at that price.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I am liking the look of this one too, the pictures on eBay do not do these watches justice IMHO.
> 
> I went for the Blue markings on the dial as I liked the Portugueser look, but I must say your watch looks pretty good too.
> 
> ...


Quite so, I was a bit worried about the readability of the white face with silver hands from the eBay images, but the real pics dispelled that.

I solved the decision problem by buying the blue numeral date window and white/silver multi-dial - £7.99 each is not too bad at all. That's about $20 for two watches.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Unfortunately my recent sub $20 purchases (two since Thanksgiving) have been less than stellar. One I returned for functional defects, and the other because it just looked terrible. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I ordered two of the four blue graduated dial Slazengers the seller was showing at the time, but she contacted me to say she didn't have any, so I ended up with a substitution for these two, and have since ordered others. Simply put, these are not cheap watches, and they do indeed seem conform to their specs. The dial and hands even look good under photographic magnification. On the debit side, final assembly has not been done with the greatest care as my first two watches have slight differences in the hand-setting alignment, and of course they must have been lying around for some considerable time if the projected five year battery life has already in some cases passed. But these are excellent. Thanks are due to those who flagged them up!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

GarySeiko said:


> I bought the blue dial simple date window version, battery seems to be ok (so far - mine had a keeper). Only thing was the plastic straps it came with are quite horrible. I have it on a blue NATO I had to hand, but a gold Milanese is on order.
> 
> View attachment 13818327
> 
> ...


Hi GarySeiko,

The backs are a bit of a pain to remove I agree. But my method is as follows; first I put the watch case into one of the cheap eBay watch holders, you can see it in my first picture. I bought one of the common three prong watch back tools and mine came with several sets of tool heads, so I fitted a set of round heads that just about fitted the round indentations. I then either took the top two holes or used my tool that just has two prongs and fitted those tool heads. If you look under the watch in the watch holder you will see it is resting on that. It is one of those very cheap microfibre sports towels about the size of a hand towel. I bought a load of them cheap and use them to protect car paintwork when I am doing something. To work on watches I put one on my desk. I fold this up into a pad, put the watch in the holder on top and align the prongs on the tool into the holes, press down very hard so it can't slip and unscrew the back. One I get it to move, I use the sticky ball tool to unwind it fully. To replace the back I screw it down as tight as I can with the sticky ball and then give it a tighten with the tool, pressing it down into the pad I made with the towel again. If you plan on using one of these towels, wash the life out of it first as that stops it shedding bits.

This way I got both the backs off no problem and no scratches thankfully. I hope this helps.

Must say at £7.99 you are making me think I need another one though.....................................

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Those Slazengers, especially the sunburst blue, look nice, but shipping to the US cost more than the watches, putting them out of the under $20 range and no longer attractive pricewise.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

That looks like one of the straps I recently bought from ALI ex.It looks quite nice.






The strap was about 3 bucks? The watch a NIXON Time teller was considerably more expensive.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

James Haury said:


> That looks like one of the straps I recently bought from ALI ex.It looks quite nice? The strap was about 3 bucks? The watch a NIXON Time teller was considerably more expensive.


Yep, I bought 3 or 4 of them from Ali in different colours. Not really a match for the Slazenger (steel/nickel vs gold plated), but they are super comfy and look good.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

GarySeiko said:


> Yep, I bought 3 or 4 of them from Ali in different colours. Not really a match for the Slazenger (steel/nickel vs gold plated), but they are super comfy and look good.


Sometimes a match can be too perfect. shiny SS really doesn't go with bead blasted ss but ,it's good enough.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Winner watch collection. One cost me $22 (but can be found below $20). The rest are below $20.:-!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

F’nGeen!? AT blasphemous Chinese “homage”... $17 - the grey 2 piece nylon strap cost more!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I am liking the look of this one too, the pictures on eBay do not do these watches justice IMHO.
> 
> I went for the Blue markings on the dial as I liked the Portugueser look, but I must say your watch looks pretty good too. Quick question, was your watch not running with a keeper on the crown when you got it? Mine had no keeper and the battery was totally flat and when I put the meter on the battery I took out it was barely above zero so I reckon it had been running a long time. The seller did give me a full refund and I cleaned the battery area out and fitted a new battery and it seems OK.
> 
> ...


I've ordered 5 received 3 all had the keepers on them I will let you know about the others when they arrive one of them the hour indicate was off but the other ones look great and are a great buys I'm thinking of giving 2 away as gifts and keeping 3 I'm just glad you found them .

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Another Slazenger in my collection great watches for the price.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

ronkatct said:


> My Winner watch collection. One cost me $22 (but can be found below $20). The rest are below $20.:-!
> 
> View attachment 13819585


Seems like I am not the only one who is collecting those Winner/Sewor cheap chinese watchs


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> Another Slazenger in my collection great watches for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right then watchguy74, so now I am blaming YOU :-!

This picture just did it for me and as I had found one for £7.99 I just had to have it, which does not mean that I will have three Slazenger watches as I am giving one away as a present to a good friend. ;-)

I have the battery ready so I can replace it, redo the seals and then I will have this one and the Blue Portugueser style one for the Spring and Summer days :-!

I still have to pinch myself as when I first found these Slazengers I thought they were OK for a gamble, but in fact they are very good, not sure I would pay the £70 list price, which is why they were getting sold off cheap, but certainly around £25/£30 once they are re-sealed and with a new battery I would think. |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Right then watchguy74, so now I am blaming YOU :-!
> 
> This picture just did it for me and as I had found one for £7.99 I just had to have it, which does not mean that I will have three Slazenger watches as I am giving one away as a present to a good friend. ;-)
> 
> ...


I'm just glad you found them they are definitely worth the price you mentioned maybe a little more. The style are a little better as the NATO straps are oof better quality especially on the gold version I have. I will probably give one or two away as gifts also 

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> I'm just glad you found them they are definitely worth the price you mentioned maybe a little more. The style are a little better as the NATO straps are oof better quality especially on the gold version I have. I will probably give one or two away as gifts also
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Guys, I too am loving these and intend to get one or two more.

Just a little heads-up...of the two whose photos I posted a few days back, with a slight complaint about hand alignment: well, a day or two after posting, the hour hand on the silver watch stopped moving and is mostly stationary, but swinging loose at around the 4 o'clock mark. It doesn't respond to any attempt to set the time or move with the time. It seems to be loose. So do check hand alignment and fitting on your watches.


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

I really wanted a type B pilot but wasn't ready to make the splurge.

In comes this 5 dollar Xinew, recommended by a WUS user. It stopped after 2 months, plus the quick date change broke. I was about to throw it away. Turns out it only needed a battery change.

Strap looks fine, although just a little scratchy. Anyway, this watch has its place secured on the rotation as a casual grab and go, a nice change of pace from the DW 5600.









Enviado de meu Redmi Note 3 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This is, I think, the prettiest of the Slazengers to reach me so far.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry about the photo orientation. I'm trying various solutions in the hope of working it out and thought I'd cracked it this time by rotating images in a photo editor before posting. It hasn't worked.



Mike_1 said:


> This is, I think, the prettiest of the Slazengers to reach me so far.
> 
> View attachment 13846627
> View attachment 13846635


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> This is, I think, the prettiest of the Slazengers to reach me so far.
> 
> View attachment 13846627
> View attachment 13846635


I agree Mike, it's a looker. I got that exact same model and put it on a proper leather NATO.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just received my Burei BM-7002 yesterday. $20.99 on Amazon ($29.99 - $9 coupon)

I know it's $0.99 over the limit, but the case is really nicely finished 316L stainless, and the crystal is probably sapphire.
















*First impressions:
*1. The blue is much darker than the on-line photos. The numerals look Burple, but the hands are a dark Royal Blue. I haven't seen it in daylight, so that may slightly change my perception.

2. The white dial is striking, with an almost pearlescent quality.

3. The chronograph is virtually worthless. The stopwatch seconds run on the 12H dial, with minutes at 6H. Neither the central second hand, nor the chronograph sub-dials are very good at hitting their marks.

4. I guess I hadn't really studied the IWC Portuguese Chronograph, because I was surprised the bezel flairs outward and Burei copied this feature.

5. The crystal appears to be sapphire, but I haven't used a Diamond II Selector to test it, just water drops and the cool feeling against the cheek. The OEM maunfacturer does claim sapphire on this model. Not bad for $21 if it is verified.​


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Has including links been banned?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Has including links been banned?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
[edit] seems not


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Has including links been banned?


linked https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077828NLY/ I had posted this on the other deals forum. I won't post deals here anymore.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I have 3 modern watches, and three vintage watches that meet the criteria. I must admit though, the replacement straps may have taken me over on the first two


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> linked https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077828NLY/ I had posted this on the other deals forum. I won't post deals here anymore.


Hello HoustoReal, would I be right if I guessed what the movement was at that price? What chance do you give it of outlasting the battery if that is the case? :-d

Best regards,
Jim
:think:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Hello HoustonReal, would I be right if I guessed what the movement was at that price? What chance do you give it of outlasting the battery if that is the case? :-d
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim
> :think:


No idea, since I haven't wanted to open the case. The manufacturer claims an "Imported" movement (non-Chinese), but who knows?

Now you made do the research! The movement is probably a Seiko/TMI VD51, since the sub-dials match functions and that is what a former Amazon UK listing claims. So a 3-yr battery, SR920SW



ME247 said:


> *(Amazon UK review)
> *
> BUREI® Men's Numeral Analogue Chronograph Multifunctional Waterproof Watches,Silver Dial ,Blue Hands and Black Genuine Leather Strap
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> I agree Mike, it's a looker. I got that exact same model and put it on a proper leather NATO.


It's a gorgeous watch, but the strap it came on is oddly poor (feels like a thin piece of textured plastic) compared with the quite nice NATOs. Luckily the spare NATOs with the other watches give us plenty of free choices, even those of us not already well-stocked with nice straps!

I had another small batch of Slazengers in today and will have a go at another post to show those sometime soon, if I think I've worked out my little photo orientation problem!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> It's a gorgeous watch, but the strap it came on is oddly poor (feels like a thin piece of textured plastic) compared with the quite nice NATOs. Luckily the spare NATOs with the other watches give us plenty of free choices, even those of us not already well-stocked with nice straps!
> 
> I had another small batch of Slazengers in today and will have a go at another post to show those sometime soon, if I think I've worked out my little photo orientation problem!


Sweet! I'd like to see those.

By the way, your photos seemed to be orientated just fine on my screen.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Sweet! I'd like to see those.
> 
> By the way, your photos seemed to be orientated just fine on my screen.


Ah, thanks for the info re the orientation problem, which at the moment is still mystifying me as my PC is displaying my phone photos orientated 90 degrees off when viewed in my forum posts.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, the straps that came with my blue face version were junk: I binned them straight away. Unfortunately the blue numeral 3 dial Portuguese-ish ones must have run out as I got a rose gold one as substitute. The NATOs were so-so I thought, but wearable.

But the brown one certainly does look nice, so I’ve just bought one of those as well!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> No idea, since I haven't wanted to open the case. The manufacturer claims an "Imported" movement (non-Chinese), but who knows?
> 
> Now you made do the research! The movement is probably a Seiko/TMI VD51, since the sub-dials match functions and that is what a former Amazon UK listing claims. So a 3-yr battery, SR920SW


All of a Sudden this watch has gone from "No Way Jose" to Maybe :think: Thanks for your research |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

GarySeiko said:


> Yes, the straps that came with my blue face version were junk: I binned them straight away. Unfortunately the blue numeral 3 dial Portuguese-ish ones must have run out as I got a rose gold one as substitute. The NATOs were so-so I thought, but wearable.
> 
> But the brown one certainly does look nice, so I've just bought one of those as well!


My Portuguese with blue numerals and a silver dial came in a rose gold case. I mean I haven't seen one with this dial colour combination that doesn't.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Lige 9807 chronograph ~18$


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hoonuu:
Under $20.00? Living where you live, I doubt you know of the famous (or is it infamous?) Ingersoll $ pocket watch.
Even considering the increased exchange rate of the $1.00, that was cheep!
Saying in tha day was: "Ingersol watches, the watch that made the $ famous". Woefully inaccurate. I had one in the
1950's. My dad gifted me a 7 jewel Elgin pocketwatch. It made the Ingersol look like it was a hi end chronometer.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Hoonuu:
> Under $20.00? Living where you live, I doubt you know of the famous (or is it infamous?) Ingersoll $ pocket watch.
> Even considering the increased exchange rate of the $1.00, that was cheep!
> Saying in tha day was: "Ingersol watches, the watch that made the $ famous". Woefully inaccurate. I had one in the
> ...


I seem to remember Ingersoll watches advertised for sale in high street shops here, back in the ice ages when I was young. But never for 1 dollar. Then again, prices have always been relatively high around here.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> I seem to remember Ingersoll watches advertised for sale in high street shops here, back in the ice ages when I was young. But never for 1 dollar. Then again, prices have always been relatively high around here.


The name Ingersoll lives on as a brand, currently selling watches with Chinese movements. I believe they used to be part of Timex. Ingersoll was the earlier brand name before the name change to Timex.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The name Ingersoll lives on as a brand, currently selling watches with Chinese movements. I believe they used to be part of Timex. Ingersoll was the earlier brand name before the name change to Timex.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I didn't know that. Interesting, thank you. I just did a quick search, and I see that Danish sellers still sell Ingersoll watches. And Timex, of course.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

About $5. Cheap in every negative sense of that word. I just think it looks good, and it's comfortable. Makes me want to get a real Muhle S.A.R. someday.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> I didn't know that. Interesting, thank you. I just did a quick search, and I see that Danish sellers still sell Ingersoll watches. And Timex, of course.


"The Ingersoll Watch Company is currently owned by Zeon Watches, a British subsidiary of the Hong Kong-based company Herald Group. The brand originated in the United States of America."

*Wikipedia - Ingersoll Watch Company

Looks like their current line-up is a mixture of Chinese and Miyota 82xx movements.

https://www.ingersoll1892.com/*


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Swiss Tradition $20, but the watch crystal was scratched got the $20 refunded and got to keep the watch.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Got this Casio from Amazon, 19 bux and change. MI sales tax put it just over @20. A168.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Swiss Tradition $20, but the watch crystal was scratched got the $20 refunded and got to keep the watch.


Way to teach those bad sellers! With a little luck he'll learn the lesson and stop doing business. Good job


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My final Slazenger that for the present I intend to buy arrived just before the Weekend and the Snow arriving here in South West England.

This one had the keeper on the crown, so the battery seems to be OK at present, so I have not been busting to get my tools out and change it. For £9.99 they were a great buy, but for £7.99 I paid for this latest one it is incredible. So now I have this one and the other Blue Portugueser style one as my pair of Summer watches, but at present decent weather seems WAY off :-( The Snow is now receding, but we have a string of wet fronts coming in off the Atlantic, so "February Fill-****" as my Great Grandfather always called it is going to live up to it's reputation this week as the Forecast is Rain, followed by Showers, followed by more Rain. But fortunately these watches are water resistant :-!

The third one I had with the Miyota movement I am thinking of giving to a friend, but he lives in the Hills outside of Malmesbury in Wiltshire and is snowed in at present, but should be accessible this week I would think. Snow arrives in the UK, creates a great panic and then melts away when the next wet/warm weather front arrives from the Atlantic!

Just in case anybody has not got them, here are the access links for the technical documentation on the Miyota and Seiko SII movements. The Seiko is all one PDF file, whereas with the Miyota you need to download the Docs you want.

The Miyota Movement you want is the GM15 https://miyotamovement.com/product/slim2.html

And the Seiko movement is the VD75 https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/VD75_SS.pdf

Finally the details for all the Slazenger Retro Series watches Slazenger Watches

I think the thing now is that we need to wear them and enjoy them!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> View attachment 13860331
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


Great combo dial face / NATO!
Congrats 
Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Great combo dial face / NATO!
> Congrats
> Nicolas


Better than that Nicolas you get two decent Nato straps with each watch on some deals:-!

The Faux leather Plastic straps are really only good for the Bin, but you would pay more than the price for one of the Nato's I reckon. |>

Picture of another watch with the two straps.
View attachment DSC00320.JPG


Best regards,
Jim


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$15.99

I like it. It has a hand-winding movement.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought my third Veranda, bit of a Bauhaus style, £4.99, came with a rubber divers strap! (Which I can use elsewhere) I spent £3.50 on a leather strap.


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

Another SKMEI....it's the SKMEI 1454 in black with inverted digital display:









It's a dual analog / digital watch with a case diameter of 46 mm.
The digital part has: time - date - alarm - dual (tripple?) time - stopwatch
It can also be set to hourly chime.
The lug size is 18 mm, you could put a nato strap on it, but it would not look very good. I think the 18 mm strap will look too small.
Only the hands are lumed, and there is a light for the digital part.
The ticking noise is soft.
It's declared 5 bar water resist, which should mean you can swim with it. It already survived several showers. 

I bought it here at Deal Extreme for $8.21.
Be aware that only the black version has the inverted display. There is also a "white" version, which is the same black watch but then with the normal (not inverted) digital display.
Also notice that only the white, green and black versions have the North-South-West-South printed on the bezel.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oddity with the Slazenger Retro watches - the watches use a mix of Miyota 2 hand and Seiko 5 hand movements. The former have a specified 5 year battery life, the later 3 years. Yet all the casebacks I've seen state proudly "5 year battery life".


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Tevise T801 automatic watch ~22$, 
You can find link in the video description


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> Oddity with the Slazenger Retro watches - the watches use a mix of Miyota 2 hand and Seiko 5 hand movements. The former have a specified 5 year battery life, the later 3 years. Yet all the casebacks I've seen state proudly "5 year battery life".
> 
> View attachment 13872721


Oops, I have been taking the backs off and never noticed the blinding obvious!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> $15.99
> 
> I like it. It has a hand-winding movement.


It is, I agree, a very nice looking piece for the price. It has the impression of something like a Cadisen for 50 bucks, though the strap, while ok, is noticeably cheaper. Only thing I have seen is a 'stuttering' of the second hand - it 'hops and skips' occasionally.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I wrote a mini review of the Tevise T802A in
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/tevise-t802a-mini-review-4887227.html
Just a bit above 20 euros, but feels like a lot more and much better than the typical 20 $ watch if you can stand the design.


----------



## RodrigoAbraham (Dec 10, 2018)

My older watches







Casio f94













Kingnous


----------



## RodrigoAbraham (Dec 10, 2018)

New watches (arrived today)
View attachment 13913279
View attachment 13913285







Citizen Q&Q Falcon Forukon VP84J850







Skmei 9120


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

just a few dollars over budget.. but compensated by the old school ones that only were a few bucks via ebay..

Ez Rs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ez Rs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This eBay Pulsar arrived today. It was under $20, including shipping. It's used but in very good condition, although some of the gold coloring on the bezel has worn away. The crystal is flawless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Since I did the search for watches under £10 on eBay, that found the Slazenger watches, they have decided that I must be a cheapskate :roll:

However like the other esteemed company here I prefer to see myself as a Super Bargain Hunter! :-!

So I thought I would share the link from the latest Bargain email if got from Yon Fleabay.

Most seem to be under the magic £16 which equates to $20. I have never heard of Q&Q, but it seems to be a Pulsar or Lorus but for Citizen instead of Seiko?

There seem to be a load of choice, with watches for Ladies and Gents. I have had a bit of a buying spree lately so I should take a pause until next month at least :think: But really can one ever have enough cheap quartz beaters and for gifts maybe a couple of these would ideal, so I need to review in depth. |>

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/lenksjekat/m.html?item=173801881217&hash=item2877663e81%3Ag%3AmYEAAOSw-tFbBuQx%3Ark%3A56%3Apf%3A0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562









This for £9.49 with a Citizen movement

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Since I did the search for watches under £10 on eBay, that found the Slazenger watches, they have decided that I must be a cheapskate :roll:
> 
> However like the other esteemed company here I prefer to see myself as a Super Bargain Hunter! :-!
> 
> ...


Nice buy, Jim. Was that new or used?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hoonu:
Last week I got an EBay flyer announcing their sale on Soki watches. $3.96 USD
Looked a knockoff of one of Wengers Field Watches

Abstained from buying. Soki is cheaper'n a 6 pak of Miller Lite.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> Nice buy, Jim. Was that new or used?


New Old Stock!

Looks OK for the price, asuming you find one you like, I know a youngster who will love this, think I might stick a new battery in it first though!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Dupy Dupe!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Hoonu:
> Last week I got an EBay flyer announcing their sale on Soki watches. $3.96 USD
> Looked a knockoff of one of Wengers Field Watches
> 
> ...


Yes, it is ridicolous really, to think that they can sell a watch at that price. I cannot help thinking that child labour or the labour of little, old grannys must be involved. Unless they are selling with a loss for some unsavoury reason.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hoonu:
When corporations can secure labor at 6 cents the hour in China, improves the chance of being able to sell CHEEP
Sweat shop, stoop labor is easy to find.12 year old girls. Ole grannies etal.
Years ago an incumbent VP was exhorting us not to buy items made in Mayanmar (Burma nuther words) because
Mayanmar had a government that was oppressive to it's citizen.

Big fan of the incumbent VP I knew, wore his campaign jacket. The label read: MADE IN MYANMAR!!! Duh!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

$7 on gear best.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

mechanic1908 said:


> $7 on gear best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice enough watch, but the "diamonds" ruin it for me. They do seem to be a bit of an afterthought as well, the one at 12 seems to be stuck on top of a marker of some sort. Still, 7$.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Skmei 1456 is a nice improvement in the digital cheap shock -world. Movement has improved with dual time, date alarm, and most importantly, the countdown timer. The metal has its own appeal, even though the case isn't stainless steel.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

tmztmz said:


> Skmei 1456 is a nice improvement in the digital cheap shock -world. Movement has improved with dual time, date alarm, and most importantly, the countdown timer. The metal has its own appeal, even though the case isn't stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 13936927


The fact that it is made out of metal does indeed give it something different! And now for a piece of untimely curiosity: Could you tell me a bit about the background, you've photographed this watch on, please? It sort of looks like a watercolour, so I'm wondering if it is. I had a period of photographing my watches on my own paintings. These days, I don't put quite as much effort into it, sadly.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> The fact that it is made out of metal does indeed give it something different! And now for a piece of untimely curiosity: Could you tell me a bit about the background, you've photographed this watch on, please? It sort of looks like a watercolour, so I'm wondering if it is. I had a period of photographing my watches on my own paintings. These days, I don't put quite as much effort into it, sadly.


It's a placemat, so no painting effort from my side for that


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

tmztmz said:


> It's a placemat, so no painting effort from my side for that


Well, choice and having an eye for things do constitute some sort of effort, in my opinion.


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! WELCOME to the weekend!Today is the fourth installment of the inexpensive, cheapie watches. Today, it's another SINOBI Blue Diver (II 1132) with Miyota quartz movement. A well made watch IMHO, it's solid, a great time keeper, under $30, has good lume, a decent bracelet that will not fall apart on you, as like a decent TIMEX. Have had this for quite a while, it's just not worn often. dave:


Really have enjoyed my Sinobi's. I have this blue one as well as the black face with coke bezel. I didn't realize it, but after some snooping, found out that these are direct "homages" to the Oris Aquis line. If anyone is interested, I'd be willing to part with the blue one for an interesting trade...just saying.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sinobi S9710G review ~15-17$
Junghans Max Bill homage ...


----------



## Bughead (Feb 3, 2017)

tmztmz said:


> Skmei 1456 is a nice improvement in the digital cheap shock -world. Movement has improved with dual time, date alarm, and most importantly, the countdown timer. The metal has its own appeal, even though the case isn't stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 13936927


Nice! I first thought that this was the SKMEI 1433, but it is not. The SKMEI 1433 is a smaller version of the SKMEI 1456. One has a 33 mm wide case, and the other has a 44 mm wide case. I think I like the bigger one. It is a bit of a shame it isn't 50 m water resistant.


----------



## Sawdusty (Feb 13, 2019)

I've only had this one a few weeks, but I see no reason why it won't last a good while. It's my watch that I wear in my workshop and love having a stopwatch on my wrist for keeping track of elapsed time during large glue-ups.


----------



## vremochka (Apr 24, 2017)

$1.96 shipped, was itching for that Mondaine look and this scratched it









$19 refurbished, still feels new and love the textured rubber


----------



## WristClocks (Apr 4, 2017)

$14 eBay. Before and after red marker?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lft63soxbe35rke/IMG_6279.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ris8ncyy0fvj51z/IMG_6280.JPG?dl=0

Instant tacticool


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dave47 said:


> Hi, Gang! WELCOME to the weekend!Today is the fourth installment of the inexpensive, cheapie watches. Today, it's another SINOBI Blue Diver (II 1132) with Miyota quartz movement. A well made watch IMHO, it's solid, a great time keeper, under $30, has good lume, a decent bracelet that will not fall apart on you, as like a decent TIMEX. Have had this for quite a while, it's just not worn often. dave:


I have the Coke version. The Amazon listing said 10 ATM, but Sinobi sent a 3 ATM version. I requested a return, and they refunded my money and told me to keep the watch. I don't know if the 10 ATM versions were made any better, but my Sinobi 1132 feels junky. The bezel has tons of play. The lume is fair to poor on the hands, and very weak on the dial. It's hard to describe, but it's a solid $20 watch, but not really worth a dollar more. While it's not overpriced at $20, the watch is not really bargain priced, either.

Basically, I don't wear my Sinobi much, except if I need a beater. It does look good from a distance, but for some reason I don't enjoy wearing it. While the bracelet is fairly heavy, the clasp is very thin, with sharp edges. The bezel, and cheap metal bracelet clasp make the watch feel super cheap. With most brands in my collection, I own at least two examples. I haven't felt the desire to find a second Sinobi.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

vremochka said:


> $1.96 shipped, was itching for that Mondaine look and this scratched it
> 
> View attachment 13951253


Got a link on the Gaiety?


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Been Trusting casio for years.... $15 Amazon !


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

soulsocket7 said:


> Really have enjoyed my Sinobi's. I have this blue one as well as the black face with coke bezel. I didn't realize it, but after some snooping, found out that these are direct "homages" to the Oris Aquis line. If anyone is interested, I'd be willing to part with the blue one for an interesting trade...just saying.


I DID NOT KNOW that! Thanks, mate, for taking part in my on-going education.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I have the Coke version. The Amazon listing said 10 ATM, but Sinobi sent a 3 ATM version. I requested a return, and they refunded my money and told me to keep the watch. I don't know if the 10 ATM versions were made any better, but my Sinobi 1132 feels junky. The bezel has tons of play. The lume is fair to poor on the hands, and very weak on the dial. It's hard to describe, but it's a solid $20 watch, but not really worth a dollar more. While it's not overpriced at $20, the watch is not really bargain priced, either.
> 
> Basically, I don't wear my Sinobi much, except if I need a beater. It does look good from a distance, but for some reason I don't enjoy wearing it. While the bracelet is fairly heavy, the clasp is very thin, with sharp edges. The bezel, and cheap metal bracelet clasp make the watch feel super cheap. With most brands in my collection, I own at least two examples. I haven't felt the desire to find a second Sinobi.
> 
> View attachment 13957419


Sorry to learn of your troubles with the Sinobi (coke bezel). I guess I've been pretty lucky with them, as I have no major complaints with mine. Of course, with these watches, I'm definitely a noobie.

dave


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Just got this yesterday. Wasn't expecting to much for £14 but I am more than happy with it. Bracelet is stainless steel but case is plated alloy. Quite a heft to it which gives that expensive feel. Had intended to deal brand the case but the text is indented and paint filled so I'll leave it be for now









Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Digital Skmei 1418 Barometer Altimeter Compass Thermometer Pedometer watch ~20-22$


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen Gray. Very nice sunburst dial with Omega like hands:-d. Surprisingly nice with chemical smell<|, "genuine leather" at the el cheepo price (about $14). The dome crystal magnifies the dial.:-!

Watch looks a lot better than it costs. My new low cost favorite automatic brand. The Tongji seems to wind easily as well.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ronkatct said:


> Fngeen Gray. Very nice sunburst dial with Omega like hands:-d. Surprisingly nice with chemical smell<|, "genuine leather" at the el cheepo price (about $14). The dome crystal magnifies the dial.:-!
> 
> Watch looks a lot better than it costs. My new low cost favorite automatic brand. The Tongji seems to wind easily as well.


Very Omegaesque! One thing that might count against it, at 14 bucks, is the case. It looks as if it is chrome on alloy rather than steel. Can you confirm this?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hoonnu said:


> Very Omegaesque! One thing that might count against it, at 14 bucks, is the case. It looks as if it is chrome on alloy rather than steel. Can you confirm this?


I could not find the Green, but this is a White dial with Blue hands and here is the Spec off Ali 
For what it is worth....

Brand Name: FNGEEN
Item Type: Mechanical Wristwatches
Band Width: 20mm
Boxes & Cases Material: No package
Feature: Water Resistant,Auto Date,Complete Calendar,Shock Resistant,Luminous Hands
Band Material Type: Stainless Steel
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Clasp Type: Folding Clasp with Safety
Case Thickness: 12mm
Model Number: 6612-1S
Movement: Automatic Self-Wind,Mechanical Hand Wind
Band Length: 24cm
Style: Fashion & Casual
Dial Window Material Type: Hardlex
Dial Diameter: 40mm
Water Resistance Depth: 3Bar
Case Shape: Round
Color: Silver,Black,white
Sale Type: Retail, Wholesale, Dropshipping
Applicable Crowd: relogio masculino,erkek kol saati,reloj hombre,montre,saat erkekler
Features 1: 3D stereo scale
Features 2: Luminous hands And Scale
Features 3: Men's Automatic mechanical Tourbillon watch

For the money if it is OK It could be a bargain cheapo IMHO

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I could not find the Green, but this is a White dial with Blue hands and here is the Spec off Ali
> For what it is worth....
> 
> Brand Name: FNGEEN
> ...


It would seem that the case is stainless steel. Still, on OPs picture, it looks very shiny. The combination of chrome on some mystery alloy has given me problems in the past. My skin won't tolerate it for some reason.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My other new Fngeen. It is also gorgeous and cheap at under $15.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Hoonnu said:


> Very Omegaesque! One thing that might count against it, at 14 bucks, is the case. It looks as if it is chrome on alloy rather than steel. Can you confirm this?


Decent autowinder Tongji, which works.

The back is stainless steel. The case looks like chrome on alloy, rather than stainless steel.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I could not find the Green, but this is a White dial with Blue hands and here is the Spec off Ali
> For what it is worth....
> 
> Brand Name: FNGEEN
> ...


I also have the white with blue hands. I got the white first and liked the white so I bought the gray. At $15, getting one of each color is within my budget.

I believe the cases of both gray and white are alloy chrome. And there is even lume: -d.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Received this Q&Q Smile Solar 20bar today. Not bad for 17,50€:


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

soulsocket7 said:


> Really have enjoyed my Sinobi's. I have this blue one as well as the black face with coke bezel. I didn't realize it, but after some snooping, found out that these are direct "homages" to the Oris Aquis line. If anyone is interested, I'd be willing to part with the blue one for an interesting trade...just saying.


It's a nice looking model, looks like the Tevise diver!

Do all Sinobis have Miyota movements?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Received this Q&Q Smile Solar 20bar today. Not bad for 17,50€:


nice find
a link please
thank you


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

frogles said:


> nice find
> a link please
> thank you


Sorry, bought locally. Amazon in Europe has some promos from time to time. There's one 20bar v2 (larger) on Amazon.es for 18€ right now (+shipping).


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Sorry, bought locally. Amazon in Europe has some promos from time to time. There's one 20bar v2 (larger) on Amazon.es for 18€ right now (+shipping).


im from EU
i found these: https://www.amazon.es/s/gp/search/r...+smile&ie=UTF8&qid=1553317773&rnid=1638751031

i link would be nice 
+ a wrist shot with your wrist size
thank you


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

dup


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Holuns chronograph W23100 stainless steel+sapphire for ~25$ ???


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Here it is on a 7.5":

Q&Q SmileSolar 20BAR Series Grey Dial and Strap RP06J006Y
https://www.amazon.es/dp/B01N8YGZ5J/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_JsILCb5CKP4X7


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Here it is on a 7.5":
> 
> Q&Q SmileSolar 20BAR Series Grey Dial and Strap RP06J006Y
> https://www.amazon.es/dp/B01N8YGZ5J/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_JsILCb5CKP4X7


thanks a lot
i ordered this one: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N8YGZ5J/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item
23GBP taxed and delivered
6.5 here, hope will fit well


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I bought a similar one last year. For what I paid for (less than $20), it's not too bad. Was hoping for better lume though since it's a Citizen group of companies product. But for its price makes a great beater. Also like the fact that the bezel is a fully functional one and not just for show.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

MAYGOOD said:


> Just got this yesterday. Wasn't expecting to much for £14 but I am more than happy with it. Bracelet is stainless steel but case is plated alloy. Quite a heft to it which gives that expensive feel. Had intended to deal brand the case but the text is indented and paint filled so I'll leave it be for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look but wonder if you could send a picture in the dark displaying the lighting? The ad says EL (electroluminescent) but wonder if it is LED (that is what the pic shows). So, I wonder what it really is? EL or LED?


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> I like the look but wonder if you could send a picture in the dark displaying the lighting? The ad says EL (electroluminescent) but wonder if it is LED (that is what the pic shows). So, I wonder what it really is? EL or LED?


I think it has 2 leds. My phone is picking them up much brighter than they appear so the light is more even than shown


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

£12 on ali.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9113M ~25$


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Just won this for $20 shipped on ebay. Dial looks a bit off center, wonder how hard it would be to align it correctly?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Just won this for $20 shipped on ebay. Dial looks a bit off center, wonder how hard it would be to align it correctly?

View attachment 14033513
View attachment 14033515


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Omega? No, Olmeca! Price new is $9.99 US dollars with a coupon otherwise it's $14.99. Mesh band included. Has a Japanese quartz movement.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

tcl said:


> Omega? No, Olmeca! Price new is $9.99 US dollars with a coupon otherwise it's $14.99. Mesh band included. Has a Japanese quartz movement.
> 
> View attachment 14037759
> 
> View attachment 14037761


Why does this remind me so much of a Timex weekender?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Why does this remind me so much of a Timex weekender?


Same case shape and color scheme? I bought the Olmeca on a whim since the price was ridiculously low. I figured I'd at least get a 20mm mesh band out of the deal no matter how the watch turned out.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

But you won't give us a link. Guess you are bragging not sharing!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> But you won't give us a link. Guess you are bragging not sharing!


If this comment was for my Olmeca post here's the link. Looks like the coupon savings is now $2.00 instead of $5.00. Wasn't bragging, just wasn't sure whether or not the style or brand would interest anyone. PS: the case is between 38mm and 39mm without the crown based on my measurement.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JDL94JY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I know it is $0.92 over $20, but if you have straps that will work and you like the style, the Timex Weekender is a watch loved by many. Also- indiglo!









https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2R24...+weekender+38&qid=1554573395&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Casio $17.50 bought it at Walmart 3 days ago.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Drumguy said:


> Casio $17.50 bought it at Walmart 3 days ago.


Wow what a deal. I'd buy one in a heartbeat is I have access to Walmart. This looks like a Breitling Colt Skyracer which is also a quartz in plastic but for $2000+










Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

arislan said:


> Wow what a deal. I'd buy one in a heartbeat is I have access to Walmart. This looks like a Breitling Colt Skyracer which is also a quartz in plastic but for $2000+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might be able to get one from a local supplier where you live. I picked one up from Argos in the UK a few years ago for under £20.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

arislan said:


> Wow what a deal. I'd buy one in a heartbeat is I have access to Walmart. This looks like a Breitling Colt Skyracer which is also a quartz in plastic but for $2000+
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I just wanted to put the MRW-200h picture up here to see how similar it is to the Breitling. It is actually not that far off.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Pic taken for a contest pn another site. Under $20.00 on Amazon.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

These railway dial watches are £12.99 on ebay, but I just ordered a second hand one for £8.05.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Earlier today

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> I like the look but wonder if you could send a picture in the dark displaying the lighting? The ad says EL (electroluminescent) but wonder if it is LED (that is what the pic shows). So, I wonder what it really is? EL or LED?


This is the first under $20 watch I have ever bought thanks to Maygood the enabler. Thanks Maygood, I really like it! Got it a few weeks ago during Ali's anniversary sale for $14.40. I especially like the large face (44mm) as well as the fact that the case is actually metal unlike the vast majority of the resin/ABS cases typically on Skmei's and Casio's. It is totally unbelievable that you can get a watch like this for under $20!!!! Tell me what you think.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> This is the first under $20 watch I have ever bought thanks to Maygood the enabler. Thanks Maygood, I really like it! Got it a few weeks ago during Ali's anniversary sale for $14.40. I especially like the large face (44mm) as well as the fact that the case is actually metal unlike the vast majority of the resin/ABS cases typically on Skmei's and Casio's. It is totally unbelievable that you can get a watch like this for under $20!!!! Tell me what you think.
> 
> View attachment 14046603
> View attachment 14046605
> View attachment 14046609


Well, it looks perfectly decent. Good finish, do I see solid links in that bracelet?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> Well, it looks perfectly decent. Good finish, do I see solid links in that bracelet?


Hi Henny-----at first blush, the links appear solid but upon close inspection, I do believe they are formed stainless steel. At any rate, the links are quite heavy and the forming is so nicely done, the bracelet (if not inspected closely) does appear to have solid links and the weight tends to reinforce this. Here are a few pics that will give you a better idea.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This watch is a pleasant surprise at under $20.

Hand-winding movement


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Hi Henny-----at first blush, the links appear solid but upon close inspection, I do believe they are formed stainless steel. At any rate, the links are quite heavy and the forming is so nicely done, the bracelet (if not inspected closely) does appear to have solid links and the weight tends to reinforce this. Here are a few pics that will give you a better idea.
> 
> View attachment 14047833
> 
> ...


Thanks! Well, it is not the "being solid" in itself that does it. It is how the links look, and these _do_ look nice!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> Thanks! Well, it is not the "being solid" in itself that does it. It is how the links look, and these _do_ look nice!


Hey Henny, interestingly, the bracelet links of the Skmei are exactly like those on the original Casio GMW-B5000D in terms of look, material (stainless steel) and construction. The links on the Casio are formed too, but they are held together by spring bars rather than pins like the Skmei. I am now even more impressed w/the Skmei since discovering this since this comparison is between an "under $20 watch" to a $500+ watch----unbelievable. Here are pictures of the Casio links (but in gold) so you can see they are identically formed. No wonder the Skmei looks so good----it is impressively built at such a low cost.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Henny, interestingly, the bracelet links of the Skmei are exactly like those on the original Casio GMW-B5000D in terms of look, material (stainless steel) and construction. The links on the Casio are formed too, but they are held together by spring bars rather than pins like the Skmei. I am now even more impressed w/the Skmei since discovering this since this comparison is between an "under $20 watch" to a $500+ watch----unbelievable. Here are pictures of the Casio links (but in gold) so you can see they are identically formed. No wonder the Skmei looks so good----it is impressively built at such a low cost.


These links are on a reflective surface and look formed because of that. I do believe I am wrong because of this reflection/illusion. Only guessing but I would think they are solid. SAT (sorry about that)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on people, this thread is too good to drop to page 2!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just slightly over $20 at $22. Brand new all-lume Bertucci from Sierra Trading.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> This is the first under $20 watch I have ever bought thanks to Maygood the enabler. Thanks Maygood, I really like it! Got it a few weeks ago during Ali's anniversary sale for $14.40. I especially like the large face (44mm) as well as the fact that the case is actually metal unlike the vast majority of the resin/ABS cases typically on Skmei's and Casio's. It is totally unbelievable that you can get a watch like this for under $20!!!! Tell me what you think.
> 
> View attachment 14046603
> View attachment 14046605
> View attachment 14046609


is the housing and bracelet removable? would it be compatible with a genuine dw5600?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> Just slightly over $20 at $22. Brand new all-lume Bertucci from Sierra Trading.
> 
> View attachment 14056445


Pls share the lume photo. Thank you.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

$2.12 shipped on eBay. The subdials are painted on. The strap was so hideous I immediately threw it out. I use it as a clock at my desk.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> is the housing and bracelet removable? would it be compatible with a genuine dw5600?


I did adjust the bracelet and it is removable if you are inclined. The caseback is not screwed on like the original. Instead it has a snap on back w/a tab. I am shockingly surprised at how much it reminds me of the original but obviously, it is not atomic nor does it offer bluetooth. Simply, the time and other functions via quartz movement/module. I haven't taken the caseback off, nor will I until the battery dies. Nor, is it water worthy compared to the specs of the original but for a pittance, I have scratched my GMW-B5000 itch possibly to the extent that I may no longer need the original and that is something!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

dropmyload said:


> Pls share the lume photo. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Just slightly over $20 at $22. Brand new all-lume Bertucci from Sierra Trading.
> 
> View attachment 14056445


LINKY-POO?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> LINKY-POO?


Sorry, looks like they're sold out. All that's left is this one for $39. Twice the price of watches in this thread, but still an OK deal IMO.

Sierra Trading DX3 Plus


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen. Two Tone, interesting black dial, automatic, and $16

View attachment 14063579


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1370 ~14$






View attachment 14068959

View attachment 14068961


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Quite boring really, but I have only bought the one under $20 watch recently.









In the sale it was just under £15 delivered, but I already have one with a Blue Dial and a metal bracelet, but I wanted one with the cool blue hands and for silly money with a Seiko movement what is not to like? Except for the 'Leather' strap, but I will probably wear it on a NATO! Even at the full price these are still great value watches, thanks to Houston for the heads up. |> They don't seem to have the Sapphire crystal these days, but for the price.............. Who Cares?

OK, so I might be paranoid, which by just saying that probably confirms that I am paranoid :-s I travel to London quite frequently and often stay overnight in not a bad, but one of the value business hotels, think Holiday Inn Express and the like. Security is OK but petty theft is quite frequent and I would hate to lose a decent watch, so I wear a watch like this or one of the Slazenger watches I bought a while back. And for the money they cost I can afford to have a few so I can ring the changes, but they are accurate enough so I don't miss trains, meetings or anything.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Solo_Man (Apr 30, 2018)

Picked up both my timex expeditions when wal mart had them on mass sale for $20. Add a nato and boom! You’ve got yourself a solid watch.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Picked this Casio World Time up yesterday at Walmart for $13.00 clearance price. When I had a larger collection my wife couldn't keep up with what I had but I knocked it down to six a few years ago so she's familiar with what I own. I'm gonna see if i can add at least 4 under $20 watches without her noticing lol. This makes number 2. The Casio I posted last week was the first one and she didn't notice it was new. I will have to be more subtle with the orange strap.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

A have two, both of which give me great pleasure


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Naviforce NF3004m ~22$


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

i guess the high beat quartz(es?) are coming into the ali watches


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

This watch Is perfect to me.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Unbelievable, this thread (one of the best on the entire website) has fallen to page 3. Has everyone stopped buying $20 and under? You mean to tell me there is no interest in this segment when there has been a plethora of activity in the past! Let's get this going again; its much too good to fall by the wayside! Here's my latest under $20 acquisition albeit it is used and OLD. What do you think? Was I ripped off? Yes, it does need a good cleaning.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Unbelievable, this thread (one of the best on the entire website) has fallen to page 3. Has everyone stopped buying $20 and under? You mean to tell me there is no interest in this segment when there has been a plethora of activity in the past! Let's get this going again; its much too good to fall by the wayside! Here's my latest under $20 acquisition albeit it is used and OLD. What do you think? Was I ripped off? Yes, it does need a good cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 14095847


I don't recognize the insignia. Could you post clear close up pictures of the watch face and back?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My no name Daniel Wellington homage. About $2.50. And the shipment was delayed for more than a month. There is dust under the glass and the case and indices are flawed; the strap is the best part, mediocre as the strap is. But it keeps time and looks cool.

I actually like the look, but then again, I love the minimalist style. I might wear it tomorrow.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For the 30th birthday of the Game Boy I thought I would treat myself with an official Game Boy watch. I found one at €20 on eBay, but I shouldn't have bothered... Big QC problems, I should have read more carefully the Amazon.com reviews.

On mine hopefully it's just the alarm not working : when it triggers it fully resets the watch (88:88-88 for a second, then 12:00-00 on 1/1...) so I'll never hear that supposedly authentic Super Mario Land theme song. I should consider myself lucky at least the watch shows time correctly (inc. w/ backlight), many users have had a LCD issue either DOA or after a week... (we'll see if it lasts a week)

Some pics because it does look not half-bad:









TL;DR: €20 but DO NOT BUY (bad QC)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Unbelievable, this thread (one of the best on the entire website) has fallen to page 3. Has everyone stopped buying $20 and under? You mean to tell me there is no interest in this segment when there has been a plethora of activity in the past! Let's get this going again; its much too good to fall by the wayside! Here's my latest under $20 acquisition albeit it is used and OLD. What do you think? Was I ripped off? Yes, it does need a good cleaning.


Don't think that everybody has stopped buying at $20 and under it is just that the time of year has caused a slow down in the number of affordable options. Many of the under $20 S/H watches I bought was in that time in January when after Christmas the Credit Card Bills hit and people are flogging all and sundry on Fleabay to raise cash to reduce debts or something. Also I have not been finding any big retail clear-out offers around, which is a bit more of a random event.

The Chinese market does seem to be in a bit of a flux at present and then you get companies like Seiko and others trying to move up-market which is creating a bit of a price hike. But the end result might be that they all find that sales fall off the Cliff Edge and then in a few months time the Panic Selling spree could arrive, which could mean a pressure on prices and the race to the bottom starts all over again. Looking for indicators is difficult as you have to read between the lines and see what is happening that people are trying to hide and not shout about. So here is my BIG GUESS, yes it is in Caps as it is more Gut Feeling than anything else and I am more adept at doing this for the Computer, Telecoms and general technology markets rather than the very narrow field that is watches.

The big Name Brands are trying to grab a bigger slice of what is a fairly static market, which means that they can only do this at the expense of their peers. Companies like Citizen (Miyota) and Seiko Epson have real strengths in automated manufacture. But because of that heritage they will struggle to move up market IMHO, they can do it but it will take years rather than months. The Swiss are talking a good game, but in reality the mass market side is struggling. Why do I say this? Because as a measure I look at the mass marketing channels for the so called "Collector" markets. As an example I would say Ideal World, which is a Web and TV marketing channel. They have been pushing Swiss Made watches this year at seemingly once off bargain prices especially after Basal-world, with special deals straight from the Watch and Jewlery Show. Read into that what you like? I would not be surprised to see one or two of the lesser brands disappear this year as the ADs move to selling Grand Seiko and the like instead of Swiss.

So for our favourite low end markets I think our best bet comes after the Summer, the biggest Retail Sales period is from late Sep to Late Dec, including all the Black Friday nonsense and other rubbish. Around July-August the retailers put in their orders for the big selling push, so then we see the NoS deals and manufacturers do the same but a bit later and they also release their bargain promotional deals for BF and the like, so we need to sit on our collective hands for a bit and see what shakes out. My prediction is that for the low end we are going to see more Seiko Hi-Beat quartz movements in watches this year. These have smoother 4BPS second hands rather than being a true HAQ movement with all the tricks to give us accuracy of 10SPY etc. But the smooth second hands are a "Nice to Have". Under $20? Maybe??

So I don't think this thread or the market is dead, but it is taking a short sabbatical!

Best regards,
Jim

NB Please feel free to ignore this post as the ramblings of an idiot!


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

This was around $20 delivered, a remarkable modern looking 1/10th chrono for peanuts!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Yea, but that doesn't mean we cannot poke and prod this thread to keep Hoonnu on page 1. It pains me to see it drop to even page 2, yet alone page 3.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I don't recognize the insignia. Could you post clear close up pictures of the watch face and back?


Sorry, these pictures aren't as clear as I had hoped----time to buy a new phone/camera, but the Insignia is Swiss Army Brand. The caseback says Swiss Made; SS back; and WR to 166 ft.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Sorry, these pictures aren't as clear as I had hoped----time to buy a new phone/camera, but the Insignia is Swiss Army Brand. The caseback says Swiss Made; SS back; and WR to 166 ft.
> 
> View attachment 14102631


Nice Find!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought a full lume dial Soki for £4.50, then a new strap for it for £1-something. I coloured the lumed hands black with a marker pen so they would stand out.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Sorry, these pictures aren't as clear as I had hoped----time to buy a new phone/camera, but the Insignia is Swiss Army Brand. The caseback says Swiss Made; SS back; and WR to 166 ft.
> 
> View attachment 14102631
> 
> ...


OK, this is the Renegade model. On eBay you can find it under $20 if you keep an eye out, but more frequently it is snapped up for more, so you did about right. For a light weight military style resin watch on the low end of things this is a good option along with the Timex Camper. A resin Bertucci would be a step up, but finding one under $20 would be difficult.

So, a solid buy for you. Gold star.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14104391
> 
> 
> View attachment 14104393
> ...


Definitely an upgrade with the blacked out hands, makes this the watch much more usable. Good job on not cracking your crystal. The one on mine was super fragile and cracked almost as soon as I got it.

This watch did prompt me to get the Lorus VX33-X068. Like you I added a canvas strap. I will need to try some of the riveted eBay canvas straps as the Barton straps are on the speedy side (very good quality though). The Lorus was available not long ago for ~$28USD so beyond the thread's limit, but an awesome value for a full lume, stainless watch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks.
I had a Lorus, sold it a few years ago, good watches.
second time the pictures came out upside down, i'll try and re-do it.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

I scan through the new posts - NO LINKS! Is that why this topic is on page 3?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

You saw it dirty, now here it is after a bath! Glad to hear I did not take a drubbing! The dark green color appealed to me.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> I scan through the new posts - NO LINKS! Is that why this topic is on page 3?


No, it is why YOU should be on page 3!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for elaborating Sporkboy. I didn't realize Swiss Army Brand was the precursor to Victornoix. As an aside, I just checked ebay and found this for $35: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Pr...836869?hash=item2157f8b145:g:6kAAAOSwPF9ca6Bn so I feel pretty good about my purchase (especially given that mine is green as opposed to black) since they seem to be in similar shape (after giving mine a bath of course). In addition, there were two other examples albeit w/different bands/straps for $79 and $129 respectively. It appears as if this vintage is an oldie goldie. Now, I see why you used the terms "snapped up" especially at < $20!


----------



## Gabriel86 (Oct 11, 2017)

Got a nice citizen quartz for about 15usd on ebay about 6 months ago. Runs pretty good so far


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

$11, on clearance at Walmart:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9144M double movement watch review ~20$






View attachment 14158757

View attachment 14158759

View attachment 14158765


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Weide WH-6306 ~22$


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,here is my 2 Naviforce watches, i receive previous week for 16 euros each, nice looking watches with a very nice Seiko 4 tics per second movements









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Thanks for sharing, i like the 2d one, have you got a link please ? Have you opened it to see the movement : which one is it ?
Thanks


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

I got mine for 16€. Skmei watches usually are crap. This one's not. Has a very good viewing angle,, metal case and feels solid. Don't know how long it will last but until now it is a joy to wear.

On the negative side it is heavy (140gr) and the display is not perfectly aligned. Oh and the accuracy is +2sec/day :roll:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> I got mine for 16€. Skmei watches usually are crap. This one's not. Has a very good viewing angle,, metal case and feels solid. Don't know how long it will last but until now it is a joy to wear.
> 
> On the negative side it is heavy (140gr) and the display is not perfectly aligned.
> 
> View attachment 14184613


I've been enjoying mine too  too bad the bracelet is proprietary and can't be changed to something more comfortable.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for sharing, i like the 2d one, have you got a link please ? Have you opened it to see the movement : which one is it ?
> Thanks


Search to Ali Naviforce NF3001,NF3002,NF3004,NF3005 and you will find them, with 3 eyes have Seiko VH68,with 2 eyes have VH61.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just picked up this Fossil, used, $20. I'm a sucker for big numbers and funky Art Nouveau/Deco fonts, plus it's got a ludicrously domed crystal. Super fun watch. Came on a janky stock strap, I swapped it out to this rally job. Wish it took a 20mm strap and that it had a date, but for the price, can't complain...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9153M review





View attachment 14204369

View attachment 14204373

View attachment 14204375

View attachment 14204381


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't follow many threads. This one seems to have gone very quiet. 

Has it been replaced by something else similar? (or has everyone moved upmarket?!).


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I don't follow many threads. This one seems to have gone very quiet.
> 
> Has it been replaced by something else similar? (or has everyone moved upmarket?!).


This thread has been going since 2013, which is far longer than I ever expected it to. It was started on a dare from "Doc" Vail. In the same dare, you had to write haiku poems about watches, post a watch in connection with food stuff and make a state of the collection post. It was meant as a bit of fun, and I am totally amazed that it has lasted this long. Sometimes it drops to page two or three, but it keeps bopping back to page 1 regularly, due to good people such as yourself!

Other threads that foray into the field of the superaffordable are to do with Ali Express and Tao Bao. There have also been more or less succesful attempts at raising the stakes by wanting watches that were 50 bucks or less, so there are other options. Maybe this thread by getting so long is a bit difficult to get into for people? Anyway, if it sinks to the bottom, it sinks, and there should be no tears about it. As long as it is useful to people, it will keep appearing.

It was never intended as a super serious thread anyway.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> This thread has been going since 2013, which is far longer than I ever expected it to. It was started on a dare from "Doc" Vail. In the same dare, you had to write haiku poems about watches, post a watch in connection with food stuff and make a state of the collection post. It was meant as a bit of fun, and I am totally amazed that it has lasted this long. Sometimes it drops to page two or three, but it keeps bopping back to page 1 regularly, due to good people such as yourself!
> 
> Other threads that foray into the field of the superaffordable are to do with Ali Express and Tao Bao. There have also been more or less succesful attempts at raising the stakes by wanting watches that were 50 bucks or less, so there are other options. Maybe this thread by getting so long is a bit difficult to get into for people? Anyway, if it sinks to the bottom, it sinks, and there should be no tears about it. As long as it is useful to people, it will keep appearing.
> 
> It was never intended as a super serious thread anyway.


Yes, but it's my absolute favourite of the few threads I follow! I fear that I may have to start boring everyone with details of my watches again here very soon!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

There's not too many watches I like or want which hit the $20 or below mark, but when I pick one up or have one to share, I make sure I do so, here...


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

​


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Re the quiet nature of this thread a present. The retail industry in general goes low volume at this time of year, always has done and I expect it always will do. The busy months are from late September through to the end of January or thereabouts. Seasonal things can change and World events can cause a bit of an upset. Local events can also cause weird effects. In Europe, the recent EU Parliament will have caused an effect as will the ongoing Brexit Saga. How much or little that will cause this thread directly is debatable.

All I can say personally is that I have seen nothing about worth shouting about or even buying! AliX is bound to have another sale soon, and I got some emails from Gearbest shouting about some rubbish recently, so the Chinese are obviously seeing a bit of a hiccup in sales. They are bound to redress the pricing soon I think/hope.

I want to buy a few of the Nakzen quartz like these:















For below $20, these watches with a Seiko quartz movement are great IMHO. I have bought the two pictured, but get them in the sales is my advice as the price is really keen. Yes the "Leather" strap is not the best and the SS bracelet rattles a little bit, but as a watch the time keeping is Bang On :-! so who cares if the straps are not the best?

I am hoping that we could see a mechanical automatic watch here with a major brand name movement at some point? Could happen ;-) I found the Slazenger watches with a quality Miyota or Seiko Quartz movement and two decent NATO straps for nearly $10 let alone $20 so miracles could come to the patient!

Keep the faith people, the bargain could show up when you least expect it, you just need to watch and wait! |>

Very best regards
Jim

PS My Personal thanks to Hoonuu for starting this useful thread and for her continual support of it!  |>


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

Just posted this in todays WRUW thread.......but really it belongs here! I dug this 15 dollar special out of my 'Box Of Shame' today to see if it was as bad as I remembered!

Surprisingly-out in the sun I was actually pretty gobsmacked by the amount of 'detail' crammed into the dial design. It has a rather randomised but nicely excercised 'Longines' Master series thing going on if you squint at it through half closed eyes after a couple of beers-albeit rather tasteless! (YMMV).

Still - it still strikes me as lot of watch for the price of said beers? So I've strapped it on for the day!









It keeps ok time for the day or two at a time I might wear it, although the lightweight rotor typical of these Tongji movements won't keep it wound for long.
It has fairly wild positional variance from about +4 spd to +40! I would have a go at regulating it but they have 'flipped' the escapement so the regulating lever is only accessible from the front of the dial. I think that's why I hid it in a box! Any encouragement about getting to the dial gratefully received - or maybe just leave it as-is to do its thing? What do you think? (It's hardly the end-of-the-world! :roll


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ron_Trousers said:


> Just posted this in todays WRUW thread.......but really it belongs here! I dug this 15 dollar special out of my 'Box Of Shame' today to see if it was as bad as I remembered!
> 
> Surprisingly-out in the sun I was actually pretty gobsmacked by the amount of 'detail' crammed into the dial design. It has a rather randomised but nicely excercised 'Longines' Master series thing going on if you squint at it through half closed eyes after a couple of beers-albeit rather tasteless! (YMMV).
> 
> ...


Keep looking at it though the Beer Goggles Ron, it makes the whole World look better and I reckon that if the beer is good enough and you drink enough of it, you will swear that this watch is competition for a Fauxlex any day of the week!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Re the quiet nature of this thread a present. The retail industry in general goes low volume at this time of year, always has done and I expect it always will do. The busy months are from late September through to the end of January or thereabouts. Seasonal things can change and World events can cause a bit of an upset. Local events can also cause weird effects. In Europe, the recent EU Parliament will have caused an effect as will the ongoing Brexit Saga. How much or little that will cause this thread directly is debatable.
> 
> All I can say personally is that I have seen nothing about worth shouting about or even buying! AliX is bound to have another sale soon, and I got some emails from Gearbest shouting about some rubbish recently, so the Chinese are obviously seeing a bit of a hiccup in sales. They are bound to redress the pricing soon I think/hope.
> 
> ...


Amazon Prime Day will be here soon, and that can be a big sale.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Re the quiet nature of this thread a present. The retail industry in general goes low volume at this time of year, always has done and I expect it always will do. The busy months are from late September through to the end of January or thereabouts. Seasonal things can change and World events can cause a bit of an upset. Local events can also cause weird effects. In Europe, the recent EU Parliament will have caused an effect as will the ongoing Brexit Saga. How much or little that will cause this thread directly is debatable.
> 
> All I can say personally is that I have seen nothing about worth shouting about or even buying! AliX is bound to have another sale soon, and I got some emails from Gearbest shouting about some rubbish recently, so the Chinese are obviously seeing a bit of a hiccup in sales. They are bound to redress the pricing soon I think/hope.
> 
> ...


Amazon Prime Day will be here soon, and that can be a big sale.


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

Yup.......If your google-fu is strong there is a slightly sordid but satisfying pleasure in chasing down a bargain if you are anything like me! I am a well known cheapskate and always appreciate a bargain. Thrill of the hunt etc. And sometimes you DO get lucky.

This little 40mm beauty came brand new to me for just a Tenner (Ten British Squids) in an Amazonion one-off price reduction (Including p/p!).Original Mrsp £150.00. It does INDEED have an all stainless steel case-original design-Miyota 82 series automatic movement-almost mostly believable German provenance, REAL calf-leather strap (!) and even a nice little watch pouch to keep it in. It runs beautifully and I wear it a lot.
Pure chance stumbling across it.....but certainly a genuine lucky catch...you never know!

Some (but not ALL) of my more recent AXpress sub 20 dollar excursions have continued to give a cheap thrill too(..See my post above...).I have two or three, BUT, I do enjoy my other less cheesy watches -some even cost THREE figures and have recognisable brand-names! ('Steady, tiger'!)









Happy Hunting

ron


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Why did I buy this?

a. It was only $13 US dollars shipped: $17 sale price minus a $4 Ali Express coupon.
b. I didn't have a white dial diver style watch. 
c. 40mm case diameter.
d. I've never owned a watch having lions incorporated in the logo.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Redialed HMT Sona bought off the bay for $7.99 (on sale for $12.99 with a $5 off coupon) shipping included from India.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I too am interested to try one of these NAKZEN watches. But only when the price is low, very low!



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Re the quiet nature of this thread a present. The retail industry in general goes low volume at this time of year, always has done and I expect it always will do. The busy months are from late September through to the end of January or thereabouts. Seasonal things can change and World events can cause a bit of an upset. Local events can also cause weird effects. In Europe, the recent EU Parliament will have caused an effect as will the ongoing Brexit Saga. How much or little that will cause this thread directly is debatable.
> 
> All I can say personally is that I have seen nothing about worth shouting about or even buying! AliX is bound to have another sale soon, and I got some emails from Gearbest shouting about some rubbish recently, so the Chinese are obviously seeing a bit of a hiccup in sales. They are bound to redress the pricing soon I think/hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> I too am interested to try one of these NAKZEN watches. But only when the price is low, very low!


There was a time when in my locality I was the only Guy wearing these Nakzen watches, but now more of my Friends want one and 90% of them have never tried buying from AliX or GBest, so I get asked if I can buy them one when I see them on sale! I gave my Business Partner one of the Slazenger watches as a Gift, he moans about not being able to tell the time without putting his reading glasses on, but the bigger dial on the Slazenger does the trick for him for now. But he did not like that NATO strap, so at the weekend I fitted a leather Rally Style Strap in Black with red stitching and he loves it! On Saturday he saw my Nakzen which came with a leather strap, but I fitted a cheapo SS bracelet and he wants me to get him one of those too. Why don't you sign up to Ali yourself? I said, but he took a look and said, please get it for me as I know you will get the right one at the right price!

OK, so I accept I have made a Rod for my own back here 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

My first Naviforce arrived!
Looking good and of acceptable quality.
The strap is made of rubber and it has a really intense plasticky smell.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Skmei Le Locle 'omage. Testing to see if I like the real thing. Quality is OK with lowest quality "real"leather, and mediocre dial and hands. But for $11, I get what I pay.


----------



## Evan11 (May 14, 2014)

Who needs a Hamilton? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

My $3.00 salvation army Seiko automatic. Hopefully I can buff out the scratches.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Rob22 said:


> My $3.00 salvation army Seiko automatic. Hopefully I can buff out the scratches.


GREAT FINE!!! This is why I love shopping around at these places.

dave


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks. Any suggestions on how to get the scratches out of the glass?


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

Rob22 said:


> Thanks. Any suggestions on how to get the scratches out of the glass?


If it is mineral glass or proprietary Seiko 'Hardlex' there is really not much you can do. Sapphire doesn't usually scratch that badly....and acrylic and the like can be polished out. Probably the only answer is new glass. Assiduous and vigorous polishing 'might' just smooth the edges of the scratches and make them a little less obvious...but that's about as good as it gets (IME). Nice find though! I never have ANY luck in thrift shops!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ron_Trousers said:


> If it is mineral glass or proprietary Seiko 'Hardlex' there is really not much you can do. Sapphire doesn't usually scratch that badly....and acrylic and the like can be polished out. Probably the only answer is new glass. Assiduous and vigorous polishing 'might' just smooth the edges of the scratches and make them a little less obvious...but that's about as good as it gets (IME). Nice find though! I never have ANY luck in thrift shops!


For $3 I would take a gamble and fit a new glass! If not it is a cheap way to brush up on your servicing skills 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rob22 said:


> Thanks. Any suggestions on how to get the scratches out of the glass?


I have successfully used Polywatch polish, upon other WUSers recommendation. I have saved a badly scratched vintage Timex that way. You can find it on Amazon.








Nicolas


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I did a date search and it came up as a 1973 watch. Would that make it acrylic, hardlex, or other? Also has anyone ised headlight restoring products on a watch crystal? Thanks


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm not nearly qualified to try and replace the glass myself


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

For mineral glass, a drill with polishing bobs and diamond paste off ali or ebay. They won't remove scratches completely but turn something terrible into something tolerable.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Yesterday I went from Mild Panic to Oh Hell not again!









I was wearing perhaps my favourite of the Slazenger watches I bought a while back, that a few weeks ago I fitted with a nice Black Rally Style Leather strap with Red Stitching. One of two I initially bought for £9.99 each, but this one was DOA, so the seller kindly refunded my money, but it got fixed with a new battery and a re-seal and the Seiko VD75 movement has been running well ever since - until yesterday, when all of a sudderlink it just up and stopped! :-s Mild Panic ensued but this morning I took the back off and changed the battery. Once I remembered to push the Crown back in, it started back up again ;-)

Relief then turned to mild annoyance coupled with a tinge of embarrassment! I had got myself caught by the eBay clone battery scam o|

This one purported to be a Maxell, but looking carefully at the markings on what is a tiny battery it just does not look right, so I am convinced it was a cheap copy. I have seen a few of these copies, normally on watches that died in a very short time. Sadly Maxell is one of the brands that has caught me out before, last time it was not a watch battery, but inside the remote for the Mem Sahibs car! Don't think I have any more batteries from this source and they don't seem to be trading at present, or at least under the previous names.

What I will say is that they are very hard to spot and like me, probably the people who got caught won't know for months until the watch, car remote or whatever they fitted it into, prematurely fails!

Fortunately for me it was a ten minute fix and peace and tranquillity has now returned to Châteaux ObiWon :-!

This may or may not be the thread to place this in, but I do it for the reason, that at first I thought, damn :think: cheap watch has been and gone and failed, take the decent strap off and junk it! But then I thought, Seiko Movements are normally rock solid |> Stick a new battery in it and see who salutes! Good Call |>

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> But then I thought, Seiko Movements are normally rock solid |> Stick a new battery in it and see who salutes! Good Call |>
> 
> Very best regards,
> Jim


Movement is rock solid, but if it's badly encased there may be a bad contact of some sort explaining the on-and-off thing.

Just my 2 cents...

Nicolas


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Macguire headlight restoration kit will polish up a scratched watch crystal. It has 4 levels of sanding sponges and a polish.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

That was a bad picture hopefully this one is better


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Movement is rock solid, but if it's badly encased there may be a bad contact of some sort explaining the on-and-off thing.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks for the thoughts Nicolas, but I am 99.5% sure it was a bad battery. I stuck my trusty meter on it and it was dead! Not quite sure where I got this battery from, but I have another watch that uses that size and when I first got the Dead On Arrival Slazenger I stuck that battery in it. I think I must have bought that battery for the other watch, but put it in this watch and then bought another bunch of that size as I now have 3 watches that need that type of battery and it was cheaper to buy 5 than three!

Worked well for around 5 months then suddenly stopped! No EOL signal from the second hand just nothing. Which sort of bears out what I have got with similar batteries before. I don't think it is even Silver Oxide, probably cheap zinc or alkaline as it did not behave live a Silver Oxide battery. Normally if you take one of those out when the watch signals it is dead, it has some residual voltage in it, this one nothing, totally dead!

As I said I have had two dead Maxell batteries recently for no reason and I have found three others in watches people gave me to look at that were supposedly dead, all within a few months of a battery change, so I suspect there was either a bad batch around or somebody selling cheap copies!

I agree about the contact point you make, which is why I wipe out the battery compartment, contacts and the new battery with circuit wipes, which are basically lint free wipes with a bit of alcohol like Isopropyl or similar to make sure they are grease free before I fit them. Normally works out for me 

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Today I couldn't stop myself and bought this :
10.88$ including shipping.
When I have checked internet, I have observed that it's general price is around 35-40$.
Hope it will arrive with no problem


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

striker_o said:


> Today I couldn't stop myself and bought this :
> 10.88$ including shipping.
> When I have checked internet, I have observed that it's general price is around 35-40$.
> Hope it will arrive with no problem
> View attachment 14229889


It is steampunk busy in a way that I too appreciate from time to time. Probably a reaction to the minimalist designs I normally favour. Hope it arrives in sound condition and lives up to your expectances!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Gladster L6012G Sapphire+stainless steel+Miyota 2115


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

mougino said:


> I have successfully used Polywatch polish, upon other WUSers recommendation. I have saved a badly scratched vintage Timex that way. You can find it on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need for Polywatch if you have toothpaste


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

My $3 eyki. So so hot. Changed to an orange cheapestnatostraps.com clearance atrap that cost $3 too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Re the Gladster:

Quite a lot to like about this watch, but the killer for me is No Lume. Yes I know it is a dress watch, but I often wear this type of watch on an evening out with friends and family and then end up in a Hotel overnight as it saves the drive home when I am tired and have been drinking, so I like having a bit of Lume to see the time at night without having to put a light on.

Beyond that it has everything I like for a casual dress watch that will probably have a longer life than the battery and looks good from the photos.

Need to check when it is on sale as it may be an alternative to the "Pagoda" for a friend or two this year!

I find now that my non-WIS friends know me as the "Watch Man" who can change batteries, replace straps and has sources for very cheap watches  These days I find not to give an automatic watch to a non-WIS as they won't wear it. Get a reasonable Quartz with a Miyota or Seiko movement that is "Grab & Go" and they will love it!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> My $3 eyki. So so hot. Changed to an orange cheapestnatostraps.com clearance atrap that cost $3 too.


Agreed, it's a hot little watch. It looks killer on anything, orange nato or here mesh bracelet:









And its price is just insane


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My first wearing yesterday, £16-something off ali.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14232685
> 
> 
> My first wearing yesterday, £16-something off ali.


Noice! I wanted a cheap AliExpress panda, the Jaragar was a contender but I eventually decided to go with the Ochstin:









It's somewhere between China and Europe now...


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

mougino said:


> Agreed, it's a hot little watch. It looks killer on anything, orange nato or here mesh bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mesh, where did you find that? Was thinking mesh as well but the case is like grey and most mesh are either silver or black.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Nice mesh, where did you find that? Was thinking mesh as well but the case is like grey and most mesh are either silver or black.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


on AliExpress of course


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mougino, I wish you a quick arrival


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Agreed, it's a hot little watch. It looks killer on anything, orange nato or here mesh bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick Question Mougino?

2035 MOVT printed on the bottom of the dial, could that mean Miyota 2035 quartz movement by any chance?

Or do I need to buy one and pop the back off to find out ;-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Quick Question Mougino?
> 
> 2035 MOVT printed on the bottom of the dial, could that mean Miyota 2035 quartz movement by any chance?
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46891765


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

The Eyki is sadly not available right now......................

But in two days time the Nakzen Pagoda is on sale!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAKZEN-Classic-Wrist-Watch-Brand-Luxury-Quartz-Men-Watches-Waterproof-Clock-Male-Casual-Sport-Cool-Watch/1000005671877.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.72317ce9ehqNxf&algo_pvid=d3b6dd8c-71ea-4d22-9864-6dc50a10907c&algo_expid=d3b6dd8c-71ea-4d22-9864-6dc50a10907c-21&btsid=f7c69c3d-8333-4857-9a17-4bcc024f7dfe&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_52

Probably a good price, but not a great price maybe?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The Eyki is sadly not available right now......................


Huh, just type Eyki in AliExpress... 5th result, on sale too in 2 days.









[edit] ah, I see the black model is mostly unavailable indeed. Only this listing still has stock, but at 4x the price


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Huh, just type Eyki in AliExpress... 5th result, on sale too in 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Bad, I should have said not available at the price I wanted to pay! £10+ +Postage, No sorry short arms long pockets ! 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

$16 for watch and shipping. What a steal!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

$3 flea market find. Can anyone tell me anything about it before I start polishing out the scratches? Thanks. It is a manual wind with a rotating bezel and seems to be keeping good time that's all I know.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Rob22 said:


> $3 flea market find. Can anyone tell me anything about it before I start polishing out the scratches? Thanks. It is a manual wind with a rotating bezel and seems to be keeping good time that's all I know.


Pls share an after photo...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Found on eBay















_


https://www.reference.com/beauty-fashion/sheffield-watches-418bc78488d89152
Sheffield is a well-known brand of watch that is considered a symbol of status and luxury. Similar to the more modern Timex brand, Sheffield was a popular watch during the 60's; more recently they are considered to be rare watches and are favorites among watch collectors. Sheffield watches were considered affordable watches during the 60's but can cost as much as $1,500 as of 2014.

Several brands of watches were introduced during the mid-to-late 1900s, but the Sheffield watches are one of the most popular because they were cheap and aesthetically pleasing. The quality and durability of Sheffield watches are also remarkable as many of these watches are still in use today. These watches are now being auctioned online, and displayed and sold in antique shops and jewelry stores around the world. They may be battery operated, but most are wind-up models.

Sheffield watches are Swiss-made and come in a wide variety of styles, from old-style pocket watches to men's or women's styles with leather or gold bands. These timepieces can be worn like a simple wristwatch or can be placed inside a pocket. The vintage appeal of these watches makes them a trendy fashion that is much in demand today.

Click to expand...

_

Best guess is that Sheffield Watches, Inc. was an American brand/company, that manufactured many of its watches in Switzerland, which was actually cheaper than making them in the US. Benrus is better known for doing the same thing, because Hamilton had a virtual monopoly on American made, mechanical jeweled movements.

*Sheffield - big and simple vintage American*

*Wanted: Sheffield Watch Information - SHEFFIELD SHOPPING - Sheffield History - Sheffield Memories*


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you Houstonreal for all the information. Attached is a picture after I tried to polish out the scratches on the crystal and switched it over to a NATO band


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Skmei 9058 bought for 9 euros.
Looking very nice except for the strap that is too stiff.
I am generally satisfied with this purchase.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

plz delete, double post.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

​


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

cousswrc said:


> Skmei 9058 bought for 9 euros.
> Looking very nice except for the strap that is too stiff.
> I am generally satisfied with this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 14243805


Just like mine. I paid $11.00. I wanted to see whether I like the Tissot Le Locle.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Bertl said:


> View attachment 14245449​


What is that on the right?!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

danilapanfilov said:


> What is that on the right?!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


a good old Star Trek communicator...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bertl said:


> a good old Star Trek communicator...


Quite useful if you want to avoid this type of incidents


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

My £14/approx $17.77 (with now-expired discount code *DADDY*) Casio MTP-V005D-2B2 arrived yesterday from Creation Watches - 8 days to the UK. To confuse matters a little, Creation Watches' picture suggests it's a Navy Blue dial but it's actually Teal.







You can still bring it down to this price with another ongoing code, but it refers to another community, so I doubt I can mention it here?

I had an awful time on my first attempt with a folded-links bracelet (Seiko 5, also from Creation) but the links on these, my second try, slid out like butter in comparison.

PS: The -2B2 is currently OOS. The leather strap version is £1 or two cheaper, and there's still some stainless steel strap varieties in stock.

Mens' https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...sult&search_in_description=1&keyword=MTP-V005

Ladies' (LTP-V005) https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...sult&search_in_description=1&keyword=ltp-v005

Edit: I should point out the Ladies' LTP-V005D-2B2 actually IS Navy Blue (from the internet searches I've done, anyway), which adds an extra layer of confusion.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1448 digital watch ~15$





View attachment 14247243

View attachment 14247255

View attachment 14247259


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

In 2018 i wrote a post about this watch but with inverted display. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-post45640953.html#post45640953
Today i found the normal display version again in the same local store. Got it for 13€. I recommend it as it is almost identical to the casio. It also has a very good viewing angle. The strange thing is that after a year i still cannot find it anywhere online! Wtf?


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> In 2018 i wrote a post about this watch but with inverted display. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-post45640953.html#post45640953
> Today i found the normal display version again in the same local store. Got it for 13€. I recommend it as it is almost identical to the casio. It also has a very good viewing angle. The strange thing is that after a year i still cannot find it anywhere online! Wtf?


I would imagine it's not online as it's the same price as a real casio?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> I would imagine it's not online as it's the same price as a real casio?


LOL. Fair enough, please provide us with the link to this "13€ real Casio", we'll be waiting.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, at Creationwatches they have some  Plus a discount code can be found

Not sure about the quality at this price, but price is low |>
https://www.creationwatches.com/products/casio-watches-73/index-1-3a.html


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1448 digital watch ~15$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a Nixon unit

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> LOL. Fair enough, please provide us with the link to this "13€ real Casio", we'll be waiting.


why are you so doubtful, that watch in the link is $15 Canadian dollars and that's roughly 10€.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ox71 said:


> why are you so doubtful, that watch in the link is $15 Canadian dollars and that's roughly 10€.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Not the same watch, why do you want to ignore the context? Yes there are 10€ real Casios on CW (analog) but first equivalent watch to the one posted (black digital) is double that on Amazon.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> Not the same watch, why do you want to ignore the context? Yes there are 10€ real Casios on CW (analog) but first equivalent watch to the one posted (black digital) is double that on Amazon.


I'm not ignoring context of your words, and there are plenty of examples of reviewers on youtube stating the casio equivelent to that watch was bought for $15 us dollars, that's a bit more than Canadian dollars but damn close to euros bud.
just because you can't find deals does not mean they are not out there in plain sight.
the f91 can be had for $13 Canadian today on Amazon's Canadian site and the a158w-1 is $27 that watch is not coated in black muck but it is equivelent in other ways.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

ox71 said:


> Gedmis said:
> 
> 
> > Skmei 1448 digital watch ~15$
> ...


I've got one of these Skmei's. It's quite a neat and attractive watch. I suspect the real Nixon "The Unit" is bigger. The negative display is pretty legible, which is nice.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I've shown my Salvation Army Seiko automatic on here before. I'm now bored with it and I saw a Bulova Accutron at the local flea market. What do you think of offering this watch in working condition as a trade for the Accutron in non-working condition? Fair or not or impossible to say without details or at least photo of the Bulova?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this a few days ago, £8.85 at the time, and with a coupon £8.06.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rob22 said:


> I've shown my Salvation Army Seiko automatic on here before. I'm now bored with it and I saw a Bulova Accutron at the local flea market. What do you think of offering this watch in working condition as a trade for the Accutron in non-working condition? Fair or not or impossible to say without details or at least photo of the Bulova?


If it's just a dead battery, you'll win. If the Bulova is faulty you'll lose... so it's hard to tell!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

$10 wound up and working


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> $10 wound up and working
> View attachment 14258049


Love it, where did you find that?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks mougino


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

dropmyload said:


> Love it, where did you find that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


A Bradenton, Florida antique store. NOT prominently displayed however and obviously undervalued!


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Picked this up on eBay last night. ($7.59!) I am actually pretty stoked, but I can't seem to find out if the two side buttons are functional or if the 3 sub dials are just for show. Don't care since it looks great, but I am still curious. Anyone know?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

clubwdw said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Picked this up on eBay last night. ($7.59!) I am actually pretty stoked, but I can't seem to find out if the two side buttons are functional or if the 3 sub dials are just for show. Don't care since it looks great, but I am still curious. Anyone know?


Fyi the same watch is on AliExpress for $1.57 ($2.57 - $1.00 instant seller discount) + $1.77 shipping, so a mere US$ 3.34.

Detailed listings indicate subdials are just for decoration:


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks!!! Good to know! At that price, I will have to pick up another!


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

mougino said:


> Fyi the same watch is for $1.57 ($2.57 - $1.00 instant seller discount) + $1.77 shipping, so a mere US$ 3.34.
> 
> Detailed listings indicate subdials are just for decoration


Picked up another after discount for 1.34, shipping included!


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

Here's the AE purchase. For under $2, I am pretty stoked!


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

...aaaaand also this one! Embracing the ultra affordable inner me!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

clubwdw said:


> ...aaaaand also this one! Embracing the ultra affordable inner me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

ox71 said:


> Xiuminox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe. . . .it would appear so! I have also seen this branded as Naviforce.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch SH095 





View attachment 14261021

View attachment 14261017


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

What strap would you all suggest for this watch?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Rob22 said:


> What strap would you all suggest for this watch?


The one you have seems to match perfectly colourwise. But with gold tone watches, I find that you couldn't go far wrong with a honey coloured leather strap, so that might be a viable alternative.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks. I like the olive green strap however my wife says the silver rings and buckle don't look good with the gold tone watch. Do you have any suggestions where to buy a new honey colored leather strap?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Rob22 said:


> Thanks. I like the olive green strap however my wife says the silver rings and buckle don't look good with the gold tone watch. Do you have any suggestions where to buy a new honey colored leather strap?


I source straps mostly from eBay. I cannot promote one seller before another. It is merely a question of searching for what you want and then taking your pick amongst the results.

For slightly better quality and shorter delivery time, there is also uhrenbandversand.de. Prices here are in general higher than on eBay, but they also have good deals along with their more expensive offerings.

You might also go to the source of your olive natostrap and see if they can deliver one with gold colored hardware. I agree that the hardware of straps should match the case of your watch if at all possible.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I made a trade today. I traded my Seiko automatic and $20 for this Bulova Accutron. I need to take it to get the battery changed out to see if that is all it needs to work. Any information you all can provide on this one including if the battery change is easy enough to do at home would be appreciated.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Estate sale/garage sale : both for $20.00 Canadian funds. Battery in Timex works!
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

A bit Strange Skmei 1521 ~13$


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I lost. Changed the battery in the accutron and nothing


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

A pair of Pulsar Pandas purchased for a pittance!









I really love these tiny diver chronographs.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

$4.00 Casio


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Rob22 said:


> $4.00 Casio


Care to share more info - like where you got it?


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I got this one from St. Vincent De Paul thrift shop. They rarely have men's watches but it's around the corner from my office so I can check easy enough.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

$1 at the local antique store, Popped in battery, it works!


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

And on a .99 cent nato strap.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Maybe I should wipe that oil off the crystal


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

That's a great deal on a nice looking watch.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

10 years ago you could find $1 watches everywhere. Just throwaways. And some really nice watches were to be found. Now though, everybody thinks they're a watch-flipper and every meth-head and their brother is buying them up. Frankly, it pisses me off.

I say that not because I don't like meth-heads, but because I don't like watch flippers. If you make your living flipping $25 watches, it's time to go to trade school.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

The $35,000 Goodwill watch and all the media coverage is to be blamed.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

coachstu said:


> Maybe I should wipe that oil off the crystal


Maybe. I know the feeling. Nearly all my watch pics have either fingerprints, dust, cat hairs or some other not so desirable element to them ... That's life.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rob22 said:


> I lost. Changed the battery in the accutron and nothing


I recall reading somewhere that you have to jumpstart the movement on those watches when you renew the battery, but how exactly you do it I am not sure. I will look and see if I can find more information or maybe somebody might have heard of what you need to do with these watches.

This could of course be one giant Red Herring!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Tap it on the side. I tried it didn't work. I went back to the flea market and the guy gave me my money back but he had sold the watch I traded him for five dollars. He gave me that too. Now I need to search for my next treasure to obsess over.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen&Sohne KS097 review





View attachment 14293293

View attachment 14293301


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

Fngeen came in over the weekend. Actually quite pleased with it for $7. As expected, the buttons on the side and the subdials do nothing (only for show), but it has been spot on accurate for time and wears well. Removing links was easy while putting the bracelet back together was not so much. Anxious to see the Cuena I have on the way to see how it compares. From what I can tell, the subdials and buttons on that one are functional. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

USD 16 - got lucky









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$15.50 just this past week for a Timex auto. the eulit strap was $24 haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

20 dollars plus tax Casio g - shock


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Read R90001 ~10-12$ - Skmei alternative


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Just picked this up for $17.58 ($25AUD). Very happy


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

This came in yesterday.

Cheap build quality, mediocre finish, flimsy strap, low QC...

I LOVE IT!!!

5.99 well spent!!!


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

dropmyload said:


> Love it, where did you find that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I have one very similar. Great little watches.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

drwelby said:


> I use silicone grease, you can get it in the plumbing section of your local hardware store. It's used to lubricate the rubber seals in faucets and other valves.


You can also get it in the automotive section at Walmart it's called bulb grease.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

GQ Sun and Moon. Under $16 including shipping and tax. Fully automatic with sun and moon, 24 hour, and open heart complications. The dial is actually interesting.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

ronkatct said:


> GQ Sun and Moon. Under $16 including shipping and tax. Fully automatic with sun and moon, 24 hour, and open heart complications. The dial is actually interesting.


Interesting watch; but I imagine regulating it would be a nightmare.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cestusrex said:


> Interesting watch; but I imagine regulating it would be a nightmare.


It is sufficiently accurate. It looks easy enough to regulate.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Double


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

World-Class World-Time Beater--Casio AE-1000W-- Just checked Amazon, $16.99 New on Amazon--Use it-Abuse it-Lose it-Replace it! :


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

ronkatct said:


> GQ Sun and Moon. Under $16 including shipping and tax. Fully automatic with sun and moon, 24 hour, and open heart complications. The dial is actually interesting.


Link for this watch?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$15 USD! on it's quite nice original strap. love timex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Tevise Datejust homage purchased on this forum for $15. Nice 38mm automatic (I think it is) with a decent strap. The clasp however is terribly flimsy.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^ Ha ha. As blingy as the Rolex Datejust I saw in a Rolex AD a few days ago. Bunch of diamonds and $$$$$, for the diamond Datejust. This looks just as cool and costs a lot lot lot less.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

ronkatct said:


> ^ Ha ha. As blingy as the Rolex Datejust I saw in a Rolex AD a few days ago. Bunch of diamonds and $$$$$, for the diamond Datejust. This looks just as cool and costs a lot lot lot less.


my 17 yr old son wants it to wear to the high school party....says it looks "dope"!!!


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon had a selection of the Nakzen Pagoda watches for $14-$15 (depending on the model) during Prime Day. I liked this silver dial, blue strap variant, and the Amazon photos showed that it was the (presumably older) version with the sapphire crystal, so I decided to take a chance that the photos accurately represented the watch. At $14.49, I thought I would give it a go.

The watch that arrived does indeed have "Sapphire" printed on the dial and on the case back. I don't have a Diamond Selector, but the crystal does pass the water drop test.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Amazon had a selection of the Nakzen Pagoda watches for $14-$15 (depending on the model) during Prime Day. I liked this silver dial, blue strap variant, and the Amazon photos showed that it was the (presumably older) version with the sapphire crystal, so I decided to take a chance that the photos accurately represented the watch. At $14.49, I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> The watch that arrived does indeed have "Sapphire" printed on the dial and on the case back. I don't have a Diamond Selector, but the crystal does pass the water drop test.
> 
> ...


I ordered 3 of these to mod. I should have mine tomorrow (expired credit card number on file). I will be able to confirm the crystal material on Monday with a diamond tester.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

dropmyload said:


> my 17 yr old son wants it to wear to the high school party....says it looks "dope"!!!


Get him the real thing. It is more blingy.

https://www.luxuryofwatches.com/rolex-datejust-stainless-steel-custom-fluted-bezel-silver-diamond-dial-on-jubilee-bracelet/?gclid=Cj0KCQjw1MXpBRDjARIsAHtdN-0mrIgoH-7mnPTbIYZCdEeHJxOoHh37DF5gxte_oboYjLOf-L8mZAgaAtzBEALw_wcB


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Wearing my Fngeen. If I remember correctly, this was $13. Tongji automatic movement. Dial is sunburst silver. The gold tint is the low lighting in the Thai restaurant. One of my favorite under $20 watches. Just checked the Alix price. It is under $15. I also have a blue.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Having just learned of this water test, I've tried my AliExpress Pagoda, which isn't marked up or listed as sapphire and, as you can see, it appears to have passed the test with flying colours.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My other $15 Fngeen. It is black.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Ronkatct, what are the cases on those Fngeens, alloy or steel?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I can confirm that the Nakzen Pagodas that I got from Amazon do indeed have Sapphire crystals. This applies to the ones that say Sapphire on the back. 








This should work well for my purposes.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Sporkboy said:


> I can confirm that the Nakzen Pagodas that I got from Amazon do indeed have Sapphire crystals. This applies to the ones that say Sapphire on the back.
> 
> This should work well for my purposes.


I might just give the Pagoda another shot. The version I got from Ali Express although advertised as sapphire turned out to be disappointingly mineral.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> I might just give the Pagoda another shot. The version I got from Ali Express although advertised as sapphire turned out to be disappointingly mineral.
> 
> View attachment 14330535


I would have been disappointed as well. Amazons returns are pretty easy, especially if something isn't as advertised. Currently they look to be $25 with a $9 coupon ($16), which is slightly over the prime day price.

If you were going to buy this deal, then it might be prudent to take screenshots that include the images showing Sapphire on the dial/caseback just in case.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen two tone


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Ronkatct, what are the cases on those Fngeens, alloy or steel?


Back is exhibition stainless steel. I believe case is alloy.


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

ronkatct said:


> Fngeen two tone


So, how have the FNGEEN automatics worked for you? How long have you had them and how well have they held up? Considering one now.


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

Got this blue FNGEEN for 8$ 2nd but mint condition...and i like it alot...already ordering my next budget watch from ali,readeel (seiko SNZG style),SOKI and BENYAR (AP homage)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> I might just give the Pagoda another shot. The version I got from Ali Express although advertised as sapphire turned out to be disappointingly mineral.
> 
> View attachment 14330535


I have 2 of these watches, one the version pictured and another version with the blue dial and bracelet rather than strap. Neither have a Sapphire crystal although one was advertised as having one. But for the money I paid, they are great, accurate watches that look as if they cost way more than they did and I really don't care. Probably, because I am not very hard on my watches, I have suffered very few scratches on any watch as I tend to take a watch off and put it in a pocket before doing anything that might result in damage. For me a sapphire crystal is a nice to have, rather than a must have. But as these Pagoda's cost me well under $20 even converted to Sterling they are so cheap that even a battery change is not worth the effort if you can't do it yourself!









Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

clubwdw said:


> So, how have the FNGEEN automatics worked for you? How long have you had them and how well have they held up? Considering one now.


The Fngeen watches have Tongji movements. These are cheap movements that are reliable but not particularly accurate nor efficient in auto winding. One a time grapher, Tongji movements can be +/- 100spd or more; in real use the movement is a lot more accurate. The movement does not autowind efficiently and often need supplemental hand winding or wing flapping.

The case is brass and one of my Fngeen has a slight scratch -- not sure if I did it or watch has poor qc, but I don't care. I am not a super OCD and expect zero defects for a $15 watch. The strap is the lowest quality leather, which is slightly better than the pleather of the Winner watches.

i have had the Fngeens for several months but rarely use them. I expect the watches to hold up for a couple of years or more with sporadic usage. In terms of overall looks, the watches are great looking in the style of the Omega Aquaterra. I went to an Omega boutique and examined the real thing; the Omega Aquaterra has a pattern teak style dial and is better looking. The Fngeen has a sunburst pattern dial. I might get an Omega but I am in no rush to spend $$$$.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

mchrisandy said:


> Got this blue FNGEEN for 8$ 2nd but mint condition...and i like it alot...already ordering my next budget watch from ali,readeel (seiko SNZG style),SOKI and BENYAR (AP homage)


Good deal at half price for second hand. So the Fngeen does not hold value. I will not sell my Fngeens. Anyway, I am to lazy to sell my stuff. Looks exactly like my Fngeen :d. Nice watch at budget price.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ronkatct said:


> The Fngeen watches have Tongji movements. These are cheap movements that are reliable but not particularly accurate nor efficient in auto winding. One a time grapher, Tongji movements can be +/- 100spd or more; in real use the movement is a lot more accurate. The movement does not autowind efficiently and often need supplemental hand winding or wing flapping.
> 
> The case is brass and one of my Fngeen has a slight scratch -- not sure if I did it or watch has poor qc, but I don't care. I am not a super OCD and expect zero defects for a $15 watch. The strap is the lowest quality leather, which is slightly better than the pleather of the Winner watches.
> 
> i have had the Fngeens for several months but rarely use them. I expect the watches to hold up for a couple of years or more with sporadic usage. In terms of overall looks, the watches are great looking in the style of the Omega Aquaterra. I went to an Omega boutique and examined the real thing; the Omega Aquaterra has a pattern teak style dial and is better looking. The Fngeen has a sunburst pattern dial. I might get an Omega but I am in no rush to spend $$$$.


Thanks ronkatct, I might get one just to see what I think of the style but I've not had much luck with watches under £20 with only a few exceptions.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

A $1.54 at the local Goodwill. Can anyone tell me about it? Screw case back. Says XK032 on the back. Quartz movement. Thanks


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dean Learner said:


> Just picked this up for $17.58 ($25AUD). Very happy


Nice looker, but the word "quartz" is misspelled on the dial.

dave


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

dwczinmb said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Genuinely love the AE-1200! Going to wear mine tomorrow!


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

dave47 said:


> Nice looker, but the word "quartz" is misspelled on the dial.
> 
> dave


Geez you made me panic. Lucky I'm wearing it today. Note the "bezel" has been straightened now which is a lot nicer to look at, upset me immensely before


----------



## Nekojira (Jul 31, 2019)

My cheap watches.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Casio W-217H


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> I can confirm that the Nakzen Pagodas that I got from Amazon do indeed have Sapphire crystals. This applies to the ones that say Sapphire on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@sporkboy

Do you have a link for this model/dial?
I searched amazon and couldn't find it

Thanks!


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, GANG! Welcome to HUMPDAY, although I'm not too sure what we're supposed to be "humping." heh! Today, this homage to the MONDAINE Swiss Train Station watch, an ESS Minimal, I secured from an eBay seller. It's an automatic that runs very well and accurately, too. I picked it up for about $23, which is a lot more affordable than the GEN. It's also a little over the $20 limit, but it's such a nice watch I thought I'd show it off anyway. However, regarding its price, sometimes, I have to lower my expectations, due to my budget. Still, I like this so it'll do. dave:CLEAN LOOKING AUTOMATIC MOVEMENT:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dean Learner said:


> Geez you made me panic. Lucky I'm wearing it today. Note the "bezel" has been straightened now which is a lot nicer to look at, upset me immensely before


Sorry, Dean! Didn't mean to put a scare in you. The watch IS nice, but I've had misspellings pointed out to me before by other mates; thought I was doing a favor, in case you weren't aware of it. Besides, who's going to notice that in real life, besides Superman! heh!

dave


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

dave47 said:


> Hi, GANG! Welcome to HUMPDAY, although I'm not too sure what we're supposed to be "humping." heh! Today, this homage to the MONDAINE Swiss Train Station watch, an ESS Minimal, I secured from an eBay seller.


Nice looking watch. My mondaine says hi to its illegitimate cousin 










Not losing any sleep over the certina, you just made me look, that's all.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Today, this homage to the MONDAINE Swiss Train Station watch, an ESS Minimal.

Thanks for your post:

I too picked up an Ess Minimal, but in white (£11) with a Bund that I'll probably ditch and also a black Ess Metro for £15.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen c-9065G ~22$


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

@scrumpypaul - did the same as you, except went for the black Minimal (as I already have a white Berny) and a white Tangente (Tangenty-ish) (not Metro?) though I paid £14.99 and £13.99 (18 and 17 USD and falling) respectively.

I expect the movements are cheap Tongji and not the ST16 of the Berny but what's not to like about the look and the price?


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> @scrumpypaul - did the same as you, except went for the black Minimal (as I already have a white Berny) and a white Tangente (Tangenty-ish) (not Metro?) though I paid £14.99 and £13.99 (18 and 17 USD and falling) respectively.
> 
> I expect the movements are cheap Tongji and not the ST16 of the Berny but what's not to like about the look and the price?


Sorry. Looks like they call the Minimal their "Metro" and the Tangent their "Font". The Metro failed to be delivered yesterday (less than four days, had I been in the house) so I'll collect it from the post office tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing what it's like.


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

First time trying this brand. So far seems good. Interesting thing is it uses either a Miyota or Seiko Movement (Quartz)









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

funktionz said:


> First time trying this brand. So far seems good. Interesting thing is it uses either a Miyota or Seiko Movement (Quartz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have three Naviforce watches. They are excellent values. All under $20, they have all held up well for me and look and feel quality.

I got this one for $12.99. I love it!


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Sorry. Looks like they call the Minimal their "Metro" and the Tangent their "Font". The Metro failed to be delivered yesterday (less than four days, had I been in the house) so I'll collect it from the post office tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing what it's like.


No problem, I made the mistake of ordering the Minimal/Metro from a seller in HK, then found the UK shipper (probably the HK guy's local agent or cousin or something) for the Tangente/Font. I'll be interested in your impressions.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Traded three $6.00 watches for this one still under $20 and I love this watch


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

dave47 said:


> Sorry, Dean! Didn't mean to put a scare in you. The watch IS nice, but I've had misspellings pointed out to me before by other mates; thought I was doing a favor, in case you weren't aware of it. Besides, who's going to notice that in real life, besides Superman! heh!
> 
> dave


What is exactly misspelled here, I don't get it? It is written "Quartz" as it should be... is it the "r" which looks strange to you? The watch is fully legit, here another piece like this: https://kibblewatches.co.uk/797-large_default/certina-744-3023-40.jpg


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. Looks like they call the Minimal their "Metro" and the Tangent their "Font". The Metro failed to be delivered yesterday (less than four days, had I been in the house) so I'll collect it from the post office tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing what it's like.
> ...


Here's the Tangentey. Shiny and quite tall. Feels really substantial. Strap isn't much to write home about but it'll do. May think about a blue/black NATO.


----------



## toasterburn (Oct 21, 2008)

Just picked up on ebay ($20 + shipping). Has a lot of style I think. I gave it a brushed finish and added a new strap.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. Looks like they call the Minimal their "Metro" and the Tangent their "Font". The Metro failed to be delivered yesterday (less than four days, had I been in the house) so I'll collect it from the post office tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing what it's like.
> ...


Here's the Ess Minimal with a strap change. Again, a tall chunky watch but I like it. Dial has a slight shimmer to it. All in all, very very very nice for £11 (£11!!!!!!)


----------



## Farang (Jul 3, 2019)

scrumpypaul said:


> Here's the Ess Minimal with a strap change. Again, a tall chunky watch but I like it. Dial has a slight shimmer to it. All in all, very very very nice for £11 (£11!!!!!!)


I have two black dial ESS Minimals. I like them a lot, but the power reserve is hopeless. I have to treat them as manuals.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I like these Ess Minimals....look like that Swiss railways watch. Where did you find them, ebay?


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

dropmyload said:


> I like these Ess Minimals....look like that Swiss railways watch. Where did you find them, ebay?


Yes. Just search for Ess Minimal


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

You might try Amazon for the ESS Minimal


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Here's the Tangentey. Shiny and quite tall. Feels really substantial. Strap isn't much to write home about but it'll do. May think about a blue/black NATO.


Looks good, has it got a display back? I'm assuming it's got a cheapy Tongji movement.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the Tangentey. Shiny and quite tall. Feels really substantial. Strap isn't much to write home about but it'll do. May think about a blue/black NATO.
> ...


No idea about the movement mate. I'll do a rear end shot in a while.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Silver rotor is the Tangente, gold the Minimal


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Got this for £10, and it's about 75 years old, and still working great


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Silver rotor is the Tangente, gold the Minimal


Thanks. They are different, though I'm not enough of an expert to identify them. Both likely some variation of the Chinese standard. Not quite up to the standard of the Berny which has the Tianjin TY2806 (Sea-Gull ST16) I believe and still available at £35.

My black Minimal had arrived while I was at work yesterday. It is quite thick, but not that much more than the Berny actually. I really like the dial, might give it an outing tomorrow, even if I can't dig out a replacement strap.

I have 2 of the Tangente (white and all black) coming in the mail. I'll post pictures when they all arrive.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice Bentley Mrs Wiggles


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

This Naviforce cost me 17 euros before 2 months, have a Seiko VH-68 movement with 4 tick per second,superb accuracy 3 seconds fast per month.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Got this for £10, and it's about 75 years old, and still working great
> View attachment 14375743


Surely that's not "Bentley" Bentley...is it??


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

$5 over budget..

but still a great deal 
Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviFore 9093M ~18-22$





View attachment 14381619

View attachment 14381621

View attachment 14381623


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

2.50€ from ali. 36mm and quite good quality for the money. Strap is a piece of junk.


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

kostependrhs said:


> 2.50€ from ali. 36mm and quite good quality for the money. Strap is a piece of junk.
> 
> View attachment 14382245


I love me some Mickey Mouse!!!!!


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Got a link for that expedition?


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Got a link for that expedition?


If you mean the VH68 Naviforce, I think this is it:
https://www.naviforce.com/nf3002.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32882905050.html





If you Google Naviforce VH68 you'll find there are others, e.g. the NF-3001/3/4, with some Youtube videos of them e.g.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dupe


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> $5 over budget..
> 
> but still a great deal
> Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


LINKY-POO??


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

FNGEEN 6612-1

Looks amazing and runs well!

At $13.62 (shipped), the price can't be beat!


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

My white Tangentey came, I really like it. The black strap is by no means awful, but it will be replaced. The movements are more or les the same, bar the colour and rotor shape.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> My white Tangentey came, I really like it. The black strap is by no means awful, but it will be replaced. The movements are more or les the same, bar the colour and rotor shape.
> View attachment 14388855
> 
> 
> View attachment 14388857


Looking good! I tried ordering one, but I was told that they wouldn't ship to me, so I guess I dodged a bullet there, seing as how I really don't _need_ one ...


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> My white Tangentey came, I really like it. The black strap is by no means awful, but it will be replaced. The movements are more or les the same, bar the colour and rotor shape.
> View attachment 14388855
> 
> 
> View attachment 14388857


Aye, they're not at all bad for the price of a few Happy Meals. I'm really pleased with mine. The blue hands pop satisfyingly on the black dial.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Aye, they're not at all bad for the price of a few Happy Meals. I'm really pleased with mine. The blue hands pop satisfyingly on the black dial.


Indeed, about the only nitpicking criticism I have is that the fonts used for "ESS Automatic" don't quite accord with the dial numbers. A sans serif would have been better.

The diameter is 41.6mm, 45 with the crown. Thickness, as noted previously, is on the thick side at 14.2 with the slightly domed crystal. I've got a couple of brown leather straps coming which I hope will finish it off.


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

Casio MW-240, the slightly larger version of MQ24. Perfect for daily use. Very comfortable. Comes in a variety of colours. Highly recommended!! Around $10.









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Aye, they're not at all bad for the price of a few Happy Meals. I'm really pleased with mine. The blue hands pop satisfyingly on the black dial.
> ...


My eyesight isn't as 20/20 as it once was so I'm less troubled, but I do see your point. Looking forward to your strap shots.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Thrift store gloating:

$5 G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Time









$3 LL Bean Hamilton Quartz field watch


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

drwelby said:


> Thrift store gloating:
> 
> $5 G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Time
> 
> ...


Good deals! I don't much care for G-shocks myself and thus don't know much about them, but that Hamilton must be a true orange in your turban! Wear them in good health.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> I don't much care for G-shocks myself and thus don't know much about them


Me neither, most are too big and chunky. This one is only about 41mm and wears well for me and I can see the white hands. So for $5 I couldn't say no, especially for something solar with "atomic" synchronization.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

drwelby said:


> Thrift store gloating:
> 
> $5 G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Time
> 
> $3 LL Bean Hamilton Quartz field watch


Great scores, both of them! Maybe I need to visit CO more often. |>



Hoonnu said:


> Good deals! I don't much care for G-shocks myself and thus don't know much about them, but that Hamilton must be *a true orange in your turban*! Wear them in good health.


I love this expression.


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

GarySeiko said:


> My white Tangentey came, I really like it. The black strap is by no means awful, but it will be replaced. The movements are more or les the same, bar the colour and rotor shape.
> View attachment 14388855
> 
> 
> View attachment 14388857


I was so impressed with your pics that I picked up a pair of my own. Great price but I just can't live with the thickness. Handsome watches though for the price.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

drwelby said:


> Thrift store gloating:
> 
> $5 G-Shock Tough Solar Atomic Time
> 
> ...


So I'm struggling between being happy for you and hating you out of jealousy . Those are amazing thrift shop finds. Just curious, was it a well known store like salvation army, value world, etc. Or was it a smaller local church or vfw store. I have seen an occasional g-shock beat to hell for $30, but that beautiful llbean/Hamilton is truly a rare gem. Good on you.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

soulsocket7 said:


> Just curious, was it a well known store like salvation army, value world, etc.


It was a Goodwill.

At another regional chain of thrift stores (ARC) I found a Bulova Accutron 2182 "TV Dial" but it was $25 so I didn't post it here. After that one I thought I used up all my watch luck but I guess I still had a little left...


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

It was a Goodwill. 

At another regional chain of thrift stores (ARC) I found a Bulova Accutron 2182 "TV Dial" but it was $25 so I didn't post it here. After that one I thought I used up all my watch luck but I guess I still had a little left...

I wish I had your luck 🙂


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

is it Skmei or Xiaomi watch? Xiaomi Twenty Seventeen W008Q watch full review
~20$


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Quite a neat little K-Swiss quartz with Japanese movement that I picked up off the bay for £6. The white strap is totally disgusting and I'm not sure if it'll clean up so I've put a black rubber strap on it while I await a blue Isofrane style strap from China. The watch itself was sold as working though it wasn't. But a new battery solved that in a couple of minutes. The watch was quite dirty but has cleaned up okay. I particularly like the offset knurling on the bezel. All in all, for the sum total of maybe £8.50, it's rather a nice little watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Zeblaze Vibe 3S review ~20$


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Gedmis said:


> is it Skmei or Xiaomi watch? Xiaomi Twenty Seventeen W008Q watch full review
> ~20$


Essentially the same watch for $8.63

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SMAEL-Men-...artz-Wristwatch/323725398490?var=512716843769


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

coachstu said:


> Essentially the same watch for $8.63
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SMAEL-Men-...artz-Wristwatch/323725398490?var=512716843769


No, I'd say there are some ... smael differences.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Its very close to skmei 1283 











mrwomble said:


> No, I'd say there are some ... smael differences.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> coachstu said:
> 
> 
> > Essentially the same watch for $8.63
> ...


????


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

All the watches below were $2 a piece at Salvation army with the only exception being the Timex Expedition which I got for $8.99 clearance at Walmart !!!! All for under $20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! |>|>|>|>|>:-!







View attachment 14454955


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Megir 2056 chronograph review





View attachment 14456119

View attachment 14456121

View attachment 14456125

View attachment 14456131


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought this on eBay a few months ago for $20 even (plus shipping). It's got a Hermann Becker 313 automatic movement. It's been sitting around while I found a strap that I like with it (Ostral, a Brazilian brand). It keeps good time, though the rotor is missing; I found one on eBay that cost almost as much as the watch and should have it in a couple of days.

It's got a date complication, which, as you can see, sometimes comes to a rest between days. It's also got a day-of-the-week bezel - in Italian - which you can rotate to match up with the date. Except (maybe someone can explain this to me) if you match the day with the date, and then the date turns over, you're unmatched again. So are you supposed to re-match the day and date every day? A mystery.

Enough verbiage. Here's the watch:


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> score!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, this cost you less than $20? Recently? There's one for sale I've seen and he's asking north of $100.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

well...technically it was $25 delivered. i bought it two months ago?


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

walpow said:


> It's also got a day-of-the-week bezel - *in Italian* - which you can rotate to match up with the date. Except (maybe someone can explain this to me) if you match the day with the date, and then the date turns over, you're unmatched again. So are you supposed to re-match the day and date every day?


not Italian. It's German.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

walpow said:


> I bought this on eBay a few months ago for $20 even (plus shipping). It's got a Hermann Becker 313 automatic movement. It's been sitting around while I found a strap that I like with it (Ostral, a Brazilian brand). It keeps good time, though the rotor is missing; I found one on eBay that cost almost as much as the watch and should have it in a couple of days.
> 
> It's got a date complication, which, as you can see, sometimes comes to a rest between days. It's also got a day-of-the-week bezel - in Italian - which you can rotate to match up with the date. Except (maybe someone can explain this to me) if you match the day with the date, and then the date turns over, you're unmatched again. So are you supposed to re-match the day and date every day? A mystery.
> 
> ...


That thing is sick!!!!! I'm on the hunt for one now....unless you want to sell yours ! :think::-d


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Bertl said:


> not Italian. It's German.


I should have known that, as I read somewhere the brand has a German connection. I got it in my head it was Italian, found one day that matched, and decided that clinched it.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

$15 at Big 5.


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> $15 at Big 5.
> 
> View attachment 14462915


I. WANT. THAT!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

clubwdw said:


> I. WANT. THAT!


Seeing from your avatar that you're a fan of the Mouse, you need to head down to your local Big 5. There's a whole bunch of different (licensed) Mickey Mouse watches for $15. Here's another one I was eyeing.


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> Seeing from your avatar that you're a fan of the Mouse, you need to head down to your local Big 5. There's a whole bunch of different (licensed) Mickey Mouse watches for $15. Here's another one I was eyeing.
> 
> View attachment 14464497


We don't have a Big 5, sadly, however, I have that one! Will post all of my Mickey watches soon!!!!


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

My $3.00 SOKI on a free, to me, strap. I like it so much I have the Orient version coming Friday. And surprisingly the SOKI keeps great time.
View attachment IMG_0871.jpg


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Void Sønd for £17 off eBay. Absolutely immaculate and totally beautiful. I love it.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Casio A168.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> Casio A168.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me your opinion of the bracelet on this one? Is it a hair puller?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

LostArk said:


> Can you give me your opinion of the bracelet on this one? Is it a hair puller?


The bracelet is extremely cheap, with just a slide-adjust rather than removable links, but I haven't noticed it pulling hairs and it's quite comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Void Sønd for £17 off eBay. Absolutely immaculate and totally beautiful. I love it.


Cool! Do you have a link?


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mougino said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Void Sønd for £17 off eBay. Absolutely immaculate and totally beautiful. I love it.
> ...


It's second hand and the only one I've actually seen for sale. They're discontinued now I think but retailed around the £80-100 mark. It's a cracking little watch.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Impulse buying...but fun nonetheless at 16$:


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Cvp33 said:


>


Well, somebody likes their rally straps!!!

I can make out an HMT there, but can't really make out any of the other ones. Can you tell us a bit more about the watches? Were they all under $20?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Rose gold Skmei. Gorgeous.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

LostArk said:


> Can you give me your opinion of the bracelet on this one? Is it a hair puller?


Mine is a hair puller for sure.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Belushi ?! John or Jim?!?... lol but it's a nice looking watch. Top dial is 24 hr hand bottom is seconds hand which is controlled by the side buttons. All dials work. Band is nice and soft and feels comfortable. $14 from a usa shipper, didn't want to wait to get from china even though it would have been 10$ cheaper. Great value for me so far only time will tell. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

cool old Armitron ($22)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1511 and 1512


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Well, somebody likes their rally straps!!!
> 
> I can make out an HMT there, but can't really make out any of the other ones. Can you tell us a bit more about the watches? Were they all under $20?


Watches all were $7 to $15, rally straps were $7.50 on sale so technically $22.50 for the 'expensive' ones. All but 2 are HMT redials. Gotta love the simplicity of these 17 jewel hand winders.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

My cheap little K-SWISS on something blue and Isofranish.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Much like my other ebay buy, pleasantly surprised. All dials work with buttons: 1/10 seconds , seconds, and minutes dials. Metal band is quite comfortable and looks nice, but might try a leather later on. Great watch for $17 Shipped from usa seller, cheaper if shipped from china but who wants to wait?!?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

ramrod77 said:


> Much like my other ebay buy, pleasantly surprised. All dials work with buttons: 1/10 seconds , seconds, and minutes dials. Metal band is quite comfortable and looks nice, but might try a leather later on. Great watch for $17 Shipped from usa seller, cheaper if shipped from china but who wants to wait?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brand? I have purchased 2 of these now in the exact same style. . .on the first, the buttons are decorative and on the second, the plungers push in but they do nothing. Would also love a link to the seller or at least the name.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

I’m guessing a Binger. AliX shows a supplier offering it for just under $25


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

eBay, for about $17 inc postage. Needed a new battery, but otherwise really nice condition.
Fountain pen is a Wing Sung 627, eBay again for $25.


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

clubwdw said:


> Brand? I have purchased 2 of these now in the exact same style. . .on the first, the buttons are decorative and on the second, the plungers push in but they do nothing. Would also love a link to the seller or at least the name.


it's jenises i think, here is the link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_53
there are cadisen or binger version which have solid bracelet and cases that are identical to iwc pilot, but bit pricier


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

clubwdw said:


> Brand? I have purchased 2 of these now in the exact same style. . .on the first, the buttons are decorative and on the second, the plungers push in but they do nothing. Would also love a link to the seller or at least the name.


It's a Jenesis seller is umisssmall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Walmart $8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

ramrod77 said:


> It's a Jenesis seller is umisssmall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Total of £4.20 for this gents watch AND a matching ladies, including postage!!!!. No strap. Battery needed replacing..... Except it didn't, it just needed the plastic keeper taken out, works fine. Put it on a custom strap from Alex at Yellowdogwatchstraps that I had lying around. Nice retro vibe. Strap is a bit narrow so I'll probably get something else but I think it looks really nice for the price of a coffee.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

There's the ladies


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Plus a pewter coloured fashion watch (by Next) for a tenner. This will need s battery but it's a solid, unusual watch with drilled lugs and a decent bracelet with solid links.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Can you pick up the Beebs on any of those tv dials? Or should I say "telly" dials?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> Plus a pewter coloured fashion watch (by Next) for a tenner. This will need s battery but it's a solid, unusual watch with drilled lugs and a decent bracelet with solid links.


I can't figure out why but I really like this watch, great find!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Cestusrex said:


> Can you pick up the Beebs on any of those tv dials? Or should I say "telly" dials?


Shhhhh, they'll be after me to see if I've got my telly licence.......


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm pretty pleased with what I've picked up on eBay this week just by searching for "needs battery". As well as the ones I've posted already, I got a Kerbholz stainless black watch with a stone face and sapphire for £9.99 plus postage. It's on Amazon for £142 and is unmarked. I'll upload a pic later.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

scrumpypaul said:


> I'm pretty pleased with what I've picked up on eBay this week just by searching for "needs battery". As well as the ones I've posted already, I got a Kerbholz stainless black watch with a stone face and sapphire for £9.99 plus postage. It's on Amazon for £142 and is unmarked. I'll upload a pic later.


I once received an automatic that "needed a battery", so that is not a bad search phrase at all!


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> Shhhhh, they'll be after me to see if I've got my telly licence.......


Shhhhh, don't say that too load. Someone at the BBC might think you NEED a license if you have a tv dial watch.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bought in a bundle and when divided by 4 turns to $20 a watch. USA seller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
If you know any good seller for reliable Hmts please share, this one looks brillant  (i've got one but it did not worked long).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello
> If you know any good seller for reliable Hmts please share, this one looks brillant  (i've got one but it did not worked long).


I purchased mine from eBay seller *vintagewatchesforuk*. They are still going strong after more than a year.

Nicolas

[edit] pictured here:


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Those HMTs look like redials. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Those HMTs look like redials.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I'm almost positive they are. You can't have _everything _ for a dozen bucks


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

dropmyload said:


> Those HMTs look like redials.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


They make ORIGINAL dial HMTs? When did that happen??


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Battery changed, no problem, but I had the bastard of all jobs to adjust the bracelet. Ended up taking a link off with a hacksaw. Happy enough with the watch though.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

mougino said:


> I purchased mine from eBay seller *vintagewatchesforuk*. They are still going strong after more than a year.
> 
> Nicolas
> 
> [edit] pictured here:


i bought one frankenwatch from them and the crown is so hard to turn i just dont use the watch


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

mougino said:


> I purchased mine from eBay seller *vintagewatchesforuk*. They are still going strong after more than a year.
> 
> Nicolas
> 
> [edit] pictured here:


That's a good seller on eBay. Bought a couple from them before. Good decent quality compared to other sellers. Watches are at least keep decent time.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
I checked, i actually have bought my Hmt from the same vintagewatchesforuk seller. I can't wind it, and the second hand is not moving. 
When i wear it the second hand does not move, when i check it a bit on the wrist the second hand moves 5 seconds and stops, then 5 seconds and stops etc... 
It is very difficult to find someone willing to look at this kind of watch in Europe i'm afraid. Is there something i can do easily to help it to work ? 
I'm wondering what is the % of bad product with this type of watch/movement, but maybe i bought the wrong one (?).


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> I checked, i actually have bought my Hmt from the same vintagewatchesforuk seller. I can't wind it, and the second hand is not moving.
> When i wear it the second hand does not move, when i check it a bit on the wrist the second hand moves 5 seconds and stops, then 5 seconds and stops etc...
> It is very difficult to find someone willing to look at this kind of watch in Europe i'm afraid. Is there something i can do easily to help it to work ?
> I'm wondering what is the % of bad product with this type of watch/movement, but maybe i bought the wrong one (?).


To be honest may be a bit of a luck involved when buying. I bought 5 watches, 2 from vintagewatchesforuk, 3 from 2 diff sellers.

4 was ok and 1 had this problem where there second hand was jerking and has an accuracy of +10mins per hour!! So it's sitting in a box for now. The other four are perfect.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

manchette said:


> I checked, i actually have bought my Hmt from the same vintagewatchesforuk seller. I can't wind it, and the second hand is not moving.
> When i wear it the second hand does not move, when i check it a bit on the wrist the second hand moves 5 seconds and stops, then 5 seconds and stops etc...
> It is very difficult to find someone willing to look at this kind of watch in Europe i'm afraid. Is there something i can do easily to help it to work ?
> I'm wondering what is the % of bad product with this type of watch/movement, but maybe i bought the wrong one (?).


It's less inherent qualities of the movement than the appalling state of the movements in these sorts of thrown together fantasy redial watches sold on Ebay. Out of four such watches I bought years ago for the Hell of it, every one when opened proved to be dirty, unoiled or minimally oiled, and corroded. I doubt _*any*_ such watches in this peculiar slice of the market are actually in good condition. If they run accurately at all, it's by sheer accident, and they will not do so for long. (Note that I'm speaking of the slapdash redial watches sold on Ebay, _*not*_ HMT watches in their original state; though many of those too suffered poor lubrication, they at least used new, unrusted parts assembled in relatively clean conditions.)

Though the movement is quite simple and could be worked on by any watchmaker, the cheap Ebay redial HMTs are certainly not worth paying anyone to work on. If you have the inclination, you could buy some tools and learn to disassemble, clean, and reassemble a movement; you would spend many times the value of the watch doing so, but you'd have the tools and gain experience which you could reuse in the future. Short of that, I'd just put it in a drawer to serve as spare parts in case you ever find an HMT worth having someone restore, if indeed it has any salvageable parts at all.

Edit to add: I hate to sound so negative, but there's really no way around the fact these poorly rebuilt watches are not good for much more than a lark. If you're truly interested in finding a good original HMT, they exist and do not even have to be terribly expensive, but you must "buy the seller" and shop carefully. The many HMT experts posting regularly in the HMT threads here in f71 are invaluable resources who can help you find these.


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> It's less inherent qualities of the movement than the appalling state of the movements in these sorts of thrown together fantasy redial watches sold on Ebay. Out of four such watches I bought years ago for the Hell of it, every one when opened proved to be dirty, unoiled or minimally oiled, and corroded. I doubt _*any*_ such watches in this peculiar slice of the market are actually in good condition. If they run accurately at all, it's by sheer accident, and they will not do so for long. (Note that I'm speaking of the slapdash redial watches sold on Ebay, _*not*_ HMT watches in their original state; though many of those too suffered poor lubrication, they at least used new, unrusted parts assembled in relatively clean conditions.)
> 
> Though the movement is quite simple and could be worked on by any watchmaker, the cheap Ebay redial HMTs are certainly not worth paying anyone to work on. If you have the inclination, you could buy some tools and learn to disassemble, clean, and reassemble a movement; you would spend many times the value of the watch doing so, but you'd have the tools and gain experience which you could reuse in the future. Short of that, I'd just put it in a drawer to serve as spare parts in case you ever find an HMT worth having someone restore, if indeed it has any salvageable parts at all.
> 
> Edit to add: I hate to sound so negative, but there's really no way around the fact these poorly rebuilt watches are not good for much more than a lark. If you're truly interested in finding a good original HMT, they exist and do not even have to be terribly expensive, but you must "buy the seller" and shop carefully. The many HMT experts posting regularly in the HMT threads here in f71 are invaluable resources who can help you find these.


Do you think a cheaper Chinese automatic (using Chinese movement) eg. Tevise would be a better buy compared to these franken watches?

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

funktionz said:


> Do you think a cheaper Chinese automatic (using Chinese movement) eg. Tevise would be a better buy compared to these franken watches?


Under $20, I generally stick to quartz, though I suppose if you found something with a DG 8215 clone in that price range it might be decent (seven years ago I bought an Eyki with what I seem to recall was a DG in it, and it was fine, but it was also a little over $20).


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bought two Neffs one digital and one analog for $14 so 7 bucks for this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> Under $20, I generally stick to quartz, though I suppose if you found something with a DG 8215 clone in that price range it might be decent (seven years ago I bought an Eyki with what I seem to recall was a DG in it, and it was fine, but it was also a little over $20).


How about those Chinese automatics priced $30- $40 onwards I've seen (eg. Cadisen & Starking), are these ok?

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

funktionz said:


> How about those Chinese automatics priced $30- $40 onwards I've seen (eg. Cadisen & Starking), are these ok?


The ones that use Japanese movements seem pretty good. Various Cadisen and Guanquin watches use various Seiko & Miyota movements at very good prices. I'm a fan of the Seiko NH36A-powered Cadisen C1032:, stainless, sapphire, bracelet, hacks & handwinds, costs $40-80 depending when and where you buy it. That is now the watch I give to people who I think might want to test the mechanical waters, where previously I gave them the SNK809.

The Starking is interesting for the in-house 4Hz/8bps/28,800bph movement, evidently an 8215 derivative sped up a bit. They seem to be relatively well built watches for the money, but the in-house movements seem from accounts here to be pretty unreliable. I believe one member here swapped a Miyota 8215 into a Starking, as did one Youtube reviewer (a watchmaker), the former because the Starking movement had died, the latter because he didn't trust it.

But this is getting off topic for this sub-$20 thread. :-d (I've thought from time to time that we could use $20-$50 thread as a companion to this one.)


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Impulse buying...but fun nonetheless at 16$:
> 
> View attachment 14471865


Where did you find it for 16$ ? On ebay I am seeing this piece always around 35-50$.


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Impulse buying...but fun nonetheless at 16$:
> 
> View attachment 14471865


Hi, where did you find it for 16$ ?
On all ebay I am seeing it around 35-50$ .


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> The ones that use Japanese movements seem pretty good. Various Cadisen and Guanquin watches use various Seiko & Miyota movements at very good prices. I'm a fan of the Seiko NH36A-powered Cadisen C1032:, stainless, sapphire, bracelet, hacks & handwinds, costs $40-80 depending when and where you buy it. That is now the watch I give to people who I think might want to test the mechanical waters, where previously I gave them the SNK809.
> 
> The Starking is interesting for the in-house 4Hz/8bps/28,800bph movement, evidently an 8215 derivative sped up a bit. They seem to be relatively well built watches for the money, but the in-house movements seem from accounts here to be pretty unreliable. I believe one member here swapped a Miyota 8215 into a Starking, as did one Youtube reviewer (a watchmaker), the former because the Starking movement had died, the latter because he didn't trust it.
> 
> But this is getting off topic for this sub-$20 thread. :-d (I've thought from time to time that we could use $20-$50 thread as a companion to this one.)


Never heard of Cadisen, just looked them up, they look like a great deal.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

funktionz said:


> Do you think a cheaper Chinese automatic (using Chinese movement) eg. Tevise would be a better buy compared to these franken watches?
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


You could do worse than buying a Tevise, but their style is so totally different from HMT, so from that point of view, you might not be happy with it.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

SILES89 said:


> Never heard of Cadisen, just looked them up, they look like a great deal.


I have a couple of Cadisen watches, both have Seiko NH** movements and are quite well made given they cost around £40 delivered. Best places to look for them are Aliexpress and Gearbest, Amazon does have them on offer every now and again. The best time for offers will be around Black Friday, the prices will be high now as they will want to show Massive Discounts in a few weeks, so I would not be buying now.

Don't ignore the Quartz offerings from the likes of Cadisen, most have a decent Seiko or Miyota quartz movement and along with the likes of Nakzen and DOM do some very decent offerings. The Nakzen Pagoda watches are over the $20 limit at present, but come 11/11 all bets are OFF! I plan on getting a few as gifts for friends, for example, my mate who normally wears a Tag or a High End Seiko now wanders round in a watch that cost £7.99 with a £8.99 Rally Leather Strap and tells me he prefers it, there is a lot to say for the right sub $20 watches  Just read this thread and watch over the next few months as I predict the great bargain offers will appear, if this Year is the same as the past!









Here is the £7.99 watch on a £8.99 Rally Strap, my Mate has a Plain Dial version as he thought this dial was too cluttered, each to their own, I like it :-!

Everybody needs a Nakzen watch, for the money they are when on offer I don't know how you can beat it! Seiko Quartz Movement too |>









This is the movement inside the first example of the Slazenger watch, I bought two, this one was DOA, so the seller refunded my money, it was obviously NOS, and has run fine since I stuck a new battery in it! If there is a downside on getting these very low price watches, it is that unless you are able to do a simple battery change and maybe put a new strap on, you maybe don't get such a great bargain. :think:









Very best regards
Jim


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> The ones that use Japanese movements seem pretty good. Various Cadisen and Guanquin watches use various Seiko & Miyota movements at very good prices. I'm a fan of the Seiko NH36A-powered Cadisen C1032:, stainless, sapphire, bracelet, hacks & handwinds, costs $40-80 depending when and where you buy it. That is now the watch I give to people who I think might want to test the mechanical waters, where previously I gave them the SNK809.
> 
> The Starking is interesting for the in-house 4Hz/8bps/28,800bph movement, evidently an 8215 derivative sped up a bit. They seem to be relatively well built watches for the money, but the in-house movements seem from accounts here to be pretty unreliable. I believe one member here swapped a Miyota 8215 into a Starking, as did one Youtube reviewer (a watchmaker), the former because the Starking movement had died, the latter because he didn't trust it.
> 
> But this is getting off topic for this sub-$20 thread. :-d (I've thought from time to time that we could use $20-$50 thread as a companion to this one.)


There was a thread like that a few years ago, but for some reason it didn't really take off. I don't think anybody would mind if the exchange of watch experiences were to mention slightly more expensive watches from time to time in this thread, though.


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have a couple of Cadisen watches, both have Seiko NH** movements and are quite well made given they cost around £40 delivered. Best places to look for them are Aliexpress and Gearbest, Amazon does have them on offer every now and again. The best time for offers will be around Black Friday, the prices will be high now as they will want to show Massive Discounts in a few weeks, so I would not be buying now.
> 
> Don't ignore the Quartz offerings from the likes of Cadisen, most have a decent Seiko or Miyota quartz movement and along with the likes of Nakzen and DOM do some very decent offerings. The Nakzen Pagoda watches are over the $20 limit at present, but come 11/11 all bets are OFF! I plan on getting a few as gifts for friends, for example, my mate who normally wears a Tag or a High End Seiko now wanders round in a watch that cost £7.99 with a £8.99 Rally Leather Strap and tells me he prefers it, there is a lot to say for the right sub $20 watches  Just read this thread and watch over the next few months as I predict the great bargain offers will appear, if this Year is the same as the past!
> 
> ...


I've bought a few Cadisen quartz under $20. All seem to have pretty decent quality. I've only opened one model (see attached image) and noticed it uses a Seiko battery and a Chinese Sunon movement. (http://sunonwatch.com)

When I checked the listing again, it didn't indicate Japanese quartz but I did notice on a few quartz watches, it did specify Japanese movement. Yet to open up the snap back case for those. Just waiting for the tool to close the snap-on case I ordered recently and then I can verify if their movement is indeed a Miyota quartz.

But overall for under $20 the watch is well built.

I think I'll get their automatic movement during the 11/11 sale. It seems like many favour it over the Starking (both are around the same price range)









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

it's okay i think, i have swidu watch with cheap sunon quartz SL68 and still going strong for almost 5 years and if it's broken and you like the watch and swap the movement, easy to do it


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

goberm said:


> it's okay i think, i have swidu watch with cheap sunon quartz SL68 and still going strong for almost 5 years and if it's broken and you like the watch and swap the movement, easy to do it


Awesome!!!! I spoke to Cadisen customer service, they mentioned most existing Cadisen quartz are using Sunon and they plan to replace to Miyota by November.

But glad to know Sunon works well after 5 years cause I love some of the designs.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Most of the cadisen, starking and nakzen watches are using flat, polished, mirror-like hands. The result is that you cannot read the time at a glance as the hands are practically invisible under most situations. You have to try hard to discover what time is it and where the hell the hands are.
Examine carefully the photos of the buyers before you decide to order one.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

funktionz said:


> I've bought a few Cadisen quartz under $20. All seem to have pretty decent quality. I've only opened one model (see attached image) and noticed it uses a Seiko battery and a Chinese Sunon movement. (³¿Áú¹ú¼Ê¼¯ÍÅÓÐÏÞ¹«Ë¾- ÍøÕ¾Ê×Ò³)
> 
> When I checked the listing again, it didn't indicate Japanese quartz but I did notice on a few quartz watches, it did specify Japanese movement. Yet to open up the snap back case for those. Just waiting for the tool to close the snap-on case I ordered recently and then I can verify if their movement is indeed a Miyota quartz.
> 
> ...


I will say that I and some others are not great fans of the Sunon movements. The ones I have looked at are not the same quality of either a Miyota or Seiko (SII) movement. In fact two I have looked at that were no longer functioning, I was surprised if the movement would be able to last the Life of the battery. But you pays your money and takes your choice. Many of the Chinese watch builders are going the very cheap route and shaving a few cents off here and there.

You can see this in the Seiko (SII) movements being swapped for the ever so slightly cheaper Miyota movements. Some of this may be down to the watch builders needing to buy more Miyota product to get access to the 9015 movements for their higher end offerings, but at the lower end, in my opinion the Seiko NH3X movements are better than the Miyota equivalent, but we do get into hair splitting territory here, so that is only my opinion! The Starking watches are not too bad, about twice the level of our sub $20 limit, in their highbeat automatic mechanical guise, but the biggest issue I have with them is Quality Control or more correctly No QC! If you get a good one, they are great, but the others are a dead loss in more ways than one. But the Non QC is another very common Chinese problem IMHO. I used to buy loads of electronic computers and components from China and my biggest issue was always QC.

But really at the $20 and under level, this is really where we are at, making a profit is tough and the margins must be paper thin anyway. But this is not going to put me off looking and I will still buy these watches for the hell of it. Getting and wearing a good one still puts a stupid grin on my ugly mug  so for that alone I am happy, please just don't get too hung up about the odd lemon!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I will say that I and some others are not great fans of the Sunon movements. The ones I have looked at are not the same quality of either a Miyota or Seiko (SII) movement. In fact two I have looked at that were no longer functioning, I was surprised if the movement would be able to last the Life of the battery. But you pays your money and takes your choice. Many of the Chinese watch builders are going the very cheap route and shaving a few cents off here and there.
> 
> You can see this in the Seiko (SII) movements being swapped for the ever so slightly cheaper Miyota movements. Some of this may be down to the watch builders needing to buy more Miyota product to get access to the 9015 movements for their higher end offerings, but at the lower end, in my opinion the Seiko NH3X movements are better than the Miyota equivalent, but we do get into hair splitting territory here, so that is only my opinion! The Starking watches are not too bad, about twice the level of our sub $20 limit, in their highbeat automatic mechanical guise, but the biggest issue I have with them is Quality Control or more correctly No QC! If you get a good one, they are great, but the others are a dead loss in more ways than one. But the Non QC is another very common Chinese problem IMHO. I used to buy loads of electronic computers and components from China and my biggest issue was always QC.
> 
> ...


|>|>

I guess i'm being lucky with that sunon movements, it's not only one watch but there are two watches more that are almost the same age with the swidu. 
so i have 3 aged sunon movement with me now, actually all three were my brother's. He never wore it and left it died for years till i put new batteries on them 1+ years ago and they are ticking again till now. except for swidu which i took it much earlier. 
1 is the usual 3 hands, 1 is 3 hands with date and 1 more is small second movement, no sunon chrono. Perhaps sunon chrono is more fragile, i don't know 
or older movement was constructed with more quality and durability.

yes, sunon is not the same level with miyota or SII, even the accuracy is worse and one battery is only for 6-12 months. they are very power hungry.
and yes almost 5 years with sunon movement is very good record i admit that


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have a couple of Cadisen watches, both have Seiko NH** movements and are quite well made given they cost around £40 delivered. Best places to look for them are Aliexpress and Gearbest, Amazon does have them on offer every now and again. The best time for offers will be around Black Friday, the prices will be high now as they will want to show Massive Discounts in a few weeks, so I would not be buying now.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

About £7 including the fiver for a new strap


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bundle buy under $20 for this one. Redial and probably a frankenwatch but I dig it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

ramrod77 said:


> Bundle buy under $20 for this one. Redial and probably a frankenwatch but I dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the red near the center? a bird logo?
actually i love this rectangle case, looks vintage and elegant


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

goberm said:


> what's the red near the center? a bird logo?
> actually i love this rectangle case, looks vintage and elegant


It's a Maple leaf (i think) with automatic in red underneath.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Neff watch number 2 of bundle for $14










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

funktionz said:


> Awesome!!!! I spoke to Cadisen customer service, they mentioned most existing Cadisen quartz are using Sunon and they plan to replace to Miyota by November.
> 
> But glad to know Sunon works well after 5 years cause I love some of the designs.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


I dont like the Sunon movements. when i push in the crown to set the time the minute hand always moves


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Saw a deal on craigslist that was too good to pass up. Seven dollars each. She had many more&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

ramrod77 said:


> Saw a deal on craigslist that was too good to pass up. Seven dollars each. She had many more&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Where at?


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

LBPolarBear said:


> Nice! Where at?


Fort Wayne, Indiana on Craigslist. Really nice old lady had them in a Kroger bag LOL I thought they were gonna be all scratched up And bad. She said she had many more at home of the same kind. She also had a lot of Timex digital ones that I wasn't interested in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

Cadisen. Strap by CNS.









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Amuthini said:


> I dont like the Sunon movements. when i push in the crown to set the time the minute hand always moves


|>

I ordered a Cadisen quartz last year for a fellow member here in f71 and tried to set it before I sent it on to him. It was a gorgeous watch for the price, really quite amazing, but the movement utterly defeated me. The best I could get the minutes hand was about half a minute ahead of the seconds, and that was after about half an hour of trying. I believe after he received it, the new owner remarked much the same. I didn't crack the case back myself, but from what others have written here, the watch in question housed one of those dreaded Sunons.

I'm a fan of some of the Cadisen mechanicals, so I'll be very interested to know when they have purged their lineup of Sunon movements.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had plenty of mechanical HMT watches, I wanted to get a quartz example, this was £10.20 inc. postage, from ebay.


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

Just love this design and its simplicity.









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

clubwdw said:


> Brand? I have purchased 2 of these now in the exact same style. . .on the first, the buttons are decorative and on the second, the plungers push in but they do nothing. Would also love a link to the seller or at least the name.


Hi. I don't know if anyone answered your question here. The brand is Jenesis. Stupid name, good watch. I've bought two of of these, one silver and one rose gold, and they're actually very good. All the subdials do work, and they may even be all stainless cases as claimed. I bought mine from AliExpress. I don't remember the particular store, but here's a link to a store that has them quite cheap. Hope that helps if someone hasn't already responded.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

peternic1 said:


> Hi. I don't know if anyone answered your question here. The brand is Jenesis. Stupid name, good watch. I've bought two of of these, one silver and one rose gold, and they're actually very good. All the subdials do work, and they may even be all stainless cases as claimed. I bought mine from AliExpress. I don't remember the particular store, but here's a link to a store that has them quite cheap. Hope that helps if someone hasn't already responded.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53


Sometimes I wonder why can't these Chinese brands have proper nice sounding names. So far the ones which are somewhat acceptable I've seen are:

Tevise
Cadisen
Naviforce

Jenesis!!!! Oh my...who is advising these people!!

What do you guys think?

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

funktionz said:


> Sometimes I wonder why can't these Chinese brands have proper nice sounding names. So far the ones which are somewhat acceptable I've seen are:
> 
> Tevise
> Cadisen
> ...


If you haven't seen this thread already, check out SLOAR and https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/spelling-counts-2429241-9.html#post49230277


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Well, it could be 創世紀 (Genesis), Genesis this is certainly as strange for them as 創世紀 is for us. and maybe it'll soon be 創世紀 (untranslated) ... we already have many things untranslated in other languages.
So i'm glad it is Jenesis so far, maybe J's pronunciation was misleading (?) 
..Actually it should be perfectly named if called Genèse as in _my_ language


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice $10 watch


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Was giving my dad a new timex I acquired but he said he doesn't wear them anymore. Then he says I have one you can have.... a rocawear. Although I dont like it I graciously said thanks. He then asked me if I have watches. I explain that I'm sort of a budget collector with 30 or so watches. He says heres another one I've had for 20 or so years, great I thought, I could use another rocawear lol. He then gave me the second watch in the pictures... an accutron. I was more than happy.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

So here I am sitting there on a Cold, Wet, Dull, Horrible Monday, feeling totally sorry for myself when I thought that I had not seen a decent under $20 watch to buy for quite a while!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INFANTRY-Mens-Quartz-Wrist-Watch-Date-Sports-Army-Military-Stainless-Steel-Black/362765151715?epid=1956606627&hash=item54767cede3:g:CfwAAOSwkwha63hy

So a quick scour of the eBay Bargain Basement came up with the above. Now I admit to knowing B-All about this make, but I deduce that it is Chinese made to sell but have a flavour of Swiss Military about it? I think?? But there was this picture:









Which looks interesting? Maybe??

This next Picture shows the Specs, and they say, along with Stainless Steel strap and Case :think: "Precision Japanese Quartz" for the movement?









So I am cogitating, for just £8.99 that is less than I just spent at lunchtime for two sandwiches and a couple of Cappuccino for the Mem Sahib and I. OK today it was great, we both got a decent sandwich from M&S and the Coffee in Nero's is normally very good. But like I have said before you have to shop around! But this might be a great Military Style watch or a Stylish Paper Weight :-s

Anyway, the rain on the roof of the Conservatory is now deafening so I will think about it for a bit!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

OK so now I am one Happy Bunny :-! :-d b-)

Having said that I was Severely Distressed as I had not found a Watch Bargain to Squander my hard earned Dosh on! I came across this for a Stupid Price on Ye Olde FleaBay!









OK so it is an Invicta that has a Recommended Retail Price of $0,000 I guess ;-) as most of them do. (Has anybody ever heard of anybody really buying an Invicta Watch at Retail Price?)

So Back to the plot, and yes I am dragging this out for effect and I am Chuffed to Rocks, to use a British Phrase.

So let me drag it out a bit more by sharing the Sales Blurb with you:

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION	
_
Invicta 21927 men's Pro Diver black dial steel & silicone strap chronograph watch is offered, in a solid stainless steel case. This model is made in dimensions of 48mm across and 17mm high. This watch has a unidirectional rotating black accented bezel and a textured push/pull main crown with function pushers. Invicta 21927 is fitted with a silver stainless steel and black silicone rubber strap. Securing the strap is a pin buckle clasp made in stainless steel.

The dial is black and it features tasteful sized, dot hour markers and white accents silver tone luminous sword shaped skeleton hands for optimum readability. Located on the flange is a minutes/seconds scale. Invicta 21927 also features a chronograph and date display window. This watch has a flame fusion crystal for scratch resistance. Running this fine model is Chinese made ISA 6371D quartz movement. The water resistance comes in at 100 meters. The Invicta 21927 watch is brand new in its original packaging and is backed by 3 years limited warranty._

So let me ask you, if you went onto *Amazonian dot Com*, how much would you expect to pay on a good day with a fair wind?

Would it be Sub $20 to qualify to be entered in this esteemed Thread?

This is a direct copy from the eBay Listing, I will explain why later and include a link.

*Invicta Men's Watch Pro Diver Scuba Quartz Chronograph Analog Black Dial 21927
Item information
Condition:
New with tags
Quantity:
5 available 2 sold in 1 hour

US $9.87
Approximately £8.02
Buy another -
Add to basket -

Add to list
*

Yes I did have to look at this twice and refresh the screen before I hit the BuyItNow button!

The postage from the US was more than the cost of the watch, but for $9.87 for that Spec with a Swiss ISA Quartz movement I guess that it is either a really stupendous bargain, or there has been a bit of keyboard trouble and somebody has missed out a zero or something. But however I have bought it and paid for it and eBay don't take it well if a seller tries to get out of a deal, but I still reckon I have a 50/50 chance of getting away with this one.

But I will cross my fingers and keep you posted. I will post a link to the listing:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Invicta-Mens-Watch-Pro-Diver-Scuba-Quartz-Chronograph-Analog-Black-Dial-21927/232854799202?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

It may or may not come off for you, but the price is the same as at 17:50 UK BST!

Having said that, this may not come off for me, It should be OK for Customs as below £18 it is not liable, and if I get it for real, then I am going to Claim not only the Under $20 deal for 2019, but the under $10 Deal Too!!

But I have to make a confession, this could be my punishment from the Watch Gods, as I don't really like the watch! But should it arrive, let me say here and now very Clearly! That I LOVE IT! I will be wearing it on every unsuitable occasion that arises and I don't care if it makes me look like Mr Richard Head 

I still fear that I am going to get an email telling me that the order has been rejected or something, don't know how far I could or should push it with eBay if it happens? Any comments would be helpful.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK so now I am one Happy Bunny :-! :-d b-)
> 
> OK so it is an Invicta that has a Recommended Retail Price of $0,000 I guess ;-) as most of them do. (Has anybody ever heard of anybody really buying an Invicta Watch at Retail Price?)
> 
> ...


Yes sir.. I bought the Invicta Mickey Mouse Automatic with NH35 movement at full MSRP.. of 139 or so.

Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ive has it for years tho. i think it cost $11.99. its a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calvinball (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice, do you have a link?



dropmyload said:


> Rose gold Skmei. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

calvinball said:


> Nice, do you have a link?


I bought it from a friend but just do a photo search and there are many on ali.

US $15.80 31%OFF | 2019 new fashion luxury men boys stainless steel rose gold watches female limited edition quartz wristwatch relogio masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tAI5S3iu

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes sir.. I bought the Invicta Mickey Mouse Automatic with NH35 movement at full MSRP.. of 139 or so.
> 
> Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I suspect if you check back that the Price on that watch would have been far more when it was released. Looks more like the average Street Price to me 

Anyway, the Watch Gods Zapped me and my Bargain Basement order got cancelled by the seller!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> But I have to make a confession, this could be my punishment from the Watch Gods, as I don't really like the watch! But should it arrive, let me say here and now very Clearly! That I LOVE IT! I will be wearing it on every unsuitable occasion that arises and I don't care if it makes me look like Mr Richard Head
> 
> I still fear that I am going to get an email telling me that the order has been rejected or something, don't know how far I could or should push it with eBay if it happens? Any comments would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Guess What?

MY ORDER GOT CANCELLED!

Now I have a conundrum for those legally minded. OK so a vendor can make an offer of Goods at Price X, I as the buyer can accept the offer of Price X and then the seller can chose to accept or refuse my offer. But technically, I accepted the offer by clicking on BuyItNow, and paid for the goods and postage and packing in full, which meant that the transaction was completed.

But the seller chose to cancel the order for some BS reason, not that the price was wrong and Some Smartarse took advantage of it?

*eBay

Your order was cancelled

Hello Jim,

The seller cancelled this order due to the following: Something was wrong with the buyer's delivery address.

They sent a refund to your original payment method.

*

I think I might query this with eBay. The Seller did not say sorry or offer anything to compensate for their error. OK, so it is Wet & Horrible here again today, so I need something to Cheer Me Up as they have Upset Me and I feel Mortally Wounded! So I am going to have a bit of fun!

Best regards,
Jim
:-d

PS Now about that other watch, you know the Military looking one......................


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Don't worry, 11.11 will come soon enough


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang!Well, it's time to start a new week of "Under $20 marvels" I've added to my collection during the past few years. Inspired by the"$20 and Under, Let's see them" on WatchuSeek.com, these several watches turned out to be gems I've enjoyed having. First up is this NAVIFORCE Day/Date quartz watch, Model NF9036M. Very attractive AND an accurate watch. It measures 46mm w/o crown & 50mm with; 14mm thick on gen leather. dave:


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Seiko quartz for 2.99. Haven't cleaned it up or put in a new battery yet. Google indicates it was made in December of 88, 98, 08, or 18. Is anyone able to narrow down the decade? Thanks


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rob22 said:


> Seiko quartz for 2.99. Haven't cleaned it up or put in a new battery yet. Google indicates it was made in December of 88, 98, 08, or 18. Is anyone able to narrow down the decade? Thanks


Very nice buy if it still works. As to the decade, you might want to ask in the Seiko subforum and see if any of the Seiko experts there can help.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rob22 said:


> Seiko quartz for 2.99. Haven't cleaned it up or put in a new battery yet. Google indicates it was made in December of 88, 98, 08, or 18. Is anyone able to narrow down the decade? Thanks
> View attachment 14517493
> View attachment 14517495


Movement is a 5Y23. Here are its specs dated from 1988.

According to this article (in the comments), the watch is likely to be from the 80's so in your case December 1988.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you for all the info. I really enjoy the sub $20 crowd


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

How can I get the quartzimodo article formatted to read on my phone?


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Gang! It's HUMPDAY, so the next weekend is definitely in sight! 
This is Day 2 of my week of "cheap under $20 watches" I thought I'd show you (just some of them). I discovered these inexpensive watches to be good buys for such watches; case in point: this NAVIFORCE Quartz watch with Roman numerals, model # NF9126M. taping in at 46mm x 13mm, and rated at 3 bars water resistant. Quartz movement is rock steady, case is worked very well, no lume, but a big, comfortable watch with an easy-to-read dial. The strap is not gen but a smooth feeling imitation manufactured quite well. dave:


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

It looks like you've strapped a small desk clock to your wrist - how big is that thing?!


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

NoTimeToLose said:


> It looks like you've strapped a small desk clock to your wrist - how big is that thing?!


The one thing I dislike about Naviforce is that the watches are seriously huge!!!

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hmt Janata $11 ebay


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ramrod77 said:


> Hmt Janata $11 ebay


Cool find! I especially like those Nomos inspired arabic numbers <3


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ramrod77 said:


> Hmt Janata $11 ebay


Whoa, that looks in very good shape for that kind of rebuilt HMT. |> That dial looks decently printed, and the case is very clean. (I love the dial color too.) How does it run?


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> Whoa, that looks in very good shape for that kind of rebuilt HMT. |> That dial looks decently printed, and the case is very clean. (I love the dial color too.) How does it run?


Runs great, not sure on accuracy but seems to keep good time same as my other watches. Since I only wear it occasionally I don't keep it wound all the time to have to adjust when I want to wear it. I was surprised I won the auction from a USA seller.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Gang!

Today is a "two-fer;" this AIDIS quartz sports watch with adjustable dial (model #my-049) and another NAVIFORCE quartz watch w/ date (model # NF 9044M). The AIDIS tapes in at 46mm x 13mm and has two-tone lume, while the NAVIFORCE comes in at 45mm x 10mm and just has lume on the hour and minute hands. Both are attached to very comfortable straps and are fun to wear. As with the other inexpensive watches, these were inspired by the "$20 and Under, let's see them" thread on watchuseek.com. Although both are "cheap" in price, that adjective does not extend to the fit and finish of these watches. Sometimes bargains come to us in unsuspecting packages. dave:AIDIS SPOTS WATCH:NAVIFORCE WATCH:


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

NoTimeToLose said:


> It looks like you've strapped a small desk clock to your wrist - how big is that thing?!


46mm x 13mm. Large, true; but VERY comfy.

dave


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

That Naviforce is great value. I had one, then replaced it with a Citizen Avion Eco-drive (of which it's a shameless knock-off).


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> Cool find! I especially like those Nomos inspired arabic numbers <3


These are known as the Janata Art Deco because of the numerals, don't know if it is an actual factory name or nickname.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK so now I am one Happy Bunny :-! :-d b-)
> 
> Having said that I was Severely Distressed as I had not found a Watch Bargain to Squander my hard earned Dosh on! I came across this for a Stupid Price on Ye Olde FleaBay!
> 
> ...


The link takes me to the watch - for $105USD


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Gang! Welcome to Friday, the official start of another weekend!Today is Day #4 of the "Watches Under $20*" thread I started on Tuesday. today's ride is this SINOBI Sub Diver (#II1132?) purchased a long time ago. Although one of the watches a little above the $20 mark, it's a piece that's quite well, overall. Quartz powered, the case and bracelet are well finished, with its case measuring 44mm across w/o crown and 13mm thick; has a smooth rotating bezel with soft, greenish lume. Quite the piece! dave:


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

My favourite daily watch. Casio MW-240. Only thing I wished it had was a date window!









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dave47 said:


> today's ride is this SINOBI Sub Diver


Technically not a Sub homage but an Oris TT1 homage


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aussiehoudini said:


> The link takes me to the watch - for $105USD


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070-511.html#post49973025

Try the link above and you will see what happened.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

mougino said:


> Technically not a Sub homage but an Oris TT1 homage


I stand corrected, M. Thanks for the enlightenment, as I'm always learning something new here.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya, Gang! This is the last of the "$20 and under" watches. I have a few more but am eager to get back to the normal stuff. For Day 5, another SINOBI with a Coke bezel and missing pearl. Like its sister from last night, it's quartz powered, large-but-comfortable w/ decent lume and accurate time keeping. dave:


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

dave47 said:


> Hiya, Gang! This is the last of the "$20 and under" watches. I have a few more but am eager to get back to the normal stuff. For Day 5, another SINOBI with a Coke bezel and missing pearl. Like its sister from last night, it's quartz powered, large-but-comfortable w/ decent lume and accurate time keeping. dave:/SINOBI%20COKE%20BEZELED%20SUB%20DIVER%20on%20s.s%20003_zpsuqmovhf3.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a note to say a quick thank you to dave47 for sharing his under $20 finds with us.

I still find I have that need to find that under $20 watch once in a while and I am not sure what excites me more, getting a £500 watch for a good discount price, or finding a decent under $20 bargain?

If I were to do the math, I probably get more value-for-money wear out of my under $20 watches than I do from my more expensive ones. Probably because I tend to put my under $20 watches in Harms Way more frequently. For example these days when I travel to London, which I do a couple of times a Month, which means I travel by Train and then use the London Tube Network, the areas are crowded and you would not want to be seen wearing a pricey watch, as that makes you a target. But the under $20 watches I have, all have a quality Miyota or Seiko movement, so time-keeping is not an issue and all have a date and sometimes even the day complication too. So what is not to like?

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

1960s Ingersoll in mint condition, and working perfectly. Bought on EBay for about £12.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Guanqin, Baogela, Dom









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had never heard of Mirona, i'm waiting for this to arrive, £5.50 before postage, could turn out nice if it runs well.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Just a note to say a quick thank you to dave47 for sharing his under $20 finds with us.
> 
> I still find I have that need to find that under $20 watch once in a while and I am not sure what excites me more, getting a £500 watch for a good discount price, or finding a decent under $20 bargain?
> 
> If I were to do the math, I probably get more value-for-money wear out of my under $20 watches than I do from my more expensive ones.


Ditto to the thank you, and the same to the thrill of finding a great watch for an ultra-low price, and the same again to thoughts on "value-for-money wear." I've been tracking cost per days worn informally for a long time and fairly studiously of late, and while the front of the pack aren't sub $20, many are sub $50, and the sub $20 watches I actually wear from time to time will never fall too far behind the leaders.

The toughest of all my watches, a G-Shock 5600, cost slightly less than $33, my Casio MDV-106 cost pennies over $27, and my Cadisen C1032 was under $32 (albeit after a $7 discount due to slightly mispositioned hands), and these were all bought brand new (the G-Shock being a NIB Amazon return). While none of these were below $20, none were much more, which just goes to show that you don't have to spend very much to cover the essentials, and there are many watches in this thread which prove that even $20 is enough to find a great watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

2 Megir chronographs ~ 22$ review





View attachment 14532959

View attachment 14532961

View attachment 14532965

View attachment 14532971


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

$5 Caravelle Still have to clean it good but still wearable!!!
Looks killer in person, reminds me of the Museum watches by Movado.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

$7 Amazon deal back in August, just arrived today.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebackflap (Oct 7, 2019)

marcoscova said:


> Guanqin, Baogela, Dom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been lusting after the Guanqin for a while -- where'd you get it for under 20?


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

thebackflap said:


> Been lusting after the Guanqin for a while -- where'd you get it for under 20?


Realize this is the (roze gold) quartz version. You won't get the automatic version (which I also have) in this price range. I got it for $23.94 minus a discount coupon of $2, so yeah it's just over $20... but it's a looker... I get more comments on this then on my "higher-end" watches...

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

... on AliExpress (sorry...)

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Been lusting after the Guanqin for a while -- where'd you get it for under 20?[/QUOTE]

Similar here

￡11.96 91%OFF | BELUSHI Ultra Thin Black Stainless Steel Quartz Watches Men Simple Fashion Business Japan Wristwatch Clock Male Relogios new
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Crt2oh9I


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> 1960s Ingersoll in mint condition, and working perfectly. Bought on EBay for about £12.
> View attachment 14527167


That's awesome! Before Ingersoll got bought and went to .... huh...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1456 Square metal watch review ~20$


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Recent pickup for me... Honestly surprised by how much I like this version. I had the gold-colored one but never wore it... This one looks awesome, and for $16 it's tough to beat.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This is available from AliX for $19.50------- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...876a1878a0446307fb2d25_1571057777_32673046053


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I had never heard of Mirona, i'm waiting for this to arrive, £5.50 before postage, could turn out nice if it runs well.
> 
> View attachment 14527203


It has now arrived, works ok, has a Unitas 6325 movement, which I think is a smaller version of a 6498.
I had a spare strap with the less common lug width of 19mm to fit this watch. I had to drill out the remains of a broken spring bar on one lug. I used some Polywatch on the crystal, I need to do more of that though.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

My MZ Berger. Walmart. Black Friday. $5. I actually like it. needs a battery. MZ Berger also manufacturers of Elgin, Gruen, Waltham, NASCAR, Hello Kitty, IZOD.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1456 Square metal watch review ~20$


Hey Gedmis, how about a comparison between the Skmei 1456 and the Sandar 390? I have the 1456 (purchased for US $14.50) and absolutely love it for the $. Last evening I purchased the 390 simply to compare the two. I bet the Skmei comes out on top but would like to get your take. What say you?


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Gedmis said:
> 
> 
> > Skmei 1456 Square metal watch review ~20$
> ...


I've got both. The Skmei is streets ahead of the Sanda but to be honest I bought the Sanda because it had a negative display. The machining/casting on the Sanda case is sloppy and crap but it didn't trouble me excessively because I took some sandpaper to the whole thing to give it a distressed look. Like a "ratwatch". And I like it.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Are there other negative display watches available? They look really good!


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Just a note to say a quick thank you to dave47 for sharing his under $20 finds with us.
> 
> I still find I have that need to find that under $20 watch once in a while and I am not sure what excites me more, getting a £500 watch for a good discount price, or finding a decent under $20 bargain?
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, Jim, for the kind words. I have learned a lot about inexpensive watches from this forum & had fun collecting them; I also enjoyed sharing with the many kind mates I've met here. THANKS again.

dave


----------



## Neomentat (Apr 25, 2013)

Now where are them casio watches I got for my kid.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Neomentat said:


> Now where are them casio watches I got for my kid.


There is a Shop in the UK, exactly it is in the Channel Islands, which is one of those strange parts of the UK that is independent from a financial aspect and has a lot of Web-Shops for electronic components and small items etc. One shop is 7-Day Shop, which has an independent website https://www.7dayshop.com/ and is also on eBay(.co.uk) but I don't think they ship to the US?? They sell the cheaper Casio Watches for silly low prices and also watches like the Seiko Sub-Brand Lorus, I bought a Lorus Titanium Watch for £24 a few weeks ago and it is stunning for the money! Not put it up here as the cost was above $20, but still a great bargain IMHO 

You can get a bunch of the cheapo Casios for around the $10 price, but the stocks seem to vanish soon after a supply gets posted!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

dropmyload said:


> Are there other negative display watches available? They look really good!


Pick a neg display watch you like and put an image of one into AliExpress image search. That should net you a few candidates and then just fall into the rabbit hole.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

20 bucks free shipping off ebay. Not my style but Couldn't pass it up. Its big but wears nice and comfortable. Since I gave up the drink I don't mind spending 20 bucks, cost less than a case of beer.


----------



## Nekojira (Jul 31, 2019)

Ebay franken HMT Pilot


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

This one is the cheapest Amazon Warehouse (UK) watch I've ever bought...yet. A humble 66p (or 86 cents, approximately).

(I had Amazon promotional credit, so I paid 12 pence).















(bit of fluff from the velvet cushion on the back of the clasp, oops, my fault)














(The redluxury.fr website mentioned on the Warranty Card brings me here - https://www.redluxury.fr/ (apparently this company makes watches for Zadig & Voltaire, Rochas, Christian Lacroix and Opex) - though this "Antoneli" watch doesn't seem that "luxury" - it's better than expected).








I won't be keeping it or wearing it, but I suspect my sister will put it in one of her less-discerning friends' Xmas Stockings.


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

Casio MW-240

This version has lumed hands.










Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

6.11 No.011 solar powered watch review ~20-25$


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

ramrod77 said:


> 20 bucks free shipping off ebay. Not my style but Couldn't pass it up. Its big but wears nice and comfortable. Since I gave up the drink I don't mind spending 20 bucks, cost less than a case of beer.


I've had one of these monster Neptune watches in blue; and I can attest: although monsterously big, they ARE comfy on the wrist -- and they're rugged to boot.

dave


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

ramrod77 said:


> 20 bucks free shipping off ebay. Not my style but Couldn't pass it up. Its big but wears nice and comfortable. Since I gave up the drink I don't mind spending 20 bucks, cost less than a case of beer.


I've had one of these monster Neptune watches in blue; and I can attest: although monsterously big, they ARE comfy on the wrist -- and they're rugged to boot.

dave


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

$17 from Amazon. Bought 2 of them so I could swap the bracelet on one onto my Timex Q Reissue.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

2 inexpensive Casio watches W-201 and F-108WH review


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

$4.00 Salvation Army G shock. Tough solar and gets a signal to keep the time accurate.


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

My two timex's I use for water sports. seen a lot and still going strong.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Gedmis, how about a comparison between the Skmei 1456 and the Sandar 390? I have the 1456 (purchased for US $14.50) and absolutely love it for the $. Last evening I purchased the 390 simply to compare the two. I bet the Skmei comes out on top but would like to get your take. What say you?


Well, my Sanda arrived and it simply is not worth doing a comparison-----the Sanda is that BAD! Do yourself a favor and get the Skmei. But I had to find out for myself. The only thing that I like about the Sanda is the negative display that scrumpypaul so aptly pointed out. And yes, the Skmei is that GOOD!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Keller&Webber chronograph


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$15 delivered! and $15 for a sketchy marine nationale strap. digging the timex tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

thetimelord said:


> This one is the cheapest Amazon Warehouse (UK) watch I've ever bought...yet. A humble 66p (or 86 cents, approximately).
> 
> (I had Amazon promotional credit, so I paid 12 pence).
> 
> ...


Thank God for the certificate of authenticity, that's all I can say!


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> $15 delivered! and $15 for a sketchy marine nationale strap. digging the timex tho!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig the lighter color of the strap as compared to Erika's. Where'd you snag the strap at??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mikefable said:


> I dig the lighter color of the strap as compared to Erika's. Where'd you snag the strap at??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from cheapestnatostraps. it's not designed like an erikas though- it's either double layers under the case back or none under the back and double layers under your wrist. you don't slip your wrist through the strap to put it on. $15 and the quality is very good. still, i'm not yet wild about it.







mine is currently set up like this. i might try it the second way to see how that feels.

Sent from work


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> from cheapestnatostraps. it's not designed like an erikas though- it's either double layers under the case back or none under the back and double layers under your wrist. you don't slip your wrist through the strap to put it on. $15 and the quality is very good. still, i'm not yet wild about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a few of the paratrooper straps, even those were a much darker green. This seems lighter. May be worth it if I can get the green I want. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Caravelle automatic running great $14 shipped. Mortima $14 shipped but has issues seems its missing a piece that holds the "wind" keeps gears from rolling back after you wind it. Hopefullyi can find a suitable piece, I like the watch and seems to run good.


















Piece missing on Mortima. Anybody know where I can get it?










Bought this one a while ago. $15 works well just very used!


















Swatch $18 works great!










EDIT: Forgot my favorite. Endura $19.98 shipped. Runs excellent and looks even better


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1516 drum watch ~22$





View attachment 14605663

View attachment 14605665


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

OK I have to make a confession...............

No I am not doing the unthinkable and giving up on Sub $20 watches :-s

But it is getting towards the time I need to buy the usual Crimbo Pressies for friends and family. Now if I don't buy some form of El Cheapo but Great Quality that really works, wrist wear that keeps time and looks the business, there will be some form of minor mass riot around these here parts I fear.

Normally in past years, my go to sources have been AliX with a bit of GearB and Fleabay thrown in for good measure and normally something Chinese bought for some stupid value price.

But this year, with 11/11 on the Horizon, there are just so many Nakzens that you can buy o| So away from the head banging and deep thought, I think I am going to go totally main stream and buy a few Classic Casio Watches. Totally the reverse of radical, but certainly under the magic $20 mark and better still I can order on-line and pick up from my local Supermarket in the Argos outlet, so I get them in good time in my grubby paws and no faffing about with delivery from China!

None of the recipients are what anybody could call a WIS in any way, shape or form! In fact what the group know about watches you could probably write on the back of a postage stamp :-d But I think even this bunch would know what a Casio is and may even be able to spell it and maybe know somebody, other than me, who has or had one, even!

So given that I need to get about five, maybe six watches and given the price, choice, value at this level, what does the assembled group of ExPerts b-) think.

Brickbats and bouquets to the usual address please. Alternative suggestions welcome. Wot a loda rubbish acceptable. Given the thread this is in, the budget is around the $100-$120 mark for the whole lot! You can assume I will buy six and two of the recipients are female, unisex designs are OK and I don't want necessarily to buy all the same watch!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ramrod77 said:


> Caravelle automatic running great $14 shipped. Mortima $14 shipped but has issues seems its missing a piece that holds the "wind" keeps gears from rolling back after you wind it. Hopefullyi can find a suitable piece, I like the watch and seems to run good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Endura is gorgeous. The spitting image of the now very popular Timex - Todd Snyder - Marlin that retails for a fair bit more than 20 bucks. Great find!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK I have to make a confession...............
> 
> No I am not doing the unthinkable and giving up on Sub $20 watches :-s
> 
> ...


Well, you don't go far wrong with Casios. They are well respected for a reason. You and I know that you may get a prettier watch that is every bit as good from just about any Chinese mushroom brand, but we also know, there's a risk of receiving the odd dud every now and then. For myself, I am clearly willing to run the risk, and for a gift to someone in the know also, but for unsuspecting relatives, maybe better play it safe?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hoonnu said:


> Well, you don't go far wrong with Casios. They are well respected for a reason. You and I know that you may get a prettier watch that is every bit as good from just about any Chinese mushroom brand, but we also know, there's a risk of receiving the odd dud every now and then. For myself, I am clearly willing to run the risk, and for a gift to someone in the know also, but for unsuspecting relatives, maybe better play it safe?


If it was for myself, like you I would not really care, throw caution to the Wind and go for something wild and different, which may or may not end up a total disaster! But trying to explain to a fresh faced 12 year old, that you should not really go swimming with the new watch that Uncle Jim bought you, as although is says Diver and waterproof to the Bottom of the Ocean, it is probably a lie! So I thought, for the same money I can get something boring, but totally safe and will do exactly what it says on the box or I will get a replacement or my money back!

However I am buying my good friend and business associate a Cadisen with a Miyota Automatic Movement, outside of this budget, but that I know from the ones I own, will do the business and work well. Trouble is you just can't get that type, even from AliX for $20.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Hoonnu said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you don't go far wrong with Casios. They are well respected for a reason. You and I know that you may get a prettier watch that is every bit as good from just about any Chinese mushroom brand, but we also know, there's a risk of receiving the odd dud every now and then. For myself, I am clearly willing to run the risk, and for a gift to someone in the know also, but for unsuspecting relatives, maybe better play it safe?
> ...


How about a change of tack? The Chinese do some marvellous torches and pocket knives nowadays. £20 will go a very long way in terms of quality.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> How about a change of tack? The Chinese do some marvellous torches and pocket knives nowadays. £20 will go a very long way in terms of quality.


Yes great Ideas, but I have sort of stuck myself with this label of The Affordable Watch Man, so one has to do what is expected I am afraid. Just on a note, have you tried buying a knife from AliX recently? This last Summer, my better half, the Keen Gardener, wanted a knife for taking cuttings etc and other gardening "Things". I remembered that my Dad had a knife he used and I found something similar on AliX. It was only a few pounds, so I ordered one, after what seemed like ages, I got a note saying it had been stopped by Customs and returned to the sender! That sort of ruined that one, so I ended up paying a shedfull of money for one from a garden centre!

I think I have my shopping list now and it is exclusively Casio, cheap, boring, reliable, does what it says on the box and will hopefully be well received!

Thanks for the suggestions, I will look into the Torches though, as you can get some quite decent ones for around a £1 so good for under the Tree 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Hoonnu Please forgive but this was $29 at a retail store new in the box! What a deal!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > How about a change of tack? The Chinese do some marvellous torches and pocket knives nowadays. £20 will go a very long way in terms of quality.
> ...


I've had one out of about 100 stopped by customs, so you've been unlucky or they've somehow categorised it as a gravity knife or something. In terms of torches, pay a little more and you get astronomically better gear. Have a look on the budgetlightforum website. A good watch deserves to have the company of a good knife and a good torch, minimum.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> I've had one out of about 100 stopped by customs, so you've been unlucky or they've somehow categorised it as a gravity knife or something. In terms of torches, pay a little more and you get astronomically better gear. Have a look on the budgetlightforum website. A good watch deserves to have the company of a good knife and a good torch, minimum.


I guess I might have been unlucky? I know what you mean about torches! We live in sort of the edge of Suburbia, so basically where the street lighting stops and the country starts. ;-) A bridal path runs along the back of our property, so this time of year it is deserted and once the Sun goes down, very dark! So we never venture out without a torch in our pocket in the winter. Normally a good quality LED type. But a couple of spares would not come amiss and visitors that we get over the holiday season are shocked how dark it is once the Sun goes down. So giving a few, not really cheapo but affordable ones could be a great idea. It always surprises me how many drivers don't have a cheap torch in their car!

So thanks for that link and the suggestions, Torches would be a great gift, rather than a knife, which these days can be a bit problematic!

Best regards, Jim

PS Christmas Shopping Now basically complete! :-!

5 Casio









And three very cheap Casio









All for the cost of £9.99 each and £2.99 each respectively

The first 5 had a £5 off voucher and the 3 at that price are delivered by Snail Mail |>

Very cheap Christmas for me so far, so I will buy a few torches too as gifts/give-aways

b-)


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > I've had one out of about 100 stopped by customs, so you've been unlucky or they've somehow categorised it as a gravity knife or something. In terms of torches, pay a little more and you get astronomically better gear. Have a look on the budgetlightforum website. A good watch deserves to have the company of a good knife and a good torch, minimum.
> ...


Don't be too hasty..... Something like this dinky 1.8" blade non locking knife with titanium handle for around £14 (steel handled versions around £7 or so) makes a fantastic little keychain knife. I've got a few...... It's a copy of a Serge "Bean" knife.

￡14.93 35%OFF | LDT Mini Bean Military Knife S35VN Blade Titanium Handle Folding Camping Outdoor Knives Pocket Hunting Rescue Utility EDC Tool
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/PkL2pMTFH


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> Don't be too hasty..... Something like this dinky 1.8" blade non locking knife with titanium handle for around £14 (steel handled versions around £7 or so) makes a fantastic little keychain knife. I've got a few...... It's a copy of a Serge "Bean" knife.
> 
> ￡14.93 35%OFF | LDT Mini Bean Military Knife S35VN Blade Titanium Handle Folding Camping Outdoor Knives Pocket Hunting Rescue Utility EDC Tool
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/PkL2pMTFH


Yes, I see what you mean, one is very similar to my expensive Sheffield Pocket knife I bought many years back that cost me a small fortune, but is now showing it's age through use and re-sharpening so could do with mending with a new one, but the shop I used to get these from no longer exists, so I will order one for myself and there is a great gardeners style knife I could by the Better Half as the one I got her is probably going to fall apart soon and I can't seem to get it to take a decent edge either!

I found some interesting torches through the Forum you mentioned too 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My Top 10 inexpensive Aliexpress watches


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

minus airfare to russia and the cheap perlon strap, it's right in there!

Sent from work


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Casio AQ-S800 tough solar 100 meter water resistant all for $4.00


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Rob22 said:


> Casio AQ-S800 tough solar 100 meter water resistant all for $4.00
> View attachment 14626307


Linky-poo???


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sorry no link just a lucky salvation army find


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Timex Marathon TW5K94800 ~16$





View attachment 14629015

View attachment 14629009

View attachment 14629013


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Group!With the start of the weekend, another inexpensive but quality watch picked up from eBay at a cost of under $20. Influenced by the "$20 and Under, let's see them" thread on watchuseek, this inexpensive MEGIR Sport Chronograph (Model M2030) featured in one of the watch evaluations/tests conducted by super WUS member GEDMIS. It's a big watch (48mm x 14mm) quartz chronograph, with the large, red seconds hand constantly moving around the dial, mounted on a silicone blue strap stitched with light orange striping. In spite of its size, it's a very comfortable watch whose case back and lugs are curved to conform to the wrist. When stimulated, the lume isn't too shoddy, either. The actual chronograph hands are all located in the sub dials, a configuration I don't like, but the watch is very attractive & just had to have it. dave:SOME ATTEMPTED LUME SHOTS...:


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

dave47 said:


> [/URL]


I must say that for the money, on the wrist, that looks like a great watch buy to me! :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Raketa Big Zero
Purchased along with 5 other watches for $20 on eBay. I had a spare movement that worked in it, so that was nice.








Vostok Amphibia, vintage from the 90's. Runs well.
Snagged this and a Komandirske for $15.50 on eBay.

Both lots purchased in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

dig this drum !!!!!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Timex Expedition, 13.00 usd including shipping on the bay, this is my 3rd one of these, the first one broke, the second one I lost and I just got this one in this week.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I must say that for the money, on the wrist, that looks like a great watch buy to me! :-!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


THANKS, Jim! Greatly appreciate the comments.

dave


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Raketa Big Zero
> Purchased along with 5 other watches for $20 on eBay. I had a spare movement that worked in it, so that was nice.
> 
> 
> ...


I am quite jealous at people, who can stretch their 20 bucks with their skills. Put a movement in here, fix a little there, and hey presto! Very good haul you have here!


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Free. Government initiative to encourage active-living. Am not a smart watch guy but it has a pedometer and a heart rate monitor and it's free so ok. But I think it retails for about $13.


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Casio


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Just picked up this Remington Electra Datomatic on the bay for $20. I threw it on a NATO for now while I await a vintage style strap in the mail. Love the datejust vibes and that awesome bubble crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1352 Chronograph ~17$





View attachment 14652067


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Starking TM0915 high beat automatic watch review. abit more than 20$ on ali (check link in the video description)





View attachment 14662935

View attachment 14662937

View attachment 14662939


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Hoonnu said:


> I am quite jealous at people, who can stretch their 20 bucks with their skills. Put a movement in here, fix a little there, and hey presto! Very good haul you have here!


Agree! I'd be inspired to do the same if I had any skills!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

So simple...!


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

double post


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

13 dollars


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Casio has been an occasional Honourable Mention in this thread, and for those who want a Sub $20 watch that is going to "do what it says on the tin" they can be very hard to beat IMHO. :-!

There is a company in Europe, 7DayShop that are based in the Channel Islands, one of the UK Tax Havens that the Government repeatedly tries to make it harder for us Mainland Brits to buy from. <|

You can find them on the WebInterTube as https://www.7dayshop.com/ or on the ubiquitous fleaBay as https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/Go-to-7dayshop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Today I noticed that they are selling this Casio:

Casio Mens LCD Digital Chronograph Watch, Alarm, Stainless Steel 5 ATM W-96H-1AV









The price in the UK is £13.99 which makes it just over $18 in the US. Don't know if they will ship to the US as in the past some of the deals have been UK or Europe (EU) only, which considering we are supposed to be in a Global Market confuses me :-s But just so our US friends don't feel too bad, 90% of the deals you get in the US, we now can't get in the UK or Europe - Go figure :think:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Mens-LCD-Digital-Chronograph-Watch-Alarm-Stainless-Steel-5-ATM-W-96H-1AV-/392028814467?hash=item5b46bcfc83&_trkparms=pageci%3Abba3eeff-1804-11ea-bc37-74dbd1800db9%7Cparentrq%3Ada6282c316e0ad4eb18520effff0788c%7Ciid%3A1

OK Moan Mode OFF, back to the watch ;-) the best thing about this that I like is that it has a much larger screen so is easier to read in a quick glance, it is 50M water resistant, but if you are going to wear it swimming, don't use the buttons under water as that could beat it, but as a general purpose Beater Digital Watch, I reckon this is hard to beat :-! For the money and a ten year battery, I may not even bother to change the battery when it dies as it is almost cheaper to buy a new watch as getting it sealed again could be a challenge! Of course if you use the light frequently, the Ten Years is going to get shorter!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This Cadisen was $16 during the AliExpress 11.11 sale. It arrived today.



















Pretty nice. The chronograph seconds is on the bottom subdial. The subdial at the 3 o'clock position is a 24 hour indicator.

It looks like you can get them for about $16-$20 now, depending what n the seller and colorway.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40001...nLya7BKmWBLW9MHEuCKyg1575764428752&gclid=null

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Found this one for $12, has very nice patina/wear on the brass bezel.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

does the bezel rptate? chrono works?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Vintage Ferex, £2.00. Some crystal damage around the 5 minute marker.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> does the bezel rptate? chrono works?


Bezel does rotate and clicks in one direction only.

Don't have the right battery yet so waiting to find out if the movement still works...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Scored this Lip Type 10 "Croix du Sud" for 14€ ($15.6)  In pristine condition, I just snapped a fresh new battery and it came back to life!








I put it on a 'Dr No' NATO, waiting for something more appropriate.








Nicolas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mougino said:


> Scored this Lip Type 10 "Croix du Sud" for 14€ ($15.6)  In pristine condition, I just snapped a fresh new battery and it came back to life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!

I got another version of this model in a garage sale, a few years ago


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

drwelby said:


> Found this one for $12, has very nice patina/wear on the brass bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14687451


Got a battery for it today.

Installed it and the LCD module powered up but no action from the quartz movement. So out it comes for a closer look.

Quick examination: other than some corrosion at the stem tube (external), no signs of water intrusion. It still has the elusive battery bracket and contact spring.

I pull off the hands and face, everything looks good on this side of the movement. Give it a good squirt of quartz watch cleaner and set it aside to dry.

Put the second hand back on and try a battery.

TICK TICK TICK we have a runner!

Clean out some schmütz, lube the crown and caseback o-rings, and put her back together.

Now the LCD - pushers all work. I set the time, the date, and the alarm...

wait two minutes...

BEEP BEEP BEEP

Piezo is good too!

So a successful find for $12.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Today's hunting was a dud until at the last thrift shop where I found this pair in a drawer of junk jewelry. $3 for both!


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

dubs


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah, it's a Navitimer clone, with day and date and 24 hour time instead of real chronograph dials, and the band is not really convincing when you wear it, but it's keeping excellent time and I enjoy the circular slide rule and I happen to like the way it looks. $17 on Aliexpress. I hope it keeps ticking for a while.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

mougino said:


> Scored this Lip Type 10 "Croix du Sud" for 14€ ($15.6)  In pristine condition, I just snapped a fresh new battery and it came back to life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

. Bought this Westclox Scotty for $20 Canadian at an antique shop somewhere between Montreal and Quebec City.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

15 dollars Naviforce with no seconds hand for those who hate ticking sounds.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

GuessWho said:


> I've got a couple of under $20 watches.. Here they come!
> View attachment 1268711
> [


What is the brand and model of this one? Looks great!!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kademan K9070 watch review


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cousswrc said:


> What is the brand and model of this one? Looks great!!


I see no one has answered you. Although it's far from my field of expertise, this Russian brand whose logo looks like a heart monitor line is "Luch": https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luch_(watch)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

mougino said:


> I see no one has answered you. Although it's far from my field of expertise, this Russian brand whose logo looks like a heart monitor line is "Luch": https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luch_(watch)


I have one of those too:







Unfortunately, there is not much information to be had from examining the case from the outside. This is the back:








It is possible that one might learn more from opening the case, but I have bad memories from opening up watches, and I have neither the knowledge nor the skill set to know where to look for pertinent information.

Several years ago, there were plenty of these to be had on eBay, at very reasonable prices. Mine is very battered looking, and still it works and keeps good time. A mass produced, cheap watch, made to last, for the masses. It photographs well, probably because of its simple and clean design. When you handle it, you would not suspect it of being expensive, but then again, who needs that?


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My less than 20 dollars watch.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My less than 20 dollars watch


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Yet another watch for less than 20 dollars.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

This one for 15 dollars.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

This one too.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

And the last one.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This was £20, has "Swiss made" at the edge of the dial below the 6, not visible in the picture. No markings on caseback.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double


----------



## FDRLincoln (Apr 25, 2018)

Got this at Wal Mart last month for eight bucks. It is a "George" brand. I bought it because I liked the colors and it was cheap, but I have been pleasantly surprised by the quality. It has a Japanese quartz movement, has kept excellent time so far, water resistant, stainless steel back, and "feels solid," as good as any of my Timexes and Bulovas in terms of weight and feel on the wrist and better than any other watch I've picked up in this price range. The strap is feels much cheaper than the watch itself. It is getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Finally got some more $20 and under watches to show! This one is slightly used but a deal for $20!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14728039
> 
> 
> This was £20, has "Swiss made" at the edge of the dial below the 6, not visible in the picture. No markings on caseback.


https://ihc185.infopop.cc/eve/forum...&f=2291010082&a=tpc&m=3071007823&s=3206049661

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> https://ihc185.infopop.cc/eve/forum...&f=2291010082&a=tpc&m=3071007823&s=3206049661
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Interesting History! LOL Jim


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> https://ihc185.infopop.cc/eve/forum...&f=2291010082&a=tpc&m=3071007823&s=3206049661
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's interesting stuff. I have bought three K Worcester wristwatches before this.
Here is a better picture, and William Kay,


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

$20!


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

cousswrc said:


> So simple...!
> 
> View attachment 14676267


I have one of these. Love it!


----------



## UTGHK (Feb 13, 2011)

this is my $20 and less collection, which I love
wrist size 16.5 mm 6.5 inch

hmt Janata different staps ~37 mm diameter 18 mm band















hmt Jubilee different staps ~37 mm diameter 18 mm band















vintage Lanco ~35 mm 16 mm band















the crown of cheap watches goes to the following
Viceroy Watch, over 15 years old 40 mm diameter, 22 mm band
Was offered as promotional material by cigarette company Viceroy. It has it's logo on the dial. The dial is a bit disproportionate with big hands and small markers. 
It is diver style watch with rotating bezel, 60 clicks, no water resistance, very poor lume on the hands. The case is out of alloy and the case back is stainless steel. it is a screw down caseback. came on blue 22 mm plastic strap, now it is on a 22 bond nato style band.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

It is what it is.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

$20!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Where do find Seikos for 20 dollars please ?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Where do find Seikos for 20 dollars please ?


From my fellow watch Ho Show friend that has 180 watches!

He needed some cash to get three more watches so I bought 7 watches from him he didn't want anymore.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

$20!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I posted this in the X-mas watch thread but it probably belongs here is well. Paid 2 cents for it new plus $9.98 postage (US dollars). The specs say the dial is luminous but I did not find that to be the case with mine. I really wasn't expecting that for a watch at this price. 

Pros: Nice brushed finished case, supposedly stainless steel, leather band, Swiss railway station styling, second hand mostly hits the marks on mine, price. 
Cons: I think the second hand and possibly the minute hand could be a little longer.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This was £2.99, another one with a crack in the upper right area, but not massively visible.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

$20!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Lip Croix du Sud : 18$









Ingersoll : 12$


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That Ingersoll is great!!!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

The movement is rather basic and the watch is slow 35-40 seconds a day, but it was in pristine condition and I love the textured dial. I am quite happy with this find.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

India Ebay special, an early mistake but only £17! I'm under no illusion that the Seiko 5 badge is not original but the watch itself has been pretty well done and everything lines up. Looking at others similar the hands match and there's even some lume on the green part of the face!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This just in: 12€ Hmt Janata from eBay store *vintagewatchesforuk* + 2.8€ perlon strap from AliExpress. Total = USD $16.5 at today's change rate. Brings a little fun for rainy days! (like today)


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14755759


So much watch for the money! I am really beginning to prefer Timex over a lot of other brands!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei automatic 9199 review. Price ~20$ on ali





View attachment 14759947

View attachment 14759957

View attachment 14759963

View attachment 14759971


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Yet another watch for less than 20 dollars.


A man asks for the name and model


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14751509


I've seen a few watches by them, they're considered a fairly reliable cheapo brand right? Anything similar in quartz? I really like that design.


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Considering I was expecting it to not even work, for about $15 this is a fantastic conversation starter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> A man asks for the name and model


The dial reads "Oris". You tell that to the man!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> The dial reads "Oris". You tell that to the man!


A man is pleased


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wearing my Casio MRW-200H-1BV today. It sees only occasional use in recent years. Something of a semi-retirement.








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

Vostok Komandirskie Signal Corps:









Vostok Komandirskie Aircraft Carrier:









Jean Cardot Small Second Hand:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

The dial is a bit off (not all straight or lined up), shows 19 jewels with a 17 mov't, the sweep is short but overall for $15 it keeps "great" time...cheers p :-d

ps Shanghai on the tag is Shangha (minor error


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Two from the late and probably unlamented "Kronen & Söhne" but which keep good time. I frankly like the looks of the aviator model better than most if not all high quality versions of that design.


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

$15.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

And a field watch from Electric, which is selling all watches at 60% off. The strap was pretty garish so I swapped it out...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1416 vs Xiaomi Alifit SP1416


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

HOONNU Congrats on the Million views for your post!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

The Watch Ho said:


> HOONNU Congrats on the Million views for your post!


Thanks! Whoda thunk! If somebody published something to garner that much interest, it would be that! That wasn't sung around my cradle! ;-)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kademan K6153 watch review ~18$ on ali


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

mlstein said:


> And a field watch from Electric, which is selling all watches at 60% off. The strap was pretty garish so I swapped it out...


HEll yea looks good thanks for the heads up just ordered one.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mlstein said:


> And a field watch from Electric, which is selling all watches at 60% off.


Thanks as well for the head's up. Ordered this one. Came out $16. :-!









I wonder it this also has that nice smooth second hand sweep same as some of their dive watches?


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

mattbarker007 said:


> $15.


This is the same brand as Infantry on AE correct? They have some that I quite like the design on and field watches aren't something I wanna spend much on. How quiet does this one run?


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> This is the same brand as Infantry on AE correct? They have some that I quite like the design on and field watches aren't something I wanna spend much on. How quiet does this one run?


Yes, same brand. MDC by Infantry. Bought on Amazon for $15 a few months ago. No audible tick. Money well spent.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> This is the same brand as Infantry on AE correct? They have some that I quite like the design on and field watches aren't something I wanna spend much on. How quiet does this one run?





mattbarker007 said:


> Yes, same brand. MDC by Infantry. Bought on Amazon for $15 a few months ago. No audible tick. Money well spent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have their Daytona homage and I confirm: great little watch for the money!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

One I am wearing today......eBay special several yrs ago...nos 1985 for $8









Cheers p


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks as well for the head's up. Ordered this one. Came out $16. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14810337
> 
> ...


I have that too, but found it very hard to read without really good light. The second hand ticks, doesn't sweep. But they're great solid watches especially for the price.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HMT Californian, custom tribute to LaCalifornienne, £14.49.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two incoming: both timex, which i adore.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> two incoming: both timex, which i adore.


Good find!! ...I've been looking for another "perpetual calendar" myself ........cheers p |> |>


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I picked up this Citizen for $10 because I liked the unusual crown position. I tried to find information about it but couldn't. If anyone can direct me to information I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9194 automatic review ~20$


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Reginald 19€ Excellent dial, applied indices, looks much more expensive, ss case (checked), screwback, 40mm, 3atm water resistant, the bezel works, and the lume is simply ok. The clasp has very sharp edges and irritates the skin. I had to use a file to make it wearable.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> Reginald 19€ Excellent dial, applied indices, looks much more expensive, ss case (checked), screwback, 40mm, 3atm water resistant, the bezel works, and the lume is simply ok. The clasp has very sharp edges and irritates the skin. I had to use a file to make it wearable.


IMHO a review without a link - is waste of electrons but I don't seem to be able to get the link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32612346531.html?scm=1007.23534.124000.0&pvid=c60c5d36-4ee1-4835-b6b3-5b6d923a687a&rmsg=do_not_replacement&aff_request_id=ff98e3a3a3b24f3b8566e0165eafecea-1580425911613-09869-aYFyvNB&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1580425911613&sk=aYFyvNB&aff_trace_key=ff98e3a3a3b24f3b8566e0165eafecea-1580425911613-09869-aYFyvNB&terminal_id=a1b7b384fcd0459e8ce581cfd289e514 and the watch is no longer available anyway o|


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

$10.....I'm happy  cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$15.50!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> IMHO a review without a link - is waste of electrons but I don't seem to be able to get the link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32612346531.html?scm=1007.23534.124000.0&pvid=c60c5d36-4ee1-4835-b6b3-5b6d923a687a&rmsg=do_not_replacement&aff_request_id=ff98e3a3a3b24f3b8566e0165eafecea-1580425911613-09869-aYFyvNB&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1580425911613&sk=aYFyvNB&aff_trace_key=ff98e3a3a3b24f3b8566e0165eafecea-1580425911613-09869-aYFyvNB&terminal_id=a1b7b384fcd0459e8ce581cfd289e514 and the watch is no longer available anyway o|


Try this one: https://a.aliexpress.com/_TQnU2









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Bought my Reginald from this seller, mine as solid endlinks:

#Aliexpress € 21,16 | Luxury Regina...Reloj Hombre
https://a.aliexpress.com/_snMD96


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mlstein said:


> And a field watch from Electric, which is selling all watches at 60% off. The strap was pretty garish so I swapped it out...





Tsarli said:


> Thanks as well for the head's up. Ordered this one. Came out $16. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14810337
> 
> ...


Where did you guys order your electric watches from at such a low price?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14814085
> 
> View attachment 14814089
> 
> ...


That is a really cool way to rehabilitate a Mumbai redial. Kudos! |>


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

20€ + shipping on eBay, came without battery and a very *very* used blue leather strap. Hopefully I had both a battery and a Swatch steel bracelet available 









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

cuica said:


> Where did you guys order your electric watches from at such a low price?


Directly on their website.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino-I would like to thank you for turning me onto these silicone watch bands https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971487895.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5b2a4c4dpRq5iP> This particular brand has a more interesting pattern of holes than most but appears to only be available in 20mm size but there are other less interesting ones available from other sellers.
cool, no?​


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

$4.20 from the bay.


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

$0.00 from a post garage sale giveaway pile!


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

cuica said:


> Where did you guys order your electric watches from at such a low price?


Direct from the manufacturer. They were unloading their remaining stock at 60% off. It's now 50% off.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

FarmKid said:


> $0.00 from a post garage sale giveaway pile!
> 
> View attachment 14828677


Jackpot! 

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Tsarli said:


> Directly on their website.





mlstein said:


> Direct from the manufacturer. They were unloading their remaining stock at 60% off. It's now 50% off.


Thanks guys but no luck for me, I'm redirected to the EU site and their prices are around 75 and 87.5€.
What price is shown in the US site?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

cuica said:


> Thanks guys but no luck for me, I'm redirected to the EU site and their prices are around 75 and 87.5€.
> What price is shown in the US site?


Oh, sorry to hear that. It's $40USD and with 50% off (used to be 60%) still comes down to $20.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Tsarli said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that. It's $40USD and with 50% off (used to be 60%) still comes down to $20.
> 
> View attachment 14830547


I'll have to ask one of you guys to send one over the pond someday...


----------



## Madstacks (Nov 11, 2018)

I want to like it, aesthetically i do.. But i cant get on with the horrible hair pulling bracelet on this one..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Madstacks said:


> View attachment 14831265
> 
> 
> I want to like it, aesthetically i do.. But i cant get on with the horrible hair pulling bracelet on this one..


So put it on a leather strap ...









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nooka zub $11.95, Pulsar V691 Chrono $8!!, Waltham quartz $1.50 each new in box. All work great still need to clean up.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

FarmKid said:


> $0.00 from a post garage sale giveaway pile!
> 
> View attachment 14828677


You're KIDDING!! RIGHT???? WHAT a find!!

dave


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

10 euro casio ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ....


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9132m review






View attachment 14840907

View attachment 14840913

View attachment 14840915

View attachment 14840919


----------



## GoTribe (May 10, 2019)

ramrod77 said:


> Nooka zub $11.95, Pulsar V691 Chrono $8!!, Waltham quartz $1.50 each new in box. All work great still need to clean up.


Where did you score those gems?!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Freestyle regulator $15+$2.75 shipping courtesy of the bay. Had it for about three months, it's a work watch that gets bumps & bruises, takes it like a champ.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

GoTribe said:


> Where did you score those gems?!


Nooka and Pulsar on Ebay, others at local surplus store. I'm a sucker for a low priced watch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This was £8.00 and i've spent 5 ordering a mesh strap and 1 ordering new springbars for it.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Cheating a bit. Because I changed the strap so maybe it goes over $20


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

funktionz said:


> My favourite daily watch. Casio MW-240. Only thing I wished it had was a date window!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A date window would interfere with this watch's brilliant simplicity!


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Just bought this one for $20 from someone who sells watches on the street


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Just bought this one for $20 from someone who sells watches on the street


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Hamiltonite said:


> Just bought this one for $20 from someone who sells watches on the street
> 
> View attachment 14864361


I hope it didn't just fall off the back of a truck! This is a much praised watch, btw. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Hoonnu said:


> I hope it didn't just fall off the back of a truck! This is a much praised watch, btw. Wear it in good health!


Well it definitely feels durable enough to survive a fall from a back of a truck. Thank you


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14856361
> 
> 
> This was £8.00 and i've spent 5 ordering a mesh strap and 1 ordering new springbars for it.


With new strap and springbars,


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Just received my Nakzen Pagoda which I bought for 14 euros (winter sale & coupons).
I am really happy! This is a great watch at that price point!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

cousswrc said:


> Just received my Nakzen Pagoda which I bought for 14 euros (winter sale & coupons).
> I am really happy! This is a great watch at that price point!
> 
> View attachment 14868509











I paid a little bit more for this one, but I got the rattly bracelet |> And a Blue Dial too :-d

But these are still the best cheap quartz watch that will survive being used as a beater and costs comparatively the price of two or three coffees! Just make sure it is on offer at the time!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Casio edifice ef 106d 2av, $16 from the bay.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

£4.23 including postage.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

45.5mm of instant legibility..b-)

Ok, she was adopted from a pawn orphanage for the stipulated $20 fee..._but _ I did have to take her to my go-to jeweler for installation of a new $5 battery. The raggedy edges near the bezel are my 2nd attempt at cutting a crystal protector out of PET cell-phone screen. Since the crystal and bezel were level, I did the final trim carefully around the edge after I pressed it into place. As they say, 'Close enough for Gov't work!'.:-!

I hope it still qualifies.:-d


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

$10 redial...........Cheers p :-d


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

🙂


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio W-96H and Skmei 1278






View attachment 14879223

View attachment 14879225

View attachment 14879227


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

FarmKid said:


> $0.00 from a post garage sale giveaway pile!
> 
> View attachment 14828677


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

DHgate buy was in sale for $6. 13 days to Central US. Looks great and wears nice. Strap is flimsy leather / plether.

*Admin Edit, from our rules: 9. No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited.

You need to keep your counterfeit garbage off of WatchUSeek!*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$15.50!


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

ramrod77 said:


> DHgate buy was in sale for $6. 13 days to Central US. Looks great and wears nice. Strap is flimsy leather / plether.
> 
> *Admin Edit, from our rules: 9. No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited.
> 
> You need to keep your counterfeit garbage off of WatchUSeek!*


Copy...

Some I haven't posted...

Organa $5.50 
Poljot alarm $13 
Swatch scuba $15
Militia I $2.25 !!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$15.50 seems to be my lucky number for ebay timex. free shipping.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Seiko off eBay for $20. Removed broken bracelet and added a battery
View attachment _MG_0416_1582349644900.jpg

3 Timexs for $18 as a lot from good will


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Draconian Collector said:


> Seiko off eBay for $20. Removed broken bracelet and added a battery
> View attachment 14892129
> 
> 3 Timexs for $18 as a lot from good will
> ...


Seems I need to Up my eBay hunting game!

Very nice finds, but I am not jealous ...... Much!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$19.50 for this big beauty. came on it's original bracelet in fine condition.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Draconian Collector said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko off eBay for $20. Removed broken bracelet and added a battery
> ...


Haha I actually look for auctions with poor pictures. Most buyers won't bid if they can't get a good look before hand but at this range I'm willing to try my luck


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

$2 although big it wears nice!!!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

ramrod77 said:


> $2 although big it wears nice!!!


I am not going to write here, what that thing reminds me of, but it is something people wouldn't normally be wearing on their wrist!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Starking TM0916 small second hand quartz 





View attachment 14899841

View attachment 14899845

View attachment 14899847

View attachment 14899851


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My latest cheap vintage, £10.03.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

What's the best 36-38mm black dial field watch you can find right now on Ali under $20? Everything I see is too big outside of some children's watches with small straps.

Basically want something that looks like my Lorus ivory coloured field watch but in black, but not gonna wear it as much so might as well go cheap.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DomAndra said:


> What's the best 36-38mm black dial field watch you can find right now on Ali under $20? Everything I see is too big outside of some children's watches with small straps.
> 
> Basically want something that looks like my Lorus ivory coloured field watch but in black, but not gonna wear it as much so might as well go cheap.


Infantry makes field watches in 35mm and 40mm that you can find right around the $20 mark. I cannot think of any in the 36-38mm range.

If the 35mm is acceptable, they are currently available on US Amazon $18.99 with a coupon. They are Prime eligible with free returns. They are available in black and green.

They are also available on AliExpress.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B079DND6V1/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this Ultra-affordable brand on Ali.
Anyone given it a whirl?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Automatic-Watches/3486071_512450488.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000201053822.html


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this Ultra-affordable brand on Ali.
> Anyone given it a whirl?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Automatic-Watches/3486071_512450488.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000201053822.html
> View attachment 14903957


Hello ;=)
Looks interesting, is this what's called a Tongji movement ?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sure looks like it but given the pricepoint, probably the same quality as the one in the Tevise submariner or the Forsining offerings


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Smael 1801 square digital watch





View attachment 14908405

View attachment 14908409

View attachment 14908411


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this Ultra-affordable brand on Ali.
> Anyone given it a whirl?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Automatic-Watches/3486071_512450488.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000201053822.html
> View attachment 14903957


right pronounciation of the brand: SUCKS :-d


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

20 dollar Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

So beautiful...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

I wasted money. Paid 15 USD for this. Seiko navigator.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

6 USD for this. Is it worth ?


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My Casio CFX 200 for 16 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

8 USD Longines Dolcevita L5.655.4. Working perfectly. Hands missing.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> I wasted money. Paid 15 USD for this. Seiko navigator.


You when you read the time:









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

Bought it for 20$. Cleaned it wearing it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> I wasted money. Paid 15 USD for this. Seiko navigator.


It does indeed look pretty dead. I don't think I would have bid for something that looked like that. Then again, when it comes to watches, I'm pretty superficial.

You could always take it apart, if you need/want to learn about the inner workings of the things.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> 6 USD for this. Is it worth ?


It doesn't look instantly appealing. Obviously in a bad state. It is somewhat unusual. A jump hour watch, and I don't think I've seen that model before. Does it work? If it does, a new strap and a polish could do wonders. Otherwise I think it is probably not worth anything.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Casio MRW-200H filled with low-viscosity silicone oil - viewing angles are great with this mod.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

We have a bunch of vintage watches that you can't buy for $20 unless you happen to spot them in an eBay auction in this thread so how about some actual watches for $20?

Casio MTP-1183E, Casio MTP-V005L, & Nakzen Pagoda


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for many watches can't be reached at these low prices outside of the Usa, i often look and shipping is often very high, sometimes more than the watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nibosi NI2368 chronograph ~17$ on ali 





View attachment 14940257

View attachment 14940259

View attachment 14940263

View attachment 14940265


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, Which casio models you would recommend that are found easily in that price range ? The one i see at garage sales are usually out of order, no names, illegal stuff, of really ugly... Just can't believe the marvels i've seen here.
(i've seen nice looking new casios with sapphire recently, they look good but they're beyond the 20$ realm as far as i know)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, Which casio models you would recommend that are found easily in that price range ? The one i see at garage sales are usually out of order, no names, illegal stuff, of really ugly... Just can't believe the marvels i've seen here.
(i've seen nice looking new casios with sapphire recently, they look good but they're beyond the 20$ realm as far as i know)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

watch $13.50. strap $2.50! score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

10 USD


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

2 usd


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

2 USD


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

2 USD Swatch Skin


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

2 USD each.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Seiko High beat ladies for 1 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio W 750 for 10 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Exactly 20 USD for this Titan Edge , one of the thinnest watches in the world.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Danbooru said:


> View attachment 14937955
> 
> 
> Casio MRW-200H filled with low-viscosity silicone oil - viewing angles are great with this mod.


Cool mod. Love the look. What oil did you use, specifically?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Exactly 20 USD for this Titan Edge , one of the thinnest watches in the world.


This is absolutely gorgeous, Rajesh. A watch to wear for an important job interview. Yes, those will occur again, some time on the other side of this.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> Cool mod. Love the look. What oil did you use, specifically?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01NA7CZZC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - not currently available with this link but this is what I bought.

It must be low viscosity oil, I used this 50 cPs but I've seen people do it with 100. I initially used thicker stuff (>200) and it just jammed the movement


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1602 touch control digital watch ~1$


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one today..< $20 , new battery / cleaning and away it went.....cheers p









Vintage Timex....what else....:-d


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two new in the box-$20 each. they'll make great gifts for non-discerning friends and family!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> 8 USD Longines Dolcevita L5.655.4. Working perfectly. Hands missing.


How do you know that works in perfection? Even more it doesn't have hands to tell.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Second's hand is running perfectly. And I tried with hour and minute hands not belonging to this watch. Everything works OK. I am searching for original hands for this.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

1 USD Swatch Irony. Changed strap and battery.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

1 USD Casio Solar watch AL -180. Changed strap and applied Polywatch on crystal .


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio Solar for 5 USD . Have booster charge to battery and it's back to


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Again 2 USD Timex Expedition. Changed battery and added an old strap .


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello all, Casion Beside BEM-118L-5AVEF I believe, got for around 17$, needs a new battery and itll be good.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

$11.25 plus tax, free shipping direct from Electric. $12.17 all in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> $11.25 plus tax, free shipping direct from Electric. $12.17 all in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered one of the stainless versions. How do you like yours?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Around €20, the Tevise submariner


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> $11.25 plus tax, free shipping direct from Electric. $12.17 all in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_What_ ? WHere from ?
OW01 Nato Officer Watch
Regular price €150,00 Sale price €75,00
https://eu.electriccalifornia.com/collections/womens-watches
european site shows a woman version only ... they must be kidding.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

manchette said:


> _What_ ? WHere from ?
> OW01 Nato Officer Watch
> Regular price €150,00 Sale price €75,00
> https://eu.electriccalifornia.com/collections/womens-watches
> european site shows a woman version only ... they must be kidding.


That's the price on the US site, you're being redirected to the European site due to your location.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I ordered one of the stainless versions. How do you like yours?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


Well, I wouldn't pay MSRP for it, but I think it is very good for the $12-$25 they've been going for over the past several weeks.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Well, I wouldn't pay MSRP for it, but I think it is very good for the $12-$25 they've been going for over the past several weeks.


Yeah, I figured $10 plus tax was worth the risk.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

nachodaddy said:


> I ordered one of the stainless versions. How do you like yours?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


yeah i bought two different models at $20 each. and a few cool straps. now they're 50% off that price!

solid cheap watches. stylish and unique-ish. the crystal distorts in certain situations but certainly worth $22. or $12!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


Here we go again,

Just when I thought you had changed.

Copy and paste to 100.

Go...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


> yeah i bought two different models at $20 each. and a few cool straps. now they're 50% off that price!
> 
> solid cheap watches. stylish and unique-ish. the crystal distorts in certain situations but certainly worth $22. or $12!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price is great, but as usual they don't ship to EU or have ridiculous prices. €87,50 for a watch that sells for $13,75 on the US site.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$5.50 plus tax!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$19.50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Vintage Timex hand wound watch, $17.12 after tax bought on eBay.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 3002M high beat quartz watch (caline SII VH64A 4bps)






View attachment 15024649


View attachment 15024643


View attachment 15024645


View attachment 15024647


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$7.50 on a super nice japan made expansion band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cheap by all means automatic, yet looks pretty interesting ~16-18$ on ali. (Link in YouTube video description)






View attachment 15040957

View attachment 15040963

View attachment 15040965

View attachment 15040967

View attachment 15040969


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Seemed like a deal at $10+tax.

Convinced a coworker to snage the FW01, he loves it for $12+tax. Threw mine on a grey nato I had (the one it came with was too thick and the gap between the rings was odd IMHO)

Great watch for the price.

Love this thread btw...long time lurker on this thread.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Two digital Skmei watches 





View attachment 15059655

View attachment 15059657

View attachment 15059669

View attachment 15059663

View attachment 15059667

View attachment 15059671


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This just arrived today from the Fossil website. A deal I learned about from the ManOnTime site.

Are you kidding me?

The dial is a magnificent matte silver that plays as white until it hits certain light. The numbers are raised and the hands lined, in a way that looks more quality. For some reason, it reminds me of a mix of a Stowa Partitio and one of those funky Stowa Prodivers in this shade of green.

With the 40% off TREAT coupon code and cash back from one of the rebate sites, this comes to less than $20. Again, are you kidding me? The nice, soft leather strap feels like it's worth that!

It looks great on. I'm going to wear the crap out of this.

I believe this deal, and some of their other color iterations, are still available on the Fossil site.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pretty good find!

I looked and some of the other color ways IMHO are nicer but sadly to far out of budget for this thread.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

link please



WorthTheWrist said:


> This just arrived today from the Fossil website. A deal I learned about from the ManOnTime site.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> $5.50 plus tax!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried finding this once before and failed. Please could you provide the ref?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

19.95!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gedmis said:


> link please


Fossil.com. Search "Forrester."

Looks like there's only one model left, not this color, and they want more for it now.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Target and Amazon has a Casio flash sale last week. Since I have a Target credit card, I picked up this from Target for $13.29 plus tax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

I had this watch on my eBay watchlist, received notification of price drop to $14 with shipping, last one on stock. Yoink!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice looking Naviforce watch NF9176 ~18$





View attachment 15076843

View attachment 15076845

View attachment 15076849

View attachment 15076853

View attachment 15076861

View attachment 15076869


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This just arrived today from the Fossil website. A deal I learned about from the ManOnTime site.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


FYI, Fossil's site is now offering 50% off with coupon code EXTRA50.

Taking this one down to $17.30! Trust me; it's worth every bit of that.

https://www.fossil.com/en-us/products/forrester-three-hand-brown-leather-watch/FS5610.html

Other colorways available for under $25 with the code.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Latest Ebay find. 19.99


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio WS-1100H just a bit more than 20$


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

bam! and i've found the perfect timex strap for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new. $16.50!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered an Eaglemoss Indian Soldier, £4.99


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1155B amd Smael 1545 (Casio Mudmaster knockoffs)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered an Eaglemoss Indian Soldier, £4.99
> 
> View attachment 15142247


Wow, Eaglemoss is still going? |> The Energizer Bunny should take lessons.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know if they still are, they never had them in any shops by me anyway. These came out a few years ago, still various ones on ebay.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

@WorthTheWrist 
What model is that and is the deal still live?
Thanks!



WorthTheWrist said:


> This just arrived today from the Fossil website. A deal I learned about from the ManOnTime site.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> @WorthTheWrist
> What model is that and is the deal still live?
> Thanks!


Fossil Forrester Model 2.

It looks like they are out of stock. I see a blue-dial version but now they want almost $50.

But it went out of stock a while back, and then came back. So I would keep an eye out if you're interested at Fossil.com and wait for another big sale.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I had three watches under 20 USD...








19 USD








10 USD








12 USD

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought an MDC b-uhr style watch, £10. The nato strap on it is good, the hands are loomed, it's ok for a cheap watch, no lume on the dial.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought an MDC b-uhr style watch, £10. The nato strap on it is good, the hands are loomed, it's ok for a cheap watch, no lume on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15168749
> View attachment 15168751
> ...


I find Infantry an excellent brand to try out different styles with. If this style of watch turns out not to be your cup of tea, then you are not a lot out of pocket for it. It looks the business!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought an MDC b-uhr style watch, £10. The nato strap on it is good, the hands are loomed, it's ok for a cheap watch, no lume on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15168749
> View attachment 15168751
> ...


I would be interested in your opinion of the watch. I've had this in my cart several times, but I haven't yet clicked "buy."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it's great for the price, there are probably some, not many, people charging that amount for nato strap. The hand lume is very noticable going from light areas to dark areas of the house. I ordered a b-uhr strap for it, saw one on ali for £9.86 with the coupon.
I wish the hands were longer and the case was matt, but that's me thinking about WW2 b-uhrs, ok for anyone who just wants a watch they like the look of.









Edit:
I opened the back, it has a Seiko Hattori PC21S movement.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio F-84w F-91W Skmei 1412


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this casio is a secure value


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I think it's great for the price, there are probably some, not many, people charging that amount for nato strap. The hand lume is very noticable going from light areas to dark areas of the house. I ordered a b-uhr strap for it, saw one on ali for £9.86 with the coupon.
> I wish the hands were longer and the case was matt, but that's me thinking about WW2 b-uhrs, ok for anyone who just wants a watch they like the look of.
> 
> View attachment 15172605
> ...


This is the watch now:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

This thread's name should be changed to,

"What watch did you get for the price of a WUS premium membership?"

Or

"What watch did you get *instead* of a WUS premium membership?"


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1372 review. Moon phase and Tide graph ????


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Aidis MY-050 watch review (Homage to Luminox Evo Navy Seal Colormark) ~20-22$






View attachment 15358242


View attachment 15358244


View attachment 15358245


View attachment 15358239


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

See my watch...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

And this one Casio DW5700 screw back...


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

$5.00 at Goodwill...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1629 ~ 20$ on ali





View attachment 15377365

View attachment 15377368
View attachment 15377371
View attachment 15377370


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I have $20.99 in PayPal and I'm looking to get something for $19 shipped as after tax, I'll be at $20.90. I have been bitten with the Swatch bug as a buddy of mine just got one. I don't currently have one as I sold my Keith Haring one a few years ago.

Most of the ones in the sub-$20 range are pretty beat up, but I did see two new ones that I could probably get but the styles are a little more eye catching than I'd prefer.

Here they are:
















The mask one is a little too loud for me and the gray one is seasonal, but would be a cool winter watch, I suppose. I do have my eye on some others, as well as a watch in the sale forum, which I hope to move to increase my meager watch budget.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> View attachment 15376344


Very jealous


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Very jealous


This was a lucky one!


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Less than 1 dollar...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio CMD 30B....


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

It is Casio DBC 150, again less than 1 dollar.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Bought this Casio G-500GD , look like unworn. Changed battery, but it's not working.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Swatch Irony Aluminium , I changed battery and strap. Working perfectly. Again less than 5 dollars.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Bought this Casio G-500GD , look like unworn. Changed battery, but it's not working.


This may not be the answer, but did you do the "Reset Procedure" when you changed the battery? On most of the Casios when I have changed the battery you need to touch the AC, the All Clear contact with the negative terminal on the battery to reset the electronics before it will accept the new battery. Sometimes the tweezers you may use could be both anti-magnetic and non-conductive, if so a Paper Clip is your friend!

Search Google for how to reset the battery after change on "Casio G-500GD"

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> This may not be the answer, but did you do the "Reset Procedure" when you changed the battery? On most of the Casios when I have changed the battery you need to touch the AC, the All Clear contact with the negative terminal on the battery to reset the electronics before it will accept the new battery. Sometimes the tweezers you may use could be both anti-magnetic and non-conductive, if so a Paper Clip is your friend!
> 
> Search Google for how to reset the battery after change on "Casio G-500GD"
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim
I have reset it .
But I saw that due to leakage from old battery the metallic contact is corroded. This is a major problem with most of Casio watches using 1.5 volt battery.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Thanks Jim
> I have reset it .
> But I saw that due to leakage from old battery the metallic contact is corroded. This is a major problem with most of Casio watches using 1.5 volt battery.


Sorry to hear that! I have had some success using "Switch Cleaner" that you can get from good electronics suppliers, but this is not a magic cure all though!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Sorry to hear that! I have had some success using "Switch Cleaner" that you can get from good electronics suppliers, but this is not a magic cure all though!
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


Thanks Jim...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Lip tank- £5 including postage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

whatmeworry said:


> Lip tank- £5 including postage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch...


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Nice watch...


Be even nicer with a link


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Be even nicer with a link


I honestly would expect any link to say "This listing has ended". Wouldn't you?


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Picked this up for $18 at wally world yesterday.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

scrumpypaul said:


> I honestly would expect any link to say "This listing has ended". Wouldn't you?


That's exactly what it would say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Picked up this Tian Wang GB3152S/DD off Ebay back in May for $12.05. The day/date is busted (as per the Ebay listing) but i haven't gotten around to getting the tools/ parts to pull the dial and fix it and/or replace the movement. Frustratingly it keeps excellent time.








This arrived today. Another Ebay find, it is a Q&Q SmileSolar BAR20 Series 001 RP04J005Y. $18.71, before sales tax, new in the box.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Picked up this titanium Seiko at the local pawn shop for $16


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My shopping last week. Each watch less than 20USD. I will change battery and let's see the results...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No. 2


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No. 3


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No.4


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No.5


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No.6


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No.7


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No.8


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No.9


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

No. 10


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

All are here.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

$15 for my childhood grail


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> No. 2


$20! If it works that's a score!!  keep us updated if it's still alive after battery change!
If it works you can try this Android app to communicate with the watch:









Keyboard Emulator for Seiko UC - Apps on Google Play


UC-2000 Keyboard




play.google.com


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

I just now changed the battery. And it's working.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> I just now changed the battery. And it's working.


Congrats, they're worth $100-$200 (in better shape), you got yourself a deal!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

This is also in the "what are you wearing" thread but I just bought this a few hours ago for less than ten British Pounds from Argos in the North of England. I plan to do a reverse display mod because I reckon it will look amaaaaaaaaazing.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Casio Worldtimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

My HMT I've had it since March it keeps time well and I think it looks good


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

neilziesing said:


> Casio Worldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it difficult to swap out the strap?


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Got this for 15 off of eBay. EZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

The pieces in my collection under $20 

Best,
MB























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> No.8


Are you kidding? Even in rough shape, finding a DW-5000 is a score. Hope it fires up for you.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> Are you kidding? Even in rough shape, finding a DW-5000 is a score. Hope it fires up for you.


I have collected around 10 screw back Casio including WW 5300 and WW 5100 all below USD 20.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Today's first watch.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Second one.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Third ... Less than 1 USD


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Fourth one....


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

And last 8 USD....


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

All together ....


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

And this Protrek ... Little more than 20 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi all
In last half an hour, I make one G-Shock from two in the junk. Swap module, replaced battery and wash it . And I got a working G Shock G-056 thinnest G-Shock , again less 20 USD.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

G-Shock is a great value for money


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Rajesh, please combine your consecutive pictures into 1 single post.
Do not post 10 pictures in 10 different posts to follow.
It breaks the forum readability, and could be considered a tactic to reach the 100 posts needed for sales.
Thanks.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My Casio Sea Pathfinder SPF 51. Around 10 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

mougino said:


> Hi Rajesh, please combine your consecutive pictures into 1 single post.
> Do not post 10 pictures in 10 different posts to follow.
> It breaks the forum readability, and could be considered a tactic to reach the 100 posts needed for sales.
> Thanks.


Hi, I have no program of selling watches I near future. I just post my watches to show my acquired watches at rock bottom prices to all likely mind people.
Thank you...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Hi, I have no program of selling watches I near future. I just post my watches to show my acquired watches at rock bottom prices to all likely mind people.
> Thank you...


While that might be true, but you post back to back to back. If you can do 3 individual posts over 5 minutes you can just make 1 larger post. Honestly it will be considered "speed posting" and it will have action taken by moderators. He is just trying to give you fair warning.

All the watches you posted are fantastic pick ups for <$20USD


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> While that might be true, but you post back to back to back. If you can do 3 individual posts over 5 minutes you can just make 1 larger post. Honestly it will be considered "speed posting" and it will have action taken by moderators. He is just trying to give you fair warning.
> 
> All the watches you posted are fantastic pick ups for <$20USD


Thanks ...
Now I will not post more than 2 watches per week. I hope that is within limits ...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Thanks ...
> Now I will not post more than 2 watches per week. I hope that is within limits ...


You can post 10 watches or 100 watches....just don't do it back to back. If you can do it back to back, you can do it as 1 large post, Just saying.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> You can post 10 watches or 100 watches....just don't do it back to back. If you can do it back to back, you can do it as 1 large post, Just saying.


OK
I got it now...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Often simple actions are interpreted as intentions.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Mumbai Seiko 5. Movement/case is legit seiko, guess its a frankenwatch from spare parts. $14 on ebay.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Bob1035 said:


> Mumbai Seiko 5. Movement/case is legit seiko, guess its a frankenwatch from spare parts. $14 on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 15406001


Nice watch.
But confirm that it is not a repainted watch. At 6 o'clock -the movement number and case number are written in most of Seiko 5 , but missing in your watch. Nowadays lot of repainted and polished watches are being sold in India.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Nice watch.
> But confirm that it is not a repainted watch. At 6 o'clock -the movement number and case number are written in most of Seiko 5 , but missing in your watch. Nowadays lot of repainted and polished watches are being sold in India.


Oh I have no doubt that it is a parts bin mishmash with incorrect, non-original parts. I bought it as a cheap way to take apart and re-assemble an automatic, and for that its been great. Actually keeps decent time to boot.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Bob1035 said:


> Oh I have no doubt that it is a parts bin mishmash with incorrect, non-original parts. I bought it as a cheap way to take apart and re-assemble an automatic, and for that its been great. Actually keeps decent time to boot.


I bought this Seiko 5 7009-3071 all original , little more than 20 USD.
Sorry for poor pictures, otherwise it is in immaculate condition.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My ~USD20 watch was stolen years ago. Looked like this. More or less.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My today's watch, much less than 20 USD. Nike Oregon...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Raketa Marine 24h*


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> My today's watch, much less than 20 USD. Nike Oregon...


I like the look of this watch 👍 I am sure I had something similar in the 1970's

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

This is my Casio GS 16 Space Warrior . Got it for 12 USD. No strap , but working.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, that is so 80's!!! Takes me back to my childhood, good find!


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

£5


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

artus said:


> £5


Nice pick.
Rotary watches are my favourite .


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Cant remember if i uploaded this model before but as time goes by i like it more. Its full metal and has great viewing angle too. Get one as long as they are in production.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I've seen numbers for that skmei...lug to lug distance of 66+mm...first link off the case does not articulate increasing the lug to lug to a massive number.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

kostependrhs said:


> Cant remember if i uploaded this model before but as time goes by i like it more. Its full metal and has great viewing angle too. Get one as long as they are in production.
> View attachment 15410743


Excellent and durable watch. It could be much better if it was solar.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Miggyd87 said:


> I've seen numbers for that skmei...lug to lug distance of 66+mm...first link off the case does not articulate increasing the lug to lug to a massive number.


I've got one and decided to stick it in a cushioned vice to nip the first links to lessen the angle and it seemed to have done it no harm whilst making it eminently more comfortable to wear.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

scrumpypaul said:


> I've got one and decided to stick it in a cushioned vice to nip the first links to lessen the angle and it seemed to have done it no harm whilst making it eminently more comfortable to wear.


Really? I'd have expected something to break.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Miggyd87 said:


> Really? I'd have expected something to break.


No. I was very gentle but it still gave quite a bit with a couple of nips.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

$9 on the closeout rack at Walton's Market.

Ditched the expand-o metal hair-puller for this perforated strap I had kicking around.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Good


----------



## TimexSocialClub (Apr 4, 2020)

Very cool! Seem that Casio had a plethora of watches with all sorts of mini arcade games on them.



Rajesh Kumar said:


> Casio GS 16 Space Warrior


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

This Casio TS 100 watch baught for 5 dollars...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice buy !


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

jhdscript said:


> Nice buy !


Thank you.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

I got this Casio DB 520 for less than 5 dollars. Changed the battery. And it's working perfectly...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice find too !


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio DW 290T. Baught for 7 dollars , replaced Battery plus little Polywatch on crystal...


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Breo Polygon. Won on eBay for £2 plus £3 postage. Described as 'Like New' which sadly it wasn't due to dirty strap (cleaned) lots of small scratches on crystal (I might take a rag and some toothpaste to that) and dead battery (changed). Still, it's quite a fun watch but I just wish sellers took more care with their listings.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My next watch is Swatch Skin Jelly. I spent 11 USD in total. Only problem is its strap which is small in size.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Victorinox Swiss Army watch Titanium 24304. Baught for 12 USD. Bezel ring was missing. I fixed one from the junk. And it's looking beautiful.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

£16 from ebay. Brand new with tags!























Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Bought this Naviforce 9124 at the beginning of this year. Genuinely impressed by it. Nice watch around £12 on Ali


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

great naviforce !


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> Bought this Naviforce 9124 at the beginning of this year. Genuinely impressed by it. Nice watch around £12 on Ali
> View attachment 15420969
> View attachment 15420970


Looks great...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

This is Marvin Tyre Watch I got for around 10 USD. No tyre , good crystal and running perfectly. Can someone please help me to get tyre for it ? Thank in advance.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

One of my favourite Casio, the AW-80, got this on Ebay a couple of months back for £10 (pre-owned)
This little Casio has an excellent amount of features on it, it's really light and sits great on the wrist too.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered 2 Ravel watches, one with QUARTZ on the dial and another of similar design with DELUXE on the dial, the first one arrived, £6.95 including postage off ebay, the second one, £14.99 including postage, was off the Ravel website, they have two websites, a retail one and a trade one.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

I guess some walmarts are closing their jewelry section. All watches were $5 each except for the G shocks, one was 10 (round one) and the other was 15, casio digital with dark face was $4. Great deals.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

ramrod77 said:


> I guess some walmarts are closing their jewelry section. All watches were $5 each except for the G shocks, one was 10 (round one) and the other was 15, casio digital with dark face was $4. Great deals.
> 
> View attachment 15426962
> View attachment 15426963
> ...


Good chance for Casio lovers...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

I bought this Seiko 5 Actus for 14 dollars. Need cleaning and original bracelet.


----------



## Titan3series (Mar 7, 2016)

HMT pilot type watch. $7 shipped and took 3 months I receive from eBay seller.

Its a mechanical watch that was "refurbished" for $7. Can't beat that.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

ramrod77 said:


> I guess some walmarts are closing their jewelry section. All watches were $5 each except for the G shocks, one was 10 (round one) and the other was 15, casio digital with dark face was $4. Great deals.
> 
> View attachment 15426962
> View attachment 15426963
> ...


Brilliant Casio bargains 👍


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The Ravel DELUXE arrived. A clear plastic box instead of a cellophane pack, a nice leather strap, better branding on the inner strap and caseback. The watch body looks about the same quality but the dial has better finer 5 minute markers and the other minutes marked. The DELUXE is approx 38mm across and the QUARTZ approx 37mm across. The movements are almost the same, the QUARTZ has Seiko PC21S and the DELUXE has Seiko PC21J.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Mistake by Amazon.ca, $15.00 Canadian. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

I seen this on eBay & just loved the dial. The face looks like a flower...or sharks teeth..or geometric triangles.
An "Eaglemoss Replica"
Israeli Navy Commando 1960's watch, for £3.99 bnib.
I know these are either loved or loathed, personally I am really pleased with what I paid for it. I doubt I'd pay more than £5 for an Eaglemoss but some of their replicas are worth checking out even if your into military stuff.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That is based on an Eterna, I had one a few years ago and put a bracelet on it, sold it eventually.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Stephen2020 said:


> That is based on an Eterna, I had one a few years ago and put a bracelet on it, sold it eventually.


I really like it, brings a smile to my face when I check the time.
It's actually reasonably well made too, pleasantly surprised tbh.
Cheers


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> Brilliant Casio bargains ?


5 dollars? .. too pricey... LOL

and no.. they are not closing.. they do this every year. Close out time and make room for Christmas decor.

They also have a bunch if Ironmans for ladies for 9 bux.

Casio Deal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

"G shocks, one was 10 (round one) and the other was 15"

Ramrod you got two G shocks for $25? I'm jealous of that deal.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Less than £2 shipped. Planning to do a reverse LCD mod which might also mean I'm rid of the rather silly microscopic dot day indicator against the printed days....


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Rob22 said:


> "G shocks, one was 10 (round one) and the other was 15"
> 
> Ramrod you got two G shocks for $25? I'm jealous of that deal.


I was surprised when I saw them. I only pulled the trigger on a set but they had more, by the time I went back they were sold


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

car wash watch! haha. $13.95 new and i'm delighted!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Got this one from Aliexpress, a really well finished watch for just over £10 delivered.
I've seen this on Amazon uk for around £27 (inc p+p).
The watch comes in a few different colours, it was a toss up between red dial or blue for me.
It says 'Swiss Brand' on the dial, but I highly doubt it 😀
Anyway, it's delightful just how nice this watch is for the money, even the mesh bracelet is tidy, the clasp is etched too.
I like it a lot.
Nibosi Quartz watch..Japanese movement, 41mm x 8.5mm, free cloth & adjustment tool thrown in too.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Stephen2020 said:


> That is based on an Eterna, I had one a few years ago and put a bracelet on it, sold it eventually.


I also opted for a strap change 👍


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That looks better! Some of them Eaglemoss straps are too basic. Not all, I have got a West End homage and the strap is leather lined canvas (I assume faux leather) and it's ok.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Stephen2020 said:


> That looks better! Some of them Eaglemoss straps are too basic. Not all, I have got a West End homage and the strap is leather lined canvas (I assume faux leather) and it's ok.


I've acquired the 1950's Italian Diver replica too. The quality is really very good & as an everyday watch, gardening, working, some of those Eaglemoss are ideal. 
I've also noticed some of their replicas selling for £30 on the fleaBay 🤤


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, some ripoff prices out there.
This West End was something like £5 including postage,


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Received this one on the left from Ali the other day. I think it looks good. It wears well. It's a cheap alloy case, but it's solid and provides a nice weight. The suede-ish strap is nice. I need to eat a little more bacon to make it fit though - it's just a little loose which sucks. For $13CAD, why the heck not?








24.75US $ |Relogios Masculino WWOOR Watch Men Tops Brand Leather Sports Date Watches For Men Green Waterproof Creative Clocks Reloj Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

1950's Italian Navy Diver replica, £4.99 bnib. 
Panerai style
A lovely replica.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought another Ravel, this would have been £7.99 including postage but I had an ebay coupon and it was £3.79. The strap fits my 7 1/4 wrist nicely, I like expanding metal straps, if I got reductions again I might buy more just to get the strap. 
It also has a Seiko PC21S movement.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Blenheim Navigator - £17 new from eBay. Sapphire crystal, stainless steel case and SEL bracelet, Miyota quartz inside. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

whatmeworry said:


> Blenheim Navigator - £17 new from eBay. Sapphire crystal, stainless steel case and SEL bracelet, Miyota quartz inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice one if Sapphire is really sapphire, and SS case is not alloy.
For that price, seems to be a bargain.

Would you mind sharing a link ? (I search Blenheim on eBay without success) thanks !


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Please share a link of Blenheim Navigator .


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Got this for 5 bucks....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> Got this for 5 bucks....
> 
> View attachment 15442706


I'll give you $2 for it


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'll give you $2 for it


It's just a homage, so yeah $2 is good


----------



## MaximusPower (Sep 8, 2020)

This Naviforce, Citizen EcoD homage , 15AUD like 10USD a few of years' ago. I realized the colours are more vibrant than the Citizens'.. works well , good beater


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I paid $13 apiece for a black MDV-106 Duro and a G-9000 Mudman when Walmart put a bunch of Casios on clearance a few months back.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

ugawino said:


> I paid $13 apiece for a black MDV-106 Duro and a G-9000 Mudman when Walmart put a bunch of Casios on clearance a few months back.


Almost never do I wish to shop at walmart. I'm jealous. I tried calling my local walmarts but nobody ever picked up. Damn.


----------



## MaximusPower (Sep 8, 2020)

ugawino said:


> I paid $13 apiece for a black MDV-106 Duro and a G-9000 Mudman when Walmart put a bunch of Casios on clearance a few months back.


Im so jealous of the ridiculously low prices you guys have in US


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Camaro95 said:


> Almost never do I wish to shop at walmart. I'm jealous. I tried calling my local walmarts but nobody ever picked up. Damn.


I live in a small town with a Walmart and one mediocre grocery store. The next best shopping destination is 45 minutes from home. So unfortunately I spend more time and money in Walmart than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

I just ordered this really nice-looking Ochstin for only 18 bucks (including shipping) from Banggood. When it arrives I'll report back with my findings. I have owned another Ochstin model for a few years now, and it still looks/functions as new with no issues at all, so I'm quite confident that this watch shall also be a very good one!

Glen


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful Rado Xeramo 160.0453.3.
Movement working, missing bracelet and bezel. Spent 4 dollars. Waiting for bracelet and bezel from a dead watch.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Vintage Orient Calendar Watch. Spent 20 USD. But needs servicing.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

ugawino said:


> I paid $13 apiece for a black MDV-106 Duro and a G-9000 Mudman when Walmart put a bunch of Casios on clearance a few months back.


The Duro is already a bargain at regular price. Even better for 13 bucks !
Good one.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> The Duro is already a bargain at regular price. Even better for 13 bucks !
> Good one.


Yeah, I paid $13 for a black one.

Liked it so much I went back and paid full price ($55) for a blue one.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

czmperbc said:


> I just ordered this really nice-looking Ochstin for only 18 bucks (including shipping) from Banggood. When it arrives I'll report back with my findings. I have owned another Ochstin model for a few years now, and it still looks/functions as new with no issues at all, so I'm quite confident that this watch shall also be a very good one!
> 
> Glen


Interested to see what you think about it. I was wanting to buy one.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£7.45 each from Aliexpress, I bought two of these, different dials & strap variations.
The white dial watch has a (thin) leather strap.
The silver/grey dial one has a decent nylon nato strap.
Etched logo crowns, clasps, buckles.
Lovely quartz watches for little money, copying the Nomos / Bauhaus style.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex Weekender Casual: $5


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nixon $15.99, Embassy by Gruen $9


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£5 from eBay, it stops & starts though, the seller made me aware of that fact.
Looks like a 'Mumbai special' 😀
I may well need to visit the HMT/Indian watch forum threads.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1329 review ~12$


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Caledonia said:


> £5 from eBay, it stops & starts though, the seller made me aware of that fact.
> Looks like a 'Mumbai special' 😀
> I may well need to visit the HMT/Indian watch forum threads.
> View attachment 15461386
> View attachment 15461387


It's a good watch. May need servicing.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$16.95!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Raketa Marine*


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Ingersoll « Tank wannabe » 18$


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Another Eaglemoss for £0.99 on the fleaBay.
1920's Italian Army Officer's watch.
Wasn't so keen on the faux leather strap, so I put it on a nato that kind of matched the dial, colourwise.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Caledonia said:


> I seen this on eBay & just loved the dial. The face looks like a flower...or sharks teeth..or geometric triangles.
> An "Eaglemoss Replica"
> Israeli Navy Commando 1960's watch, for £3.99 bnib.
> I know these are either loved or loathed, personally I am really pleased with what I paid for it. I doubt I'd pay more than £5 for an Eaglemoss but some of their replicas are worth checking out even if your into military stuff.
> ...


Love it. Who is the seller, I want one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

dropmyload said:


> Love it. Who is the seller, I want one.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Search for seller:looksandluxe on eBay uk 👍
That particular seller has lots of them


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Caledonia said:


> Search for seller:looksandluxe on eBay uk
> That particular seller has lots of them


Thanks. Unfortunately he doesn't seem to have that particular model. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

dropmyload said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately he doesn't seem to have that particular model.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I had a quick look, the seller has 12+ of the Israeli Naval Commando watch.
🤔


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Megir 2072 ~18$


----------



## GoTribe (May 10, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> *Raketa Marine*
> View attachment 15462830


where did you score this?!


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Caledonia said:


> I had a quick look, the seller has 12+ of the Israeli Naval Commando watch.
> 🤔


Thanks, got it!


----------



## rochester2 (Feb 11, 2013)

1987 swatch irony. $17+ $3 shipping. It`s older than me. The bracelet was tight so i replaced it with a oem strap from a 1996 chrono. I`m huge, but i think the 35mm size is perfect. Wish swatch would reissue these old models because i can`t wear their 43mm models, i`m not an elephant !


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

I took a chance on this & it arrived a couple of weeks ago, Guanqin automatic with open heart display for £12.60 from Aliexpress.
All the sub-dials work, it keeps great time, doesn't have a big power reserve though & the strap wasn't nice, so it is on a nato for now.
But for the price, I am stunned at how nice it is.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

a bit higher than 20$ (on the sale was for 20$)


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Really nice design on that Fossil combining railroad/arabic numerals but like most of their watches, way too big at 42mm. Wish they produced stuff at 33-38mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$7.95! aaaand a $60 servicing...


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A 1960's Soviet-era Svet, £17 inc shipping from Ukraine. I've started polishing the acrylic, the dial needs a clean, might just leave it as is though.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Caledonia said:


> Search for seller:looksandluxe on eBay uk 👍
> That particular seller has lots of them


He's doing a buy two get one free deal on his £4.99 watches so I've got three en route including the Israeli one you posted.


----------



## ggVGd (Sep 23, 2009)

Probably my most useful watch which I think I got on eBay a few years ago for under $20.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

scrumpypaul said:


> He's doing a buy two get one free deal on his £4.99 watches so I've got three en route including the Israeli one you posted.


Yeah, I noticed that, it's a decent offer.
I've picked up 6 of those Eaglemoss now, the Israeli & the Italian Diver (Panerai lookalike) are my favourites.
They all contain a Seiko/Epson movement & keep perfect time.
Some are crap though, Portuguese Colonial, French Army 1970's strap fell apart 😀
Good luck with your 3 👍


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

I also got these. Love the Bauhaus sort of vibe with the German one.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought this Ravel, £12.86 with a coupon, would have been £16.08.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

$17.00 from Walmart


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

ggVGd said:


> Probably my most useful watch which I think I got on eBay a few years ago for under $20.
> 
> View attachment 15481998


That watch has one of the faces that glows despite Indiglo correct? What do they call that?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Rob22 said:


> $17.00 from Walmart
> View attachment 15482944


Stop it!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone knows what would be a good one as a gift for my dads bday?
He likes stuff with a metal strap.
I supose he also likes the dress watch kind of thing, but I think he'd enjoy something a bit more flashy as well.

And it has to be bit of a toolwatch


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9184 automatic watch ~20$ on ali


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Eaglemoss German thing which cost me £3.33. I like the look of the watch although I need to think about a different strap as it is horrible.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
this last one looks good. 
Is this a steel case ?
have you found some similar models on Ali X or do you think this "brand" is better ?
Thanks


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> this last one looks good.
> Is this a steel case ?
> have you found some similar models on Ali X or do you think this "brand" is better ?
> Thanks


Magnet doesn't stick to front or back. So just some cheap alloy.
Looks okay though.
No lume.
As for the brand etc, I've never seen these on AE and for the price I paid to have them delivered within a few days from the UK I'm very happy.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Today's Eaglemoss. A 50's RAF.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I got my eaglemoss but seems the battery is dead.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£7 from fleaBay, the strap took a bit of cleaning, needs a battery & a couple of scratches removed from the glass now.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Dom M-436 quartz watch review. day, date, small second. ~17$ on ali


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Lorus 33mm, may be a woman's watch but I don't really care. Scratched up a bit but definitely wearable. Looks good on the original tan strap but it disintegrated (literally) when I tugged on the ends!! $5 + 4 shipping.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I paid MYR60 for it brand new. Which is way under $20 (~$15)

MTP-V004


----------



## grailkiller (Oct 28, 2020)

This dial has class!


jalak said:


> View attachment 15521440
> 
> 
> I paid MYR60 for it brand new. Which is way under $20 (~$15)
> ...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

jalak said:


> View attachment 15521440
> 
> 
> I paid MYR60 for it brand new. Which is way under $20 (~$15)
> ...


Casio is using Miyoto movements in some watches nowadays.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Casio is using Miyoto movements in some watches nowadays.


I think it's since the beginning. Not including their gshock/oceanus/lineage of course.

Their basic analog watches, from what I've tinkered with, were always miyota


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Another 2 Eaglemoss, £3 each.
Chinese Airforce 1960's & Australian Navy diver 1960's. Changed the strap on the Australian watch. It was hideous


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Half of my watches qualify as under $20. This one was a $3.98 E-Bay find, and I added a cheap strap.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Some new Skmei models ...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio CPW 310. Spent roughly 15 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Seiko A904-5100 bought for 5 USD.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$16.95 new in the box.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> $16.95 new in the box.


Nice watch. I have hundreds of rare Casio watches,but I couldn't find this model till date.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Swiss made vintage Rotary quartz. £20 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9206 sweeping hand chronograph ~18$ on ali


----------



## Jim B. (Aug 3, 2018)

Wal Mart clearance sale.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

This should be a good buy. 
Do you think it is near its real price ?


----------



## Jim B. (Aug 3, 2018)

manchette said:


> This should be a good buy.
> Do you think it is near its real price ?


You can usually find these around for USD 50.00 or so. The thing's bulletproof, how could I not get it ?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I wish we could get those prices here in Europe!



Jim B. said:


> You can usually find these around for USD 50.00 or so. The thing's bulletproof, how could I not get it ?


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Tonnier $20 with amazon coupon so technically 23.99 and pawn stars american aviator for 9.99!!!! Tonnier seems very solid for the price and the american aviator is just to tinker with changing the crystal/ movment/ hands plus i liked the dial.


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Bought used for about $13. Japanese market model.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Jim B. said:


> Wal Mart clearance sale.
> View attachment 15532458


Casio watch with Miyoto movement.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

$18 MRW-200H


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

omar77w said:


> $18 MRW-200H
> View attachment 15533707


Great Casio, really stands out with those orange numbers.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

1 dollar Swatch...


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

jalak said:


> View attachment 15521440
> 
> 
> I paid MYR60 for it brand new. Which is way under $20 (~$15)
> ...


This is the first MTP series I've seen with a railroad track, absolutely love it. I have a few watches from that line too that would have cost $100 if they had a Citizen or Seiko logo on it instead of $20-30.

This one looks like it's 40mm though? Bit big for me but nice design.


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Beautiful retro look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My Skmei top 10, most of them less than 20$


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

DomAndra said:


> This is the first MTP series I've seen with a railroad track, absolutely love it. I have a few watches from that line too that would have cost $100 if they had a Citizen or Seiko logo on it instead of $20-30.
> 
> This one looks like it's 40mm though? Bit big for me but nice design.


It is 40mm


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

justin33 said:


> Beautiful retro look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most basic watch, but very reliable and useful.
I have a black plastic version very difficult to find.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio Edifice , less than 5 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio Csterna , less than 5 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio AW48H, almost 2 USD.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Skmei 1639 bnib £9.50 fleaBay


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful Fastrack watch by Titan India . Just less than 1 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Timex watch , again less than 1 USD.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice looking Skmei 1623 ~12$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AlHBsv


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£9 from AliEx sale, Megir quartz chronograph


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Eight vintage Casio watches . Watch heads only. Each for roughly 2 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

a.b.art thin watch from scrap. Just 5 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Garmin forerunner 405CX. Just around 4 USD , got it from scrap.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My SMAEL 1617B and its cam remote button which i've been searching for hours 

---14$.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£13 Cadisen


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1639 ~14$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AswZXJ


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Caledonia said:


> £13 Cadisen
> View attachment 15580369
> View attachment 15580370
> View attachment 15580372


Wow, neat case back!


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

$15 bucks off of eBay. Hand-winder.


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)

$17 Amazon Warehouse Deal, watch was brand new, didn't have a box. Even the $25 regular price is a good value. Gray sunray dial, raised indices, lume. Really like this 38mm gem.


----------



## techdiamondtools (Sep 5, 2013)

Caledonia said:


> needs a battery & a couple of scratches removed from the glass now.


You can try using our diamond pastes and you will get great results. I recommend everyone to try our products: Diamond Polishing Pastes - Tech Diamond Tools


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Watch was free, replacing the bezel spring cost me $2 and some of my time.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bending the rules slightly but this is the least expensive watch I've ever bought for myself and I'm excited to get it.
$28 and free shipping if you buy 2.

Not my pic, credit to @cortman from his great review found here:









Armitron Griffy 34mm Review - Watch Clicker


Curious about the Armitron Griffy and want to know more? Check out our review with photos, specs & more.




watchclicker.com


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought one of these pilots, new, £9-something before postage, handwinding. Arrived today, I quarantined it on a shelf, might wear it tomorrow?
Did anyone else get one, I know nothing about the brand or movement?
Listing picture:


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Did it take long to arrive ? It looks nice. Crown seems long imo though..
Do you know the movement ?

I had one asian clone from the same tree, after a while the crown broke down  
I hope yours will last longer.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, 
It took 8 days to arrive, Germany to UK. Still on a shelf, will probably definately wear it tomorrow and see if I can get the back off. Thanks, I hope the crown will be ok!


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Cheap fashion watch day. Pull&bear, 18eu. One of my very few cheapies that look and feel good. The dial is sunburst. Changed the initial (bad) bracelet with a solid links one. Now looks and feels fine. Yes, its a fake small dial so dark colored that you never notice it.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Am wearing it now. Has a Tongji movement, one of those with an extra jewel on the bridge, the uppermost jewel, don't know if that is because it's a small seconds watch?


----------



## keittio (Feb 11, 2011)

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought one of these pilots, new, £9-something before postage, handwinding. Arrived today, I quarantined it on a shelf, might wear it tomorrow?
> Did anyone else get one, I know nothing about the brand or movement?
> Listing picture:
> 
> View attachment 15610796


Link, please... 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know if we can link to ebay, but it is this,


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Cadisen C-9066G chronograph sun/moon quartz watch review. ~19$*


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Gedmis said:


> *Cadisen C-9066G chronograph sun/moon quartz watch review. ~19$*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch looks good, especially the two versions that are not black. It's too bad about the materials and choice of movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Stephen2020 said:


> I don't know if we can link to ebay, but it is this,
> 
> View attachment 15613851
> 
> [/QUOTE


yes, you can
probably i found the seller
Items for sale by gertruhelfe0 | eBay
if im right currently sells 5 watches, none of them new, none of them the one you have
crown is very interesting, looks like a pocket watch crown. doesnt it hurt your wrist?
thank you


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It feels like any other watch to wear, don't notice the crown feelingwise. Maybe they will list some more very soon?


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

HMT Pilot - $15 I think on eBay. The strap was more than double the price of the watch. 😆


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Are hmt's expected to last long ? The one i had did not work a long time, from a supposedly good seller .


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Came in at $20 off the bay.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Skagen Fisk. $17 at a recent sale. The bezel rotates and the lume is surprisingly excellent!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1657 ~16$


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi all, 30 watch heads from scrap. Next week will be used for restoration of these. Some are just 1 USD some are little costlier.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

And these all are bought for around 10 USD . Not wearable but good for movements, parts and case.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

still well under $20 apiece.


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> In the spirit of this being the f71, let us see the ultraaffordables that you have AND still like and wear. Some people think that ultraaffordables will only last you a few weeks, so please state, how old your watch is. I have many ultraaffordables, which some of you may have noticed, but I'll kick off with one I wore recently, the Orkina PO homage:
> View attachment 1268641
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a couple of years.


Wow - they really did a nice job on that one!


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> still well under $20 apiece.


Very cool poster from yesteryear. I don't remember those watches, but I definitely remember those film boxes.


----------



## daytona604 (Sep 30, 2014)

The pandemic blues started me on a learning project via AliExpress. Sterile quartz sub for $8 + $7 for the coated domed crystal + $2 for lume powder and clear nail lacquer and $2 hands from Cousins UK and I have my own unique creation. It sure was a lot of fun!


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

daytona604 said:


> The pandemic blues started me on a learning project via AliExpress. Sterile quartz sub for $8 + $7 for the coated domed crystal + $2 for lume powder and clear nail lacquer and $2 hands from Cousins UK and I have my own unique creation. It sure was a lot of fun!
> View attachment 15664285
> View attachment 15664286


Really nice...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Obaku Mark Turn, less than a tenner delivered from ebay. With reversible strap, hence "Turn". A lovely elegant simple watch which is in really nice condition. I'd swear it had never been worn before.


----------



## jackvendetta (Dec 8, 2010)

10€ around 12$. Came working bad (No light, no sound, some superficial scratches...) A little bit of polywatch, new battery (1$) and a reset. Now like new


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1586 and 1637 review ~ 14$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AbHqb3 





View attachment 15669522

View attachment 15669523


Check more reviews here https://www.youtube.com/c/gedmislaguna


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Found this for 0.50 eu. No spring bars, no strap, no battery.
Now it works fine and i think it looks quite stylish.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the $5 USD Daiso quartz you may have heard about.


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

This little guy was ultra affordable - maybe 15 or so bucks about 5 or 6 years ago. In spite of the very low price, he's done absolutely everything ever asked of him and continues to deliver everything I need and nothing I don't. Probably the greatest value for dollar of any of my watches. A little warrior. Well done (as usual), Casio.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-218H 
£11.99 delivered, UK eBay 
I was a bit wary, so many copies on fleabay but it's all good.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new in the box, $16 USD


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£10 Sekonda from Ebay















Sanda 293 (smaller size @ 44mm)
$7.49 AliEx


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

HiramRanger said:


> All of these were $21 to $24. I could include three higher end Sotto dive watches I essentially got for $24 each when I returned a few watches to Precision Time that I was not happy with and they told me I could pick out three other Sottis of the same original retail value of $399 each.


Is that a Ceramico in the lower left corner? If so, I have the exact same one, and I absolutely love the look of it, but after wearing it a few times it just stopped and hasn't worked since.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£0.99 from fleaBay


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Caledonia said:


> £0.99 from fleaBay
> View attachment 15724310


Wow!! That's quite an attractive little thing. Was that including the postage as well?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

scrumpypaul said:


> Wow!! That's quite an attractive little thing. Was that including the postage as well?


Sadly not, postage cost double the watch price 😁
Looks as though it was a freebie or such from TIME magazine at one time.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

and one more Skmei, a big one this time ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Heads up:



Cuttalossa said:


> Can't beat this for a fantastic everyday watch. +copy code 'CPFS5RK' for free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 15736381












There are some other deals on the page:





Buy Timex 2021 - Available at Ashford.com


With a huge selection of Timex 2021 watches, shop for top brand name luxury timepieces at Ashford.com. Free shipping on all domestic orders. Check out Ashford’s full selection luxury men’s and women’s watches.




www.ashford.com





And this watch:








Timex Men's Watch TW2R96700


Pick up a Timex MK1 MEN'S Watch TW2R96700 today to add to your collection or as a perfect gift for that special person. Free shipping on all domestic orders. Check out Ashford’s full selection of luxury men’s and women’s watches.




www.ashford.com





That's right,* twenty bucks shipped!*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Add this discount and it drops to $16 shipped!

Miggyd87 said:
*ALERT!!!*

Use code, "ASHTW20", for 20% off your TIMEX order from As, this includes sale items.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Ticonderoga said:


> Add this discount and it drops to $16 shipped!
> 
> Miggyd87 said:
> *ALERT!!!*
> ...


Thanks for posting the additional discount!!
These are amazing deals...only problem is now I need a bigger watch case with 3 more slots.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Cuttalossa said:


> Thanks for posting the additional discount!!
> These are amazing deals...only problem is now I need a bigger watch case with 3 more slots.


Sock drawer


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Miggyd87 said:


> Sock drawer


At the hardware store they sell little screw in plastic coated "C" hooks. Get a piece of wood, maybe 40cm/18" long, stain and lacquer it, screw a dozen little of the C hooks and screw the "rack" into your closet. Then (for 'cheaper' watches) hang watches from the buckle. Room for a dozen more without taking any space.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> new in the box, $16 USD


Nice. Where did you find this?

Sent from my KB2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

dropmyload said:


> Nice. Where did you find this?
> 
> Sent from my KB2001 using Tapatalk


i've forgotten just where. it's a T2N302, also made with silver case/black dial and gold case/white dial.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Ticonderoga said:


> At the hardware store they sell little screw in plastic coated "C" hooks. Get a piece of wood, maybe 30cm/12" long, stain and lacquer it, screw a dozen little of the C hooks and crew the "rack" into your closet. Then (for 'cheaper' watches) hang watches from the buckle. Room for a dozen more without taking any space.


That is a fantastic idea !


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Acqua by Timex. It was $8.79 shipped from Ashford. It's only been a month, so we'll see how long it keeps on ticking.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

From the Ashford Timex sale three for under $60 all stainless steel cases.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Colorful squares Skmei 1627 and 1554 watch review (~13$ on ali)*
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AcI0Li






View attachment 15760198

View attachment 15760200

View attachment 15760201

View attachment 15760202


youtube.com/c/GedmisLaguna


----------



## jackvendetta (Dec 8, 2010)

17,84 $ (15€). Used but like brand new.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9203 review
~19$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A8JZt4 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tnjCKieh8


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

philskywalker said:


> Take off EH!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have fun replacing 2 batteries when it dies. Lots of screws. Still it is a nice homage to a Trintec watch. Bell and Ross actually copied Trintec.Unique Aviation Gifts and Marine Instruments for Pilots and Mariners!- which is a Canadian watch company.


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9203 review
> ~19$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A8JZt4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tnjCKieh8
> 
> ...


I recently tried to give a nice SKMEI watch in the Pay It Forward thread, but no one seemed to want it. I don't understand the reason, because they're decent watches.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

£8.50


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Watch was 8€ on Aliexpress + ~10€ rubber strap + an insert from a dead infantry watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1610 review






~10$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Al7vgQ


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just arrived. The AE-1500 "Big Face" which I got when it was $20.21 on Amazon. This is worthy of your attention Gedmis!










It even has bigger digits than my PRW-3000.










p.s. The real color of this watch is more of a subdued gray not sand.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sanda homage to the Citizen Aqualand, 15€ on Aliexpress + 2,50€ perlon strap:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9113 ~16$ 17.99US $ 40% OFF|SKMEI Lovers Watches Men And Women Fashion Casual Watch Nylon Strap 30M Waterproof Multiple Quartz Wristwatches reloj hombr 9133|watches center|watches mauricewatch unisex - AliExpress


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved the Chaoyada . I was supposed to get the Jinnaier. Cost was 9.24 USD. Just a cheap watch.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

This is one of my all-time favorite ebay bargains. At exactly $20...plus free shipping! It's an all stainless Caravelle with a manual wind Miyota 7-jewel movement and almost mint.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this in dollars here the UK, but around £6 including postage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Watch was 8€ on Aliexpress + ~10€ rubber strap + an insert from a dead infantry watch.


A few more of these 8€ ali-x squares with 2.5€ inserts and 2€ nylon straps:


----------



## Pdxbmw (Jul 19, 2018)

This was $20 at the pawnshop. It wasn't working when I bought it. One of the bridge screws had come loose and was lodged under the rotor. Quick and easy fix.


----------



## Pdxbmw (Jul 19, 2018)

All of these were under $20 each.


















The Vostok, which I turned into a team Zissou watch, was in a jar of watches. I think I paid $30 for the jar. The Wyler was in a bag of watches for $5. It needed the female part of a split stem. The Ollech and Wajs was in a jar of watches for $50. The Seiko 6309 was in a jar of watches for $80. The 5200 G-shock was from a $15 bag of watches. The MB Microtec was $4. The J. W. Benson was $15. These were all purchased from thrift stores over the years.









The Omega was in a jar of watches for $20. The Casio diver was $10. The Seiko 3803, silver dial, was $8 at an estate sale. The Seiko 4823, blue dial, was $20 at a pawn shop. The Seiko 4623, Salmon dial, was $5 at a second hand shop. The Carravelle diver was $5 from the same second hand shop.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Every time I go into Walmart, I check their meager little watch counter. Sometimes they have a section for marked-down watches, but there's usually nothing good in there.

Then one day I see a Timex Expedition gray-dial field watch with Indiglo for only $7! I snatch it up immediately,my knee-jerk impulse-buying so rapid that it wasn't until I got home that I discovered ... its crown was missing.

Womp-womp.

But then I thought, "Wait a minute; this is a new watch purchase from an authorized Timex seller. This should be fixable under their warranty."

I got on the Internet, got the process going, had to pay $8 I presume for shipping, and a few weeks later, here it is: My Timex Expedition field watch with Indiglo, new for $15.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

I have a seiko lm got it from eBay for 40 bucks lol


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

$16 inclusive of tax and shipping.










I picked up two other models at the same Ashford sale for the same price, $16 each, all in.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

12.44€ ($15) on AliExpress:









Alloy case and loud ticking quartz but quite nice dimensions: 40mm at the bezel (42mm with the ears), and lest than 10mm thin.
And the butterfly clasp bracelet was very easy to resize...

It came with a "PIN TIME" branding that I removed very easily with a q-tip and alcohol.























Nicolas


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The excellent CASIO W-217.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 15580370


With the least ME understanding... this is one mysterious gear train!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

sci said:


> With the least ME understanding... this is one mysterious gear train!


Isn't it lovely.
Especially on a £13 watch, a nice touch from Cadisen.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Naviforce 6 new watches quick view *


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Gedmis said:


> *Naviforce 6 new watches quick view *


If I needed to wear brass knuckles .I would wear one but my wrist is 7"


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Casio W-800H vs Skmei 1337 comparison and review




Casio W-800H https://amzn.to/2Qz6tpW 
Skmei 1337 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ATOzWN *


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not my pic obviously but I've got one of these in the post.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Affordable watches review channel *


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I paid 29EUR for mine, but people are finding it from time to time for less than 20. Casio AE-1500 (already shown in the thread). It is amazing how such a solid made watch with 10ATM WR can cost that less, and in addition to the huge PRO TREK-like display it still maintains 10 years autonomy on a single battery.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

One more digital Skmei 1735 ~16$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A0753P


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> This is one of my all-time favorite ebay bargains. At exactly $20...plus free shipping! It's an all stainless Caravelle with a manual wind Miyota 7-jewel movement and almost mint.
> 
> View attachment 15846904


Beautiful! What model is that?


----------



## OldBoldPilot (Dec 12, 2019)

Cross-post from Pilot & Military sub-forum
my weekend beater, $18.54


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

dropmyload said:


> Beautiful! What model is that?


It's a vintage watch from the 1070s. The year code is stamped on these old Bulova/Caravelle products so N6 = 1976. I'm sorry but there's no model number.  You'd be hard pressed to find another one in this condition anyway!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9203 review
> ~19$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A8JZt4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tnjCKieh8
> 
> ...


SKMEIYBE they, I don't know that looks like a nice watch. It puzzles me why no one wanted it. I wouldn't refuse it.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

A couple months ago Nordstrom Rack had a handfull of Timex/Todd Snyder collabs for 19.97 each. I grabbed these two.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Same with this Timex from the Rack.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Just received this twentyseventeen something watch that Xiaomi produces? Or it is a fake? I am not sure! Price was 20 euros.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

please delete


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1717 "Nautilus" review





~12-14$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Ak729F


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio W-737H ~20 on amazon https://amzn.to/3AFIU0U


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Rega "Digital" Jump Hour. Likely from the early 1960s. Manual wind with a movement made in... Israel? Just under $20 shipped from eBay. Didn't come with a strap so on the hunt for something era appropriate (like maybe a Speidel expansion strap?).


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

mougino said:


> Watch was 8€ on Aliexpress + ~10€ rubber strap + an insert from a dead infantry watch.


it's so difficult to tell an expensive watch from a cheap watch sometimes. That watch, to someone who does not know watches very well, ( like myself ), could easily be fooled for one of those expensive unobtainable watches you read about!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9113 ~14$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AlI3Vi


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I found all four of these in the junk bin at an antiques store, $5 each for a total of $20!

Each just needed a new battery, plus new straps for the Timex and Armitron. The Pulsar had what looked like rust on the bracelet, but it turned out to just be coffee, lol. All of them are keeping excellent time with working dates.

Three on the right in shockingly good shape, willing to bet the small scratches and dents came more from being tossed about in the bin rather than wear. With it's new strap, this has turned out to be my favorite. It's not something I'd buy new, I have several issues with the design, but I like the color combo I put together. Plus it's 37.5mm, stainless steel case (rare for fashion watches), and a Miyota quartz.









The Timex...just can't imagine what this watch has gone through. Still works, even Indiglo (most of the time)! I got a Speidel for it (5x the price of the watch lol) and have been wearing it. I like it because I haven't and likely never will wear a watch to this level of abuse.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio w-218h and Skmei 1496


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

HI, Gang!
For a change up, I thought I'd fasten one of my under $20 watches to display. This quartz powered INFANTRY DAY/DATE has been serving as my desk "clock" for a while, so I decided to take it for a ride today. Very interesting companion... . dave:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This was £9.00 before postage,


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

BiDen 0321 simple but decent field style watch


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

A Fossil outlet store find over 10 years ago for $12 - added the Milanese as the original band was worthless. A really entertaining chrono reset and hands adjustment with this movement.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Mrs Aardvark bought this one (for herself) in the 'Lifeline' charity shop when we lived in Manly NSW:









She thinks it was about AU $15.

Lifeline?



> In the UK and Ireland, Samaritans can be contacted on 116 123 or email [email protected] or [email protected]. In the US, the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline is 1-800-273-8255. In Australia, the crisis support service Lifeline is 13 11 14. Other international helplines can be found at www.befrienders.org.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£5 on the fleaBay a couple of months back, there are quite a lot of features on this watch. When activated the little 'eye' above the seconds means the watch will illuminate, flash & beep when an alarm, hourly chime or timer goes off 
Casio B640W


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

this time a bit different video 
HMT refubished (not original dial)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sanda 293 digital square watch review (DW-5600bb homage)


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Gedmis said:


> Sanda 293 digital square watch review (DW-5600bb homage)


I have the older Sanda 293, (£6.99) with positive lcd display, I removed the excess writing on the bezel with rubbing alcohol.
In fact, the bezel can be unscrewed & removed completely.
It keeps good time


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DC Lavman said:


> Rega "Digital" Jump Hour. Likely from the early 1960s. Manual wind with a movement made in... Israel? Just under $20 shipped from eBay. Didn't come with a strap so on the hunt for something era appropriate (like maybe a Speidel expansion strap?).
> 
> View attachment 16020452
> 
> ...


I think a Speidel would suit it very well.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

James Haury said:


> I think a Speidel would suit it very well.


I agree!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1676


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£13 delivered from India


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this Honmin Monaco today, £9.50 before postage, from a private seller so only one choice of colour. Does anyone know what movement they have?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered this Honmin Monaco today, £9.50 before postage, from a private seller so only one choice of colour. Does anyone know what movement they have?
> 
> View attachment 16111265


Quartz, although it says 'Automatic' on the face.
No idea what specific quartz movement though, very little info on any reviews of the watch, sorry.
I had been looking at one on Ali last year.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, yes, I thought I remebered it being some kind quartz from ali, but not the exact movement. I know they have them in Steve McQueen colours on there.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered this Honmin Monaco today, £9.50 before postage, from a private seller so only one choice of colour. Does anyone know what movement they have?
> 
> View attachment 16111265


According to AliExpress: quartz movement.








22.02US $ 35% OFF|Honmin Luxury Brand Watch Sports Quartz Watch Men's Fashion Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




From the price, probably an entry-level Sunon.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Ochstin chronograph £11.50 from AliEx, nice looking dial with raised numerals, 39mm case, came on a ridiculously long but very good quality nato strap. Seconds hand seems to hit all the markers, one of the sub dials hands doesn't quite sit straight on the 60 though.
















TPW watch £8, also from AliEx, japanese movement, nice dial, lovely domed glass, I like the hands on it, don't like the border around date window, makes it less legible imo, decent enough nato strap.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd never heard of TPW, looks great for £8!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Got these two G style digitals from AE for around £9 each. Both delivered in less than nine days from click to wrist. The DW6900 style one is a smaller style than the real deal, being 45.5mm x 49mm or so. Wears nice though, albeit legibility isn't its strong suit. The square is the same dimensions as a DW5600. Very happy with both. I've ordered a clear jelly kit for the square.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Stephen2020 said:


> I'd never heard of TPW, looks great for £8!


They have an actual store on Ali, worth a look, I'm pretty impressed with the one I got, 10-day delivery too.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Caledonia said:


> They have an actual store on Ali, worth a look, I'm pretty impressed with the one I got, 10-day delivery too.


Thanks, i'll have a look for them.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£13 with free 10-day delivery from Aliexpress, Naviforce nf3008m.
Case 40mm x 9mm, I like the colour of the dial which is sold as black but changes to a nice grey/charcoal in light, also like the logo 'N' counter balance on the seconds hand. Strap is probably worth the price alone. 
Good value quartz watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions for a chronograph under 60. Also looking for a similar watch with a textured dial resembling the Grand Seiko...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1775 (Casio DW6900 homage)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a chronograph under 60.


Corgeut Speedmaster with Seiko movement
















55.0US $ 50% OFF|Corgeut Luxury Fashion Mens Watches Stainless Steel Chronograph Quartz Watch Top Brand Men Sport Male Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Corgeut Speedmaster with Seiko movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would second that, it's a cracking watch.


----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Costed pennies in the pawn shop, and around 10 euro for the new watch case.

Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

$6 from Amazon. Assume it was a price mistake because the price snapped back to $38 after I completed my purchase. Fun times.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

DC Lavman said:


> $6 from Amazon. Assume it was a price mistake because the price snapped back to $38 after I completed my purchase. Fun times.
> 
> View attachment 16182154


These pricing things happen from time to time. I snagged a Casio F-91W for $3 several months back.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> According to AliExpress: quartz movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reviews say that the 60 min and 24 hour sub dials both work.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought the black version, and a rally strap to make it look better. The subdials both work, the centre seconds hand is for the chrono, there is no seconds hand for the time of day,


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought the black version, and a rally strap to make it look better. The subdials both work, the centre seconds hand is for the chrono, there is no seconds hand for the time of day,
> 
> View attachment 16183049
> View attachment 16183051


Looks great! Where did you get the strap? What is the lug size?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Indiglo92 said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the strap? What is the lug size?


Thanks, the strap was off an ebay seller called sectime, there are probably plenty of sellers with similar straps also. The lug width is 22mm.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks, the strap was off an ebay seller called sectime, there are probably plenty of sellers with similar straps also. The lug width is 22mm.


Ok thanks! I bought a blue one tonite.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Casio (CASIO AW49HE-2AV) for paragliding, about 18€ !


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9186 "Briston Clubmaster" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ALbqh3 ~20$





View attachment 16189803

View attachment 16189805


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Aventurine face for $15 including shipping at AliX plus the actual leather strap is serviceable!








12.29US $ 58% OFF|Relojes Masculino Fashion Mens Black Watches Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Band Analog Quartz Wristwatch Men Business Casual Clock - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Casio W-800H, just under $20 at Big Box Store Which Shall Not Be Named.










However... it's on a Vostok leather strap which probably cost as much or more than the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> Casio W-800H, just under $20 at Big Box Store Which Shall Not Be Named.
> 
> View attachment 16200844
> 
> ...


This one looks neat, and 10-year battery . How's the readability in plain sunlight?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mougino said:


> This one looks neat, and 10-year battery . How's the readability in plain sunlight?


Readability is not bad at all. There are certain angles where it becomes tough to read, but overall, not a complaint. 

I sold off a modded 1200 because it wore a bit too large for me. Same for a G-Shock 5600 square. This one has a little less bulk to it than either of those, plus Dual Time function, so I decided to check it out. So far, so good...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Some of these are ~20$, some are more expensive


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Both BNIB.


----------



## Tombaus (Oct 1, 2017)

$16.99 HMT Pilot off of eBay. Don't know squat about HMT or their Pilot, but I really dig the look of this mechanical watch









Sent from my SM-G770U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1123 review (Casio A-158W homage) ~12-14$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AscUyF


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Tombaus said:


> $16.99 HMT Pilot off of eBay. Don't know squat about HMT or their Pilot, but I really dig the look of this mechanical watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got almost same watch
please check the review here


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Today I'm wearing this old Pobeda. I'd forgotten it only cost £15 until I did a bit of a stocktake of the collection earlier.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Timex easy reader £14.99


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Great watches!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio AE-1500WH super large screen digital watch ~20$ on amazon https://amzn.to/3HpcdIu


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

$1 at The Dollar Store.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Bought it on a whim, to mess with and see how good or bad an AE quartz is. All stainless steel. Jittery, but comfortable bracelet. Consistent 0.3 spd. Consistently misses all the markers. Would not have foreseen this, but I wear it regularly and it has earned a place in my collection.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

$15 on AliExpress.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

F-91W-3DG for $12


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

This was literally an impulse purchase, in the checkout line of the grocery store. I didn't need a watch, but decided that for $6, I could find a use for it. As it turned out, it's been a very reliable, comfortable and accurate watch. I suspect that Xventure is actually a rebranded Skmei, as Skmei still sells a watch with this identical case, with a different display. The display on this watch is crisp and colorful, the digits look either scarlet or blue, depending on the angle. Day-of-week is shown in the green bricks in the upper-left, while the ellipse in the upper right changes segments or combinations of segments every second. The original strap was a flexible blue silicone, which broke after several years exposure to the sun. This replacement strap isn't as flexible, but still comfortable. The compass seems to be affected by the nearby springbar. The watch is so lightweight it's easy to forget it's even there, making it a good watch to wear riding a bicycle or any other active sport. I'm not sure if the "solar" feature does very much, as I've had to replace the battery every 6 or 7 years, which I'm happy to do, even though each battery costs almost as much as the watch did when it was new.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

New Skmei models preview


----------



## j.p.g (Sep 22, 2021)

im on board the casio train for this one


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi 

My dad bought it for 2€. It needs another cristal polishing session but despite that has been my daily companion the last couple if weeks.

Cheers









Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Handwind...









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

looks like a scott amundsen explorer dial with a sii pc 21 😍 for a 6€


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

$3 hand winder bought on the Bay, plus a cheap NATO. Many $3000 watches wish they were this accurate too.

7


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 9246 automatic watch review, just a bit higher than 20$*


----------



## gfdonaldson (Jun 28, 2015)

Cheap £5 Casio knock off in 'Rose Gold'. Any water resistance is suspect but I have showered with it several times with no ill effect. *EDIT:I ran it under the tap and it immediately leaked in water. Have now taken it apart, removed the water and put it back together again (I had to glue in the little piezo speaker which fell out), now everything is fine, but no, there is not even a hint of water resistance even if I did get away with showering with it which I won't be attempting any more.*

As with most fake casios the viewing angle on the LCD is poor, and accuracy low. It is losing about a second per day. The band is some kind of unidentified metal and feels cheap but hasn't given me a rash. I'm pretty sure the gold will just wear off. Direct on the digits are strong and dark, almost as though the LCD is being slightly over driven. The light is useless just like on a Casio F91, they copied that bit perfectly. I doubt it will last too long, but it is a fun toy to wear around as a beater. I rather like it actually.

I bought it to compare to my SKMEI 1123 which just arrived and the SKMEI is much nicer but I'll do a seperate post for that.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

A couple of Accutime "homages" to the old Casio F91 in Silver and gold. Both were $16 at Walmart in Canada. Both also have the same pretty much useless backlight as the old Casio. Both are light and comfortable to wear.










Another Accutime basic digital watch from Walmart. Also $16 but with large numbers and an excellent backlight. I like to wear it at night if I have to wait for a bus. It's petty comfy on my wrist too.


----------



## gfdonaldson (Jun 28, 2015)

Those Accumtimes look really nice! I seem to have gotten a little obsessed with these Casio fakes now. Here is my SKMEI 1123 and my just arrived today 'NASA' watch which I believe SKMEI are the OEM for, it has the exact same (very cool) backlight system and viewing angles as the SKMEI. Both have better viewing angles than the really cheap fakes but not as good as real CASIOs. That said, i'm very impressed with what SKMEI are churning out so far. The 'NASA' watch has a nice soft silicone strap that is very comfortable, but being all white and so soft I think I will need to only lightly use this watch to keep it in good condition.

You'll notice the movement in the cheap gold fake is not straight now, it didn't arrive like that, but after I tested its 'water resistance' which turned out to be none, I had to take it apart to remove the water, and I realise I haven't put it back together very well since the movement is now aslant.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

$19 on Amazon. It is much nicer than I expected, as are all my Casios - they punch well above their weight class.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

$12 quartz from the Accutime Watch Corp.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1806 and Casio A1000M


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The watches look nice, but I had to give up on watching this as there is a clock in the bottom right corner obscuring so much text.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Casio Royale Black, $19 on Amazon - I bought this to wear a "James Bond" watch when I went to the movies to see No Time To Die. It is a very fun watch to wear.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Skeleton watch + skull Nato from AliExpress, for a whopping 14.62 + 3.24 euro. You read the time through the teeth! 

My 6 yo boy insisted to 'gift' me this watch when he saw it on the ali app at Halloween, so I had it shipped from China just in time for xmas  (the Nato is older, July 2018)


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Lorus £19.99 bnib


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Grabbed both of these off eBay. 

Slava Ultra Slim Quartz made during the Soviet era. $18.99 USD + shipping.










This lovely Citizen Quartz. $19.99 USD + shipping.


----------



## gfdonaldson (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok, so since being offered my fathers watch and with this little haul I think I will give up collecting for now, I now have more than I need. I'm very impressed with these, I paid £5.60 for the entire lot, shipping included, that is £1.12 per watch. I bought them as a kind of joke to see how utterly bad they must be, but they're really not. They feel lovely. Simple PU straps of course but they are comfortable and I could always drop a nicer strap on some of them. Unlike most of those ultra cheap watches that have a cheap clanging sound as they tick very loudly these all tick very quietly. I think they're a complete score!


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

gfdonaldson said:


> Ok, so since being offered my fathers watch and with this little haul I think I will give up collecting for now, I now have more than I need. I'm very impressed with these, I paid £5.60 for the entire lot, shipping included, that is £1.12 per watch. I bought them as a kind of joke to see how utterly bad they must be, but they're really not. They feel lovely. Simple PU straps of course but they are comfortable and I could always drop a nicer strap on some of them. Unlike most of those ultra cheap watches that have a cheap clanging sound as they tick very loudly these all tick very quietly. I think they're a complete score!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16378883
> ...


Those don't look bad! Instant collection!  

Here's the only Timex I own. I got off eBay for $20 including shipping.










This watch I got for $5 at the local thrift store's used jewelry dept. 










HMT Pilot off eBay for $19 w/free shipping.


----------



## gfdonaldson (Jun 28, 2015)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Those don't look bad! Instant collection!
> 
> Here's the only Timex I own. I got off eBay for $20 including shipping.
> 
> ...


All nice, I'm quite taken with the Sprezza, and I like the HMT.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

gfdonaldson said:


> All nice, I'm quite taken with the Sprezza, and I like the HMT.


I am so impressed with this HMT Pilot I ordered 3 more HMT mechanical watches off eBay from India. Another Pilot with large numerals a Sona and a Kohinoor. All were around $12 USD including shipping. I also have a Benrus mechanical on the way but it was just over $20.


----------



## gfdonaldson (Jun 28, 2015)

My understanding is that these 'Mumbai Specials' as they are often called are cobbled togther often feature reprinted or repainted dials and fake casebacks. But for the money they are absolutely excellent. If I were someone with the skills for watch restoration, I'd be very tempted to take them apart, put them through a watch cleaning machine, and reassemble with some dabs of lubricant knowing they would easily tick away for another 30 years. I will probably bite the bullet on one of the HMTs at some point but I recenty receieved a rareish £30 Pobeda from Russia. It runs beautifully but needs a strap which is on the way. I will post pics once I have it on its new strrap. Because its vintage dimensions are so small I did offer it as a heads up to my sister, but as she works for a major defense company (the death star as we like to call it) they might not be too chuffed about her clocking into work wearing a Russian watch!


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

gfdonaldson said:


> *My understanding is that these 'Mumbai Specials' as they are often called are cobbled togther often feature reprinted or repainted dials and fake casebacks. * But for the money they are absolutely excellent. If I were someone with the skills for watch restoration, I'd be very tempted to take them apart, put them through a watch cleaning machine, and reassemble with some dabs of lubricant knowing they would easily tick away for another 30 years. I will probably bite the bullet on one of the HMTs at some point but I recenty receieved a rareish £30 Pobeda from Russia. It runs beautifully but needs a strap which is on the way. I will post pics once I have it on its new strrap. Because its vintage dimensions are so small I did offer it as a heads up to my sister, but as she works for a major defense company (the death star as we like to call it) they might not be too chuffed about her clocking into work wearing a Russian watch!


Yes this is essentially what you're getting for $20 is a refurbished watch but using HMT parts and with a horrible strap. Even still I couldn't be happier with mine. It's a very solid little watch. I just need a new strap for it. Check out the HMT thread!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

gfdonaldson said:


> My understanding is that these 'Mumbai Specials' as they are often called are cobbled togther often feature reprinted or repainted dials and fake casebacks. But for the money they are absolutely excellent. If I were someone with the skills for watch restoration, I'd be very tempted to take them apart, put them through a watch cleaning machine, and reassemble with some dabs of lubricant knowing they would easily tick away for another 30 years.


I got this one black one for $10.50 and this silver one for $8 on eBay both with free shipping from India


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A sub-$20 AliExpress special, aka "_Nautilus Pilot_" (?)

















Home-made from an $11 Skmei 'Nautilus' 1717








14.67US $ 90% OFF|Skmei Casual Quartz Men's Clock 3bar Waterproof Sport Watches Simple Male Wristwatch Relogio Masculino Relojes Para Hombre 1717 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













and a sterile pilot dial, currently discounted at $7.50 if you use the app








9.1US $ 30% OFF|29mm Black Sterile Watch Dial+ Hands For NH35 NH36 Miyota8215 821A 8205 DG2813 3804 ST1612 Green Luminous Arabic Numerals|Watch Cases| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













(+ some spare hands I had laying around).


----------



## gfdonaldson (Jun 28, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> I got this one black one for $10.50 and this silver one for $8 on eBay both with free shipping from India


Lovely. HMT made really elegant watches.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

mougino said:


> Skeleton watch + skull Nato from AliExpress, for a whopping 14.62 + 3.24 euro. You read the time through the teeth!
> 
> My 6 yo boy insisted to 'gift' me this watch when he saw it on the ali app at Halloween, so I had it shipped from China just in time for xmas  (the Nato is older, July 2018)


Direct rip-off from Mr. Jones Watches.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9262


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Here's another Skmei!


----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)

I have a couple I picked up in junk shops, neither running at the time, and need a good clean, and ended up with.

Swatch - £9.00
G- Shock £8.50


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Before buying something a little more expensive, I wanted to see if I would like this type of watch so I got this quartz "Finnaier" Flieger style watch with a canvas strap from China off eBay for $18.99 USD shipped.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Before buying something a little more expensive, I wanted to see if I would like this type of watch so I got this quartz "Finnaier" Flieger style watch with a canvas strap from China off eBay for $18.99 USD shipped.
> 
> View attachment 16399500
> View attachment 16399507
> ...


Cool! I started with a Chinese Flieger too 
Mine was even cheaper, less than $5 on aliexpress.


----------



## baldmarc1 (Apr 30, 2012)

just got this from Amazon... about $13-14, only going to wear it to the beach. Why get sand and suntan lotion all over something nice?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Cave Canem said:


> I have a couple I picked up in junk shops, neither running at the time, and need a good clean, and ended up with.
> 
> Swatch - £9.00
> G- Shock £8.50
> ...


Blue Rebel (your Swatch) was my daily for a year, great watch.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

£17 from online retailers in the UK or £20 delivered by Amazon 
British based company Limit 1912 who watches date back to the early 1900s started out making pocket watches before moving into Swiss automatic movements 

nowadays they are made with Japanese Quartz movement but still a nice budhet friendly watch with some heritage

45mm black PVD stainless steel / ion coated on black stainless steel bracelet


----------



## Second_Hand (11 mo ago)

Thrift store find 10 dollars, is that a good deal?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Second_Hand said:


> View attachment 16414675
> 
> 
> 
> Thrift store find 10 dollars, is that a good deal?


Very unique, $10 is a great deal. Is it quartz or mechanical?


----------



## discochris (Dec 24, 2012)

soboy said:


> $19 on Amazon. It is much nicer than I expected, as are all my Casios - they punch well above their weight class.
> 
> View attachment 16332939


I've owned a bunch of those only with the white numerals. I used to just pick up a new one every time we were going on vacation because they were so cheap and I wouldn't have to worry about it. I may still have one up at our cabin somewhere.


----------



## Second_Hand (11 mo ago)

Deity42 said:


> Very unique, $10 is a great deal. Is it quartz or mechanical?


it is quartz, I can't find much about it on the internet besides it is a Invicta Lupah.


----------



## Second_Hand (11 mo ago)

another 10 dollar thrift store find


----------



## ScouseWatch (Jan 4, 2022)

eBay treat, £15 delivered!


----------



## Evan11 (May 14, 2014)

$10 for watch, $10 for band, with custom fit end links. My budget grail! Cheers


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Casio A168. $15 on Amazon. I am enjoying wearing this one.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£14 from fleaBay


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new in the box. $7.95 plus $5 shipping. and tax.


----------



## Lejaune (Oct 1, 2020)

I normally don't buy smart watches, but when this one appeared on Ebay with a cracked crystal for $9.99 a couple of years ago, I had to buy it. Another $8 for a new crystal. The subdial is a step counter in percent of your target. The battery lasts about a year.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Timex Transit for $18 on the Timex website a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

This lot was $20 all in, with a nice vintage A155, and came with two other analogs that didn't resuscitate.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 1652 casual analog-digital watch review ~20$*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$5 Daiso Camper.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Came out of the Walmart restroom this afternoon and heard this guy calling my name.
Solid CuSn8 Resin case!
$19.92 (+tax)










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Paid $20 ea on eBay. Some ultrasonic time and crystal polishing later....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I didn't buy it but could have on flebay for .99cents.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio MRW-210h slighly over 20$ on Amazon


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Timex Allied Coastline TW2R60800 43mm dive style quartz watch review
28 Eur on amazon.de https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07PQC6PJN 




 *


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

GREAT review (as expected) of a fine pedestrian watch.! LOVE your reviews, mate.

dave


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Crazy test Casio, Skmei, Sanda


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Gedmis said:


> Crazy test Casio, Skmei, Sanda


Where is the watch tree ?🤪


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh man my mistake you guys were talking about watches...ooops


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My Enicar Star Jewels Ocean Pearl, bought roughly USD 15.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 1776 sport digital watch review (Casio DW-5700TH homage) -- GIVEAWAY -- *


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> *Skmei 1776 sport digital watch review (Casio DW-5700TH homage) -- GIVEAWAY -- *


First of all, I want to say that I'm a big fan of your reviews Gedmis 🙂
Do you know if this Skmei is compatible with DW-5700 parts?
I have spare bezel and strap from a Sneaker Freaker and I would love to re-use them without breaking the bank...


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Got this HMT Chethan for $17.99 with free shipping from India.It is the only HMT watch I have found on eBay that is all original. It's really hard to find one on eBay that is not a Frankenwatch since 99% of them are.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Here is my Casio GMS Wavecepter Solar Baby G watch. Bought for roughly 5 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Vintage Citizen Automatic watch with a unique bracelet. Mint condition. Got it little above 20 USD.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Really like my frankenwatch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1689 and 1689


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

I got this HMT military watch. Needs servicing. Spent around 18 USD.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio Casiotron S-14. Within range.
Will replace battery and put a strap from my junk box.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Casio Casiotron S-14. Within range.
> Will replace battery and put a strap from my junk box.
> View attachment 16586332
> View attachment 16586335


 Great find 👍


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My 1 USD watch. Again Casio. Just changed battery n it's back to life.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Yet another 1USD watch. Of course Casio...
Washed in Ultrasonic cleaner and changed battery. Searching for compatible band in Junk...


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello friends
Can anybody tell me a cheaper alternative to Polywatch ? I have hundreds of watches which requires crystal scratch remover. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Hello friends
> Can anybody tell me a cheaper alternative to Polywatch ? I have hundreds of watches which requires crystal scratch remover. Thanks in advance...


Toothpaste.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Toothpaste.


Thank you
But result of toothpaste is not as good as Polywatch...


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Hello friends
> Can anybody tell me a cheaper alternative to Polywatch ? I have hundreds of watches which requires crystal scratch remover. Thanks in advance...


This guy on youtube suggests polishing paste. I personally however have no experience with it, so follow or not his advice at your own peril!


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Here is my 7 USD , Casio Prottek Solar Triple Sensor PAG-50 watch. I just cleaned it in Ultrasonic cleaner and put it in sunshine for few hours and it's back to life.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

My favourite, Casio F 91W. Less than a dollar.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio AE 30W. Digital Hands. Roughly 7 dollars...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Others posted Ridgemont also at this deal, but alas, none at the store I stopped by.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16627803
> 
> 
> Others posted Ridgemont also at this deal, but alas, none at the store I stopped by.


Cool...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16627803
> 
> 
> Others posted Ridgemont also at this deal, but alas, none at the store I stopped by.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16627803
> 
> 
> Others posted Ridgemont also at this deal, but alas, none at the store I stopped by.


I'm not convinced 91-10 is a real time on this planet.

Maybe that's why it's been reduced?


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

One of these (the Casio Worldtime). I had just given it to my daughter at the time. I already was abusing it...it held the water. Still holds the water back. Light and comfy, lots of info...not pretty but purposeful, and it’s also kind of getting close to Gshock dependability. I missed it enough that I bought the next identical one I saw to have one again.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Casio Forester watch...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1779 ~20-23$


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Currently £19.99 in Argos uk stores
An absolute bargain


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Picked this up last year, my second of these Miyota- powered Timex chronographs. $19 (plus S&H) non- working. I threw in a new battery, poked around, spun the movement around on the floor, and voila! It started ticking away, and has been one of my best timekeepers (and prettiest, in my opinion).


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1851 (casio GN-5600B homage/copy) https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AWahrL


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

WrongCentury said:


> Picked this up last year, my second of these Miyota- powered Timex chronographs. $19 (plus S&H) non- working. I threw in a new battery, poked around, spun the movement around on the floor, and voila! It started ticking away, and has been one of my best timekeepers (and prettiest, in my opinion).
> View attachment 16692101


That's the best looking Timex that I've seen in a long time. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

adnj said:


> That's the best looking Timex that I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Take a look at the TW2U02200 from 2020, they’ve made some fantastic watches even with the aged M921. This purple one is from November 1999. I have not seen too many outstanding looking pieces between them.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

;=)
i'm not sure where you saw it but i can see TW2U02200 for 104€ at a well know site, beyond budget.

Are there some Chinese movements in the Timex watches in this price range ? ~$20


----------



## Word Nerd (7 mo ago)

Megafordable- even with the James Bond nato I still made the cut


----------



## Word Nerd (7 mo ago)

Nice watch, a great summer beater but the nato strap was a tight fit and not an easy swap, almost hard mounted


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that one in the mail! What's your first impression? Is it a keeper?

Here is the other watch from the same order, arrived after only 13 days at a whopping $4.50. It is faithful to the size and shape of the real one on the right, but that is about it. The OS (if that is even a real thing with watches) is completely different, and the functions as well. It does allow you to choose from a dozen light colors, so... yeah. Anyway, worth the minimal cost.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Skmei about £9 from AliEx, 40mm case x 8mm, quite a short strap, good illumination


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

DSlocum said:


> I have that one in the mail! What's your first impression? Is it a keeper?
> 
> Here is the other watch from the same order, arrived after only 13 days at a whopping $4.50. It is faithful to the size and shape of the real one on the right, but that is about it. The OS (if that is even a real thing with watches) is completely different, and the functions as well. It does allow you to choose from a dozen light colors, so... yeah. Anyway, worth the minimal cost.


I snagged something similar that lurks in the back of my drawer:








Mine doesn't change colors, though. The buttons trip me up all day because they're the total opposite of Casio's layout.
I like how yours has "WR30M" - or is it 9619 meters? Or feet? lol.
I have an even cheaper/worse Lige AE-1200 "homage."


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The Watch Ho said:


> I didn't buy it but could have on flebay for .99cents.
> View attachment 16491966


Are you carrying a Torch for it?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Word Nerd said:


> Nice watch, a great summer beater but the nato strap was a tight fit and not an easy swap, almost hard mounted
> View attachment 16711932


Both the white dial and black dial are Wal Mart scores.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Latest in my collection. Marvin Tyre Watch.
Around 20 USD.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Latest in my collection. Marvin Tyre Watch.
> Around 20 USD.
> View attachment 16786651
> View attachment 16786652


Cool! Does it go on a strap or is it supposed to be like a pocket watch?


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Cool! Does it go on a strap or is it supposed to be like a pocket watch?


Thank you. It's a pocket watch.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

8 smackaroos....


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1820


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Caledonia said:


> Skmei about £9 from AliEx, 40mm case x 8mm, quite a short strap, good illumination
> View attachment 16735894


Awesome, thanks! Son turning 4 next month, just ordered one for him as he's been asking for a watch.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Ticonderoga said:


> Awesome, thanks! Son turning 4 next month, just ordered one for him as he's been asking for a watch.


That's brilliant, hope he likes it. 
You should get a little pamphlet with it about it's basic functions, it's an older Skmei module & works like an older digital eg hold top right button to see date, hold bottom right to see alarm etc.
The little solar panel actually works, in daylight it switches to save the battery power.
He should love that illumination too 👍


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Coolest  $15 watch I ever bought on an outrageously good $3 mesh with  closure.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Latest in my collection. Marvin Tyre Watch.
> Around 20 USD.
> View attachment 16786651
> View attachment 16786652


I had a quartz tyre watch but it grew tired and died.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


>


Will this watch have memory loss and lose time each day? 

_Come on man!_


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Today I got this CK watch. Good condition but the strap was damaged. Around 5 USD.







ok


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Pop Swatch. Working perfectly. Spent














around 7 USD for both.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Both of these under $20.

Here’s the movement on the Mark XV.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Got this for $16.99 shipped.....

Caravelle Men's Quartz Brown Watch 41MM 44B115


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Armitron quartz diver. From zero to hero for less than $10.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Armitron quartz diver. From zero to hero for less than $10.
> View attachment 16818279
> 
> View attachment 16818278
> ...


How did you polish that chrome? Was it just gunk on the surface or was there a more involved procedure?


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Deity42 said:


> How did you polish that chrome? Was it just gunk on the surface or was there a more involved procedure?


Mostly just Blue Magic chrome polish and scrubbing. The case had been painted black with enamel paint and perhaps buried at some point in it’s life, but hot soapy water and peg wood took care of pretty much all of it. The outside was easier to sort out than the inside, it’s got this funky plastic sleeve on the cannon pinion which makes it difficult to seat the hands and someone had squashed the hour hand down where it was binding against the dial and the second hand was getting caught on the minute hand both causing it to stop running.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

I have been going down the path of a few vintage Bulova and Caravelle for men that appeal to me tho none under $20.
I picked up these 2 Caravelles for a shy under $20 each including postage (in USD terms). Tho not vintage, being from around 2005, I thought they may make good little gifts to my daughters to start a collection. They are young adults and recently I bought them new Timex Q watches. I still have to find a third one as I have 3 daughters. The watches figuratively have to "speak to me" to say which daughter would perhaps like what watch. 🙏
We dont get Caravelles much in Australia (tho I never go into Mall jewellers) so they look interesting.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9280 review ~20$ on ali 23.48US $ 90% OFF|Skmei Japan Quartz Movement Stainless Steel Wristwatches For Mens Auto Date Male Clock 3bar Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#WorldTimeWednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1723 review ~16-18$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9hgfsY


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sanda 222, feels cheap but looks rather interesting. ~9-10$ on ali 10.9US $ 30% OFF|Brand Mens Watches SANDA 222 LED Digital Men Watch Sport Waterproof Square Electronic Watch Man Fashion Simple Reloj Hombre 2019|Digital Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig ms (Mar 12, 2020)

15 dollars -Rakieta Braille watch


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So this watch cost me approximately 5 USD from an estate liquidator in Illinois.. Then I had to get the battery replaced by a Tissot dealer. (Yikes 15 bucks!) I was on the road and did not have my tools. The bracelet was too small. I removed it. Later went to running hardware section and bought spring clips and slipped them through the center lugs.This all took a few weeks once I returned to North Dakota. I attached the watch to a red,







It is the curly thing.
white, and blue Nato strap. My watch speaks english.


----------



## diaz1935 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Chinese automatics are pretty much hit or miss. After 4 months this one has kept time better than higher-priced Chinese automatics and is priced under $20. Automatic feature does not work, though and requires twice-daily hand winding. (vendor image shown for illustrative purposes only)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sanda 6016 "Casio Oak" review


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 9299 review https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DBWnuBD *


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

12 new Skmei watches quick preview


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

-NoSeasBoludo-


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

delete


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

johnny action said:


> -NoSeasBoludo-


I try to avoid the George brand though I have been tempted by some dive style offerings. I bought this for 18.50 USD with tax it may come to a little more than 20 bucks. I have ditched the supplied strap and put it on a seatbelt strap. What have you got in the mail?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wearing a sub-20 ali today 😉


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Wearing a sub-20 ali today 😉
> View attachment 17044580


Is the depth meter real or just decoration?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Deity42 said:


> Is the depth meter real or just decoration?


Pure decoration ofc 😉 we're talking a $15 watch here... Btw the case is not alloy but hollow tin steel, making the watch surprisingly lightweight!

[edit] link to the watch:


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EvjUsbT


----------



## deanan (May 5, 2013)

I am saving for the watch that is thrown at me at no cost!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

EBay b.n.i.b £15


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

My $18 dive watch on a $2 strap.


----------



## cheapy (Jul 12, 2011)

Picked this up at a local pawn shop for $10.


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

$16 brand new including shipping about 8 years ago. Tongji movement based on a 1950s Enicar 1010 (?). I currently have the auto wind bridge and rotor removed as an experiment. They run just fine as a hand-cranker anyway. It is surprisingly accurate at around + 3 secs/day after a little regulation. One of my favorite mechanical crapper watches.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

£7+tax AliEx


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Casio A159WEA-9EF, 18.50€


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone bought a SKECHERS branded watch?


Watches | SKECHERS- I was at Wal Mart yesterday( I needed #377 batteries. I also bought some groceries.) and noticed a display of SKECHERS brand watches. I have plenty of watches already but they had some interesting dials.They are more expensive online than at the Devils lake Wal Mart. They...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Aww man...you guys were talking about watches?...sorry about that..


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheapy that looks like a Fauxris.







That's a real WINNER. I have watch that looks very similar to that.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

I practically stole this from a Walmart clearance…$10.80 with tax. It’s a tough sell at MSRP but actually quite nice for under $11. I love the color the digi display’s lume, it’s sharp and pretty, and the dial lights up in this really nice slate grey/blue in better light. I’m usually not a digital or ani/digi fan, but something struck me as quite nice about the looks. It’s a little chunky though, and I synchronized the analog and digital displays down to the second just three days ago and you can see they’re already a few seconds off. Setting alarms and such is kinda difficult too.








I practically stole this from a Walmart clearance…$10.80 with tax. It’s a tough sell at MSRP but actually quite nice for under $11. I love the color the digi display’s lume, it’s sharp and pretty, and the dial lights up in this really nice slate grey/blue in better light. I’m usually not a digital or ani/digi fan, but something struck me as quite nice about the looks. It’s a little chunky though, and I synchronized the analog and digital ma down to the second just three days ago and you can see they’re already a few seconds off.


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

Skmei 1361. $14 bucks including shipping about 7 years ago. One set of batteries (it has 2 batteries) replaced since new. Cheap, gaudy AND good.


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

James Haury said:


> Cheapy that looks like a Fauxris.
> View attachment 17143645
> That's a real WINNER. I have watch that looks very similar to that.


Those cheap Chinese mechanical movements are pretty nice. I did a home lume job on the skeleton hands to improve readability. The thing runs amazingly accurate with a little regulation fine tuning. Within a few secs. /day !!


----------

